# Some memes for SS.org (Rules Posted in OP -- Please Read)



## vampiregenocide

*MOD EDIT (3/24/2011) -- Rules for this thread:

1.) No direct OR indirect attacks

2.) No NSFW

3.) Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.

4.) Standard forum etiquette and rules applies here. (no racist, homophobic, etc).

5.) Thread is strictly moderated. Just because you got away with something before doesn't mean you will again, just because an action hasn't been taken yet doesn't mean it won't be. 

We reserve the right to ban, delete or lock at anytime based on who can follow the rules. If you see anybody do anything on this list, report them and they will be dealt with.*


I call this 'Djent Hammond'


----------



## Scar Symmetry

#1 wins


----------



## ry_z

Where's that one where someone says 'djent' and everyone starts fighting?


----------



## Chickenhawk




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## vampiregenocide

Another I made.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

at all the above.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Someone do one about BKP's...now.


----------



## Necris

ry_z said:


> Where's that one where someone says 'djent' and everyone starts fighting?


----------



## ry_z

^ That was the one.


----------



## MickD7

DJENT Hammond


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## TXDeathMetal

^ WINNER!


----------



## BrainArt

These are awesome.


----------



## ittoa666

There is so much win in this thread.


----------



## lobee

Credit for the idea goes to scottro202 from the Random Pics 4.0 thread.


----------



## Xaios




----------



## gunshow86de

Here's one I made way-back in the PRS SE 7 poll/thread when the longer than 25.5" scale was winning. Of course, this one applies only to a few members here, since we all know longer-scales are more trve.


----------



## gunshow86de

And another, for my Axe-FX brethren;


----------



## gunshow86de

I see this kind of shit in the classifieds on a daily basis;


----------



## Chickenhawk

That settles it, I'm renaming one of my patches "Double Rainbow".


----------



## ugg im kyle

This explains 75% of the kids in this forum pretty well.


----------



## BrainArt

^  I read those in my head using their voices. So hilarious.


----------



## ugg im kyle

BrainArt said:


> ^  I read those in my head using their voices. So hilarious.


Hahahah, that's the only way to read it!


----------



## Tree

^That and the PRS/Agile one are too good.


----------



## Xaios

Just made this one.


----------



## DVRP

Can someone make a Devries one please


----------



## Xaios




----------



## Prydogga

Xaios said:


>



That's true and funny in like 6 different ways.


----------



## Prydogga

I fucking kid you not this generator was on the 1st page of meme generators. 

I just made this:


----------



## ugg im kyle




----------



## Varcolac

Ask and ye shall receive.













and of course,


----------



## Varcolac

Prydogga said:


> I fucking kid you not this generator was on the 1st page of meme generators.
> 
> I just made this:


Yeah, I just made that one.  Uploaded it a few minutes ago, hence it being on the first page. Enjoy!

http://memegenerator.net/Devries-Vampire/


----------



## Xaios

DVRP said:


> Can someone make a Devries one please



Gotcha. Hope the OP doesn't mind me appropriating his meme. 






EDIT: Also made a couple of Devries ones with the template on the site.


----------



## Prydogga

I'm pretty happy with this one:


----------



## Varcolac




----------



## Xaios

Almost forgot to post this one:


----------



## BigBaldIan




----------



## Bekanor




----------



## BigBaldIan




----------



## Prydogga




----------



## C2Aye




----------



## Prydogga




----------



## Xaios

C2Aye said:


>



That is freaking awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


>


----------



## Xaios




----------



## clouds

Omg this thread


----------



## ralphy1976

@xaios : every single one of yours is motherfucking win dude!!! you are killing me!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Had an idea for one:

Top text: YOUR POST DOES NOT INCLUDE IMO.

Bottom text: YOUR ARGUMENT IS INVALID.

Picture in the middle: trollface.


----------



## Xaios

^ Go nuts dude: Meme Generator


----------



## C2Aye

Xaios said:


> ^ Go nuts dude: Meme Generator



Seriously, so many valuable hours I should have spent revising wasted on this webste


----------



## ralphy1976

my try :


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Xaios said:


> ^ Go nuts dude: Meme Generator



I tried for a good half hour and couldn't do it 

After getting angry with all things Microsoft I thought I'd let someone in the know handle it


----------



## Xaios

In that case, it shall be done:


----------



## ralphy1976




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Xaios said:


> In that case, it shall be done:



Perfect!


----------



## Xaios




----------



## ralphy1976




----------



## Prydogga

Some NAMM related ones.


----------



## Fzau

Unrelated too ss.org, but hilarious:


----------



## Varcolac




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Prydogga

Not so funny, but appropriate:


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm so proud of you guys. 

Here are a couple more I made.


----------



## scherzo1928

for the folks in the luthiery section.


----------



## Skin Coffin




----------



## BrainArt

That last one literally made me laugh out loud. 


This thread delivers.


----------



## Skin Coffin

and another:


----------



## ralphy1976




----------



## HighGain510

Some of the memes in this thread are gold!


----------



## HighGain510

ralphy1976 said:


>



*Fixed


----------



## vampiregenocide

Be careful with these.  I don't want this thread getting closed.


----------



## Skin Coffin




----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Tones




----------



## TimSE

^ 

*emg fanboy  *


----------



## Tones

TimSE said:


> ^
> 
> *emg fanboy  *




haha not really. I was just emphasizing on how some people put 300 dollar pickups in a guitar that costs 200


----------



## techcoreriffman




----------



## TimSE

Xaios said:


> Almost forgot to post this one:



this made me lol


----------



## TimSE

Tones said:


> haha not really. I was just emphasizing on how some people put 300 dollar pickups in a guitar that costs 200



im the fanboi dawg


----------



## JamesM

scherzo1928 said:


> for the folks in the luthiery section.


----------



## ralphy1976




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


> Not so funny, but appropriate:



 Hahahaha dude this post killed me!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Necris




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## vampiregenocide

If you get that last one, it means your as big a Jurassic Park fan as me, and I commend you.


----------



## gunshow86de

This thread will make me waste my entire Saturday, just wait.


----------



## Necris




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## JamesM

^


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## HighGain510

*Note the above meme is not pointed at a specific individual, just a general theme I've noticed over the years* 

This one however is definitely aimed at one guy...


----------



## splinter8451

hahahahaa  this is the funniest thread in a long time.


----------



## leandroab

Prydogga said:


>


----------



## HighGain510

Prydogga said:


> [IMG="http://images2.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/5245537/NGD-LOOMIS-Y-U-NO-NOTE-GTOM.jpg?imageSize=Large&generatorName=Y-U-NO"]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Do ya one better...


----------



## leandroab

Necris said:


>


----------



## Tree

This still happens occasionally


----------



## anthonyferguson




----------



## Randy

There's nothing about this thread I should be allowing but, fucking... it's hilarious, so it stays. For now.


----------



## HighGain510

Randy said:


> There's nothing about this thread I should be allowing but, fucking... it's hilarious, so it stays. For now.


----------



## ralphy1976




----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> There's nothing about this thread I should be allowing but, fucking... it's hilarious, so it stays. For now.



pffft this thread is full of win


----------



## techcoreriffman

Thanks Randy!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Guitarman700

This thread rules.


----------



## HighGain510




----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


>


 

This thread is the best thing I've ever done.


----------



## scherzo1928

between this thread and the namm updates, I cant give more rep for the next 24 hours


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## anthonyferguson




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## CFB




----------



## JeffFromMtl

CFB said:


>


----------



## djpharoah

I got a few coming regarding certain trends in this place.


----------



## Murmel




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Encephalon5




----------



## gunshow86de

techcoreriffman said:


> Thanks Randy!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats him actually; I have him on fb and you nailed it.


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## failshredder

Also, while I'm at it&#8230;


----------



## splinter8451

@ White Cluster

Those.  

They got me lol'in.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, I'm morbidly obese. Big whoop, ya' wanna fight about it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I disapprove of personal attacks. Let's keep it light and friendly people, if you're going to make a dig for Pete's sake be clever about it.


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## gunshow86de

Scar Symmetry said:


> I disapprove of personal attacks. Let's keep it light and friendly people, if you're going to make a dig for Pete's sake be clever about it.



Oh please, that was far from an attack. Randy knows that was in no way serious.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gunshow86de said:


> Oh please, that was far from an attack. Randy knows that was in no way serious.



...wait, Randy isn't fat?


----------



## gunshow86de

Scar Symmetry said:


> ...wait, Randy isn't fat?



I don't don't think so, but I do seem to remember that he plays bass in one of his bands. So it's possible. 

Back on track;
















I'm sure to get negged for this (and no, I don't think all black people look alike);


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gunshow86de said:


> I don't don't think so, but I do seem to remember that he plays bass in one of his bands. So it's possible.



When I said for Pete's sake I meant for the sake of CrushingAnvil, he gets very upset when he sees people on the forum bickering. It taints his otherwise rose-tinted view of the world.

But yeah, back on topic.


----------



## gunshow86de

See if I can line this up right.....


----------



## failshredder

Pet peeve of mine!


----------



## Skyblue

This thread is awesome 

EDIT: no idea why the pic's so tiny


----------



## Randy

^^
I was thinking this was going to be the "isn't that guy really good?" "Yeah! He's got *insert awesome piece of gear here*" thing.


----------



## HighGain510

djpharoah said:


>



These had me LOL'ing Mesh!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Guitarman700

Blackmachine waiting list is gold.


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## failshredder




----------



## TXDeathMetal

WOW!... this thread has me in tears from laughing so hard.


----------



## Randy

HighGain510 said:


>



I'm calling about your toothpaste, the one with tartar control...

WELL IT MAKES ME FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT!


----------



## Fzau




----------



## Swippity Swappity

gunshow86de said:


>



Haha, I hadn't read this page yet and I had a similar idea. When I went to the memegenerator I saw this on their page and was wondering why someone else had made it.


----------



## Randy

Fzau said:


>



Wait, I thought we banned that guy?


----------



## Goatfork

BEST. THREAD. EVER.


----------



## failshredder

I lurk occasionally on Rivers of Gore, and this is, hands down, the most commonly-asked question over there.


----------



## HighGain510

Randy said:


> I'm calling about your toothpaste, the one with tartar control...
> 
> WELL IT MAKES ME FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT!



AHHH BOB SAGET!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Randy

^


Only you, 'tab. Only you.


----------



## HighGain510




----------



## gunshow86de

Word filter ain't got nufin' on me!!


----------



## scherzo1928

ok, how about this one:





too soon maybe.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## gunshow86de

I hate these buggers;


----------



## failshredder

God, I'm such a crotchety old fuck.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Bekanor




----------



## Fzau

Randy said:


> Wait, I thought we banned that guy?



Huh? 

This thread is pure gold.


----------



## splinter8451

My first, poor attempt  hopefully Ill come up with some more inspired ones...






EDIT: Also this,


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Fzau




----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Fzau




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Fzau




----------



## leftyguitarjoe

EDIT

oops. mistake post.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

ghstofperdition said:


>




Rob L hahahahha


----------



## HighGain510

Bekanor said:


>



 Both of those are awesome, but the first one just cracks me up!


----------



## Xaios




----------



## Skin Coffin




----------



## Xaios




----------



## DaddleCecapitation




----------



## Skin Coffin

no one talked about carvin's ridiculous prices for european customers!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation




----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Randy

^


God, this is painfully true.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Fred the Shred

When a community knows how to make fun of itself you know it's a great one! 

I've laughed so fucking hard at some of the memes here!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Not a stab at Periphery, and this next one is completely true albeit a little off topic


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Pic related;


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

This one's a bit of a sad case I read on the Roter semi-custom thread:


----------



## HighGain510

^  A lot of those were awesome! 

This is for all those who frequent the classifieds section on a regular basis...


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## HighGain510

I'm a good sport too, I can make fun of myself!


----------



## Xaios




----------



## timbaline




----------



## Meatbucket




----------



## Meatbucket

And one more.


----------



## Thep




----------



## gunshow86de

^


----------



## Randy




----------



## Thep




----------



## ArkaneDemon

^ That last one is my exact reaction every time I see a thread about djent. Minus the misspelling of nein and krieg.


----------



## HighGain510

Thep said:


>


----------



## Thep

ArkaneDemon said:


> ^ That last one is my exact reaction every time I see a thread about djent. Minus the misspelling of nein and krieg.



FUCK!!


----------



## josh pelican

Whoa, whoa. I read this thread for the first time and it's already tagged "i hate you josh".

Leandro, you got some 'splainin' to do.

EDIT: That "meme?! i hardly know ya" tag is dumb.


----------



## White Cluster

Drew's awesome


----------



## Randy

ArkaneDemon said:


> ^ That last one is my exact reaction every time I see a thread about djent. Minus the misspelling of nein and krieg.



That djent is not war? Yeah, that's usually the first thing that comes to mind too.


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## ArkaneDemon

Randy said:


> That djent is not war? Yeah, that's usually the first thing that comes to mind too.



Of course it's not war. How could it be? Unless we pit all the djent bands together in an all out free-for-all deathmatch, but then it would just be called "Djunreal Tournament"


----------



## highlordmugfug

ArkaneDemon said:


> Of course it's not war. How could it be? Unless we pit all the djent bands together in an all out free-for-all deathmatch, but then it would just be called "Djunreal Tournament"


There'd be 8 bands, and 100,000,000 14-19 year olds.

But at least we'd be spared the millions of threads:
"Check out my new shitty little Djitty that sounds like all the other ones me and everyone else has posted!"
[/raeeeeeg]


----------



## Thep

Randy said:


> That djent is not war? Yeah, that's usually the first thing that comes to mind too.



I'm gonna go out on a limb, but I guess you aren't trve kvlt.


----------



## WickedSymphony

ArkaneDemon said:


> then it would just be called "*Unreal Tournadjent*"



Fixed.


----------



## ROAR

I can't stop laughing. You will all be the death of me.


----------



## signalgrey




----------



## Prydogga

Stealthtastic said:


>



Fuck! You already did it! Well here's my version anyway:


























I think this is the most tagged in a thread I've ever been


----------



## Bekanor




----------



## Prydogga




----------



## Randy

Thep said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb, but I guess you aren't trve kvlt.



No, but I'm n3cr0 and fr0stb1tt3n


----------



## ROAR

Too bad none of my friends will ever understand why this is
the funniest shit I have probably ever seen on the internet.

And WHAT THE FUCK is mow your lawn?! 
I saw the thread. What in the world...


----------



## Prydogga

can't be effed meming it, but basically, it was a thread where everyone just spoke about lawns, there was nothing to it, why it was called Sup Donnie, or why some idiots just spammed shit about some nude man, or Rusty Cooley, I have no idea.


----------



## Daemoniac

I feel like I should have a shitload of these floating around in my head, but none of them are coming out


----------



## gunshow86de

Demoniac said:


> I feel like I should have a shitload of these floating around in my head, but none of them are coming out


----------



## gunshow86de

For Randy and Stealth;


----------



## ROAR

Prydogga said:


> can't be effed meming it, but basically, it was a thread where everyone just spoke about lawns, there was nothing to it, why it was called Sup Donnie, or why some idiots just spammed shit about some nude man, or Rusty Cooley, I have no idea.



hahaha this is a great place to be.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## BrainArt

Fred the Shred said:


> When a community knows how to make fun of itself you know it's a great one!
> 
> I've laughed so fucking hard at some of the memes here!






Best thread ever in the existence of threads.


----------



## Randy

^^
Quit Stalin and just get to it already!


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## OrsusMetal




----------



## Prydogga




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Hey there was more ass gape than that!


----------



## Prydogga

I know! But NSFW duhh!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

DUH!


----------



## BrainArt




----------



## DVRP

My god. I love you all. So much. This thread is so great


----------



## WickedSymphony

Here's mine.






 orb


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## WickedSymphony




----------



## Scar Symmetry

ittoa666 said:


>





Prydogga said:


>



     

So fucking good!

Ho-ly shit. Before I thought this thread was the best on SS.org, now I think it's the best thread on the internet PERIOD.


----------



## Murmel

gunshow86de said:


> For Randy and Stealth;


----------



## WickedSymphony




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## WickedSymphony

^  Holy shit lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## BrainArt




----------



## Prydogga

BrainArt said:


>




YES! THE ORIGINAL LEANDRO TAG!


----------



## BrainArt




----------



## conortheshreder




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The ones abou Dean are hilarious


----------



## liamh

I tried and failed; can someone make these in this style;







"Listen to 100 metronomes played at different rhythms and tempos -Pretend to enjoy listening to it"
"Thread topic involves religion - It's war"
"Gf dumps you after 1 day - Give up on love"


Also I demand 'Kill her/him/it with rock' becomes a meme


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## gunshow86de

Not sure who else remembers this besides Liam;


----------



## TXDeathMetal

^


----------



## liamh

Yes!


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## GATA4

I just got back from the grocery store, left my groceries on the counter, proceeded to read this thread, and now my Totino's Pizza Rolls are LUKEWARM . DAMN YOU SS.ORG AND YOUR HILARITY!


----------



## gunshow86de

Memegenerator is down? I hope all the images that were hotlinked from their site will come back.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I save all mine and upload them to facebook.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Memegenerator is down? I hope all the images that were hotlinked from their site will come back.



You should make a meme about memegenerator being down... of course when the site comes back up and all.


----------



## gunshow86de

vampiregenocide said:


> I save all mine and upload them to facebook.



Yeah, I saved my first couple to my photobucket, but then I got lazy.


----------



## HighGain510

I think we broke it.


----------



## DVRP

Im loving the drewsif ones haha


----------



## Tree




----------



## gunshow86de

Is back, yea!!!!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Oh man!... this is completely unrelated and was one of the newest ones on the site and it made me LOL so hard...


----------



## GATA4

vampiregenocide said:


> You can't get good tones from a POD......Chimp Spanner....blah blah (meme picture above)



Couldn't we also substitute AAL for Chimp Spanner?


----------



## vampiregenocide

GATA4 said:


> Couldn't we also substitute AAL for Chimp Spanner?


 
Or Fellsilent.  I just particularly love the sound of Paul's production.


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## White Cluster




----------



## GATA4

vampiregenocide said:


> Or Fellsilent.  I just particularly love the sound of Paul's production.



Fellsilent, eh? Did not know that! You are a bucket o' knowledge my friend


----------



## leandroab

HighGain510 said:


> AHHH BOB SAGET!!!!



I WANNA SEE YOU WALK A MILE, IN MYYY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Deadnightshade

Sorry the pun was too perfect to neglect


----------



## Dan




----------



## Fzau




----------



## Customisbetter

Greatest thread.


----------



## leandroab

BrainArt said:


>



Ok I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING!!! HAHHAHAHAHAHA



Prydogga said:


>



Pretty much... Hahahahaha 




josh pelican said:


> Whoa, whoa. I read this thread for the first time and it's already tagged "i hate you josh".
> 
> Leandro, you got some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> EDIT: That "meme?! i hardly know ya" tag is dumb.



Can't you read the tags? It was Ross...

Talking of which, why all this hate on me 




White Cluster said:


>



The best meme ever...   

NUDE MAN 

























Ok here is my only meme for now. (not quite meme but bleh)




 

Where is my fucking :golf: smiley???


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Fzau

I'm sorry, Ross


----------



## leandroab

Fzau said:


>


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## HighGain510

White Cluster said:


>



OMG I was going to do some Sanford memes but thought it might be a bit touchy for the folks involved.


----------



## ittoa666

Fzau said:


>



That's exactly how I feel about them.


----------



## White Cluster

HighGain510 said:


> OMG I was going to do some Sanford memes but thought it might be a bit touchy for the folks involved.


 It's all in good fun.

Doo eeet!


----------



## liamh

Introducing......Prog metal elitist!
"Scenes from a memory better than images and words? - Noob"
"Rip off SiKth - be original"
"I dont like black metal - apart from Emperor"
"Devin Townsend said it - it's the truth"


Btw guys this thread is incredible


----------



## HighGain510

White Cluster said:


> It's all in good fun.
> 
> Doo eeet!



Okee!


----------



## ROAR




----------



## WickedSymphony




----------



## HighGain510

My memes got swapped.


----------



## MFB

Most of the ones on this page are borked 

:|


----------



## djpharoah

MFB said:


> Most of the ones on this page are borked
> 
> :|



That's because no one is hosting them elsewhere - so with a thread like this with the multiple 100s of views a minute it's getting is probably killing that server for the site (memegenerator)


----------



## HighGain510

MFB said:


> Most of the ones on this page are borked
> 
> :|



Their site keeps going down and it looks like more are just hotlinked straight from their website. I've been doing it too as I don't feel like using up all my hosting space.


----------



## TimSE

why have i not seen a single picture since page 9.... ???

Edit: Never mind


----------



## MFB

djpharoah said:


> That's because no one is hosting them elsewhere - so with a thread like this with the multiple 100s of views a minute it's getting is probably killing that server for the site (memegenerator)





HighGain510 said:


> Their site keeps going down and it looks like more are just hotlinked straight from their website. I've been doing it too as I don't feel like using up all my hosting space.



I had a feeling this was the case, and you guys are right - it seems to be bouncing back and forth between working and borked


----------



## Randy

Considering what we did to memegenerator, this seems fitting:


----------



## Xaios

If you guys want I can set up an FTP account for all to use on my web server. Got tons of space and bandwidth.


----------



## Prydogga

Damn it! I can't believe I missed meme-ing Sanford!  

I have one in mind, but in memegenerators current state...


----------



## Prydogga

ROAR said:


>



Quote for fucking truth. The amount of First name "djetnzorzozozoz" last name's I've seen.....


----------



## WickedSymphony

Xaios said:


> If you guys want I can set up an FTP account for all to use on my web server. Got tons of space and bandwidth.



I wanted to make a meme of you for this, but memegenerator keeps saying service unavailable.


----------



## scherzo1928

Ha!, I had to.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

^


----------



## powergroover

this thread needs to be stickied


----------



## scherzo1928

while I'm at it:


----------



## Gamba




----------



## ivancic1al

Meme generator is back up......

for now


----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## PirateMetalTroy

vampiregenocide said:


> If you get that last one, it means your as big a Jurassic Park fan as me, and I commend you.



I see what you did thar...InGen...InDjent...good stuff.


----------



## BrainArt




----------



## TXDeathMetal

For all the fans of Clock's remixes.


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## Prydogga




----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## Xaios




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## timbaline




----------



## Goatfork




----------



## CrushingAnvil

I motion for this thread to be inclusive of non-SS.org related memes since I can't see the point in having two meme threads


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## conorreich

Seriously wasted an hour and a half on this thread. I wouldn't have spent it any other way


----------



## BrainArt

I'm pretty sure that my family thinks I'm insane for laughing so much.


----------



## Randy

*Thread's gone too far off the rails. If you're good and we can keep it a little more or task, I'll reopen it later.*


----------



## Randy

Credit to 'dogga:







We can take afford to chill out on a few of the tags, also.


----------



## Customisbetter

why is everything in spanish?


----------



## Randy

Because some people like to ruin the fun for everybody by posting shit wildly off-topic to get attention, instead of just sticking to the original trajectory of the thread like everyone else.


----------



## JunkMan13013

Randy said:


> Because some people like to ruin the fun for everybody by posting shit wildly off-topic to get attention, instead of just sticking to the original trajectory of the thread like everyone else.


 
What he said, please dont get this thread closed by posting stupid stuff, its too good to loose


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Deadnightshade

If we hotlink most of the images isn't this thread supposed to be damned in a perpetual spanish meme alterating hell? For reals when i saw my altered posts..I felt..Violated..


----------



## CFB




----------



## DLG




----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


>





Well done, Dave.




DLG said:


>



I will eat my cereal from your hollowed out skull.


----------



## glassmoon0fo




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Prydogga

Yay. Next person to go OT gets memed a thousand times by me for ruining the best thread of this year


----------



## ralphy1976

Prydogga said:


> Yay. Next person to go OT gets memed a thousand times by me for ruining the best thread of this year


----------



## WickedSymphony

Randy said:


> Because some people like to ruin the fun for everybody by posting shit wildly off-topic to get attention, instead of just sticking to the original trajectory of the thread like everyone else.



Yeh, what is happening is when things are direct linked from the site they get replaced with random crap. Very few people are posting shit that's wildly off-topic intentionally. I guess from now on we have to just save them and upload them to imageshack or whatever.

Edit: went back and changed all mine to imageshack. luckily I remembered what the swapped ones were


----------



## lookralphsbak

gunshow86de said:


> I see this kind of shit in the classifieds on a daily basis;


I LOLED at the last one


----------



## leandroab

What the fuck is up with the size?


----------



## glassmoon0fo




----------



## Captain Axx

EDIT: for some reason, it changed from obama, to i love new york.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Since my link got moved around somehow...


----------



## conortheshreder

Customisbetter said:


> why is everything in spanish?


 
Cuz spanish is the most hardcore language ever!!!! PERIOD


----------



## Chickenhawk

Here's one for Orb and Randy


----------



## Xaios

glassmoon0fo said:


>



Oh man, this one got me.


----------



## lookralphsbak

OMG successful black man ones win


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## TXDeathMetal

^ OMFG!


----------



## Randy

Ten bucks says it's a seven string, it's $4000 and it has flames on it.


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Meatbucket

Randy said:


> Ten bucks says it's a seven string, it's $4000 and it has flames on it.


If he were still alive, he would be proud of that instrument even though he never played a Dean because he didn't care about brand.

In all seriousness. I'm sure an Oxyclean guitar will clean out all the deathcore stains.


----------



## DLG

lookralphsbak said:


>


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ ...I don't get it.


----------



## ivancic1al

^ just got an urge to buy an oxy-clean sticker and put it on my case


----------



## lookralphsbak

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ ...I don't get it.


Every topic where people ask for recommendations for technical death metal someone mentions necrophagist, but that's the obvious answer. Everyone and their mother knows about necrophagist.

Ok maybe it's not as funny as I thought. damn it


----------



## JamesM

lookralphsbak said:


> Every topic where people ask for recommendations for technical death metal someone mentions necrophagist, but that's the obvious answer. Everyone and their mother knows about necrophagist.


----------



## pink freud

Well now this thread is illegal in Canada, great!


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Randy

^

Possibly the best one on here.


----------



## failshredder




----------



## Randy

Still looks kinda like Akerfeldt.


----------



## failshredder

Randy said:


> Still looks kinda like Akerfeldt.



Looks more like Akercocke:


----------



## Randy

Moar liek AkerCOCK!


----------



## JamesM

You said cock.


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## ry_z

^


----------



## bostjan

2000 B.C.?

I tried to do a mockup of a granite bodies flying v with flame decals on it for a Dean Prometheus signature guitar, but I failed.


----------



## lookralphsbak

bostjan said:


> 2000 B.C.?
> 
> I tried to do a mockup of a granite bodies flying v with flame decals on it for a Dean Prometheus signature guitar, but I failed.


His supposed year of birth.


----------



## JamesM

lookralphsbak said:


> His supposed year of birth.



Actually, that would make "him" -2000 years old.


----------



## lookralphsbak

The Armada said:


> Actually, that would make "him" -2000 years old.


OH SHIT


----------



## projectjetfire

Not bad for someone who doesnt exists.. possibly.


----------



## Meatbucket

lookralphsbak said:


>


It's in the shape of a cross.


----------



## JamesM

^Brutal.


----------



## Razzy

Meatbucket said:


> It's in the shape of a cross.



And it has flames and skulls on it.


----------



## JamesM

^Nah. Dean has learned the error of their ways, no more flames or any of that tacky shit.


It's just going to have metal plating and gold foil with engraving and mirrored knobs.


----------



## Meatbucket

The guitar will be covered with vines of thorns instead. Har. Har. Har.


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## Razzy




----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

One more, only like 2 people will get 








ghstofperdition said:


>


----------



## bostjan

Groff said:


> email ed roman...


----------



## Randy

@ Groff and Bostjan


----------



## lookralphsbak

lololololol


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Groff said:


>


----------



## Groff

lookralphsbak said:


> I LOLED at the last one


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## Randy




----------



## timbaline

@Groff 
LOL


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## ivancic1al

So much awesome going on in this thread right now!


----------



## ivancic1al




----------



## Tree

Is this who you guys are talking about?


----------



## ivancic1al

^ yupp


----------



## Randy

We were picking on him one time about his pretty terrible intro music then he must've plugged his name in and found the site, because he showed up and was pretty upset. I felt kinda bad.  But yeah, this thread's about humility and those meme pics are indeed accurate.


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Scar Symmetry

leandroab said:


>


----------



## ivancic1al

Randy said:


> We were picking on him one time about his pretty terrible intro music then he must've plugged his name in and found the site, because he showed up and was pretty upset. I felt kinda bad.  But yeah, this thread's about humility and those meme pics are indeed accurate.



Oops, haha didn't mean to offend. But yeah it's hard not to notice some, well let's call them 'trends' in his video making process that come off quite comical.


----------



## lookralphsbak

I'm so glad I joined this forum... Fuck I'm glad I ventured out of the music section haha


----------



## TimSE

i keep having to come back to this thread cus it gets too busy and all the pics disapear

Awesome Thread is too awesome for internetz


----------



## Razzy




----------



## JeffFromMtl

pink freud said:


> Well now this thread is illegal in Canada, great!



well-played, sir


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## gunshow86de

Groff said:


>





gunshow86de said:


> I hate these buggers;



Cough, accurate thread tags are accurate. (one of many)


----------



## Meatbucket




----------



## White Cluster




----------



## harkonnen8




----------



## WickedSymphony

The Armada said:


> ^Nah. Dean has learned the error of their ways, no more flames or any of that tacky shit.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I lol'd.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Meatbucket said:


> The guitar will be covered with vines of thorns instead. Har. Har. Har.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Randy

White Cluster said:


>


----------



## vampiregenocide

Blank 'Djohn Hammond' for anyone who wants to make some.


----------



## groph




----------



## josh pelican

FUCK.

Geoff, I love you. You know me too well.


----------



## lookralphsbak

Razzy said:


>



I was gonna do something about that thread


----------



## Prydogga

Groff said:


>



DAMN YOU! Beat me to it again!


----------



## josh pelican

lookralphsbak said:


>



If it said "BILLY MAYES HERE" at the top, I would shake your hand.

Since it doesn't... I'll shake my head slowly.


----------



## groph




----------



## groph




----------



## Prydogga

I was trying to find a banhammer meme, but they all suck.


----------



## josh pelican

This one isn't funny. It's just factual.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Meatbucket

josh pelican said:


> This one isn't funny. It's just factual.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Razzy




----------



## groph




----------



## Razzy




----------



## Razzy




----------



## Razzy




----------



## MikeH




----------



## groph




----------



## Xaios




----------



## Guitarman700

Xaios said:


>


----------



## ivancic1al




----------



## Razzy

ivancic1al said:


>



ROFL I totally do this.


----------



## Xaios

Razzy said:


> ROFL I totally do this.



Me too.


----------



## groph




----------



## ivancic1al




----------



## Xaios

Edit: posted it, decided it was too far.


----------



## Meatbucket




----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Razzy

Meatbucket said:


>



No Meatbucket. It was Randy's idea from the beginning, as the title clearly states.


----------



## ivancic1al

Randy


----------



## groph

this one kind of fails


----------



## ivancic1al




----------



## gunshow86de

Prydogga said:


> DAMN YOU! Beat me to it again!



Damn, beat both of you to it.


----------



## Daemoniac

vampiregenocide said:


>



Don't even get me started on that cunt. It was like talking to a fundamentalist brick wall.


----------



## Daemoniac

Also, fuck Flyingbanana, what about *Willith*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dude fuck em both!


----------



## MFB




----------



## JamesM

ivancic1al said:


>


----------



## poopyalligator

scherzo1928 said:


> ok, how about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too soon maybe.




Hahaha this was definitely one of my favorite ones in this thread.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## The Reverend

I wish I had been posting here longer so I could contribute without looking like that douchey kid laughing at in-jokes he doesn't understand.

Thanks for alienating me!


----------



## petereanima




----------



## Daemoniac

^


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Daemoniac

^ Post new thread in recording section. Use Mishas name in title.


----------



## Randy

*Let's keep the mentions of other forums out of this, please. The MG guys are good sports, several of which are members or have been contributers for a long time (myself included), so I'm sure a few of them would get a chuckle out of these, but I'd like to avoid provoking any interforum debating. There's a fine line between ribbing and digs, which I'd like to just avoid all together in this thread.*


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Randy said:


> *Let's keep the mentions of other forums out of this, please. The MG guys are good sports, several of which are members or have been contributers for a long time (myself included), so I'm sure a few of them would get a chuckle out of these, but I'd like to avoid provoking any interforum debating. There's a fine line between ribbing and digs, which I'd like to just avoid all together in this thread.*



Yeah, let's keep it positive.


----------



## petereanima




----------



## petereanima




----------



## gunshow86de

ittoa666 said:


>



Ah, a well done Joseph Decruex always brings the lulz.


----------



## ddtonfire




----------



## Randy

petereanima said:


>



Varg is a trendy, pretentious tone Nazi. Who knew.


----------



## Groff




----------



## bostjan




----------



## ivancic1al

^ Funny thing is, I'd probably consider buying one of those


----------



## WickedSymphony

ivancic1al said:


> ^ Funny thing is, I'd probably consider buying one of those



I know right? My first thought when I scrolled down the page was "fuck where can I get one?"


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## lookralphsbak

josh pelican said:


> If it said "BILLY MAYES HERE" at the top, I would shake your hand.
> 
> Since it doesn't... I'll shake my head slowly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## groph

some Baracka Flocka Flame up in dis piece, ss.org censorship edition


----------



## Randy

There should technically be two lines of *****s in there, considering fothermucker is another one of the filtered terms.


----------



## groph




----------



## failshredder

Since when did we have a filter? I love saying "fuck" and "............."


----------



## Randy

groph said:


>



 better.


----------



## Randy

failshredder said:


> Since when did we have a filter? I love saying "fuck" and "............."



Depends. There's been a filter on (r)ingtone and a few other ones for ages, but (m)other(f)ucker and the 'n' bomb both got dropped during the smaller update two months ago.


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## bostjan




----------



## Marv Attaxx

^ this is golfing awesome 
:golf:


----------



## Fred the Shred

:golf: yeah!


----------



## Chickenhawk




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

This one's too easy.


----------



## poopyalligator

^hahahaha


----------



## vampiregenocide

Oh fuck that ones awesome.


----------



## lookralphsbak

OMG I lolled hard^^^^^^


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Kind of failed at this one, just really wanted to make a Steve Brule one.






Recently had an argument over whether Tim and Eric was popular or cult, so it was in my head, what do you guys think?


----------



## AvantGuardian




----------



## Chickenhawk

Avant: You forget that you can't say you're leaving...the Mods will make sure you're gone


----------



## White Cluster

dragonblade629 said:


> This one's too easy.


Would've been funnier without the spelling error but Bravo! nonetheless.


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

White Cluster said:


> Would've been funnier without the spelling error but Bravo! nonetheless.



Error intentional, think 14 year old scene kids.


----------



## scherzo1928

Infinity Complex said:


> Avant: You forget that you can't say you're leaving...the Mods will make sure you're gone


----------



## lookralphsbak

scherzo1928 said:


>



YES!


----------



## ittoa666

Randy said:


> *Let's keep the mentions of other forums out of this, please. The MG guys are good sports, several of which are members or have been contributers for a long time (myself included), so I'm sure a few of them would get a chuckle out of these, but I'd like to avoid provoking any interforum debating. There's a fine line between ribbing and digs, which I'd like to just avoid all together in this thread.*



I have nothing against them, and I think I was a member before I figured out what went down.


----------



## SirMyghin

scherzo1928 said:


>



Golfing Win!


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## bostjan

A little one about a certain pacel delivery company:


----------



## scherzo1928

This seems to happen all the time.





max rules supreme.


----------



## bostjan

I got ninja'd by Max three times in one day. 

EDIT: Did that sound suggestive to anyone else?


----------



## ralphy1976

bostjan said:


> I got ninja'd by Max three times in one day.
> 
> EDIT: Did that sound suggestive to anyone else?


----------



## BrainArt

bostjan said:


> I got ninja'd by Max three times in one day.
> 
> EDIT: Did that sound suggestive to anyone else?



It probably would have gone unnoticed if you hadn't brought it up.


----------



## Randy

bostjan said:


> I got ninja'd by Max three times in one day.
> 
> EDIT: Did that sound suggestive to anyone else?



He ninjas all of us. I tried to ask Alex to step in but he just said "good luck" and logged off.


----------



## lookralphsbak

bostjan said:


> A little one about a certain pacel delivery company:


----------



## josh pelican

dragonblade629 said:


> This one's too easy.



"I wanted it panted black".


----------



## scherzo1928

bostjan said:


>


----------



## ry_z

I couldn't resist.


----------



## ROAR

classic^


----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## CrushingAnvil

I lol'd.


----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## CrushingAnvil

bostjan said:


>



Matt's dream comes to fruition!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TXDeathMetal said:


>



Would that model be black or white?


----------



## lobee

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/144058-mammoths-making-comeback.html


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Would that model be black or white?



My guess is that it would be like the Michael Schenker model, half black and half white among other things.


----------



## Xiphos68

Just to let anyone know. I only thanked post this thread for some of the meme's.

Not the bad one's.

Just saying.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

CrushingAnvil said:


>



 What the fuck? I posted a hitler meme, not a Fritzel one


----------



## groph

Xiphos68 said:


> Just to let anyone know. I only thanked post this thread for some of the meme's.
> 
> Not the bad one's.
> 
> Just saying.





So who's been messing with some of these posts? My first post is now not funny at all.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Scar Symmetry said:


> Would that model be black or white?


 
It don't matter.


----------



## lobee

Xiphos68 said:


> Just to let anyone know. I only thanked post this thread for some of the meme's.
> 
> Not the bad one's.
> 
> Just saying.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It don't matter.


 
Beat me to it.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

> Would that model be black or white?





Grand Moff Tim said:


> It don't matter.



I see what you did there.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

lobee said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It don't matter.





vampiregenocide said:


> Beat me to it.



Teamwork 

I crossed, Grand Moff Tim whacks it in the goal. Vampiregenocide dived in for a header, but missed it by an inch.


----------



## Razzy

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It don't matter.



It would be black, but then painted white over the black.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Razzy said:


> It would be black, but then painted white over the black.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Actually it would feature a new fade paintjob where it starts out black and then slowly fades to white while still having blotchy patches, almost like a polka-dot pattern before fully turning white.


----------



## liamh

lookralphsbak said:


> I LOLED at the last one



One for the ss.org memes
"Quote 5 pictures - when referring to only one of them"


----------



## Xiphos68

lobee said:


>



Ok you know what I meant by it.
I'm not mad. 

But don't blaspheme my God for a joke. 

Thanks and God Bless, H.R.


----------



## Guitarmiester




----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Guitarmiester

CFB said:


>



 That is pure win.


----------



## Xaios




----------



## vampiregenocide

Seriously lets keep personal attacks out of this thread if they're not going to have taste. If this thread gets closed I will choke a bitch.


----------



## TimSE

TXDeathMetal said:


>


----------



## Randy

vampiregenocide said:


> Seriously lets keep personal attacks out of this thread if they're not going to have taste. If this thread gets closed I will choke a bitch.





Also, the Fritzel one is freaking me out.


----------



## Guitarmiester




----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> If this thread gets closed I will choke a bitch.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This thread has turned into a fucking meme factory.


----------



## Randy

Speaking for myself, this thread has saved about a dozen bitches so far.


----------



## lobee

Xiphos68 said:


> Ok you know what I meant by it.
> I'm not mad.
> 
> But don't blaspheme my God for a joke.
> 
> Thanks and God Bless, H.R.



My apologies. No offense intended!


















































_forever alone_​


----------



## ivancic1al

...This one is probably too new to be funny....

(Cat hates JB Thread)


----------



## TXDeathMetal

ivancic1al said:


> ...This one is probably too new to be funny....
> 
> (Cat hates JB Thread)




I totally get it but for those who don't you may want to link the video.


----------



## ivancic1al

true...


----------



## Xiphos68

lobee said:


> My apologies. No offense intended!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _forever alone_​



You're fine man. 

God Bless, Xiphos68


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## TXDeathMetal

JeffFromMtl said:


>




This is gold!


----------



## caskettheclown

I'm in love with this thread.

This has brought more joy to me in the few minutes of reading it than the last six months of my life has all together.


I love you guys/girls


----------



## WickedSymphony

Guys, please if you're going to make meme's on memegenerator upload them to a separate image hosting service - photobucket, imageshack, whatever - and post that link here. It only takes a few seconds to just upload from the url of the image. When you direct link from memegenerator, it can get replaced with other random crap that people make within a few days.

Don't mean to sound whiny or anything, but looking back a few pages and seeing a ton of funny stuff got replaced with stupid garbage is saddening. Not to mention I don't want to see this thread get locked up again, and I'm sure no one else does either.

So yea, upload images somewhere else, and long live the meme thread!!


----------



## pink freud

Scar Symmetry said:


>



Is it the same if it's one year but logged on on two separate computers?


----------



## Guitarman700

You can log out!?


----------



## leandroab

Infinity Complex said:


>



QFMFT


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## TXDeathMetal

Leandro... I made a meme about golf, go back a few pages sir.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Variant

I think this should be our gear review meme from hereforward: 







Or, alternately:


----------



## BigBaldIan

Classic!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I might be the only one who would be saddened by the truth but, oh well.







+1 If you get all of it.


----------



## ralphy1976

dragonblade629 said:


> I might be the only one who would be saddened by the truth but, oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 If you get all of it.



demo, universe 7 no floral print baka desu ne!!!!


----------



## WickedSymphony

ralphy1976 said:


> demo, universe 7 no floral print baka desu ne!!!!



Are you saying a universe with floral print is stupid?


----------



## ralphy1976

WickedSymphony said:


> Are you saying a universe with floral print is stupid?



Ai...floral print sugoi paka desu..hontouni paka desu

to me anyway..especially the new print!!!


----------



## WickedSymphony

Dude, I'm so fucking glad you translated that one this time. The only words I knew were Ai (or isn't it Hai for yes?) and sugoi.


----------



## ralphy1976

yes you are right Hai, not Ai!!!!

Kawaii is a useful one : cute...now go and get yourself a lady!!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Requesting template for "Djent Hammond".


----------



## Scar Symmetry

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Requesting template for "Djent Hammond".





vampiregenocide said:


> Blank 'Djohn Hammond' for anyone who wants to make some.


----------



## WickedSymphony

ralphy1976 said:


> yes you are right Hai, not Ai!!!!
> 
> Kawaii is a useful one : cute...now go and get yourself a lady!!



Haha, I knew that one, too! I'll have to work on the getting a lady part though 

'd on the djent hammond


----------



## EcoliUVA

Had to make that last one. Really wanted Homer Simpson thinking above it but I'm at work and couldn't find a good one quickly/discreetly...heh.


----------



## synrgy

Scar Symmetry said:


>





Immortalized in meme. Now I can die a happy man.


----------



## lookralphsbak

Variant said:


> I think this should be our gear review meme from hereforward:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, alternately:


OMFG This!!!


----------



## Randy

Are my eyes screwing with me or does it look kinda like the head-shell is bending under it's own weight?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Randy said:


> Are my eyes screwing with me or does it look kinda like the head-shell is bending under it's own weight?



I'm not sure, I see it to!


----------



## synrgy




----------



## Randy

I have to say, he usually outweighs me on the positive rep. scale when it comes to debating. Luckily I'm able to see who leaves them and I'm planning a blanket ban the next time I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## synrgy

I meant it in a good way. Whenever we have a good healthy debate, we usually give each other pos rep.


----------



## vampiregenocide

What is really funny is when I come out of this thread and I find a post somewhere else that completely reflects one of the memes here.


----------



## pink freud

We definitely need some about haircare...


----------



## White Cluster

SS.Org Meme's...Posted For Truth


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Groff

Don't fuck with me and my beloved HZ-4a's


----------



## synrgy

My Meme-Fu is weak sauce, but here's some more, anyway, because I am officially in love with this thread.


----------



## leandroab

Yeah, hotlinked images will refresh eventually and this epic thread will be filled with epic shit, Ed Roman style.

Pretty soon...


----------



## synrgy

leandroab said:


> Yeah, hotlinked images will refresh eventually and this epic thread will be filled with epic shit, Ed Roman style.
> 
> Pretty soon...


----------



## Guitarmiester




----------



## scherzo1928

I think this one is fairly constant in the luthiery area.


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## anarki




----------



## Soopahmahn

Randy said:


> *The MG guys are good sports*, several of which are members or have been contributers for a long time (myself included), so I'm sure a few of them would get a chuckle out of these, but I'd like to avoid provoking any interforum debating. There's a fine line between ribbing and digs, which I'd like to just avoid all together in this thread.



Lies, and you know it. 

Also, it's "whom," not "which." 

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Cadavuh

thread of the decade


----------



## Randy

anarki said:


>



Shall I direct you to the shower facility?


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## Randy

Holy WTF?


----------



## Randy

Also, I'm purging the tags. Figured after #595+ posts, I'd give you guys a fresh palette.


----------



## lookralphsbak

Randy said:


> Holy WTF?


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/123272-pretending-luthier-16.html


----------



## scherzo1928

lookralphsbak said:


>


 
oh man, it does look ridiculous everytime I take a look.


----------



## gunshow86de

^


----------



## failshredder




----------



## BrainArt

Randy said:


> Also, I'm purging the tags. Figured after #595+ posts, I'd give you guys a fresh palette.










Also, for the pictures. I've been dling them and putting them on my dropbox.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone




----------



## CrushingAnvil

synrgy said:


>



Who is going to be the one to tell him the easy way to do it?


----------



## Randy

I host everything on tinypic, since you can do it directly from the URL generated.


----------



## Demiurge

Heard that Nergal is out of the hospital. Inspired this:





Nothing quite says topical like a reference to a 3-month old specious-tone-voodoo thread:


----------



## Demiurge

See this a lot:


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## ittoa666

Groff said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## lookralphsbak

Demiurge said:


> Heard that Nergal is out of the hospital. Inspired this:



HOLY SHIT Meme of the Decade


----------



## Winspear

^


----------



## Groff




----------



## Daemoniac

^ I beg to differ.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I believe somebody needs to learn proper tie etiquette 

I keed, I keed.


----------



## Prydogga

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


>



 

So true!


----------



## Prydogga

I'd do a

"Watch/Listen to X" 

"Realise why people hate djent"

but I can't think of any _particularly_ horrible 'djent bands'


----------



## gunshow86de

Groff said:


>



I don't remember what thread this was from, but here's one I made of Groff in his "rape cape" a while back.


----------



## failshredder

Prydogga said:


> I'd do a
> 
> "Watch/Listen to X"
> 
> "Realise why people hate djent"
> 
> but I can't think of any _particularly_ horrible 'djent bands'



I was going to do a "LISTEN TO DJENT/REALIZE WHY PEOPLE HATE DJENT" meme, but can't get Tinypic to upload from memegenerator. :rage:

Edit: LISTEN TO BORING PORCUPINE TREE SONG/CONTINUE DETESTING PORCUPINE TREE


----------



## gunshow86de

Found these in my Photobucket;












Anybody remember this?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Aaaggghhhh!!!

Keep it on topic fuckers


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This next one is on topic, if you don't believe me go read the Black Ops thread


----------



## Prydogga

Infinity Complex said:


> Aaaggghhhh!!!
> 
> Keep it on topic fuckers



Gunshow's was actually on topic  

You just had to get the references.

unless I'm seeing references where their aren't any.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Prydogga said:


> Gunshow's was actually on topic
> 
> You just had to get the references.
> 
> unless I'm seeing references where their aren't any.



I got the Portal one. Portal is ALWAYS on-topic.


----------



## gunshow86de

Infinity Complex said:


> Aaaggghhhh!!!
> 
> Keep it on topic fuckers





Prydogga said:


> Gunshow's was actually on topic
> 
> You just had to get the references.
> 
> unless I'm seeing references where their aren't any.



They are all directly related to old threads.


----------



## Hallic

Prydogga said:


>


dont get it


----------



## Prydogga

Just watch the Monuments bass tracking vids, you can't hate that video.


----------



## Randy

That video was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


> That video was fucking ridiculous.



_Beyond_ ridiculous, both of them.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't think Browne knows the difference between a bass and a guitar, he just rips on both.


----------



## Randy

Infinity Complex said:


> I believe somebody needs to learn proper tie etiquette
> 
> I keed, I keed.



Alas, neck too big, collar too small, and tie tapered too abruptly. 

New wardrobe = problem solved:


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> Alas, neck too big, collar too small, and tie tapered too abruptly.
> 
> New wardrobe = problem solved:



Can't wait to see yo sxy ass... 




ahahahhahahaa


----------



## Randy

Thanks. And same, schnookums. 

And nobody hate on my three button... It's modest.


----------



## Prydogga

OH MY GOSH GUYS SERIOUSLY STAY ON TOPIC


----------



## Randy

Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## Prydogga

Wtf, that's not even related to anything.

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

dragonblade629 said:


> I might be the only one who would be saddened by the truth but, oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 If you get all of it.



It saddens me that no one got this by now. 

THe character in the background is Suiseki from the anime and manga Rozen Maiden, known as _The Gardener_ because she has a magic watering can that can grow trees or *flowers* anywhere. Thus the reference to to the floral print JEM. The desu is because the character says desu at the end of almost every sentence, desu. 

I am such a geek!


----------



## gunshow86de

^

I never would have gotten that in a million years.


----------



## Necris

dragonblade629 said:


> It saddens me that no one got this by now.
> 
> THe character in the background is Suiseki from the anime and manga Rozen Maiden, known as _The Gardener_ because she has a magic watering can that can grow trees or *flowers* anywhere. Thus the reference to to the floral print JEM. The desu is because the character says desu at the end of almost every sentence, desu.
> 
> I am such a geek!


 ... Go outside.


----------



## leandroab

Why the fuck do I get small pictures from memegenerator, and I see a bunch here that are huge (the spiderman one)??


----------



## WickedSymphony

dragonblade629 said:


> The desu is because the character says desu at the end of almost every sentence, desu.


----------



## TreWatson




----------



## gunshow86de

leandroab said:


> Why the fuck do I get small pictures from memegenerator, and I see a bunch here that are huge (the spiderman one)??



Because of all the cats you've been choking, apparently.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Randy - Don't forget your tie ended too high 

This is all coming from a guy that got excited because he bought a new flanel shirt today


----------



## TimSE

Randy said:


>



i endorse this pic


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Randy said:


> Alas, neck too big, collar too small, and tie tapered too abruptly.
> 
> New wardrobe = problem solved:




That suit is 3rd echelon balla status.


----------



## Meatbucket




----------



## 13point9

WickedSymphony said:


>





gunshow86de said:


> Found these in my Photobucket;



no? I'll get my coat...


----------



## failshredder

^ Replace that with "Bree" and you'll be set.


----------



## JohnIce




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Meatbucket said:


>



Good work.


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## failshredder




----------



## vampiregenocide

I hate that guy.


----------



## failshredder

You wouldn't have Rusty Cooley, Tosin Abasi, or John Petrucci without Yngwie.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

failshredder said:


> You wouldn't have Rusty Cooley, Tosin Abasi, or John Petrucci without Yngwie.



...and especially not Michael Romeo


----------



## WickedSymphony

Or Paul Gilbert


----------



## JohnIce

Nor this guy:


----------



## White Cluster

And Dunkin Donuts would've shut it's doors in '95.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

In the interview with Yngwie in Guitar Player this month, he seemed surprisingly not douchy. Until they have the picture of him looking douchy with his three Ferarris(sp?).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

failshredder said:


> You wouldn't have Rusty Cooley, Tosin Abasi, or John Petrucci without Yngwie.


 


Scar Symmetry said:


> ...and especially not Michael Romeo


 
This man precedes Yngwie:






This man wins. Pretty meme material if you as me...

EDIT: actually, so does this guy, and precedes even the guy above:






I do agree with the orginal quotes though. 

This post alone is a meme in itself...


----------



## CatPancakes

I LEAVE FOR 3 WEEKS AND THIS HAPPENS!?


----------



## lobee

I hear violin is the new synth.


----------



## Bekanor




----------



## pink freud

Bekanor said:


>



Am I the only one who chuckles at the awkward silence in the youtube vid for Glumurphonel between when he introduces the song and it actually starts?


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Knowing Portal, it's probably time to tremolo pick chromatic notes to create an incessant noise that they call music. 

(hmm, after reading my last few posts, it seems I've got my sour puss pants on this evening)


----------



## Guitarmiester




----------



## Randy

White Cluster said:


>



You mean the "flavor saver"?


----------



## groph

pink freud said:


> Am I the only one who chuckles at the awkward silence in the youtube vid for Glumurphonel between when he introduces the song and it actually starts?



That's just the sound of the audiences' souls being ripped from their bodies and transferred into the Curator's body so he may administer the most mind-warping, universe-crushing maelstrom of metal known as that song.

MY NAMELESS TUNES, LET ME PLAY YOU THEM


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## vampiregenocide

Where is Rob? I heard he was ill, but then someone else said he was training to be like Steven Seagal or something.


----------



## gunshow86de

CrushingAnvil said:


>



Haha, nice. To be fair, he did make that one thread about getting a new truck, so 554 NGD's. 




vampiregenocide said:


> Where is Rob? I heard he was ill, but then someone else said he was training to be like Steven Seagal or something.



Last post he made, I think he said he was recovering and training to be on S.W.A.T.?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

gunshow86de said:


> Haha, nice. To be fair, he did make that one thread about getting a new truck, so 554 NGD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last post he made, I think he said he was recovering and training to be on S.W.A.T.?



It's official. He finished the game known as 'life'.  A winrar is him.


----------



## petereanima




----------



## Scar Symmetry

CrushingAnvil said:


> It's official. He finished the game known as 'life'.  A winrar is him.



Serious?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Scar Symmetry said:


> Serious?



No frowny face. He's in SWAT training, or is done with it. 

Last I heard he was preparing, but that was a while ago.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Infinity Complex said:


> No frowny face. He's in SWAT training, or is done with it.
> 
> Last I heard he was preparing, but that was a while ago.



I thought CrushingAnvil meant Rob had died


----------



## Prydogga

Yep, when he has time to post again, he'll probably have about 70 guitars to post.

All his pic links in his NGDs are dead now


----------



## Chickenhawk

Scar Symmetry said:


> I thought CrushingAnvil meant Rob had died



I figured you thought that. That's why I commented. Don't want our precious 
Dave worrying too much


----------



## petereanima




----------



## gunshow86de

^


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## SirMyghin

dragonblade629 said:


> In the interview with Yngwie in Guitar Player this month, he seemed surprisingly not douchy. Until they have the picture of him looking douchy with his three Ferarris(sp?).




A guy I know met him at NAMM this year (lucky bastard got to go to NAMM) said he didn't seem like a dick at all, very relaxed and easy going actually. Maybe he has curbed the ego, maybe it was never there?

He also had very very good things to say about the YJM signature marshall, it is a 59 sound with an extra gain channel switch (hi/lo) on ch 2. It delivers both great tone of the 59 to exactitude and goes well beyond. The reverb and noise gate are supposed to be good too, and this guy hates gates. The amp is odd in that any extra switching is at the back, along with the signatures (Jim Marshall and Yngwie) as Yngwie didn't want it on the front, he wanted it to be a 59 marshall from the front. The only distinguishing feature is a YJM on the control plate logo or somesuch.


----------



## Randy

I met Malmsteen once when we opened for him about five years ago and he was VERY nice, surprisingly. His wife, who's also his manager, was an unrelenting bitch, however.


----------



## WickedSymphony

SirMyghin said:


> Maybe he has curbed the ego, maybe it was never there?



Oh, it was definitely there. There's no denying that. Probably a youthful arrogance thing since he was the shit back in the day.


----------



## pineappleman




----------



## Razzy




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## WickedSymphony




----------



## Dan




----------



## gunshow86de

Plug said:


>



Because you must either be dead, or a total douchebag to get a Dean signature model.


----------



## Meatbucket

gunshow86de said:


> Because you must either be dead, or a total douchebag to get a Dean signature model.


Lone Star from Darkest Hour just got an endorsement by them not too long ago, I hope it doesn't turn into a siggy series because I don't want to view him as a douche. :[


----------



## bostjan

gunshow86de said:


> Because you must either be dead, or a total douchebag to get a Dean signature model.



Mustaine is a douchebag?

I've heard the Michael Angelo Batio is a bit douchey, but I've never met him...I've also heard stories about other musicians being douchebags and met them and they were pretty cool...

I guess everyone just has their bad days. I met Victor Wooten on a bad day evidently.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mustaine is a royal douchebag. He's so up himself.


----------



## Guitarman700

vampiregenocide said:


> Mustaine is a royal douchebag. He's so up himself.



He wasn't when I met him. He was a total gentleman.


----------



## failshredder

vampiregenocide said:


> Mustaine is a royal douchebag. He's so up himself.



EVERY time I see this post I misread it as "he said so himself."


----------



## Khaine88

vampiregenocide said:


> Mustaine is a royal douchebag. He's so up himself.



+1 on that friend jesus christ xD


----------



## Guitarman700

Can we stop Bashing Dave Mustaine? Its getting real old. You may not like him, But that doesn't give you a free pass to rip on him.


----------



## Randy

How about "this is a meme thread" so back to posting memes or I start banning people just because I feel like it. 

Also  at the tags.


----------



## TimSE

pineappleman said:


>


----------



## Dan

'Randy is king of the sky'  best quote ever hahahahaha


----------



## Dan




----------



## Dan

Randy said:


> Alas, neck too big, collar too small, and tie tapered too abruptly.
> 
> New wardrobe = problem solved:


----------



## Guitarman700

Plug said:


>


----------



## Dan

^ You love it. 

Also, why did 3 seperate posts come up . I thought id put them all together. Ohh well


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Plug said:


> 'Randy is king of the sky'  best quote ever hahahahaha



O rly?


----------



## TreWatson




----------



## MFB




----------



## Randy

Plug said:


>



Yeah, so I'm into that kinda thing. Big whoop. Wanna fight about it?


----------



## TreWatson




----------



## NaYoN




----------



## MetalGravy

dragonblade629 said:


> It saddens me that no one got this by now.
> 
> THe character in the background is Suiseki from the anime and manga Rozen Maiden, known as _The Gardener_ because she has a magic watering can that can grow trees or *flowers* anywhere. Thus the reference to to the floral print JEM. The desu is because the character says desu at the end of almost every sentence, desu.
> 
> I am such a geek!



I just have to say that's like the Octavarium of memes!


For some reason, I'm getting small piccies too.


----------



## Stealth7

I found this one whilst browsing the W3BZ... Sadly it's how it makes me feel!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

...Fuck I accidentally stayed up 2 hours past my bed time reading this. But its self-enforced. Great thread, I couldnt stop and reference any specific one because I kept reading on 

Keep making these.


----------



## Dan

Randy said:


> Yeah, so I'm into that kinda thing. Big whoop. Wanna fight about it?



...but can't we just cuddle instead?


----------



## Prydogga

I see this on a monthly basis:






I'm beginning to doubt the existence of the genre.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Prydogga said:


> Alex rambling like fucking usual



I've noticed it a lot too. Drewsif does that a lot (not bashing him, btw, just stating fact).

I guess if it's not a Metal Zone into a Triple Rectifier, and played by Pat O'Brien, then it's not death metal


----------



## Randy




----------



## 13point9




----------



## NaYoN

I think I wasn't around when that happened, what's with the deal with sending nudes to Randy? Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## scherzo1928

Not exactly memes, but I got inspired by this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/144284-windmilling-through-prague.html

Can you tell which one is the real band??












Also, I think this guy wins the windmilling world.


----------



## anthonyferguson




----------



## Randy

NaYoN said:


> I think I wasn't around when that happened, what's with the deal with sending nudes to Randy? Sounds like a good idea.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2223994-post217.html


----------



## NaYoN

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2223994-post217.html



....why did he do that?


----------



## ArkaneDemon

NaYoN said:


> ....why did he do that?



A better question is: why doesn't everyone on SSO send n00dz of themselves to Randy at the same time? That would be very lulzy


----------



## vampiregenocide

He'll never live that down.


----------



## NaYoN

ArkaneDemon said:


> A better question is: why doesn't everyone on SSO send n00dz of themselves to Randy at the same time? That would be very lulzy



SS.org down for two weeks


----------



## TreWatson

he didnt really do it, you got trolled. he actually just asked for 2 weeks off.


----------



## NaYoN




----------



## Scar Symmetry

TreWatson said:


> he didnt really do it, you got trolled. he actually just asked for 2 weeks off.



Not true at all. Randy showed me the picture, it's fucking graphic. I will never look at Stealth's avatar in the same way again...


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## MetalGravy

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2223994-post217.html




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa*wheeze*


----------



## JamesM

Scar Symmetry said:


> Not true at all. Randy showed me the picture, it's fucking graphic. I will never look at Stealth's avatar in the same way again...



I have to say, as taken aback I am by it I have to admit I'm impressed with the feat he achieved. I mean, there must have been some serious pressure applied to get that thing where he did.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ArkaneDemon said:


> A better question is: why doesn't everyone on SSO send n00dz of themselves to Randy at the same time? That would be very lulzy



I'm down.


----------



## WickedSymphony




----------



## 13point9




----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd send nude self pics, but I don't have a wide angle lens.


----------



## Chickenhawk

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd send nude self pics, but I don't have a *zoom powerful enough*.



Fix'd


----------



## ArkaneDemon

^


----------



## Meatbucket

Found this on the meme generator, didn't make it.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Meatbucket said:


> Ignorant laker girl Meshuggah meme



Every time I see that girl in a meme, I want to find her in real life, and do something to her that she won't remember 'till she's 40 

I'm feeling a little drunk...maybe I should stop posting tonight so I don't get banned


----------



## BrainArt

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## leandroab

BrainArt said:


> Edit: Nevermore.


----------



## Cadavuh




----------



## vampiregenocide

Infinity Complex said:


> Fix'd


 
Oh you bitch.


----------



## Groff

NaYoN said:


> ....why did he do that?



How do you think Randy, Techno, and Max became mods?


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## ROAR

Most people I see on the internet.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Tree

^These are my favorite ones


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Prydogga

TreWatson said:


> he didnt really do it, you got trolled. he actually just asked for 2 weeks off.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Guitarman700

Groff said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Scar Symmetry

ittoa666 said:


>


----------



## BrainArt

Ok, so this first one is NOT a personal attack whatsoever. I  Tre.









And this is for all of you guys going off-topic.


----------



## Guitarman700

BrainArt said:


>


I can dig it.


----------



## Prydogga

Don't buy into it kids!


----------



## Customisbetter

I'm not sure if this has been done yet.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I tell you what, the nudes thing was a good trolling. Had me fooled tbh.


----------



## Cadavuh

To the mod that edited my last post,

I don't get it.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> I tell you what, the nudes thing was a good trolling. Had me fooled tbh.



It's all true! I seen it! I seen it with my own two eyes! Both of them!


----------



## Cadavuh

dickweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds


----------



## josh pelican

Cadavuh said:


> To the mod that edited my last post,
> 
> I don't get it.



It was me.


----------



## Tree

Cadavuh said:


> To the mod that edited my last post,
> 
> I don't get it.



I seriously doubt that any mods swapped out your memes. You didn't host them on a separate site so the memegenerator site replaced them.


----------



## Razzy

Cadavuh said:


> To the mod that edited my last post,
> 
> I don't get it.



A mod didn't change it. You hotlinked from memegenerator, and after a little while, it puts a random image in it's place.

Edit:


----------



## Cadavuh

Tree said:


> I seriously doubt that any mods swapped out your memes. You didn't host them on a separate site so the memegenerator site replaced them.



That would make much more sense. Although one of the memes I created was pretty offensive towards a single member so I thought the mod edit was slightly probable.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Cadavuh said:


> That would make much more sense. Although one of the memes I created was pretty offensive towards a single member so I thought the mod edit was slightly probable.



The mods are generally damned good at letting you know what you did, if they need to edit a post. They'll PM you, or leave a nice bolded text in your post explaining why they did it.


----------



## Randy

Or post your address and phone number as retaliation


----------



## Chickenhawk

Randy said:


> Or post your address and phone number as retaliation



That too. If you guys didn't know, Randy has everyones addresses, and likes to randomly put used condoms in mailboxes.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Guitarman700

Infinity Complex said:


> That too. If you guys didn't know, Randy has everyones addresses, and likes to randomly put used condoms in mailboxes.



Im okay with this.


----------



## lookralphsbak

NaYoN said:


> ....why did he do that?


lol


----------



## Razzy




----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## Cadavuh

Infinity Complex said:


> The mods are generally damned good at letting you know what you did, if they need to edit a post. They'll PM you, or leave a nice bolded text in your post explaining why they did it.



Oh trust me, I've seen some things. Things that only a mod from your worst nightmare would do. I've seen these things.


----------



## ddtonfire

This might have been done before, but 32 pages is a lot of pages to look through.


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## vampiregenocide

Cadavuh said:


> Oh trust me, I've seen some things. Things that only a mod from your worst nightmare would do. I've seen these things.


 
I got lost in 4chan for 10 internet years.


----------



## JPhoenix19

ittoa666 said:


>


----------



## That_One_Person

My humble (and most likely retarded) contribution


----------



## failshredder

I love watermelon&#8230;

swirl.


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## MikeH

Josh and I have created a new one. Picture found by Josh, Lulz induced by me.





EDIT:


----------



## MikeH




----------



## josh pelican




----------



## MikeH




----------



## BrainArt

This is where I point you guys to an obviously missed post... VVV




BrainArt said:


>


----------



## Trauty_MR

ugg im kyle said:


> This explains 75% of the kids in this forum pretty well.


 
LOL.....seriously was just sat at my desk at work and just spayed my lunch all over my monitor!!!!


----------



## leandroab

White Cluster said:


>




AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA

I used to quote all threads I've been to with Peter Steele...



ddtonfire said:


> This might have been done before, but 32 pages is a lot of pages to look through.




So true!



EDIT: What is the name of that meme that a dude says one word and everybody starts killing each other?


----------



## poopyalligator

Razzy said:


>




Hahaha well done good sir.


----------



## Soubi7string




----------



## 13point9

ah the good old mastodon strip I do enjoy seeing that one every once in a while


----------



## Chickenhawk

I fucking LOVE the Mastodon one. I've got it saved, and read it at least once a week.

It motivates me to live


----------



## josh pelican

I use DiMarzios. What's up?


----------



## Xaios

This one has nothing to do with SS, but fuck it, it's funny.


----------



## splinter8451

That Mass Effect one is legit. 

And I have posted that Mastodon one in a few threads in my short few years in this forum, it is always related.


----------



## Chickenhawk

splinter8451 said:


> And I have posted that Mastodon one in a few threads in my short few years in this forum, it is always related.



Agreed. Mastodon and Portal are ALWAYS relevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## pink freud

Infinity Complex said:


> Agreed. Mastodon and Portal are ALWAYS relevant to the topic at hand.



I know what your context is, but to me, Valve's Portal is also always relevant.

What problem _couldn't_ be solved with a Portal Gun?


----------



## Randy

Thread's reopened on a trial basis. Rules have be posted in the OP:




vampiregenocide said:


> *MOD EDIT (3/24/2011) -- Rules for this thread:
> 
> 1.) No direct attacks
> 
> 2.) No NSFW
> 
> 3.) Avoid non-SS.org related memes; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting stuff in here.
> 
> 4.) Standard forum etiquette and rules applies here (no racist, homophobic, etc).
> 
> 5.) Please host all pictures on a third party site such as photobucket, tinypic, imagevenue, etc.
> 
> We reserve the right to ban, delete or lock at anytime based on who can follow the rules. If you see anybody do anything on this list, report them and they will be dealt with .*



Now everybody back in the pool, and play nice.


----------



## Razzy

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## vampiregenocide

ITS ALIVE HA HA HA HA MY GOD ITS ALIVE


----------



## JamesM

OH YES


----------



## TXDeathMetal

YES!


----------



## ROAR

FREE SHONO.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Xaios

Gold.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^ lmao

rick click

save as


----------



## BucketheadRules




----------



## leandroab

ROAR said:


> FREE SHONO.




























Wait... I could that that is the only legitimate "SS.ORG meme" so...



SHONO LIVES!



















O wait, w


----------



## BucketheadRules

Another meme I just remembered, knocked up a quick pic:


----------



## 13point9




----------



## Guitarman700

ROAR said:


> FREE SHONO.


Free? I'll take two!


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## 13point9

heres an oldish one to go with the deem you false one...


----------



## Randy

Djohn Hammond | Meme Generator


----------



## Encephalon5

Edit: Genocide must be rather happy


----------



## Randy




----------



## JeffFromMtl

Some of shono/sh0no's famous last words... For the third time 











 sh0no | Meme Generator


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


>




SS.ORG trap


----------



## Randy




----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


>























































WHAT THE FUCK!?!?


----------



## Necris

That image will never leave my mind.


----------



## DVRP

This made my day that much more awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I literally have no idea what's going on here, I obviously don't spend enough time on here


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Leandro

The least Brazilian-looking Brazilian since the ginger kid in City of God.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Konfyouzd

WickedSymphony said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orb



Awww...


----------



## Guitarman700

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## BrainArt

Yes. I  this thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is a warning.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Wooo!

Only about three hours and its already gotten off topic. 
Bravo.


----------



## SpottedBeaver

OK, I'll give it a try....


----------



## Randy

I have absolutely no idea what shono is.


----------



## Guitarman700

Randy said:


> I have absolutely no idea what shono is.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/151372-shono-fan-club.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/shono.html


----------



## Randy

Oh dear.


----------



## Prydogga

IT'S BACK!? THE BEST THREAD OF ALL TIME!

I'm going to have a field day on memegenerator.net


----------



## WickedSymphony

vampiregenocide said:


> 5.) Please host all pictures on a third party site such as photobucket, tinypic, imagevenue, etc.



Thank you so much for this, mods.


----------



## leandroab

Why is my drunk-as-fuck-captain-morgan(+herbal celebrations) face a meme now?


----------



## Randy

IDK eugenics?


----------



## highlordmugfug

leandroab said:


> Why is my drunk-as-fuck-captain-morgan(+herbal celebrations) face a meme now?


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> IDK eugenics?



yeah. I just don't know why... 


































































Nothing to be seen here... 






















































































































































































































































































NUDE MAN


----------



## highlordmugfug

Check out the bottom of your screen.


----------



## leandroab

highlordmugfug said:


> Check out the bottom of your screen.



Holy shit! 


I'm posting again just for the lulz


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## ivancic1al

^ Lol they sound like Wohoahoahoahoahohaohaoh


----------



## highlordmugfug

^


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## MikeH




----------



## josh pelican

leandroab said:


> yeah. I just don't know why...



Wow. That was an epic post.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Mike, I just watched that video of your mom getting pissed at you and I can't stop laughing


----------



## ROAR

This is amazing,
I am truly filled with joy right now.


Except for the fact Shono is still banned.




FREE SHONO.

gotta change my strings. Be back in 3 hours.


----------



## GATA4

Fuck. Yes.

My week ends perfectly with this.


----------



## GATA4

hehehe


----------



## DesertBurst

Sun 2/13/11 12:55 PM








Mon 2/21/11 3:41 PM


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Those aren't memes, but okay


----------



## Prydogga

That's totally a meme. SHONO!


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Cyanide Assassin




----------



## CrushingAnvil

And because I love kitties:


----------



## highlordmugfug

^That's how the thread got closed in the first place man, please don't post unrelated stuff.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

highlordmugfug said:


> ^That's how the thread got closed in the first place man, please don't post unrelated stuff.



I'm pretty sure it was mostly people using derogative language but okay you have a point.


----------



## liamh

Who the fuck is Shono? seriously, someone explain..


----------



## 13point9

someone already posted it, but he/ she/ it was a member on here 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/151372-shono-fan-club.html

the meme for here uses that little beige clay thing as the 'Shono'


----------



## redskyharbor

Had to.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GATA4 said:


> hehehe





White Cluster said:


>



Hahahahaha these two are EPIC.


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Randy

^
 Amazing.


----------



## ROAR

YES hahaahaha
I love eraser hardtails.


----------



## highlordmugfug

CrushingAnvil said:


> And because I love kitties:





CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm pretty sure it was mostly people using derogative language but okay you have a point.



Awesome save is awesome.


----------



## Randy




----------



## GATA4

I'm in love with the tags


----------



## PyramidSmasher




----------



## GATA4




----------



## ROAR

Thanks to The Armada hahaah


----------



## DesertBurst

I just sent an email to Shono.
waiting for his response.


----------



## Randy

You probably won't understand it, anyway.


----------



## Razzy




----------



## vampiregenocide

With all due respect, this Shono shit is boring me.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I'm still cracking the fuck up over him


----------



## ROAR

He's fucking awesome!
Whatever genocide, you just don't understand
his wisdom.


----------



## Randy

vampiregenocide said:


> With all due respect, this Shono shit is boring me.



A meme thread's only as good as what's trending at the time.


----------



## GATA4

We can't use shono too much or he will be ruined. We must restrain ourselves!


----------



## Necris

Randy said:


> You probably won't understand it, anyway.



But he created his own language loosely based on English!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Those tags made me laugh in the middle of Chem today.



vampiregenocide said:


> With all due respect, this Shono shit is boring me.



Then why are you laughing?

It is, though, getting tired very quickly.


----------



## josh pelican

vampiregenocide said:


> With all due respect, this Shono shit is boring me.



With all dude respect, it was never funny to me.


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Explorer

This made me laugh. I think this should be put in every closed newbie classified.






I seem to remember some "Gone with the Wind" picture, with someone flouncing out of a ballroom with a huge dress, with words to this effect: "As God is my witness, I swear I shall *never* visit this forum again!" I'd love to see the mods put that in those threads where someone gets a permaban by threatening to leave the forum.

The only picture I use regularly, here and on other forums:


----------



## TreWatson

brb dying.


----------



## Razzy

Explorer said:


>



That is amazing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

dragonblade629 said:


> Then why are you laughing?


 
Because I could say I want to stab the firstborn of every member of this forum, but as long as I put a laughing face it makes it seem less serious and therefore less abrasive and threatening. 


See.


----------



## JamesM

vampiregenocide said:


> With all due respect, this Shono shit is boring me.



I liked this just so I could Unlike it.


----------



## TimSE

dis thread


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## TimSE

^^


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## simulclass83




----------



## ROAR

hahahahah Not in Jesus Land.

Amazing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

White Cluster said:


>




She's too fat for the back and woman can't drive anyways


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Thought there was an element of truth in this one...


----------



## Groff

The Armada said:


>



Oh I have the video to prove it... Right Randy?

Also... HOST THE PICTURES ON PHOTOBUCKET/IMAGESHACK/ETC...!!! If you link it right from Memegenerator it changes into something else un-related and possibly offensive. THIS IS WHAT KILLED THE THREAD THE FIRST TIME.

Hell, you can even host the pictures here.

There are several people I see still doing this...
I don't want to see this thread go bye bye again from people not following the rules


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


>


 

Oh how true this is.


----------



## Prydogga

I miss the tags that said something along the lines of 'Prydogga wins at memes' 'Prydogga wins at life' and 'I wish I was a hot babe so Prydogga could have my virginity'

I'm about to own up in this thread.


----------



## Josh_Conlee

here you go


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Prydogga

DON'T LIKE OP'S IT'S A PAIN IN THE ARSE


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> DON'T LIKE OP'S IT'S A PAIN IN THE ARSE



I agree with this statement, So I liked the post.


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Djent




----------



## littlephil




----------



## Variant

More directed at the mg.org guys, but could apply to some here too...


----------



## scherzo1928

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...x-dy-bring-your-sunglasses-2.html#post2405361


----------



## Labrie




----------



## GATA4




----------



## GATA4




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Guitarman700

Genius!


----------



## Groff

Flat-head screws? Really? Who does that?


----------



## groph




----------



## MFB




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## HighGain510

Surprised no one posted this one:


----------



## JamesM




----------



## caparison_x




----------



## Deadnightshade

(for those who have seen the thread)


----------



## ivancic1al




----------



## Randy




----------



## HighGain510

Randy said:


>



 Randy delivers teh lulz!


----------



## JamesM

Lul'd in class.


----------



## SpottedBeaver




----------



## vampiregenocide

In a wierd, grungey way, that looks badass.


----------



## BucketheadRules




----------



## SpottedBeaver

vampiregenocide said:


> In a wierd, grungey way, that looks badass.


 
If you haven't seen it, it popped up on this thread: Why?! (ibanez universe ruined)

The guy is asking 1500 euro!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone




----------



## GATA4




----------



## MFB

Hate to do this to you GATA4 but you gave me the idea


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## MFB

ME AND RANDY ARE BFF'S AND YOU ARE JUST JEALOUS!


----------



## GATA4

MFB said:


> Hate to do this to you GATA4 but you gave me the idea



 you rock dude.

I love how we're making memes about making memes about making memes....it's just mind blowing!


----------



## MFB

I feel like I just derailed this thread, and now it's gonna be personal jokes about the person above us


----------



## Randy

MFB said:


> ME AND RANDY ARE BFF'S AND YOU ARE JUST JEALOUS!



We did hang out in person for a while and it was pretty swell.


----------



## MFB

Randy said:


> We did hang out in person for a while and it was pretty swell.



I have it in writing, no take backs! 



Spoiler



It was


----------



## NaYoN




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>












...For those of you who don't get it: Periphery countries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Scar Symmetry

josh pelican said:


>



But it's the only way I know how to get you to love me


----------



## Groff




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## josh pelican

Scar Symmetry said:


> But it's the only way I know how to get you to love me



Just tell me I'm beautiful. A girl just needs to hear it once in a while.


----------



## leandroab

josh pelican said:


> Just tell me I'm beautiful. A girl just needs to hear it once in a while.



Heh heh heh....


----------



## Scar Symmetry

josh pelican said:


> Just tell me I'm beautiful. A girl just needs to hear it once in a while.



You're gorge. Buffgorge.


----------



## Cabinet

There are two things that have improved my life drastically over these months.
First was My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
Second one is Shono.

Jesus Balls, that man is incredible.


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


>



Even I'm a little jelly, TBH.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


> Even I'm a little jelly, TBH.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## leandroab




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## NaYoN

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Korngod




----------



## HighGain510

For anyone who missed it, based on the constant derails of one individual in the "Is PRS worth it?" thread.


----------



## caparison_x




----------



## caparison_x

gunshow86de said:


> I see this kind of shit in the classifieds on a daily basis;


----------



## littlephil

If you don't get it;
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-sui-mez-using-ibbanez-falchion-7-string.html


----------



## signalgrey




----------



## Cabinet

littlephil said:


> If you don't get it;
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-sui-mez-using-ibbanez-falchion-7-string.html


Holy shit.

What a handsome guy


----------



## Randy




----------



## Guitarman700

I just remembered I need to mow my lawn...


----------



## maliciousteve

HighGain510 said:


> For anyone who missed it, based on the constant derails of one individual in the "Is PRS worth it?" thread.



It's still going on too


----------



## leandroab




----------



## GATA4

I looooove this thread


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## liamh

Can someone link me to shono's profile?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

liamh said:


> Can someone link me to shono's profile?



The Great One


----------



## leandroab

:shono:


----------



## SpottedBeaver

Here is :shono:


----------



## 13point9

someone actually needs to make that :shono: PLEASE!?!


----------



## Randy

Unfortunately the only person who can do that is Alex and I sent a few to him last month and he didn't get a chance to do them, so I'm guessing we wouldn't end up getting this one for quite a while.


----------



## SpottedBeaver

If you want me to clean it up, I can. That was a quickie. But then, who knows if it would ever make it. Someone needs to give the Mods the ability to do that (hint.. hint..)


----------



## gunshow86de

CrushingAnvil said:


> The Great One




I am truly jealous that you will forever be Shono's one and only friend.


----------



## Kairos

OMG! I just read all the Shono threads. That he has been banned gives me even less hope for this place then before. However, if he wasn't then would his name have gone down in infamy? I just need to express my undying love for his awesomeness somewhere, but all of his threads have been closed 

Best moment

The Reverend:


> I think you changed your strings today.
> Not sure this event warrants a thread, though.



Shono:


> YA BUT IT TOOK ME 3 HOURS



The Reverend:


>



Shono:


> i know lol thats what i thought too


----------



## highlordmugfug

^ 
Innocence + stupidity + energy =


----------



## Kairos

The fact that he was banned without a word from the mods further identifies him as the Saviour of this forum. He was already banned, came back, and was banned again (seemingly permanently). So now we just have to wait (probably a long time) for his triumphant return and assumption as:

*SHONO: LORD OF SEVENSTRING.ORG*


----------



## Randy

No 'Great White Goat of the North', no Shono. 

That's the way it goes.


----------



## gunshow86de

Honestly, I think if Shono was still around we would have already grown tired of him.

I think it's better that we are left with only a handful of his sage wisdom and cryptic inquiries. Shono's ban allows his legend to grow.


----------



## SpottedBeaver

I agree with you gunshow. But I think that was all part of HIS plan.


----------



## ROAR

Shono is my Lord and Savior.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Westshono Baptist Church.


----------



## gunshow86de

vampiregenocide said:


> Westshono Baptist Church.



GOD HATES LOCKING TREMS!!!??!


----------



## vampiregenocide

REDJENT YOUR SINS.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Randy said:


> No 'Great White Goat of the North', no Shono.
> 
> That's the way it goes.


Hmm....


----------



## gunshow86de

"And the Lord said, let he who has never sold thy brother's paintball gun to buy thine own self a guitar cast the first stone."


----------



## JamesM

Amen.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Guitarman700

You mean the feedback you left him?


----------



## CooleyJr

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## Randy

1000 posts!


----------



## gunshow86de

Good work everyone.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The most unexpected post shono ever made.







Somebody meme this stat!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Why Shono banned? Bring him back?


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## leandroab

We need to update the smileys here..

I want a :shono: and :golf: one... NOW!


----------



## djpharoah

ATTN: A few of you guys - this isn't the freaking 100k thread - please keep this thread on track!!


----------



## mikernaut




----------



## 13point9




----------



## 13point9




----------



## leandroab

13point9 said:


>



Should be "basswood"


----------



## 13point9




----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## TheDolff

Alright, so this chick at my school kinda sucks.
So we made a picture that looks like Jens Kidman.

Do what you will with it.

Please excuse that "Meshuggah" is misspelled - an Asian did it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

TheDolff said:


> *an Asian did it.*


----------



## littlephil

^Not SS related, but that pic really needs to be captioned "Vertical toilet!"


----------



## Randy

Also, I reset the tags. Have at it.


----------



## 13point9

haha I wanted to try and do one in regards to saying that you always have to pick to lower left corner but my feeble mind can't work it out


----------



## Randy

/wordy


----------



## 13point9




----------



## SpottedBeaver

Every time someone posts something about flamed maple, this is what I think of.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Ahem, that's roasted maple, thank you very much. 

Suhr Guitars Information on Wood - Expanding the Experience of Tone!


----------



## Randy




----------



## gunshow86de

^


----------



## Randy




----------



## vampiregenocide

Golf?


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## TXDeathMetal

Guitarman700 said:


>


----------



## 13point9

I found these ones and thought they were relevant to here


----------



## Sofos




----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Thep




----------



## JamesM

I know you aren't talking shit on Ola.


----------



## Randy

Ola makes fantastic tracks, his videos are super useful and his tones are delicious BUT they all do kinda sound the same-ish. That's not an insult, because it's a good sound, but he dials them in very similar.


----------



## ZackP3750




----------



## Randy




----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## BrainArt

Randy said:


> Pic.


----------



## ZackP3750




----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


>





I don't get it.


----------



## leandroab




----------



## TXDeathMetal

gunshow86de said:


> I don't get it.



From the thread about the guy who had a bad experience with Rondo/Agile.


----------



## gunshow86de

TXDeathMetal said:


> From the thread about the guy who had a bad experience with Rondo/Agile.



Oh, I thought you were making fun of me.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

gunshow86de said:


> Oh, I thought you were making fun of me.



Nah, I thought it was pretty obvious what I was making fun of.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



The video I just rendered will answer that question..... >.>


----------



## groph




----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## Curt

This is probably stupid, but thanks to Variant, I had to do it...


----------



## conortheshreder

my paint skills are coming along i think, This one is for the shank man


----------



## Daiephir

It's flawed! You didn't write with poor english!


----------



## Lukifer

Ok so this is hilarious!!!! But whats a meme??


----------



## JamesM

wat


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Lukifer

Touche'


----------



## Goatfork

Win


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## josh pelican

A meme is a spin on something that makes people who generally unaccepted accepted.

Accept it.






EDIT: No, I'm not 100% serious. Just the latter part is true.

But this is for Mike at Pantera Bread:


----------



## Lukifer

Well here is my first go at this. I dedicate it to the lost, but not forgotten hero known as Shono!


----------



## Guamskyy

Firsties!


----------



## leandroab

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## leandroab

josh pelican said:


>



OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukifer

leandroab said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## BrainArt

Half of the posts on this page are NOT SS.org related. That's what got the thread closed the first time.


----------



## MetalGravy




----------



## josh pelican

BrainArt said:


> Half of the posts on this page are NOT SS.org related. That's what got the thread closed the first time.



Mine was. If it wasn't for Bear, Leandro wouldn't exist.


----------



## Cabinet

josh pelican said:


> Mine was. If it wasn't for Bear, Leandro wouldn't exist.



Well in that case...


----------



## ry_z




----------



## anthonyferguson

Some of you may remember this....


----------



## leandroab

BrainArt said:


> Half of the posts on this page are NOT SS.org related. That's what got the thread closed the first time.



Dude, they are actually totally related to what's going on here recently..

U no readin?


----------



## liamh

Lukifer said:


> Well here is my first go at this. I dedicate it to the lost, but not forgotten hero known as Shono!


 What film is this from?


----------



## JamesM

From Paris With Love.


----------



## sixstringtrollolol

guambomb832 said:


> Firsties!


 
OK Matt Moreno


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## Jontain

just read from start to finish, oh ss.org how you do make me giggle.


----------



## Lukifer

Thanks Armada. I didn't know and saw another guy post it and thought it was funny.


----------



## josh pelican

This one is for every single person on SSO... but mainly just me:





EDIT: And Mike.


----------



## leandroab

josh pelican said:


> This one is for every single person on SSO... but mainly just me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And Mike.



The faces on those last 2 panels... they fucking rule


----------



## MikeH

josh pelican said:


> This one is for every single person on SSO... but mainly just me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And Mike.



Direct pictures of our lives.


----------



## josh pelican

This relates to SSO because of the relationship thread:


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## leandroab




----------



## mikernaut

did a stoopid lil animated gif.


----------



## Tree

^That is frightening


----------



## Lukifer

Not the meltig guy either, the pic of Bulb with the blank stare, now thats scary!!!


----------



## tacotiklah

leandroab said:


>










Back on topic


----------



## josh pelican

For PyramidSmasher and other foreveralone.jpeg people that post in there:


----------



## redskyharbor

Memes, so many memes...


----------



## Hallic

redskyharbor said:


> Memes, so many memes...



this


----------



## Randy

>





Love it.


----------



## Bradd

Something I usually have to tell most metal guitarists 'round 'ere.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale




----------



## josh pelican

One does not simply scoop into Mordor.


----------



## DVRP

this thread > life


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## Curt

redskyharbor said:


> Memes, so many memes...



wasn't this from the Devries thing? 



josh pelican said:


> One does not simply scoop into Mordor.


----------



## highlordmugfug

redskyharbor said:


>


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

josh pelican said:


> One does not simply scoop into Mordor.



I love you in any possible non-gay way.

E: BTW, I sigged you.


----------



## shadscbr

Gotta make fun yourself sometimes 







Shad


----------



## shadscbr

Posted with love for said guitar 






Shad


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone




----------



## leandroab

Can someone explain me the "can't explain" meme?

Don't tell me you can't explain it


----------



## JamesM

That's Bill O'Reilly. That's his thing.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

leandroab said:


> Can someone explain me the "can't explain" meme?
> 
> Don't tell me you can't explain it





EDIT-I forgot your in Brazil. Makes since that you haven't heard of Bill O'Riley's antics. Do you get the Daily Show and Colbert Report in Brazil?


----------



## nostealbucket

Silly Bill O'Reilly!

Sky monster no exist!


----------



## Lukifer

Ok I know I posted this in another thread but it deserves to be in the meme section!!!


----------



## caparison_x

dragonblade629 said:


> EDIT-I forgot your in Brazil. Makes since that you haven't heard of Bill O'Riley's antics. Do you get the Daily Show and Colbert Report in Brazil?




Challenge: "tides go in, tides go out. You can't explain that."

Challenge Accepted : Tidal force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## josh pelican

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I love you in any possible non-gay way.
> 
> E: BTW, I sigged you.



Finally, my time has come.


----------



## Daiephir

I have just developed a hatred for Bill O'Reilly, HOW CAN YOU NOT KNOW HOW THE TIDES WORK????

Also, did I miss the reason why there's a behemoth song in the tags


----------



## White Cluster

I'm totally incompotent when it comes to 'shooping. 

Someone make "The ShawShankle Redemption"


----------



## Variant

Bradd said:


> Something I usually have to tell most metal guitarists 'round 'ere.



 I scoop the shit out of my mids, works for Thordendal.


----------



## Daiephir

White Cluster said:


> I'm totally incompotent when it comes to 'shooping.
> 
> Someone make "The ShawShankle Redemption"



Meme Generator


----------



## Bradd

Variant said:


> I scoop the shit out of my mids, works for Thordendal.



not to get too off topic here, but, im sure it might work for you, however I set up metal gigs in my town here, and the guitarists always whinge that they can't hear themselves.

you know what i tell them?


----------



## BrainArt

Variant said:


> I scoop the shit out of my mids, works for Thordendal.



It works for Devin Townsend, as well, Ryan. I'm shocked that you would forget to mention him.


----------



## Cabinet

I was browsing through Shono threads and I realized he has a tendency to put emotes all over his posts.
I was wondering what his blog would look like if he had family troubles.
"Hey guys my dad got drunk last night and pushed my mom down the stairs "


----------



## Meatbucket




----------



## Thep




----------



## Kodee_Kaos




----------



## DVRP

The fridge magnets one


----------



## Scar Symmetry

dragonblade629 said:


>


----------



## nostealbucket

Variant said:


> I scoop the shit out of my mids, works for Thordendal.



You didn't create the universe did you hmm? Thordendal did. With a single DJENT.


----------



## leandroab

dragonblade629 said:


> Do you get the Daily Show and Colbert Report in Brazil?



No I don't, but I do know these two and I've watched plenty... They fucking rule


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The Tele ones-


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## redskyharbor

ghstofperdition said:


>



This is relevent to my interests.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Story of my life!


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Lukifer

The Armada said:


>



NOOOO I will not, I refuse!


----------



## JamesM

You aren't the authority on it. 

I am, as is his slayer (Randy).


----------



## Variant

BrainArt said:


> It works for Devin Townsend, as well, Ryan. I'm shocked that you would forget to mention him.



 I phail at life.  Yeah, Devy scoops the shit out of his too... good mention. A lot of it has to do with the amp and how you mange the other EQ bands too, both at the head and at the parametric. I've got no knob turned up beyond 6, save for bass, which is a little higher, but only because most amps (and amp sims for that matter) have a wider Q worth of frequencies that get shelved there (partially due to harmonic orders getting closer and closer together as you go down the spectrum)... but _*even then*_, the lows always get aggressively high passed and notched a couple of places for annoying resonance. I doubt most FOH guys are applying that kind of surgical detail, though. In fact, if there's anything that needs to be told to metal guitarists to do is to turn down their damn bass knob. You've got a bass player for a reason after all.  It's particularly bad in small venues. The high-lows of your 150w half-stack *do not* sound better than the first order harmonic content of your bass player. 

Anywho, sorry for the derail... back to the thread.


----------



## metalheadblues

The Armada said:


>



Man Tosin style is just wicked..


----------



## ROAR

Armada has betrayed us.

EDIT:
Thanks for the rabbit.


----------



## Lukifer

Thanks Armada. If I wasn't on my phone I'd throw a snappy meme back so your lucky today. Haha.


----------



## Randy

I'm in yer forumz, killin yer idolz.


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> I'm in yer forumz, killin yer idolz.



Shawn0 is liek jesus. He'll never die.


----------



## signalgrey

Randy said:


> I'm in yer forumz, killin yer idolz.



fucking epic


----------



## SpottedBeaver

Randy said:


> I'm in yer forumz, killin yer idolz.


 
It was funny for a while. It was better keeping him out and making fun of him. I saw his posts on Friday night and it just became too much.

So... Yeah... Good riddance. I'm surprise he didn't get the IP ban before.

Now back to the regularly programmed meme thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide

He will always be in my heart.


----------



## SpottedBeaver

OK, OK.... I admit that is funny.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

vampiregenocide said:


> He will always be in my heart.



new avatar


----------



## Lukifer

Ive fought for my country and dint exactly believe in the cause, so your damn right Ill right for this!! A world without Shono is a world I dont want to live in


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## JamesM

I remember you talking about how funny Shono wasn't, Ross.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah but now he's not funny to everyone else, which makes him funny to me.


----------



## Deadnightshade

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah but now he's not funny to everyone else, which makes him funny to me,which makes me hipster



fix'd


----------



## vampiregenocide

I knew Shono before he signed up here.


----------



## Guitarman700

vampiregenocide said:


> I knew Shono before he signed up here.



I knew shono before he was born.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm Shono's father.


----------



## JamesM

I'm Shono.


----------



## Guitarman700

I'm Shono's son.


----------



## Cabinet

I'm Shono's bitch.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Guitarman700

Cabinet said:


> I'm Shono's bitch.



We're all Shono's bitches.


----------



## Mordacain

Son of Shono coming soon...


----------



## Guitarman700

Guitarman700 said:


> I'm Shono's son.


----------



## JamesM

Guitarman700 said:


> I'm Shono's son.



Hello son.



Cabinet said:


> I'm Shono's bitch.



Hello bitch.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## JamesM

Not really. Shono is a much of a meme as anything SS.org has ever seen.

This said, he (I) am dead. Move on! Nothing to see here.


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## SpottedBeaver




----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Armada said:


> Not really. Shono is a much of a meme as anything SS.org has ever seen.
> 
> This said, he (I) am dead. Move on! Nothing to see here.



I don't want no fancy pants talk, I come in here to look at funny pictures and funny pictures only.


----------



## Cabinet

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't want no fancy pants talk, I come in here to look at funny pictures and funny pictures only.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Cabinet just made an off topic meme in the off topic section about a guy in a suit holding a smaller guy inside a smaller suit,as a response to the user with a username the name of his band he's in


----------



## Cabinet

Deadnightshade said:


> Cabinet just made an off topic meme in the off topic section about a guy in a suit holding a smaller guy inside a smaller suit,as a response to the user with a username the name of his band he's in



Am I reading this correctly or does that mean Scar Symmetry is in Scary Symmetry?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Cabinet said:


> Am I reading this correctly or does that mean Scar Symmetry is in Scary Symmetry?



we just proved that 1=1 ,with the corresponding number of posts starting with 11 , in a guitar forum ,without talking about guitars


----------



## Cabinet

Deadnightshade said:


> we just proved that 1=1 ,with the corresponding number of posts starting with 11 , in a guitar forum ,without talking about guitars


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## caskettheclown

There are 999 likes in this thread.

QUICK SOMEONE BE THE THOUSANDTH LIKE!


----------



## leandroab

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nostealbucket

caskettheclown said:


> There are 999 likes in this thread.
> 
> QUICK SOMEONE BE THE THOUSANDTH LIKE!




Don't turn this into youtube


----------



## JamesM

[email protected]


----------



## Alwballe

Haz only seen ONE zuckerbergnotepass meme in entire thread
and as we say here in sweden:
DET DÄR ÄR FAAAAN INTE OKAJ!


----------



## leandroab

^

Fucking brilliant!


----------



## scherzo1928

The meme generator is down!!!!!!!
ALL IS LOST



PS cheers.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Not really a meme, but :golf: you for thinking about pointing that out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## redskyharbor

I think I just pissed a little...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Thank Randy, I just put his words onto a picture


----------



## redskyharbor

Thank you both, for now I have to clean this piss off the carpet..  The solution to every situation imaginable was literally under our feet. Mind = blown?


----------



## gunshow86de

Not to be a Debbie-downer/nit-picker, but shouldn't it be "I don't always kill my girlfriend/potential prom date/ girl I'm stalking?"


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gunshow86de said:


> Not to be a Debbie-downer/nit-picker, but shouldn't it be "I don't always kill my girlfriend/potential prom date/ girl I'm stalking?"



Nope. Leandro knows.


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nope. Leandro knows.



Wa-?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Found this on Google whilst looking for another meme. I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

leandroab said:


> Wa-?


----------



## gunshow86de

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nope. Leandro knows.



So rocks now solve problems besides women? Shit, life is so simple now.


----------



## leandroab

^


----------



## BrainArt

Scar Symmetry said:


>



I feel so cool, knowing that I was there when Randy said that.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Scar Symmetry said:


>



I use a *Djent-rock*


----------



## 13point9

^ for people who think stubbys just aren't hard enough for that precise attack...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

13point9 said:


> ^ for people who think stubbys just aren't hard enough for that precise attack...





I think he was referring to the Guitar World article, though.


----------



## leandroab

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## niffnoff

Thread was YES!


----------



## Winspear




----------



## Variant

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I use a *Djent-rock*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ for people who think stubbys just aren't hard enough for that precise attack...



 Holy shit... djent-rock!!!  

I love the fuck out of the Big Stubby's, though my GF did find a place that had plectrums whittled out of stone. Maybe I should get myself a djent-rock.


----------



## niffnoff

might have to click it to get it larger xD


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

dragonblade629 said:


> I think he was referring to the Guitar World article, though.



Yep. For all who don't know, Periphery was stated under a new "djent-rock" genre in the newest Guitar World magazine.


----------



## leandroab

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## niffnoff

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Josh_Conlee




----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

TXDeathMetal said:


>



You work fast.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

dragonblade629 said:


> You work fast.



Rumor has it that Dean Guitars already got the ball rolling


----------



## Chickenhawk

I actually checked this thread to see if anybody made an OBL meme


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Chickenhawk said:


> I actually checked this thread to see if anybody made an OBL meme



You're welcome


----------



## Blind Theory

Not directly related to the forum but whatever.


----------



## Blind Theory

I saw this on the Facebook page, "And that's how the US outdoes a royal wedding!" and thought you guys might get a chuckle out of this.


----------



## niffnoff

Insackclothandashes said:


> I saw this on the Facebook page, "And that's how the US outdoes a royal wedding!" and thought you guys might get a chuckle out of this.
> View attachment 20078



Can't get much closer


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

BTW, I know I failed at the font... Paint somehow doesn't like me or smthng...


----------



## niffnoff

Kurkkuviipale said:


> BTW, I know I failed at the font... Paint somehow doesn't like me or smthng...



Try meme generator bud


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

niffnoff said:


> Try meme generator bud



I thought it was down a few days ago(?)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Okay here's a better version I did with the memegenerator:


----------



## SpottedBeaver

Kurkkuviipale said:


> BTW, I know I failed at the font... Paint somehow doesn't like me or smthng...


 

It just needs flames...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It erupts flames when triggered.

Idea for that picture is from TXDeathMetal, so credit for that to him!


----------



## Varcolac




----------



## niffnoff

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I thought it was down a few days ago(?)



Nope my last few image posts were made from meme gen


----------



## TXDeathMetal

niffnoff said:


> Nope my last few image posts were made from meme gen



Diylol.com is also another good one to use when memegenerator.net is down.


----------



## Daiephir

TXDeathMetal said:


> Diylol.com is also another good one to use when memegenerator.net is down.



I see what you did there


----------



## liamh

just watched a film called 'scouting book for boys'. dude literally killed a girl with a rock. it was fucking awesome


----------



## niffnoff

TXDeathMetal said:


> Diylol.com is also another good one to use when memegenerator.net is down.



What you did... I saw... 
o.o


----------



## leandroab

Daiephir said:


> I see what you did there





niffnoff said:


> What you did... I saw...
> o.o



I didn't 

But i'm retarded, so...


----------



## Daiephir

leandroab said:


> I didn't
> 
> But i'm retarded, so...



Do It Yourself lol.com ---> diylol.com  Leandro, herbal celebration abuse might be the problem here


----------



## niffnoff

Daiephir said:


> Do It Yourself lol.com ---> diylol.com  Leandro, herbal celebration abuse might be the problem here


----------



## -42-

While it's still relevant.


----------



## leandroab

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## niffnoff

Just letting people know... 
A guy has returned... to SS. To many a saviour...
To some a pestilence...
And to some... a meme... have a guess xD


----------



## rtagaras




----------



## MetalGravy

I just want to say that "Wolverhampton" is quite possibly the best city name ever.


----------



## Lukifer

Is it really true????


----------



## Waelstrum

I blinked and therefore missed it.


----------



## Lukifer

Aww but he was so young and full of life!!!


----------



## jrg828




----------



## liamh

MetalGravy said:


> I just want to say that "Wolverhampton" is quite possibly the best city name ever.


 Shit football team though


----------



## HighGain510

Courtesy of White Cluster:


----------



## ShadyDavey

jrg828 said:


>



Popped up over on Rusty's forum just recently - I'm sure they'll be slow to ban him there if you want to worship at the Altar of the Moronic


----------



## 13point9




----------



## Randy

FYI, Shoonoo was a duplicate account of another member on here. Real one's dead and buried.


----------



## 13point9

FALSE MESSIAH!!!


----------



## xmetalhead69

made this up this morning 




[/URL][/IMG]
edit: fixed


----------



## ralphy1976

can't see it dude!! :-(


----------



## niffnoff

MetalGravy said:


> I just want to say that "Wolverhampton" is quite possibly the best city name ever.



... Without an image this won't do. BUT YOU MAD o.o


----------



## MFB

Randy said:


> FYI, Shoonoo was a duplicate account of another member on here. Real one's dead and buried.



No way?! Shoonoo was a duplicate? GET OUT.

/


----------



## Randy

Allow me to clarify. All other Shono clones were the same guy because nobody sent in an IP ban for him. This last guy (Shoonoo) was another dude who frequents here on a dupe account. I'm not divulging who that is because I wasn't the one who pulled the trigger and it wasn't posted in the PBL.


----------



## MFB

Oh, well that's just sad then


----------



## xmetalhead69

fixed it.


----------



## leandroab

xmetalhead69 said:


> fixed it.



FUCKING WIN!


----------



## Randy

Amazing.


----------



## -42-

Randy said:


> Allow me to clarify. All other Shono clones were the same guy because nobody sent in an IP ban for him. This last guy (Shoonoo) was another dude who frequents here on a dupe account. I'm not divulging who that is because I wasn't the one who pulled the trigger and it wasn't posted in the PBL.



Is there a criterion for the PBL aside from simply getting banned?


----------



## Randy

We usually don't post spam accounts in there, but that's it. If there's a bazillion dupes, we don't always post those either.


----------



## Duckykong

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duckykong

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SD83

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RichIKE




----------



## scherzo1928

you clearly meant An Elegy of Icaros


----------



## Duckykong

SD83 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



No, he really thinks his neck is a special 20" radius...like Agile made a mistake! . He will stand by this to! ^^That's CooleyJr from here.


----------



## TreWatson




----------



## TXDeathMetal

TreWatson said:


>



This also works for doom/stoner/sludge... the dirtier and wetter the sock the better.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'd love to hear some djent over a pi/4 time sig.


----------



## Hallic

pi/4 would be the most djentable time sig evarr invented XD

Serriously, i love this topic. I always check when im on ss org

ps.waiting for a fractal teasing us with countdown meme


----------



## Winspear

I just spent 20 minutes trying to translate pi/4 into something usable. I don't know why. But I failed anyway


----------



## Variant

EtherealEntity said:


> I just spent 20 minutes trying to translate pi/4 into something usable. I don't know why. But I failed anyway





> pi/4 would be the most djentable time sig evarr invented XD
> 
> Serriously, i love this topic. I always check when im on ss org
> 
> ps.waiting for a fractal teasing us with countdown meme








Simpsons... er... _*After The Burial*_ did it!  Read the description to see that they did to work it out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Variant said:


> Simpsons... er... _*After The Burial*_ did it!  Read the description to see that they did to work it out.




Beat me to it.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That's not a time signature though. It's just the pattern they used for the rhythm... just the pattern...


----------



## Hallic

Kurkkuviipale said:


> That's not a time signature though. It's just the pattern they used for the rhythm... just the pattern...


tomato tomatoe


----------



## Winspear

50/64 is the closest you can get as a time signature, I think


----------



## Varcolac

EtherealEntity said:


> 50/64 is the closest you can get as a time signature, I think



201/64, as a fraction is 3.14 and a bit, so 201/64 is 3.14 whole notes and change. Closest you're going to get, really, unless my maths is completely off.


----------



## Murmel

Does it really matter? It would be a bitch to play regardless


----------



## Lukifer

You could djent with a telecaster in pi!! 


It wouldn't hurt if it had BKPs though......


----------



## UnderTheSign

So wait, what's the 20" radius thing about, did I miss something again? 
This thread has been open for ages... I'm proud of y'all!


----------



## Winspear

Murmel said:


> Does it really matter? It would sound like shit regardless



Fixed


----------



## gunshow86de

HammettHateCrew said:


>



Pffft, nobody djents with Vaders.


----------



## Murmel

EtherealEntity said:


> Fixed



One cannot be certain before one has tried


----------



## The Somberlain

EtherealEntity said:


> I just spent 20 minutes trying to translate pi/4 into something usable. I don't know why. But I failed anyway



Even better would be i/4

Unreal numbers are metal!!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'll so be doing a song in pi/4 (or the closest possible that's not madness)

Brainstoming ahead:

pi/4 = 0,7853981...

pi/4 = x/64

0,785... * 64 = x

x = 50,265

so in 64's that'd be 50,265.../64. You can't divide the numerator whitout dividing the denomirator. Or you can't multiply the numerator... etc.

Let's round it to 50 and we'll have 50/64 -> 25/32.

Now would it be djent'n to get the tempo to E = 2.71828183 times 64 rounded per two. (Same formula as the pi case)

e*64 = 173,9 = 174 ... 174/2 = 87.

25/32 in 87bmp equals irrational amounts of djent. And the song to last [1.618033988 (which is the golden ratio) * 64]= 103,55 = 104... 104 / 2 seconds = 52 seconds.

\o/. Another cool way would be taking a popular approximation of pi 22/7. Then have bars of 22 sevens (not 7/2^a) in the wanted tempo. Djent, djent!

That. Would. Be. Cool! I'll return with this. 

E: I fail, the denominator should be 22/7 and nominator should be 2^a. So let's say we're playing in fours. (to make it easier) 22/7 / 4 22/7 * 1/4 = 22/28, which is 11/14

Which is hard... oh well, I'll see what I can get from it..

So the easiest way to get around this would be playing it in 11/7 (let's say we doubled the tempo).

Taking math core to level 2.


----------



## Daiephir

I want someone to make a song in 25/32, at 87 bpm with a playing time of 52 seconds


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I'm working on it...

Although I'm doing it in 11/14. (Closer)


----------



## Daiephir

Good, you better post this in every sub-forum on the board :lol;


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

That'd be irrational!


----------



## niffnoff

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'll so be doing a song in pi/4 (or the closest possible that's not madness)
> 
> Brainstoming ahead:
> 
> pi/4 = 0,7853981...
> 
> pi/4 = x/64
> 
> 0,785... * 64 = x
> 
> x = 50,265
> 
> so in 64's that'd be 50,265.../64. You can't divide the numerator whitout dividing the denomirator. Or you can't multiply the numerator... etc.
> 
> Let's round it to 50 and we'll have 50/64 -> 25/32.
> 
> Now would it be djent'n to get the tempo to E = 2.71828183 times 64 rounded per two. (Same formula as the pi case)
> 
> e*64 = 173,9 = 174 ... 174/2 = 87.
> 
> 25/32 in 87bmp equals irrational amounts of djent. And the song to last [1.618033988 (which is the golden ratio) * 64]= 103,55 = 104... 104 / 2 seconds = 52 seconds.
> 
> \o/. Another cool way would be taking a popular approximation of pi 22/7. Then have bars of 22 sevens (not 7/2^a) in the wanted tempo. Djent, djent!
> 
> That. Would. Be. Cool! I'll return with this.
> 
> E: I fail, the denominator should be 22/7 and nominator should be 2^a. So let's say we're playing in fours. (to make it easier) 22/7 / 4 22/7 * 1/4 = 22/28, which is 11/14
> 
> Which is hard... oh well, I'll see what I can get from it..
> 
> So the easiest way to get around this would be playing it in 11/7 (let's say we doubled the tempo).
> 
> Taking math core to level 2.



Cool Story Bro o.o


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

niffnoff said:


> Cool Story Bro o.o



...True Story


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11989434/Irrational.mp3

It turned out way worse than I even expected. But here it is,

a riff in 11/14 an approximation of pi/4. The guitar rhythm and the bass drum rhythm goes in it and the cymbals are hitting 8/8 in 87bmp.

I might be continuing this sometime soon, but now it's time for sleep.


----------



## White Cluster

^^^Memes or GTFO


----------



## niffnoff

-


----------



## shadscbr

I post this with massive respect for Fractal and the countdown, from a timing standpoint, someone had to do it 







Shad


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi




----------



## Varcolac




----------



## gunshow86de

^

Yeah, the "G2" with the Dual DSP doesn't have the warmth of the original, you can't model that. Fractal sold out. 

Modeling a modeler = scannersheadexplode.jpg


----------



## Meatbucket




----------



## steve1




----------



## Guitarman700

Meatbucket said:


>



Memories of childhood...flooding back...


----------



## Hallic

FrancescoFiligoi said:


>



i was really hoping someone would make one of these


----------



## ghostred7




----------



## Anton

What the hell...Probably didn't hear about Meshuggah yet...


----------



## avenger

ss.org threads in 5 words:

Djent?, Tuning?, Strings?, ERG?, AxeFX?


----------



## Randy

Since it didn't get posted yet:


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## Randy

Adam of Angels kitty?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Randy said:


> Adam of Angels kitty?



I didn't know he did that too..My inspiration was the master of tl;dr that said he'd do that


----------



## leandroab

I'll buy your Axe-Fx Ultra for $1500


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Daiephir

Why use business cat for the axe-fx profit meme, succes kid would be way better (know your meme people  )


----------



## Malkav

I don't know if this one has been done before but...


----------



## Deadnightshade

Daiephir said:


> Why use business cat for the axe-fx profit meme, succes kid would be way better (know your meme people  )



Tis for the money,not the glory,that's why cold logistics suit it better ,i think


----------



## BrainArt




----------



## 5656130




----------



## BucketheadRules

In reference to the best slogan ever put on a licensed Floyd:






And of course:


----------



## 5656130




----------



## niffnoff

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hallic

5656130 said:


>



Baritoneeeeeeee scaleeeeeee



niffnoff said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



dont really get its


----------



## Bigfan

Hallic said:


> Baritoneeeeeeee scaleeeeeee



Well yeah, but a 40" scale neck wouldn't be very comfortable, now would it?


----------



## Murmel

Bigfan said:


> Well yeah, but a 40" scale neck wouldn't be very comfortable, now would it?



I have a fanned fret 77 string ukulele tuned B0-B6 with triple octave strings with a 40"-10" scale. It's not that bad.


----------



## Bigfan

Murmel said:


> I have a fanned fret 77 string ukulele tuned B0-B6 with triple octave strings with a 40"-10" scale. It's not that bad.



:tea:


----------



## 13point9

you can either :golf: then :tea: or :tea: then :golf:


----------



## 5656130

Ahhh excuse me let me rephrase it then.






And another


----------



## Aceshighhhh

5656130 said:


> Ahhh excuse me let me rephrase it then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another



Dinkleberg forced meme is forced


----------



## -42-

5656130 said:


>



I've done it, and I'm not proud of it in the least.


----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## BucketheadRules

For those who remember our old friend, the Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory:


----------



## 5656130

TXDeathMetal said:


>



Oh Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## BucketheadRules




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## redskyharbor

C'mon guys, had to...


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## Vinchester

TXDeathMetal said:


>



I think by this time he's contacted by Warwick now


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

And this one I made quite some time ago without the meme generator


----------



## Dead Undead

ROAR said:


> Most people I see on the internet.



Ever heard of GaiaOnline?


----------



## nostealbucket

DEAN CONCEPT SIG?


----------



## Randy

My god. The depths that Dean would sink to, capitalizing on the deceased.


----------



## Guitarman700

Randy said:


> My god. The depths that Dean would sink to, capitalizing on the deceased.



The man's been dead for 35 million years, it's not like he can protest.


----------



## Chickenhawk

TXDeathMetal said:


>



Read that, in this voice:



And don't die laughing....unless you want a Dean Sig.


----------



## nostealbucket

ON BEHALF OF THE WUUUUURHLD WRESSLIHN' FEDERASHUHNNNNNNN.

Amazing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Guitarman700 said:


> The man's been dead for 35 million years, it's not like he can protest.



*65 million


----------



## Guitarman700

vampiregenocide said:


> *65 million



Time, how the fuck does it work?


----------



## Lukifer

It like ticks on man, ya know?
That was my best big lebowski impersonation.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Scar Symmetry said:


>



I lol'd


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

In case you folks feel the need to make (even more) fun of me:


----------



## MFB

All Your Bass, living embodiment of "fro0t"


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

And yet I'm completely straight!! 
Just my weird sense of humor.


----------



## WickedSymphony

All_¥our_Bass;2503868 said:


>



Seriously, who on the forum does this not apply to?


----------



## HighGain510




----------



## nothingleft09

Lmao


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Variant

WickedSymphony said:


> Seriously, who on the forum does this not apply to?



allyourbass... he has a br00talized Hello Kitty Strat.  There's a few of them on here, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Variant said:


> allyourbass... he has a br00talized Hello Kitty Strat.  There's a few of them on here, I'm pretty sure.



If I could find one that didn't cost like $300 I'd be all over it just for the fact that it would be completely ridiculous to own one.

But what I meant was it seems that everyone on this forum loves purple sparkles (self included ).


----------



## BrainArt

WickedSymphony said:


> If I could find one that didn't cost like $300 I'd be all over it just for the fact that it would be completely ridiculous to own one.
> 
> But what I meant was it seems that everyone on this forum loves *purple sparkles* (self included ).



The bolded made me remember this:



1:57.


----------



## MFB

Am I the only one who doesn't get the Dr. Hammond one?


----------



## poopyalligator

MFB said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get the Dr. Hammond one?



He says it about three times in the movie. Like in the helicopter and showing the JP ford explorers.


----------



## ivancic1al

WickedSymphony said:


> Seriously, who on the forum does this not apply to?




Well not me, as I sit here playing my purple sparkle-y guitar


----------



## nothingleft09

ivancic1al said:


> Well not me, as I sit here playing my purple sparkle-y guitar


 
Mine is blue sparkly... (well metallic) but it still sparkles!!! lmao


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Lukifer

Haha that is good stuff leandroab!!!!


----------



## Goatfork

^Not on topic bro.


----------



## Lukifer

Should I put I like his meme, in a meme then???


----------



## Goatfork

Yep


----------



## Captain Axx




----------



## HighGain510




----------



## BucketheadRules

TheGhunther said:


> ^Not on topic bro.


----------



## scherzo1928

Captain Axx said:


>


 
Pretty sure I'm not a lefty


----------



## BucketheadRules

Sorry for double post, but owing to our experiences with Douchebag Bastard David Shankle and his comment-approval Nazism, why not?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

scherzo1928 said:


>


Quite possibly my favorite one!  (esp. since it's so true)

Though it's quite hard to go wrong with "Back to The Future."


----------



## Captain Axx

scherzo1928 said:


> Pretty sure I'm not a lefty



Touché.


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HighGain510 said:


>


 

Ok this one gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut




----------



## Captain Axx




----------



## niffnoff

Captain Axx said:


>



Holy shit....


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This thread has gone way downhill.


----------



## Captain Axx

niffnoff said:


> Holy shit....



did i offend? because if i did, i'll edit it.

sorry guys.



EDIT: just edited it. sorry guys.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Captain Axx said:


> did i offend? because if i did, i'll edit it.
> 
> sorry guys.





vampiregenocide said:


> 3.) Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.




Just read the rules in the first post of this thread in order to keep it open. Random pictures and images getting replaced due to posting the original link off memegenerator or whatever (rather than hosting elsewhere on your own, ie. photobucket, etc.) were some of the reasons this thread got shut down before.


----------



## SpottedBeaver

HighGain510 said:


>


 
Holy Crap, Matt! That might just be me.


----------



## White Cluster

Scar Symmetry said:


> This thread has gone way downhill.



I agree. Imagine how awesome it would've been if people had properly linked their pics.Oh well...


----------



## HighGain510

White Cluster said:


> I agree. Imagine how awesome it would've been if people had properly linked their pics.Oh well...



This one hits close to home...


----------



## Groff

misingonestring said:


>



Billy Gibbons plays Crate Amps. Your argument is invalid. 

YouTube - &#x202a;Billy Gibbons Guitar Lesson Video&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


>



ZOMG MY CAPS LOCK!!! TURN IT OFF!!!! (Ibanez 2228 inside)


----------



## Fiction

SpottedBeaver said:


> Holy Crap, Matt! That might just be me.



Atleast its not like me "Needs axe-fx, has $100"


----------



## scherzo1928

Scar Symmetry said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...5-nergd-56k-baby-get-lowwwww.html#post2514548


 
Priceless.


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


> ZOMG MY CAPS LOCK!!! TURN IT OFF!!!! (Ibanez 2228 inside)



Win. Fucking win.


----------



## gunshow86de

Scar Symmetry said:


> ZOMG MY CAPS LOCK!!! TURN IT OFF!!!! (Ibanez 2228 inside)



Quoting because this demands more public shaming.


----------



## JamesM

So funny. Ross, they have a point.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Armada said:


> So funny. Ross, they have a point.



By they do you mean me?


----------



## WickedSymphony

Wow. Not that it needs repeating, but Dave definitely called you out on that shit Ross 

+Rep for you Dave

And +Rep for Ross too due to mandatory thanking of NGD thread

Everyone's a winner!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

WickedSymphony said:


> Wow. Not that it needs repeating, but Dave definitely called you out on that shit Ross
> 
> +Rep for you Dave
> 
> And +Rep for Ross too due to mandatory thanking of NGD thread
> 
> Everyone's a winner!



The thread needed saving, I just obliged yo.


----------



## ddtonfire

For future usage:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> ZOMG MY CAPS LOCK!!! TURN IT OFF!!!! (Ibanez 2228 inside)



Quoting myself, because I can.


----------



## xmetalhead69

scene bands


----------



## BucketheadRules

Protip:






It's worked for me for a long time. I think I mostly get away with it 

EDIT: I just got negged for it. Maybe not.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dave you dick.  I should clarify that original meme was made to reflect the general opinion on SS.org, not necessarily my own. XD I love basswood.


----------



## WickedSymphony

vampiregenocide said:


> XD I love basswood *and EMGs*.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Dave you dick.  I should clarify that original meme was made to reflect the general opinion on SS.org, not necessarily my own. XD I love basswood.



Hey, you know me, I'm an opportunist. If I can make lulz, I run with it. I knew it probably wasn't you poking fun at EMGs in Basswood, but the Advice God meme has to contain contradiction to work. It was funny though right?


----------



## BucketheadRules

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hey, you know me, I'm an opportunist. If I can make lulz, I run with it. I knew it probably wasn't you poking fun at EMGs in Basswood, but the Advice God meme has to contain contradiction to work. It was funny though right?



Dave, what's that currently in your avatar? Looks familiar but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hey, you know me, I'm an opportunist. If I can make lulz, I run with it. I knew it probably wasn't you poking fun at EMGs in Basswood, but the Advice God meme has to contain contradiction to work. It was funny though right?


 
True.


----------



## leandroab

BucketheadRules said:


> Dave, what's that currently in your avatar? Looks familiar but I can't put my finger on it.



Colonel Hans Landa... From Inglorious Batsterds... 

Tarantino


----------



## niffnoff

leandroab said:


> Colonel Hans Landa... From Inglorious Batsterds...
> 
> Tarantino



Win film is win.


----------



## gunshow86de

leandroab said:


> Colonel Hans Landa... From Inglorious Batsterds...
> 
> Tarantino



That's a bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukifer

Not to get too far off topic but the actor that played him was great because I truly hated him in the movie. I wanted to kill him myself!!!


----------



## leandroab

gunshow86de said:


> That's a bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Uh, you just say "bingo!"


----------



## leandroab




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Lukifer

Jstring said:


>



This made me lol and my wife looked at me funny because all she saw was the frog!


----------



## SenorDingDong

Lukifer said:


> This made me lol and my wife looked at me funny because all she saw was the frog!



 What can I say? I aim to please


----------



## gunshow86de

Lukifer said:


> This made me lol and my wife looked at me funny because all she saw was the frog!



Did you threaten to kill her with a rock for looking at you funny?


----------



## Lukifer

I told her I strum with a duck and that a rock will be coming her way if she doesn't watch it!


----------



## budda

I can't see most of the pics in this thread.


----------



## ittoa666

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2523708-post12.html

My response...


----------



## Guamskyy

I got some more....


----------



## BucketheadRules

Don't know if this stands up to any of the others, but here's my most recent one:








EDIT: And this :


----------



## thedrummerkid

SoundClick artist: Oxmodious - Metal for the lulz.
SHONOOOOO


----------



## Lukifer

Most excellent!!!!!


----------



## HighGain510

Based on the whopping 90-second window the Axe-Fx II was available for purchase yesterday!  People said they had added them to their cart and couldn't type in their info fast enough to check out with one!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

In the UK we have a saying in response to misfortune: "Gutted."


----------



## Guamskyy

Scar Symmetry said:


> In the UK we have a saying in response to misfortune: "Gutted."



Here in Texas, we say "You done goofed."


----------



## Thrashmanzac

guambomb832 said:


> Here in Texas, we say "You done goofed."



over here its "shattered"
"did you get an axe fx 2 man?"
" nah i missed out, fucking shattered"


----------



## Lukifer

Epic fail!!!


----------



## leandroab

Over here we say "Fuck this fucking bullshit"


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Why did this thread die after it was revived?


----------



## gunshow86de

guambomb832 said:


> Here in Texas, we say "Y'all done goofed."



fixed.


----------



## vampiregenocide

BucketheadRules said:


>


----------



## BucketheadRules

vampiregenocide said:


>



@ the meme itself or the content of it?


----------



## 5656130

dragonblade629 said:


> Why did this thread die after it was revived?


 I know makes me sad it has so much potential.


----------



## vampiregenocide

BucketheadRules said:


> @ the meme itself or the content of it?


 
The content.  Not that it isn't right, but it reflects the whole unfounded worship of Blackmachine despite 99% of people on this forum having never played one (myself included). 

We need new memes.


----------



## gunshow86de

vampiregenocide said:


> The content.  Not that it isn't right, but it reflects the whole unfounded worship of Blackmachine despite 99% of people on this forum having never played one (myself included).
> 
> We need new memes.



Also, not to toot my own horn, but.........

from the first page of this thread;


gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

It seems that in the eleven days before this thread was locked we came up with thirty-two pages of mostly memes. In the eighty-two days since the thread was reopened, we only came up with twenty-four pages that are about half memes. This thread lost it's magic.


----------



## Pedrojoca

reviving the thread


----------



## Pedrojoca

sorry for the double post...


----------



## gunshow86de

dragonblade629 said:


> This thread lost it's magic.



I think when the thread started, there were several years of trends, cliches and dumb things people had written that were worthy of memes. There is still the potential for new ones, but they just don't happen often enough to be adding memes everyday.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

gunshow86de said:


> I think when the thread started, there were several years of trends, cliches and dumb things people had written that were worthy of memes. There is still the potential for new ones, but they just don't happen often enough to be adding memes everyday.



It's not just quantity, they don't seem as funny, at least to me.


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## shredguitar7

Malkav said:


> I don't know if this one has been done before but...


 
i just got in trouble at work because i busted out laughing and my boss came over and saw me looking at this shit. and..im..still... on here... REBEL !!


----------



## HighGain510

It's okay guys, I was sent by the INTERWEBZ to save this thread!  As soon as Cliff posted that the first batch of Axe-Fx II's sold out in 90 seconds this came to mind instantly so I photoshopped it up:


----------



## leandroab

^

We are back on track!

AHAHAHAHHHAHAHHHAHA


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Matt saves


----------



## gunshow86de

Axe-FX II = Eleanor


----------



## Rook

Probably done, but so true


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Hey! This has never happened before since I started watching the Public Ban List, but no one has been banned for over a week!

Is it bad that it seems special?


----------



## HighGain510

dragonblade629 said:


> Hey! This has never happened before since I started watching the Public Ban List, but no one has been banned for over a week!
> 
> Is it bad that it seems special?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Fine.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I just realised it was eight days. Corrected.







EDIT-Yeah, I did this literally in three minutes. I took six for the last one.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

dragonblade629 said:


> I just realised it was eight days. Corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT-Yeah, I did this literally in three minutes. I took six for the last one.



I think you jinxed us, someone just got hit


----------



## shadscbr

Shad


----------



## Lukifer

shadscbr said:


> Shad



This right here is probably the funniest meme ive ever seen!!!


----------



## leandroab

Should have been "put your djent in the box" or "djenitals"


ha ha.. "Djenitals" 

*giggle*


----------



## leandroab




----------



## leandroab




----------



## Guamskyy

And here is the opinion of newcomers to ss.org:


----------



## leandroab

guambomb832 said:


> And here is the opinion of newcomers to ss.org:


----------



## Guamskyy

leandroab said:


>



If the president says yes, then it is. The government would NEVER lie to us!


----------



## redskyharbor

Oh controversy. *flame suit on*.


----------



## gunshow86de

redskyharbor said:


> Oh controversy. *flame suit on*.



Is genre. I should hit you so hard that it makes a noise........


----------



## -42-




----------



## Alwballe




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## anthonyferguson




----------



## Guitarman700

What the shit?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

...What?

EDIT-I think it's too long for the website to handle.


----------



## niffnoff

anthonyferguson said:


>



LOL


----------



## guitarister7321

Great thread. Just went through all 59 pages, haha.


----------



## atimoc

gunshow86de said:


> Is genre. I should hit you so hard that it makes a noise........


----------



## steve1

atimoc said:


>



you win this thread.


----------



## gunshow86de

Well played. Though I might have gone with Misha's face in place of the Troll.


----------



## niffnoff

gunshow86de said:


> Well played. Though I might have gone with Misha's face in place of the Troll.


----------



## Lukifer

gunshow86de said:


> Well played. Though I might have gone with Misha's face in place of the Troll.



Or even Fredrik Thordendal!!!


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## atimoc

gunshow86de said:


> Well played. Though I might have gone with Misha's face in place of the Troll.



Or even:


----------



## XEN




----------



## Tree

^


----------



## MFB

Fucking hilarious


----------



## niffnoff

Win post is win


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Infamous Impact

Klvt wins this thread


----------



## Chickenhawk

Glad somebody else noticed Mr. Brownose. Thought I was the only one


----------



## ZEBOV

I now have a profile picture.


----------



## XEN

ZEBOV said:


> I now have a profile picture.


----------



## gunshow86de

With some inspiration from urklvt;


----------



## Jontain

this thread is such win


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

ZEBOV, I think you're becoming the new Stealthtastic.


----------



## ZEBOV

gunshow86de said:


> With some inspiration from urklvt;


 
Yes, actually. And I do like them. Take a look.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Hooooooly fuck.


----------



## leandroab

???


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Kr1zalid




----------



## Pedrojoca




----------



## sojorel

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rook

Wow, can't top some of these...

This made me lol though


----------



## Alwballe

The ERG guys gets it.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Arterial




----------



## sojorel




----------



## Cabinet

sojorel said:


>


I hear the Axe FX II is just fraught with friendship.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Is sparkle going to be the new djent now?...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

vampiregenocide said:


> Is sparkle going to be the new djent now?...



Twilight Sparkle Djent


----------



## Hallic

vampiregenocide said:


> Is sparkle going to be the new djent now?...



i thought Twang was the new Djent?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Hallic said:


> i thought Twang was the new Djent?



Twang is sooooo old. I'm into sparkle now.


----------



## Lukifer

Sparkle is not a genre guys.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

EDIT-Does that satisfy everyone?


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## scherzo1928

Double post woo wooo


----------



## leandroab




----------



## JamesM

The second he said it I fucking knew this would happen.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I reckon Bulb planned this dammit.


----------



## scherzo1928

The Armada said:


> The second he said it I fucking knew this would happen.


 











And before you say anything else


----------



## Scar Symmetry

^


----------



## leandroab

Sparkle is a codename for ing


----------



## Guitarmiester




----------



## Lukifer

Haha next we should call it Pickle tone!!


----------



## Guitarmiester




----------



## Cabinet

>Bulb says anything

>It becomes meme


----------



## soliloquy

EDIT: off topic memes....nevermind


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone




----------



## ittoa666

/\ Porkins didn't say that. Meme fail.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

ittoa666 said:


> /\ Porkins didn't say that. Meme fail.



I just googled it, I wasn't even paying attention to subject matter.


----------



## ittoa666

dragonblade629 said:


> I just googled it, I wasn't even paying attention to subject matter.



Good. I thought I was going to have to invoke my star wars nerd rage.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

ittoa666 said:


> Good. I thought I was going to have to invoke my star wars nerd rage.



No, I'm a Star Wars nerd too, if I was paying attention I wouldn't have made such a grievous error.


----------



## ittoa666

dragonblade629 said:


> No, I'm a Star Wars nerd too, if I was paying attention I wouldn't have made such a grievous error.


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## ittoa666

Now we have djonk. djent, bwooww, and sparkle. What next?

I say harmonicore.


----------



## Lukifer

ittoa666 said:


> Now we have djonk. djent, bwooww, and sparkle. What next?
> 
> I say harmonicore.



So what the hell is Thall??


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Lukifer said:


> So what the hell is Thall??



I'm going to guess...

Harmonica djent


----------



## Lukifer

Nice! Ive seen kids on the net posting it on shit and I have no idea what it is. I feel old and grumpy........ Im gonna go listen to some Sparkle now


----------



## Lukifer

Edit: Double post somehow, weird, it must be the sprarkles.........


----------



## leandroab

Cabinet said:


> >Bulb says anything
> 
> >It becomes meme



Quick! Make a meme of this meme! (xzhibit)


----------



## leandroab

ittoa666 said:


> Now we have djonk. djent, bwooww, and sparkle. What next?
> 
> I say harmonicore.



You forgot glemm.


----------



## ittoa666

leandroab said:


> You forgot glemm.



That's right.


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Figured I would post this here too for people not watching the Mustaine Super Group thread


----------



## leandroab

^ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lukifer

Oh Dave.......... oh dave!


----------



## Infamous Impact

Saw this on FB 
[


----------



## CrownofWorms

Necris said:


>


What is the blank of this one called(if its on memegenerator)?


----------



## Church2224

Ibanez_6784 deserves thanks for this, and Phil-Centralia and Guitarist of Hell should get it 







This is what happens when you miss the Chatroom.

We were sarcastically talking about how cheap guitars kicked the crap out of expensive guitars. I said that one time a kid tried telling me how his LTD MH was superior in every way to my Jackson USA Soloist. I was so pissed I almost Churchslapped him. 

So a Churchslap is when someone says their guitar is so much better than yours that you back slap him into a fucking concrete wall and then impale him in the stomach with the headstock of your guitar and use his intestines for strings. Then you go to Church to pray for his soul.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Church2224 said:


> Ibanez_6784 deserves thanks for this, and Phil-Centralia and Guitarist of Hell should get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you miss the Chatroom.


This


----------



## Lukifer

Watched season 4 of Red Vs Blue last night so Im definitely in a Churchslap mood!!


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Lukifer

tucker............ tucker......


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## bennerman




----------



## toiletstand

hahahaha


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

bennerman said:


>


 + rep


----------



## bennerman




----------



## bennerman

Tried my hand at a combo meme


----------



## bennerman




----------



## thedarkoceans

the last one is for my fellows who i often chat with on SS.org.they'll understand.


----------



## thedarkoceans

:3 muhahahaha


----------



## bennerman




----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## Lukifer

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


 Or maybe computer code, without very many 1s!!!!


----------



## bennerman




----------



## thedarkoceans

thedarkoceans said:


> :3 muhahahaha


----------



## bennerman

I made an Ed Roman Exploitable:





It can be used for such fun as:




or:




or perhaps:





and my absolute personal favourite:
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...


----------



## Murmel

I didn't know Roman hated Asians


----------



## thedarkoceans




----------



## bennerman




----------



## Groff

I'm just gonna post this in this thread now, for posterity. Also perhaps because some of you may have missed the original thread. And if you can, give it a few thumbs up on the Youtubes 



I can't believe I got over 6,000 views on this. Neat.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Dead Undead

CrownofWorms said:


>


----------



## Goatfork

^indeed, good sir.


----------



## Bigsby




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ Oh fuck, he wins


----------



## XEN

AntoneBigsby said:


>


LOL!!!


----------



## thedarkoceans




----------



## Sea




----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Bigsby




----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ I like them all except the CSI one, that's pretty lame.

Good job on the rest though.


----------



## Bigsby

yeah i kind of agree it sucked


----------



## ZEBOV

That's because he's such a horrible actor.


----------



## GATA4

Sea said:


>



So true.


----------



## Bigsby

Ok that is it for a while


----------



## Guamskyy

AntoneBigsby said:


>



Win


----------



## ddtonfire




----------



## Deadnightshade

It took me a while to get the schecter one,cause at first i thought it was a tennis ball


----------



## Sea

AntoneBigsby said:


>



I lol'd.

This is a remake of one I saw on memegenerator, but I had to make it much better.


----------



## ROAR

Whoa sorry but I just found this.


----------



## Lukifer

ROAR said:


> Whoa sorry but I just found this.



Wooooaaaahhh! Shono would be proud! Nom Nom!!


----------



## White Cluster

ddtonfire said:


>


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2295344-post130.html


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

AntoneBigsby said:


>



SO TRUE!!


----------



## ddtonfire

White Cluster said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2295344-post130.html



That was 1,445 replies ago! But props for a good memory (or no life ).


----------



## White Cluster

ddtonfire said:


> That was 1,445 replies ago! But props for a good memory (or no life ).



Or the fact that I made it


----------



## ddtonfire

Touchè


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## shadowsea

djent + punk ?

DJUNK


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## espman

JosephAOI said:


> pic


 
That's exactly what I've been doing this year 
2 guitars, an amp, and funding a build. Along with modding everything I own


----------



## Guitarman700

JosephAOI said:


>



IT'S NOT WORKING! WHY ISN'T IT WORKING!


----------



## Lukifer

No shit where is My Axe-Fx and Bernie Rico???


----------



## JosephAOI

Lukifer said:


> No shit where is My Axe-Fx and Bernie Rico???


funny thing! At first I was gonna put "Acquire BRJ and Axe-Fx" instead of "fuckload of gear" haha!


----------



## Lukifer

JosephAOI said:


> funny thing! At first I was gonna put "Acquire BRJ and Axe-Fx" instead of "fuckload of gear" haha!



Haha good call!! See Im not the only one with it on his brain!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## gunshow86de

Explanation => http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...look-whos-guitar-getting-emg-pickup-bulb.html

The SSO Universe is collapsing on itself.


----------



## ittoa666

gunshow86de said:


> The SSO Universe is collapsing on itself.


----------



## Rook




----------



## shadscbr

Shad


----------



## Dead Undead

shadscbr said:


>



This is actually a legitimate question.


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## lost_horizon




----------



## HighGain510

lost_horizon said:


>



That's your first post here?


----------



## Ninetyfour




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## rythmic_pulses




----------



## rythmic_pulses

I forgot about this one I posted in the Djent=Ibanez thread:


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

HighGain510 said:


> That's your first post here?



Maybe he's bulbs dad and wanted to introduce himself?


----------



## Cabinet

Pooluke41 said:


>


----------



## Spence

Dont know if this has been posted in here yet but


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Cabinet said:


>



I laughed so fucking hard on that


----------



## Pooluke41

True story.


----------



## Variant

rythmic_pulses said:


>



 *The only way to sludge metal is through the wet sock:*


----------



## GATA4




----------



## Sofos




----------



## Pooluke41

GATA4 said:


> *Pictures*




 +1 rep old bean.


----------



## Winspear

^ That album cover has been pissing me off beyond belief. I don't know why, it just makes me want to punch something.


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## Andromalia

Reposting the two I've done on other topics


----------



## GATA4




----------



## SammyKillChambers

Andromalia said:


> Reposting the two I've done on other topics



Real Quick HetSet Test by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

BITCH PLEASE.


----------



## GATA4




----------



## bhakan

GATA4 said:


>


I had that exact thing happen to me. Someone was like "Oh, you like animals as leaders? Their bassist is awesome!"


----------



## Winspear




----------



## Dan




----------



## Sofos




----------



## leandroab

^


----------



## Djent246




----------



## Explorer

GATA4 said:


>



Holy Christ! Is it really that bad?! *laugh*

I don't think I've put this one in here. Let me find it... hold on... Ah!

I love it when someone can't come up with decent justifications for something when people disagree, and so they lash out in the only way they can. Absent rational thought, there's only one solution:






*laugh*


----------



## Guitarmiester




----------



## Xaios




----------



## Scar Symmetry

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



I don't get it.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't get it.


 
James is clearly a table


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't get it.


----------



## Church2224

Gotta thank man my Phil for these. These pics go out to the guys in Chat and all the Jackson guys here. 

(BTW the douche bag in the first pic is me )


----------



## Randy

'Is it Jackon?'


----------



## Church2224

Randy said:


> 'Is it Jackon?'



That is part of the joke, because I misspelled Jackson in Chat. The first one was a corrected version.


----------



## Ninetyfour

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Sofos

WickedSymphony said:


>



was looking thru this thread and saw this... basically my band LOL. not so technical but we are 8 string black doom metal XD


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Not a meme, but worth noticing how many crossed out/closed threads are on the front page of Off Topic right now.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Fist attempt, pardon if its not that funny. XD


----------



## Razzy

I just had a guy like this quit my band, I'm sure we can all relate. If any of you want the template, let me know. It's called, "ignorant metalhead."


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Demiurge

Razzy said:


>



 I know waaaaay too many [non-metalhead] people like this.


----------



## sggod89




----------



## Randy




----------



## Rook

sggod89 said:


>



/thread


----------



## signalgrey

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35ax7l/

Sophisticated Metal head FTW!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

they said they wanted to go to heaven i helped them get there - Vengeance Dad | Meme Generator This Meme is win.


----------



## bennerman




----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Our own Drewsif Stalin.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Sofos

I'll just leave this here...






how i love photoshop


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

^ classic


----------



## Lukifer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how i love photoshop



So much awesomeness!!!!

Teach me how to do that on photoshop!!


----------



## Explorer

This next one happens so much here....






*laugh*


----------



## SenorDingDong

Since it has been such a hotly debated subject, I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone




----------



## ittoa666

I totally saved that. I love pulp fiction.


----------



## bennerman




----------



## Rook

^I c wut u did thar


----------



## bennerman

brutalwizard said:


>



That picture is inaccurate, Justin Bieber is left handed. NO I AM NOT DEFLECTING


----------



## Cabinet

Girls love a sexy vibrato. Stop the Petrucci, start the Malmsteen.


----------



## Loomer

brutalwizard said:


>



The FIXED version with Forever Alone Guy on bass at the bottom is so much better


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Stealth - changes name and puts the word djent in it banned 

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35ctua/
just look and you will see!

EDIT: Unfortunately the pics are being bitches so you will have to click


----------



## Razzy




----------



## JoeyBTL




----------



## Dimensionless




----------



## gunshow86de

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2770651-post591.html


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Razzy said:


>


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Cabinet said:


> Girls love a sexy vibrato. Stop the Petrucci, start the Malmsteen.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Bloody Skyrim and it's plethora of potential memes....







I felt rather witty about this one...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ winner


----------



## leandroab

Metal Webb wins.


----------



## LudoCluedo

Metal_Webb said:


> Bloody Skyrim and it's plethora of potential memes....



Tears literally streaming down my face.
I'm a sucker for Skyrim memes...


----------



## vampiregenocide

One of the girls I like has shown new interest. She's gorgeous and likes Gojira and Periphery.


----------



## Alwballe




----------



## Alwballe

also:


----------



## Rook

from the new alien thread in OT






This is my take on some of the comments in the '30" scale FF production guitar' thread in ERG


----------



## Explorer

Fun111 said:


> from the new alien thread in OT



The thing is... I've actually reported my own posts before. How funny is that? *laugh*


----------



## vampiregenocide

vampiregenocide said:


> One of the girls I like has shown new interest. She's gorgeous and likes Gojira and Periphery.



Why the fuck did I post this in this thread? No matter.


----------



## Greatoliver

vampiregenocide said:


> Why the fuck did I post this in this thread? No matter.



I thought that was a meme  The Relationships thread is so big that it basically is a meme in itself.





Congrats man!


----------



## Rook

vampiregenocide said:


> Why the fuck did I post this in this thread? No matter.



I thought it was an in joke that I was out of.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nah, just posted in the wrong fucking thread for some reason.


----------



## Rook

I was deeply hurt, I was like


----------



## Phil-Centralia

Stories of the SSO chat.

Made by me today.


----------



## Phil-Centralia

So my dear DJENT BOYS.

Another one by me!


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Phil-Centralia said:


> So my dear DJENT BOYS.
> 
> Another one by me!


 
I'm sorry, I just fuggin pissed myself!


----------



## JStraitiff

Man. This thread holds very little value for the number of broken images in it.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Phil-Centralia said:


> So my dear DJENTLEMEN.



Fixed.


----------



## Captain Axx




----------



## ZEBOV

JStraitiff said:


> Man. This thread holds very little value for the number of broken images in it.



Especially considering how recent some of the posts are.


----------



## Daiephir

JStraitiff said:


> Man. This thread holds very little value for the number of broken images in it.



Well damn, nobody is forcing you to read it


----------



## Captain Axx




----------



## scherzo1928

noooooope, chuck testa!!


----------



## malufet




----------



## Rook

Omg arrow to the knee jokes...






And to keep it on topic


----------



## leandroab

Fun111 said:


>



ZEBOV likes this.


----------



## Furtive Glance

and one that always kills me


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone




----------



## BucketheadRules

^ 

Slightly OT but my favourite mock-up pedal is this:


----------



## leandroab

Needs a djent pedal photoshop


----------



## JamesM

^And it needs no controls, only an on/off light.


----------



## scherzo1928

just something like this





because you know... you don't wan't to set it off by mistake


----------



## Prydogga

JStraitiff said:


> Man. This thread holds very little value for the number of broken images in it.



I know, I had so much gold (Yeah, I'll boast.) in the first few pages. :'( I'd redo them, but I can't remember the majority and they've probably been reused by now.


----------



## apiss

u want djent pedal?






lol


----------



## gunshow86de

leandroab said:


> Needs a djent pedal photoshop





sggod89 said:


>



Where we're going, we don't need pedals...................


----------



## leandroab

Actually... with them BKP you can djentify ANYTHING!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

apiss said:


> u want djent pedal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Whoever makes that first will make so much money from this site.

I can see it now...


----------



## wowspare

dragonblade629 said:


> Whoever makes that first will make so much money from this site.
> 
> I can see it now...



..... And then djent will become mainstream and people will start hating it cus they gotta be cool and underground


----------



## FormerlyVintage

wowspare said:


> ..... And then djent will become mainstream and people will start hating it cus they gotta be cool and underground




People already hate djent


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

dragonblade629 said:


> Whoever makes that first will make so much money from this site.
> 
> I can see it now...



And the cost of it is ridiculous for the manufacturer since you'd only have to put an EQ with 5db boost @ somewhere around 1500hz and there you have it.


----------



## gunshow86de

I'm not sure if I already put this in here or made a separate thread for it. I'm posting it again anyway.


----------



## caskettheclown

gunshow86de said:


> I'm not sure if I already put this in here or made a separate thread for it. I'm posting it again anyway.



When I first joined this site, I saw that and always wanted to make that. 



Kudo's to you sir/ma'am? !!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

He's a ma'am


----------



## gunshow86de

Stealthdjentstic said:


> He's a ma'am



Not after the next operation.


----------



## 7-even




----------



## Sofos




----------



## berserker213




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## berserker213




----------



## CapinCripes




----------



## Malkav




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Fiction

scherzo1928 said:


>


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

In the case of Drak: Satanic gay black people.


----------



## USMarine75

^ Black metal?


----------



## USMarine75

Correction...






Black metal !!!


----------



## Lukifer

Who the hell is this guy too??? Tosin a what what???


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Pfft, those last 2 guys are playing bass.


----------



## Lukifer

Like this!!! When the lights go down in the city........


----------



## gunshow86de

^


----------



## Cabinet

I've noticed that black people seem to really like active pickups.
Hmmmmm...

Further study is required.


----------



## vampiregenocide

USMarine75 said:


> Correction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black metal !!!



Pretty sure that name is wrong, that's Denzel Washington.


----------



## Randy

USMarine75 said:


> ^ Black metal?



I have that issue.


----------



## gunshow86de

Cabinet said:


> I've noticed that black people seem to really like active pickups.
> Hmmmmm...
> 
> Further study is required.



Also, Randy Jackson is playing a Jackson. And Randy liked your post. This thread is getting weird. 

*contemplates changing last name to Ibanez


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

This is required.

http://www.feanor.net/z0r/shock/whiteblack.swf


----------



## Neil

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Pfft, those last 2 guys are playing bass.




Sorry so is token,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DughsAW9vn0

Although by the looks of the headstock, he also likes ERGs!


----------



## gunshow86de

^







At least part of it, the other half is about the "why don't you just play a bass?" response from more traditional guitarists toward ERGs.


----------



## Neil

That did not convey well on the internet lol


----------



## leandroab

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> This is required.
> 
> http://www.feanor.net/z0r/shock/whiteblack.swf



Holy shit dude...


----------



## Thrashmanzac

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> This is required.
> 
> http://www.feanor.net/z0r/shock/whiteblack.swf



oh god that almost killed me 
i was not expecting that haha
+rep for you sir


----------



## Sofos




----------



## isispelican




----------



## guitareben




----------



## SenorDingDong

Oops. Accidental post.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## MUTANTOID




----------



## lobee

^Nice. How do you say Whitechapel in French?


----------



## x360rampagex

Sorry, had to.


----------



## x360rampagex




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Sicarius

I'll throw my hat into this ring..


----------



## leandroab




----------



## gunshow86de

Crikey, I think we scared the little fella;


----------



## groph




----------



## Rook

I was gonna go for^


----------



## Watty

x360rampagex said:


> Sorry, had to.



Ah, inadvertent grammar mistakes...how I've missed you..._too_

Edit: Wait, this meme is more confusing than I originally thought. Is the MIMITW admitting to chugging only to metal core should the fancy take him? Or, is the MIMITW remarking that his chugs sound metal core to the point of being...dare I say it....UN-interesting?


----------



## Waelstrum

watsonb2 said:


> Ah, inadvertent grammar mistakes...how I've missed you..._too_
> 
> Edit: Wait, this meme is more confusing than I originally thought. Is the MIMITW admitting to chugging only to metal core should the fancy take him? Or, is the MIMITW remarking that his chugs sound metal core to the point of being...dare I say it....UN-interesting?



I thought a similar thing when I first read that. However, I think that he chugs to metalcore, rather than his chugs are too metalcore.


----------



## Randy

I believe the grammar in the meme is correct. Extra lul points for "chug" being used in a meme based around a consumable liquid.


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## ZEBOV

Sicarius said:


> I'll throw my hat into this ring..





gunshow86de said:


> Crikey, I think we scared the little fella;



I laughed so fucking hard!


----------



## x360rampagex

Randy said:


> I believe the grammar in the meme is correct. Extra lul points for "chug" being used in a meme based around a consumable liquid.



You got it right, I spelled it "chug", as then it has a double-meaning.


----------



## x360rampagex




----------



## rythmic_pulses




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Deadnightshade said:


>


I don't get it. Explain?


----------



## scherzo1928

All_¥our_Bass;2834694 said:


> I don't get it. Explain?


 
kidneys


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Oh I get it now.
At first I thought it was the pic of a cold bath, and was confused.

Also, now that I get it. It's especially funny since it says "half."


----------



## Bungle

Varcolac said:


>


Oh god I nearly died laughing


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

That's what's on the trems he uses.


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## FormerlyVintage

That's all for now.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Django said:


>


----------



## Mindcrime1204

i fuckin died laughin at the Ron Sword memes! Shit... the last 2 pages had me in stitches 



ps: im not really dead though


----------



## Deadnightshade

Django said:


> -awesome ron sword memes-
> 
> 
> That's all for now.




Can you give us a blank one to make our own please?


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Deadnightshade said:


> Can you give us a blank one to make our own please?



Ron Sword - caption character | Meme Generator


----------



## Deadnightshade

Django said:


> Ron Sword - caption character | Meme Generator



Cheers mate!


----------



## Deadnightshade

(This one's semi-related


----------



## Bigfan




----------



## Hallic

Django said:


> lots of img.




im reporting this to the internet police


----------



## berserker213




----------



## BucketheadRules




----------



## FormerlyVintage

Hallic said:


> im reporting this to the internet police



Kom dan.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Variation on the "desk" one:


----------



## Jontain

Haha, guy has dug himself into a meme based death hole.


----------



## wayward

A favor for the currently banned BrutalWizard:


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## BucketheadRules

^


----------



## wayward

In response to all these memes: Ron Sword says on his FB page, "I'll let the shred talk"......BAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Fiction




----------



## leandroab




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

wayward said:


> A favor for the currently banned BrutalWizard:



Well, it was a Disney TV series.






Timon & Pumbaa (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If I remember correctly, it wasn't bad.


----------



## Fiction

One of my favourite kids tv-series as well.


----------



## wayward

dragonblade629 said:


> Well, it was a Disney TV series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timon & Pumbaa (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If I remember correctly, it wasn't bad.






Eh, BrutalWizard messaged me on Facebook and told me to put it up in here. I don't even know what this whole thing is about.


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## BucketheadRules

wayward said:


> In response to all these memes: Ron Sword says on his FB page, "I'll let the shred talk"......BAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Metal_Webb

I made this blank before seeing the other one  I figure Mr Sword will like the more brutal comination of purple and green.


----------



## Varcolac

Not sure of the relevance of the last one; Sabbath tuned to C# and they're light years from djent. One might argue that they're the progenitors of down-tuned metuhlz in the first place.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Varcolac said:


> Not sure of the relevance of the last one; Sabbath tuned to C# and they're light years from djent. One might argue that they're the progenitors of down-tuned metuhlz in the first place.


 
Was meant to be a dig at the guy's attitude towards the downtuned music when he is standing there holding an instrument that tunes that low. Besides, the aim of djent is to tune as low as possible


----------



## wowspare

I AM THE TABUL


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Figure this is the best place to leave this....


----------



## ZEBOV

Varcolac said:


> Not sure of the relevance of the last one; Sabbath tuned to C# and they're light years from djent. One might argue that they're the progenitors of down-tuned metuhlz in the first place.





Metal_Webb said:


> Was meant to be a dig at the guy's attitude towards the downtuned music when he is standing there holding an instrument that tunes that low. Besides, the aim of djent is to tune as low as possible



I thought Metal Webb meant C#0 on that 9 string..... desk.


----------



## wowspare




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Deadnightshade said:


> (This one's semi-related


There are such things as "macrotones".
http://xenharmonic.wikispaces.com/macrotonal





Bohlen
Bohlen-Pierce [pan flute]: Fibonacci-Scale.mov - YouTube
Canon in J - YouTube
http://www.jeanpierrepoulin.com/mp3/BPguitares.mp3
http://micro.soonlabel.com/MOTU/Vaisvil-MOTU-8a-bending-the-rules-in-bohlen-pierce.mp3


----------



## gunshow86de

All_¥our_Bass;2839649 said:


> Bohlen


----------



## Bigfan

I rather like that clip, actually.


----------



## gunshow86de

Bigfan said:


> I rather like that clip, actually.



The "notes" were fine, it was just over-produced.


----------



## -42-

Figured that we needed a break from Ron Sword.


----------



## Don Vito

^ I can relate with the statement above.

Correction: I don't actually 'hate' nu metal.


----------



## synrgy

I think the distinction to be made there is that Deftones are still amazing, whereas most of their peers from that era are rather embarrassing at this point. Bizkit?  Korn?  Manson?  Who else we wanna throw in there? Papa Roach? 

Mind you, I've never said I hate nu metal. I don't really hate anything, except nasal twang.


----------



## Captain Axx




----------



## Necris

gunshow86de said:


>





Maybe this will be more to your liking.


----------



## Waelstrum

Necris said:


> Maybe this will be more to your liking.




That was strangely good.

Also, it was off topic  Don't you bring all that music nonsense in here


----------



## niffnoff

Waelstrum said:


> That was strangely good.



this...


----------



## Hallic

ps: not hating, guitars seems lovely


----------



## redskyharbor

Archbishop of Banterbury reporting in.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## Alpenglow

wowspare said:


>



This is actually kind of hilarious to me because as soon as I joined SS.org I stopped using UG altogether. It just seems better to me.


----------



## Don Vito

Some of the UG community have problems.

Serious problems...


----------



## ZEBOV

Deadnightshade said:


>



Ain't that the fuckin truth! Behringer is the music industry's DuraBrand.


----------



## Riffer

White Cluster said:


>


----------



## DaddleCecapitation




----------



## wowspare

Alpenglow said:


> This is actually kind of hilarious to me because as soon as I joined SS.org I stopped using UG altogether. It just seems better to me.



Haha that was also the case for me. Soon as I started using ss.org my traffic to UG decreased alot. Those UG guys from the Music section of their forums got some issues.... they classify Lamb Of God as metalcore for christ's sake.

But The Pit is hilarious


----------



## Don Vito

kinda off topic but eh...


----------



## Ninetyfour

redskyharbor said:


> Archbishop of Banterbury reporting in.



The Bantersaurus Rex just ate the Archbishop.


----------



## Sicarius

kennedyblake said:


>


 I never could get the eye liner right...


----------



## GATA4

Too good to pass up:


----------



## Murmel

Edit: I don't know if it was you or not Randy, but thanks to whoever cleaned up the pics in the Katy thread, it sucked massive amounts of dick having to scroll through.


----------



## technomancer

Just a reminder this thread is for memes, if you want to bitch about tv shows start another thread


----------



## Alwballe




----------



## Rook




----------



## Explorer

Every time I read gripes about some groups being sellouts ("That band is successful only because they aren't making music I deem true! They suck!"), it's from those who either aren't working musicians, or those who are making something for which there isn't really much demand. I'm gonna start using this:






*laugh*


----------



## Don Vito

^ what?


----------



## Explorer

Explanation: There are those who take a judgmental elitist stance against music which is more popular than their particular tastes. The lack of popularity for their chosen music is just a sign that everyone has bad taste but them.

Which reminds me of a meme I don't think I'll be using here on SS.org, but which always makes me laugh.


----------



## Dan

I posted this on the arts section in reply to this:



> Some of you guys are screaming little girls and bulb is your justian bieber



I couldn't not share it again. It's beautiful


----------



## Metal_Webb

Dan said:


> I posted this on the arts section in reply to this:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't not share it again. It's beautiful






You have to share that on Periphery's facebook wall, you really must


----------



## petereanima

leandroab said:


>



this. someone might enlighten me?


----------



## Rook

I even googled him and I don't understand why everyone's ragging on him here lol


----------



## ZEBOV

An SSO member commented on the (crappy) audio production of a song that guy wrote with that microtonal desk, and that guy (I forgot his name) took it to Facebook and started RRRRRRRIPPING on our SSO member, who is 13 years old, because he was so butthurt that someone said that the audio production was shit.


----------



## petereanima

Thanks man!

Found it now, I'm leaving the link here for Fun111, so we than can stop offtopic and go back to posting memes. (Because I am afraid otherwise Randy would get a heartattack)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...f-ron-swords-bad-behaviour-sword-guitars.html


----------



## Rook

*jumps onboard*


----------



## leandroab

ZEBOV said:


> that microtonal desk



Oh shit


----------



## petereanima




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Randy

Amazing.


----------



## Dan

Metal_Webb said:


> You have to share that on Periphery's facebook wall, you really must



I dont have them on facebook , someone just do it for me


----------



## Alpenglow

couldn't resist


----------



## VILARIKA

Dan said:


> I dont have them on facebook , someone just do it for me



The deed has been done, please accept your likes and comments:

Photos of Periphery | Facebook


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Lukifer

For the meme above me!


----------



## Don Vito

^ Nothin' wrong with making the moves on an 8th grader.

Nothing at all.


----------



## Lukifer

kennedyblake said:


> ^ Nothin' wrong with making the moves on an 8th grader.
> 
> Nothing at all.



Especially for some dude that looks like Uncle Rico from Napoleon Dynamite!!!


----------



## Labrie




----------



## GATA4

^ That made my night


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ More like.."Start Carvin Thread....didn't post pics"


----------



## ZEBOV

^Do i just copy and paste the email I got from the salesman?


----------



## Fiction

ZEBOV said:


> ^Do i just copy and paste the email I got from the salesman?



Geez don't you know what a photo is.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GATA4 said:


>





kennedyblake said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Who is that guy with the touchstyle? What did I miss?


----------



## Fiction

He's an asshole.



ZEBOV said:


> An SSO member commented on the (crappy) audio production of a song that guy wrote with that microtonal desk, and that guy (I forgot his name) took it to Facebook and started RRRRRRRIPPING on our SSO member, who is 13 years old, because he was so butthurt that someone said that the audio production was shit.





petereanima said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...f-ron-swords-bad-behaviour-sword-guitars.html


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thanks, I missed that somehow.


----------



## ZEBOV

Fiction said:


> Geez don't you know what a photo is.



I have a confession to make. I'm about to hit that key for the first time in my life.
Here goes....

EDIT: I don't know if anything happened.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

ZEBOV said:


> I have a confession to make. I'm about to hit that key for the first time in my life.
> Here goes....
> 
> EDIT: I don't know if anything happened.



You have the screenie in your clipboard. Paste it into an image editing program(I usually use Paint since it starts up fast and I never do things that complex) and save the image.


----------



## JosephAOI

I thought of a new meme!

Story: I was walking past the tv at my girlfriend's house and her little brother was watching High School Musical and I saw that black dude and instantly thought "That guy looks just like Chris Baretto" and so this meme came to be! Tell me what you think!





















Here's the link if you wanna hear the actual story from Misha: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...hypermegathread-everything-periphery-137.html


----------



## Dan

JosephAOI said:


> Here's the link if you wanna hear the actual story from Misha:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...hypermegathread-everything-periphery-137.html



Theres always two sides of a story regardless of 'who' said it, not saying Mishas wrong as i dont know what went on at all, but i kinda found that last post a little distasteful tbh


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## sggod89




----------



## DaddleCecapitation




----------



## Metal_Webb

All Shall Perish posted this one to their Facebook the other day.

Kinda lost my shit


----------



## Jontain

^


----------



## leandroab

o shit


----------



## Riffer

HammettHateCrew said:


>


The hits keep coming.


----------



## sggod89




----------



## Rook

I borrowed yellowv's pic (sorry, lol) but it's not aimed at anyone lol


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## ZEBOV

^And then they get banned for obviously not reading them. I like this.


----------



## scherzo1928

got no sleep... here's the proof.


----------



## SenorDingDong

From my experience:


----------



## caskettheclown

Thought you guys would like this


----------



## Don Vito

nvm breakin' rules


----------



## Furtive Glance

Did someone already make one like this?


----------



## Alpenglow

I had some extra time today so I hopped on photoshop and made a meme.
I present to you... GOOD GUY MISHA. 









and for those of you who follow his formspring:





make your own *here*.


----------



## niffnoff

For some reason I can't upload it but it made me laugh xD


----------



## Stealthtastic

I laughed my fucking ass off when I saw this.

I love dave chapel,


----------



## Stealthtastic

Lukifer said:


>


 

I accept your barack obama meme, and raise you one!





And!!!!! An Asian!


----------



## Don Vito

Alpenglow said:


>


----------



## AugmentedFourth

A little something I whipped up in photoshop


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## DLG

saw this on facebook today and died


----------



## Nag

[


----------



## Nag




----------



## ilyti

*mod edit: this has what to do with memes exactly? The thread got deleted because there was no meaningful content. If you want to post a thread to discuss the guy and his music great, do so. If you want to post a single pic with no other content it's going to get deleted. The site is not a random pictures thread.

Also if you have a question about a mod decision, send us a PM or even use the report post feature on the closed thread, as trying to call out the mods in public will get you a nap next time.

*Edit from ilyti: ...sorry. It wasn't intended to "call out the mods in public." I meant no disrespect. I interpreted the only response in the thread as a "please talk about this in the memes thread instead." That's all.


----------



## Thep




----------



## Cabinet

Stainless steel frets on an Ibanez isn't normal.
But for Jackson it is.
Ibanez - Not even once


----------



## Deadnightshade

Obviously not the man himself,but I don't have any photoshop skills to put his real face 

Make your own here :http://memegenerator.net/Tosin-Beach#


----------



## Thep




----------



## leandroab

^ wat?


----------



## Gabe_LTD

djentlemen....?







Story of every local band ...


----------



## lobee

^Lost my shit at the "Bobby" meme.


----------



## Don Vito

Gabe_ESP said:


> Story of every local band ...


Holy Shit!


----------



## Gabe_LTD

kennedyblake said:


> Holy Shit!


----------



## synrgy

Gabe_ESP said:


> Story of every local band ...



Side note: That photo was taken at a bar in Louisville, KY called "The Third Street Dive" which was owned and operated by one of my best friends from back in high school. See those cool looking Batman drawings on the wall in the background? Those were done by another one of my good friends from high school.

I didn't realize any of this until I shared the photo on my Facebook earlier today, and the guy who did those Batman drawings commented on it. He's very pleased to have been immortalized in meme form. 

Sorry. Short version = it's a small World!


----------



## ivancic1al

This came up in another thread today, and I had to laugh


----------



## berserker213

My first 7 (that I liked) was a Damien, and this came up when i was chatting with somebody the other day.


----------



## wowspare




----------



## Thep




----------



## berserker213




----------



## Thep




----------



## Sicarius

Thep said:


>


This shit is too adorable.


----------



## Don Vito

berserker213 said:


>


Who is this???


----------



## Genome

All board the train to procrastination station... next stop this thread.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

My first meme ever


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^^ That's so fucking funny.


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## Genome




----------



## gunshow86de

I know, I know, it's not a meme. Still, it's pretty lulzy.


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## DLG




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Gabe_LTD

...MY GOD


----------



## SammyKillChambers

DLG said:


>



My favourite so far. XD


----------



## 27duuude

Gabe_ESP said:


> ...MY GOD



He must be evolving into Djent.


----------



## DLG

Guy Fieri's MDX Pork Chop guitar with an EMG-81


----------



## Gabe_LTD

27duuude said:


> He must be evolving into Djent.



Djentcore?


----------



## SammyKillChambers

DLG said:


> Guy Fieri's MDX Pork Chop guitar with an EMG-81



DAT MEATY TOANWOOD.


----------



## berserker213

kennedyblake said:


> Who is this???



It's called "Pretentious Post-hardcore Kid"


----------



## Don Vito

Ahhhh!! gotcha'.


----------



## DLG




----------



## berserker213

DLG said:


>




A buddy of mine put this on his facebook a few days ago. He's trying to find a bassist for his DM band and we were trying to get him to audition the guy just for shits n giggles


----------



## SenorDingDong

berserker213 said:


> It's called "Pretentious Post-hardcore Kid"



God, I just want to punch that kid in the face.


----------



## Genome




----------



## Lukifer

genome said:


>


Story of my life bro!!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure if was posted already, but I just made this.


----------



## HighGain510

DLG said:


> Guy Fieri's MDX Pork Chop guitar with an EMG-81



Welcome to the meme thread. That's not a meme.


----------



## XEN

Here you go:


----------



## HighGain510

urklvt said:


> Here you go:



Haha, bingo!


----------



## Thep




----------



## Cabinet

^^^^
Lol what?


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Could have stuck a Scumbag Steve hat on him.

"Goes on rant about how nobody is as dedicated to the band as him.

Quits band."


----------



## berserker213

couldn't resist 

EDIT: also in light of the new VoM album...


----------



## UnderTheSign




----------



## berserker213




----------



## JosephAOI

For us Guitar Pro users!


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## DLG




----------



## DLG




----------



## JosephAOI

A girl I know actually said this-


----------



## JosephAOI

EDIT: sorry, double post


----------



## ittoa666

Nothing makes me want to destroy anything more than people who call bad deathcore grindcore. It pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Cabinet

Excrementory Grindfuckers is the only true grindcore band. Anyone who says anything else is a hipster communist.


----------



## Bigfan

DLG said:


>




Oh god, someone please give me the the original source of that. What the fuck?


----------



## Demiurge

Bigfan said:


> Oh god, someone please give me the the original source of that. What the fuck?



I think it was brought-up in the Meshuggah megathread. You'll have to go a few pages back.


----------



## Flashes




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## mountainjam

I dont know if people outside of the usa will recognize this guy, but


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## BlindingLight7

^^^^^







We all have that one scenefag that calls it deee-jent


----------



## DLG

BlindingLight7 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have that one scenefag that calls it deee-jent



I do remember some guy on youtube ranting about the pitfalls of d-jent


----------



## Vostre Roy

mountainjam said:


> I dont know if people outside of the usa will recognize this guy



I'm from Canada, used to saw that comercial all the time on Spike. I just read your meme in his voice actually


----------



## berserker213

mountainjam said:


> I dont know if people outside of the usa will recognize this guy, but



Dude, that had me rollin


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I didn't make it but I had to share this, saw this on facebook and thought it was fucking brilliant.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Scar Symmetry said:


> I didn't make it but I had to share this, saw this on facebook and thought it was fucking brilliant.
> 
> *pic*



The only thing that could top that would be a legitimate tab of Shawn Lane's Hardcase.


----------



## Sicarius

Zebov, just know I almost got you again.


----------



## samdaman87

Napalm Death and Terrorizer are grindcore to the bone my friend! Get that Carniass out of here! Lol I liked the facebook post


----------



## Metal_Webb

Not really a meme, but still relevant XD


----------



## Sicarius

Kony 2012
#whitepeoplemadeitheirproblem


----------



## Fiction

I just tried that Carl Weathers thing, someone got it straight away


----------



## JosephAOI

^


----------



## Wingchunwarrior




----------



## ZEBOV

Sicarius said:


> Zebov, just know I almost got you again.



It's good to have a data plan 

Don't necrobump this....
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/171526-nspd-smartphone.html


----------



## Fiction

Fiction said:


> I just tried that Carl Weathers thing, someone got it straight away



Actually, the guy turned around and picked up it was a Kony reference and fired up at me.

----

Le him
Le me
Le Friend

" Is this refering to Kony if so you're a fuckwit. Don't disgrace Carl's name like that"

"Bingo"

"Mate. I feel sorry for you. You are a tosser. Hope you get abducted.and raped you scum"

"You were always a nice guy, Mr X"

"Thanks mate. So i have been told. I actually a good bloke. Your just a queer cunt haahahhaah enjoy that title bitchtits"

"So what's it like to wish rape upon someone? Does it make you feel really tough and strong?"

"No. It doesnt. You joke about young little kids getting raped you sick fuck."

"No I don't? I post pictures of an actor from one of my childhood favorite movies, Predator. Never did I joke about or even mention any rape or children. I think your views are slightly clouded."

"Mr X, dude, calm down. If you don't get Zac's humour don't post. The accusations and names you are calling him are actually very serious and can be seen as cyber bullying. You're the one that brought 'Kony' up in this photo, you're the one that stared talking about children getting raped, just because you associate one black man with another (which is a form of mild/passive racism). Get over yourself and stop trying to act like a 'hero' when in fact you only are making yourself look like a douche"

"Eat a dick both of you. Go and have fun with yourself. Easily 2 gayest cunts in our year. Cyber bullying.hahahahahahahahaaha get fucked. He agreeed that it was.aimed.at Kony so go suck a.fatone Mr Friend Aka fagboy. Yeah i have black friends no need to get.racial here buddy. Get off your high horse and stop showing off in front of ya boy. So you think mate. I aint no.douche. Im a good bloke"

"I like how you finished it with "Im a good bloke" After a string of insults."

---

Sorry for the post, I couldn't be bothered to string several photos in paint together, so spent time formatting 

Edit: It went on with the other 2 arguing about some serious stuff, and I couldn't be bothered, I had my terrible fun from it.


----------



## Murmel

Wingchunwarrior said:


> *Ash Kony*



I'm going to hell for laughing at this...


----------



## Genome

Fiction said:


> Yeah i have black friends



Bahaha I can't believe he played that card!


----------



## Bigsby

from this thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/187069-ngd-koa-dc800.html


----------



## kostein

AntoneBigsby said:


> from this thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/187069-ngd-koa-dc800.html


----------



## ZEBOV

All this stuff about Kony and Carl Weathers makes me want to reinstate my facebook.

EDIT: Ehh, I won't. Facebook is like AIDS.


----------



## wowspare




----------



## ZEBOV

I'm going to hell for laughing at that^


----------



## Metal_Webb

ZEBOV said:


> I'm going to hell for laughing at that^



Then you're going to get something special for this lot:





















 I am such a bad person


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## leandroab

mountainjam said:


> I dont know if people outside of the usa will recognize this guy, but



877 DJENT NOW


----------



## JUGGARNAUT

Metal_Webb said:


> Then you're going to get something special for this lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am such a bad person


 
...and I guess I'm driving the Bus there ;D


----------



## ZEBOV

Metal_Webb said:


> Then you're going to get something special for this lot:
> 
> *pics*
> 
> I am such a bad person



That's a good start to my day.


----------



## Onyx8String

berserker213 said:


> My first 7 (that I liked) was a Damien, and this came up when i was chatting with somebody the other day.



That is EXACTLY what happened to me with my Damien. Is this one about me? Hahahaha


----------



## synrgy

The Carl Weathers thing failed on my FB, too. I got 3 replies within 10 minutes, mostly consisting of Carl Weathers quotes, and then thanked my friends for proving my list was smarter than the average internet.


----------



## DLG

synrgy said:


> The Carl Weathers thing failed on my FB, too. I got 3 replies within 10 minutes, mostly consisting of Carl Weathers quotes, and then thanked my friends for proving my list was smarter than the average internet.



same here, happy gilmore and arrested development quotes started raining down from the heavens.


----------



## Mister-Tux

This is my small contribution:


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Like a Djentleman


----------



## Genome

Django said:


> Like a Djentleman



Get out


----------



## Rook

I feel the second was a little badly executed but I don't have time to be witty and original at the moment.


----------



## BlindingLight7

2000th thread post. 

umad?


----------



## Sicarius

BlindingLight7 said:


> 2000th thread post.
> 
> umad?


I'm sorry this is a bit slapdash


----------



## BlindingLight7

*Thread* Post #2000


----------



## Rook

Your post count says 1854 

My 4650 post count is confused 

EDIT: double


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

He means the post number for this thread. You know, the number up there in the upper right corner of your post.


----------



## BlindingLight7

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*


----------



## berserker213

Onyx8String said:


> That is EXACTLY what happened to me with my Damien. Is this one about me? Hahahaha



seriously though, I was very surprised by how good it sounded...it's been a few years since I had that one, but it stuck out enough that I still remember it lol


----------



## Sicarius

dragonblade629 said:


> He means the post number for this thread. You know, the number up there in the upper right corner of your post.


shush you


----------



## SenorDingDong

Found it on Facebook, can't stop laughing:


----------



## Genome




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Metal_Webb said:


> Then you're going to get something special for this lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am such a bad person



I LOL'd so hard.


----------



## leandroab

kennedyblake said:


>



Double win! hahahaha


----------



## Riffer




----------



## niffnoff

Riffer said:


>



That thread. Just. Wow


----------



## Riffer

Riffer said:


>


 
Just realized I spelled Yesterday wrong. FFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK!!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Has Ron released something worth listening to recently? As of yesrterday?


----------



## SenorDingDong

kennedyblake said:


>



Oh so _that's_ what self-respect in a woman looks like...


----------



## Scruffy1012




----------



## Ninetyfour




----------



## Hallic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvQE8QqOGJ4


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

BlindingLight7 said:


> Has Ron ever released something not worth listening to recently? As of yesrterday? Cos hes a mofuckin genius alien dude



fixed


----------



## VILARIKA

Hallic said:


>




Not sure what to think...


----------



## ZEBOV

That band is better off without the vocals.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That singer...wut?


----------



## xCaptainx

http://qkme.me/3ocsus


----------



## berserker213

Okay, now I have to ask - what thread are all of these Ron Jarzombek memes inspired by? I must read


----------



## Fiction

berserker213 said:


> Okay, now I have to ask - what thread are all of these Ron Jarzombek memes inspired by? I must read



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/191190-sorry-aal-lovers.html


----------



## berserker213

Fiction said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/191190-sorry-aal-lovers.html





Kinda sad the thread is closed now...I was gonna put a generic "cool story bro but it needs more dragons n shit" comment in there


----------



## BlindingLight7

We all know Tosin lost his endorsement because he plays other brands? :O



Don't know why I posted this, my mind is elsewhere.


----------



## berserker213

had to


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## Sicarius

WHERE'S YOUR DATA PLAN NOW?!

<3


----------



## ZEBOV

................................ *contains laughter*.......................... *snickers a little*.......................... *puts poker face back on*...................................


----------



## Sicarius

*shakes fist*


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> WHERE'S YOUR DATA PLAN NOW?!
> 
> <3



Didn't understand...


----------



## Sicarius

He missed liking a ban post.

he likes them all.

I caught him, twice.


----------



## tacotiklah

More references to the public ban list. Maybe if I post like 100 of these, people will realize it's not a good idea to unload gear unless you're a part of the community. Of course reality just set in:





Fawk....


----------



## leandroab

Sicarius said:


> He missed liking a ban post.
> 
> he likes them all.
> 
> I caught him, twice.



Oh LOL!!


----------



## DLG




----------



## Gabe_LTD

DLG said:


>



I hate snobs like this...


----------



## Wolf ov Fire




----------



## SenorDingDong

What the hell is retro thrash?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Some mod deleted this in the bkp official thread, so I'm reposting it


----------



## DLG

and we have a winner


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^^^


----------



## ZEBOV

DLG said:


> and we have a winner



That makes me want to rub my balls on people's phones


----------



## Fiction




----------



## Levi79

I really enjoy II II II, but I have mixed feelings about the vocals being there. In that video some of the vocals sound ridiculous, but I bet if you get that vocalist recording with that band and a good engineer, earth would explode with awesome.

Woops, thought the discussion of this band was the last page of the thread. Fuck it. I'm leaving this here.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## berserker213




----------



## BlackMastodon

^  Just saw that on Memebase and thought it was great.


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## Onyx8String

My first.


----------



## Onyx8String

at the third world ones


----------



## DLG




----------



## Faine

genome said:


>



LMFAO i get it!


----------



## tacotiklah

ZEBOV said:


>






Hahaha, I actually did this and Ben (MFB) was kind enough to fix that problem for me. 


And of course:


----------



## berserker213

Popped up in my feed on FB


Also,


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^ I lost my shit


----------



## JamesM

Thermodynamics!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Fiction

I heard the 'M' was for Money.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

23rd March 2012. Not the end of the World, the release of the new Meshuggah album. Sounds like the end of the World, is actually the death of Djent.


----------



## Sicarius

thank the devin!


----------



## Don Vito

I know it's plausible, but the fact that it's used as a serious promotion image is kinda funny.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i dont get it?


----------



## MFB

ghstofperdition said:


> Hahaha, I actually did this and Ben (MFB) was kind enough to fix that problem for me.



Ah the good ol' days


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Thrashmanzac said:


> i dont get it?


 
It seems that theres no high E string on it. There is at the headstock...but not the bridge


----------



## Fiction

Looks like there's no e string


----------



## niffnoff

:|


----------



## Semikiller

I just realized something...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> [ME SHUGGAH]


I got a better one...


----------



## Nag

been asked by my buddies on the chat to show you this one (amp talk...)


----------



## Chickenhawk

HOLY SHIT, NAGASH POSTED ON THE FORUMS!!!!


----------



## berserker213

The one of Jeff and Tosin was on facebook a few days ago, so I added to it


----------



## thealexkelley

First World Metal Problems meme | quickmeme

have fun with these guys. sorry im a n00b.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thealexkelley said:


> First World Metal Problems meme | quickmeme
> 
> have fun with these guys. sorry im a n00b.



First one: Don't see anything wrong with bassists + picks .
Third one: This happened when I saw Agalloch. They were moshing the whole time, didn't make sense to me .


----------



## Neil

*edit double post*


----------



## Riffer

thealexkelley said:


> First World Metal Problems meme | quickmeme
> 
> have fun with these guys. sorry im a n00b.


 Hahahaha awesome. For some reason I can't save them as jpeg's. They save themselves as gifs on my computer and don't show up


----------



## Goatchrist

thealexkelley said:


> First World Metal Problems meme | quickmeme
> 
> have fun with these guys. sorry im a n00b.



Ha, laughed my ass off.. amazing xD


----------



## Neil

These are the best two IMO


----------



## MFB

The grindcore one killed me


----------



## caskettheclown




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Neil said:


> These are the best two IMO



Damn, I had the same idea for that one when I tried listening to Light of Day, Day of Darkness on my bus to school.


----------



## metal_sam14

caskettheclown said:


>



This happens to me ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Lukifer

^ If I dont get Dream Theater I get Opeth. Sure I love Opeth but damn they arent the only prog metal band out there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scherzo1928

love this one


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## Metal_Webb




----------



## DLG

this is what happens when you spend your life playing guitar through software


----------



## Hallic

DLG said:


> this is what happens when you spend your life playing guitar through software




even without playing your life thru software... That person clearly hasnt ever had a speakers/headphones


----------



## Gabe_LTD

Nagash said:


> been asked by my buddies on the chat to show you this one (amp talk...)








Hey nagash I thought you would enjoy this one ahah


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Genome

vampiregenocide said:


>



Oh god I nearly woke the whole house up.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## Winspear




----------



## BlindingLight7

EtherealEntity said:


>


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Sofos

genome said:


> Oh god I nearly woke the whole house up.



i posted that one about 20 pages back.


----------



## Sofos

Found this one online:






Made me have to make this one:


----------



## tacotiklah

Nice one Garrett!


----------



## C2Aye

I honestly felt just a little bit saddened by it


----------



## Blasphemer

top scoring links : MetalMemes

These are making me actually LOL, which doesn't happen very often. I'm sure you guys will appreciate 

This may be in the wrong section. Feel free to move.


----------



## highlordmugfug

@ the wonka one.


----------



## ridner

I am disappoint.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That's so damn funny.


----------



## The Uncreator




----------



## TimmaethBoy

The Uncreator said:


>


----------



## Blasphemer

^ That one and the "25 minute walk to work - cant finish my favorite prog song" had me cracking up


----------



## bradthelegend

Laughed so loud I woke up my roommates.


----------



## Metal_Webb




----------



## matt397




----------



## wlfers




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## The Uncreator




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Ugh, again with this!


----------



## niffnoff




----------



## Gabe_LTD

Here Is my attempt at hipster Kitty

Btw " Yes" is a band


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Gabe_ESP said:


> Here Is my attempt at hipster Kitty
> 
> Btw " Yes" is a band



How is that being a hipster? Yes is fucking fantastic!



Still a bit off topic, but at least it's music related.


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## samdaman87

lol what happend to all the Ron Sword memes? Haven't seen a new one in ages.


----------



## samdaman87

Just going to leave this here


----------



## Don Vito

eew


----------



## samdaman87

kennedyblake said:


> eew


exactly


----------



## niffnoff




----------



## Don Vito

samdaman87 said:


> lol what happend to all the Ron Sword memes? Haven't seen a new one in ages.


He's probably to busy being the next Cannibal Corpse to cause anymore controversy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

samdaman87 said:


> *pic*
> 
> Just going to leave this here
> 
> *pic*


Dat class.


----------



## ZEBOV

Just this.......


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Don't know if this is posted already:


----------



## sojorel

kennedyblake said:


> eew



I know what you mean, Limp Bizkit are awful.


----------



## tacotiklah

And of course, I love this one:


----------



## BlindingLight7

ghstofperdition said:


> And of course, I love this one:


where do you guys make these memes?


----------



## Neil

My first thoughts...


----------



## JamesM

They're getting smarter...


----------



## scherzo1928

The Armada said:


> They're getting smarter...


 
If you can tell me where the picture is from (or who the guy in the picture is) I'll buy one of your cloudyhead shirts... if you still sell them.


----------



## JamesM

A Josep Lluís Núñez impersonation!


----------



## scherzo1928

The Armada said:


> A Josep Lluís Núñez impersonation!


 
ding ding ding
from the catalan show crackovia.


----------



## JamesM

Priceless.


----------



## Alberto7

scherzo1928 said:


> ding ding ding
> from the catalan show crackovia.




That's one of the funniest things I've watched in a while!


----------



## Lukifer

Neil said:


> My first thoughts...



I........ love you


----------



## Aevolve




----------



## berserker213

was listening to Trivium a little while ago. thought of this while I was singing along with "Anthem"


----------



## Don Vito

^





C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!


----------



## Bigsby

Me on ss.org






True story


----------



## wowspare

^ This actually makes me feel a little sad lol


----------



## Captain Axx




----------



## Gabe_LTD

Here is my Lame attempt At making Some Music Memes again...


Here Is one for you amon amarth fans 




Im not a die hard Amon Amarth fan, but I do enjoy their music

Here is one for you Animals As leaders fans   




Lol im a huge AAL fan, and you gotta admit this is so true 


and Here Is my shittiest Attempt At making musician memes.


----------



## Infamous Impact

^ The last one is biographical.


----------



## caskettheclown

^ Who is the last guitarist in the last picture???


----------



## Gabe_LTD

caskettheclown said:


> ^ Who is the last guitarist in the last picture???



Alan holdsworth  
His stuff takes A while to get used to, that's why I said " my future Favorite guitarist" 
Because My brain Is having a hard time understanding what he's doing..
pure genius


----------



## Don Vito

Gabe_ESP said:


>


Are you me?


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy shit Ghst  lolololololololol


----------



## sojorel




----------



## C2Aye

Since we're on the subject on Allan Holdsworth...


----------



## Gabe_LTD

sojorel said:


>



This made me laugh 
even though It's about me


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## caskettheclown




----------



## BlackMastodon

squid-boy said:


>



I checked their site and saw the newer version but only really noticed different pickups. What else did they change?


----------



## squid-boy

BlackMastodon said:


> I checked their site and saw the newer version but only really noticed different pickups. What else did they change?



Black finish and pickups are the only changes... so far. I'm just a little butthurt because I would much rather have passives in my RG2228. Granted, I've had it since 2008 and could replace the pickups, but I'd need some expendable cashflow. 

If they re-vamp the RG2228 a third time, there will probably be a, "IBANEZ!!! Y U NO GET RG2228 RIGHT THE SECOND TIME?"


----------



## BlackMastodon

squid-boy said:


> Black finish and pickups are the only changes... so far. I'm just a little butthurt because I would much rather have passives in my RG2228. Granted, I've had it since 2008 and could replace the pickups, but I'd need some expendable cashflow.
> 
> If they re-vamp the RG2228 a third time, there will probably be a, "IBANEZ!!! Y U NO GET RG2228 RIGHT THE SECOND TIME?"



Barely noticed the black as opposed to galaxy black finish.  Good to see you have the option of having passive pickups now at least.


----------



## Sofos

/thread


----------



## Bigsby

^ is this memes?


----------



## Cabinet

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> /thread


I can't for the life of me find where that little shit is from


----------



## MFB

A worn out joke


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Don Vito

^ Insightful memes my man!


----------



## ZEBOV

ghstofperdition said:


>



I
LOVE
YOU


----------



## niffnoff




----------



## Sofos

Cabinet said:


> I can't for the life of me find where that little shit is from



me either. i found this gif by chance


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3




----------



## wowspare

SHONO


----------



## MFB




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Cabinet said:


> I can't for the life of me find where that little shit is from



People think it's the moron that was here but it's really Purple and Brown.


----------



## wowspare

gunshow86de said:


>



Could someone please tell me what this whole 'rock' thing on ss.org is about? I'm not that active and I joined pretty recently lol


----------



## Cabinet

dragonblade629 said:


> People think it's the moron that was here but it's really Purple and Brown.



Dude I totally thought it was Sesame Street!


----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## niffnoff

wowspare said:


> Could someone please tell me what this whole 'rock' thing on ss.org is about? I'm not that active and I joined pretty recently lol



We had a phase a while ago where we had the obsession to kill things with a rock, at least that was my conception. Typically, it'd go along the lines of...






You know what to do


----------



## Neil




----------



## BlindingLight7

BlackMastodon said:


> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post
> incredibly long post


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## synrgy




----------



## SenorDingDong

^ Must be ridiculously uncomfortable to play.


----------



## Lukifer

JWGriebel said:


> ^ Must be ridiculously uncomfortable to play.



But who else in the galaxy plays a Corellian Frigate bass???


----------



## BlackMastodon

The satellite dish might be a convenient thumb rest.


----------



## Infamous Impact




----------



## FormerlyVintage

I think the creators of the site intended something else when they started a forum centered around "Rock" music...


----------



## BlindingLight7




----------



## gunshow86de

vampiregenocide said:


> *MOD EDIT (3/24/2011) -- Rules for this thread:
> 
> 1.) No direct attacks
> 
> 2.) No NSFW
> 
> 3.) Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.
> 
> 4.) Standard forum etiquette and rules applies here. (no racist, homophobic, etc).
> 
> 5.) Please host all pictures on a third party site such as photobucket, tinypic, imagevenue, etc.
> 
> We reserve the right to ban, delete or lock at anytime based on who can follow the rules. If you see anybody do anything on this list, report them and they will be dealt with.*



*cough*


----------



## Lukifer

Still the coolest Star Wars guitar ever, courtesy of Mr Keith Merrow!


----------



## tacotiklah

gunshow86de said:


> *cough*


----------



## MFB

You need to add a black foreveralone face and change it to "ONLY TWO GIRLS ON SSO"


----------



## tacotiklah

You're right, I do. Lemme go hunting on google images for a template...

Edit:
Gah, nothing good and my attempts at using paint were horrendous. Drak would rip out my soul and eat it if he saw the travesty I was making in paint....


----------



## ZEBOV

synrgy said:


>





Lukifer said:


> But who else in the galaxy plays a Corellian Frigate bass???



That's too small to be a frigate. Frigates are much larger. That is one out of numerous kinds of Corellian freighters. That particular model is a YT1300. If I were to fly a Corellian freighter, it would be a YT2000. Beautiful ship!


----------



## Lukifer

I meant to type freighter. I had a brain fart. Was probably drinking.....


----------



## Sofos




----------



## sk3ks1s

For any Safety Fire fans...???


----------



## bhakan

ZEBOV said:


> That's too small to be a frigate. Frigates are much larger. That is one out of numerous kinds of Corellian freighters. That particular model is a YT1300. If I were to fly a Corellian freighter, it would be a YT2000. Beautiful ship!


Slightly off topic, but do you think Corelia got their name from Star Wars? I've pondered it before but never sure. They're already one of my favorite bands, but if their name is from Star Wars I would love them even more.


----------



## Lukifer

bhakan said:


> Slightly off topic, but do you think Corelia got their name from Star Wars? I've pondered it before but never sure. They're already one of my favorite bands, but if their name is from Star Wars I would love them even more.




Ive thought the same about Boba Flex. Dont really listen to them but a cool name! Also the band Dagobah!!


----------



## synrgy

Don't forget Nerf Herder.

A buddy of mine also used to play in a band called Red 5 Standing By.

Also, :


----------



## Lukifer

We need a star wars thread!!!


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Lukifer




----------



## poisonelvis




----------



## Pooluke41

Quick! Make a thread on the Hunger games and Dogs in off topic so we don't get this shut down!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Quick! Make a thread about not closing down others threads so this doesn't get shut down!


totally ot


----------



## gunshow86de

Come on people. This is not a general memes thread. This is memes specifically about Sevenstring.org and closely related concepts (like guitars or music). It's already been closed before for getting off topic. Don't ruin this for us Gene!


----------



## Xaios

synrgy said:


>



This is the bass that played "Run" by The Kessels in under 12 bars.


----------



## Demiurge




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

gunshow86de said:


> Come on people. This is not a general memes thread. This is memes specifically about Sevenstring.org and closely related concepts (like guitars or music). It's already been closed before for getting off topic. Don't ruin this for us Gene!



They won't listen, they're like animals. What men are we without a topic?


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## ittoa666

Lukifer said:


> We need a star wars thread!!!



I second this.


----------



## Bigsby

Lukifer said:


> We need a star wars thread!!!



Done

now hopefully we can keep this thread from getting derailed


----------



## Metal_Webb

AntoneBigsby said:


> now hopefully we can keep this thread from getting derailed



I suspect it's a tad late for that.




Like 89 pages too late


----------



## SenorDingDong

^

90


----------



## gunshow86de

JWGriebel said:


> ^
> 
> 90



56

L2fortypostsperpage


----------



## SenorDingDong

gunshow86de said:


>



I can't tell you how many threads in the Music section suckered me in with the title "New Progressive Metal blahblahblah" just to assault me with djent


----------



## Gabe_LTD

I found these pics on Canv.as 

Just thought I would share ,












Edit: 


synrgy said:


> Don't forget Nerf Herder.
> 
> A buddy of mine also used to play in a band called Red 5 Standing By.



The force is Strong with your friend,


----------



## Neil




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^  Definitely first world problems.


----------



## djpharoah

+erep


----------



## MFB




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## ASoC

Don't know is anyone has seen this, but


----------



## gunshow86de

ASoC said:


> Don't know is anyone has seen this, but



Don't know is anyone has seen this, but



vampiregenocide said:


> *MOD EDIT (3/24/2011) -- Rules for this thread:
> 
> 1.) No direct attacks
> 
> 2.) No NSFW
> 
> 3.) Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.
> 
> 4.) Standard forum etiquette and rules applies here. (no racist, homophobic, etc).
> 
> 5.) Please host all pictures on a third party site such as photobucket, tinypic, imagevenue, etc.
> 
> We reserve the right to ban, delete or lock at anytime based on who can follow the rules. If you see anybody do anything on this list, report them and they will be dealt with.*


----------



## wowspare




----------



## leandroab

SenorDingDong said:


>



I don't get it...


----------



## BlackMastodon

leandroab said:


> I don't get it...


They used to be really thrashy/angry in their earlier albums and now they are just having a good time? That's my guess, mainly based off of pictures such as these:


----------



## Genome




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/194138-my-first-attempt-drum-software.html


----------



## Lukifer

All_¥our_Bass;2975179 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/194138-my-first-attempt-drum-software.html




I have been eternalized in the form of a Meme!! Im glad you notice how I had the hi-hat forward in the mix, thats what I was going for. Its a new genre called Hihatdjent!


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MOAR MEMES


----------



## MFB

Stealthdjentstic said:


> MOAR MEMES


----------



## Cabinet

kennedyblake said:


>


----------



## Ardez




----------



## Gabe_LTD

Well Im just gonna dump some more music memes, 
Even though I should stop posting in this thread.

here's one For You hippies 





Okay here's this tupac one that has been floating Around the internet for a while now , Im a big star wars fan and this makes me laugh.
because I always knew that when americans get holograms for the first time they aren't going to have The president give hologram speeches all over the country.
no that would be too lame, we gotta bring back tupac first...    






For you black metal fans, you will enjoy this one.





and last but not least, The most Awesome Iwrestledabearonce tee shirt ever.
honestly I hate their sound, I always thought They had a lot of potential To be a aWesome band...but we all know that's not gonna happen


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## XEN




----------



## sage

^^^ Total. Frikkin'. Win.


----------



## ddtonfire

Nice.


----------



## ddtonfire




----------



## Ardez

Can't remember if repost though... Lol'd myself at least


----------



## niffnoff




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## djpharoah

Ahem...



> Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.


----------



## Swyse




----------



## groovemasta

CHON being listed as a djent band on got-djent.com is a meme in itself.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

SenorDingDong said:


>



So true.


----------



## Lagtastic




----------



## Don Vito

Me ^


----------



## SenorDingDong

Today children, you will _read_ your meme. WITHOUT PICTURE.


How to tell the difference between different genres of metal

POWER METAL: The protagonist arrives riding a white unicorn, escapes from the dragon, saves the princess and makes love to her in an enchanted forest.

THRASH METAL: The protagonist arrives, fights the dragon, saves the princess and fucks her.

HEAVY METAL: The protagonist arrives on a Harley, kills the dragon, drinks a few beers and fucks the princess.

FOLK METAL: The protagonist arrives with some friends playing accordions, violins, flutes and many more weird instruments, the dragon falls asleep (because of all the dancing). Then all leave........ without the princess.

VIKING METAL: The protagonist arrives in a ship, kills the dragon with his mighty axe, skins the dragon and eats it, rapes the princess to death, steals her belongings and burns the castle before leaving.

DEATH METAL: The protagonist arrives, kills the dragon, fucks the princess and kills her, then leaves.

BLACK METAL: The protagonist IS the dragon, dwells in the heart of the night with in a castle full of hellhounds and eternal flames. He kills the sassy knight, fucks the noble steed and sacrifices the princess to Satan.

GORE METAL: The protagonist arrives, kills the dragon and spreads his guts in front of the castle, fucks the princess and kills her. Then he fucks the dead body again, slashes her belly and eats her guts. Then he fucks the carcass for the third time, burns the corpse and fucks it for the last time.

DOOM METAL: The protagonist arrives, sees the size of the dragon and thinks he could never beat him, then he gets depressed and commits suicide. The dragon eats his body and the princess as dessert. That's the end of the sad story.

PROGRESSIVE METAL: The protagonist arrives with a guitar and plays a solo of 26 minutes. The dragon kills himself out of boredom. The protagonist arrives to the princess' bedroom, plays another solo with all the techniques and tunes he learned in the last year of the conservatory. The princess escapes looking for the 'HEAVY METAL' protagonist.

GLAM METAL: The protagonist arrives, the dragon laughs at the guy's appearance and lets him enter. He steals the princess' make up and tries to paint the castle in a beautiful pink colour.

NU METAL: The protagonist arrives in a run down Honda Civic and attempts to fight the dragon but he burns to death when his moronic baggy clothes catch fire.


----------



## sage




----------



## sage




----------



## Gabe_LTD

sage said:


>




DJENT : The Protagonist goes in the cave Fucks the Dragon, kills the princess. Posts NGD the next day.


Edit: some one gave me neg Rep for saying This ?


----------



## Faine

SenorDingDong said:


> Today children, you will _read_ your meme. WITHOUT PICTURE.
> 
> GORE METAL: The protagonist arrives, kills the dragon and spreads his guts in front of the castle, fucks the princess and kills her. Then he fucks the dead body again, slashes her belly and eats her guts. Then he fucks the carcass for the third time, burns the corpse and fucks it for the last time.





I lost my shit


----------



## scherzo1928

Faine said:


> I lost my shit


 
finding it should be easy... follow the brown trail.


----------



## Don Vito

sage said:


>


The protagonist arrives through a signal chain. Complains about all the echo and feed back he's getting in the cave. Uses his polyrhythms to make the dragon's head explode. 

Abandons the princess proclaiming


----------



## Lukifer

The djent guy does nothing, because djent is not a genre. Duh........


----------



## niffnoff

Lukifer said:


> The djent guy does nothing, because djent is not a genre. Duh........











Anyway, isn't that genre post already a thread?


----------



## sojorel




----------



## Vostre Roy

Not mine, but funny nonetheless:


----------



## mikernaut




----------



## gunshow86de

mikernaut said:


>



I don't think you can technically call them aliens while they are still in Mexico.


----------



## Fred the Shred

OWWWW! BURRRRRRNNNNNN!


----------



## Bigfan

gunshow86de said:


> I don't think you can technically call them aliens while they are still in Mexico.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

F# HK strat ftw


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

What ever happened to BRJ, anyway? I remember two summers ago you couldn't look at the forums without seeing a BRJ NGD but now he's barely mentioned at all.


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## glassmoon0fo

gunshow86de said:


> I don't think you can technically call them aliens while they are still in Mexico.


 
Having a derp moment, I dont get it  someone let me in on the funny haha


----------



## gunshow86de

glassmoon0fo said:


> Having a derp moment, I dont get it  someone let me in on the funny haha



There is a rumor that the woodwork for BRJ's is done in Mexico. I don't know if there's any substantial evidence though.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Just made this lol.


----------



## Fiction




----------



## Metal_Webb

Yeah, I've been guilty of it, but for crying out loud, there was just a 2 page reminder about the point of this thread.


----------



## Lukifer

Maybe we could start a non-ss.o related meme thread. Like the official bull shit meme thread.


----------



## BlindingLight7




----------



## SammyKillChambers

Found this and laughed my ass off.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Shut the fuck up and get on topic. Seriously, guys, this is far beyond the line of rediculousness.


----------



## Lukifer

Ok i started a non sso related meme thread. Post away, away off topic.....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/196145-official-off-topic-meme-thread.html


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## Genome




----------



## Fiction

To the 'Stay on topic' Neg Rep my post was very much on topic.. It's a picture of -42- from the "pictures of yourself" thread and the quote is something he (-42-) said in the thread about Kid Rocks guitarists guitar inlay.

SammyKillChambers also seems quite on topic after the obsession some people on the forum have with wood types


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## sojorel




----------



## Genome

Also to the 'Stay on Topic' neg rep... didn't realise prog music in general was classed as off topic? Seems to be a big part of the boards, but nevermind.


----------



## gunshow86de

From http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...its-plane-nope-just-bad-ss-new-chair-day.html;






EDIT: Could probably add;


----------



## DLG




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY




----------



## MFB




----------



## sojorel

Thoughts?


----------



## Neil

^ I recently made a meme about a black machine thread, posted it in here and decided not to post it in the thread as I thought it may be too off topic,

a mod then posted it into the actual thread


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Who gives a fuck if you stray slightly off topic?

Do people really get that frustrated by it?


----------



## Riffer

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Who gives a fuck if you stray slightly off topic?
> 
> Do people really get that frustrated by it?


Yes

(1,000 POST!!!!!!! also an avatar change to celebrate the occasion )


----------



## Don Vito

Riffer said:


> Yes
> 
> (*1,0000 POST!!!!!!*! also an avatar change to celebrate the occasion )


----------



## sage

Riffer said:


> Yes
> 
> (1,0000 POST!!!!!!! also an avatar change to celebrate the occasion )


----------



## Riffer

kennedyblake said:


>


 Damn it!!!!! Changed to correct number of posts. A little too fast on the 0 on the keyboard I guess.


----------



## Neil

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Who gives a fuck if you stray slightly off topic?
> 
> Do people really get that frustrated by it?


People get really pissed of about people going off topic in this thread, which *is in the off topic section*,

I dread to think what happens if you go off topic elsewhere on the forums lol


----------



## Razzy

Neil said:


> People get really pissed of about people going off topic in this thread, which *is in the off topic section*,
> 
> I dread to think what happens if you go off topic elsewhere on the forums lol



The memes are supposed to be ss.org related as it was the original point of the thread. People get pissed because this thread has been closed in the past because of people going off topic, and we all missed it very much, and we don't want it to happen.

You want to post random, stupid memes? Go to 4chan.


----------



## Lukifer

I don't get why they closed the off topic meme thread I started. It would have help to keep the random dumb ones out of here. I don't understand I guess.


----------



## sage

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2983576-post66.html


----------



## scherzo1928

sage said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2983576-post66.html


 
Here's the context.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Every time I see that last one Scherzo it makes me super jealous. What's in that anyway?


----------



## Fiction

BlackMastodon said:


> Every time I see that last one Scherzo it makes me super jealous. What's in that anyway?



Aluminium


----------



## MFB

Aluminum


----------



## Metal_Webb

MFB said:


> Aluminum



&#623;n&#305;u&#305;&#623;n&#1503;&#592;

Fixed


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ fucking /THREAD


----------



## Gemmeadia




----------



## Furtive Glance

Inspiration: I remember reading a post way back about Emmure songs being a compilation of "spilled Cheerios". The analogy is perfect


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy shit that was sooooooooooooooo fucking funny.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bekanor




----------



## Bungle

Edit: my bad.


----------



## MFB

*sigh*



> 3.) Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.



Please, no. non-SSO. related. memes.


----------



## Lukifer

^^ What the hell does that even mean?? Besides not being related to SSO???


----------



## MFB




----------



## Fiction

Lukifer said:


> ^^ What the hell does that even mean?? Besides not being related to SSO???



Make memes related to Sevenstring..

Such as a joke about wood species, or djent, or pickups, or a current trending thread. But not just throw in that funny picture with a kitten on it enquiring about a cheeseburger because it's a meme. It's easier for a mod to look after this one thread then try and control a thread where that same meme is posted hundreds of time on other websites.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dont h8 mfb


----------



## SamSam

^
^

Don't be hatin now


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

whos h8in in here?


----------



## caskettheclown

Why are so many peoples avatars "swyse"?


Guys i feel out of the loop. Im cool too guys... i think


----------



## Lukifer

Fiction said:


> Make memes related to Sevenstring..
> 
> Such as a joke about wood species, or djent, or pickups, or a current trending thread. But not just throw in that funny picture with a kitten on it enquiring about a cheeseburger because it's a meme. It's easier for a mod to look after this one thread then try and control a thread where that same meme is posted hundreds of time on other websites.



I know what sso memes are supposed to be. Punctuation error on my part.


----------



## Xaios




----------



## leandroab

Is Swyse the new shono?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Xaios said:


>





gunshow86de said:


>


Yes.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Swyse for the new Shono.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I like this.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yay, trend successful


----------



## niffnoff




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## sojorel




----------



## jairic

Whatever, I'm in.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Hmm...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

jairic said:


> Whatever, I'm in.



Well, you are his brother


----------



## leandroab

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yay, trend successful



nop...


----------



## MFB

If Swyse is the new Shono, whens the perma-ban happen?


----------



## Lukifer

Hmmmm I m on the bandwagon

<<<----


----------



## gunshow86de

No, we must all change our avatars to pictures of Mittens Romney on a bad hair day.


----------



## spawnofthesith

This thread is great, I wish I had been posting here longer so I could get more of these, the ones I do get are fucking hilarious


----------



## Captain Shoggoth




----------



## Fiction




----------



## ZEBOV

gunshow86de said:


> No, we must all change our avatars to pictures of Mittens Romney on a bad hair day.



I'm sticking with Darth Nihilus, thank you very much.

DARTH NIHILUS FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## Gabe_LTD

well here are some more music memes guys for some laughs 


here are the ones I made























And here is two I found online 
Apperently this is the sophisticated metalhead meme...? 





I Like powermetal but this made me laugh im sorry


----------



## Demiurge

Gabe_LTD said:


>



You missed, "Close-minded Wife Won't Let Me Have One"


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## IAMLORDVADER




----------



## Lukifer

Gabe_LTD said:


>



Is this Micheal Romeo in high school???????


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## Don Vito

Lukifer said:


> Is this Micheal Romeo in high school???????



Beat me to it damn it!!!

I can't believe he took the time to pose for a school portrait. I figure it got in the way of his 24 hour practice marathons.


----------



## Lukifer

kennedyblake said:


> Beat me to it damn it!!!
> 
> I can't believe he took the time to pose for a school portrait. I figure it got in the way of his 24 hour practice marathons.



Yeah he was probably running over scales in his head while he posed.


----------



## Gabe_LTD

Demiurge said:


> You missed, "Close-minded Wife Won't Let Me Have One"



Hahhahah  



Lukifer said:


> Is this Micheal Romeo in high school???????



Actually I have no idea who that kid is... 
He's the " sophisticated metalhead" meme? 


and here is the same joke with two different guitarists...


----------



## wowspare

Gabe_LTD said:


> Hahhahah
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have no idea who that kid is...
> He's the " sophisticated metalhead" meme?
> 
> 
> and here is the same joke with two different guitarists...



Somebody should make a Yngwie Malmsteen meme...... "I got 99 problems and a strat ain't one"


----------



## gunshow86de

wowspare said:


> Somebody should make a Yngwie Malmsteen meme...... "I got 99 problems and donuts are all of them"


----------



## SenorDingDong

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

IDK if this is a meme but..



<-------- New avatar


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Stealth, i need that Avatar.


----------



## SammyKillChambers

The awkward moment when I realised that this is PRECISELY me.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

SenorDingDong said:


>



No, man, he has people get him drinks (I forget which one, it wasn't English, whatever it was). Trust me, I've seen him and he is that kind of asshole.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat,Swedish, and not giving a fuck.

These are the lives and times of yinugwee malmsteen


----------



## DLG




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^


----------



## Don Vito

DLG said:


>



I have accepted my choice. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsEHu-wxEyU


----------



## Don Vito

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/197342-new-chelsea-grin-song-lilith.html


----------



## DLG

kennedyblake said:


> I have accepted my choice.




this meme is funny mostly to me because my friends made one of me called "good guy galic" that's really similar.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER




----------



## Rook

I'm naming my Rhythm patch that immediately.


----------



## TimSE

IAMLORDVADER said:


>


----------



## FormerlyVintage

^ That is possibly the greatest thing since oxygen.


----------



## Lukifer

^^ Also that is a pretty damn good photoshop job!!


----------



## wowspare




----------



## BlackMastodon

^Who dat?


----------



## simulclass83

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Who dat?


Ola Englund


----------



## SenorDingDong

simulclass83 said:


> Ola Englund



Who's Ola Englund?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

SenorDingDong said:


> Who's Ola Englund?



only the best youtube guitarist/producer/tone-whore on the planet


----------



## Don Vito

SenorDingDong said:


> Who's Ola Englund?



The man who tells me what gear to buy that I can't afford.


----------



## Gabe_LTD

kennedyblake said:


> The man who tells me what gear to buy that I can't afford...and can make a potato sound like a 2000$ mesa boogie


 fixed

   sorry but I had to add that.


----------



## matt397

SenorDingDong said:


> Who's Ola Englund?


Ola Fucking Englund


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I just found this thread and it's an instant favorite. I will spend long hours procrastinating and going through the entire thing.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## ittoa666

I'm gonna sit back and wait for a grey dog meme. 




This is gonna be great.


----------



## Variant

IAMLORDVADER said:


>



That's awesome!  Prepare to get banned for "crapping up" the meme thread with non-meme content though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That is a meme


----------



## MFB

I'm fairly certain the Axe-FX is a meme for SSO members

Plus, now we can also scent-match while we tone match


----------



## Don Vito

MFB said:


> Plus, now we can also scent-match while we tone match


Good God, if you exist, shut the website down.

Edit: 1000th post biatches.


----------



## sojorel




----------



## teamfive

Haha.. I think Im liking this thread..
Ill be coming here again.. xD


----------



## SenorDingDong

Saw this on Rings of Saturn's FB page, thought it was pretty funny even if it isn't entirely true:


----------



## Xaios

It's missing a "BWWOOOOOWWWW" button.


----------



## MFB

Xaios said:


> It's missing a "BWWOOOOOWWWW" button.



Thats what the green one is for


----------



## Don Vito

SenorDingDong said:


> Saw this on Rings of Saturn's FB page, thought it was pretty funny even if it isn't entirely true:


Fake

It doesn't have BKP's


----------



## SenorDingDong

Xaios said:


> It's missing a "BWWOOOOOWWWW" button.





MFB said:


> Thats what the green one is for





kennedyblake said:


> Fake
> 
> It doesn't have BKP's


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^Also needs 3 Tubescreamers and 5 noisegates.


----------



## ittoa666

All_¥our_Bass;3022288 said:


> ^Also needs 3 Tubescreamers and 5 noisegates.



Plus the gate included in the amp.


----------



## Don Vito

And until I see Misha rocking an Explorer, it will remain further invalid.


----------



## thealexkelley

here ya go


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Fix'd


----------



## Xaios

Django said:


> Fix'd



I see what you did there.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito

And yes, BKP now has an inverted Rusty Cooley signature pickup. He realized kids don't like shredding anymore.


----------



## BlindingLight7

maximum booooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## JosephAOI

Guys...
I introduced one of my friends to Periphery and The Contortionist and such a while back. Today, she posted a facebook status saying "I <3 djent metal"

FUCKING GET THE ROCK.

EDIT: Screencap




Fuck these people.


----------



## Don Vito

Somewhere, Fredrik Thordendal is weeping metal gears on his M8M.

I suppose I'm not helping any with "Djent Hero" images


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

If its in wikipedia, its a genre.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Stealthdjentstic said:


> If its in wikipedia, its a genre.



*AHEM*

Mangue Bit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bandana thrash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I do believe zis, ah...

counters your point, good sir.


----------



## sojorel




----------



## Guitarmiester

The Red Ranger is my new favorite frand. Oh Chris, and his djent metal sweater... "it's a sneaky sneaky d."


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bandana thrash.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

BlackMastodon said:


> Bandana thrash.








That's a "Potbelly's" pizza sandwich, being dunked in chilli w/ cheese and onions.

I really need to take some pics of me rocking out with my bandanas. I've got a nearly identical forest green one as well.


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^Why so queasy?



Django said:


> Fix'd


Still missing a string (or 2) .


----------



## Sofos

Wait.. could it be..? yes... i think so...





a ban not yet liked by ZEBOV... a rare site indeed. by ratio, more rare than Shiny Pokemon.


----------



## MFB

The key word in that phrase is "yet"


----------



## ZEBOV

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Wait.. could it be..? yes... i think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a ban not yet liked by ZEBOV... a rare site indeed. by ratio, more rare than Shiny Pokemon.



I thought I did....


----------



## SenorDingDong

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Wait.. could it be..? yes... i think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a ban not yet liked by ZEBOV... a rare site indeed. by ratio, more rare than Shiny Pokemon.



Hey, that's me


----------



## ZEBOV

^What's you?


----------



## SenorDingDong

ZEBOV said:


> ^What's you?



Beating you to liking the post.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

kennedyblake said:


>



Amazing.


----------



## Don Vito

DJENT HERO 2: Quote Filler


----------



## liamh

All_¥our_Bass;3024387 said:


> Still missing a string (or 2) .


...or 35


----------



## ZEBOV

SenorDingDong said:


> Beating you to liking the post.



Ah, that's a normal thing to happen. But going days without "liking" it is rare.


----------



## sojorel




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I believe it was Max, at least he was the one who banned him. 

I was so happy when I saw that because that guy was SUCH AN ASSHOLE. And I don't think he was trolling, I think that guy was legitimately a bigoted asswipe.


----------



## Sofos

trust me, i know how much of an asshole he is. i didnt realize who it was until i saw AT WAR WITH GOD. dude goes to EVERY fucking show im at and wont leave me alone, there or on facebook. wish he would just fuck off already.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JosephAOI

Guys, we need an advice animal that's something like the typical SSO member. I would make it, but I don't know what to use for a picture. The background wheel should totally be grey and dark blue like it is on here though.

I thought of one idea for it though

Top line: Gets banned from SSO
Bottom line: Goes through proxy server to keep looking at NGD's


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JosephAOI said:


> Guys, we need an advice animal that's something like the typical SSO member. I would make it, but I don't know what to use for a picture. The background wheel should totally be grey and dark blue like it is on here though.
> 
> I thought of one idea for it though
> 
> Top line: Gets banned from SSO
> Bottom line: Goes through proxy server to keep looking at NGD's



Or clears cache/cookies. That's what I do.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hmmm maybe the SSO ocelot?


----------



## JosephAOI

I was thinking more along the lines of something like an old avatar that everyone knows.

Like maybe an old Randy avatar?

Or...


----------



## Metal_Webb

Done.
SSO Member


----------



## JosephAOI

^ 

+rep


----------



## MFB

Fuck. That.

Shono is already a (shitty) meme, and the last thing we need is that abomination as our "mascot." At this point we're reaching 9Gag status on the shitshow chart and tied with 4Chan so how about something potentially worth using instead of recycled garbage huh?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Progressive Guitarist | Meme Generator


----------



## Razzy




----------



## Metal_Webb

MFB said:


> Fuck. That.
> 
> Shono is already a (shitty) meme, and the last thing we need is that abomination as our "mascot." At this point we're reaching 9Gag status on the shitshow chart and tied with 4Chan so how about something potentially worth using instead of recycled garbage huh?



Just fulfilling a man's request :shrugs:

Anyway, all memes are inherrently "recycled garbage", it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## ZEBOV

Thrashmanzac said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



It's funny how my name stands out from everyone else's.


----------



## scherzo1928

ZEBOV said:


> It's funny how my name stands out from everyone else's.


 
Skip to 0:21 for an explanation.


----------



## Don Vito

MFB said:


> Fuck. That.
> 
> Shono is already a (shitty) meme, and the last thing we need is that abomination as our "mascot." At this point we're reaching 9Gag status on the shitshow chart and tied with 4Chan so how about something potentially worth using instead of recycled garbage huh?


----------



## Genome




----------



## JosephAOI

This isn't exactly a typical experienced SSO member but more like a shono/troll type thing.


----------



## xCaptainx




----------



## Don Vito

I think you just won the trophy for the smallest meme ever.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## xCaptainx

kennedyblake said:


> I think you just won the trophy for the smallest meme ever.



I'm at work so I couldnt upload the image to an image sharing site. I had to include it as an attachment to my reply. Click on it for it to expand


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

BlackMastodon said:


> Hmmm maybe the SSO ocelot?


Fixed.


----------



## Neil




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Don Vito

Brilliant.


----------



## Neil




----------



## scherzo1928

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/200146-ebmm-jp7-piezo-issue.html#post3038481


----------



## sojorel




----------



## redskyharbor




----------



## Don Vito

redskyharbor said:


>



She seems to contain the essential ideals and knowledge needed to claim such a title.

This meme is to be burned at the stake by dusk.


----------



## Lukifer

sojorel said:


>



HAHAHA SO true, and the rest are about Bulb!!!


----------



## Don Vito

And the rest are off topic.


----------



## Lukifer

kennedyblake said:


> And the rest are off topic.



Agreed.

So I was at the bar the other night and there was this really loud drunk bitch.........


----------



## CrownofWorms

I didn't make this but lol


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## petereanima




----------



## Metal_Webb




----------



## Ardez

Neil said:


>



I lost it so badly when I saw this  I wasn't around yet when the case was open but I've read it through, though. Amazing


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

That was an era in SS.org history.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^I missed out on that one  What happened? Which company was it?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

BlackMastodon said:


> ^I missed out on that one  What happened? Which company was it?



Christopher Woods, a custom body maker.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/111184-will-christopher-woods-deliver.html

Sadly it started before my time, but I was there for the above thread. 

What happened was is that Technomancer paid for a body to get made.

In 2007.

And he never got it. Last week, though, he FINALY got a refund.


----------



## Guamskyy




----------



## Metal_Webb




----------



## Lagtastic




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Sicarius

NO.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## anunnaki




----------



## Don Vito

It's hidden in the secret Mayan Vaults set to open on December 21st.


----------



## Razzy




----------



## Necris

anunnaki said:


> *pic*



Necrophagist go in to the writing process and never come out. You can't explain that.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy shit that's soooo funny. ^


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

kennedyblake said:


> It's hidden in the secret Mayan Vaults set to open on December 21st.



When it was being shipped the sea unleashed hurricanes and swallowed every ship carrying the new album

The only remaining copy was hidden deep within Necrophagist's home, but Muhammed drank tequila and started hallucinating, and believed that a whale was telling him to destroy the master copy

and so he took and ax and destroyed it

here's a re-enactment they did for the history channel's special on it


----------



## Xaios




----------



## DLG




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Pooluke41

Most of you probably won't get this. It's from a really obscure part of the forum.

Not mainstream at all.


----------



## BlackMastodon

CrownofWorms said:


>


----------



## ddtonfire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## DLG

ridiculously photogenic metalhead is definitely one of my favs right now.


----------



## DLG

and I would've gotten away with it if it wasn't for those meddling kids


----------



## DLG

manowar avoiding getting dimebagged


----------



## Murmel

That's the most dressed I've ever seen Manowar.


----------



## nkri




----------



## DLG




----------



## thealexkelley




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Rook

DOUBLE EDIT: never mind


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I'm just gonna leave *this* here...






Do with it what you will.


----------



## Demiurge

All_¥our_Bass;3055227 said:


> I'm just gonna leave *this* here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do with it what you will.



Don't have the photoshop running, but:

"Honest Guitar Player"

"4 Strings, 14 Frets"


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Modest guitar player maybe?


----------



## DLG

the wizard shirt is tight


----------



## myampslouder

Ola Englund posted this on Facebook yesterday. Off topic but funny


----------



## Sephiroth952

Yall are more creative than, I. Make it happen. XD


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## caskettheclown

I used to date a girl just like the "uber clingy girlfriend". Scary but she liked to fuck a lot so it made up for it.


----------



## Hollowway

^we want a meme! We want a meme!!


----------



## nkri

I sense a derailment coming. I'll just leave this here...


----------



## sggod89

bullet proof vest ftw!


----------



## Electric Wizard




----------



## DLG




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

sggod89 said:


>


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## Swyse

Pooluke41 said:


> Image



Missed this, link to thread/article?


----------



## IAMLORDVADER




----------



## Bigfan




----------



## IAMLORDVADER




----------



## Lukifer

Bigfan said:


>



Mississippi Criminal FTW!!!!!


----------



## Explorer

I was going to bump the meme about me reporting my own posts because I did it again today. 

Unfortunately, the meme has already expired. Too bad!


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

LOL. The owns X amp records with pod ct is totally true! I had a recto but used my pod xt to record


----------



## Bigfan

Stealthdjentstic said:


> LOL. The owns X amp records with pod ct is totally true! I had a recto but used my pod xt to record



And I still like tone I got with my pod!

Example: Mixtest (MF_Kitten mix) by Leif M. Tjøsvoll on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## tacotiklah

Leif, I love you bro and you're one of my best friends from on here, but posting tone clips in the meme thread?


----------



## Bigfan

ghstofperdition said:


> Leif, I love you bro and you're one of my best friends from on here, but posting tone clips in the meme thread?



Just trying to prove a point, s'all. Go back to your drink, Jess


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yo that sounds pretty good!


----------



## tacotiklah

Bigfan said:


> Just trying to prove a point, s'all. Go back to your drink, Jess



Fine. Would probably be better if you came and did some shots with me though.


----------



## Bigfan

ghstofperdition said:


> Fine. Would probably be better if you came and did some shots with me though.



I would, but it's 9.30 Am, and I'm heading off to work.


----------



## signalgrey

Pooluke41 said:


>



whats this about


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

signalgrey said:


> whats this about



i was wondering the same thing but didn't ask at the risk of looking like a retard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Something tells me it has to do with the leaked and badly mixed masters because of that Luke fellow.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Some producer leaked misha's tracks, then misha (rightfully so) told people to avoid him. After all, if I worked on a kickass prototype for some crazy cool new technology and some douche I was working with gave away the secrets of how to make it before we could patent it, I would go out of my way to fuck his shit up too.


----------



## Bigfan

Also, Misha and Nolly are apparently doing production stuff together, hence the second line.


----------



## bob123




----------



## Hollowway

Ugh. That 4:32am post is just sadly, sadly, so true.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Man that's been really true as of late for me, I keep procrastinating and end up finishing 1 hour workloads in like...5 hours


----------



## Bekanor

Everyone seems to hate this meme but it cracks me up for some reason, so I had to do this.


----------



## wowspare

DLG said:


>



Mobb Deep is the shizznit


----------



## JP Universe

God I know this is going to be addictive..... from the top of my head






From guitarist poll thread











Holloway lol sorry bud, you have first dibs though


----------



## JP Universe

Yep.... addictive


----------



## Don Vito

JP Universe said:


>


----------



## scherzo1928

Thanks to JP this one page has more and better memes than the last 30 put together.


----------



## bob123

scherzo1928 said:


> Thanks to JP this one page has more and better memes than the last 30 put together.



you skipped mine apparently.


----------



## bob123

JP Universe said:


>



Fuck.... thats brilliant 
edit: this means war btw


----------



## DLG

JP Universe said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Shiiit, JP is the meme master


----------



## JP Universe

I've been thinking of more today, expect a few more


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## JP Universe

Hell this is just too much fun.... 







































































And if you've exchanged emails with one of our British Luthiers....


----------



## JP Universe

last ones i swear.... for now..... 
















I was looking for the original pic that I posted for Max, it would have been perfect but this is close enough


----------



## Genome

I apologise for this...


----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## ZEBOV

I'm sorry guys. I didn't mean to derail the Periphery thread, but I couldn't resist doing this.


----------



## JP Universe

Cheers Preston Holland





















And a couple of quick ones I thought of....


----------



## JP Universe

A few more...





















Alright that's it for tonight.... I gotta post a NBD new bed day


----------



## Ninetyfour




----------



## JP Universe




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bigfan

From this.


----------



## Fiction




----------



## bob123




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Metal_Webb

From the Periphery thread


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## JP Universe

just a few more for tonight


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

JP Universe said:


>



that is absurdly clever


----------



## no_dice

JP Universe said:


>




Well, that was horribly awkward to watch.


----------



## MFB

For those who have read the thread in all it's uselessness


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Looks like the chick at the bottom is going to eat the words


----------



## MFB

Oddly enough when I was making it, I noticed the eccentric people around him and thought, half these people are another meme just waiting to emerge


----------



## Rustee




----------



## ittoa666

I have always wondered that. /\


----------



## Nag

(yes there's a T missing, too lazy to correct  )


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

6 in E!!


----------



## nostealbucket




----------



## rythmic_pulses

- ill tell you what i bet we are the only band who can pla

The pic was being an ass, what can I say?


----------



## Electric Wizard




----------



## TheDuatAwaits




----------



## AndreasD

Daemontheuncreated said:


>


----------



## Don Vito

Daemontheuncreated said:


>


Thread's over.

Lock it up.


----------



## MFB

Phase 1. Replace "Necrophagist" with "Wintersun"
Phase 2. ???
Phase 3. Profit

And what's phase FOUR you ask? This:


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

@nostealbucket - Erbahnerz*


----------



## niffnoff

Because all my facebook feed is this..


----------



## CrownofWorms

introducing good guy Chris


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

"can outplay anyone"

"says he sucks"


----------



## gunshow86de

"Is in the same room as Dave Mustaine"

"Doesn't bludgeon him to death."


----------



## JamesM

Fiction said:


>


----------



## niffnoff

I'm a tad lost on the P&CE one could someone elaborate?


----------



## ittoa666

niffnoff said:


> I'm a tad lost on the P&CE one could someone elaborate?



Explorer frequently posts in p&ce and his picture is a spider/can opener.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Hmmm who is guitar playing mega douche


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## Fiction

This is just regarding Peripherys new album having Gaps inbetween some of the songs. Note I didn't put gaps inbetween the actual songs that have the gaps, just the first few because I ran out of space and it's late here _and_ I'm lazy


----------



## gunshow86de

^

I don't get it.


----------



## Sicarius

Fiction said:


>


Yep, pretty much.



ittoa666 said:


> Explorer frequently posts in p&ce and his picture is a spider/can opener.



And here I thought it was how someone can scare an entire section shitless.


----------



## MFB

^ That was my thought too  I hadn't even made the Explorer connection


----------



## HighGain510




----------



## Nile

Fiction said:


>



Clever as all hell, and funny as hell. 

I applaud you.


----------



## Fiction

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I don't get it.



The Australian Pressing of Peripherys new album has little gaps in playback ruining the continuity of the album. Its more a meme for us aussies


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Everyone hates australia


----------



## Fiction

Says Canada


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## BlackMastodon

Fiction said:


> Says Canada


D: People hate Canada?!


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Thrashmanzac

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BlackMastodon

^We're talking red rep right?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

BlackMastodon said:


> ^We're talking red rep right?



yesir


----------



## sggod89




----------



## Genome




----------



## nkri




----------



## SenorDingDong

JP Universe said:


>













Wait a minute...


----------



## SenorDingDong

Double post.


----------



## Don Vito

MFB said:


> Phase 1. Replace "Necrophagist" with "Wintersun"
> Phase 2. ???
> Phase 3. Profit
> 
> And what's phase FOUR you ask? This:


WINTERSUN - Time I - Studio Trailer - Part I - YouTube


----------



## JosephAOI

Hey guys, here's something for you all <3


----------



## TraceXCOBHCX




----------



## Joeseffel

EDIT: This was a totally different post but I solved my own problem


----------



## schecter4life




----------



## nkri

schecter4life said:


>



Relevant:


----------



## schecter4life

^sooooooooooooooooo true xD


----------



## Genome

In a similar vein


----------



## CrownofWorms

nkri said:


> Relevant:





genome said:


> In a similar vein



That is what every metal guitarist goes through. Hell I pick up a classical guitar and come up with some really classical stuff or dissonant jazz chords


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## ittoa666

/\


----------



## DLG

^ VICTORIOUS


----------



## Bigfan

Holy fuck, that's pretty much me...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Fiction

Yes I know why he was banned, but thought this was also a good find.


----------



## Thep




----------



## Alwballe




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## MFB

^ What is this I don't even...


----------



## Don Vito

sorry


----------



## ittoa666

kennedyblake said:


> Temple of Osiris pic



Is that the big ass house the BoO owned, or Ol Dirty's house?


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Lol hollowway why did you use a picture of yourself 10 years ago for the BRJ meme?


----------



## Hollowway

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Lol hollowway why did you use a picture of yourself 10 years ago for the BRJ meme?



 That's just how real the situation is!!!


----------



## Fiction

ittoa666 said:


> Is that the big ass house the BoO owned, or Ol Dirty's house?



I think it's a joke about the BoO Thread Turning into jokes about them using meth and what not.


----------



## ittoa666

Fiction said:


> I think it's a joke about the BoO Thread Turning into jokes about them using meth and what not.



What?!  I doubt that's true, but it's funny.


----------



## wowspare




----------



## Lukifer




----------



## Infamous Impact

Worth a repost 


ZEBOV said:


> I felt that posting this story in this thread is better than starting another thread.
> 
> So last night, I got high with this girl that was wearing 2 ankle monitors and we were eventually fucking each other. And her mom found us because she could smell the wee and was about to call police while pointing a shotgun at me, but she became distracted when I picked up this guitar to put it in the case. She said "I don't know anything about guitars, but that is fucking beautiful!" I casually walked up to her with the guitar to show it to her, and I knocked her out and hauled ass out of there. My guitar kept me from being busted!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Some of you may know this guy.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Infamous Impact said:


> Worth a repost


SMELL THE WEE

So... you boned so hard you pissed all over each other? ZEBOV, you're a strange man, a strange man indeed.


----------



## ZEBOV

I corrected the spelling to "weed".


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## BlackMastodon

^


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

*whistles*


----------



## Saber_777




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## gunshow86de

Every time I've logged in for the past 2 weeks.....


----------



## tuneinrecords

ZEBOV said:


> I corrected the spelling to "weed".



The story was much better when it was wee.


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## wowspare




----------



## Genome




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I usually despise djent memes, but after seeing the Amazing Spider Man movie, this was bound to happen.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Those of you who had the chance to see that golden thread, aswell as the chatroom people, you'll understand it. I feel sorry for the others 






And the guy is mad. Like MAD ahaha, check his photobucket: http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/t495/sharkjerky/


----------



## schecter4life

Vostre Roy said:


> Those of you who had the chance to see that golden thread, aswell as the chatroom people, you'll understand it. I feel sorry for the others
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy is mad. Like MAD ahaha, check his photobucket: http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/t495/sharkjerky/




I was in the Chat that day but still dont get it  lol



SilenceIsACrime said:


> I think you jinxed us, someone just got hit


i was gonna say if it was on June 18th it was me...then i realised your post is a year old  i still have to claim to fame on SSO xD...but heres a meme so i stay on track

How im like when i link someone to my mixes...






sumbliminal advertising (although not very subliminal) My mixes CotLE's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free (sum suck..but a couple are whole songs)

some one make a TAKING ADVANTAGE OF FREE ADVERTISING AS LONG AS YOU STAY ON SUBJECT MEME!


----------



## Saber_777

Thought I would share these that I found.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Found


----------



## SenorDingDong

Saber_777 said:


>









The order of these two memes = irony.


----------



## MFB

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Don Vito

Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## Sofos




----------



## Don Vito

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>


Where'd you get that? o_0


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Disgusting.......


----------



## DLG




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Sam MJ

One I made, just found this thread


----------



## Sofos

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Disgusting.......



the true irony of this is the number of misspelled band names


----------



## Riffer

One I made


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3q5rsz/


----------



## TheDuatAwaits




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## ShadowFactoryX

^lmao


----------



## x360rampagex

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Disgusting.......



No no...I agree with that list...I would defiantly kill them in that order.


----------



## Rook




----------



## Tang

This pic has serious meme potential. Oh JLo


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## Lukifer




----------



## -42-

^I knew I had at least one thing in common with Mr. Loomis.


----------



## JamesM

You seriously love posting that fucking picture, don't you?


----------



## LLink2411

JamesM said:


> You seriously love posting that fucking picture, don't you?



How else is he going to show off?


----------



## Waelstrum

Lukifer said:


>



My great what?


----------



## -42-

JamesM said:


> You seriously love posting that fucking picture, don't you?


Hardly, that's only the second time I've posted it.


----------



## Cabinet

Where's the 

>Douche spoils batman movie

>Neg rep everyone who isn't mad


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## JamesM

^What the fuck is that and how can I avoid it?


----------



## Rook

^


----------



## Don Vito

Dani Filth needs to stay off the internet.


----------



## Danukenator




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I had something like 18 friends share that video and it was the reactions that were hilarious.


----------



## Don Vito

I love that song.


----------



## Severance

Danukenator said:


>


----------



## JosephAOI

This thought crossed my mind today when I looked at my profile and it said I had 2 referrals but I've only been banned once as far as I know.


----------



## Fiction

^ Referrals are when people sign up they say that you invited them to sign up to the forum.


----------



## JosephAOI

Oh, whoops


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah that wouldnt make sense because i only have 1


----------



## Sofos

some OC


----------



## Sofos




----------



## BlindingLight7




----------



## wowspare

And this is the base picture I use for my Ola memes..... fire away with your creativity.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Because there coming to NZ!  So Happy!!


----------



## Metal_Webb

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



Why is Devin Townsend chilling with an Enderman?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Metal_Webb said:


> Why is Devin Townsend chilling with an Enderman?



Because he's Devy.


----------



## tacotiklah

From our recent nostalgia thread. I honestly didn't know this and thanks to Bloody Inferno for that info!


----------



## Thep




----------



## poopyalligator

wowspare said:


>



There doesn't even have to be words to make me laugh every time at that picture lol.


----------



## right_to_rage

First memes ever made


----------



## squid-boy

right_to_rage said:


>



Oh, hey, you've met my girlfriend?


----------



## right_to_rage

squid-boy said:


> Oh, hey, you've met my girlfriend?


Well... no. But I have previously felt your pain brother


----------



## Sofos




----------



## MitchellJBurgess

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



That is djenious!

I djust seen the top of the bulbasaw and didn't think much, then I seen Misha and your djenuinly Djenious Djrawijg was djenually djenious!

I'm sorry.


----------



## Fiction

Saw*

And regarding the rest of the post, I can't help you with that..


----------



## CrownofWorms

Idk if this should be here or love and relationships thread


----------



## wowspare

^ Gold


----------



## JosephAOI

CrownofWorms said:


> Idk if this should be here or love and relationships thread



 works for me.


----------



## Don Vito

CrownofWorms said:


> Idk if this should be here or love and relationships thread



Source?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Special Olympic Edition


----------



## Faine




----------



## Vostre Roy

Here an original from me:


----------



## gunshow86de

Pictured: What happens anytime someone specifies *NO TRADES* in their classified listing (this is also how your PM box looks).







Pictured: Someone stumbles upon a 2 year old listing, and the post above their's clearly states that the guitar has sold.


----------



## toiletstand

lol yes! thats awesome


----------



## The Norsemen

lol


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Sofos

Explaination: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ead-everything-periphery-350.html#post3128603


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Brill

All_¥our_Bass;3129170 said:


>



pfft on;y 7 strings? no way you can djent on 7 strings....


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Face Palm


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Loxodrome said:


> pfft on;y 7 strings? no way you can djent on 7 strings....


Didn't make, just found.

Also, if you can't djent on 7s then how does 'Destroy Erase Improve' exist at all?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

CrownofWorms said:


> Idk if this should be here or love and relationships thread


Where can I get one of these?

Sailor fuku included if possible.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## BlackMastodon

sauce: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/207060-check-ebay-ad-out-lol.html


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^I looked at the ebay link (and saw the typo) and I _*STILL*_ don't get why it has a mustache.


----------



## MFB

It's a dig at stereotypical British gentleman/classism/etc... for stuff like "Humdiggery" in which case I've spelt it phonetically where it sounds like a "y" but in this case when we read it as "humbuckere" we might break it into terms we know of "humbucker" and add in the literal pronounciation of the word "e" so it sounds like a British person is saying it


----------



## Xaios




----------



## BlackMastodon

I actually pronounced it "hum-buck-er-eh" in my head and rolled the r so it sounded Italian to me. The British thing works great too though.


----------



## Winspear

I thought it was French


----------



## DLG

loving sudden clarity clarence right now

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3pyfxi/


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

MFB said:


> It's a dig at stereotypical British gentleman/classism/etc... for stuff like "Humdiggery" in which case I've spelt it phonetically where it sounds like a "y" but in this case when we read it as "humbuckere" we might break it into terms we know of "humbucker" and add in the literal pronounciation of the word "e" so it sounds like a British person is saying it


Okay I get it now. Thanks


----------



## tm20

didn't create it, just found it


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## BlackMastodon

EtherealEntity said:


> I thought it was French


It was a toss up between French and Italian for me.  I figured with the larger less-wispy moustache that I would go with Italian.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Lukifer

I got the humbuckere refference because it reminded me of the Pink Panther where he says..... Hamburgere!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Danukenator




----------



## Sofos

Some OC:






I saw the advert for the chromatic tuner in either Guitar World or Guitar Player today, can't remember, and I instantly knew I had to shoop it into this.


----------



## Danukenator

This is fun.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## wowspare




----------



## Nag




----------



## Nag

got two more !


----------



## Alpenglow

For all of you who follow Rings of Saturn on facebook...


----------



## Don Vito

wowspare said:


>


Never use that word in the presence of Gaahl.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Don Vito

fucking  

that thread


----------



## tm20

^lolz at the philosophy one...i didn't get that thread either


----------



## BlackMastodon

It was uhhhhhh.....It was certainly something.


----------



## Genome

Not really a meme, so apologies, but I found this quite awesome:


----------



## MFB

I do believe that gentleman forgot to put a rest sign after the second note


----------



## Bigfan

Isn't it supposed to be staccato as well?

Bad form, transcriber. Bad form


----------



## Pooluke41

Bigfan said:


> Isn't it supposed to be staccato as well?
> 
> Bad form, transcriber. Bad form



And there's no Time Signature.


----------



## BornToLooze

Pooluke41 said:


> And there's no Time Signature.



And it doesn't say if it's bass or treble clef

EDIT: and he forgot the D after it starts to pick up


----------



## Genome

I should have known better before posting that on a musician's forum


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>


I recently had a convo with a bud of mine and joked that all you need for djent is a two string guitar, one low string tuned to bass e and then a high e.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Kiwimetal101

First world problems


----------



## Bigfan

^Simply bang to the cymbals. They're pretty much always going in 4/4


----------



## tm20




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## MFB

^ He's one of them at the moment


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> ^ He's one of them at the moment



Oh


----------



## ZEBOV

The mods of the real slackers of the Public Ban List . I'll see that some douche was finally banned, but it doesn't get posted in the PBL.

All hail the almight SSO mods!


----------



## Nag




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Not technically a meme, but I like it


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'd say this has happened to one of us before


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

CrushingAnvil said:


> Not technically a meme, but I like it


----------



## broj15

I wish I had the photo shop skills to make this happen but if some could somehow mix this...






and this...







ermahgerd! Mershurrgah!


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Don Vito

MALE SUPREMACY


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## BlackMastodon

^wat...


----------



## nkri

broj15 said:


> I wish I had the photo shop skills to make this happen but if some could somehow mix this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ermahgerd! Mershurrgah!



The pigtails man...couldn't stop laughing the whole time I was making this


----------



## broj15

^^^^ Holly shit thats beautiful. I'm honestly surprised no one had the idea yet.  I feel like there are more jokes to be made with that but i can't seem to think of any right now.


----------



## Don Vito

BlackMastodon said:


> ^wat...


----------



## metal_sam14

nkri said:


> The pigtails man...couldn't stop laughing the whole time I was making this



ERMAHGERD

MERSHERGAH


----------



## TheDuatAwaits




----------



## metal_sam14

Yes!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Why isn't she holding Chaosphere, Koloss, and Nothing?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

highlordmugfug said:


> Why isn't she holding Chaosphere, Koloss, and Nothing?



It's he now.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Daemontheuncreated said:


> It's he now.


Sorry,


ahem


Why isn't FRERDRERK THERDERNDERL holding Chaosphere, Koloss, and Nothing?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

highlordmugfug said:


> Sorry,
> 
> 
> ahem
> 
> 
> Why isn't FRERDRERK THERDERNDERL holding Chaosphere, Koloss, and Nothing?





No has photoshop.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits




----------



## Xaios

Could someone please explain to me what makes the whole Ermagerd meme funny? Honestly, I think it's the dumbest meme to come along in a while.


----------



## Metal_Webb

highlordmugfug said:


> Sorry,
> ahem
> Why isn't FRERDRERK THERDERNDERL holding Chaosphere, Koloss, and Nothing?



Fixed


----------



## highlordmugfug

Xaios said:


> Could someone please explain to me what makes the whole Ermagerd meme funny? Honestly, I think it's the dumbest meme to come along in a while.


The point of it is that with her braces and facial expression, the terrible spelling and whatnot is what she would sound like (I'm sure you already knew that) I just think it's funny because of the awfulness of the english it uses, and because this exists.

ERMAHGERD Translator


----------



## Asrial

Xaios said:


> Could someone please explain to me what makes the whole Ermagerd meme funny? Honestly, I think it's the dumbest meme to come along in a while.














It's mean't to be spoken out loud at first, while imagining her voice. Makes it so much more understandable.


----------



## Pooluke41

highlordmugfug said:


> The point of it is that with her braces and facial expression, the terrible spelling and whatnot is what she would sound like (I'm sure you already knew that) I just think it's funny because of the awfulness of the english it uses, and because this exists.
> 
> ERMAHGERD Translator



FERCK U FER SHERIN MAH THERS. :LERL:


----------



## Nag

Pooluke41 said:


> :LERL:



I fuckin lost it


----------



## SenorDingDong

highlordmugfug said:


> Sorry,
> 
> 
> ahem
> 
> 
> Why isn't FRERDRERK THERDERNDERL holding Chaosphere, Koloss, and Nothing?




Ahem:


KERERSFER, KERLERS and NERTHERNG.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZERBERV LERKERS THERS.


----------



## SenorDingDong

New meme thread theme; ERVERTHERNG MERST BER SPERRLED LERK THERS.


----------



## Amonihil

Let´s give it a try...
everytime i see a NGD with EMG´s:





EDIT: for all the djentlemen


----------



## broj15

Oh dear god, what can of worms have i opened now.


----------



## Pooluke41

broj15 said:


> ER DER GERD, WHERT CERN ERF WERMS HERV I ERPERNERD NER.



Fixed


----------



## Lukifer

broj15 said:


> Oh dear god, what can of worms have i opened now.


 OHDERGAWD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooluke41

Lukifer said:


> OHDERGAWD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits




----------



## SenorDingDong

Pooluke41 said:


> Fixed



ER LERFED HERDER THERN ER SHERD ERV.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## ShadowFactoryX

kennedyblake said:


>



LOL OMG
I totally lost it


----------



## Lagtastic

^ anyone else notice that girl has hands as big as Shaq? Look at them fingers!


----------



## BlackMastodon

broj15 said:


> Oh dear god, what can of worms have i opened now.


----------



## Nag




----------



## BlindingLight7

Some bs that my friends band paid $170 for.

p.s. I did not mix this, I'm making fun of the producers claims.


----------



## BornToLooze

^That's kinda what it looks like when I record. Except I just plug in and hit record since I know jack shit about recording.


----------



## Xaios

BlindingLight7 said:


> Some bs that my friends band paid $170 for.
> 
> p.s. I did not mix this, I'm making fun of the producers claims.



Post a sound clip.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Xaios said:


> Post a sound clip.



I bet it sounds like this:


----------



## BlindingLight7

Xaios said:


> Post a sound clip.


I don't feel like being hunted down for blowing out someones speakers. 















Yeah, it's that bad


----------



## Genome

On a scale of 1 to Death Magnetic, where does it lie?


----------



## SenorDingDong

Genome said:


> On a scale of 1 to Death Magnetic, where does it lie?



_Lulu_.



I mean: RERER.


----------



## gunshow86de

Not exactly a meme (but really, this thread is more like the "internet humor applied to music" thread anyway). Errhmer Gehrd, Slurp Reurniurn!


----------



## MFB

Wow, they look SO different now


----------



## Lukifer

Is that Matt Pike????


----------



## gunshow86de

Lukifer said:


> Is that Matt Pike????



Yup, it's all of Sleep (Slurp). Hard to recognize him with a shirt.

Best comment on Metalsucks;



Walter Sobchak said:


> Matt Pike wearing not one, but two shirts. Somewhere in the vast universe a star went supernova.


----------



## squid-boy

BlindingLight7 said:


> Some bs that my friends band paid $170 for.
> 
> p.s. I did not mix this, I'm making fun of the producers claims.



Da' fuck! I don't know lots about mixing or producing in general, but I know how to at least avoid that...


----------



## MetalGravy

Metal_Webb said:


> Fixed




Welp, got a new profile pic for facebook.


----------



## DLG




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Faine

from facebook


----------



## redskyharbor

I did in fact create this meme.


----------



## myampslouder

Saw this on facebook


----------



## dvon21

myampslouder said:


> Saw this on facebook





Well said.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## CrownofWorms

I don't get it Caress of Steel was a good album. Imma go listen to it again


----------



## Amonihil




----------



## Danukenator

Explorer's post just made me think of this. All in jest of course.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Lukifer

Amonihil said:


>



As I am one of them!


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## tm20

this happened to me 2 nights ago :|


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Took me ages to find the template for this. Content quite relevant to what's happening right now.


----------



## petereanima

Amonihil said:


>



Yeah, me, here.


----------



## SenorDingDong

I don't care what anyone says; this is a meme.


----------



## Lukifer

SenorDingDong said:


> I don't care what anyone says; this is a meme.



That is an amazing MEME!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

SenorDingDong said:


> I don't care what anyone says; this is a meme.



No mention of bagged milk???


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Bagged milk memes or gtfo


----------



## Winspear




----------



## Thrashmanzac

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ninetyfour

Edit: Probably rule breaking, so here's something else


----------



## CrownofWorms

SenorDingDong said:


> I don't care what anyone says; this is a meme.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## myampslouder




----------



## soundgardener75

Your drummer needs to do this btw:


----------



## Rook

wtf is all this bagged milk stuff?

that's not a joke.


----------



## MFB

We know bagged milk is not a joke and it's a legitimate thing, but it was a BIG part of the Avril/Chad thread and people stopped caring about the potential hellspawn that could emerge in favor of asking questions about bagged milk.

It's kind of like how Milhouse (from the Simpsons) isn't a meme, but Milhouse Isn't A Meme IS a meme; ya dig? Bagged milk isn't the meme, but bagged milk on SSO IS a meme. See?


----------



## niffnoff




----------



## caskettheclown

MFB said:


> We know bagged milk is not a joke and it's a legitimate thing, but it was a BIG part of the Avril/Chad thread and people stopped caring about the potential hellspawn that could emerge in favor of asking questions about bagged milk.
> 
> It's kind of like how Milhouse (from the Simpsons) isn't a meme, but Milhouse Isn't A Meme IS a meme; ya dig? Bagged milk isn't the meme, but bagged milk on SSO IS a meme. See?




Cause hes Mil...
HOUSE
Kinda dorky
with big ol' blue eyebrows


----------



## MFB

caskettheclown said:


> Cause hes Mil...
> HOUSE
> Kinda dorky
> with big ol' blue eyebrows



I don't even call him Milhouse anymore, except when identifying him to other people because he's really


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

I can't make a meme, but I think one of either that baby with the fist or the photogenic metal head, with the caption as 'goes to dethklok concert...survives.

Sound good? =D


----------



## SenorDingDong

CrownofWorms said:


>


----------



## Metal_Webb

SenorDingDong said:


>


----------



## Nag




----------



## ittoa666

I hadn't had a good laugh for a while until I saw that friend zone pick. 

I am pleased.


----------



## Alpenglow

Nagash said:


>



This is me every single night dude. THAT FEEL.


----------



## Nag

Alpenglow said:


> This is me every single night dude. THAT FEEL.



that's why I made the meme


----------



## FireInside

Nagash said:


>



I might need to tape this to the fridge as a reminder for the Wife!


----------



## McBonez




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Don Vito

I wonder who Varg's favorite princess is?


----------



## Nag




----------



## Xaios

kennedyblake said:


> I wonder who Varg's favorite princess is?



Probably Snow White.


----------



## SenorDingDong

kennedyblake said:


> I wonder who Varg's favorite princess is?



Fucking Mulan, because she's got a sword for stabbing people with:


----------



## MFB

Can't be, Mulan's not white so she won't adhere to Varg's bat-shit crazy neo-fascist believes


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> Can't be, Mulan's not white so she won't adhere to Varg's bat-shit crazy neo-fascist believes



But she painted her face just for him


----------



## gunshow86de

SenorDingDong said:


> But she painted her face just for him



It looks pretty grim and frostbitten in that picture too.

MVLAN


----------



## CrownofWorms

Xaios said:


> Probably Snow White.



She has black hair. That's not Aryan


----------



## Pooluke41

kennedyblake said:


> I wonder who Varg's favorite princess is?



I don't know his favourite princess, but I do know his favourite story.

Snow White and the seven dwarves.

seriously.

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## CrownofWorms

Don't get me wrong I love Ola Englund


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Faine




----------



## Robrecht

I'm probably the only one who sees this but once you do, you can't unsee it.






Big thanks to jbard for letting me use one of his excellent NGD pictures.


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## scherzo1928

Robrecht said:


> I'm probably the only one who sees this but once you do, you can't unsee it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to jbard for letting me use one of his excellent NGD pictures.


----------



## Xaios

What am I not seeing??


----------



## Winspear

Xaios said:


> What am I not seeing??



This. Spent a good two minutes.

EDIT: Oh, hahahahaa. Read it more literally.


----------



## Robrecht

Xaios said:


> What am I not seeing??



This fellah, times 8. But as I said, it's perfectly possible that it's all in my head.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

<--- they look like that


----------



## Genome

Look at the saddles, they look like they are pulling a "horrified" expression. The eyes are the little screws/bolts, the rest is the mouth, the body is the big screw.

It's not funny when you explain it.


----------



## Robrecht

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> <--- they look like that


----------



## MFB

Xaios said:


> What am I not seeing??



It's a bit of a stretch what they're going for


----------



## Xaios

Oh man, can't believe I missed that.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## MitchellJBurgess




----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Success Kid - goes to dethklok concert doesnt die


----------



## Kiwimetal101

.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

,


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Robrecht said:


> I'm probably the only one who sees this but once you do, you can't unsee it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to jbard for letting me use one of his excellent NGD pictures.


 
Holy shit!  I fucking lost it when I finally got it


----------



## Malkav

When I saw those Hipshot saddles the first thing I thought of was the Martians from Sesame Street 






Admittedly the mouth would have to be turned around but still


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## BlackMastodon

^Who dat?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^impending doom


----------



## ittoa666

Job for a Cowboy.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^impending doom




Impending doom Is a four piece, that's job for a cowboy


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ahhh makes sense.  Their music got better once they lost the pretty boy haircuts and polo shirts. COINCIDENCE?! Probably.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm not an expert on them, but I don't think anyone from picture 1 is in the band anymore except for the vocalist.

JFAC didn't "get better", it replaced it self .


----------



## MFB

That was my question was "Are any of those people the same from the other picture?"


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

incinerated_guitar said:


> Impending doom Is a four piece, that's job for a cowboy



oh shit haha


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Tried my hand at making my own OC


----------



## Sofos

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>


----------



## MFB

wut


----------



## Fiction

Its Devin Townsend and Minecraft, 2 of my favourite things


----------



## MFB

Yeah, but what's with the bit about backstage passes and who's this "we"


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Yeah, but what's with the bit about backstage passes and who's this "we"



Enderman is friends with Devy, they hang out every friday for Funny Face Friday. Devy gives him and Steve (main Minecraft person) free backstage passes to all his shows.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

MFB said:


> That was my question was "Are any of those people the same from the other picture?"



Just the vocalist


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Don Vito

Lost it at IE9.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

CrownofWorms said:


>


 
Blood on the dance floor...best way to describe what youll be doing to your wife to your father in law


----------



## kunalbatra




----------



## Fiction

Source










Source


----------



## kunalbatra




----------



## kochmirizliv

^Only 4.5 Treble?Not metal enough


----------



## BlackMastodon

I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## kunalbatra




----------



## Don Vito

^Every dive bar lead guitarist ever.


----------



## Lukifer

kunalbatra said:


>



Atleast I play the pentatonic scale when I get lost!!!!!


----------



## The Reverend

I... I don't get lost. It's...

...

...

Amateurish.


----------



## Sofos

What I say when I read alot of threads lately


----------



## Sofos




----------



## ittoa666

/\ There's something inherently funny about that.


----------



## BlackMastodon

How I always feel when I ask for opinions or help in threads and no one aswsers when I check back:


----------



## kunalbatra

Legit


----------



## ittoa666

That's definitely me. /\


----------



## kunalbatra

Well


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

ittoa666 said:


> That's definitely me. /\



Yup, me too


I've been rocking the same pair of jeans with a giant whole in the right knee that just keeps getting bigger for like 4 days a week the last month


----------



## DLG

with this picture I want to make up for all the neg rep that not liking Devin's new album has gotten me.


----------



## Pooluke41

Chatroom shenanigans.


----------



## Kidneythief

Muhahaha...just found it, I hope it's not a repost


----------



## nkri

Pooluke41 said:


> Chatroom shenanigans.



lolwut


----------



## Cabinet

kunalbatra said:


> Well



Can't tell if terrible at instrument

Or great at djent


There fixed it for you


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Sofos

and to go with the other one:


----------



## Mprinsje

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



that kerry, always living on the edge


----------



## SenorDingDong

I'll probably get shit for posting this, but I saw the iPhone 5 thread and couldn't resist:


----------



## Necris

^ 

Sell your iPhone 4G for a massive loss.
Spend even more money purchasing the newest iPhone the day it's released.
Wonder what this "wasteful consumerism" thing people keep talking about is.
Repeat on the next update.


----------



## scherzo1928

Just saw this one on FB


----------



## -42-




----------



## BlackMastodon

scherzo1928 said:


> Just saw this one on FB


I think my buddy was walking downtown one day wearing an Aborted T-shirt and there was an anti-abortion rally going on at the time. He got some pretty weird looks.


----------



## gunshow86de

scherzo1928 said:


> Just saw this one on FB



I came here to post this.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

scherzo1928 said:


> Just saw this one on FB



reposted this on buddies page when i saw this FB. hes a huge Dying Fetus fan. laughed his ass off haha.


----------



## kunalbatra

He's playing a riff you can't refuse


----------



## SenorDingDong

BlackMastodon said:


> I think my buddy was walking downtown one day wearing an Aborted T-shirt and there was an anti-abortion rally going on at the time. He got some pretty weird looks.



What surprises me is that they could actually read the shirt


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Qersty

captionater | quickmeme


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Pooluke41

OC motherfuckers.


----------



## Mprinsje

^all of my wat


----------



## CrownofWorms

http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif


----------



## Pooluke41

Mprinsje said:


> ^all of my wat


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Snakes on a plane?


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

i think its funny how we laugh at things that are extremely stupid. and only funny in context.


----------



## -42-

I'm sorry, I'm really tired.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Metal_Webb




----------



## kunalbatra




----------



## Pooluke41

WHAT HAVE YOU ALL DONE.


----------



## nkri

are all these Haakes memes a result of chat or something? I'm definitely missing the joke here lmao


----------



## Pooluke41

nkri said:


> are all these Haakes memes a result of chat or something? I'm definitely missing the joke here lmao



I made a terrible one and then they made fun of me and bullied me.

I've cried everyday since, my life is in shatters. My wife left me. My children died, my parents disowned me. My home was repossessed, I bought an ed roman quicksilver. I bought a devries. I was punched in the face by Samuel L. Jackson and was kicked in the bollocks by Thomas Haake.


----------



## gunshow86de

kennedyblake said:


>



Why are they shooting Star of David lasers?


----------



## kunalbatra

This is now a Tomas Haake meme thread.


----------



## Don Vito

gunshow86de said:


> Why are they shooting Star of David lasers?


Blame MS Paint.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

scherzo1928 said:


> Just saw this one on FB



This is now my profile picture


----------



## Kiwimetal101




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

The correct answer is LuLu


----------



## Rook

Pooluke41 said:


> **bizarre Haake meme**
> 
> OC motherfuckers.



I thought Haake was pronounced 'hark', like the herald angels, not hake like the fish.

Ah well.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fun111 said:


> I thought Haake was pronounced 'hark', like the herald angels, not hake like the fish.
> 
> Ah well.



I think it's "hark" actually. 

But it looks like hake.


----------



## ZEBOV

I thought it was pronounced like hock.


----------



## Thrashmanzac




----------



## Cabinet

kunalbatra said:


>



when people ask me what i think about ss.org, this is what i will show them.


----------



## Razzy

It's pronounced like cake. I always that it was "Hock" too, but then I saw an interview with him once.


----------



## tm20




----------



## Rook

Pooluke41 said:


> I think it's "hark" actually.
> 
> But it looks like hake.



I dunno if you're implying I thought otherwise, but if you we're then that's EXACTLY what I just said 

TL;dr it is hark, that's what I just said


----------



## Fat-Elf

Can't we just get some Swedish guy to confirm the pronounciation?  I think I know how it is pronounced but can't explain it with words.


----------



## Murmel

The fish or the name Haake?
The fish isn't even called hake in Swedish, it's called kummel.

The name doesn't have an R in it like you guys imply 

Just watch 10 seconds of this video to get the correct pronounciation of his name.


----------



## Lukifer

Tomas speaks way cleaner English than half the mother fuckers that live in Oklahoma with me and he is from a different country!!!


----------



## Rook

How she just said 'Haake' is how the english say 'hark', except she added a 'KE' on the end.

This fish has nothing to do with it, I was taking the piss out of the guy that said 'too many mother fucking haakes on this mother fucking plane', because he implied it was pronounced 'hake' so I put a stupid picture of a fish 

Everybody get that?


----------



## Skyblue

Where the fuck are you hearing an "r" in there?  it's just a double "a" sound... Or I'm just used to how it sounds in dutch, I dunno~


----------



## AxeHappy

Sounded closer to Hawke that Harke to my ears.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Brits don't pronounce the R in "hark," really. They say it more like "hock."


----------



## flexkill

Sounded like Ha-ake....the first A being short vowel and the second a long vowel sound.


----------



## leandroab

Not difficult: Hah-ke.

Just like it's written... ahhaha


----------



## Fiction

(I say Haa-key, but the 'y' less pronounced. as you would in 'sparky')


----------



## Murmel

^
There's still no Y sound in there.

Just take "Ha" from "harbor" and "Ke" from the name "Ken" and you're set.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Just think of how James Hetfield would sing "hawk" and you've just about got it.

"Hawk-uh! A-yeh-heyah!"


----------



## Fiction

I will say haake my way and you say it yours 

Just like Josh Homme to me is still Josh Home, not Josh Homm-e, blast your pronunciations!


----------



## Murmel

^
The difference is that there's a right and a wrong way, and yours is wrong 



Grand Moff Tim said:


> Just think of how James Hetfield would sing "hawk" and you've just about got it.
> 
> "Hawk-uh! A-yeh-heyah!"



Pretty much this


----------



## Necris

Thomas Hockey... you know, from Meshuggah!


----------



## JosephAOI

Ever since the first time I read his name, I always prnounced it "Ha (like hahaha) Kay (Like okay)"


----------



## Rook

Yeah, brits don't pronounce the letter 'r' after 'a', but if the r wasn't there it'd be like hack.

Just.

Lets make more memes.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I used to pronounce it Hay-Key. But according to the Swede, it is closer to Hock-Ay. I choose to believe him.


----------



## Murmel

^
It's not close to either


----------



## Fat-Elf

Didn't anyone watch the video? There's the correct pronounciation, end of the story. (though I would have pronounced with only one "k" )

Edit: Now I just feel bad for continuing this off-topic madness. Here, take a shitty-ass pic I once made.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Murmel said:


> ^
> It's not close to either


Welp, I give up. From now on he is know as "The drummer from Meshuggah" 
Just watched the video and it kinda sounded like she was hocking up phlegm to spit.


----------



## Bigfan

Hawk. Eh.


----------



## CrownofWorms

When I listen to Alex Webster or Geddy Lee


----------



## kunalbatra




----------



## sggod89




----------



## Lives Once Abstract

im glad we are back to memes. 








that hakke pronounciation shit was annoying


----------



## Lives Once Abstract




----------



## Genome




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## kunalbatra

I'll just leave this Tomas Hawk-e here


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

kunalbatra said:


> I'll just leave this Tomas Hawk-e here


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Fiction

They're neither funny or relevant


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## kunalbatra




----------



## kunalbatra

Oh, and the previous post reminds me of this. Not actually a meme to be exact, but this is the original Opeth setlist (autographed and all ) from when Opeth played here in my country. The song titles are too good to be true


----------



## tacotiklah

kunalbatra said:


>




This is the only thing I will eat in the morning before starting my day!


----------



## Genome

That setlist is just glorious.


----------



## kunalbatra




----------



## Don Vito

It's odd.. I learned to play that song using down picking, but now that my technique has switched to alternate(thanks John Petrucci!), the song is now played with an awkward mix of the two. It's gotten to the point where I can't really play the song effectively anymore. James Hetfield will always be much more than a table for his incredible rhythm chops.


----------



## Genome

I can play Whiplash downpicked...




OK, you got me.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

i can play the thing that should not be down picking!


----------



## Don Vito

I can play Lulu in its entirety downpicking.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

ermahgerd! ^ i lerv thers ferum!


----------



## wowspare




----------



## Tree

^


----------



## Pooluke41

Tree said:


> ^



That made me laugh more than his post did. (though I didn't laugh at his at all, so don't feel too cocky. )


----------



## DLG




----------



## BornToLooze

^Are there nails in the back of the neck???


----------



## ZEBOV

Those are screws.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Murmel said:


> The fish or the name Haake?
> The fish isn't even called hake in Swedish, it's called kummel.
> 
> The name doesn't have an R in it like you guys imply
> 
> Just watch 10 seconds of this video to get the correct pronounciation of his name.



I could have told you all (not you, murmel) how it was said and I'm only half Danish  

'aa' = extended consonant
'ke' = 'ku' with a very gingerly spoken 'u'.

How do you fuck up figuring out how that word is said? 

"'Hah---ahh--k...Hmm...maybe it's Hah---AKE LIKE CAKE."

No. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4_iqJJMAS0

I don't have any memes because I'm writing about Japan right now


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Kiwimetal101

,


----------



## Genome




----------



## DLG




----------



## Thep

^^^ +10000000 lols


----------



## Thep




----------



## Rook

Kiwimetal101 said:


> ,



We need another one with a guitarist that says, 'Ready to jam, Drummer's still:
Setting up
'Warming up'
Breaking someone else's gear
Moaning about monitors
Adjusting seat



Or maybe all the drummers I've played with are just complete tarts?


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Sofos




----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Djent onamonapia drunk baby Meme


----------



## Genome

Most of those are reposts I think


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

i made the last one with the baby... and my friend just showed me the other ones. if they are, my bad. there are 123 pages of these things lol.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Genome said:


> Most of those are reposts I think



None of them are IIRC. Read through all pages couple of months ago and didn't get any deja vus.


----------



## Don Vito

The Abbath one is a repost.


----------



## willow




----------



## incinerated_guitar

Drummer one is a repost...sorta


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Not sure what "IIRC" is but the fact they aren't re-posts makes me feel better 

edit: 


kennedyblake said:


> The Abbath one is a repost.


 
DAMMIT!


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

incinerated_guitar said:


> Drummer one is a repost...sorta


 
which drummer one?

band practice complications


----------



## Genome

Fat-Elf said:


> None of them are IIRC. Read through all pages couple of months ago and didn't get any deja vus.



The last one wasn't there when I replied, unless I'm hallucinating. This is going back way further than just a couple of months, but I know I've seen them. Links get broken as you go back further.

Not that it's anything to be particularly concerned about.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Genome said:


> The last one wasn't there when I replied, unless I'm hallucinating. This is going back way further than just a couple of months, but I know I've seen them. Links get broken as you go back further.
> 
> Not that it's anything to be particularly concerned about.


 

I SAID I WAS SORRY!!!!!!!!  

Does anyone on ss.org have the kindness to forgive a fellow member?

'Tis a sad day.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

you would have been forgiven had you not posted an off topic meme


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This popped up in my FB news feed

toot toot chugga chugga... hang on?


----------



## DLG




----------



## -42-

^Should be Thordendahl up there dude. 

"I would wah that" makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## ittoa666

I would cry if the tab was the tapped part that Andy Laroque used on "Them". It's exactly the same as that little bit in One.


----------



## tm20

Kiwimetal101 said:


> This popped up in my FB news feed
> 
> toot toot chugga chugga... hang on?


big red car by the wiggles?


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> you would have been forgiven had you not posted an off topic meme



I didn't know memes were "on topic" but I'll embrace my mistake.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Lives Once Abstract said:


> I didn't know memes were "on topic" but I'll embrace my mistake.



that's how this thread stays open, by only posting music memes and SSO specific ones


----------



## DLG

essential viewing bros


----------



## FireInside

Edit: Apparently I can't post my ridiculous animated gif.


----------



## Waelstrum

DLG said:


> essential viewing bros




I thought he was going to go into different textural effects of various chord voicings.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

DLG said:


> essential viewing bros




What if my volume goes to eleven??


----------



## Pooluke41

Kiwimetal101 said:


> What if my volume goes to eleven??



Then you're playing prog!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## -42-




----------



## niffnoff




----------



## SenorDingDong

This is a meme in and of itself:


----------



## XEN




----------



## Fiction

... Still best guitar evar.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Kidneythief

Found on facebook again


----------



## DLG




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## m3l-mrq3z




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## BucketheadRules

Hopefully hasn't been posted.


----------



## tm20




----------



## BlackMastodon

^I'm having this problem with my iPhone. I already deleted a lot of the older songs and have gotten to the ones that I want to keep. All 1500 of them.


----------



## Bigfan

See, that's why I bought a 64gb ipod touch


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

See, that's why I keep all music stored in my brain.


----------



## SenorDingDong

BlackMastodon said:


> ^I'm having this problem with my iPhone. I already deleted a lot of the older songs and have gotten to the ones that I want to keep. All 1500 of them.



I have a 160GB iPod Classic. I also have well over 270,000 songs in my iTunes library. 


I can only put half my library on my iPod at any given time


----------



## andyjanson




----------



## andyjanson

.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

lol ^ 
so true


----------



## Watty

SenorDingDong said:


> I also have well over 270,000 songs in my iTunes library.



Welp, someone torrents just a bit.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

The weird voice in "faaip de oaid" and "Planetary duality pt 1" is from the same 1997 coast to coast am call - -Sudden Clarity Clarence | Meme Generator


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## MythicSquirrel




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

<3 this thread


----------



## incinerated_guitar

MythicSquirrel said:


>


 
I can just picture a stephan hawking voice repeating this over and over when I read it


----------



## Goatfork

^That's that Metalocalypse episode, bahaha.


----------



## Prydogga

urklvt said:


>



Wait? Did he actually switch to Charvel? Cos that's my favourite production guitar ever and I'd hate to see it go.


----------



## XEN

Prydogga said:


> Wait? Did he actually switch to Charvel? Cos that's my favourite production guitar ever and I'd hate to see it go.


Yep.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/214551-guthrie-govan-jumps-charvel-guitars.html


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Saw this on Facebook. Highly accurate.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Replace bassists with drummers and it would be a lot more accurate for my area


----------



## DLG




----------



## Genome




----------



## subject aftermath

Challenge for uni tomorow is to get all through the 126 pages...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

WAT


----------



## BlackMastodon

^


----------



## Xaios

What the fuuuuuu...!?


----------



## vstealth




----------



## ShadowFactoryX

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> WAT



LMAO

where did you find this?!


----------



## Nile

^That picture is from some other forum that happened awhile ago and has been posted here before. None the less, fucking funny.


----------



## niffnoff

After ZEBOV's performance 

EDIT:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

niffnoff said:


> After ZEBOV's performance
> 
> EDIT:


 
ZEBOV likes this.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

WTF @ those springs


----------



## scherzo1928

it's Forced gender REassignment though...


----------



## tm20

The Daily Show&#8217;s Samantha Bee Loves Cannibal Corpse | MetalSucks
don't know if it's real but still metal as fuck


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ big snake+ 4 great metal bands+ getting wasted on rainy days= my kind of women


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

sggod89 said:


>


----------



## niffnoff

What the fu-


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## JosephAOI

Made this myself


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Kinda confused with that one ^


----------



## MFB

I think that's Jason and given that he's playing MM in each of those pictures, the guitarist from Born of Osiris, combined with a meme about Jersey Shore/Sam & Ronnie


----------



## JosephAOI

The first one was before he was in any band, the second was from when he was with All Shall Perish, the third when he was in Born Of Osiris, and the last from now when he's in Chelsea Grin.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

You now you're doing something wrong when the guys go.... nah wed rather just have one guitarist aye....


----------



## BlackMastodon

JosephAOI said:


> Made this myself


You know they have text and font in Paint, right?


----------



## JosephAOI

I was too lazy to figure it out! When I used text, it made a huge white block on the image!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Inspired by the current JP thread, I've decided to revive some memes posted YEARS ago on the Portnoy forums when it was a hive of hilarity and photoshops. I'm not taking credit for any of these, but they are awesome!












lmao James Hetfield!





















I've got more if people wanna see 'em, haha.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

In response to whats happening on the east coast


----------



## tm20

^when i heard the name sandy that's who i thought of XD


----------



## tm20

that feel, i know it bro XD i'm sure everyone air drums to that part in the song


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This popped up on facebook


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Made this one today for a guy who claimed he can't write riffs alone because he needs a drummer in order to write riffs:


----------



## groovemasta




----------



## Alice AKW

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Made this one today for a guy who claimed he can't write riffs alone because he needs a drummer in order to write riffs:



People ask me that all the time because of this video I made


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## FireInside

That's^ awesome.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

CrownofWorms said:


>



 Jessica Nigri <3


----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## wowspare

^ Holy shit


----------



## in-pursuit




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

in-pursuit said:


>



I've posted our bassists NGD's multiple times.  But it's justified since Bass Guitars subforum needs more attention!


----------



## scherzo1928

So uh, kinda Offtopic, but It really made me laugh my pinkynails off


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## BlackMastodon

Just poking fun at some people that don't like Deconstruction. Opinions are opinions of course but I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

JosephAOI said:


> The first one was before he was in any band, the second was from when he was with All Shall Perish, the third when he was in Born Of Osiris, and the last from now when he's in Chelsea Grin.



WTF? Okay, no band. Thats fine. All Shall Perish, not bad. +1. Born of Osiris, hell fucking yeah. +10! Chelsea Grin.... -100,000,000 Your ruining your life man. 
What a depressing story lol.


----------



## JosephAOI

^It's just kind of poking fun at the fact that Jason is a band slut haha


----------



## Thep

I'll rep if you know what I mean


----------



## Nile

Putrefied fish shit and whatnot turned into a sauce?


----------



## Winspear




----------



## Lives Once Abstract

JosephAOI said:


> ^It's just kind of poking fun at the fact that Jason is a band slut haha


Yeah man I understand. But still like from good bands to Chelsea Grin of all bands. my fucking 13 year old sister could play their shit. And BoO is just on a completely different level of intensity.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Thep said:


> I'll rep if you know what I mean



Poorer countries third world problems turned into fat America's or any 1st world countries commodities and comfort?


----------



## Genome

Not particularly "SS.org" but I know more than a few of you are electronically savvy, and would enjoy this...


----------



## JosephAOI

HAHAHAHAHA This is why I love Casey


----------



## tm20




----------



## MFB




----------



## MetalGravy

Thep said:


> I'll rep if you know what I mean





Cannibal Corpse song titles?


----------



## MFB

No, those are Necrophagist titles off of "Onset of Putrefaction"


----------



## sggod89




----------



## Dooky

BlackMastodon said:


> Just poking fun at some people that don't like Deconstruction. Opinions are opinions of course but I just thought it was funny.


Seems you're implying that Deconstruction was meant as a demented carnival music concept album? Because if you are, then youre wrong.
Educate yourself and read Devin explanation of Deconstruction below:
_From the beginning, the idea was to 'go to hell' in a metaphoric way and face the devils. Also, face them with the knowledge that if you are TRULY a bad person, then that was an acceptable outcome as well. At least you know. And that was the point. Face yourself. Accept yourself, and ultimatelyget over yourself. The album is a complicated, erratic and nonsensical kind of 'prog' thing that uses (in my opinion) the music as an illustration to the theme. I feel like early in the record, I meet 'the devil' (Juular) and it ends up that the devil is me. -Now keep in mind my view on religion at this point, the story is not about 'Hell' or 'The Devil'(or even the cheeseburger), its supposed to be a confrontation of those things that had haunted me and lead me to regretful decisions in the past. I went into Deconstruction with enough sleep, and with the mindset of not letting it take me over, not letting my obsessive nature derail the objective. I went into it full speed, and no stone was left unturned. In fact, it was early in the process that I decided to underline that intention by inviting a ton of guests as well as well. Hella philharmonic orchestra? Go for it. If the part of me I was afraid of wanted to make a statement, give it the kitchen sink as well! So the record, (as one would imagine), was a heck of an undertaking. File management alone was a nightmare, but the whole time it was done with a sense that I needed to know what was at the end of the rainbow. What was I afraid of? Why do I fear myself? Why do I fear the shadows? The story arcs as a result (in a vague way) about a character who is so convinced that in order to participate with the world, he has to confront it, he has to control it, he has to 'deconstruct it' until he understands it all There is an arrogance that predisposed him to think he is capable of understanding the infinite complexities of it all, however, the punch-line is that Infinity is just thatinfinite. And as a result of trying to hold and document it, he misses the point. The point is to participate with it, and to 'surf it', but to try and hold it or accumulate the experiences in terms of possession leads to confusion, chaos and an inability to enjoy the things about life that make it worth living. His quest climaxes in the song 'Deconstruction' where after conquering 'The Devil' and all these things, he is determined to understand the true nature of the universe. Is it some sort of weird math equation? Fibonacci? some sort of spiritual enlightenment? And when he is convinced he is on the cusp of the 'ultimate answer', it is revealed to him that what he has been analyzing, (to the behest of his personal relationships and enjoyment of life), has been something ultimately futile from a distance. I used a cheeseburger' as the object, but it doesn't really matter what it is it's just a metaphor for essentially 'Everything is in everythingits all the sameits all one thing' so after this, the conclusion of the record ultimately ends up with the character realizing that the time has come for him to admit his shortcomings, admit that although he's essentially full circle with just a head full of experience, it's important now to spend whatever time he has left as an artist or as a human, enjoying the process without the need to control it. (Although that may lead to the thought that things end up perpetually simple or unwilling to quest, it's actually the opposite. I believe it allows itself to manifest in whichever ways it compels itself without judgment over the outcome)._


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ Fucking meme'd bitches


----------



## Fiction




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## vstealth




----------



## Mprinsje

sggod89 said:


>



:chris: i record all my br00tal kvlty metulz on fruityloops...


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Thep said:


> I'll rep if you know what I mean



"In a worst case scenario, the third album will be released in the beginning of next year." - Muhammed Sui_ç_mez 2005


----------



## SenorDingDong

JosephAOI said:


> HAHAHAHAHA This is why I love Casey



Am I the only one who has no idea who this guy is, and why this is funny?


----------



## Fat-Elf

SenorDingDong said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea who this guy is, and why this is funny?



Not a Periphery fan, eh?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Fat-Elf said:


> Not a Periphery fan, eh?



No.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

SenorDingDong said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea who this guy is, and why this is funny?



Nope, im with you.


----------



## Riffer

SenorDingDong said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea who this guy is, and why this is funny?


 I know who he is but it holds no comedic value at all to me. What happened to this being a MEME thread?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It's probably funny to only people that are familiar with the 'First World Problems' concept I guess...


----------



## Riffer

^ I'm familiar with the First World Problem concept and I got the reference but it just wasn't even funny in that sense. I've seen some funny First World Problem ones, and that, was not one. Whomp whomp whooooooommp


----------



## SenorDingDong

I'm familiar with "First World Problem" jokes, and that one just wasn't very funny. In fact I couldn't even tell it was a joke. I thought it was just rambling.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well he's basically first whining of how hes cell sucks and then he making a reference on starving children, which implies self-irony in a "fwp" sense. Like "me and my problems..." kind of sense.
e: ps. I'm not taking any sides on whether the joke was funny or not though. That's a different story.


----------



## Riffer

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Well he's basically first whining of how hes cell sucks and then he making a reference on starving children, which implies self-irony in a "fwp" sense. Like "me and my problems..." kind of sense.
> e: ps. I'm not taking any sides on whether the joke was funny or not though. That's a different story.


I understand what he was trying to do. But it was poorly done. Like Senior said, it just seemd like he was rambling or stating something.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I see this all too often on the internets. Unfortunately here isn't very different.






We all have our opinions and we are all aware that they are our opinions because we are the ones posting them.


----------



## lobee

Riffer said:


> I know who he is but it holds no comedic value at all to me. What happened to this being a MEME thread?



I couldn't figure out why it was posted here either. I thought maybe he was doing a meta-joke and I tried to read his facebook posts in 6 different orders. Nothing. Zero yuks given.

Here, now it's relevant to the thread:


----------



## Fiction

Where's all the funny?!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z




----------



## gunshow86de

Guit-cest is best-cest!


----------



## mikernaut




----------



## Kidneythief

Is somebody from here on 9gag? Just found this:







9GAG - Narciso Yepes playing with extra-strings before it was cool


----------



## Murmel

Riffer said:


> I understand what he was trying to do. But it was poorly done. Like Senior said, it just seemd like he was rambling or stating something.



The fact that this even turned into a discussion.....

I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Dooky

BlackMastodon said:


> I see this all too often on the internets. Unfortunately here isn't very different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our opinions and we are all aware that they are our opinions because we are the ones posting them.


Interestingly enough, I received neg rep after my reply to your Devin meme  ... 
In fact, most of my neg rep is from my opinions on Devin Townsend's last two albums (Epicloud & Deconstruction) just cos I didn't think they were that great or as good as others were raving about (and despite the fact that I am one of Devin's biggest fans).
Oh well, as they say:


----------



## BlackMastodon

That's one of the amazing things about Devin. His albums are really different from one another so there's kind of something for everyone. I would be very surprised if someone actually liked every single song he released. I think a lot of his work is up to the listener for interpretation, too. Certain songs/albums might hit different listeners differently. Unfortunately that causes arguments for some reason. 

Moar funniez!


----------



## DLG




----------



## poopyalligator

Hahaha, damn that is hilarious.


----------



## Genome




----------



## Nile

More Varg memes please, those always seem to be gold.


----------



## tm20

i'll just leave this here 
MetalMemes666


----------



## petereanima

tm20 said:


> i'll just leave this here
> MetalMemes666




ooooooh shit...


----------



## Hyacinth

CrownofWorms said:


> I don't get it Caress of Steel was a good album. Imma go listen to it again



I love Caress of Steel.


----------



## zilla




----------



## DespoticOrder

For the Recording Studio section guys


----------



## DespoticOrder




----------



## BlackMastodon

Wait I thought he liked soggy cornflakes?


----------



## DespoticOrder

I guess the churches are soggy, too, if the fire department gets there in time


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi




----------



## DLG




----------



## vstealth




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

DespoticOrder said:


> For the Recording Studio section guys



Also "Asks for feedback, rationalizes how all the feedback given is redundant and doesn't apply to his case"


----------



## Genome




----------



## SD83

Genome said:


>


Better than a guitar lesson from Lil'Wayne I guess


----------



## myampslouder

got bored at work and made this. Mad ms paint skills yo.


----------



## Don Vito

Not this shit again....


----------



## myampslouder

yeah i'm like 2 months late with it.


----------



## gunshow86de

SD83 said:


> Better than a guitar lesson from Lil'Wayne I guess



Or cooking lessons with Euronymous.


----------



## SenorDingDong

gunshow86de said:


> Or cooking lessons with Euronymous.



Or life lessons with Dead.


----------



## Don Vito

SenorDingDong said:


> Or life lessons with Dead.


Or exorcism lessons with Necrobutcher.


----------



## JosephAOI

kennedyblake said:


> Or exorcism lessons with Necrobutcher.


Or singing lessons with Gothickingcobra.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

CrownofWorms said:


>



well when you're right, you're right.

and you're right.


----------



## BlindingLight7

CrownofWorms said:


>


----------



## tm20

YOLO

You Obviously Lack Originality 

sorry but i had to XD


----------



## Don Vito

JosephAOI said:


> Or singing lessons with Gothickingcobra.


 Foooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooog


----------



## TheDuatAwaits




----------



## gunshow86de

SenorDingDong said:


> Or life lessons with Dead.



Or history lessons with Varg.


----------



## SenorDingDong

gunshow86de said:


> Or history lessons with Varg.



Or swimming lessons with Jim Hodder. (If anyone gets this, I'll be surprised.)


----------



## gunshow86de

SenorDingDong said:


> Or swimming lessons with Jim Hodder. (If anyone gets this, I'll be surprised.)



Hodor?


----------



## BlackMastodon

^I think that picture is funnier than Senor's reference.  Sorry Senor.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That Lars one is great. I've never seen the original picture of that before either.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## BlackMastodon

I think Fredrik tries to make that face in every photo ever taken of him.


----------



## JosephAOI

I like that they're sharing an umbrella and Jens is doing a duck face.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Hardcore? 




Serj Tankian with the "Okay" meme guy in the background!




And JP as God. A repost, but an acceptable one.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm going to start telling people that now. 
"Wanna hear a beard solo?"


----------



## CrownofWorms

BlindingLight7 said:


>


----------



## Thep




----------



## Don Vito

schnapps


----------



## Sofos




----------



## ilyti

You don't like Heritage? 






GOOD.


----------



## Riffer

I took this picture while at a store in the mall. I figured it would make an entertaining meme for you guys so I made it into one of those "You're Drunk" memes. Fit's perfectly!!!


----------



## Don Vito

^ As a COB fan, that made my day!


----------



## Thep

^^^
If that was behind the cattle decapitation cd, Travis Ryan would personally go to that store and...well...you know...


----------



## Don Vito

It's still a little too close for comfort..


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I think that purple jackson is sexy...


----------



## synrgy




----------



## Andromalia




----------



## DLG

not sure where to post this


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^


----------



## gunshow86de

Coked-out Axl Rose is now a meme!


----------



## ilyti

All I know is the fat Axl Rose meme.


----------



## Lukifer

ilyti said:


> All I know is the fat Axl Rose meme.




^ THE FUCK??!?!?!


----------



## gunshow86de

Lukifer said:


> ^ THE FUCK??!?!?!


----------



## Nile

Really? Old Axl memes with the same words and pictures? Again?


----------



## ilyti

This thread is 132 freaking pages long. Some repeats are inevitable.


----------



## indrangelion




----------



## gunshow86de

ilyti said:


> This thread is 132 freaking pages long. Some repeats are inevitable.



Ikea Monkey is the feel good story of 2012.


----------



## kunalbatra

The ultimate truth.


----------



## in-pursuit

I'm not sure whether or not to neg rep you for that, is it some kind of inside joke I'm not in on? mods please advise.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Relevant to all of us who have Facebook, and thus relevant to the thread:


----------



## straightshreddd

SenorDingDong said:


> Relevant to all of us who have Facebook, and thus relevant to the thread:




This is another reason why I took almost every single person off my news feed. lol I don't hate a lot of things in the world, but people's status updates, regardless of time or day, I absolutely hate.


----------



## phugoid




----------



## Genome




----------



## Rook

SenorDingDong said:


> Relevant to all of us who have Facebook, and thus relevant to the thread:



We already had everybody post a load of shit on 12/12/12 at 12:12:12...

21/12/12 doesn't really make sense for 100 years, then at least it'll be 21122112. I'll probably spend that day listening to rush.


----------



## Nile

Rush is the soundtrack to the apocalypse? Not bad.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

No disrespect intended to the victims of the Connecticut school shooting today.


----------



## MFB

Nile said:


> Rush is the soundtrack to the apocalypse? Not bad.



No, because if people were to short-hand reference December 21st, it'd be 12/21 vs them saying the 21st of December, 2012 as 21/12 although I suppose if we're counting European formatting then this could come up but then it raises the discussion of which formatting said person actually IS using vs. just being an idiot.

Not to mention, 2112 didn't have a slash or hyphen in it either

/semantics


----------



## Fiction

Shush, more memes. Fic needs his funny fix.


----------



## tm20




----------



## indrangelion




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## ilyti




----------



## Sofos

Genome said:


>



Well, at least we know the tone on the new Necrophagist album will be good...


----------



## Don Vito

Preview threads in a nutshell.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## MitchellJBurgess

SenorDingDong said:


>



Stupid weathermen, never reliable!


----------



## SirMyghin

MFB said:


> No, because if people were to short-hand reference December 21st, it'd be 12/21 vs them saying the 21st of December, 2012 as 21/12 although I suppose if we're counting European formatting then this could come up but then it raises the discussion of which formatting said person actually IS using vs. just being an idiot.
> 
> Not to mention, 2112 didn't have a slash or hyphen in it either
> 
> /semantics



no it is 21/12, Day -> Month -> year, not so backwards ass bit with the small part in the middle. 'MURICA!


----------



## tm20

hmmm, i've always seen atleast 1 pretty girl at metal concerts


----------



## MetalGravy

Yeah, with someone else


----------



## InfinityCollision




----------



## Sofos




----------



## Thep




----------



## Aevolve




----------



## Kiwimetal101




----------



## kochmirizliv




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

And I'll leave this here for ya'lls desecrate


----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## Electric Wizard

^ I love those "today I will listen to" comics.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Electric Wizard said:


> ^ I love those "today I will listen to" comics.


----------



## Don Vito

CrownofWorms said:


>


All my friends stopped listening to metal as they got older, so this kinda thing protocal now.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Don Vito

^scumbag Miku


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> ^scumbag Miku



More like yandere-Miku, which is new to me.


----------



## Don Vito

Yandere Miku would threaten to e-mail illegal porn to the FBI.


----------



## SenorDingDong

All_¥our_Bass;3336471 said:


> And I'll leave this here for ya'lls desecrate




file invalid/


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

That Miku pic is a variant of the overly attached gf meme that I found hilarious.


----------



## scherzo1928

loved the happy little notes one!


----------



## Brill




----------



## CrownofWorms

More Metallica memes


----------



## Dooky




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

This thread makes my days better, all of the time.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Been too long.


----------



## Sephiroth952

I know this might be against the rules but I didn't want to start a new thread I thought yall would find it amusing.


----------



## myampslouder

^^^ that cat is the fucking coolest cat ever!!!


----------



## SenorDingDong

myampslouder said:


> ^^^ that cat is the fucking coolest cat ever!!!



He's also possibly the most inbred. Still, kings and queens.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Ran over this little gem in my facebook feed:


----------



## incinerated_guitar

All of my wut^


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Deadnightshade said:


> Ran over this little gem in my facebook feed:


ZEBOV strikes again?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

What happened to Zebov? I miss him.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

o do me do me do me


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> What happened to Zebov? I miss him.



check a few pages back in the why are you mad thread and youll see


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Page 57 to be exact.


----------



## Aevolve

Just found this on Facebook. Laughed heartily.

If any of you have heard about For Today's Mike Reynolds and his recent homophobic ignorant tweets:


----------



## Riffer

^ Best thing I've seen all week!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Riffer said:


> ^ Best thing I've seen all week!!!


+1000


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^^ Lol that made my day man...


----------



## johnny_ace




----------



## Don Vito

Hello Kitty Squire is scientifically proven to have better tone and play ability than any 8 string.


----------



## JackandCoke

Djent Side


----------



## tm20

me at work today


----------



## SenorDingDong

tm20 said:


> me at work today



I want to ask what's wrong with his arms in that last frame but I'm afraid the answer will be something along the lines of "stroke" or "djent," which are both equally bad for your health.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Wait, Satanic what?


----------



## tm20

SenorDingDong said:


> I want to ask what's wrong with his arms in that last frame but I'm afraid the answer will be something along the lines of "stroke" or "djent," which are both equally bad for your health.



what's stroke? and what does the arms have to do with stroke or djent? :S


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

kennedyblake said:


> Hello Kitty Squire is scientifically proven to have better tone and play ability than any 8 string.


And tuning one in fifths will give you the same amount of range.


----------



## SenorDingDong

tm20 said:


> what's stroke? and what does the arms have to do with stroke or djent? :S



Stroke.


----------



## ilyti

This is the funniest my Spam folder has been in forever

Not technically a meme, but who doesn't want a free sample of Oprah? Or Jessica Alba? AND THEN TO BE DENIED!!






EDIT: These actually sound plausible


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Your approved 8.5 million dollars


----------



## Watty

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Your approved 8.5 million dollars



To purchase your "Viagar" here!


----------



## ilyti

45 lb of Pamela Anderson is Pamela Anderson's implants removed.

LOL I also just noticed I have spam email in three languages.


----------



## CrownofWorms

According to her Rings of Saturn are a bunch of Aliens that blood suck Christians and Impregnate Christians with their use of weed


----------



## nostealbucket

CrownofWorms said:


> According to her Rings of Saturn are a bunch of Aliens that blood suck Christians and Impregnate Christians with their use of weed



wait.....wait......



inject..... marijuana? hmmm...

brb going to the pharmacy to get some needles.


----------



## Genome

Not SS.Org related, and not a meme either, just a funny pic:


----------



## Mprinsje

CrownofWorms said:


> According to her Rings of Saturn are a bunch of Aliens that blood suck Christians and Impregnate Christians with their use of weed



those people need to stop smoking weed


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats a parody page dude.


----------



## Mprinsje

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thats a parody page dude.



ah 

you never know these days...


----------



## BlackMastodon

^You can never be too sure on the internet.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Cabinet

^I don't know what that meme is called, but I was going to make one that says

THERE'S NOTHING JAZZ ABOUT OPETH

GET OVER YOURSELF


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^Some of their rhythms, more unusual harmony, and extended song structures could qualify as jazzy or jazz inspired-but there's certainly no improv, which is a basic part of any type of 'real' jazz.

Also, that meme left out that there's blues stuff in Opeth.


----------



## Cabinet

I don't know, it's not my place to say where Opeth gets inspiration from, but I'd never say there's any jazz elements in it because I personally don't hear any 
It's whatevs


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Don't get mad, guys!




#


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## ilyti

Cabinet said:


> ^I don't know what that meme is called, but I was going to make one that says
> 
> THERE'S NOTHING JAZZ ABOUT OPETH
> 
> GET OVER YOURSELF


It might be funny depending on which picture you use.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## m3l-mrq3z

kennedyblake said:


>



Epic meme.


----------



## AxeHappy

I would slap you in the face with their 2013 catalogue. 

That's what I would do.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

What if I told you

nothing in the 2013 Ibanez catalog even remotely interests me.


----------



## AxeHappy

I would reply that the 2013 catalogue is the first one Ibanez has released in around 6 years that interests me and that one's personal interest has nothing to do with whether Ibanez cares or not?


----------



## Don Vito

AxeHappy said:


> I would slap you in the face with their 2013 catalogue.
> 
> That's what I would do.


lol no headless 9 string prestige's for under $500.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Don Vito

That's one of my top five gifs on the internet.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> What if I told you
> 
> nothing in the 2013 Ibanez catalog even remotely interests me.



What if I told everyone of this forum that one doesn't need to spend 3000 bucks on a guitar when one is only interested in playing two strings.


----------



## Brill

CrownofWorms said:


> According to her Rings of Saturn are a bunch of Aliens that blood suck Christians and Impregnate Christians with their use of weed



Rember kids. Dont share a used marijuana needle.


----------



## Danukenator

m3l-mrq3z said:


> What if I told everyone of this forum that one doesn't need to spend 3000 bucks on a guitar when one is only interested in playing two strings.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

What if I told you Morpheus never said "what if I told you" one single time in any of the Matrix films.


----------



## Hollowway

All_¥our_Bass;3359538 said:


>



 Best meme of the thread! This totally sums up the arguing over esoteric details we spend 80% of our time on here doing!


----------



## ilyti

m3l-mrq3z said:


> What if I told you Morpheus never said "what if I told you" one single time in any of the Matrix films.


Really?


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

kennedyblake said:


>


I fucked your mother! Now eat fireball!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Danukenator said:


>



What if I told you djent requires four strings for one chord?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Yet another Ibanez-related meme:


----------



## Fiction

No one does that though.


----------



## CloudAC




----------



## SenorDingDong

Because I think we all, at one point, have made fun of it on this forum:


----------



## InfinityCollision

m3l-mrq3z said:


> What if I told you Morpheus never said "what if I told you" one single time in any of the Matrix films.








back on topic


----------



## Sofos




----------



## m3l-mrq3z

InfinityCollision said:


> back on topic



Hmm, at least two of those memes are reposts. Well, not that anyone cares.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Sofos

more:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I demand more!


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Those were genious!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Lol those are amazing..


----------



## tacotiklah

Fair point...:


----------



## FormerlyVintage

^Because music isn't a technique/skill contest.


----------



## MFB

Django said:


> ^Because music isn't a technique/skill contest.



Oh the floodgates you've just opened


----------



## djyngwie

MFB said:


> Oh the floodgates you've just opened


Only on a guitar forum would such an observation be a provocative statement.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

It *is* still quite funny though.


----------



## Nile

djyngwie said:


> Only on a guitar forum would such an observation be a provocative statement.



Wrong. This reaches into the farthest depths of the human soul.


----------



## Sofos

yet even more:


----------



## ilyti

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Downloading Foobar RIGHT NOW


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^
New Itunes is great man, what yah complaining about?


----------



## pink freud

ilyti said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Downloading Foobar RIGHT NOW



That he finds it appealing enough to not grant its execution


----------



## Don Vito

Whoever made the "messy room" image, really needs some kind of award.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I hate iOS6 muuuuuuuch more than I hate the new iTunes.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

This is actually a modded version of a previously posted meme that featured John Petrucci:


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

ghstofperdition said:


> Fair point...:



Well....


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## kochmirizliv

All_¥our_Bass;3362278 said:


>



That must be some pop song in original...?


----------



## Alberto7

CrownofWorms said:


>



It was just a matter of time until somebody did that


----------



## niffnoff

pink freud said:


> That he finds it appealing enough to not grant its execution



Pretty sure I saw a QI episode that backs this statement


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Not really a meme, but still....


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## myampslouder




----------



## johnny_ace




----------



## DLG




----------



## BlackMastodon

^I didn't realize that the lady was a security guard at first.  She seems to be enjoying herself.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Isn't that the face you are supposed to make at a black metal concert?


----------



## ilyti

Yes but she's too old to know that.


----------



## Don Vito

ilyti said:


> Yes but she's too old to know that.


----------



## Sofos

i wish my grandpa would worship satan with me, but instead he yells at the tv about how that "n word president is letting the sand n words kill our country" lol


----------



## Deadnightshade

Don't ask me how and why this happened,I don't know


----------



## ZEBOV

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> i wish my grandpa would worship satan with me, but instead he yells at the tv about how that "n word president is letting the sand n words kill our country" lol



Not to bad-mouth your family, but your grandpa is 
We're bombing the shit out of them AND their family members. There was a drone strike on a 16 year old US citizen a while back. His dad was a major player for the enemy. Yes, we killed his dad, too. These were 2 different strikes.


----------



## indrangelion




----------



## incinerated_guitar

My reaction exactly ^


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Holy shit Ghost, you're winning right now.


----------



## DLG

http://www.musiquefruitee.com/2012/09/les-40-pires-photos-de-groupe/

best band photos. some are old, but some are new to me and quite spectacular. 

here are some highlights. 

dude on the right is perhaps the most sensual death metal guy ever. 







and then there's this hot mess of a band. 






and then these bros bound by lightning.


----------



## DLG

also this


----------



## sojorel

^
Thanks for that site, that has started my weekend off the right way


----------



## Pooluke41

Josh Travis: the earlier years


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Credit to some kid on FB


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Ridiculously Photogenic Metal Guy - Funny Pictures at Videobash


----------



## WhiteWalls

^ that photo is now my facebook timeline background, whoever did it just changed my life and will be compensated with my most sincere and eternal gratitude


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Pooluke41 said:


> Josh Travis: the earlier years



Well, this picture gives "black metal" a whole new meaning.


----------



## DLG

black death from cleveland, they were actually kinda decent


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Winspear

What if I told you that the chicken actually came with the egg pre-installed, and all that it needed was a simple firmware upgrade to kickstart the reproduction process? See, this is 2013. Humanity is serious business. _Science_ is serious business. Where would we be without science? Probably right here but surrounded by more foliage.
In this day and age, there is only one question left to answer. The answer is not 42 - nor is the question that to which such an answer is typically given. 
It is a question that you, like all other responsible American citizens, ask yourself as you lie awake at night, pondering your existance. The question; Is djent a genre?


----------



## tm20




----------



## tacotiklah

Mfw I see all these kids overly concerned with shredding.
Srsly.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z




----------



## Tapaska

When you see it...


----------



## Sofos

Tapaska said:


> When you see it...



SHIKAKA


----------



## straightshreddd

Tapaska said:


> When you see it...




hahaha The only thing that makes that somewhat relevant is the "Tosin Abasi" in the "curse". I died.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Blackheim

I had to: 






Edit: Found this as well:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That movie kicked all sorts of ass. I loved it.


----------



## ilyti

If Adele was Mrs. Doubtfire

I don't know why I find this so funny


----------



## Rook

why did I spend time on this



Hollowway said:


> Sign on as username Bulb, and define it as the way you carry a purse.
> 
> Then sit back and watch as they debate whether Djent is a type of purse or the way any purse is carried.


 






















Also stay on topic mother lovers, the last 3 pages are 80% irrelevant poop


----------



## BlackMastodon

Rook said:


> Also stay on topic mother lovers, the last 3 pages are 80% irrelevant poop



This. This isn't a general meme thread, there are rules in place for a reason and we don't wan this thread to be closed because of lolcats.


----------



## shadscbr

Shad


----------



## Rook




----------



## Sofos

yeah, i'm self taught, as well, but that's no excuse for being the musical equivalent of that 11 year old on xbox live who thinks hes tough shit but can't even kill someone with an airstrike in COD.


----------



## Danukenator




----------



## tm20




----------



## kevdes93

i cant tear myself away from this place.


----------



## MFB

kevdes93 said:


> i cant tear myself away from this place.



You can if you


----------



## AxeHappy

Pffft, this is an niche guitar forum. Nobody here has a, "Her," to, "Do it for." 

Or to.


----------



## MFB




----------



## gunshow86de

AxeHappy said:


> Pffft, this is an niche guitar forum. Nobody here has a, "Her," to, "Do it for."
> 
> Or to.





Haven't you read the "Women of SSO" and "Love and Relationships" threads?


----------



## DLG




----------



## DLG




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## EdgeC

AxeHappy said:


> Pffft, this is an niche guitar forum. Nobody here has a, "Her," to, "Do it for."
> 
> Or to.


 
 Speak for yourself. I have a wife and an 8 year old daughter.

Otherwise known as the 'Gear Aquisition Prevention Unit'

Also...






Hopefully not a repost. Taken from an old SS.Org thread.


----------



## Don Vito

guitar is way hotter than the chick in that picture

nice nutcracker uniform....


----------



## tacotiklah

EdgeC said:


> *photo*



So THAT'S what Michael Jackson was trying to look like....


----------



## TheFerryMan

Pooluke41 said:


> Josh Travis: the earlier years




haha. that's one of my favorite bands. Freaking Black Death. Shame metallica ripped em off.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Danukenator said:


>



Ndg?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Don Vito said:


> guitar is way hotter then the chick in that picture
> 
> nice nutcracker uniform....



The thing is, that's not even a good-looking guitar ...


----------



## Genome

Yo_Wattup said:


> Ndg?



New Dear Gay.


----------



## Danukenator

Yo_Wattup said:


> Ndg?



If I resubmit it by this afternoon can I get some points back on my Meme Thread grade?


----------



## Lukifer

Yo_Wattup said:


> Ndg?



New Dumb GUitar???


----------



## gunshow86de

Danukenator said:


> If I resubmit it by this afternoon can I get some points back on my Meme Thread grade?



It works as is, the kid in the picture is supposed to be naive about the internet. He wouldn't know it's NGD.


----------



## matt397

gunshow86de said:


> It works as is, the kid in the picture is supposed to be naive about the internet. He wouldn't know it's NGD.



I thought it was intentionally supposed to say NDG  It was a lot funnier that way...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## m3l-mrq3z




----------



## MFB

^ I've only listened to them once


----------



## Lukifer

m3l-mrq3z said:


>




Is that the guy that played for Born of Osiris?? They are swell!!!!


----------



## Danukenator

Lukifer said:


> Is that the guy that played for Born of Osiris?? They are swell!!!!



No silly, it's Jack Nicholson. Remember, he was in Batman!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Danukenator said:


> No silly, it's Jack Nicholson. Remember, he was in Batman!



Let's not forget that Jack also co-wrote "smells like teen spirit".


----------



## Don Vito

Animal_s_ as Leader_s_ is not one guy.


----------



## gunshow86de

I was scrolling the page too quickly, I thought that asked, "U DONT LIKE ANAL?"


----------



## redstone




----------



## Lukifer

Danukenator said:


> No silly, it's Jack Nicholson. Remember, he was in Batman!



Was reffering to Tosin but I got ya!!! 

Why so serious?????


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

gunshow86de said:


> I was scrolling the page too quickly, I thought that asked, "U DONT LIKE ANAL?"



An equally valid question.


----------



## tm20




----------



## gunshow86de

^

Needs more James' pronunciation;

DOR-RAH-HUH!


----------



## Sofos

This. Just. This.





(Credit to Noyan/NaYoN.)


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## straightshreddd

tm20 said:


>



Now, that's clever.


----------



## straightshreddd

My first attempt at a meme on this thread.


----------



## straightshreddd

Here's another one for you BRJ guys. haha


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## BlindingLight7

Don Vito said:


>


but it was spelling?


----------



## Alberto7

CrownofWorms said:


>








And it made me roflcopter hard


----------



## Alberto7

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> This. Just. This.
> *Creepy unicorn man holding an awesome-looking ERG and a penguin*
> (Credit to Noyan/NaYoN.)



Also, that... Jesus. I lack words. It is my new YouTube/Google+ profile pic . How and to whom should I give credit?


----------



## Fiction

Noyan, as it says in the post


----------



## Sofos

Alberto7 said:


> Also, that... Jesus. I lack words. It is my new YouTube/Google+ profile pic . How and to whom should I give credit?



It's a picture of NaYon playing his custom Etherial whilst holding a penguin and wearing an awesome jacket. also, did i mention he's a beautiful unicorn?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Found this one today. I like how cute this meme actually is:


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

m3l-mrq3z said:


>



what the duck


----------



## gunshow86de

I was only in band through middle-school, but I know this feel;


----------



## tm20

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Found this one today. I like how cute this meme actually is:



i actually do this every time ._.


----------



## straightshreddd

tm20 said:


> i actually do this every time ._.




Same. Almost religiously. My band mates used to joke about it but hey, it really does work. Plus, my strings never had gunk on them from my fingers.


----------



## 27duuude

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Found this one today. I like how cute this meme actually is:



I heard soaking your hands in water for 5 minutes works better...


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Winspear




----------



## BlackMastodon

I don't use Circle K's.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Something I just dragged together:


----------



## gunshow86de

BlackMastodon said:


> I don't use Circle K's.



I'm confused, this is the only Circle K I know.


----------



## Don Vito

^ That place has great off brand Cola. 99 cents.


----------



## Genome




----------



## Sofos

Alexi Laiho teaching us how to bake cookies:


----------



## Sofos




----------



## -42-




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ Who the fuck is P little Italy


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

I see some bands actually used bandname generator


----------



## Alberto7

Alabama Thunderpussy, Scrotum Staplers, and Wall of Smegma... WTF  that was amazing


----------



## Don Vito

I HAVE to check out Deep Fried Abortion.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

I thought i was going crazy when i saw "Rhino Clit" Had to read it again


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

I can't seem to find a damn thing on 'Sexual Orange Master'


----------



## Genome




----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep




----------



## JoeyW

There's a band called Adolf Satan? My day is made.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Genome said:


> Picture Removed



Hahaha my GF knows exactly how she feels. I kinda get all distant when I'm upset over a mix and I can't fix it.


----------



## FireInside




----------



## gunshow86de

^

I like my women like I like my coffee................ COVERED IN BEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireInside

^ Chopped up and in the freezer.
or
Hot, wet, and black.


----------



## Deadnightshade

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I like my women like I like my coffee................ COVERED IN BEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I like my women like I like my vintage fenders...Beat up to hell,with scratches and dings all over their bodies,and slightly damaged in their necks!


----------



## mcd

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I like my women like I like my coffee................ COVERED IN BEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I like my women like I like my coffee........instant!


----------



## Watty

^ that last bit...

I can only imagine that's what people hear whenever we speak in a language other than our native tongues.

Edit: @ Deadly


----------



## SenorDingDong

I like my women like I like my women; desperate enough to say yes.


----------



## Sam MJ

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I like my women like I like my coffee................ COVERED IN BEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Eddie Izzard


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Girl guitarists get so many strange comments on their videos/threads.

That's what inspired me to make this:


----------



## Sofos

EDIT: Oops, posted in wrong forum. Lesson learned: Don't leave multiple forums open in browser. 

Mods, please delete.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Metal_Webb

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I like my women like I like my coffee................ COVERED IN BEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I like my women like I like my guitars and cheese. Processed.


----------



## Genome

I like my women like I like my guitar tone.

Nice tight bottom end, scooped a little in the middle, and a nice pleasing top end.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Genome said:


> I like my women like I like my guitar tone.
> 
> Nice tight bottom end, scooped a little in the middle, and a nice pleasing top end.


Doesn't someone here have something really similar to this in his sig?

Not accusing you of ripping him off, honestly just wondering.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

gunshow86de said:


> I like my women like I like my coffee................ COVERED IN BEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


While we're quoting the great Mr. Izzard...

I like my women how I like my coffee-In a plastic cup!


----------



## Genome

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Doesn't someone here have something really similar to this in his sig?
> 
> Not accusing you of ripping him off, honestly just wondering.



I have no idea, sir. I may well have seen it here, it's nothing original on my part.


----------



## Hollowway

Genome said:


>



 Best post of the thread!


----------



## donray1527

I made this one lol I think grumpy cat needed some guitar jargon


----------



## Rook

I like my coffee like I like my women.


Weak.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I don't like coffee...


----------



## Deadnightshade

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I don't like coffee...



Bad news according to the aforementioned,you are gay


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Deadnightshade said:


> Bad news according to the aforementioned,you are gay


----------



## Yo_Wattup

BlindingLight7 said:


> but it was spelling?










Furtive Glance said:


> Something I just dragged together:



Sorry for being a dumbass, but who/what is max of metal?


----------



## tacotiklah

^ one of our moderators that knows pretty much anything music related.


----------



## MrMcSick

He is our designated Ibanez Professor! Incredibly informed and helpful individual.


----------



## matt397

He's literally a walking Ibanez encyclopedia, and the David Suzuki of the trem setup world


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Don Vito

cannot unsee


----------



## donray1527

ugg....


----------



## BlackMastodon

With one photo Beyonce has become completely unsexualized for me.


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## ilyti




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^ I've seen that happen many, many times on here.
Why even ask for the advice?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z




----------



## Randy

MrMcSick said:


> He is our designated Ibanez Professor! Incredibly informed and helpful individual.



And a very well paid Ibanez endorsee!


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> And a very well paid Ibanez endorsee!



I knew it!


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^  

I know I'm late to the party, but... 


I like my coffee like I like my women...

Under a large rock.


----------



## Don Vito

I don't get it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Hey Furtive where did you go on the internets to make that graph?

EDIT: NVM found it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Give a Heavy Metal Valentine&#8217;s Day Card to Someone You Love | MetalSucks


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## CrownofWorms

Death Metal is so Kawaii


----------



## Don Vito

^It's over. Close er' up....


----------



## Watty

Really?! That's what made you think this thread was over....?


----------



## Don Vito

Watty said:


> Really?! That's what made you think this thread was over....?


I just...really...really...like it.


----------



## Furtive Glance

lulz


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

^ Holy LOL at Stealth's expense 

Also, this valentine absolutely made my night -


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Watty said:


> Really?! That's what made you think this thread was over....?



I've never seen Karl Sanders so kawaii.


----------



## Robrecht

This happens every time I check my User Control Panel. It's quite unsettling.


----------



## matt397




----------



## Kiwimetal101

Best youtube comment ever..


----------



## matt397

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Best youtube comment ever..


----------



## Alberto7

Robrecht said:


> This happens every time I check my User Control Panel. It's quite unsettling.



You have no idea how hard I just laughed. So subtle


----------



## BlackMastodon

Chemistry and metal jokes; because sure why not. Also because my Gojira boner is still full mast.








Also pretend that the number of valence electrons adds up to 121...


----------



## ddtonfire

Time for Good Guy Metal Guitarist:


----------



## caskettheclown

That looks an awful lot like my old guitar teacher except his hair is a pinch more red


----------



## ittoa666

Forgot that guys name, but he's an awesome uploader on youtube.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

ittoa666 said:


> Forgot that guys name, but he's an awesome uploader on youtube.



Pretty sure it's Infidelamsterdam.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ yep


----------



## gunshow86de

Ouch, my sides. 

BargainBinBlasphemy


----------



## ilyti

Oh my god I'm crying...


----------



## Alberto7

Those are some of the greatest things I've ever seen


----------



## FireInside




----------



## Ocara-Jacob

That second one's definitely a re-post, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## CrownofWorms

How I feel with every new tour


----------



## Fat-Elf

That's not even close to being as annoying as every single band visiting all your neighbour countries but not yours.


----------



## jeleopard

brutalwizard said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/228586-how-do-you-deal-gas.html



As the starter of that thread, I laughed pretty hard at that XD

Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3c6r_U3mjQ

I feel that's relevant.


----------



## Furtive Glance

From that wonderful trainwreck of conspiracy theories and delayed information known as the Haarp Machine thread:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

FireInside said:


>


So does Jens.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Fat-Elf said:


> That's not even close to being as annoying as every single band visiting all your neighbour countries but not yours.


----------



## JEngelking

Friend just showed me this one. Hopefully not a repost.


----------



## Furtive Glance

God, I'm so bad at Photoshop... But it still turned out A-OK, lol.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

And if you guys wanna make something out of this...


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi




----------



## Alberto7

^ Aaahhh Warr guitars... the epitome of ERGs and hilarious, yet awesome and beautiful, designs.


----------



## muffinbutton

Could somebody please do something like this, but for metal by length of beard?


----------



## sojorel




----------



## Kiwimetal101

^Should be "Im just waiting for my mate bernie"


----------



## JP Universe

^nar I like Sojis version. Repped.... 

I wouldn't worry about that theme


----------



## JP Universe

Alright... I haven't done any memes for a while so here's another bunch for the lolz. I will say I couldn't stop laughing at one of them when I made it


----------



## Kiwimetal101

How do we get rid of Blood on the dance floor?

Simple


----------



## Alberto7

^ I didn't know who they were. Now I do.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I didn't know who they were. Now I do.



My condolences


----------



## sojorel




----------



## Kiwimetal101

sojorel said:


>



Fucking LOL!

Just lost my shit haha


----------



## Nag




----------



## jeleopard

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I didn't know who they were. Now I do.



Poor dude


----------



## JEngelking

Nagash said:


> ibanezSTAHP.jpg



I feel as though the same could be done but with Ibanez and their making of black guitars.


----------



## DLG




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## JEngelking




----------



## Idontpersonally

tm20 said:


>



True story.


----------



## Taylor

Sorry, this one's probably been beat to death, but: http://i.imgur.com/Xv9iim1.jpg


----------



## Nag

Idontpersonally said:


> True story.




so true it shouldn't even be a meme


----------



## jonajon91

Idontpersonally said:


> True story.



What story was told?


----------



## Idontpersonally

Nagash said:


> so true it shouldn't even be a meme



Sure it should. I love a meme in good timing. They help me grow. Sometimes it seems as if they know more about my life than I do. Theyre like angels. Or little affirmations that remind me i am loved and on the right path and not alone.



jonajon91 said:


> What story was told?


Met a gal @ Aal Meshugga the other day. Decent face actually not bad just her grill. I dont think Ive ever dated anybody with teeth like this, but when i think of metal i think of matt pike and metal imo should be a little ugly anyway. So bc I love doom so much it makes me ignore her teeth bc ive never had a metal girl and i just figured it's a part of the package deal. I mean im no george clooney.. but yea..that's the story in a nutshell..


----------



## Bigfan

Idontpersonally said:


> story



Actually:


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Story of my fucking life....

Got the synco bug....


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## gunshow86de

^

Dude needed some potassium. Don't want to cramp up in the pit!


----------



## Fiction

Reminds me of the time I took strawberry yoghurt to btbam. Damn that was a metal gig.


----------



## JosephAOI

EDIT: Give me rep, bitches  You know you want tooooooooo


----------



## jeleopard

JosephAOI said:


> EDIT: Give me rep, bitches  You know you want tooooooooo



Is that what Engaged looks like?


----------



## MFB

Mehtab, not Engage


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wtf towelheads


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## noob_pwn




----------



## ddtonfire




----------



## jeleopard

Relevant.


----------



## bondmorkret

White Cluster said:


>



Haha, too much of this going on!


----------



## rythmic_pulses

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3tarpo/

It's a surprise.


----------



## MFB

White Cluster said:


>



Hmmmm.






How the internet works.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Thordendal's opinion on coffee:


----------



## AxeHappy

When one of my teachers in college recorded Yo-Yo Ma he said that Ma would go and make the coffee and whatnot whilst the engineers were setting up. 

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Idontpersonally

that gave me a feel


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## TheDuatAwaits




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## incinerated_guitar

^applies more-so to emmure


----------



## Malkav

^Who is that?

(I mean in the pic, I know who Emmure are)


----------



## Idontpersonally

"if you're* having neck problems".....you had one job


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Malkav said:


> ^Who is that?
> 
> (I mean in the pic, I know who Emmure are)



One of the "Guitarists" from asking alexandria i'm pretty sure


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Nag

Okay, so... being banned for a week, I had time and inspiration for a bunch of memes that I'll just dump all at once right now... *some of them are about my ban, please mods don't take that seriousy/personally, they're made for fun and not provocation* !


----------



## Nag

continued, there's a bunch more to go ! (I think I'll need a third post, I don't want to post more than 10 pics in a single post)


----------



## Nag

Okay, the final 8 :










































That's all, folks !


----------



## Idontpersonally

Nagash said:


> *don't take that seriousy/personally, they're made for fun and not provocation !
> *


+1


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## rythmic_pulses

It's so obviously badly done, it pained me to do it.


----------



## Alberto7

Sorry if this is a re-post, but it was too hilarious not to share it


----------



## JEngelking

^ Legendary.


----------



## no_dice




----------



## DLG

sometimes the stupidest shit makes me laugh the most


----------



## Veldar

All_¥our_Bass;3454773 said:


> Thordendal's opinion on coffee:



That's how you nail the Meshuggah tone, coffee.


----------



## Nag




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Most folks upon hearing (good) death metal for the first time.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## DLG




----------



## gunshow86de

^

"PRAISE HEEE-UMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## ittoa666

Nagash said:


>


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## DLG




----------



## DLG




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## MFB

BornToLooze said:


>



Tips, he lost two finger _tips_


----------



## DLG

MFB said:


> Tips, he lost two finger _tips_


----------



## Thep

How I felt this morning


----------



## FireInside




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Taylor

Not trying to insult any fans. Just what I thought when I heard them.


----------



## JEngelking




----------



## jonajon91

JEngelking said:


>



Stop comparing John Petrucci with Jesus. Yeah, he is pretty good, but he is no John Petrucci


----------



## Asrial

This happened while chatting with Joel about some mixing:


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^


----------



## Cabinet

For the folks in the luthiery section:




FUCK YEAH
QUARTERSAWN


----------



## Nag




----------



## jonajon91

Taken from your sig


BlackMastodon said:


> "He doesn't even like Metallica, that's how metal he is." - My friend describing my musical tastes to her friends.


aarrrghh god dangit!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...ll-fifths-tuning-guys-do-you-play-chords.html


----------



## Xaios

This popped up on my Facebook. Too good not to share.


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## loqtrall

^ Good look for Mr. Taylor.


----------



## FireInside




----------



## Fat-Elf

FireInside said:


>



Made me watch that damn video after Youtube have tried to recommend me it for weeks now. I still don't get it. He just says "yeah" a lot.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## FireInside




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## jeleopard




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## straightshreddd

Playful jab. Don't anyone go and get butthurt.


----------



## straightshreddd




----------



## TheKindred

gunshow86de said:


> Dammmit!
> 
> Now I'm gassing for a multi-screamer.


----------



## Alimination

One of my friends posted this. I had to share it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Awesome!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

gunshow86de said:


>



That thing aint got shit on this one!!




ScreamerLab

It's a custom TS pedal with every practical mod and ALL of them are switchable. 






EDIT: Sorry about the doublepost


----------



## tm20

Upon A Burning Body is coming....just to support Born of Osiris


----------



## FireInside

^ Everytime I have seen Darkest Hour. It is about time for a headlining tour, 30 minute sets are bullshit.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Fat-Elf said:


> Made me watch that damn video after Youtube have tried to recommend me it for weeks now. I still don't get it. He just says "yeah" a lot.










Alimination said:


> One of my friends posted this. I had to share it.



Guy on the end..


----------



## MailMan

tm20 said:


> Upon A Burning Body is coming....just to support Born of Osiris



This.

Happened to me two weeks ago when I saw Sólstafir, who played for only 45 minutes (enough for 5 songs) in support of a German post-rock band I've never heard about before.


----------



## sage

^I have seen two 3 song sets by BTBAM, supporting In Flames and Children of Bodom...


----------



## straightshreddd

sage said:


> ^I have seen two 3 song sets by BTBAM, supporting In Flames and Children of Bodom...



I'm guessing it was 3 of their longer, nearly 10 min tracks, right?  

Still, that's rather weak. BTBAM is sick live.


----------



## DLG

that's the reason I've never seen revocation or protest the hero. they always tour with bands that don't interest me in europe and it's not worth the trip

back on topic:


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

DLG said:


> that's the reason I've never seen revocation or protest the hero. they always tour with bands that don't interest me in europe and it's not worth the trip
> 
> back on topic:



^
looks like the haarp machine never could get along


----------



## jeleopard

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> ^
> looks like the haarp machine never could get along



ZING!


----------



## straightshreddd

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> ^
> looks like the haarp machine never could get along



Ahhhh! looool


----------



## Genome

DLG said:


> that's the reason I've never seen revocation or protest the hero. they always tour with bands that don't interest me in europe and it's not worth the trip
> 
> back on topic:



Better with sound:


----------



## tacotiklah

Genome said:


> Better with sound:





My reaction if that happened to me?:
*grabs mic* "Ladies and Gentlemen, we will be holding tryouts for a new lead singer just as soon as I get out of jail" *proceed to beat the holy fuck out of the singer within an inch of his life*

Just sayin'.


----------



## JEngelking




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## J7string

What can I say? Lol.


----------



## muffinbutton

DLG said:


>



Those drums.


----------



## Deadnightshade




----------



## Scar Symmetry

ghstofperdition said:


> My reaction if that happened to me?:
> *grabs mic* "Ladies and Gentlemen, we will be holding tryouts for a new lead singer just as soon as I get out of jail" *proceed to beat the holy fuck out of the singer within an inch of his life*
> 
> Just sayin'.



This is why you're not in a punk band


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

MailMan said:


> This.
> 
> Happened to me two weeks ago when I saw Sólstafir, who played for only 45 minutes (enough for 5 songs) in support of a German post-rock band I've never heard about before.


You should have seen them a couple of years back.

When I was 16 I went to an all ages show (first show me and my girlfriend went to together) and the show was supposed to end well before midnight so everyone could catch a bus home.

Sólstafir were jamming so hard the show went on until around one or one thirty. Great show. It was the first show where they played stuff from Köld, only one song though. It was mostly Masterpiece of Bitterness.


----------



## DLG




----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## ZEBOV

God dammit, now pics won't imbed.

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3tnang/
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3tnaqg/


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'd pay good money to see an Elcor fronted doom metal band.


----------



## pink freud

BlackMastodon said:


> I'd pay good money to see an Elcor fronted doom metal band.



Elcor SUNN O))) cover band.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## ZEBOV

^I have since realized that I'll be just fine with a 6 string baritone. Humanity's Last Breath made a post on facebook about their tuning, and I thought "That would totally work for me!"


----------



## DrJazz

Haven't gone through all 150 pages so this MAY be a repost.


----------



## muffinbutton

DrJazz said:


> Haven't gone through all 150 pages so this MAY be a repost.



Having gone through all 150 pages, I'm pretty sure it is not a repost.


----------



## Infamous Impact

U cheeky kunt


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

BlackMastodon said:


> I'd pay good money to see an Elcor fronted doom metal band.


"Depressingly: 
In fiery flight we would leave this hall 
The Holy house, House of God will fall 
To death they go with music and song 
But our dread simply must go on"


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

BlackMastodon said:


> I'd pay good money to see an Elcor fronted doom metal band.



Band name has to be "Living tanks"


----------



## BlackMastodon

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Band name has to be "Living tanks"


Holy shit, yes. Someone needs to make this happen.


----------



## cfrank




----------



## nkri

^^Repost, check out the previous page


----------



## BlackMastodon

5th or 6th time I've seen it posted up I think. :lol


----------



## thealexkelley




----------



## JoeyW

Dogs Wearing Pantyhose, A Popular New Meme in China

Not really a meme, but I can't stop laughing. Sorry if it's a re-post!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Gotta love the one-finger sweeps!!


----------



## Alberto7

^ The first one is absolutely PAINFUL to watch. I could totally feel his agony. The second one is just brilliant! It actually sounds so neat hahaha


----------



## InfinityCollision

re: clapping


----------



## Fat-Elf

brutalwizard said:


> Where is you're god now.


----------



## Galius

Something of a joke in my band over the years that I done up real quick.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

"Ah-Kareem Abdul-a-Jabbahhh" is one hell of a username for COD multiplayer.

Gotta love Hetfield's complete disregard for standard pronunciation.


----------



## Lukifer

m3l-mrq3z said:


> "Ah-Kareem Abdul-a-Jabbahhh" is one hell of a username for COD multiplayer.
> 
> Gotta love Hetfield's complete disregard for standard pronunciation.



Hell Yeahae


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Mark Castillo also drummed for The Acacia Strain and sometime works as a clown.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


>


homeboy got school'd by a Finn

damn, wrekt son

420


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Rook

All_¥our_Bass;3497727 said:


> Gotta love the one-finger sweeps!!




inb4 HAARP joke


----------



## BlackMastodon

Edit: Nvm. I'm going insane and seeing things.


----------



## Danukenator

EDIT: I'll fix it in a bit. My internet died and somehow messed this up.


----------



## jeleopard

This had me dying.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Nyx Erebos

CrownofWorms said:


> *creepy stare pic*



I feel like that man is going to rape me.


----------



## EcoliUVA

Nyx Erebos said:


> I feel like that man is going to rape me.



Maybe with his godlike phrasing and killer legato. Otherwise, I hear he's the nicest dude ever.

I'd like to see everyone's reaction to his musical love-making on one of those spongebob guitars.  Where did this come from?


----------



## Lukifer

EcoliUVA said:


> Maybe with his godlike phrasing and killer legato. Otherwise, I hear he's the nicest dude ever.
> 
> I'd like to see everyone's reaction to his musical love-making on one of those spongebob guitars.   Where did this come from?



Ok Im going there. Who is that?


----------



## Lagtastic

Lukifer said:


> Ok Im going there. Who is that?




Per Nilsson (guitarist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Carrey king would've been funnier^


----------



## Lukifer

Lagtastic said:


> Per Nilsson (guitarist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Ahh!! I love Scar Symmetry just never knew what he looked like.


----------



## gunshow86de

incinerated_guitar said:


> Carrey king would've been funnier^



Photoshop Kerry King's head on Larry King's body. Kerry King Larry King How to combine name?


----------



## jeleopard

gunshow86de said:


> Photoshop Kerry King's head on Larry King's body. Kerry King Larry King How to combine name?



Larry Kerry King?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Lukifer said:


> Ok Im going there. Who is that?



Seth Rogen's shredding brother.


----------



## Lukifer

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Seth Rogen's shredding brother.



No kidding!! He does have the same scowl!


----------



## Idontpersonally

first thought came to mind was a pist andy james


----------



## JEngelking

I thought it was Andy James at first too.


----------



## djyngwie

JEngelking said:


> I thought it was Andy James at first too.


----------



## jeleopard

djyngwie said:


>



SHIT!


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## JEngelking

THEY'RE THE SAME PERSON.


----------



## FireInside

James, Tom, & Dave...(insert Night At The Roxbury music here).


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

I instantly imagined Mustaine singing "What is love? Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me no more " to James.


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Lukifer said:


> Ahh!! I love Scar Symmetry just never knew what he looked like.



Same here.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Alberto7

^ I totally don't


----------



## jeleopard

brutalwizard said:


> Just the lyrics and message of that tune contrasting that post.



"What a price to pay (the trains were 15 minutes late)"


----------



## Don Vito

To be the author of your.. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE!!!!


----------



## Alberto7

brutalwizard said:


> Just the lyrics and message of that tune contrasting that post.



Ok, NOW I get it  I hadn't checked out that song before. Pretty awesome stuff


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Somebody I know made this.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## tacotiklah

Oh look, there's Jeph narrating my life...


----------



## poopyalligator

Idontpersonally said:


>



I have no idea why, but for some reason I couldn't stop laughing at that lol.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## m3l-mrq3z

^the last one was amazing


----------



## Sofos




----------



## tm20

^


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Found this one online:


----------



## tm20




----------



## Fiction

tm20 said:


>



Yeah I never pause them.



I just turn it straight off.

Because they suck.


----------



## JEngelking

Fiction said:


> Yeah I never pause them.
> 
> 
> 
> I just turn it straight off.
> 
> Because they suck.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## jeleopard

Ready? Rage you lose.

Oh hi! I'm just going to...





...play some guitar





Mmmmmm





Feels good


----------



## BlackMastodon

^My internal dialogue:

"Wha-what are you doing? What's that on your fingers?"

"Hey no, get your cheese hands away from there!"

"C'mon man, don't do it."

"Awwwww you did it...gross"


----------



## Fat-Elf

@jeleopard

You can always just wash it off and it's only the neck.  I hate it when I take my guitar in public and have to clean every single hole and spot on it.


----------



## jeleopard

Fat-Elf said:


> @jeleopard
> 
> You can always just wash it off and it's only the neck.  I hate it when I take my guitar in public and have to clean every single hole and spot on it.



Psh. Killjoy.


----------



## Don Vito

jeleopard said:


> Feels good


Reported.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Cheesus christ dude, Repent!


----------



## jeleopard

For the record, those pictures weren't mine, just a buddy's


----------



## JEngelking

I made this inspired by the picture on the previous page.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## bhakan

jeleopard said:


> For the record, those pictures weren't mine, just a buddy's


..and you're still friends with that monster?


----------



## tacotiklah

All_¥our_Bass;3518340 said:


>




America's first gaygrind band.


----------



## jeleopard

bhakan said:


> ..and you're still friends with that monster?



Yes.


----------



## Idontpersonally

jeleopard said:


> Yes.




Good he needs you right now...or a cat


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Re: Kitty


----------



## DLG




----------



## Idontpersonally

DLG said:


>




^that feel...





You dont have to confess....


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Made this just then.


----------



## ZXIIIT

My band back in 2008.


----------



## Idontpersonally

HNWD


----------



## scherzo1928

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/234238-nonuz-ego-brfm7-guitar.html


----------



## Idontpersonally

Edit guess it was a repeat *shrug*

Please enjoy this gif in the memetime.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## DLG




----------



## Alimination

Oh man, just went through my old Photobucket from yeeeaaars ago. Still made me laugh.


----------



## Kidneythief

Another good one from a popular site


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

9Gag sucks.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## myampslouder

m3l-mrq3z said:


> 9Gag sucks.




Truth!!!


----------



## Kidneythief

Well it used to be better before all the meme flood that's true


----------



## jeleopard

m3l-mrq3z said:


> 9Gag sucks.



While there is a lot of just obnoxiousness there, my girlfriend frequents the site and finds some pictures that are neato/actually kinda funny.


----------



## BlackMastodon

They are also pretty famous for uploading content that is stolen from web cartoonists/artists and never giving them proper credit.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

They are also pretty famous for having users that comment and talk to each other using memes.


----------



## skisgaar

GraveyardThrone said:


> Not trying to insult any fans. Just what I thought when I heard them.



Just to say, I was exactly the same. Now I'm an annoying raving fan boy. Look how that turned out....

Anywho, on topic:





And...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Passed this on the way back from a Suffocation show some time ago.


----------



## muffinbutton

I had to.


----------



## jeleopard

Not SSO related, but this makes me die of laughter every time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIgOcFIo0kE


----------



## incinerated_guitar

^That was annoying. 

...and off topic...


----------



## redstone




----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Wow, that's one ugly piece of wood, man.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## EcoliUVA

CrownOfWorms uploaded the base image a couple pages back - I had to do something with this. Perplexed Per:


----------



## FireInside




----------



## RZKSpieler

jeleopard said:


> Not SSO related, but this makes me die of laughter every time
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIgOcFIo0kE





The fuck did I just watch?


----------



## RZKSpieler

I feel like I accomplished something today.


----------



## RZKSpieler

Just made this one:


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

You should learn German.

And then try to like Rammstein.

Challenge?


----------



## muffinbutton

m3l-mrq3z said:


> You should learn German.
> 
> And then try to like Rammstein.
> 
> Challenge?



I don't know german and I still love them.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

That's what I am saying. If you knew German (well), you would realize how stupid and meaningless their lyrics are. That's why most of their fans are non-German speaking peoples...just saying.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

m3l-mrq3z said:


> That's what I am saying. If you knew German (well), you would realize how stupid and meaningless their lyrics are. That's why most of their fans are non-German speaking peoples...just saying.



What do you mean?


"You...

You have...

You have me...

You have asked me...

You have asked me and I have said nothing...."



So deeeeeeep


----------



## Don Vito

RZKSpieler said:


>


i lol'd, but protip: making fun of Justin Bieber won't make you many friends here.

We <3 the Biebz.


----------



## -42-

m3l-mrq3z said:


> That's what I am saying. If you knew German (well), you would realize how stupid and meaningless their lyrics are. That's why most of their fans are non-German speaking peoples...just saying.


Actually I love their lyrics, every song is basically a giant string of dick-references and puns.

I respect artists that stick to their guns.


----------



## CrownofWorms

The shitty local opening band doesn't do this much. You may have to wait after like the 3rd to last band (Unless it's Summer Slaughter where every band is pro)


----------



## DarkWolfXV

jeleopard said:


> This had me dying.








Its CHUGGington


----------



## DarkWolfXV

CrownofWorms said:


> (Unless it's Summer Slaughter where every band is pro)



Unless its the new Summer Slaughter where every band is djent


----------



## RZKSpieler

m3l-mrq3z said:


> You should learn German.
> 
> And then try to like Rammstein.
> 
> Challenge?




Ich spreche deutsch. Ich liebe Rammstein.


----------



## RZKSpieler

m3l-mrq3z said:


> That's what I am saying. If you knew German (well), you would realize how stupid and meaningless their lyrics are. That's why most of their fans are non-German speaking peoples...just saying.




It's because you don't understand the meaning behind them. Till's lyrics are very deep. Have you read his book, _Messer?

_


----------



## RZKSpieler

-42- said:


> Actually I love their lyrics, every song is basically a giant string of dick-references and puns.
> 
> I respect artists that stick to their guns.




Exactly, it is very sarcastic, witty, and funny. Maybe he doesn't understand the meaning behind the lyrics.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

RZKSpieler said:


> It's because you don't understand the meaning behind them. Till's lyrics are very deep. Have you read his book, _Messer?
> 
> _



Nice trolling, man.


----------



## tacotiklah

Too much arguing and not enough guitar and music related memes. Here, let me fix that:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Ask if he likes spalted maple
(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## Don Vito

Gothic Headhunter said:


> (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


LOL I REMEMBER THIS MEME

(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


----------



## CrownofWorms

DarkWolfXV said:


> Unless its the new Summer Slaughter where every band is djent



Yeah I'm tired of Cattle Decapitation playing generic Djent riffs on there 9 string guitars lol


----------



## tacotiklah

CrownofWorms said:


> Yeah I'm tired of Cattle Decapitation playing generic Djent riffs on there 9 string guitars lol



Wait, wat? 
I've never heard CD play djent ever. Are you sure you're talking about the right band here?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I think your sarcasm detector is on the fritz, ghostie.


----------



## tacotiklah

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I think your sarcasm detector is on the fritz, ghostie.



Yeah Jager is having its way with me at the moment. Lemme try and save face with a meme:


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Lukifer




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

jeleopard said:


> Ready? Rage you lose.
> 
> Oh hi! I'm just going to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...play some guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good



That's actually from one of my Facebook pages, one of the other admins, Harley (known as stilltolazytomakeaccount here) posted those to fuck with the fans. He'd never do it otherwise, he loves his guitars, especially his Ibby RGs (of which that was one)

EDIT: Here's one more for you all!


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## Sofos




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

^But if I recall correctly, your tone is all in your boobs, right Jess?


----------



## tacotiklah

Indeed my tone comes from my boobs. Although that one's a work in progress.


----------



## jeleopard

Zeno said:


> That's actually from one of my Facebook pages, one of the other admins, Harley (known as stilltolazytomakeaccount here) posted those to fuck with the fans. He'd never do it otherwise, he loves his guitars, especially his Ibby RGs (of which that was one)
> 
> EDIT: Here's one more for you all!



I love Harley <3


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

ghstofperdition said:


> Indeed my tone comes from my boobs. Although that one's a work in progress.



Toanbewbs.

And indeed, Harley's a unique one - though sometimes irritating, when we were trying to come up with a name for the page, he literally only said "Hey guys what about this - Guitar Talk" which was of course the name we were all trying to avoid.

I found this funny, thought I'd share: http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Bear_of_Moshers.swf


----------



## Watty

Zeno said:


> ^But if I recall correctly, your tone is all in your boobs, right Jess?





ghstofperdition said:


> Indeed my tone comes from my boobs. Although that one's a work in progress.


----------



## jeleopard




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Fiction

Bazinga!


----------



## FormerlyVintage




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## BlackMastodon

Less Big Bang memes and more on topic memes. Don't just post anything you find or this thread will get closed.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Yo_Wattup

+1 Big bang theory is gayer than AIDS


----------



## Don Vito

I used to like BBT. I liked watching Sheldor carry out his daily quirks and ruses. 

It loses it's appeal quickly.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

The show would be perfect without Sheldon...everytime I see him I can't help but think of Chris Barnes slapping his skinny face with a rusty hammer.


----------



## Sofos

BlackMastodon said:


> Less Big Bang memes and more on topic memes. Don't just post anything you find or this thread will get closed.



That arguing one is actually very on topic. A thread about Fox News was interrupted by an asshole that kept arguing with people, and when confronted, he said the above quote.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3537746-post36.html


----------



## Fiction

Yeah, He just reminded me of Sheldon, I didn't mean to turn this into an opinion based thread about the quality of Big Bang Theory 

Something to the Dunning-Kruger effect


----------



## Don Vito

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> That arguing one is actually very on topic. A thread about Fox News was interrupted by an asshole that kept arguing with people, and when confronted, he said the above quote.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3537746-post36.html


Oh shit


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## m3l-mrq3z

^ouch


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Straight from FB:


----------



## Loomer

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Straight from FB:



And this is why most sensible people look upon metalheads with a strange mix of revulsion and pity.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

If you care about what sensible people (or other people) think about you, then you are already failing.


----------



## Loomer

m3l-mrq3z said:


> If you care about what sensible people (or other people) think about you, then you are already failing.



Well, seeing as I don't consider myself a metalhead as such this doesn't really apply to me. 
But you've got to admit, the above image does not exactly paint metalheads (especially prog-metal-fans) in a very sympathetic light, right!?


----------



## Loomer

also hard lol @ the image implying that Dream Theater fans are physically strong enough to beat someone up.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Loomer said:


> But you've got to admit, the above image does not exactly paint metalheads (especially prog-metal-fans) in a very sympathetic light, right!?



It is funny simply because people know that they wouldn't do that. Why?



Loomer said:


> also hard lol @ the image implying that Dream Theater fans are physically strong enough to beat someone up.



^That's why


----------



## jonajon91

Loomer said:


> But you've got to admit, the above image does not exactly paint metalheads (especially prog-metal-fans) in a very sympathetic light, right!?



 nope


----------



## VigilSerus

I have no idea if someone made this already, but I went ahead and took a shot.


----------



## muffinbutton

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I have no idea if someone made this already, but I went ahead and took a shot.



I was gonna say I did a few pages back, then the rest loaded. yours is much better.


----------



## Don Vito

How did Patrick afford that in the first place? I'm not the biggest Spongebob buff, but he's unemployed right? Maybe he gets disability benefits.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Don Vito said:


> How did Patrick afford that in the first place? I'm not the biggest Spongebob buff, but he's unemployed right? Maybe he gets disability benefits.


Of course he can afford it!

Patrick is a...






star.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Watty

ghstofperdition said:


> AA Pic



Would've been better if the priest was the one who misspelled the Norse God's name, but whatevs...


----------



## JEngelking




----------



## petereanima

as it just happened to me 







and as this is kinda lame, i need to admit:


----------



## tacotiklah

(I really do try to avoid bringing WBC up because I'm among those that believe giving them any kind of attention just helps their cause, but I couldn't resist posting this due to how awesome it is)


----------



## petereanima

^Jesus Hannemann, died for us and a better world <3


----------



## jeleopard

petereanima said:


> ^Jesus Hannemann, died for us and a better world <3



...

Jesus Hanneman...

Jesus H. Christ....

JESUS HANNEMAN CHRIST!?!?


----------



## -42-

m3l-mrq3z said:


>


Implying prog fans could actually beat anyone up.


----------



## Asrial

^Implying most scene kids doesn't whine and disintegrate upon eye contact.


----------



## pink freud

-42- said:


> Implying prog fans could actually beat anyone up.


----------



## Fat-Elf

^Prog fan =/= Prog player


----------



## pink freud

Fat-Elf said:


> ^Prog fan =/= Prog player



Yes, I generally find people who become professional musicians in a specific genre of music generally aren't fans of said genre of music


----------



## Don Vito

Back when he was a prog fan.





I'll bet the Petrucci of today sits around in his log cabin listening to CCR while lifting lawnmowers with his pinky.


----------



## Xaios

Let's not forget when John Petrucci was The Zohan:






And yes, this is 100% real.


----------



## ittoa666

I still have no idea how Larry convinced Petrucci to do that photoshoot. That shit looks ridiculous.


----------



## Nag

tm20 said:


>



I kinda remember doing this meme before


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Xaios said:


> Let's not forget when John Petrucci was The Zohan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is 100% real.


----------



## Hyacinth

MythicSquirrel said:


>



Oh shit. JP needs to grow Julian's facial hair.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## jonajon91




----------



## incinerated_guitar

^No.....no I will not go to funny junk to view that image


----------



## jeleopard

jonajon91 said:


>




Images are broke for me.


----------



## Riffer

I had to. I'm sure some people will come up with way better ones but this one is obvious.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Alberto7

^ Pardon my ignorance, but who is that? Someone let me in on the fun


----------



## ittoa666

The dude from As I Lay Dying.


----------



## jeleopard

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Pardon my ignorance, but who is that? Someone let me in on the fun



That rock you live under must be heavy. (I kid)

Tim Lambesis from As I Lay Dying, who was arrested for hiring a hitman (who was an undercover cop) to kill his ex-wife.


----------



## Riffer

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Pardon my ignorance, but who is that? Someone let me in on the fun


 http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...rested-trying-hire-someone-kill-his-wife.html


----------



## Alberto7

^ Aaahh yes, I'd seen that on Facebook a few days ago, but didn't mind it much (I didn't recognize the name of the guy). Final exam week has been unforgiving . Thanks for your enlightenment! 

EDIT: aaaaanndd now I get the memes


----------



## ZeroSignal

All_¥our_Bass;3549529 said:


>



Ah, that takes me back! I remember seeing that on here some 6 years ago. Damn, I feel old...


----------



## ilyti

I'm glad someone already pointed out how ancient that gif is. Still funny though.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Yeah, I have that gif on my computer. I think I first saw it over on Musicians forums before it became sputnik back in...2005? 2006? Probably something like that.

Awesome gif.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Nag

it's been a while since I've done any memes... so I made a few. they're still slightly politically uncorrect


----------



## pink freud

Nagash said:


> it's been a while since I've done any memes... so I made a few. they're still slightly politically uncorrect



Which is 500% better than some people who buy ERGs.


----------



## Curt

Asrial said:


> ^Implying most scene kids doesn't whine and disintegrate upon eye contact.


Implying you must fall to clichés to like a band.

Didn't care for them until I saw them live with Whitechapel... Talked to Ben and Cam of AA after the show, chill dudes... Proceeded to buy their last album.


----------



## Alberto7

Nagash said:


>



Story of my life, but with a 7-string instead of an 8 .


----------



## Nag

pink freud said:


> Which is 500% better than some people who buy ERGs.



that too.


----------



## Phil-Centralia




----------



## ittoa666

Slap a brazzers logo on that.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## ittoa666

What the hell is that from?


----------



## Sean1242




----------



## Fat-Elf

ittoa666 said:


> What the hell is that from?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Guys who get lots of reps (not me) will know:


----------



## jonajon91

^ literally just got neg rep for a picture on here that died because the URL changed or something. The only message was 'fail'.
Who are you, say it to me face m8!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

It was me


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## m3l-mrq3z

The internet sure loves Nick Cage.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## m3l-mrq3z

^I love how that dude claims steroid abuse played a role in the whole thing, yet he doesn't look like he is on steroids.


----------



## flexkill

m3l-mrq3z said:


> ^I love how that dude claims steroid abuse played a role in the whole thing, yet he doesn't look like he is on steroids.



How about here......


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

^Nothing special. You can achieve that with proper nutrition and hard work  

I would buy his steroids alibi if he looked like this (no homo)


----------



## Nile

More memes. Less roids.


----------



## djyngwie

Fat-Elf said:


>



Isn't he the dude that did the phi (golden ratio) math metal song on the numberphile youtube channel?


----------



## Alice AKW

djyngwie said:


> Isn't he the dude that did the phi (golden ratio) math metal song on the numberphile youtube channel?



He is!


----------



## CrownofWorms

flexkill said:


> How about here......



Its funny when people see a guy that's jacked they assume he's on roids. Totally dismissing proper nutrition, training, and sleep.


----------



## jonajon91

because it was steroids. Steroids to Blame for Tim Lambesis' Murder-for-Hire Plot, Claims Defense Attorney | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

---edit--- 

Sorry about the lack of meme so here is one that has probably been on here before, but ah well, its better than nothing.


----------



## Xaios

Fixed:


----------



## jonajon91

wrong post. my bad


----------



## jeleopard




----------



## Alberto7

^ Two remarks about that picture:

1) Maelstrom Amps makes for a totally badass name.

2) Why is there a piece of blueberry pie on the floor?

That image all kinds of great.


----------



## Don Vito

I like the satanic elephant.


----------



## asher

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Two remarks about that picture:
> 
> 1) Maelstrom Amps makes for a totally badass name.
> 
> 2) Why is there a piece of blueberry pie on the floor?
> 
> That image all kinds of great.



re#2: Bizarro has a handful of random things that he always includes somewhere in the comic, incl. the slice of pie, the alien in his UFO (elephant's arm tat), the eyeball (elephant's knee), and the dynamite (rhino's tat). Frequently there's also K2 somewhere, and I think a few others.


----------



## tm20




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

tm20 said:


>


Mostly true but I had the most amazing thing happen to me. I was playing at band practice the other day and dropped my pick. I couldn't see it anywhere on the floor and suddenly my bassist starts laughing like crazy.

Then I look down:






Fan fret/Slanted pickups FTW!


----------



## Riffer




----------



## Don Vito

That's an ESP not a Schec-... nevermind


----------



## Riffer

Don Vito said:


> That's an ESP not a Schec-... nevermind


 Yeah, I wish I could've found something with the actual guitar but this will do for now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Riffer said:


>



I don't get it.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I don't get it.


It came from Craigslist.http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...craigslist-gem-avenged-sevenfold-content.html


Scruffy1012 said:


> This is real *a* signed guitar signed by Avenged Sevenfold before the Rev died. Still in the box it came in from warner bros. and never been used. It comes w/ the plug and I will give strings for it too. you can also have the *irriginal *box. The guitar is a schecter black omen and the guitar itself is 1000 alone. Still has some of the plastic on it. Serious inquires only. Beautiful guitar I just *dont* have no use for it. In time it should be worth more. priced at $1800 or best offer not in a hurry to sell it so no low ballers welcome so scammers. Got it priced at $2500 so don't tell me isn't worth what I'm asking for.
> 
> what does the rev dying have to do with anything ? Who needs pictures of the guitar ? it's not like his selling it for an absurd amount.


----------



## Alberto7

Fat-Elf said:


> I don't get it.



Let me refer you to this, then: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...craigslist-gem-avenged-sevenfold-content.html



EDIT: 'd.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Lukifer

Riffer said:


>



Is it the irriginal plug?


----------



## muffinbutton




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## flexkill




----------



## CrownofWorms

http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

^ Uh...what?


----------



## icos211

Don Vito said:


>



Fixed:


----------



## pink freud

Same thing, innit?


----------



## tm20

im sure this applies to some people here


----------



## Ginsu

tm20 said:


> im sure this applies to some people here



I care more about the guitarists than the singers, personally.  I think Periphery, Abyssphere, and Galneryus are literally the only metal bands that have vocals I actually pay attention to. Well, pre Overcome All That Remains. But only the harsh vocals, don't care for Phil's singing. Singers overall are probably the least important to me (which is helped by the fact that probably 60% of my musical "diet" is instrumental).

I like when drummers change, actually, because (assuming the previous drummer was somewhat involved in the songwriting process) that usually means the next album will be stylistically different from a rhythmic standpoint. For example, Demon Hunter's drummer left after Summer of Darkness. His replacement did a lot in shaping the next album's sound. Compare the drumming in Not Ready to Die (from Summer of Darkness) to the drumming in Ribcage (from the Triptych). It's like hearing a different person's take on the same sort of sound. Which is something else I love, but this semi-serious post is long enough for being in a thread about humor.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Thep




----------



## Thep




----------



## ilyti

All_¥our_Bass;3579212 said:


> comic


I just have to put it out there that I find NONE of these comics funny whatsoever. My gripe with this one is, has the guy ever listened to Turisas at all? Or am I not getting the joke? Because it feels like making fun of the band for the wrong reason. 
Carry on.


----------



## Bigfan

ilyti said:


> I just have to put it out there that I find NONE of these comics funny whatsoever. My gripe with this one is, has the guy ever listened to Turisas at all? Or am I not getting the joke? Because it feels like making fun of the band for the wrong reason.
> Carry on.



You could ask the creator. he's a member here.

Besides, it's not like Turisas is a very serious band.


----------



## jeleopard




----------



## Idontpersonally

F*k notes.


----------



## ilyti

Bigfan said:


> Besides, it's not like Turisas is a very serious band.


Oh, I know. I love Turisas, but I know exactly what about them deserves to be made fun of, and I figure there was potential for this strip to be funny if they took advantage of what Turisas is actually funny for.


----------



## InfinityCollision

I don't think he's trying to make fun of Turisas


----------



## Curt

I didn't think so, either. Either way, "This guitar solo is meant to evoke the unrelenting brutality of harvesting carrots." gave me a couple laughs.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

jeleopard said:


>




Pretty much sums up every band in California's Central Valley


----------



## Robrecht

I check this forum way too often.


----------



## eaeolian

All_¥our_Bass;3579212 said:


>



This is, of course, made even better by the fact that Jeph is a member here.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Also even funnier if you are a Tool fan:


----------



## Genome




----------



## Sean1242

http://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Pikka Bird

Thep said:


> [Pepperidge Farm]


Totally should've used the Futurama one instead... You get leeway for being on-topic, though.


----------



## johnny_ace

djyngwie said:


> Isn't he the dude that did the phi (golden ratio) math metal song on the numberphile youtube channel?


 

Dave from BoyinABand and you and what army


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## icos211

CrownofWorms said:


>


No. No it's not. Not here, anyway


----------



## Idontpersonally

F* notes


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## UV7BK4LIFE




----------



## gunshow86de

Idontpersonally said:


> F* notes



Pictured: Me





Explain yourself.


----------



## Idontpersonally

gunshow86de said:


> Pictured: Me
> 
> 
> Explain yourself.



Well, theres a few things you could take from it guess. It could be just dry humor as in f* notes, for the sake of saying it. Which is actually how i prefer to enjoy the picture, but the guy kind of looks like he's re arranging the notes.


----------



## Halogran

>


 


this is win!


----------



## DLG

Idontpersonally said:


> F*k notes.



where can I cop this?


----------



## Idontpersonally

Thats what I'd like to know lol, best believe i'd be rockin' that on the regular


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Idontpersonally

challenge accepted


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## myampslouder

One of my buddies made this in response to my constant guitar trading.





I'm sure most of you can relate


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## icos211

Saw this in my Girlfriend's bathroom. Instantly thought of this thread. I don't get out much.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Please neg if any of these are repeats except the last one, just couldnt resist 












Re: shampoo 








re: 





edit* found it. F* yea


----------



## SenorDingDong

Idontpersonally said:


>



Can we make an entire thread dedicated to trying to guess what song he's playing?


----------



## Idontpersonally

it's symbolic, trust me.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Cabinet

SenorDingDong said:


> Can we make an entire thread dedicated to trying to guess what song he's playing?



It's definitely Dehumanization off Catch 33 are you guys blind?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi




----------



## MFB

Dat neck joint


----------



## Idontpersonally

Re: metal=/=satanism thread


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> Dat neck joint



Something's... oddly slanted and angled. Me no understandy.


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> Something's... oddly slanted and angled. Me no understandy.



Maybe it's one of them new fangled "endur-neck"'s I hear so much about


----------



## Xaios

Let me preface this by saying that I am *in no way* complaining.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## JEngelking

^  Well that was fast.


----------



## mulgreaux

Don Vito said:


>


 
Immense.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Sofos




----------



## gunshow86de

^

It works for Dino too!






/getsneggedforDinofatjoke


----------



## Don Vito

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>


Damn girl! Is that real mahogany?


----------



## Alberto7

geetawrbewb!


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## BlackMastodon

Don Vito said:


> Damn girl! Is that real mahogany?


Or am I just happy to see her?


----------



## Fiction

... What?


----------



## Don Vito

whoops




http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/240230-guitar-p-rn-nsfw.html


----------



## Fiction

I was sort of expecting you to be at the bottom of all this


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Nile

^Fairly recent repost.


----------



## Mprinsje

Scored a good deal on a boss hm-2, buzzsaw baby! Npd incoming next week


----------



## incinerated_guitar

^And that belongs in this thread, why?


----------



## Don Vito

Because HM-2 > you


----------



## Thep




----------



## Thep




----------



## Thep

Idontpersonally said:


>


----------



## gunshow86de

Thep said:


>



I liked this, however, I felt I needed to state that Jeff Dunham is the worst.


----------



## Thep

This happened to me today.

I go to SMU, aka Southern Millionaires University, and it has a reputation of being one of the most expensive, super uppity, snobby private schools. You'll find Lamborghinis, Aston Martins, Porches galore in the student parking lot.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

How I feel today.


----------



## jeleopard




----------



## jbab

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



Names? For research purposes...


----------



## jeleopard

jbab said:


> Names? For research purposes...



The right one is Courtney Cox I believe.

The other one is another chick from the Iron Maidens. Or Misstallica. One of them.


----------



## Don Vito

They're the Iron Maidens amirite?


----------



## Idontpersonally

Thep said:


>












jbab said:


> Names? For research purposes...


----------



## Lukifer

jbab said:


> Names? For research purposes...



Names, phone numbers, adresses, you know typical stuff......... just want to jam with them.


----------



## Kaickul

Someone give my picture a caption.


----------



## The Grief Hole

^ Keith Richards in younger days


----------



## Lukifer

Liquid Rage said:


> Someone give my picture a caption.



Yup

It Djents


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## jbab

Lukifer said:


> Names, phone numbers, adresses, you know typical stuff......... just want to *jam something in* them.



Corrected


----------



## Lukifer

Indeed


----------



## Carver

Liquid Rage said:


> Someone give my picture a caption.


 
"smell my finger"


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Don Vito said:


>


The same could be said of the metalzone.


----------



## Don Vito

They're similar pedals, only the Metalzone gives you fzzzzzzzzzzz and the HM-2 gives you more dnbrzndnzbrzbnrzbbrrzznnr.


----------



## icos211

Don Vito said:


> Because HM-2 > you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



HM-2 
I have two MIJ 1983 HM-2s. When I am forced to play through a solid state amp, they give me some surprisingly brutal tones. Solid ass lows for chords (and chuggs, should the mood strike me), and more than enough gain for soloing. Clear enough to sound good through a harmonizer, even. Definitely good for ripping up some riffs. Every bit the Swedish Death Metal pedal it is billed as. Blows the *fuck* out of the Metalzone.


----------



## Metal-Box




----------



## Metal-Box

More OC


----------



## incinerated_guitar

^worth it.


----------



## DLG




----------



## ilyti

I laughed out loud


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

here ya go brahs ---> http://memegenerator.co/Guitar-Lady/caption


----------



## MetalBuddah




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^^^


----------



## chassless

^ who said catering to your flowers isn't brutal ? varg himself is a pro-environmentalist, that should speak for itself.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Plot twist, he grows up and rebels against rebellion.


----------



## myampslouder

I'll just leave this right here....


----------



## gunshow86de

myampslouder said:


> I'll just leave this right here....



I haven't watched the review yet, but I'm guessing something like this?

"This low tuned monster is great for modern metal.........."

/plays something that is neither modern, nor metal and sounds like a wet fart


----------



## MythicSquirrel

gunshow86de said:


> I haven't watched the review yet, but I'm guessing something like this?
> 
> "This low tuned monster is great for modern metal.........."
> 
> /plays something that is neither modern, nor metal and sounds like a wet fart



The video really does sound exactly like a wet fart


----------



## Riffer

myampslouder said:


> I'll just leave this right here....
> http://s917.photobucket.com/user/myampslouder/media/facebook_-1546355438_zps6faa170f.jpg.html


 Link to video NOW!!!!!


----------



## Alberto7

Riffer said:


> Link to video NOW!!!!!



Review: Ibanez TAM100 Tosin Abasi Signature Eight-String and DiMarzio Signature Ionizer8 Pickups | Guitar World

I'm really sorry I did this to you man


----------



## Kiwimetal101

My squirty poo's echoing in the toilet bowl have better tone than this vid..


----------



## Xaios

Alberto7 said:


> Review: Ibanez TAM100 Tosin Abasi Signature Eight-String and DiMarzio Signature Ionizer8 Pickups | Guitar World
> 
> I'm really sorry I did this to you man


----------



## Metal-Box

Yes, I am guilty.


----------



## Metal-Box

Just bored and making memes for y'all.


----------



## tacotiklah

Alberto7 said:


> Review: Ibanez TAM100 Tosin Abasi Signature Eight-String and DiMarzio Signature Ionizer8 Pickups | Guitar World
> 
> I'm really sorry I did this to you man



There's no way Paul can be paid as much as he does and still manage to not be able to EQ an amp.


----------



## Carver

myampslouder said:


> I'll just leave this right here....


 
my hair, have you noticed how well i placed it this morning? please dont touch it. oh and here is an ibanez bass guitar.


----------



## Xaios

Don't kid yourself, that bedhead look requires careful cultivation and laser-like precision.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Metal-Box

For those following the thread...


----------



## Metal-Box

Not to beat a dead horse, but I could do these all night. LOL


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Idontpersonally said:


>



I wanna test how many times I could get away with doing that before GC starts to catch on


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Don Vito

incinerated_guitar said:


> I wanna test how many times I could get away with doing that before GC starts to catch on


2009/2010, I did this just about every month. It got on their last nerve too.

Pretty sure I got somebody fired.


----------



## MetalBuddah




----------



## Metal-Box

MetalBuddah said:


>



Ouch LOL


----------



## Metal-Box

This was me at the Mayhem Fest last night. I didn't know there was another guitar player.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Metal-Box said:


> Ouch LOL



And this is coming from a Schecter guy


----------



## Metal-Box

Not mine. Just saw it on the net.


----------



## Metal-Box

Some OC. Butthurt Butcher Babies Bass Player


----------



## Metal-Box

MetalBuddah said:


> And this is coming from a Schecter guy



LOL, I like Schecters too.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^
I LOVE IT!!


----------



## chassless

^ i didn't get it ! =(


----------



## Malkav

chassless said:


> ^ i didn't get it ! =(


 
I think Robitussen or something like that is a type of cough syrup that gained infamy over the fact that if you ingested enough of it you sorta ended up tripping balls, and this looks to be a play on that word.


----------



## chassless

makes perfect sense now ! i guess i had to know the name of the cough syrup. thanks


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## gunshow86de

Malkav said:


> I think Robitussen or something like that is a type of cough syrup that gained infamy over the fact that if you ingested enough of it you sorta ended up tripping balls, and this looks to be a play on that word.



Also, this.


----------



## Idontpersonally

chassless said:


> makes perfect sense now ! i guess i had to know the name of the cough syrup. thanks



re: chris rock


----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## Idontpersonally

^ I lol'd


----------



## Carver

brutalwizard said:


> Just saw this, Kinda funny sorta.


 


"Toast, its good enough for jesus"


----------



## Idontpersonally

ill just leave this here.


----------



## Carver

Idontpersonally said:


> ill just leave this here.


 so let me get this straight, a dude did "this" and got nailed to a cross.. and now we have chocolate in april?


----------



## Idontpersonally

Carver said:


> so let me get this straight, a dude did "this" and got nailed to a cross.. and now we have chocolate in april?


----------



## Carver

And then there was one dead body in the corner.


----------



## Metal-Box




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Xaios

Dunno whodat.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Kane_Wolf said:


>


----------



## tacotiklah

So I herd u guise liek hvy mtl...





Every rose has it's thall...


----------



## chassless




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Django looks BADASS with an 8!!


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## chassless

^ alright i'm fairly new to the forums, despite what my "join date" might say. so would someone please explain what is "Djod" to me ?


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Djod is the Djent God of Nega-SSO

KNEEL BEFORE DJOD!


----------



## The Reverend

chassless said:


> ^ alright i'm fairly new to the forums, despite what my "join date" might say. so would someone please explain what is "Djod" to me ?



I believe I am the last refugee from the before times, in the land of Nega-SSO. 

It was bleak. A realm devoid of all activity but for a small number of isolated voices, crying out into the still grayness of the nether. As time went on, the voices grew fewer and fewer, and my sense of dread grew with each snuffed out voice. Soon, all voices stopped, and the only thing I could perceive was a wash of grays and muted teals, oozing and swirling and consuming each other, brief flashes of white highlighting a form too hideous and foreign to comprehend.

It was then that I knew Djod. It was then that I was broken.......


----------



## chassless




----------



## tm20

not a meme, but funny nonetheless


----------



## MetalBuddah

incinerated_guitar said:


> Djod is the Djent God of Nega-SSO
> 
> KNEEL BEFORE DJOD!



DJOD is not the "djent" God of Nega-SSO. Djod despises "djent." Prepare for the rapture.


----------



## Idontpersonally

This djod's in too right? F*yea double the sacrifice


----------



## chassless

new oatmeal material ?! brb


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## ilyti

At what point in Painkiller does it sound like he's saying "pancake?"


----------



## tacotiklah

^It doesn't really, I just think it would be epic to have Rob Halford singing about breakfast foods to the song Painkiller.


----------



## Thep

fixed.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Since when did Good Advice Duck lose his job to Philosiraptor?


----------



## Thep

BlackMastodon said:


> Since when did Good Advice Duck lose his job to Philosiraptor?



Craaaaap!!! That totally blew over my head! darn.


----------



## sniperfreak223

ghstofperdition said:


>



Would have worked better with the "Pancakes" scream before the solo in Master of Puppets, or the "waffles" scream at the beginning of "Skull Beneath the Skin"...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Idontpersonally said:


>



yes, indeed they are!


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Carver

Idontpersonally said:


>


I ....ing Loooove Tegan And Sara!


----------



## Metal-Box

Thought of this while listening to Koloss today.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

oldie but a goodie...


----------



## icos211

Metal-Box said:


> Thought of this while listening to Koloss today.



When people ask me what music I like, I get to make these sounds for them. Best part of my day.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Some good ol' pics from the Portnoy forum back in the day


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## chassless

All_¥our_Bass;3660974 said:


>



that's pretty quirky !


----------



## flint757

incinerated_guitar said:


> Djod is the Djent God of Nega-SSO
> 
> KNEEL BEFORE DJOD!



NO! 



MetalBuddah said:


> DJOD is not the "djent" God of Nega-SSO. Djod despises "djent." Prepare for the rapture.



^^^THIS


----------



## JEngelking

Furtive Glance said:


> Some good ol' pics from the Portnoy forum back in the day
> 
> *Dream Theater Funnies*



Bob Ross and Jerry Springer ones killed me.


----------



## Carver

well played internet, well played


----------



## jonajon91

I don't know who either of those two people are.


----------



## chassless

^ to be fair i don't know who that accessorized fellow in the lower part of the image is


----------



## Carver

top dude, is the singer from Radio Head - the band that made a song called "creep" in the 90's

under that, well.... that is john mayer. the mayor of creeps ville. population. him. and a van of school girls, that havent been seen in years.


----------



## chassless

THAT's john mayer ? i didn't think he would look like this, i mean i've seen other pictures of him and i could have never recognised him here


----------



## Carver

sorry to say, but yes, that is "the john mayer"


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## jeleopard

Idontpersonally said:


>



Hehehehhe anus.


----------



## Carver

aw his ear hurts and his neck hurts, now he has two owies.


----------



## Murmel

He might look like the most retarded musician in history, but he can still out-blues pretty much everyone except the old greats.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Dammit murmel! Y u make me no stop posting memes!


----------



## poopyalligator

Metal-Box said:


> Not mine. Just saw it on the net.



Love metal, absolutely hate Pantera


----------



## jonajon91

^
woah, I don't listen to pantera, but I have no hate for them, same with many bands; iron maiden, slayer, metalica, judas priest, motohead. They just aint my scene, but saying I hate them anywhere will only cause buthurt...ed...ness


----------



## Idontpersonally

Honestly im not into pantera, but i ....ing love dime.





How metal are you when your band has its own stereotypical fan that ruins the mosh for everyone


----------



## bob123




----------



## incinerated_guitar

I played a 76 strat with "mojo" once. If that's what mojo feels like...then I don't know why austin powers was so sad when he lost his.


----------



## chassless

Idontpersonally said:


> How metal are you when your band has its own stereotypical fan that ruins the mosh for everyone



holy **** i can't believe it. a couple of people from my scene, overseas, right here in the middle east, fit ever single criteria described in this picture. i can't believe it. except instead of the jeans they most often wear cargo/army camo shorts


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Carver

This Cat has moves! and the kitten aint bad either


----------



## incinerated_guitar




----------



## Taylor

incinerated_guitar said:


>



ohgodwhy  


Don't you go giving them any ideas...


----------



## ilyti

Furtive Glance said:


> Some good ol' pics from the Portnoy forum back in the day


 
MOAR MOAR MOAR


----------



## Furtive Glance

Ask and ye shall receive!





















This next one makes me laugh more than I should considering it's so simple:


----------



## chassless

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Malkav

Those Dream Theater ones are amazing, is there perhaps a link to the source as I think I would like to trawl through all of them


----------



## Veldar

Okay guys ready?

(Djent hates better hide)


----------



## DLG




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## mulgreaux




----------



## Idontpersonally

aw...Sry but the best part of that pic is the baby holding up two metal horns \m/


----------



## ilyti

Malkav said:


> Those Dream Theater ones are amazing, is there perhaps a link to the source as I think I would like to trawl through all of them


 They were posted in "photoshop pictures of DT" on the Mike Portnoy forum back in the day.. I was never a regular there, so I missed out on the literally HUNDREDS of these that exist. I don't think they are all collected in one big folder on imageshack or anything unfortunately. I wonder if those threads still exist anyway now, considering.


----------



## Metal-Box

This is why Jason always looks so pissed off.


----------



## ilyti

Ok, but you're a few years too late. He's pretty happy about it now.. he's financially set for life. He actually paints abstract art now. I'd be thrilled to be in Jason's position in life. By the way, he _has_ made peace with his former bandmates by now, having played with them for their 30th anniversary show.

Jason can also rest happy knowing he had nothing to do with St. Anger or Lulu. 

Sucked the joke out of it, didn't I? Sorry.


----------



## tacotiklah

mulgreaux said:


>



Many days we've waited for this final day of summer
Our beef products are decapitated, the hamburger torn asunder
Careful preparation brought our hot dog franks down
Our flames are at full strength and the time to grill is now.

Time to grill is now.
Time to grill is now.
Time to grill is now.
TIME TO GRILL!!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ lol...im gonna at that to my "favorite metal genre thread"


----------



## Alice AKW

our very own Waffle.


----------



## Cloudy

bob123 said:


>



+1


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## ilyti

Lukifer said:


> homer


Yeah but you're the one posting the meme. You're part of the PROBLEM!


----------



## Lukifer

I was listening to metal while posting said meme.


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Lukifer said:


>



HINGA DINGA DURGEN


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Kane_Wolf said:


> our very own Waffle.




I tooka dis picture. 

I never figured it would turn into a SS.org meme although I can't say it doesn't EASILY lend itself to being one. haha

Me and Waffle might make some more of these kinds of pictures and dump them in a thread or something to let people take and make their own memes from. Anyone interested?


----------



## tacotiklah

LeviathanKiller said:


> I tooka dis picture.
> 
> I never figured it would turn into a SS.org meme although I can't say it doesn't EASILY lend itself to being one. haha
> 
> Me and Waffle might make some more of these kinds of pictures and dump them in a thread or something to let people take and make their own memes from. Anyone interested?



Most definitely.
Make them good one's like that horse head pic too. This will help us meme-makers provide maximum lulz.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

ghstofperdition said:


> Most definitely.
> Make them good one's like that horse head pic too. This will help us meme-makers provide maximum lulz.



We'll do our best to make SS.org proud.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

LeviathanKiller said:


> We'll do our best to make SS.org proud.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I was going for a flames/sparks coming out of...the horse's mouth (bahahaha )...but it turned out more like puke. oh well


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Idontpersonally

Re: mtv


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Don't know if this counts.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

wubwubwubwubwubwub images removed. If you missed em, too bad


----------



## Nag

Waffs I now officially hate you


----------



## Nag

and thanks for removing the pictures.


----------



## chassless

i hope nobody's posted this yet.

http://youtu.be/tK4XTIY_R2s


----------



## Idontpersonally

Yea they have. Still funny though


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



I find this funny, because none of those are really black metal except for their first 1 or 2 albums 

EDIT: Did I really get neg rep because I just told the truth? Must be some black metal elitist


----------



## Idontpersonally

Re: ready to go


----------



## Bigfan

YJGB said:


> I find this funny, because none of those are really black metal except for their first 1 or 2 albums



Speaking as a norwegian, it doesn't have to be good black metal to be black metal


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Bigfan said:


> Speaking as a norwegian, it doesn't have to be good black metal to be black metal



That trve. As long as it looks kvlt, it's alright. But still, Dimmu Borgir has become more of a gothic metal band than black metal.


----------



## InfinityCollision

While we're at it...


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## BlackMastodon

Bigfan said:


> Speaking as a norwegian, it doesn't have to be *good black metal* to be black metal


Such a thing exists?

HIYOOOOOO

On Saturday I went to a local pub for a friend's birthday and the house band was a fat dude playing an acoustic guitar covered in stickers, singing and using the same strumming pattern for every song, and a skinny awkward dude on a banjo. Normally, that's fine, but these guys had corpse paint on and were dressed in old timey clothes. They had all of my wat.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Pictures, please, tell me you took pictures!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Alas, I did not.  I wasn't thinking!


----------



## Alberto7

BlackMastodon said:


> Alas, I did not.  *I wasn't thinking!*



Can't really blame you... thinking must be the last thing you do when you see something as befuddling as that


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

BlackMastodon said:


> On Saturday I went to a local pub for a friend's birthday and the house band was a fat dude playing an acoustic guitar covered in stickers, singing and using the same strumming pattern for every song, and a skinny awkward dude on a banjo. Normally, that's fine, but these guys had corpse paint on and were dressed in old timey clothes. They had all of my wat.





Alberto7 said:


> ^ Pictures, please, tell me you took pictures!





BlackMastodon said:


> Alas, I did not.  I wasn't thinking!


----------



## Don Vito

M3CHK1LLA said:


>


The second guy from the right looks like one of Dimmu's old keyboard players.





Google images also found me this striking rendition of him from the bowels deviantart.


----------



## BlackMastodon

M3CHK1LLA said:


> *Using imagination*


Next time I'm downtown on a Saturday night I'll try and pop in to see if they are there again. Now I feel obligated.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Dat azz doe


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Idontpersonally said:


> Dat azz doe


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Furtive Glance

Idontpersonally said:


> Dat azz doe
> 
> *Snip



You surely must have seen the 'shopped version


----------



## Alice AKW

Furtive Glance said:


> You surely must have seen the 'shopped version


----------



## jonajon91

You can practically pause any devin video and caption it.





not taking credit though


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

InfinityCollision said:


> While we're at it...
> [Prometheus is da best]


I'd say that's pretty true, that album is amazing.


----------



## straymond

this thread is just to... good.

or bad:
I just laughed so hard, milk shot out my nose, and in panic I accidentally put the rest of my milk all over my keyboard.

oh, and SUBBED!


----------



## Genome




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i lol'd hard...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

not a hater, but i did find this one funny...


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## BlackMastodon

^Basically what my one cat does when I'm on the computer or doing homework.


----------



## DLG

this is amazing


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Spot the real one:


----------



## JoeyW




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Fred the Shred

If Jessica stops posting, an accident may or may not have happened to her. Not that I'd know anything about it.


----------



## tacotiklah

Guise, you have to help me. Fred is going to try and decapitate me with his Nippleberg guitar...


----------



## icos211

Fred the Shred said:


> If Jessica stops posting, an accident may or may not have happened to her. Not that I'd know anything about it.



THERE'S A FEMALE ON THIS FORUM?!?!?!


----------



## tacotiklah

^That may or may not be a contributing reason as to why we're so rare on here...


----------



## sniperfreak223

dis forum is still a bigger sausage festival than Oktoberfest, tho...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

And we scared her away.
LOLZ


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

are you out of your vulcan mind?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ dude...i cant see those! i ought to get all your likes since i had to put in work  here ya go...


----------



## jeleopard

InfinityCollision said:


> While we're at it...



It's my favorite album from my favorite black metal band.... :<


----------



## Watty

icos211 said:


> THERE'S A FEMALE ON THIS FORUM?!?!?!


----------



## Idontpersonally

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ dude...i cant see those! i ought to get all your likes since i had to put in work  here ya go...


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ dude...i cant see those! i ought to get all your likes since i had to put in work  here ya go...



lol thanks. i actually dont know how to make em bigger. i searched a few times (yes i did the google search), but apparently im computer illiterate


----------



## jeleopard

[liveleak]8ad_1377269970[/liveleak]


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## ilyti

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Spot the real one:


The real what? the one who makes real music? I pick Alice Cooper.


----------



## Thep

This thread is starting to really suck.


----------



## zilla

ilyti said:


> The real what? the one who makes real music? I pick Alice Cooper.



bottom row, 2nd from the right.


----------



## sniperfreak223

zilla said:


> bottom row, 2nd from the right.



so the question is "who is the REAL panda?"


----------



## dedsouth333

sniperfreak223 said:


> so the question is "who is the REAL panda?"



Yes! They're all so convincing.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Thep said:


> This thread is starting to really suck.



your turn to post something up...


----------



## Idontpersonally

Hint: "Fahrt joke"




/troll








F* notes!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## ittoa666

That's ironic. I'm wearing that shirt right now.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ittoa666 said:


> That's ironic. I'm wearing that shirt right now.


----------



## chassless

that's genius !!

shouldn't there be parallels to the "No"s ? "No : Breakdowns, Yes : Blastbeats" for example ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition




----------



## danger5oh

I made this one for an upcoming NGD thread...


----------



## gunshow86de

Not sure this is a meme, but it is certainly the best NGD ever. 

Andy from Mors Principium Est getting his new Daemoness. Just watch.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Alberto7

I saw that on Facebook and nearly died. So f*cking good! That's also gotta be one of my top 3 Daemoness guitars that I've seen Dylan pump out.


----------



## danger5oh

Hands down the single greatest NGD review of all time !!!


----------



## Michael T

Fvcking awesome NGD.

Thanks for posting that, somehow I hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## ilyti

ilyti said:


> The real what? the one who makes real music? I pick Alice Cooper.


HAHA oh my god I got negged for saying _this_? I ain't even mad, but wtf???


----------



## Kaickul

.... yeah ! Lars loves to party


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## jeleopard

"15/16 people prefer meshuggah with their coffee."

Hehehehe


----------



## jonajon91

^ nice


----------



## chassless

jeleopard said:


> "15/16 people prefer meshuggah with their coffee."
> 
> Hehehehe



nice pretty quirky


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

gunshow86de said:


> Not sure this is a meme, but it is certainly the best NGD ever.
> 
> Andy from Mors Principium Est getting his new Daemoness. Just watch.




"I wanna make your body scream"

... pinch harmonics?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## DLG

that NGD is pretty tremendous


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Basti

Bathory tho


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## chassless

^ pure fecking genius !! i have never seen anything like that !!


----------



## Dooky

Randomly found this on google images. It's so true of how I feel - I would've loved to have seen SYL live


----------



## sniperfreak223

Dooky said:


> Randomly found this on google images. It's so true of how I feel - I would've loved to have seen SYL live



I did...Ozzfest '06 bitches!!!


----------



## chassless

sniperfreak223 said:


> I did...Ozzfest '06 bitches!!!


----------



## Idontpersonally

M3CHK1LLA said:


>


----------



## ittoa666

sniperfreak223 said:


> I did...Ozzfest '06 bitches!!!



Same!


----------



## tacotiklah

ittoa666 said:


> Same!



I saw SYL with Darkane, Soilwork, and Fear Factory in Nov. '05. 
Devin never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## animalsasleader

Soooo many points for singing Jodeci!


----------



## Idontpersonally

All moshed out


----------



## tacotiklah

What's a meme thread without more Varg?


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Michael T

ghstofperdition thats fvcking great !!
LMFAO


----------



## tacotiklah

^^
"I hope Euronymous-San will notice me..."


----------



## Idontpersonally

ghstofperdition said:


> ^^
> "I hope Euronymous-San will notice me..."













ghstofperdition said:


> What's a meme thread without more Varg?


----------



## sage

Dooky said:


> Randomly found this on google images. It's so true of how I feel - I would've loved to have seen SYL live


Haha... I saw them at a parking lot show in Vancouver in 2000, bitches... $12!!


----------



## Don Vito

Idontpersonally said:


>


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## jonajon91

Not to be too off topic or defensive, but what is with the whole Djent is one fret on one string. The actual djent sound needs four strings and djentie shit always seems to have excessive guitar wankery all over the neck.

Also, fretless is WAY too much effort for a djent guy.


----------



## Danukenator

jonajon91 said:


> Not to be too off topic or defensive, but what is with the whole Djent is one fret on one string. The actual djent sound needs four strings and djentie shit always seems to have excessive guitar wankery all over the neck.
> 
> Also, fretless is WAY too much effort for a djent guy.



HEY! We don't take kindly to you fancy "non-bandwagon" folks!


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## jonajon91

YouTube never seems to amaze


----------



## Yo_Wattup

> "15/16 people prefer meshuggah with their coffee."
> 
> 15/16


----------



## Fat-Elf

Yes, I took it from UG but just had to share it incase someone doesn't go there.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



I'm pretty sure I made this for the Metal Mouth facebook page a long time ago


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Tang

why did I do this?


----------



## Fat-Elf

I can't remember was this already posted but it needs to be posted again.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition




----------



## Basti

"with BlacKats and Humbuckers"


----------



## jeleopard

YJGB said:


>



Lost it


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## jeleopard

25/8 would consume.

Also... 






Um.


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Don Vito

Liquid Carnage said:


>


Holy crap, it's Jason Newsted.


----------



## skisgaar

Idontpersonally said:


>



NIPAH MOTHER ....ER!!! EVERYBODY DRINK!!!


----------



## Alberto7

^


----------



## marked

i thought it was necessary


----------



## DLG




----------



## chassless

probably already done ... probably a better one than mine ... ah well


----------



## Chuck

^ Ross Dolan?


----------



## chassless

indeed !


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

from Abiotics facebook


----------



## DLG




----------



## sniperfreak223

^Rockin' chair.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Metal-Box

This seems to apply lately.


----------



## Hollowway

Idontpersonally said:


>



 I don't know why, but that one cracked me up something fierce!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

not sure why this makes me laugh evertime i see it...maybe because the one dude is playing a grandspas geetars and the other guys act like what he's playing is so br00tals idk.


----------



## DLG




----------



## Alberto7




----------



## ilyti

I hate that song so much I really hope people pissed _them_ off for a change.


----------



## DLG




----------



## LLink2411

DLG said:


>


Is anyone better than you?

_Yes..._

Its because they stopped shredding.


Classic.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah

^Repost.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ dang! 176 pages & 4388 posts, it was bound to happen.

ok, how about this one...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Probably a repost as well. Ah well


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ had to read that one a couple times before it sank in lol...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

M3CHK1LLA said:


> not sure why this makes me laugh evertime i see it...maybe because the one dude is playing a grandspas geetars and the other guys act like what he's playing is so br00tals idk.
> [acoustic black metal]


----------



## chassless

^ i will never get the wizard hat.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

chassless said:


> ^ i will never get the wizard hat.



Well, if that's the only thing that disturbs you about that video, you should get your eyes checked


----------



## chassless

no, but the hat just always does it. it's both the concrete and figurative crown of everything that is win and fail concerning that video.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Does this count as a meme? It was all the rage a few months ago. Made it myself a year ago or something.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Sorry for doublepost, but also this:


----------



## Thep




----------



## jonajon91

^ this page just turned into metal related funny stuff. I'm okay with this.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

chassless said:


> ^ i will never get the wizard hat.





chassless said:


> no, but the hat just always does it. it's both the concrete and figurative crown of everything that is win and fail concerning that video.



The hat is the best (and funniest) part of it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

nothing is more metal than wearing facepaint and adding electricity & water....


----------



## chassless

All_¥our_Bass;3753360 said:


> The hat is the best (and funniest) part of it.



couldn't agree more. i really wonder if these guys realised back then they were filming an instant classic. somehow i hope so


----------



## indrangelion

In the spirit of Immortal and general black metal discussions as of late, has anyone seen this video yet? Quite possibly the best black metal song title ever


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Galius




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Don Vito

ghstofperdition said:


>


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


>


----------



## chassless

Fat-Elf said:


>


 




EDIT: before anybody gets me wrong, I have nothing against the classics, but there's nothing wrong with being up to date, y'knowadamsayin' ?


----------



## LLink2411




----------



## Don Vito

edit: exactly^


----------



## chassless

LLink2411 said:


>


 
I only know one of these  am I too old already ?

EDIT: I recognized another one. I feel ashamed now.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## FireInside

LLink2411 said:


>



Sh*t I must be old as hell now...I don't know any of those acronyms.


----------



## chassless

^ I could only recognize Attack Attack ! because come on, crab core is where it's at.

and bring me the horizon because the name pops up everywhere.

i'm glad that's all I can recognize from there though.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

chassless said:


> ^ I could only recognize Attack Attack ! because come on, crab core is where it's at.
> 
> and bring me the horizon because the name pops up everywhere.
> 
> i'm glad that's all I can recognize from there though.



Asking Alexandria, Black Veil Brides, Bring Me The Horizon, Sleeping With Sirens, Pierce The Veil, Blood On The Dancefloor.

I know a girl who likes that music.


----------



## chassless

oh.


----------



## FireInside

YJGB said:


> Asking Alexandria, Black Veil Brides, Bring Me The Horizon, Sleeping With Sirens, Pierce The Veil, Blood On The Dancefloor.
> 
> I know a girl who likes that music.



That explains it. The few bands I know on that list I can't stand.


----------



## Hollowway

Idontpersonally said:


>


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

FireInside said:


> That explains it. The few bands I know on that list I can't stand.



Same here, same here


----------



## sage

arkansasmatt is checking his door every two minutes to see if his AxeFX arrived yet.






Hang in there, bro! It'll get there soon enough!


----------



## wlfers

YJGB said:


> Asking Alexandria, Black Veil Brides, Bring Me The Horizon, Sleeping With Sirens, Pierce The Veil, Blood On The Dancefloor.
> 
> I know a girl who likes that music.



OK phew, didin't get any of those either. At first I was thinking "wait whats wrong with Amon Amarth??"


----------



## InfinityCollision

athawulf said:


> OK phew, didin't get any of those either. At first I was thinking "wait whats wrong with Amon Amarth??"



One of these things is not like the others


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

InfinityCollision said:


> One of these things is not like the others



You're right, the harp in the left bottom corner isn't even strung up for dj0nt.


----------



## chassless

is "dj0nt" an auto-correction of "djent" on this forum ?

EDIT : apparently, and sadly, it isn't.


----------



## Thep

I think this is among the first real first-world-problems that I have encountered.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

chassless said:


> is "dj0nt" an auto-correction of "djent" on this forum ?
> 
> EDIT : apparently, and sadly, it isn't.



No, dj0nt was my mockery for people who actually use that word


----------



## chassless

^ it would have been great though. not to poke at people, but just because.


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## MannyMoonjava

Well I just did!


----------



## DLG




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

We have Prodent toothpaste here. I see it differently.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

YJGB said:


> We have Prodent toothpaste here. I see it differently.



the patented lid is always open!! daly useage is recommended for three to four chugs a day. may include poly-rhythms


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

METAL_WIZARD said:


> the patented lid is always open!! daly useage is recommended for three to four chugs a day. may include poly-rhythms



Gives your tone that extra bite for the ultimate djent!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I am bored way too often


----------



## Mprinsje

YJGB said:


> We have Prodent toothpaste here. I see it differently.



hehe, i use that one but for some reason i don't seem to djent...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Mprinsje said:


> hehe, i use that one but for some reason i don't seem to djent...



Are you brushing in 15/16?


----------



## Mprinsje

YJGB said:


> Are you brushing in 15/16?



no in 4/4, but that can't be it since meshuggah plays in 4/4 almost all the time!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Mprinsje said:


> no in 4/4, but that can't be it since meshuggah plays in 4/4 almost all the time!



No, only Tomas Haake does


----------



## Alice AKW

How most friends play guitar together:





How my friends play guitar with me:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

DLG said:


>



Or, perhaps just as importantly: Goes to see Cattle Decapitation live, watches entire show on tiny screen.

....ing kids at shows with their stupid phones. Put the damned things in your pocket and enjoy the music.


----------



## Taylor

How I feel sometimes:


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

probably a repost, but its so damn funny


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

GraveyardThrone said:


> How I feel sometimes:


The cure for this is to make it yourself


----------



## jonajon91

joshuavsoapkid said:


> The cure for this is to make it yourself



The problem is that I am not necrophagist, destiny potato or sikth.


----------



## Veldar




----------



## -42-




----------



## indrangelion

Got too much time on my hands.


----------



## chassless

"Much Frost"


----------



## Basti

Damn i do occasionally say RIP Quorthon, does that mean i'm kvlt?


----------



## chassless

it means you're a tasteful man and good guy all around


----------



## jeleopard

-42- said:


>



Needs more youtube links.


----------



## sniperfreak223

http://global3.memecdn.com/is-this-heavy-metal_o_703190.jpg


----------



## Waelstrum

TRUMPET ANGST - MUSICAL NOTATION, AS DESCRIBED BY CATS


----------



## jonajon91

Oh ...., that made me laugh


----------



## Kwirk

I suppose my avatar that I made some years ago would fit the bill..


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Join this page and make your own guys  Not really a meme, but more of a useless passtime.

Metal Pokémon Cards


----------



## chassless

YJGB said:


> but more of a useless passtime.




Since when were memes anything more than that ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

chassless said:


> Since when were memes anything more than that ?



You, sir, have a very good point.


----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## DespoticOrder

Don't neg me, bro


----------



## caskettheclown

That took me a second to get, but thats pretty funny


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Veldar

Made by me.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Cabinet

wow
such gaahl
...santa


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Cabinet said:


> wow
> such gaahl
> much satin



fx'd


----------



## Nag

It's been a damn while since I last made any memes for this thread... let's see if I still have the funnies 






Inspired by the Angel Vivaldi NBD thread (epicness inside btw) :











And now I have a few about myself but I doubt I'm the only one concerned by those :
















and thanks for reading


----------



## chassless

^ nice ones !


----------



## Alberto7

Nagash said:


>



 *dead*

[backfromthedead]Don't worry, you still have teh funnies [/backfromthedead]


----------



## DLG




----------



## Taylor

Probably a repost but:


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Necris




----------



## gunshow86de

^

Pfft. A trve metal fan wouldn't leave the house.


----------



## Basti

Technical-Progressive-Brutal Death Metal is the best possible answer


----------



## LLink2411

Basti said:


> Technical-Progressive-Brutal Death Metal is the best possible answer



Technically it would be brutal, progressive, tech-death metal.


"Technical" is the core value of the genre so it goes first as "technical death metal" is a specific genre in and off itself "like indie rock" or "pretentious bull****."

"Progressive" implies Jazz influence so it directly augments the genre. It goes second as it is added in addition to the core genre, not a core value of it. For example, Prog rock might have a lot of strange motives going on at once, but it is still genuine rock music.

"Brutal" is the method of delivery and is the most abstract and subjective term so it goes last. Terms like these are entirely up to the listener so it is hard to create a concrete label out of them.


The least expressive term is mentioned first and the rest are mentioned in order of increasing substance until you get to the "core" genre.


----------



## Fiction

less talky more funny


----------



## will_shred

First world guitar problems.

my GAS list

Fender Jazzmaster with p90's

Blackout effectors Musket Fuzz or other pedal for the DOOM. 

Some high end 7 string for the Death metal

A rosewood warmoth strat neck. 

and so on...


----------



## Brun8

Haha! Prs/agile!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Bow before the God of Photoshop that is I. lmao


----------



## source field




----------



## wowspare




----------



## necronile

wowspare said:


>



OMFG


----------



## jonajon91




----------



## Malkav

necronile said:


> OMFG



I think what's worse is that I've seen guitars that look like that, I once did a refurbish on a dudes RG560, the HSS one they did right after the original RG550, and basically had to sit slicing the shit off with a razor blade cause it was too caked on to remove efficiently any other way.


----------



## Xaios

Good lord, how is that even possible!?


----------



## Taylor

Please tell me that's fake. Who could treat their instruments like that!?!?


----------



## icos211

Y'all sure that's not just a cheap "ebonizing" finish that is just wearing off?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

icos211 said:


> Y'all sure that's not just a cheap "ebonizing" finish that is just wearing off?


Nah that's the real deal my acoustic sort of looks like that, but I actually prefer to keep it that way. But I certainly won't let it reach that level of grime, I'm sure the sound would be affected by then.


----------



## dedsouth333

wowspare said:


> {F.cked up fret board shit.}



 *vomit* That is the most ....ed up thing I believe I've ever seen in my life... 

*vomits again*


----------



## Fiction

Maybe the board is made of grime and he rubs his fingers on rosewood before playing?


----------



## DISTORT6

You noobs! That's MOJO!


----------



## Don Vito

DISTORT6 said:


> You noobs! That's MOJO!


Fender 2014: Relice gunk fret boards. Re-live the days when you couldn't play guitar and it just sat in the corner.


----------



## caskettheclown

Wonder if I could buy the gunk to make my guitars look like that


----------



## source field




----------



## chassless

^ more like Catera


----------



## Basti

chassless said:


> ^ more like Catera



Pff, these pun noobs...not even 'Pawtera'


----------



## chassless

Basti said:


> Pff, these pun noobs...not even 'Pawtera'



sorry if my first language isn't english  let's see you do a quirky pun in french or arabic then


----------



## Alice AKW

chassless said:


> sorry if my first language isn't english  let's see you do a quirky pun in french or arabic then



Periphe-Oui


----------



## chassless

Kane_Wolf said:


> Periphe-Oui



sorry. you win. i take back what i said.


----------



## Waelstrum

Kane_Wolf said:


> Periphe-Oui



Might as well add in the cat element to get to Purr-Iphe-Oui.


----------



## Alice AKW

Waelstrum said:


> Might as well add in the cat element to get to Purr-Iphe-Oui.



PurripheOui

Explains Misha's obsession with "Purr"


----------



## wowspare




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

wowspare said:


>



I need this. But in a multieffect pedal.


----------



## Vinchester

wowspare said:


>



such tone wow

I loled so hard


----------



## chassless

who did this ?


----------



## Malkav

THAT IS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I want my whole Pod HD500 done like that


----------



## Basti




----------



## Fat-Elf

chassless said:


> who did this ?



Some Finnish dude.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Basti said:


>



Well, like anyone actually expected it


----------



## Basti

chassless said:


> sorry if my first language isn't english  let's see you do a quirky pun in french or arabic then



I baguette to admit that this us Allah could come up with


----------



## chassless

you guys are amazing


----------



## Alice AKW

chassless said:


> you guys are amazing



Oui try our best


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

TheWarAgainstTime said:


>


 dude QFT.


----------



## chassless

Kane_Wolf said:


> Oui try our best


----------



## DLG




----------



## Don Vito

I swear his face is more famous than his music these days.


----------



## straightshreddd

LLink2411 said:


> Technically it would be brutal, progressive, tech-death metal.
> 
> 
> "Technical" is the core value of the genre so it goes first as "technical death metal" is a specific genre in and off itself "like indie rock" or "pretentious bull****."
> 
> "Progressive" implies Jazz influence so it directly augments the genre. It goes second as it is added in addition to the core genre, not a core value of it. For example, Prog rock might have a lot of strange motives going on at once, but it is still genuine rock music.
> 
> "Brutal" is the method of delivery and is the most abstract and subjective term so it goes last. Terms like these are entirely up to the listener so it is hard to create a concrete label out of them.
> 
> 
> The least expressive term is mentioned first and the rest are mentioned in order of increasing substance until you get to the "core" genre.



This was actually written very well and I agree except for the progressive part. I think progressive would imply influence from any other unrelated genres and not specifically jazz. Jazz could be included on that list, but not the sole reference. 

I'd like to think that the term "progressive", in regards to genre, implies any form of deviation from a "core" genre, while still maintaining characteristics of said, initial genre.

Usually, when a metal band of a particular sub-genre includes major and minor composition with harmonic minor, diminished, etc in some type of way, it could be considered "progressive" to some degree, as metal is more commonly associated with the former. 

Most people hate when others get super detailed with genre specification, but I actually dig it. It's pretty fun to me.


----------



## Genome




----------



## wowspare




----------



## Nile




----------



## Veldar




----------



## Nag




----------



## chassless

^ except it's one of the best looking ibanez I've seen in years


----------



## wowspare

chassless said:


> ^ except it's one of the best looking ibanez I've seen in years



And the only difference being that unlike the previous ones, it isn't black


----------



## chassless

Coincidence ? I think not


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Cabinet said:


>



Would like to point out that I am in fact the creator of this.


----------



## Chuck

You mean you actually intend on taking credit for _that_?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Chuck said:


> You mean you actually intend on taking credit for _that_?


----------



## chassless

Chuck said:


> You mean you actually intend on taking credit for _that_?



Are you serious ? That's a true genius work of art right there


----------



## samdaman87

Quick make this into a MEME

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhOYflyfOPM


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Chuck said:


> You mean you actually intend on taking credit for _that_?



Of course I do! Hour and a half's work rendering those guitars!


----------



## wowspare




----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm just sayin', I've never seen them all in the same room...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Nagash said:


>



This as a 7 string though.


----------



## DarkWolfXV

Thy Art is Murder


----------



## Svava




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

That last one


----------



## wowspare




----------



## ShadowFactoryX

wowspare said:


>



omg i want one


----------



## Svava




----------



## DarkWolfXV

^ That band, is like... metalcore, bro.


----------



## Stealth7

DarkWolfXV said:


> ^ That band, is like... *crabcore*, bro.



FFTY!


----------



## flint757

Stealth7 said:


> *FTFY!*



FTFY


----------



## Stealth7

flint757 said:


> FTFY


----------



## wowspare




----------



## tm20

this has happened to me a few times, and the worst thing is I wrote the damn thing before I discovered it's already been done T_T


----------



## zilla




----------



## DLG




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## kochmirizliv

That guy from Korpiklaani


----------



## -42-

Svava said:


>


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## chassless

^ i can see the "strap locks: they work" advertisement come up right at the end of that gif


----------



## Electric Wizard

Paul Ortiz shared this on FB today:


----------



## Andromalia

Waelstrum said:


> Might as well add in the cat element to get to Purr-Iphe-Oui.


Get out. All of you. 

Colleagues are looking at me now because I just started to laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## DLG

Metal Albums with Googly Eyes

this is tremendous


----------



## wowspare

DLG said:


> Metal Albums with Googly Eyes
> 
> this is tremendous


----------



## chassless

last one's my favorite ! too many googly eyes for me to handle !


----------



## Alberto7

DLG said:


> Metal Albums with Googly Eyes
> 
> this is tremendous



Perfect


----------



## heregoesnothing




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

edit: check out the drummer


----------



## BlackMastodon

I could watch failed guitar throws all day.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

BlackMastodon said:


> I could watch failed guitar throws all day.



i just noticed the singer & bassist are oblivious to it, but you can see the drummer track the guitar in flight 


edit: just found the vid...

The Most Epic Guitar Swing Of All Time! (FAIL) - YouTube


----------



## Xaios

Man, he really got some air on that thing!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Xaios said:


> Man, he really got some air on that thing!



if you watch the vid, at the end they said the strap broke.

this has happened twice to him 


oh, and that was an esp too...


----------



## DLG

this one is my fav


----------



## Fiction

^ Props to nu-metal for taking a hit like that


----------



## icos211

Shut him up just as effectively as anyone could have hoped.


----------



## DoomJazz

METAL_WIZARD said:


> probably a repost, but its so damn funny



I hope you're happy that I'm crying.


----------



## Basti

M3CHK1LLA said:


> edit: check out the drummer



There's a split second in which the guitarist is just looking down in bewilderment at where his guitar should be 

Man, guitar swings are idiotic. If you're not Springsteen don't even try.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Basti said:


> There's a split second in which the guitarist is just looking down in bewilderment at where his guitar should be
> 
> Man, guitar swings are idiotic. If you're not Springsteen don't even try.


You mean Malmsteen?


----------



## Don Vito

M3CHK1LLA said:


> edit: check out the drummer


2005.gif


----------



## DISTORT6

Basti said:


> There's a split second in which the guitarist is just looking down in bewilderment at where his guitar should be
> 
> Man, guitar swings are idiotic. If you're not Springsteen don't even try.





JoshuaVonFlash said:


> You mean Malmsteen?



It's *WAY* more funny to picture Bruce flipping his Tele!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Not really a meme, but I would be all over these picks.


----------



## Basti

DISTORT6 said:


> It's *WAY* more funny to picture Bruce flipping his Tele!



He does it a lot, it's awesome! May not be a virtuoso but c'mon...the BOSS


----------



## source field

My all time fav


----------



## warhead

source field said:


> My all time fav
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it before....the guy is terrible....but......the people in the band, they didn`t knew he`s bad before playing a gig with him?


----------



## icos211

Why the hell is this not the name of a generic "progressive metal" (dent) band yet?


----------



## chassless

^

Thallium - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives
Thallium - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives

closest i could find


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

a voorhees pick


----------



## Dooky

source field said:


> My all time fav




Don't get why they were so upset. They all sucked and at the end of the clip there's was only one dude in the crowd. 
It's not like there was a record executive there that was possibly going to sign them on for a 10 album contract.


----------



## chassless




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

chassless said:


>



Wh... What?


----------



## chassless

i saw it on a post from seymour duncan's facebook page  look up the post that says something like "what is the most insane guitar mod you've done ?"


----------



## BlackMastodon

^^^


----------



## chassless

^ so is Archer, i just started watching it recently, pretty hilarious


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## maxdgad

Don't know if this has been posted here but:


----------



## rectifryer

I am mad because people judge bands based off their disposition towards fans.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

chassless said:


>



but does it djent?


also, im jumping on this bandwagon


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Michael T

^^ Glen Benton would kick his ass for "dancing" like that.


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

also, nb4 someone calls this djent hero model...


----------



## Basti

iPOD HD sold separately


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Nag




----------



## samdaman87

There you go MEME this new forever alone guitar player


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## chassless

indeed you aren't.


----------



## Don Vito

but is a djent meme

is funny


----------



## pylyo

New Millenium Cyanide Christ







EDIT: check my posts number \m/


----------



## chassless

Don Vito said:


> but is a djent meme
> 
> is funny



but why'd you erase it ? it was funny, and made my comment funny too 
now we're stuck in a loop of unfunniness.

cool MeshuChrist though.


----------



## Don Vito

chassless said:


> but why'd you erase it ? it was funny, and made my comment funny too
> now we're stuck in a loop of unfunniness.
> 
> cool MeshuChrist though.


It was cancelled out by "MeshuChrist" up there. Such are the laws and natural order of the meme.


----------



## Xaios

Don Vito said:


> It was cancelled out by "MeshuChrist" up there.



Aka, Djesus.




He djents for your sins.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



i was just about to say it was the djent edition. probably what killed off the whole guitar hero and rockband franchises.



Nagash said:


>



no sir, you are not. i would prefer an american VIK sometime soon



pylyo said:


> New Millenium Cyanide Christ



and then he said unto them, that string is not meant for djent. you imbeciles....


----------



## Nag

@Metal Wizard, I hope you know what I'm talking about, but I just had to do this :


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

first post in this thread :|


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Nagash said:


> @Metal Wizard, I hope you know what I'm talking about, but I just had to do this :



yerp........ here we go again.... lolz.

bro, do you even VIK?


----------



## Nag

no man, I don't even.

gotta be the only asshole on this website who wants neither a Blackmachine, nor a Vik


----------



## Malkav

Nagash said:


> gotta be the only asshole on this website who wants neither a Blackmachine, nor a Vik



Nah dude, I'm totally there with you, though I'm a sucker for .Strandberg* and Rick Toone


----------



## chassless

^ i'm gonna be the next asshole and say that i'd like a Rick Toone for its bottle opener.


----------



## InfinityCollision

I wanted a Vik after seeing EE's NGD... Now, not so much


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hope this counts.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Damn that Starla is sexy.


----------



## AxeHappy

http://uhura.wimp.com/loadvideo/cf1...7a9ef62aae6f3ec24585c7416ca8f_wolf.flv.hq.mp4


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Blackheim

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



....ing hate this!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope this counts.


Badass setup man!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, it's not mine. I just found it on BadCat's Facebook page.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Nag

Every time I see pondman himself or anyone else doing a home "impulse" build


----------



## piggins411

Pondman?


----------



## Nag

forum user pondman. the guy who suddenly decides to turn pieces of furniture into 8-string flying Vs and such


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

to the cockwad who neg repp'd me cuz "i wasnt using this thread right", i made this for you




also, this


----------



## Svava

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Drives me freaking crazy...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## mcsalty

METAL_WIZARD said:


> to the cockwad who neg repp'd me cuz "i wasnt using this thread right", i made this for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, this



I think there's a rule or something about bitching about neg rep... and to be fair, it looks like this is exactly the kind of the thing that got you negged in the first place


----------



## Nag

I hope noone gets butthurt over this one


----------



## ittoa666

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



This is by far the truest meme I've ever seen.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Nagash said:


> I hope noone gets butthurt over this one












edit: here is this meme so i stay within the rules...


----------



## Nag

I can't wait for the neg rep, the neg reps I get always make me laugh


----------



## Taylor




----------



## Don Vito

lol


----------



## InfinityCollision




----------



## icos211

GraveyardThrone said:


>



...would be great for a Burzum cover.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That was probably one of the funniest things I've seen in this thread.


----------



## wowspare




----------



## Nag

that's pretty much how early swedish death metal was done... buy a Boss HM-2 pedal, every knob maxed, tune a Gibson to standard B and you're good to go


----------



## chassless

and it was awesome.


----------



## DLG




----------



## DLG

also the jesus signature crucifixion cross slide guitar


----------



## Metal-Box




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

new long awaited album coming soon...


----------



## Basti




----------



## Alberto7

^ Brilliant.  +rep for originality


----------



## Xaios

DLG said:


>



Needs a sign saying "This is Jesus, the King of the Blues."


----------



## xCaptainx

Played a festival with Korn and Megadeth last week. Someone got a brilliant live shot of me mid headbang haha.


----------



## sniperfreak223

^that Mockingbird is the sex...and I usually don't like gold tops.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

xCaptainx said:


> Played a festival with Korn and Megadeth last week. Someone got a brilliant live shot of me mid headbang haha.



reminds me of...


----------



## xCaptainx

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^that Mockingbird is the sex...and I usually don't like gold tops.




I LOVE it! I'm a BC Rich artist and they hooked me up with it for my last American tour. Took a gamble and picked that one and never looked back. I ripped out the emgs and stuck in seymour duncan 59/custom in the bridge and pearly gates in the neck. It's beautiful to play and so well rounded, I do mostly metal but I'd feel confident playing anything on this baby! Love it


----------



## Svava




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Cabinet

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



A thing like this is a good indicator for deciding if someone is worth your time or not.


----------



## wowspare

Cabinet said:


> A thing like this is a good indicator for deciding if someone is worth your time or not.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Cabinet said:


> A thing like this is a good indicator for deciding if someone is worth your time or not.



but no one has time to re-tune...I just do,like, 5 guitar changes during a set.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

GraveyardThrone said:


>


I laughed out loud.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

also,





lesson learned lol


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Yes Paul, I agree.






Are you trying to say something Schaller?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

"I *AM* your drum machine"


Most (literally) metal drummer ever.


----------



## Cabinet

That arm creeps me out


----------



## Yo_Wattup

All_¥our_Bass;3956341 said:


> "I *AM* your drum machine"
> 
> 
> Most (literally) metal drummer ever.




dude needs to look up a humanizing thread, sounds way too robotic 0/10


----------



## Ajb667

I got bored and made this. Something similar might have been posted before since I highly doubt I'm the first person to think of this


----------



## tm20




----------



## Taylor

Dafuq did I just see?


----------



## incinerated_guitar




----------



## gunslingerjh

incinerated_guitar said:


>



So many activities!


----------



## gunshow86de

incinerated_guitar said:


> pic



Can't wait for someone to make a "bunk-bed" style double-neck guitar (one neck on top of the other).


----------



## chassless

gunshow86de said:


> (one neck on top of the other).



but what about the bridges ? they merge into one ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition




----------



## chassless

^ what about the DC resistance and resonant peak ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

chassless said:


> ^ what about the DC resistance and resonant peak ?



I thought the EQ was a bit more specific, to be honest


----------



## Fiction

gunshow86de said:


> Can't wait for someone to make a "bunk-bed" style double-neck guitar (one neck on top of the other).








Quite a few acoustics floating around like this.


----------



## Alberto7

That picture is so confusing. It looks as though someone just shoved a mirror flat under the neck heel.


----------



## chassless

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I thought the EQ was a bit more specific, to be honest



i understand! but i guess that's as close as they could get, or as many 6's they could have in there


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## ilyti

Fiction said:


> Quite a few acoustics floating around like this.


As someone who frequently flips his acoustic around and plays it like bongos; this simply wouldn't do.


----------



## chassless

if they only knew ...

(EDIT: that was my 666 post ! yay !)


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Ajb667

Don Vito said:


>








What the hell _is_ that?


----------



## Cabinet

The ultimate shred machine

Oh I just noticed it had a FR ew gross get it out of here


----------



## Xaios

M3CHK1LLA said:


> <snip Cowbell Hero pics>



I see your bet and raise you...


----------



## Alberto7

chassless said:


> if they only knew ...



This actually killed me.  They didn't even see it coming.


----------



## Svava

Ajb667 said:


> What the hell _is_ that?



That's precisely what I thought....

Dafuq am I looking at?


----------



## Xaios

Alberto7 said:


> This actually killed me.  They didn't even see it coming.



Admittedly, .080 is probably big enough for Dave (noodles) to fit through.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

chassless said:


> if they only knew ...



I dont get it


----------



## chassless

^ point is, they were so surprised back in 2005 that someone would set up strings that thick, not suspicious that 8,9 and even 10 stringed guitars (if not even more extended-ranged) would hit the face of the metal world so hard later on


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Svava said:


> That's precisely what I thought....
> 
> Dafuq am I looking at?


A 30 fret Ibanez only fit for the shred gods.


----------



## Alberto7

Xaios said:


> Admittedly, .080 is probably big enough for Dave (noodles) to fit through.



Punned to hell and back!


----------



## incinerated_guitar




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Xaios said:


> I see your bet and raise you...



challenge accepted!

i counter with...


----------



## vilk

I saw this today and loled. It takes a second.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Xaios said:


> I see your bet and raise you...



There's a guy in one of my classes who evidently plays lute. I keep meaning to ask him how the hell he got into that


----------



## sniperfreak223

totally relevant here now...


----------



## Svava

incinerated_guitar said:


>



This opinion is correct.


----------



## Cabinet

sniperfreak223 said:


> totally relevant here now...



Off topic but didgeridoos are ....ing awesome


----------



## Lifestalker

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Holy shit, I went to high school with this dude. Can't wait to see him again. Definitely going to direct him straight to this post.


----------



## Xaios

If you check, you'll notice that lute has 7 strings.


----------



## chassless

^ must be 'shopped.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Lifestalker said:


> Holy shit, I went to high school with this dude. Can't wait to see him again. Definitely going to direct him straight to this post.



that is too funny...let us know what he thinks.


here is another one i found of him


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## ilyti

Well at least the parents are good enough that it's a LITE beer. Of course, that teaches kids wrong spelling.


----------



## gunshow86de

ilyti said:


> Well at least the parents are good enough that it's a LITE beer. Of course, that teaches kids wrong spelling.



Also teaches kids to post off-topic.



> 3.) Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

vilk said:


> I saw this today and loled. It takes a second.



Ok, somebody's going to have to explain this.


----------



## dedsouth333

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Ok, somebody's going to have to explain this.



The Obama "O" campaign. Sunn O)))


----------



## vilk

Lol, no, that is not it!

Someone tell me, what genre is Sunn O)))?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vilk said:


> Lol, no, that is not it!
> 
> Someone tell me, what genre is Sunn O)))?



Humming pop. No. Drone folk?


----------



## Cabinet

Washing machine


----------



## Alberto7

lol it's funny b/c drone. 

Took me about 3 days and 18 posts of waiting for someone to explain it to actually get it.


----------



## s2k9k

M3CHK1LLA said:


>


 
PERFECT


----------



## liamh

Xaios said:


> If you check, you'll notice that lute has 7 strings.



Dat 3+4 'stock


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Alberto7 said:


> lol it's funny b/c drone.
> 
> Took me about 3 days and 18 posts of waiting for someone to explain it to actually get it.


Holy sh1t that's actually pretty clever. Well done whoever made it.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Something kinda crappy I made a while ago and meant to post in here but forgot.


----------



## rectifryer

rectifryer said:


> I am mad because people judge bands based off their disposition towards fans.



lol'd hard when I found this post because I meant to post it in the :why are you mad: thread and it probably seemed incredibly random in this thread.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I saw that, and felt a need to point it out, but decided to just laugh and pass


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## sniperfreak223

M3CHK1LLA said:


>




Six string guitars...in STANDARD TUNING!!!


----------



## Svava

sniperfreak223 said:


> Six string guitars...in STANDARD TUNING!!!



INFIDELS!!!

I DECLARE DJIHAAAAAAADDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

M3CHK1LLA said:


>


Pitch shifter


----------



## sniperfreak223

I just had to throw that out there because my rack is mainly sixes, but I have some tuned as low as F#, so most 7 & 8-string stuff would actually be doable on at least one of my sixes.


----------



## Svava

sniperfreak223 said:


> I just had to throw that out there because my rack is mainly sixes, but I have some tuned as low as F#, so most 7 & 8-string stuff would actually be doable on at least one of my sixes.


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## Yo_Wattup

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Pitch shifter





sniperfreak223 said:


> I just had to throw that out there because my rack is mainly sixes, but I have some tuned as low as F#, so most 7 & 8-string stuff would actually be doable on at least one of my sixes.



Well why do you guys have 7s if you can just use down tuned sixes? Some of us use all the strings you know.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Yo_Wattup said:


> Well why do you guys have 7s if you can just use down tuned sixes? Some of us use all the strings you know.


I just play 6 string guitar, don't even own a 7 anymore. Bought one out of curiosity, didn't really use it in any of my music so I sold it.


----------



## Svava

Yo_Wattup said:


> Well why do you guys have 7s if you can just use down tuned sixes? Some of us use all the strings you know.



We enjoy the added voicing options.

Also 7's look cooler.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Yo_Wattup said:


> Well why do you guys have 7s if you can just use down tuned sixes? Some of us use all the strings you know.




Cuz Dime always said to use 'em or lose one...when I play the 7's and 8' s, I actually use all the strings, otherwise I'll just stick to a six.


----------



## Cabinet

Svava said:


> We enjoy the added voicing options.
> 
> Also 7's look cooler.



That's a very fancy use of vocabulary to describe djenting


----------



## Svava

Cabinet said:


> That's a very fancy use of vocabulary to describe djenting



...

.....
.......

That's true...


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## jonajon91

METAL_WIZARD said:


>



*IS HUGE*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

jonajon91 said:


> *IS HUGE*


WAY HUGE


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im gonna try this first chance i get


----------



## Svava

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im gonna try this first chance i get



If you can do that while playing a song, your song probably sucks


----------



## chassless

... or there's a split second interlude that allows them to do that ?


----------



## wowspare

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im gonna try this first chance i get



For some reason I picture in my head a metalcore band that starts a [email protected] breakdown just as that guitarist lands on the other side


----------



## Chuck

Svava said:


> If you can do that while playing a song, your song probably sucks



Or you are a ....ing legend


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Google says it's Paramore.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Google says it's Paramore.



Yup, Paramore during 'Pressure', and there is indeed a break in the guitars and bass there. Is my fanboy showing yet?


----------



## InfinityCollision

Hell, I'm impressed. I'd probably break something if I tried to do that while holding a guitar, or else whack the other guy with my headstock


----------



## Don Vito

Svava said:


> We enjoy the added voicing options.


 See, this is why I can't use the internet anymore.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Don Vito said:


> See, this is why I can't use the internet anymore.


Don't know why, but your recent posts have had me  every time I read them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Svava

Mornin'
Found me some djent memes.

Gawn' just leave those here...
















































And the COUP DE GRASS


----------



## chassless

^ KILL IT WITH FIRE
that last picture that is  otherwise funny little collection, especially that /mu/ style comic


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Robrecht

Svava said:


>



I know it's not an SSO meme, but can I just leave a short video here that I made with this picture right after the McCain-Obama debate? I thought it was pretty funny at the time... Make sure to watch until the end for my professional vampire sound effects.


----------



## Svava

Robrecht said:


> I know it's not an SSO meme, but can I just leave a short video here that I made with this picture right after the McCain-Obama debate? I thought it was pretty funny at the time...





Does anyone know what compelled McCain to make such a face?


----------



## Robrecht

Svava said:


> Does anyone know what compelled McCain to make such a face?



Snopes has the explanation and video. Still pretty funny.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tm20

M3CHK1LLA said:


>


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## chassless

tm20 said:


>




 i prefer that one  oh and search for the guitar part 2, equally funny


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Alice AKW

Dammit, Ola...


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Svava said:


> INFIDELS!!!
> 
> I DECLARE DJIHAAAAAAADDDD!!!!!!!



I just wanted to say I love your avatar and your love of djent


----------



## Svava




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## caskettheclown

Stolen from facebook but I had to share.


----------



## Alberto7

Brilliant


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok...one more


----------



## tm20

not a meme but too good not to share


----------



## guitarfreak1387

That has got to be the most versatile chord ever!!!


----------



## chassless

i'm noticing a strong correlation between the lack of wearing pants and the lack having of a clue


----------



## Svava

chassless said:


> i'm noticing a strong correlation between the lack of wearing pants and the lack having of a clue



Stick a wah pedal after that guitar and what you've got here is the worst porno vid ever created.



Society


----------



## Nlelith

Guitar is upside down as well


----------



## Malkav

I'd really like to know if she's wearing pants or underwear or something under the guitar, cause the only thing worse for a guitar's finish than belt rash would have to be muff scuff...


----------



## Svava

Malkav said:


> muff scuff...



I bet this is the name of the finish Steel Panther uses on their guitars...


----------



## Xaios

Welp, even if she can't play for squat, I think we can agree that she possesses a mighty fine set of legs.


----------



## sniperfreak223

might be totally obvious, but I'm pretty sure she's faking it anyway.


----------



## flint757

I don't think the keyboardist is actually playing either honestly.


----------



## Leuchty

METAL_WIZARD said:


>





gunshow86de said:


> Also teaches kids to post off-topic.




It was a thread on here that got really out of hand and was funny as fuk!

I think it was this one: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/202244-problems-my-band.html


----------



## chassless

flint757 said:


> I don't think the keyboardist is actually playing either honestly.



Except she was wearing pants.


----------



## Alberto7

And the video has been taken down and I can't watch it. I am sadface.


----------



## Svava

Alberto7 said:


> And the video has been taken down and I can't watch it. I am sadface.



Scantily clad women

Poorly played guitar

Severely disappointed fathers


That is all


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## Svava

METAL_WIZARD said:


>



This image would make the guys at Fractal cry


----------



## Fiction

Svava said:


> This image would make the guys at Fractal cry



Cry tears of happiness for the well being of the band, roadie team and venue for a convenient alternative to lugging around 8 4x12 stacks.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah

Picking up death metal bands from the airport can be a tough job:


----------



## Alberto7

^ Omg


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

found on the facebooks. i peed a little


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ i always imagined it was a trash can lid myself...oh well!


----------



## wowspare




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I saw this headstock online:






And I immediately thought this:


----------



## chassless

.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## mcsalty

Hope this isn't a re-post.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## gtm

this thread is gold

I saw one about petruccis rock video or whatever, and the text was something like "step 1) give up and sell your guitar for a reasonable price"

I cant remember what page.. and sifting through 180 or so isnt an enticing circumstance I wish to go through.. someone please post it again? :x:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

gtm said:


> this thread is gold
> 
> I saw one about petruccis rock video or whatever, and the text was something like "step 1) give up and sell your guitar for a reasonable price"
> 
> I cant remember what page.. and sifting through 180 or so isnt an enticing circumstance I wish to go through.. someone please post it again? :x:


 
yeah, i posted that...i'll see if i can find it


----------



## Cabinet

Petrucci Psycho exercises


----------



## DredFul




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

DredFul said:


>



Plot twist: it's a neck through


----------



## zilla

Doesn't look like a neck through.

I see part of the swamp ash body forming the neck pocket.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Party pooper.


----------



## DredFul

^


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

zilla said:


> Doesn't look like a neck through.
> 
> I see part of the swamp ash body forming the neck pocket.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## sniperfreak223

Hopefully this isn't too far of topic:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Should've been Vulgar Display Of Paw-er.


----------



## Fiction

I'm pretty sure we did all the pantera cat puns like less than 10 pages ago


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Fiction said:


> I'm pretty sure we did all the pantera cat puns like less than 10 pages ago


----------



## Fiction

source field said:


>





chassless said:


> ^ more like Catera





Basti said:


> Pff, these pun noobs...not even 'Pawtera'





chassless said:


> sorry if my first language isn't english  let's see you do a quirky pun in french or arabic then





Kane_Wolf said:


> Periphe-Oui





Waelstrum said:


> Might as well add in the cat element to get to Purr-Iphe-Oui.



11-12 Pages ago.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'll jump into this since I recently resurrected my pantera tribute band:


----------



## Lukifer

ghstofperdition said:


> I'll jump into this since I recently resurrected my pantera tribute band:



OMG They make the best soup.


----------



## sniperfreak223

and now I'm waiting for someone to post up the "Cooking Hostile" series...y know what, fvck it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay7_5Qq5WCc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIN0-A584CM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1B67KSnMDE


----------



## Svava

sniperfreak223 said:


> and now I'm waiting for someone to post up the "Cooking Hostile" series...y know what, fvck it.




No me gusta


----------



## Xaios

I haven't watched episodes 2 or 3 (didn't even know they existed). Episode 1 unfortunately didn't really do anything for me, but the "preview" video that came out very first was goddamn hilarious.


----------



## LLink2411

ghstofperdition said:


> I'll jump into this since I recently resurrected my pantera tribute band:



Should be "Vulgar Display of *Flavor*"


That was bush league.


----------



## Hollowway

LLink2411 said:


> Should be "Vulgar Display of *Flavor*"
> 
> 
> That was bush league.


----------



## LLink2411

Bread is food. Food lives and dies on it's flavor. Just like bands live and die on what they make their audience feel.

"Vulgar display of flavor" could actually be used as a successful tagline for a restaurant or packaged food product. It's clever and it conjures up the idea of tastes to come.


Going with "flour" is just a missed opportunity. Every bread has flour, but it's not the flour that hits you right in the teeth and keeps you coming back for more. Even if the picture is just for fun, it is still not as catchy as it could be.


Then again, why am I explaining this? Someone is probably going to just reply with "but it's just an image lol."


----------



## Svava

LLink2411 said:


> bands live and die on what they make their audience feel.



So a band comprised of 20 prostitutes who don't know a lick of music is effectively the best band in the history of the world?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Svava said:


> So a band comprised of 20 prostitutes who don't know a lick of music is effectively the best band in the history of the world?


Million dollar idea right there.


----------



## asher

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Million dollar idea right there.



Found my band I want for the "Produce Any Band" thread.


----------



## Xaios

LLink2411 said:


> Bread is food. Food lives and dies on it's flavor. Just like bands live and die on what they make their audience feel.
> 
> "Vulgar display of flavor" could actually be used as a successful tagline for a restaurant or packaged food product. It's clever and it conjures up the idea of tastes to come.
> 
> 
> Going with "flour" is just a missed opportunity. Every bread has flour, but it's not the flour that hits you right in the teeth and keeps you coming back for more. Even if the picture is just for fun, it is still not as catchy as it could be.
> 
> 
> Then again, why am I explaining this? Someone is probably going to just reply with "but it's just an image lol."



Good gravy, you are overthinking this. The reason they went with "flour" is because _it rhymes_.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ghstofperdition said:


> I'll jump into this since I recently resurrected my pantera tribute band:


----------



## Vrollin

Idontpersonally said:


> All moshed out



Could have sworn this was one of my mates, turns out it wasnt and hes been asked about that very meme before haha


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## chassless

hahahaha! love the "swag" on the forehead!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## asher

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



I'd be happy with just the orange one!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## sniperfreak223

Gotta love how enthusiastic Lead is tho...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Nile

Stealth7 said:


>



The death one looks like Erik Rutan.


----------



## Svava




----------



## Xaios

Playing a Halo = No djent cred.


----------



## chassless

the dog breeds are pretty accurate!

oh and, i've got a request. it's pretty late here and i gotta go sleep, or else i would do it myself, but i think it's time someone did a 'shop of Djenerys Targaryen.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Inb4 LGBT styled ViK Guitars.


----------



## BusinessMan

"I don't always play guitars, but when I do, it's ibanez."
With the dos x guy


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## wowspare

Stealth7 said:


>


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

they should add 'wonderwall' to the list


----------



## MetalGravy

As long as they don't take away "Seasons in the Abyss" or "Soothsayer" I don't care.


----------



## Svava

They'd better have a "no djenting" sign over the displays of any 7 or 8 strings xD


----------



## sniperfreak223

MetalGravy said:


> As long as they don't take away "Seasons in the Abyss" or "Soothsayer" I don't care.



Or "Angel Of Death", "South Of Heaven", or "War Ensemble"...IE my standard fare.


----------



## asher

M3CHK1LLA said:


> they should add 'wonderwall' to the list



Oh good, I can still play Enter Sandman and Seven Nation Army!


----------



## Xaios

Don't forget Smells Like Teen Spirit.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Denied!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

it may take a second to get...

wait for it...

wait for it..

wait...


----------



## Svava

M3CHK1LLA said:


> it may take a second to get...
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> wait for it..
> 
> wait...



I started playing guitar in 2012.

I got married today.

...
.....
........



Where's my....








...............................

............

.......


----------



## chassless

^ i don't think i get it ...

but congrats either way


----------



## Fiction

Way to spend your wedding day


----------



## Svava

chassless said:


> ^ i don't think i get it ...
> 
> but congrats either way



The math adds up! My wife must've fallen for my epic guitar skills


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Veldar

^ Everyone is just jealous that she has groove.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Never thought I'd be able to relate to guitars.


----------



## Basti

not that funny but you might just utter a mildly impressed "heh" 

maybe


----------



## jonajon91

(Because you watched 'Gojira - The Heaviest Matter in the Universe)


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tm20

what if the soul inside kurt cobain was just entering a new body, which happened to be that of justin beiber? :O


----------



## FormerlyVintage

tm20 said:


> what if the soul inside kurt cobain was just entering a new body, which happened to be that of justin beiber? :O



Dude...

What if...

Dude what....

Dude what if...

What if Justin Bieber was secretly Bach who was actually Hitler who had the soul of Bill Murray? 

You can't prove it isn't true.


----------



## chassless

true, you can't disprove that which you have no evidence of its existence.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

chassless said:


> true, you can't disprove that which you have no evidence of its existence.



*Cough*


Religion






*Cough*


----------



## jonajon91

This is no place for your philosophical discussions. Shoo


----------



## chassless

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> *Cough*Religion



i understand where you're coming from. but i always thought religion was much, much more than just a question if there was a bearded man in the clouds 



jonajon91 said:


> This is no place for your philosophical discussions. Shoo



but that's true. we can take this conversation back to PM if you want.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

jonajon91 said:


> This is no place for your philosophical discussions. Shoo



I'm sorry  will post worthwhile meme later


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## asher

ghstofperdition said:


>



Oh god I wish this worked like this so much.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Kiwimetal101

^  I hate not having album artwork "right in the feels"


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

M3CHK1LLA said:


>


Google


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

This thread still exists? Damn.


----------



## ilyti

2Bach. Okay, I chuckled.


----------



## wowspare




----------



## asher

Sometimes when you lose, you win.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^ Needs a "Philip Glass"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## tm20




----------



## tacotiklah

Very true! Especially when discussing djent....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Veldar




----------



## estabon37

tacotiklah said:


>




Also needs Jack White.

Which, I guess, would just be a white guy .... jacking it ... ... ...

Well, we won't find a picture of that on the internet.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Wait, so no more AxeFXes? Now what will I save towards??


----------



## Luafcm

I made this, I'm just going to leave it here. It's ripe for captioning!


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Deadnightshade

I hope you appreciate I wasted 20 minutes on paint to do this


----------



## BlackMastodon

It's not a waste if it's awesome.


----------



## tacotiklah

Speaking of quality art...


----------



## Taylor

Happy little corpses...


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## flyingV

Need some new Strings for your ERG? Here ya go...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

flyingV said:


> Need some new Strings for your ERG? Here ya go...



You mean Kalium Strings, right?


----------



## tacotiklah

^^still not thick enough for my high e string...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## incinerated_guitar

Haven't made a meme in a while, figured I'd make one that pertains to the hardcore community to spice things up a bit


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

and for those who dont know yet, there is a legitimate guitar company called Vagina guitars. have a meme straight from them:


----------



## mcsalty

Hopefully these aren't reposts


----------



## Slunk Dragon

All_¥our_Bass;4078178 said:


> Holy sh!t, dem strings



What in the actual damn hell do those low strings get tuned to????????

Those are legitimately telephone cables wrapped on that sucker, I'm dying. Help. 




METAL_WIZARD said:


>



And there are more strings on that guitar than there are letters in the word 'vagina'.


----------



## Alberto7

^That is exactly how I've felt ever since I first saw that picture. My brain malfunctions a bit every time it sees that photo.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Slunk Dragon said:


> What in the actual damn hell do those low strings get tuned to????????
> 
> Those are legitimately telephone cables wrapped on that sucker, I'm dying. Help.


Ask these guys, I just posted the picture.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

According to the Tech Fest thread's tags:


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

/\

Does the pic load for anyone else? It doesn't for me but if I right click it and select view image I see it.


----------



## jonajon91

Nope


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## Nag

I made a few new ones, and as you'll probably notice, I still don't like prog


----------



## Vhyle

Nagash:





Me:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## flyingV




----------



## Alberto7

^ I gotta say, appliances do sometimes make cool music. My dishwasher makes some sick beats every now and again. I've actually recorded a couple of them with my cellphone just to keep them as reference and make riffs over them.


----------



## flyingV

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I gotta say, appliances do sometimes make cool music. My dishwasher makes some sick beats every now and again. I've actually recorded a couple of them with my cellphone just to keep them as reference and make riffs over them.


So you probably know this:


----------



## Alberto7

I totally do, yes!  There's a dude that owns a bike near my friend's house that literally plays _Bleed_ while it's stationary with the engine running.  Drr-d-drr-d-drr-d-drr-d-drr *roll r's*


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## Nag

sometimes I just sit around people typing on their computer. the rhythm of the keys clicking and the varying strengths at which they click sometimes helps me making up riffs


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Here's the meme that didn't show up for some reason earlier:

According to the Tech Fest thread's tags:






My actual situation:


----------



## Svava

flyingV said:


> So you probably know this:




Djent
The genre SO technical

It can only be played by machines

With tone so clean

It can only be played by _WASHING_ machines


----------



## chassless

Svava said:


> Djent
> The genre SO technical
> 
> It can only be played by machines
> 
> With tone so clean
> 
> It can only be played by _WASHING_ machines



nice.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

flyingV said:


>


Original


Drumline Remix






Their latest album is simply titled 'Feel'.
Not a fan personally, this is more of an-joke between me and my sis but I thought you guys might get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I believe I can one-up you there:


----------



## chassless




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

chassless said:


>


That's rough dude. I interviewed Xardas once (Osman Arabi) so I got the lowdown of the Lebanese situation there.


----------



## TheKindred




----------



## chassless

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> That's rough dude. I interviewed Xardas once (Osman Arabi) so I got the lowdown of the Lebanese situation there.



some people very close to me (and many more ever since the 90's) have been arrested and mistreated under the false accusations of devil worshipping/blasphemy and drug use, and those were truly traumatizing experiences. and Lebanon is such a hypocritical country. it has welcomed Anathema twice, Katatonia, and Moonspell and i have been to all of those gigs. somehow they managed to slip past the 'censors' of the country. all of those gigs happened before 2011. since then, they've only been booking female-fronted bands of the more symphonic genre (Within Temptation, Nightwish, Evanescence and Epica upcoming) in my opinion it's as if the organizers think these bands are less 'dangerous' than the more evil-imaged all-male bands out there.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Holy shit, when did they come out with a floyd model?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## chassless

awesome


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## samdaman87

I am going to just leave this here and let you guys have fun. I wanted to caption it and say "Damn, Dave Mustain has really let him self go"


----------



## Skyblue




----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Don Vito

Skyblue said:


>


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## asher

If the cat's arms aren't the trem arm I will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Electric Wizard




----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

I always assumed guys like xaios had hideous amounts of rep because they had so many NGD posts now I don't know what to think


----------



## Alberto7

In the olden days of SSO rep was given instead of "Likes," simply because they didn't exist.  Most of the people with a bajillion rep are older members. Or NGD-ers.


----------



## Xaios

You honor me sirs!  



Alberto7 said:


> In the olden days of SSO rep was given instead of "Likes," simply because they didn't exist.  Most of the people with a bajillion rep are older members. Or NGD-ers.



This is true, although the gratuitous repping of old peter'd out long before the introduction of the Like system. It started to become more scarce around the time Chris sold the forum in 2008. Before that, yeah, the rep really did flow like milk and honey.


----------



## Alberto7

Aaahh interesting. I joined about a year or so before the implementation of the Like system. I sadly never got to truly know the old SSO (pre-Alex era) aside from the endless hours spent reading through ancient threads.


----------



## Asrial

And I assume your lack of NGDs are due to your abundance of MtG card purchases.


----------



## ittoa666

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> I always assumed guys like xaios had hideous amounts of rep because they had so many NGD posts now I don't know what to think



What's up


----------



## Xaios

Asrial said:


> And I assume your lack of NGDs are due to your abundance of MtG card purchases.



Maybe. ¬_¬


----------



## Taylor




----------



## asher

SO MUCH THAT


----------



## Robrecht

That ugly house I pass in the street every day. It took me so long to figure out what it reminds me of.


----------



## asher




----------



## Alberto7

Omg it's exactly the same


----------



## Vrollin

Not a meme, just had to share this golden nugget.... He even assured me that he had not listed the wrong model number....






$550, what a bargain.......


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

yep. Timfy from Hacktivist got this.....


----------



## Alice AKW

METAL_WIZARD said:


> yep. Timfy from Hacktivist got this.....



There go any future endorsements


----------



## Xaios

Kane_Wolf said:


> There go any future endorsements



My thoughts exactly.

I want to take a permanent marker and write "I'M A BALLER, YO" right next to the string balls in the picture.


----------



## Deadnightshade

On a side note, I don't get how people get ENRAGED if their guitar arrives with the tiniest nick, yet they don't give a fvck about the aesthetics of the hanging ball ends of random colours from the tuners.


----------



## chassless

^ but it makes sense doesn't it? a nick is a defect, but the coloured ball ends are just the ball ends from strings  they're gonna be there no matter what, while a defect could have been avoided


----------



## Nag

and for some additional lulz, I saved this pic on my comp under the name "memeshuggah"


----------



## Xaios

METAL_WIZARD said:


> yep. Timfy from Hacktivist got this.....



3 years down the line.

"My new endorsement deal with Schecter specifies that I'm no longer allowed to wear tank tops in public. Why? No reason."


----------



## Underworld




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Underworld said:


>


It's finally come full circle.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

don't hate me...but i chuckled a bit.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Veldar

^ I was so close to laughing in my English class.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

GraveyardThrone said:


>


RE: Brain
If my brain were an imaginary friend


----------



## Nile

That WAAAAA part for Hammet killed.


----------



## incinerated_guitar




----------



## Xaios

"WAAAAAAAH HAMMETT" just killed me too.


----------



## tacotiklah

For additional lulz, read that last panel in Wobbuffet's voice.


----------



## Xaios

tacotiklah said:


> For additional lulz, read that last panel in Wobbuffet's voice.



Trust me, I did. Every single time.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Alberto7

Dem imps look like kvlt bouncers wearing the wrong colour.


----------



## jonajon91

incinerated_guitar said:


>


----------



## wowspare




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

perfect for this forum haha...


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

A friend of mine sent me these 






















Oh forgot this one I found






FYI no we're not black metal satanists


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## chassless

spn_phoenix_92 said:


>



you guys wouldn't believe how much i relate to this


----------



## BlackMastodon

wowspare said:


>




Wouldn't say I love Alcest but I own one of their albums and like it 100x more than Deafheaven's.


----------



## tacotiklah

Thank you headphones.


----------



## tacotiklah

^When concertgoers there were asked why they attended, this was their response...


----------



## Slunk Dragon

^I wish I could see video of that. It looks like it's the most epic thing ever.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## FromTheMausoleum

or






also, where are the maple boards at? Come on Ibanez.


----------



## Nag




----------



## tacotiklah

True story.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

tacotiklah said:


> True story.


Gibson for $200 WHERE!?


----------



## tacotiklah

There's a small music shop down the street from my house. The guitar has a lot of cosmetic damage, hence the low price. But everything else on it was awesome.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Hopefully it goes to good home, I wish it closer to Cleveland I'd be all over it.


----------



## DLG




----------



## DredFul

Don't want to rip off the original but I thought this had to be done.


----------



## Basti

Vrollin said:


> Not a meme, just had to share this golden nugget.... He even assured me that he had not listed the wrong model number....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $550, what a bargain.......



But doesn't it have one tube in the preamp stage i.e. isn't it a hybrid? I thought all the RHs were


----------



## ZeroS1gnol




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## tacotiklah

^Plot twist: 90% of the people that sign up are horny guys just like you.


----------



## jonajon91

Yeah, that's not a plot twist


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

jonajon91 said:


> Yeah, that's not a plot twist


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

ZeroS1gnol said:


>



But you guys are getting premium RG and S models with burl tops and wenge/bubinga necks


----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## ZeroS1gnol

FromTheMausoleum said:


> But you guys are getting premium RG and S models with burl tops and wenge/bubinga necks



it will only count when we get this


----------



## ang3




----------



## Alberto7

That girl is brilliant.


----------



## asher

Wowww.


----------



## BlackMastodon

She F**king nailed those. 

Also the Steve Holt! at the bottom of the image got me.


----------



## chassless

I'm in love


----------



## Veritech Zero

FromTheMausoleum said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, where are the maple boards at? Come on Ibanez.




Oh if only. I would buy so many Ibanez guitars then haha. I'll even take 26.5" haha, or even just the reverse headstock.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## asher




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Hollowway

tacotiklah said:


>



 BEST.MEME.EVAR!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian




----------



## Basti

have you noticed how every time a metalhead girl appears on the internet there's always at least one who just... 



chassless said:


> I'm in love


----------



## chassless

Not only that! She's talented and has a great sense of humor.




...man am i lonely.


----------



## asher

I know dem feels!


----------



## Xaios

tacotiklah said:


>



Great meme, but the panda is the best part.


----------



## chassless

asher said:


> I know dem feels!







it was hard to choose one pic out of the hundreds >tfw pics i have.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## spn_phoenix_92

This just happened to me, so I had to


----------



## chassless




----------



## Alberto7

^ That was so stupid and amazefaceballs that I don't even.


----------



## beyondcosmos

Nagash said:


>



You're preaching to the choir on that one.


----------



## sniperfreak223




----------



## asher

SATW.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## flyingV




----------



## flyingV

_edit: sorry, internet hickup
_


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Curt

All_¥our_Bass;4088563 said:


> Original
> 
> 
> Drumline Remix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their latest album is simply titled 'Feel'.
> Not a fan personally, this is more of an-joke between me and my sis but I thought you guys might get a chuckle out of it.






METAL_WIZARD said:


>





METAL_WIZARD said:


>





tacotiklah said:


>



All of these... I'm dying!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

sniperfreak223 said:


>



I dunno, it looks like the Denmark dude from that comic sang in Mnemic for their first two albums...sounds pretty metal, if you ask me.


----------



## Xaios

CJLsky said:


> I dunno, it looks like the Denmark dude from that comic sang in Mnemic for their first two albums...sounds pretty metal, if you ask me.



I didn't know Jamie Oliver sang in a metal band.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

sniperfreak223 said:


>


Just to be the annoying Icelander to ruin the joke, Iceland actually has a ridiculous amount of metal bands compared to our total number.

I laughed though...


----------



## TheStig1214

sniperfreak223 said:


>



Love SATW. Also, is Sweden playing a strandberg? It would make sense


----------



## Robrecht

An old one from Maried to the Sea. Thought it was relevant to our interests.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^yep


----------



## tm20




----------



## Sumsar

Find a lot of errors in this image!


----------



## Mprinsje

Sumsar said:


> Find a lot of errors in this image!



what's wrong with it?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

The actives.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Huh?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

This joke is so black metal, nobody can see it.


----------



## Asrial

I'd rather call that joke passive agressive.


----------



## chassless

Like emg, you guys are geniuses


----------



## DLG




----------



## DredFul

Found this 

It's somewhat gore-ish so I'll just leave a link

MRW - Imgur


----------



## Basti

...I still don't get the ESP thing


----------



## chassless

Me neither


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Basti said:


> ...I still don't get the ESP thing



The error was putting two active hum buckers right next to each other  oh and the obvious 'every guitar is black and made for metal' theme.


----------



## asher

Nour Ayasso said:


> The error was putting two active hum buckers right next to each other  oh and the obvious 'every guitar is black and made for metal' theme.


 

Stef's sigs?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I'm even more confused now that he explained the joke.


----------



## ang3




----------



## Sumsar

Lol Allow me to explain my own joke then: The error is that everything 7 / 8 string that ESP produces has emgs / active pickups - not a single guitar with some good old passive pickups. (i think maybe there is a sig or two that has it)


----------



## BornToLooze

Sumsar said:


> Lol Allow me to explain my own joke then: The error is that everything 7 / 8 string that ESP produces has emgs / active pickups - not a single guitar with some good old passive pickups. (i think maybe there is a sig or two that has it)



That one with the evertune looks like it has passives.


----------



## Nag

the BS-7 and the AW-7 have passive DiMarzio pickups.

But ESP are kinda lame indeed in terms of ERGs. I think every other manufacturer agreed that extended scales are the new standard for 7-strings and ESP only have the Stef B7 that's not 25.5".


----------



## Sofos




----------



## sniperfreak223

Nagash said:


> the BS-7 and the AW-7 have passive DiMarzio pickups.
> 
> But ESP are kinda lame indeed in terms of ERGs. I think every other manufacturer agreed that extended scales are the new standard for 7-strings and ESP only have the Stef B7 that's not 25.5".




Nope...BC Rich is still pretty much exclusively 25.5" on their sevens.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Ibanez is still mostly 25.5" as well.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## bhakan

Nagash said:


> the BS-7 and the AW-7 have passive DiMarzio pickups.
> 
> But ESP are kinda lame indeed in terms of ERGs. I think every other manufacturer agreed that extended scales are the new standard for 7-strings and ESP only have the Stef B7 that's not 25.5".


My ESP has passives and 27" scale, but it is japan only. ESP just only has a good selection in Japan.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

asher said:


> Stef's sigs?


yes


JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I'm even more confused now that he explained the joke.


same here


Sumsar said:


> Lol Allow me to explain my own joke then: The error is that everything 7 / 8 string that ESP produces has emgs / active pickups - not a single guitar with some good old passive pickups. (i think maybe there is a sig or two that has it)


And that they're black and loos metal? 


JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Ibanez is still mostly 25.5" as well.


For ERG? not even. Typically all their sevens are 26-26.5 and their eights 27. And of course the nines are 28. And they have six string baritones as well.


bhakan said:


> My ESP has passives and 27" scale, but it is japan only. ESP just only has a good selection in Japan.


I hear the Japanese ESP is like a completely different company and is superb quality and that's why Sugizo plays them...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Nour Ayasso said:


> y
> Typically all their sevens are 26-26.5



Uh... where are you getting your information?

Ibanez currently lists 27 seven string electrics on their site. Care to guess how many of them are 26.5?

Three. Three of them.

Know how many of them are 25.5?

Twenty one.

The remaining three models are the two 7 string ARZs, which are 25", and the 7 string hollow body, which is 24.75.

So... hm. Looks to me like 78% of the sevens Ibanez offers are are 25.5, 11% are 26.5, and 0% are 26.

In fact, because I'm just that bored, here are all the 25.5" sevens they offer:

Komrad
Apex 20 
Apex 200 
Jem7v7 
UV70p 
RG7420 
RG7421 
RG7421pb 
RGIT27FE 
RGIX27FEQM
RGIR27E 
RGIR27FE
RG752 
RG752FX 
RG752LWFX 
S7521QM 
S7521 
SIX27FDBG 
SIR27FD 
S5527 
S5527QFX 

The 26.5" models:

RGD7UC 
RGD2127Z 
RGD2127FX 

25":

ARZIR27 25"
ARZIR27FB 25"

and 24.75":

AFJ957 24.75


So, tell us more about how all their sevens are typically 26-26.5.


----------



## Vrollin

OH SNAP!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

F*CK got schooled twice in one night...and both were the topic of Ibanez 
Well what would I know I'm a drummer! MUHAHAHA


----------



## asher

Nour Ayasso said:


> F*CK got schooled twice in one night...and both were the topic of Ibanez
> Well what would I know I'm a drummer! MUHAHAHA



Not to mention calling the company stupid for doing what their artist asks for on sig


----------



## Nour Ayasso

asher said:


> Not to mention calling the company stupid for doing what their artist asks for on sig



Lol never called them stupid and when I wrote my original post I didn't even know they were sigs


----------



## TheKindred

get back to making with the funnies; i'm dangerously close to actually doing work...


----------



## Sheagle7

Has there been any about us women on ss yet?! 
keep it classy now! XD


----------



## jonajon91

No


----------



## tacotiklah

Mfw I see this thread get derailed because of guitar debates...


----------



## Basti

wat 












Sheagle7 said:


> Has there been any about us women on ss yet?!
> keep it classy now! XD



Nah. There's just not such a m/f divide on here. Besides, gender divides have "a bit of a history" which I think, nay hope, most have moved on from...so yeah we'd rather take the piss out of black metal and djent


----------



## Nour Ayasso

TheKindred said:


> get back to making with the funnies; i'm dangerously close to actually doing work...


https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...MMGXgAOa2ELdfean7Y7L6DDxIeuA-6BkLRWpkEonVbb-c


Sheagle7 said:


> Has there been any about us women on ss yet?!
> keep it classy now! XD


http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs17/f/2007/146/e/e/R_is_for_Rockstar_by_DieHardGuardGirl.jpg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

shamelessly stolen from the guitar porn fb page


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

And this last one appeals to me, people always assuming things about me


----------



## Nour Ayasso

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> shamelessly stolen from the guitar porn fb page


Is that f*ckin Blackmachine???


spn_phoenix_92 said:


> And this last one appeals to me, people always assuming things about me



Lol at those last two as they're indeed true.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nour Ayasso said:


> Is that f*ckin Blackmachine???



Nah. Epiphone Les Paul Custom.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah. Epiphone Les Paul Custom.








Oh and on a personal note


----------



## CrushingAnvil

This is more or less for the older guys who remember these ads from Guitar World mags decades ago (not sure if they still feature them - haven't read GW in years) 






Also memes are old hat and so are Spider-man derailings 

And yes, it's totally my f-cking avatar now


----------



## jonajon91

^ crap, what was your old avatar? I don't know you guys by name yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jonajon91 said:


> ^ crap, what was your old avatar? I don't know you guys by name yet.



Here's a hint.


----------



## Alice AKW

When you're in a djent band and the drummer's off time.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Alice AKW said:


> When you're in a djent band and the drummer's off time.


Good lord I love that movie.


----------



## Xaios

CrushingAnvil said:


> This is more or less for the older guys who remember these ads from Guitar World mags decades ago (not sure if they still feature them - haven't read GW in years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also memes are old hat and so are Spider-man derailings
> 
> And yes, it's totally my f-cking avatar now



I remember those ads. Even buying guitar mags in like... 2006, they were still there.

Is the pasted face Galder?


----------



## TheStig1214




----------



## Nour Ayasso

Because everyone's first builds are insane on here


----------



## Xaios

Nour Ayasso said:


> Because everyone's first builds are insane on here



You have no idea.


----------



## Mprinsje

Xaios said:


> You have no idea.



Did that bloke just build his own trem? daaaamn son.


----------



## Basti

[whoops...ignore this]


----------



## Basti

And I'm just here applauding myself for successfully changing strings


----------



## CrushingAnvil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here's a hint.



Worst pictures ever. I wish I had my Nexus 5 back then


----------



## flyingV

Saw this floating around my fb newsfeed:


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## flyingV

^ this.
I´ve been randomly browsing a couple of small guitar shops in central london, it´s like Gibson and Fender are the only guitar brands they are selling. Plus Marshall and Vox Amps.


----------



## BornToLooze

flyingV said:


> ^ this.
> I´ve been randomly browsing a couple of small guitar shops in central london, it´s like Gibson and Fender are the only guitar brands they are selling. Plus Marshall and Vox Amps.



All you need is a Epiphone Les Paul Special and a Marshall MG. It'll do whatever genre you want. It's what Slash uses.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

flyingV said:


> ^ this.
> I´ve been randomly browsing a couple of small guitar shops in central london, it´s like Gibson and Fender are the only guitar brands they are selling. Plus Marshall and Vox Amps.


Yeah I hate seeing the typical "we only believe in old school rock" stores or people for that matter...can't post a meme because google is down...yaaay...



BornToLooze said:


> It's what Slash uses.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

TheStig1214 said:


>


Image source, also funny.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Posted it in the GAS thread, but I had to caption it and post it here.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## zilla

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> shamelessly stolen from the guitar porn fb page



Blackmachine guitar 
Wolf gas range. 
T-fal frying pan


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Mprinsje

Gothic Headhunter said:


>



is that you? because that last one was genius


----------



## asher




----------



## wowspare

Gothic Headhunter said:


>


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Mprinsje said:


> is that you? because that last one was genius



I'm in green, yeah


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## pushpull7

(yes, I'm cruising all the old stuff, deal with it  )


----------



## pushpull7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> shamelessly stolen from the guitar porn fb page



HAHAHAAHA!


----------



## Alice AKW

Plot twist: "High" E is E0


----------



## pushpull7

All_¥our_Bass;4205524 said:


> Image source, also funny.




Needs heavier strings to keep that flab tight!


----------



## chassless

Alice AKW said:


> Plot twist: "High" E is E0




Genius!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah

^I cri evrytiem... :'( :'(


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

How to clean your guitar.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=582864405141538


----------



## flyingV

Emperor Guillotine said:


> How to clean your guitar.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=582864405141538



^that was painful to watch


----------



## Malkav

Emperor Guillotine said:


> How to clean your guitar.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=582864405141538



I've seen a few people doing this lately, and they all appear to be non English speaking. The first example I saw of someone doing this appeared to be on a reasonably high end guitar with quite a nice flame maple top and it just left me wondering what the fvck is wrong with some people


----------



## Alice AKW

Got a laugh outta this.


----------



## pushpull7

Emperor Guillotine said:


> How to clean your guitar.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=582864405141538



 OMG, I almost died!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Alice AKW said:


> Got a laugh outta this.




Lmao the last few seconds


----------



## bhakan

I just found this


----------



## Nlelith

^^^ 12/16 ...just to make small numbers look big!


----------



## Xaios

The best part is that it has 3/4 right near it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Sumsar

bhakan said:


> I just found this



Yeah good luck with that, but you might want to learn to sing first!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I think a great visual for a genre is "speed metal opera"


----------



## Dusty Chalk




----------



## tm20

can videos count as memes?....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ i'll count it


----------



## asher

Exit fright
Enter delight!
Ball of fuzz
And he wants to cuddle you!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

In light of all the recent 'starter pack' memes I've been seeing online recently  
Quickly threw this together in photoshop


----------



## asher

Pfffft.










































Everyone knows you can't djent with a six string and fewer than 27"


----------



## tacotiklah

Just saw a friend of mine post this on facebook. Still can't breathe from laughing....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ should be an axe fx tho...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Starter pack. Kids can't afford Fractals, yo.


----------



## tacotiklah

True, but I still found it funny. 

Also...


----------



## incinerated_guitar

EDIT: Damn, someone already posted it


----------



## flexkill




----------



## jonajon91

^ irrelevant, but hilarious.


----------



## flexkill

jonajon91 said:


> ^ irrelevant, but hilarious.



Good sir, tacos are always relevant.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I'll just leave this here for you guys...




It's real BTW


----------



## tacotiklah

^Scale length still not long enough to djent.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

If only (Ibanez, ESP, Schecter, PRS) would offer it with one more string and .2" longer scale length everyone would buy it!


----------



## Genome

I can't see this post lasting but I have to post it.


----------



## sevenstringj




----------



## Alberto7

^ Worst/best joke I've heard all day.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Cabinet

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



MY FAMILY
REQUIRES
FINANCIAL FREEDOM
THROUGH MY
EUCLIDEAN CHEMICAL FORMATIONS


----------



## chassless

^ i could hear it xD


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Nothing.


----------



## icos211

^Not really appropriate for this thread...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Yeah those riots went down 15 minutes from me


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

icos211 said:


> ^Not really appropriate for this thread...



Not really apporpriate for anything tbh


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Nothing.


----------



## asher

Uh, yeah, because they're about music?

You could just as easily make Djeminem if you wanted.


----------



## icos211

Emperor Guillotine said:


> And yet the Djackson and 50 Djent memes ARE appropriate and aren't racially inclined?...



I don't see where race enters the question. This is a forum about music and instruments. Thus, these memes are supposed to be about music and instruments, or at least site events. What you posted is just (poor) political commentary. We have a place for that on this board, but you really don't ever want to go in there. It's like an over crowded chimp exhibit at the zoo, shit just flying every which way.

Unless a conservative pokes his head in. Then everyone else comes together for one split second to throw all their shit at them instead.

Unless it's Trenchlord. No one even pays attention to him anymore.


----------



## Xaios

Referring to the mod-ordained rules on the first page: 3.) Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.

Unless a discussion has become so long and drawn out that it's become part of SSO's fabric, it's not really SSO related. Even the thread about the woman walking around New York, I wouldn't post a meme about that here.


----------



## tacotiklah

asher said:


> Uh, yeah, because they're about music?



This. I would be sad panda if this thread got closed. 


Speaking of sad things....


----------



## Lorcan Ward

GAS


----------



## BrailleDecibel

tacotiklah said:


> This. I would be sad panda if this thread got closed.
> 
> 
> Speaking of sad things....
> 
> *memeophagist*



He'd probably just post some updates about how he was on his way to your funeral to help with the burial, and then several years later, someone would happen upon your casket, still sitting outside of the grave, unmoved.


----------



## Xaios

I *wanted* to bury the casket, but I was stuck in this absolutely _ridiculous_ contract with the funeral home.


----------



## icos211

Xaios said:


> I *wanted* to bury the casket, but I was stuck in this absolutely _ridiculous_ contract with the funeral home.



It's better than his buddy complaining about how his funeral home won't let him do a kickstarter to build his own casket building service/embalmery/house/sauna even though they have already paid him to do the funeral. I mean, the guy has ideas for five other whole funerals already!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

icos211 said:


> It's like an over crowded chimp exhibit at the zoo, shit just flying every which way.
> Unless a conservative pokes his head in. Then everyone else comes together for one split second to throw all their shit at them instead.


Since you basically described America this will be appropriate.


----------



## icos211

Animals as Leaders shirt with lyrics:


----------



## asher

Want.


----------



## Alberto7

WHERE CAN I GET THAT OMG


----------



## Mattykoda

Alberto7 said:


> WHERE CAN I GET THAT OMG



Here you go buddy

Animals As Leaders - Tooth and Claw Lyric T Shirt

EDIT: also running 20% off through the first with animals20


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

almost as good as...


----------



## Alice AKW

So.. I googled Cloudkicker...


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Alice AKW said:


> So.. I googled Cloudkicker...



Yeah well I googled djent...
https://www.google.com/search?q=dje...art.com%2Fart%2FDjent-pony-318598013;1024;640


----------



## jonajon91

^


----------



## jbab

icos211 said:


> Animals as Leaders shirt with lyrics:



Not sure what this is about "Listens to the song on youtube" BIDALADO    Best laugh I had in a while

EDIT: Oh, and I'm seeing them tonight along with Monuments and Devy


----------



## Nour Ayasso

jonajon91 said:


> ^


Come on dude...I purposely _didn't_ imbed it, so no one would be forced to see it as they scroll...


jbab said:


> Not sure what this is about "Listens to the song on youtube" BIDALADO    Best laugh I had in a while
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and I'm seeing them tonight along with Monuments and Devy


Lol they need to make lyrics for song of solomon, that riff sounds like a freakin turkey 

Oh and here's a meme before I get yelled at.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^ so I googled "jack black guitar meme" for that pic (what a surprise right) 

and then i scrolled down...

https://www.google.com/search?q=jac...Fderpibooru.org%2Ftags%2Fjack%2Bblack;222;250

I think we have a problem...


----------



## jbab

icos211 said:


> Animals as Leaders shirt with lyrics:



So the show was amazing... and THIS IS ACTUAL MERCH. They were actually selling it at the stands


----------



## icos211

jbab said:


> So the show was amazing... and THIS IS ACTUAL MERCH. They were actually selling it at the stands



God damn it! The Death show is the same night at the same time and I'm going to miss AAL for it(I've already seen them twice). I would buy the .... out of this shirt if I didn't have to pay shipping :/

I also still laugh my ass off every time I read "Bidaladoo"


----------



## tacotiklah

When buying used gear online...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## asher




----------



## Slunk Dragon

You forgot one!


15 minutes late to a prog rock concert.



Still on opening song intro.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Slunk Dragon said:


> You forgot one!
> 
> 
> 15 minutes late to a prog rock concert.
> 
> 
> 
> Still tuning instruments.




fixed.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I was gonna post this in the 7-string Mushok thread, only to find the thread closed...I knew the Agile Hawker always reminded me of something, and I finally figured out what!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Giggity

Whats been seen can't be unseen


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Yeah, well maybe if part of his head wasn't getting cut off, then I'd see the resemblance.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Should make for a spot-on rendition of "Djingle Bells".


----------



## Genome




----------



## Slunk Dragon

^If that ever happened, I'm pretty sure people would be dead.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Slunk Dragon said:


> ^If that ever happened, I'm pretty sure people would be dead.



You can easily pull a bandmate-based prank. "We, your parents, your brother and your girlfriend, all chipped in to get you this"


----------



## TheStig1214

This has been me the whole semester....


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Deadnightshade said:


> You can easily pull a bandmate-based prank. "We, your parents, your brother and your girlfriend, all chipped in to get you this"


----------



## Slunk Dragon




----------



## Aviator

TheStig1214 said:


> This has been me the whole semester....


I was in a class and teacher asked me what steel is used on lathe knives. I was thinking about a custom built and wood options, so naturally I immediately shouted SSO instead of HSS (High Speed Steel). And he just looked at me like this


----------



## Electric Wizard

SSO's reaction whenever a signature model's specs are revealed:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Electric Wizard said:


> SSO's reaction whenever a signature model's specs are revealed:


More like:

"I'd be the first to buy it if it had ____"


----------



## Slunk Dragon

"I'd only buy it if (sig artists' name) came to my house and gave me lessons"


----------



## asher

Slunk Dragon said:


> "I'd only buy it if (sig artists' name) came to my house and gave me lessons"



If sig guitars came with that power I'd probably have a few


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

speaking of sig guitars...


----------



## asher




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Alice AKW

OH MY GOD I'm dying at the Anup Sastry one xD


----------



## Curt

^The last time I went in a guitar store and just played a shit ton of guitars the older dude who owned it asked me if I was going to "play crazy train or enter sandman on repeat" because apparently that was a common thing there.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

There should just be a list of banned songs put up in Guitar Center. Crazy Train, stairway, sweet child, enter sandman, free bird, etc. etc.


----------



## TheKindred




----------



## TheStig1214

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> There should just be a list of banned songs put up in Guitar Center. Crazy Train, stairway, sweet child, enter sandman, free bird, etc. etc.



I've been to a music store (not a GC, mom and pop sort of place) that had that sign. Added to that list was Smoke on the Water, Iron Man and any part of Eruption.


----------



## Curt

I always just play my own material, or half the time end up winging a new riff and forgetting it halfway home. 

I might just start taking my iPhone in there and testing guitars in jamup for that very reason.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> There should just be a list of banned songs put up in Guitar Center. Crazy Train, stairway, sweet child, enter sandman, free bird, etc. etc.



freebird, wonderwall, seven nation army, etc etc


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

M3CHK1LLA said:


> freebird, wonderwall, seven nation army, etc etc



I think the intro riff to Icarus Lives should be added to that list too, with 7-strings abounding now.


----------



## Curt

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I think the intro riff to Icarus Lives should be added to that list too, with 7-strings abounding now.



I don't even think Icarus Lives is the most played 7 string riff that people recycle. from what i've noticed around here it's usually Recreant by Chelsea Grin. But I guess it probably differs from place to place.

But yeah, i'm going with this as the definitive list to cover everything up to 8 strings of what I hear too much of in GC.

Stairway
Sweet Child of Mine
Iron Man
Smoke On The Water
Enter Sandman
Freebird
Seven Nations Army
Icarus Lives
New Groove
Unholy Confessions(Avenged Sevenfold)
Redneck(Lamb of God)
Walk
Recreant
Combustion(intro)
Wonderwall
Fade To Black
Nothing Else Matters
And in the acoustic sections here in Kansas, for the love of all that is holy, we have heard way too many people playing just about ANY Garth Brooks song.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Curt

That looks like the same guy in both of those. Who is that? That's some pretty skillful guitar flipping there. I wouldn't have the stones to test the durability of my straps/locks like that.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Curt said:


> That looks like the same guy in both of those. Who is that? That's some pretty skillful guitar flipping there. I wouldn't have the stones to test the durability of my straps/locks like that.



im not sure if its the same guy, but i do know this is a good way to get yourself or someone else hurt. or break something...


----------



## Alice AKW

^Was gonna say... something that heavy going that fast is gonna annihilate someone's face.


----------



## Mprinsje

Curt said:


> That looks like the same guy in both of those. Who is that? That's some pretty skillful guitar flipping there. I wouldn't have the stones to test the durability of my straps/locks like that.



I believe it's one of the guitarists from Saosin. Saw a video where their guitarist did exactly that, same pose and e'rrythang.


----------



## asher

Alice AKW said:


> ^Was gonna say... something that heavy going that fast is gonna annihilate someone's face.



And thus, many fail vids were born.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## asher

There was a guy who was a friend of one of my hallmates my first year of college who did that from time to time with my guitar


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## AxeHappy

Interestingly enough, when DragonForce used to play, "Trail of Broken Hearts," live some people would actually pair off and slow dance. 

True story.


----------



## asher




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

this ever happen to anyone?


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Yes when I was at the Hellfest a couple of year ago. I was searching for a group of friends in a huge crowd so I was walking in circles and the best part was that I was rocking my Ythiphallic shirt which says in capital letters ANOINT MY PHALLUS. I got a laugh from almost everybody who saw it and even some people wanted to take a picture with me


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm confused. Does Gus G have a reputation for being a dickhead or something? How'd he make his way onto a douchebag guitarist meme?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm confused. Does Gus G have a reputation for being a dickhead or something? How'd he make his way onto a douchebag guitarist meme?



i think they just use it because of the quintessential metal look/pose...

...he's actually a pretty cool dude and great guitarist imo.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## jonajon91

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Hope my .gif works


----------



## TheStig1214

jonajon91 said:


> Hope my .gif works



Nah, this is more representative of DEP.


----------



## jonajon91

I was focusing more on the guitar spin, the other post reminded me of it.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

relevant... 






Also...





I thought this was good, and I couldn't find it in here... so, sorry if it's a repost.


----------



## tacotiklah

How music discussions with me on facebook usually go.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## asher

God I love Bizzaro


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I've met Dan Piraro, he came in to speak to my art class in high school


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Graphic picture of a NYPD officer beating an unarmed African American.






(Actually, it looks like the African-American is winning.)


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Not sure how that's relevant to SSO, but it's still funny.


----------



## Hollowway

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Graphic picture of a NYPD officer beating an unarmed African American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, it looks like the African-American is winning.)



"So, do you want to be white or bl...nevermind."


----------



## TheStig1214

SSO Christmas rep threads:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I just made this, and couldn't think of a better place to post it.


----------



## Hollowway

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



 I gotta do that!


----------



## tacotiklah

So a friend posted a stock photo of David Vincent asking me and others to make a meme out of it. Here's some of what I came up with:


























Oh and for those that wanna jump in on the fun, I'll post the stock photo. Knock yourself out.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok...i'll bite





















sorry...i tried


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok...cant sleep. was looking at custom painted guitars and ran across this...














> This is for a 98 les paul when they made em up to gibson standards I custom design one of a kind the body with white and diamond shards but if wanted can b easily removed with paint thinner or rubbing alcohol near mint a few nicks on body humbuckers are sounding amazing ive been told there like a gibson by really established guitarists comes with strap and soft case fender thanks will throw in a lyon kids electric if it goes to 450

















edit:


so's not to bend the rules...here it is in meme form.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

^ What in the...all...my...f*ck...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^ What in the...all...my...f*ck...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Still a better bargain than the 2015 Gibson line.


----------



## s2k9k

...


----------



## s2k9k

gone


----------



## tacotiklah

vampiregenocide said:


> *MOD EDIT (3/24/2011) -- Rules for this thread:
> 
> 1.) No direct attacks
> 
> 2.) No NSFW
> 
> 3.) Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.
> 
> 4.) Standard forum etiquette and rules applies here. (no racist, homophobic, etc).
> 
> 5.) Please host all pictures on a third party site such as photobucket, tinypic, imagevenue, etc.
> 
> We reserve the right to ban, delete or lock at anytime based on who can follow the rules. If you see anybody do anything on this list, report them and they will be dealt with.*




Mods have been cool about also letting music related pics, but please don't get this thread closed. You'd be the most hated person on sso if you did that.


----------



## wowspare




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

there are several things both funny and disturbing about this pic...


----------



## Alice AKW

A dude playing an acrylic guitar with only three strings leaning back and looking up another guys skirt.

I thought this was normal protocol here on SSO?

(In all seriousness though, where the fuark do you get a three string pickup?)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Alice AKW said:


> A dude playing an acrylic guitar with only three strings leaning back and looking up another guys skirt.
> 
> I thought this was normal protocol here on SSO?
> 
> (In all seriousness though, where the fuark do you get a three string pickup?)



same place you buy this...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

He's a pioneer in the field of retracted-range instruments.


----------



## Alice AKW

Got nothing on this guy


----------



## BlackMastodon

There's also the guy next to him that pissed himself.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

M3CHK1LLA said:


> same place you buy this...



That's probably the worst box I've ever had.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Alice AKW said:


> Got nothing on this guy




djent stick project aye?

all right, we need to do an sso project where we have 8 people with one string each of an 8 string. then 
make a vid where we can cover an amimals as leaders song. who's in?


----------



## Alice AKW

I... would pay to see that. That'd be a pain in the ass but so amazing.

It's like handbells but Djent


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Alice AKW said:


> I... would pay to see that. That'd be a pain in the ass but so amazing.
> 
> It's like handbells but Djent



djentbells?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I dunno...eight dudes with one string each covering a djent song sounds like one of the hardest and seven of the easiest jobs in the world.


----------



## TheStig1214

I'd actually totally be down for that. I could build a djentstick right now if I wanted.


----------



## MetalGravy

Curt said:


> I don't even think Icarus Lives is the most played 7 string riff that people recycle. from what i've noticed around here it's usually Recreant by Chelsea Grin. But I guess it probably differs from place to place.
> 
> But yeah, i'm going with this as the definitive list to cover everything up to 8 strings of what I hear too much of in GC.
> 
> Stairway
> Sweet Child of Mine
> Iron Man
> Smoke On The Water
> Enter Sandman
> Freebird
> Seven Nations Army
> Icarus Lives
> New Groove
> Unholy Confessions(Avenged Sevenfold)
> Redneck(Lamb of God)
> Walk
> Recreant
> Combustion(intro)
> Wonderwall
> Fade To Black
> Nothing Else Matters
> And in the acoustic sections here in Kansas, for the love of all that is holy, we have heard way too many people playing just about ANY Garth Brooks song.



As long as "Seasons in the Abyss" and "Soothsayer" still are ok.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

BrailleDecibel said:


> I dunno...eight dudes with one string each covering a djent song sounds like one of the hardest and seven of the easiest jobs in the world.



not so fast...

...this is what we are gonna cover. and since there are 2 guitarist, we need 8 more volunteers.








TheStig1214 said:


> I'd actually totally be down for that. I could build a djentstick right now if I wanted.



ok, what do yo want to play?

i get high e on the rhythm guitar.


----------



## Alice AKW

Trying to keep a genre or tonewood debate thread under control here...


----------



## TheStig1214

M3CHK1LLA said:


> not so fast...
> 
> ...this is what we are gonna cover. and since there are 2 guitarist, we need 8 more volunteers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, what do yo want to play?
> 
> i get high e on the rhythm guitar.




I'll do Tosin's D.

*insert ..... joke here*


----------



## Alice AKW

But,but, guys! CAFO Doesn't need the 8th string! D:


----------



## Hollowway

M3CHK1LLA said:


> djentbells?



 I pictured that as one of the little things that pops up on the side screen in The Word segment on Colbert.


----------



## tacotiklah

Alice AKW said:


> Trying to keep a genre or tonewood debate thread under control here...



I could literally watch this forever...

Edit: Yep, I actually fell asleep last night while watching this gif.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

tacotiklah said:


> I could literally watch this forever...
> 
> Edit: Yep, I actually fell asleep last night while watching this gif.



haha...here is the vid.

also, notice alcohol was involved...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i wish i would have seen this one earlier lol...


----------



## Genome

Actual tears


----------



## BlackMastodon

Dude's got way more moves than me.


----------



## tacotiklah

Proof that UPS really is trolling us...


----------



## DredFul

Has this been posted?


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Genome

Edit: Finally got it to embed properly.


----------



## Basti




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

"Still trying to get the string tension juuuust riiiight."


----------



## TheStig1214

Ola and Fluff took a selfie at NAMM, had to make it a macro.
















For your generating pleasure: http://memegenerator.net/Ola-Fluff


----------



## DredFul




----------



## Alice AKW

^It took me a second to spot that one


----------



## chassless

^ "did he just post a template for a meme or ...- HA!"


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm honestly lost on that one.


----------



## asher

DredFul said:


>



Ace.


----------



## piggins411

tacotiklah said:


> I'm honestly lost on that one.




You have to look _very_ carefully


----------



## Xaios

The face has been replaced. I don't know with whose. Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## bhakan

Xaios said:


> The face has been replaced. I don't know with whose. Can someone enlighten me?


They were switched.


----------



## Kullerbytta

Hahaha, oh lawd  Fluff with Ola's face looks so... Oddly... Right? haha.

Good stuff, lad!


----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## Alberto7

^ That last frame killed me


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Does anyone else on here produce electronic music besides me?

I stumbled upon this video this morning of someone making a catchy song out of that old viral video of some kid getting arrested and crying like a little bitch while trying to sound hard.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152769894497095&pnref=story


----------



## Genome




----------



## sevenstringj




----------



## Emperor Guillotine




----------



## asher




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## DredFul

Emperor Guillotine said:


>



Almost died


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

DredFul said:


> Almost died


This was me when I saw The Contortionist back in September.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Genome said:


>



LOL...that was gold..


----------



## sevenstringj




----------



## TheStig1214

So I was thinking today: "What would break SSO?" I made this....


----------



## jonajon91

^ You asshole!


----------



## chassless

NO NO NO NO NO NO +1000000 IMAGINARY NEG REP FOR YOU


----------



## TheStig1214

At least I didn't try to pass it off as real


----------



## chassless

i know! but for a split second, i got my hopes up. way up.


----------



## Alice AKW

Some say, he takes pleasure in breaking internet forums of guitar players.

Or, that he made a post that was painfully funny in all the right ways.

All we know is, he's called TheStig1214


----------



## Nile

Forgot what thread I was in and got super excited.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

He's not the Stig. He's the stig's sevenstring-playing third cousin 



Alice AKW said:


> called TheStig1214


----------



## Nour Ayasso

This page f*cking rocks. Laughed harder then I do at actual memes LOL
EDIT: it's funny because I also thought that picture was real xD


----------



## Glosni

"The more bend and feel you can get in your notes... the more it smells."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp7evCQWBgU


----------



## chassless

^ that guy's a genius


----------



## Slunk Dragon

That dude kinda acts like Misha in some ways. xD


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Alice AKW

I had an argument about that on the GP Group on FB a couple days ago.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i want to warn you...this is hard to watch.

im told this footage is one of dimmu borgir's roadies unloading the bands stage costumes off the truck. 











caution...disturbing image is upcoming.









last chance...you've been warned! turn away now!

















now thats heavy!


----------



## asher

OMG


----------



## tacotiklah

M3CHK1LLA said:


> *gif*
> now thats heavy!



According to Rob Scallion, it's still not as heavy as drop Q.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

i'll just leave this here because i cant think of anything clever


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Alberto7

^ That is seriously witty, and thus hilarious.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## solarian




----------



## Sumsar

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## TheStig1214

tacotiklah said:


>



Might be single. You ever see those Chibson pickups that look like covered humbuckers but are actually a single coil and a block of wood?

It's like one of those Filipino tranny hookers.


----------



## Funky D

Genome said:


>





OMG!, THIS!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Genome said:


>


----------



## tacotiklah

TheStig1214 said:


> Might be single. You ever see those Chibson pickups that look like covered humbuckers but are actually a single coil and a block of wood?
> 
> It's like one of those Filipino *tranny* hookers.




Three guesses as to why using that word around me is a bad idea. Annnnnnd go! (note, when you realize it, you're gonna feel like a horse's ass  )


Back on topic:


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>



OH MY GOD MY SIDES this picture is perfect


----------



## FretsOnFyre

DredFul said:


> Has this been posted?



help I'm crying


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## TheStig1214

tacotiklah said:


> Three guesses as to why using that word around me is a bad idea. Annnnnnd go! (note, when you realize it, you're gonna feel like a horse's ass  )



I know... I'm sorry....

Is there a politically correct way to put it? Maybe the title of this Tool song? You can't deny they exist.


----------



## DredFul




----------



## chassless

that's Till from Rammstein, right? love those guys. who's the first band though?


----------



## Alice AKW

Pretty sure that's In This Moment. Decent female-fronted metal.


----------



## DredFul

Alice AKW said:


> Pretty sure that's In This Moment. Decent female-fronted metal.



Exactly! I actually enjoy their music quite a bit. It's unique and kind of art-sy in my opinion


----------



## Sumsar

Alice AKW said:


> Pretty sure that's In This Moment. Decent female-fronted metal.



A youtube search later aaand I am pretty much drawing the "metalz leet of doom"-card and saying: "Thats not metal"


----------



## tacotiklah

TheStig1214 said:


> I know... I'm sorry....
> 
> Is there a politically correct way to put it? Maybe the title of this Tool song? You can't deny they exist.




There really isn't a politically correct way to go about it. I'm not offended so much as I find it incredibly amusing how people manage to put their foot in their mouth without realizing it. So I'm mostly just giving you a hard time, but just try to keep in mind that there are a fair number of us that are regular members here and one of the worst stereotypes that we get accused of is the whole "deceive guys" thing. It's along the mentality of "all black guys eat chicken". Probably best to abort the whole subject altogether, lest you get pegged for being prejudiced.


----------



## Alice AKW

Sumsar said:


> A youtube search later aaand I am pretty much drawing the "metalz leet of doom"-card and saying: "Thats not metal"



Let's not get me started on the "That's not metal" debate.


----------



## chassless

tacotiklah said:


> lest you get pegged


----------



## DredFul

Saw this on facebook and totally lost it


----------



## Slunk Dragon

With that photo, you could make his lyrics philosophical, and people who aren't fans of the band wouldn't know what's going on. xD

"What is water; why does it bead upon the window?"


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

My new masterpiece.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## pushpull7

It's so true.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Slunk Dragon said:


> With that photo, you could make his lyrics philosophical, and people who aren't fans of the band wouldn't know what's going on. xD
> 
> "What is water; why does it bead upon the window?"


----------



## FretsOnFyre

icos211 said:


> Animals as Leaders shirt with lyrics:



Reminds me of this shirt my aunt got me from the Montreux Jazz Festival...three guesses as to what song it is


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## Genome

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>



I understand.


----------



## Alice AKW

Hanging around non musician friends.


----------



## BornToLooze

Genome said:


> I understand.



I don't get it, anyone feel like explaining it?


----------



## TheStig1214

BornToLooze said:


> I don't get it, anyone feel like explaining it?



Something along the lines of the old saying "Laugh so hard your ribs fall off." I think....


----------



## chassless

^ close. it started as a 4channer jargon of 'this made me laugh so hard my sides hurt', both sarcastically or not.

My Sides | Know Your Meme

edit: i just realized how grammatically catastrophic my last sentence was. i need to work on that


----------



## jonajon91

"My sides have entered orbit"


----------



## DLG




----------



## Nour Ayasso

^Dude tryin to make me blind???

Anyway...someone explain this meme. I see that this guy is level 86 (on whatever game this is) and has drawn, what looks like, a chili pepper.


----------



## StevenC

DLG said:


>



I dunno, Biebs has his own private jet and Iron Maiden borrow there's from the company their singer works for as a marketing stunt for that airline.


----------



## asher

But Bruce can and does fly it himself.


----------



## TheStig1214

StevenC said:


> I dunno, Biebs has his own private jet and Iron Maiden borrow there's from the company their singer works for as a marketing stunt for that airline.



Bieber doesn't have his own jet, he rents one. Same with his cars (some of them at least). And I'm pretty sure Iron Maiden own Ed Force One, and a Scandinavian airline has it in their fleet when IM isn't using it, though I'll have to reserch than.


----------



## StevenC

Excuse me, I seem to have left out the sarcastrophes.


----------



## asher

Welp


----------



## TheStig1214

StevenC said:


> Excuse me, I seem to have left out the sarcastrophes.



Yes, yes you did


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## ittoa666

Oh god, the Black Dahlia pic. Every time man, every time.


----------



## redstone

Inspired by

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...what-octave-theyre-referring.html#post4338853


----------



## -42-

With the death of the rep system I am free to post this with zero repercussions.


----------



## asher




----------



## Hollowway

FILTHnFEAR said:


>



 As someone who quotes the actual line FAR too many times in actual conversation (to mostly blank stares) I greatly approve!


----------



## pushpull7

FILTHnFEAR said:


>



HAHA!!!!!!!!! 

And to answer....."yup"


----------



## chassless

-42- said:


> pic[/IMG]



HA! I took the bait there for a second


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

-42- said:


> With the death of the rep system I am free to post this with zero repercussions.



There's no such thing as a wrong opinion...

But if there was that would certainly be it


----------



## jonajon91




----------



## BlackMastodon

^wat



Gothic Headhunter said:


> There's no such thing as a wrong opinion...
> 
> But if there was that would certainly be it


As I always so, there are no bad opinions, only bad people.


----------



## jonajon91

One of my friends linked me to a facebook page full of them and it had me in stitches.
This is it for anyone interested. 
https://www.facebook.com/chordscaletheorymemes/photos_stream


----------



## Alice AKW

Any Hypocrisy fans can relate..


----------



## demorior




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Don Vito

Alice AKW said:


> Any Hypocrisy fans can relate..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## chassless

^ that pie should also include: 

_ looking at youtube tutorials/playthroughs
_ reading about anything guitar related on forums

(of course both while having the guitar on your lap)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

chassless said:


> ^ that pie should also include:
> 
> _ looking at youtube tutorials/playthroughs
> _ reading about anything guitar related on forums
> 
> (of course both while having the guitar on your lap)



about half of the pie should be: checking sso to see if you got any "likes"


----------



## chassless

i see what you did there


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## Hollowway

FILTHnFEAR said:


>



 So true! It's like meeting someone from your country when you're abroad.


----------



## Mprinsje

chassless said:


> ^ that pie should also include:
> 
> _ looking at youtube tutorials/playthroughs
> _ reading about anything guitar related on forums
> 
> (of course both while having the guitar on your lap)



Let's not forget:
- Looking up all kinds of gear on ebay/craigslist/whatever it is in your country, that you probably won't be able to buy anytime soon.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

updated...



https://imgflip.com/piemaker


----------



## tacotiklah

Guise, plz share...


----------



## asher

^

LIEK DIS IF U CRY EVERTIM!


----------



## chassless

how is mike sso related though


----------



## pushpull7

I think people that teach coca cola over pepsi are just good parents.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



i hate to quote myself, but i just noticed this guy has more chin's than a chinese phonebook...


----------



## tacotiklah

chassless said:


> how is mike sso related though



It's music related, which is close enough.


----------



## DLG

I'm dying


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Alberto7

^ HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  *ded*


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah

Me every friggin' time I'm on this forum...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

M3CHK1LLA said:


>


Freakin hilarious! Good stuff mang!



tacotiklah said:


> Me every friggin' time I'm on this forum...



I know right? Rich bastards and their exquisite taste in instruments!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

if your famous, sometimes you just cant go anywhere lol...


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I designed a pedalboard for all the djent kids out there.


----------



## asher

kinda surprised there aren't any compressors in there!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

asher said:


> kinda surprised there aren't any compressors in there!




No room. It was bad enough I had to sacrifice a few noise gates for the other pedals.


----------



## Hollowway

M3CHK1LLA said:


> if your famous, sometimes you just cant go anywhere lol...



I was, literally L ing OL. Funniest meme-ish thing ever!


----------



## Sumsar

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## cheosamad21

Sumsar said:


> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator



This killed me. Hilarious.


----------



## ittoa666

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Hey!


----------



## mcsalty

can't believe this hasn't been posted yet


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## chassless

^ pic doesn't show!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

chassless said:


> ^ pic doesn't show!



works for me...


----------



## Xaios

M3CHK1LLA said:


> works for me...



The server it's hosted on has image linking to other sites disabled. What you have to do quote the post, copy+paste the URL and go there directly. Once you've seen the image once, it will then load onto the page properly because it will load from your browser's cache instead.


----------



## chassless

^ great idea. but i tried quoting the post and the message box turned out blank


----------



## Fraz666

ittoa666 said:


> Hey!


Hey!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Alice AKW

^Almost every metalhead I know is a cat person. Fact.


----------



## chassless

are being a cat person and a dog person mutually exclusive? if so, then it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Sumsar

Behold my amazing paint skills! Also this seemed a bit obvious


----------



## Alice AKW

Far from mutually exclusive.

I did say "Almost" though.


----------



## tacotiklah

Also, for anyone that's ever had a non-musically inclined person try to buy them gear for a bday/holiday:


----------



## Sumsar

Also:



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## tacotiklah

Alice AKW said:


> Far from mutually exclusive.
> 
> I did say "Almost" though.



I wanted to clarify that I gave your post a like because of Tom's quote in your sig. The man makes some of the most durable picks I've ever used and you manage to destroy them in no time flat.


----------



## FatherBeard




----------



## FatherBeard




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Sumsar

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## jonajon91

^ the single most frustrating piece of misinformation in metal


----------



## chassless

since when is 95% of the internet _not_ some form of troll anyways?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah

^Br00tal cat is br00tal.


----------



## necronile

M3CHK1LLA said:


>




Made me laugh so bad


----------



## TheStig1214

A list of headless guitar companies:


----------



## Alice AKW

Anyone seen this?



Well, I made this happen.



...


----------



## DredFul




----------



## Alberto7

FatherBeard said:


>



That's it, I have no abs after this. Lost to laughter.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

BornToLooze said:


>




Holy .... that is awesome


----------



## pushpull7

(cats are still my favorite kind of people  )


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## cheosamad21




----------



## pushpull7

M3CHK1LLA said:


>




OMG that is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redstone




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah

That good old story we tell ourselves to make ourselves feel better...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

tacotiklah said:


> That good old story we tell ourselves to make ourselves feel better...



ENGLISH TEACHER ALERT! ENGLISH TEACHER ALERT!


*any more


Pet peeve.


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah I saw that too, Tim. I still shared because the message itself warranted it.


----------



## asher




----------



## Electric Wizard

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ENGLISH TEACHER ALERT! ENGLISH TEACHER ALERT!
> 
> 
> *any more
> 
> 
> Pet peeve.


Calm down dude. People make mistakes everyday. And whose to say weather its wrong or not? Language evolves, so your not anymore correct then any one else. Anyway you slice it the rules could change at anytime so you could be wrong to.


----------



## asher




----------



## chassless

Dear god was that tough to read


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Electric Wizard said:


> Calm down*,* dude. People make mistakes *every day*. *Who's* to say *whether* it*'*s wrong or not? Language evolves, so *you're* not *any more* correct then any one else. *Any way* you slice it*,* the rules could change at *any time**,* so you could be wrong*,* *too*.



Considering the amount of grammatical errors in that post, I'm not entirely sure it wasn't entirely in jest. With that being said...FTFY. 

Pet Peeve, indeed.


----------



## chassless

_what is Poe's Law_


----------



## StevenC

SeditiousDissent said:


> Considering the amount of grammatical errors in that post, I'm not entirely sure it wasn't entirely in jest. With that being said...FTFY.
> 
> Pet Peeve, indeed.



You missed the most important one! He used "then" instead of "than"!

People know they're different words, right?


----------



## SeditiousDissent

StevenC said:


> You missed the most important one! He used "then" instead of "than"!
> 
> People know they're different words, right?



Damn.


----------



## tacotiklah

SeditiousDissent said:


> Considering the amount of grammatical errors in that post, I'm not entirely sure it wasn't entirely in jest. With that being said...FTFY.
> 
> Pet Peeve, indeed.



The troll face at the bottom of the post was the clincher for me that it was a facetious post. The fact that other people missed that was more facepalm-worthy for me than this whole diatribe on trying to correct internet grammar. 

Ffs people, get a hobby. Like playing guitar.


----------



## asher

tacotiklah said:


> Ffs people, get a hobby. Like playing guitar.



But...

then how do I spend all my time on sso?


----------



## tacotiklah

asher said:


> But...
> 
> then how do I spend all my time on sso?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## russmuller

I'M DYING!!!!!


----------



## tacotiklah

Once, a friend found out I was at the same show as him, but didn't notice them while I was there. He was like, "Hey, how come I didn't see you at the show?" I'm like...




|


Edit:
Replace guy with girl though.


----------



## tacotiklah

Me when I finally have kids...
https://www.facebook.com/St.ChristopherPinto/videos/10206437409070648/


----------



## Hachetjoel




----------



## asher

I just lost my .... to this


----------



## tacotiklah

^Bruh, my sh*t is like 42/potato. Get on my level!


----------



## MFB

tacotiklah said:


> ^Bruh, my sh*t is like 42/potato. Get on my level!



Gurl, everyone knows the time signature to be in is 42/


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

asher said:


> I just lost my .... to this



Nah it's fine they sync up every 12 beats


----------



## Hachetjoel




----------



## tacotiklah

MFB said:


> Gurl, everyone knows the time signature to be in is 42/



Ah yes, the good ol' days when everything I wrote was in 14/


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## QuantumCybin




----------



## MFB

tacotiklah said:


> Ah yes, the good ol' days when everything I wrote was in 14/



Was it 14/? It's been so long I can't even remember, I figured it was 42 since there's always a Hitchhikers Guide reference lurking around the corner


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

SeditiousDissent said:


> Considering the amount of grammatical errors in that post, I'm not entirely sure it wasn't entirely in jest. With that being said...FTFY.
> 
> Pet Peeve, indeed.



The irony of correcting grammar and using "amount" when you meant "number"


----------



## DLG




----------



## asher

that's so dumb. but so good.


----------



## Alice AKW

I still maintain Corpsegrinder has a neck thru construction.


----------



## asher

I'm pretty sure he's actually got a set-head construction.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## MFB

Dude looks like if Jon Petrucci had a drunken lay with Droopy Dog


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Carrion Rocket

I think this might have been posted before...


----------



## tacotiklah

^Keep on moshing in the free world!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Djimbo said:


> found on the facebooks. i peed a little


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## VigilSerus

I had to.


----------



## BlackMastodon

What is the original video from? The last few one-off videos like that that I've seen from Adultswim were just too goddang good.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I had to.




What is this song tho


----------



## VigilSerus

BlackMastodon said:


> What is the original video from? The last few one-off videos like that that I've seen from Adultswim were just too goddang good.



Its from a skit by Tim and Eric called "It's Not Jackie Chan". 




The Spanish Inquisition said:


> What is this song tho



Sun Wukong by Means End.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Sun Wukong by Means End.



This is absolute madness, I hear a lot of Haken, a little bit of Meshuggah and even a little bit of Devin Townsend, this is great.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## jonajon91

God damn

http://i.4cdn.org/mu/1436764307925.png (possible nfsw)


----------



## Sumsar

^WTF hahahaha, Devin is crazy, anyway I think that pic/meme is pretty much NSFW.


----------



## jonajon91

Good point, I changed it to a link.


----------



## Electric Wizard

jonajon91 said:


> (possible nfsw)


_Possible? _Really?!


----------



## Sumsar

Electric Wizard said:


> _Possible? _Really?!



Well if you are in the telephone business it is just a customers review of a pretty sh!tty phone


----------



## tacotiklah

Sumsar said:


> Well if you are in the telephone business it is just a customers review of a pretty sh!tty phone



Gives a new meaning to the phrase, "talking out of your ass."


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I can just imagine Devy belting out a ridiculous scream into the phone, and then the next thing you hear is him farting into said phone.

Devy antics.


----------



## asher

tacotiklah said:


> Gives a new meaning to the phrase, "talking out of your ass."



I could see Ziltoid Devvy being fluent in fart.


----------



## chassless

this weirdo posts that thing today on our local sell and trade group. i don't know what to think...


----------



## A-Branger

is not a weirdo, its actually a now famous twiter guy, no idea were it came from but apparently became viral for his puns and random jokes in twiter.


----------



## chassless

enlightening! so it's a meme. well i opened the guy's page and he seemed like a local 14 year old just being his bored self.


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah, I've seen that guy's tweets posted all over the place. Most of them are absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## piggins411

Hey thanks. Now I have the intro track to my album


----------



## coffeeflush

Someone should meme this


----------



## QuantumCybin

Don Vito said:


>




Someone was totally shredding about 20 seconds in


----------



## tacotiklah

This thread needs to be revived with some Abbath images.


----------



## vilk

Abbath is always clearly trying to be ridiculous and silly

That guy in Taake though I really can't tell sometimes. He does this pose where he's just giving a thumbs down and I never know what to think.


----------



## tacotiklah

MOOOAAARRR!!!


----------



## redstone




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Just found this!!


----------



## Hollowway

DLG said:


>



I know I'm usually the one jumping down people's throat for quoting a meme, but this one is too good to not! You know you've been spending too much time around musicians when you see guitar terms everywhere.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^^^ LMFAO


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## cheosamad21




----------



## Nlelith

^"Unexpededly" spelling was totally intentional.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

That feeling you get when you read through and almost respond to a 6 year old thread that was necro'd....


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## jeremyb

FILTHnFEAR said:


>


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## vilk

Those Misha memes were so bad... I cringe just thinking about the person who made them thinking it's funny... I want to unknow that they are there...


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## BlackMastodon

^I get jokes.


----------



## tacotiklah

^^I got it. I got the dyinfetus.


----------



## Curt

vilk said:


> Those Misha memes were so bad... I cringe just thinking about the person who made them thinking it's funny... I want to unknow that they are there...



They ranged from a little obnoxious to just plain embarrassing.


----------



## chassless

i thought they were fine. read them keeping in mind they could be ironic.


----------



## Genome




----------



## Curt

chassless said:


> i thought they were fine. read them keeping in mind they could be ironic.


 I'd hope so. But that one about expensive guitars into a POD is something I see a lot of people say seriously. John Browne recorded his latest stuff using Mayones into a POD and everyone seems to be loving that.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

this one is pretty dumb...but i laughed anyways


----------



## VigilSerus

Joe from Textures looks painfully similar to Michael Rosen? Coincidence? I think not...


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Nlelith

So, this NPC model from The Witcher 3 reminded me someone, but I couldn't understand who exactly... But as soon as this guy told me the phrase that's on the screenshot, I had no doubts. I found Michael Keene in The Witcher 3:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

God I ....ing suck with Photoshop...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> God I ....ing suck with Photoshop...


 
I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Alice AKW

I'm sorry, guys.


----------



## chassless




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## chassless

^ i love the random book on top of the dumbells


----------



## SeditiousDissent

chassless said:


> ^ i love the random book on top of the dumbells



I'm pretty sure it's a bible.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i wish this one came with a sound clip...i bet it sounded brutals


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i wish this one came with a sound clip...i bet it sounded brutals


_
How casual music listeners see death metal vocalists_


----------



## asher




----------



## tacotiklah

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> _
> How casual music listeners see death metal vocalists_



Truth.


----------



## chassless

SeditiousDissent said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a bible.



are you supposed to impress girls with a bible?


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Depends on the girl, I guess.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hope that wasn't the house microphone.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

chassless said:


> are you supposed to impress girls with a bible?



Shows both faith and commitment?


----------



## Mvotre

chassless said:


> are you supposed to impress girls with a bible?



maybe if you can rip it in two. (but would work better with phone lists I guess )


----------



## MFB

Mvotre said:


> maybe if you can rip it in two. (but would work better with phone lists I guess )



Nah, bible works better cause not only are you tearing through those pages, but also the father, the son, AND the holy ghost


----------



## Sofos

For you Trivium fans


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Mike




----------



## source field




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

tacotiklah said:


> [viola pun image]



I hate to be "that guy"...
But the G-string of a viola is one string over, that's a violin


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## asher




----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Pretty much my college experience thus far.


----------



## Genome

Spotted on the Andertons website (geniunely)


----------



## ThePIGI King

I honestly just checked to make sure it was real. And it is. However, Chappers or Lee must have figured out 1 guitar actually doesn't Djent, because mine lists 117 that do.

Great find though! It's pretty stellar.


----------



## Alberto7

tacotiklah said:


>



It's very relevant for me that you posted this, because Friday I watched Sinister, Saturday I watched Straight Outta Compton, and yesterday (Sunday) I watched Sinister 2.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

uhh...grindcore?


----------



## Pikka Bird

Get ready for a big'un!


----------



## chassless

^ post it on the unpopular opinions thread and you'll have me on your side


----------



## asher

I've been fine with them on anything with an arched/carved top (my LPs, my hollowbody), but I really didn't like how it felt on my old KE-7 (flat top), which was like it was flying. Ugh.


----------



## chassless

I like to set my microwave oven at medium-high power for more even, rich warmth across the plate, and to eliminate that harsh sizzling top and sterile body


----------



## chassless

Sorry, double post


----------



## asher

Dude you've got your mids scooped as kitten, only kittening kittens do that, l2pnoob


----------



## chassless

speaking of kittens.


----------



## DLG




----------



## asher

Sprung


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## chassless

Sorry i couldn't figure out how to *COMPRESS* the link. 

USING A COMPRESSOR TO COMPRESS A COMPRESSED INSTRUMENT BEING COMPRESSED WITH COMPRESSION AFTER ITS BEEN COMPRESSED - Welcome to Sound Instruction


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Alex Kenivel

Thought that someone here might enjoy this


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## Alex Kenivel

Based on one I saw a few pages back.. I just couldn't help myself


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## TheKindred




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## chassless

:lmao:


----------



## Nlelith

Aeolians  This made my day.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I was totally going to post that meme


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I saw that one yesterday and laughed a lot, HARD.


----------



## vilk

I make a similar joke whenever anything on the menu has aioli sauce.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i wish this one came with a sound clip...i bet it sounded brutals



FOUND IT


----------



## jonajon91

Holy crap no way.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Not sure if I'm more disgusted by him throwing up that many times or by the sound quality.


----------



## tacotiklah

Or for other people in general.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That Loony Tunes version of Jekyll and Hyde always scared the sh*t outta me as a kid.


----------



## tacotiklah

Master of puppies, I'm pulling your leeeeeeash
don't crap on the carpet and you get a treeeeeeeat
Blind first two weeks of life, you can't see a thiiiiiiiing
You're so cute that I just wanna screeeeeeeam

MASTER!
MASTER!

Making your adorable ass a new internet meeeeeeeeme

MASTER!
MASTER!


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Zeno said:


> FOUND IT



that is br000talzzz...

i counted like 5-6 times and he is still standing and headbanging


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## tacotiklah

When it comes to rap videos, this is surprisingly accurate...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1088184464540129


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## asher

OSHI-

god, _that guy_ looks smug as fvck rofl


----------



## tacotiklah

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that is br000talzzz...
> 
> i counted like 5-6 times and he is still standing and headbanging



This is why you save the tequila shots and ipecac chasers for AFTER the gig.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

It's all love man, eye can take it down if u want


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> It's all love man, eye can take it down if u want



nah, its cool


----------



## Sumsar




----------



## Sumsar

Also: Apparently according to Andertons, Ola Englund djents?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Sumsar said:


> Also: Apparently according to Andertons, Ola Englund djents?



No, just his guitar. I can make a strat djent if eye wanted to


----------



## A-Branger

Sumsar said:


> Also: Apparently according to Andertons, Ola Englund djents?



if you check out closely, that tick box is a quick link for all the 7-8-9 strings. The only two 6 strings are Mark and Misha models, the rest is just plain 7-8 strigns


----------



## Bloodshredder

Sumsar said:


> Also: Apparently according to Andertons, Ola Englund djents?



They never fail to amaze


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## chassless

have these been posted here yet ?

https://www.facebook.com/motograter/videos/862548907162932/

https://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/2490776544302854/


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## chassless

the nightmare... !

https://www.facebook.com/100006555157605/videos/1735946129967209/


----------



## tacotiklah

^I cringed and swore a lot watching him do that to a guitar.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jesus, that video never gets any easier to watch.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lukifer

gunshow86de said:


>



That seriously made me laugh out loud!! I was like ahh Kerry King. Kill it with fire!! Haha


----------



## tacotiklah

damn, beat me to posting that here.


----------



## asher




----------



## chassless




----------



## tacotiklah

20 minutes into "death metal and chill" and he gives you that look...


----------



## tacotiklah

Also because it's less than year away from a presidential election, I present to you...

PUNK/METAL BERNIE SANDERS!!!:


----------



## Sumsar

Haha just saw this on facebook and had to share


----------



## piggins411

That's just...why?!?


----------



## Nag

chassless said:


> the nightmare... !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/100006555157605/videos/1735946129967209/




and this, my friends, is why you're supposed to listen in physics and chemistry class


----------



## asher

Sumsar said:


> Haha just saw this on facebook and had to share



I'm going to go with "desperate times call for desperate measures".


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

So that actually makes sense. The speakers on those guys are FRFR so you can actually get a relatively uncolored tone from it. I used to do that with my pod and it sounded great.


----------



## Sumsar

Haha okay I would never have guessed. Do they do that to be able to emulate different speakers?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I don't know. I think it was just to help them emulate amps in general. But the Spider series sounds to me like the pod models with the cab turned off.


----------



## tacotiklah

I present to this thread, breakdown bear...


----------



## Don Vito

Alex Kenivel said:


>


This meme is protected SSO heritage.


----------



## asher




----------



## tacotiklah

Saw this making the rounds on facebook and couldn't resist posting here...






Always wonderful to see a crappy person getting knocked the hell out. Double awesome for a reference to one of my favorite bands.


----------



## chassless

Heh, aren't you an unforgiving one. But i agree though flavor-of-the-season-Ronda had it coming.


----------



## asher

Is she a crappy person?

(genuine question, I don't pay attention to these things)


----------



## chassless

she's been soaring through the media as the world's new tough person, challenging even top men from fighting sports to fights (although probably not seriously) and is a kind of a loud mouth. she had a submission winning streak going on for a while now and was undefeated until a couple of days ago when above picture happened. though her entire persona could be an entire forgery in the service of the UFC's drama.


----------



## Hollowway

What am I missing on the "likes your posts faster than you can post them" meme wrt asher? Inside joke?


----------



## Don Vito

I make a post.

Within minutes, asher likes the post.

I recycle these likes.

The recycled likes are then turned into ecologically sustainable napkin holders.

We sell these napkin holders to new restaurant startups and existing establishments. 

This helps, in a small way, to persuade customers into spending local and investing in their communities.


----------



## chassless

I can attest, asher makes up the majority of all likes i receive. Is that the actual asher in the picture?


----------



## tacotiklah

asher said:


> Is she a crappy person?
> 
> (genuine question, I don't pay attention to these things)



Prior to her gaining a ton of media attention, she and Joe Rogan went around talking a bunch of crap about Fallon Fox and trans female MMA fighters, calling them "men that wanna beat up on women". It's not true, and they were even spreading bunk science that their own MMA fight doctors denounced and outright said was bunk science. Rousey was doing everything in her power to get Fox decommissioned as a female MMA fighter.

Yeah, Rhonda is a crap excuse for a human being. I'm just sad that it wasn't Fallon that knocked her the hell out. 


Also, half my likes come from asher. It makes me feel loved.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

chassless said:


> Is that the actual asher in the picture?



No one really knows in what form the Asher might take at any given time..


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Alex Kenivel said:


> No one really knows in what form the Asher might take at any given time..



Asher is the embodiment of the like button, there's no doubt.


----------



## chassless

Ooooh no no no no guys we are not doing r/thebutton again


----------



## asher

What can I say, you guys (and gals) are a mighty entertaining lot.


----------



## flint757

chassless said:


> she's been soaring through the media as the world's new tough person, challenging even top men from fighting sports to fights (although probably not seriously) and is a kind of a loud mouth. she had a submission winning streak going on for a while now and was undefeated until a couple of days ago when above picture happened. though her entire persona could be an entire forgery in the service of the UFC's drama.



Yeah, she doesn't always touch gloves, bad mouths her opponents, is extremely cocky, and in general starts ..... I'm sure most of it is just a persona, but it's quite obnoxious nonetheless. She even forced Holm's, the person who KO'd her, to punch her in the face during weigh in then accused her of doing it on purpose, when it's clear as day from the close up camera she pulled Holm's arm down. There's nothing inherently wrong with any of that, but it does make her unlikable for many. 

I'm personally glad someone who doesn't talk trash, who's humble, and overall shows good sportsmanship knocked her ass out. Hopefully when she heals up she'll come back to the ring with a new perspective/attitude.


----------



## chassless

flint757 said:


> Hopefully when she heals up she'll come back to the ring with a new perspective/attitude.



It'll be part of the drama and heavily publicized. It's TV we're talking about here.


----------



## tacotiklah

Oh trust me guys, it's her attitude in AND out of the octagon. She's just a cocky, hateful, overconfident cnut. But she was making Dana White money hand over fist, so he doesn't care much. But I'm derailing here, so lemme get things back on track.


----------



## Hollowway

Don Vito said:


> I make a post.
> 
> Within minutes, asher likes the post.
> 
> I recycle these likes.
> 
> The recycled likes are then turned into ecologically sustainable napkin holders.
> 
> We sell these napkin holders to new restaurant startups and existing establishments.
> 
> This helps, in a small way, to persuade customers into spending local and investing in their communities.



 Funniest post I've read in a looooong time! I love surreal humor!


----------



## Xaios




----------



## asher

Now I'm going to think way too hard before liking ANYTHING in off-topic. Thanks guys.


----------



## TheKindred

asher said:


> Now I'm going to think way too hard before liking ANYTHING in off-topic. Thanks guys.



Be wary for this road leads to Zebov.





mandatory OT post:


----------



## piggins411

Sometimes I really miss seeing the words, "ZEBOV likes this"


----------



## Alex Kenivel

asher said:


> Now I'm going to think way too hard before liking ANYTHING in off-topic. Thanks guys.



I _did _notice a lot less likes from you after I posted that...


----------



## Hachetjoel




----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Weird. Why does this only show the number of times Asher's "liked" my posts?


----------



## chassless

Oh great asher, how does one have a positive likes recieved to total comments ratio?


----------



## Edika

Shhhh, you'll scare him away you guys! 
Now I am not going to see that solitary like from asher making me feel my silly posts actually matter to someone :'(!


----------



## asher




----------



## tacotiklah

I made a quick "thanksgiving" music-related video that I call...
"If Layne Staley came back as a turkey"


http://vid1358.photobucket.com/albums/q771/jessicametal69/thanksgiving intervention_zpsynfyxhyt.mp4


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## ThePIGI King

^A new guy at my job played guitar, I tend to talk about metal a lot, and he was all like "Oh, you like heavy metal? I do too.", so that got us talking. Found out he plays guitar. Then the above conversation happened. Also learned that A7X is one of his favorite bands...


----------



## vilk

Here's the twist: Even though I associate A7X with high school girls who wear lots of eyeliner in 2005 more than I associate it with metal, that guy's musical interests are actually more similar to yours than probably anyone else you work with, and he's the only one that would tell you that the music you listen to doesn't just sound like "yelling" / "noise"


----------



## piggins411

Absolutely true


----------



## ThePIGI King

vilk said:


> Here's the twist: Even though I associate A7X with high school girls who wear lots of eyeliner in 2005 more than I associate it with metal, that guy's musical interests are actually more similar to yours than probably anyone else you work with, and he's the only one that would tell you that the music you listen to doesn't just sound like "yelling" / "noise"



Don't worry, I gathered that a long time ago. There is one guy who likes Lamb Of God and stuff like that, but only when he's working out...which is about 80% of his life. But yeah, I have people say they heard a (just an example) Breaking Benjamin song on the radio and thought of me because they think that's what I listen to...I tried to get some coworks to let me toss a CD from my car into CD player hooked up to the radio, but they won't even consider it. Stupid McDonalds


----------



## tacotiklah

^






"And for this next song kids... FRENCH. FRY. FRATRICIIIIIIIIIIIDE!"
*cymbal choke beat with grinding trem picked distorted guitars*
RRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Hachetjoel

Alex Kenivel said:


>


I work for an insurance company and I had a very similar conversation.

It went something like this,

Him "oh you play guitar? thats awesome I used to play in a toruing rock band"
me "oh what kind of guitar do you play, and what kind of music was it?"

him, " oh I have a fender strat we played rock, nothing like that SUPER heavy drop-d stuff, what about you?"

me" oh I have a 7 string baritone..."


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## Alice AKW

I mean... my 8 is in Drop D right now, and that's pretty heavy...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## tacotiklah

SNUGGIE!... RITUAAAALLLLLLL!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



The Brown Sound


----------



## Alex Kenivel

What makes the dump meme extra funny:

I'm taking a dump atm


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## Xaios




----------



## Slunk Dragon

That one took me a sec for some reason, but then it had me in stitches. xD

Bevels are love; bevels are life.


----------



## tacotiklah

So I deleted my cookies and did some other maintenance tasks on my laptop to try and speed it up some. Went back to log in here and was greeted with this.






Naturally I had to caption it. Btw, whose pic is this?


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^loooollz I look at those adds everytime


----------



## Sumsar

More stuff found on the book of faces/feces that I thought people would injoy


Also someone make a meme about how when you want to post a youtube vid you just go through random threads to quote someone else who posted a youtube vid to get the correct syntax for posting youtube vids  (I do this every f$cking time)


----------



## chassless

^ go home man, you're drunk


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## chassless

That's a pretty terrifying picture o,o


----------



## Slunk Dragon

When you want to become a vocalist, but you settle for being nightmare fuel.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

That picture is hilarious  so is that meshuggah vid, except now the rest of my night im gonna be watching those documentaries


----------



## Hachetjoel

wrong guy, but eh, still applies.


----------



## MetalGravy

Some good ones here:

The Bernie Sanders Metal Meme is Here to Brighten Your Day - MetalSucks


----------



## redstone




----------



## Hollowway

redstone said:


>



K, that one's over my head. Can you help a brutha out?


----------



## chassless

something to do with the Log Lady maybe? ... just googled it, is it an X-Files/Twin Peaks mashup ?

also, Saitama punches butt.


----------



## Nlelith

chassless said:


> X-Files/Twin Peaks mashup


Well, that explains it, but I don't see how it's music or SSO related?


----------



## DISTORT6

Nlelith said:


> Well, that explains it, but I don't see how it's music or SSO related?



Music from Ren & Stimpy!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hollowway said:


> K, that one's over my head. Can you help a brutha out?



thats obvious the flying saucer "i want to believe" poster...

...im guessing it has something to do with the tone woods arguments


----------



## jonajon91

^ That could be it actually.


----------



## chassless

I'm a believer, but this would be hilarious


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nlelith said:


> Well, that explains it, but I don't see how it's music or SSO related?



It isn't. 

But still...


----------



## asher

I like it being a tonewood joke


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I like it being a tone wood joke. I mean, I get the X Files reference, but the log part I don't get. Unless it's a pink ivory piece? 

REDSTOOOOOOOONNNNNNEEEEE! GET IN HERE AND EXPLAIN YOUR ARCANE JOKE TO US PLEBES!


----------



## Alberto7

M3CHK1LLA said:


> thats obvious the flying saucer "i want to believe" poster...
> 
> ...im guessing it has something to do with the tone woods arguments



That's actually how I interpreted it right away, pretty sure that's it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Robrecht

M3CHK1LLA said:


> thats obvious the flying saucer "i want to believe" poster...
> 
> ...im guessing it has something to do with the tone woods arguments



It's based on this modified version of the X-files poster featuring the Starship Enterprise from Star Trek (in fact it still has the word "Enterprice" [sic] in the filename). So I'm thinking... "Captain's log"?? Not that that explains anything, or makes it music-related.  Tonewood seems like the best explanation yet.

This is truly one of the great mysteries of our time.


----------



## chassless

Robrecht said:


> This is truly one of the great mysteries of our time.



so long as the original poster remains silent.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Robrecht said:


> It's based on this modified version of the X-files poster featuring the Starship Enterprise from Star Trek (in fact it still has the word "Enterprice" [sic] in the filename). So I'm thinking... "Captain's log"?? Not that that explains anything, or makes it music-related.  Tonewood seems like the best explanation yet.
> 
> This is truly one of the great mysteries of our time.




"captain's log" can mean a variety things too...and not necessarily music related either


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think we just created a meme in a meme thread. 

Talk about meta as sh!t.


----------



## asher

Yo dawg, so I herd u liek memes


----------



## Hachetjoel

My friend sent me this this morning


----------



## Guamskyy

Hachetjoel said:


> My friend sent me this this morning[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well fvk me, if it wasn't for the shirt, I would be Ricky right now :lol:


----------



## asher

Guamskyy said:


> Well fvk me, if it wasn't for the shirt, I would be Ricky right now



I hope it's exactly that spec page, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## redstone




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## Guamskyy

asher said:


> I hope it's exactly that spec page, too.



Nah, Ricky got Kiesel Racing Orange: That would be the last color I'd ever get!


----------



## Edika

^Yes he does, if he's got money and he's lucky. Might not know what he's getting but it'll sure spoil a lot of other guitars for him .


EDIT: That was going for FILTHnFEAR but Guamskyy posted before I did (and I was too lazy to quote).


----------



## tacotiklah

True story.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

wowspare said:


>


I'm fairly certain that's Vegan Black Metal Chef!


----------



## Edika

I found this quite funny and my apologies if it's been posted before:


----------



## vilk

is he famous or something


----------



## AxeHappy

He is a fusion player, so no. But he is awesome.


----------



## tacotiklah

Ladies and gentlemen... Obamathan Davis!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

FILTHnFEAR said:


>



about 8 years ago i contacted jackson and esp to get a quote on a guitar build...then i called lacs


----------



## Nlelith

^Well, "called" =/= "walked into"  ;D


----------



## Sumsar

99% of gear reviews on youtube haha


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Nlelith said:


> ^Well, "called" =/= "walked into"  ;D



i guess my point was, at the time i didnt know you could not order a custom ibby...that they only made them for real artists 

so if your a regular joe, not only can you just not walk into lacs, but you can't get them to build you anything either...


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

tacotiklah said:


>


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

a friend of mine sent me this...


----------



## bloc

That's seriously genius


----------



## Don Vito

tacotiklah said:


> True story.


well that's not hard to do fenris, your albums sound like crap


----------



## Slunk Dragon

M3CHK1LLA said:


> a friend of mine sent me this...



You literally just made me so goddamn angry... kudos


----------



## Nlelith

Well, with trem lock like that you have to be careful and make sure the screws won't pierce into the bridge pup cavity, I guess.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

hearing Josh Groban in Christmas music like


----------



## Sumsar

From Glenn Fricker:


----------



## Sumsar

From a SE group on facebook, with the text below:








> PRO TIP!
> It's long been understood that the reason DI guitar sounds bad is because part of what makes real guitar amps sound great is moving air. For more realistic-sounding amp simulation, try moving the microphone back from your amp sim, to pick up more of the room. My favorite microphone for this job is the venerable Shure SM58 (as pictured).



EDIT:

Also


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Frankie looking for a new band.


----------



## asher




----------



## Action

This thread is beyond hilarious. It is unfortunate that a great amount of the links in the first half are now dead. I assume a majority of them have been reposted over the years, but I can only wonder. Please, post any worthy ones that you might have saved in the past, that are no longer working.


----------



## Sumsar

Just made this:



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator

Taken from: (Go to 31:05 for the quote)


----------



## Goatfork

bloc said:


> That's seriously genius



I honestly got a little bothered for a second that I've never once thought of it myself.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Hachetjoel

Guitar center setups be like


----------



## Hachetjoel

saw this and though this was pretty appropriate for the forum


----------



## incinerated_guitar




----------



## jonajon91

^ think it's time for another trip down memory lane.


----------



## redstone

Good forum advices - opus 2, part 8


----------



## tacotiklah

I haven't been on here as much. Just haven't been in the mood for music related things for whatever reason, but I guess I'm Bach...


----------



## chassless

redstone said:


> Good forum advices - opus 2, part 8



at least he doesn't have pointy elbows.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## Sumsar

More random junk from Fecesbook:


----------



## tacotiklah

^Brilliant!


----------



## MFB

incinerated_guitar said:


>



90% of the people on here now will never (thankfully) know.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Sumsar

Heavily inspired by the Schecter 2016 thread


----------



## tacotiklah

Someone adjusted the pitch of this Killswitch Engage music video and I'm 1000% done and have lost my ability to even... 

https://www.facebook.com/wearetriumphant/videos/1206457696032791/


----------



## Sumsar

^ Clicktheft.

"We are triumphant" are quite notorius for ripping vids of youtube to gain likes and views on their facebook page, instead of linking to the original video. IDIOTS!

They have also done it several times with Rob Scallon and Jared Dines I believe.

Its quite hillarious that apparently none of their own artist are interesting enough to post about 

Their page is also a good example of people having paid for having a high "like count" on facebook. It says they have ~137000 people liking them, yet many of their post get only liked, shared and commented less than 50 times. Also I have never heard of any of their 10 artist. Know a looser record label when you see one


----------



## tacotiklah

And by executive order...


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## redstone

A-Branger said:


>


----------



## Vrollin




----------



## jonajon91

*watch


----------



## BlackMastodon

I always take off the plastic. 

Or did someone try putting the plastic back on after using it? Looks like there are some swirl scratches on the cover.




...I'm ruining the joke aren't I?


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Alberto7

^ Wtf?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

was this on the top of anyones wedding cake here?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not funny! ^^^ 

...hits too close to home.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not funny! ^^^
> 
> ...hits too close to home.



haha...

also, just noticed his hands making the "claw" marks on the ground


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> I always take off the plastic.
> 
> Or did someone try putting the plastic back on after using it? Looks like there are some swirl scratches on the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm ruining the joke aren't I?



's okay, I was wondering the same thing...

I think it's #2.


----------



## Stealth7

Don Vito said:


>



This is how you tease a new song/album!


----------



## Vrollin

BlackMastodon said:


> I always take off the plastic.
> 
> Or did someone try putting the plastic back on after using it? Looks like there are some swirl scratches on the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm ruining the joke aren't I?



Haha, jerk!
Taking it off, the "scratches" are on the sticker not the plastic, sticker is still applied on the right hand side.... Way to ruin everything!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## vilk

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## BlackMastodon

Stealth7 said:


> This is how you tease a new song/album!



Hey I have the same mouse.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Jeez, now I'm curious as to why it's explicit.


----------



## Hachetjoel

When you become eminem so you can match tosins guitar.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

that guitar is far smaller than i thought it was


----------



## Hachetjoel

him and the guitar are about the same so i'd estimate it only weighs 4.6 lbs


----------



## bloc

Hard to tell the player from the guitar tbh, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Hachetjoel

"when guitar, and guitarist become one."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How rich people treat their custom guitars.


----------



## asher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How rich people treat their custom guitars.



If you have no idea what the guitar is...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a bottle opener attatched to driftwood. Duh.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

It's a PRACTICAL custom guitar, boyyeeee!


----------



## Edika




----------



## redstone

Hachetjoel said:


> him and the guitar are about the same so i'd estimate it only weighs 4.6 lbs



*2


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## chassless

^ someone's been scouring reddit...

filmmaker's version:


----------



## ThePIGI King

Edika said:


>



I want her father more than I want her?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tacotiklah

I dunno, even postmortem I think Christopher Lee could pull a bigger crowd that that.




ThePIGI King said:


> I want her father more than I want her?



Don't feel bad, I want all of them at the same time. *cue dueling banjos*


----------



## vilk

Metallica's army is larger than Sarumon's


----------



## Edika

tacotiklah said:


> Don't feel bad, I want all of them at the same time. *cue dueling banjos*



I want all them plus a few of her friends not mentioned here


----------



## asher

vilk said:


> Metallica's army is larger than Sarumon's



I might even wager for Metallica's in a straight up fight with Sarumon's, too!

Not the rest though, they'd get slaughtered.


----------



## Sumsar

Edika said:


>



I already got her ex? Thats pretty facking weird!


----------



## asher

Does that make the Axe-Fx or Kemper the creepy stalkers?


----------



## chassless

^ maybe, but they're definitely the know-it-all ultranerd and turbogeek


----------



## ThePIGI King

Edika said:


> I want all them plus a few of her friends not mentioned here



But, the real question here is, do you want yourself?


----------



## Edika

ThePIGI King said:


> But, the real question here is, do you want yourself?



I had myself back in the day and while I could get a good sound out of me, I prefer being (with) someone else. Like when I had her father's bigger brother and now a non blood relative that is not mentioned here .


----------



## Mprinsje

ThePIGI King said:


> But, the real question here is, do you want yourself?



apparantly i can be modded into something decent.


----------



## bloc

I'm assuming a Fender Tweed is her grandmother? And most importantly a Mark IV is her MILF heh heh heh


----------



## pastanator

I want to be with her dad


----------



## chassless

I'm hoping her ex was when she had her college-experimenting phase, you know, and when she was an art student, know what I'm sayin? 

Oh man. I used to play with myself back in high school days too. Way too much. I could get something decent out of it (playing with myself). But didn't know better. I guess, once i found out about the outside world, and grew some confidence, i stepped outside and took my chance. And now i don't regret it.


----------



## ThePIGI King

asher said:


> Does that make the Axe-Fx or Kemper the creepy stalkers?



As in 'stalker' you don't mean the kind of guy that knows just about everything about her but she doesn't really even know your name?

Ahser confirms it - I need a Kemper, it fits my _profile_.


----------



## TheKindred

remember when we used to post pictures in this thread instead of all this jibber-jabber? 

Those were good times...


----------



## bloc

ThePIGI King said:


> As in 'stalker' you don't mean the kind of guy that knows just about everything about her but she doesn't really even know your name?



LOL this is a perfect description


----------



## asher

ThePIGI King said:


> As in 'stalker' you don't mean the kind of guy that knows just about everything about her but she doesn't really even know your name?
> 
> Ahser confirms it - I need a Kemper, it fits my _profile_.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Boredom at work + MS Paint =










Inspired in chat by user Vhyle.

...he wasn't whining about the friendzone, he came up with the FT-2 joke.


----------



## chassless

sorry for the low rez.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Boredom at work + MS Paint =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired in chat by user Vhyle.
> 
> ...he wasn't whining about the friendzone, he came up with the FT-2 joke.



I get a free one, right, since he made it for me?


----------



## Sumsar

More facebook:


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## zilla

*





















*


----------



## pastanator

I now understand that awful nickelback song


----------



## Xaios

pastanator said:


> I now understand *that awful nickelback song*



Yeah, you're gonna have to narrow it down a bit more...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Well, it was a photograph, and it made me laugh...probably not the right song, though.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## VigilSerus

Made this the other night in mspaint, have no idea where to put it. It's meme-y enough


----------



## Sumsar

Wuhu! Even more facebook junk. I saw it a few days ago but counld't upload due to the Ddos attack thing on this site. However I remembered it now, but counld't find it so after some google seaching:

DRUM COMPRESSION!


----------



## NicePants




----------



## vilk

^it would look better if he did it


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Guamskyy

Don't get your feathers ruffled, it was just something no one was expecting:


----------



## BrailleDecibel

One of my friends posted some 3 Doors Down lyrics on Facebook, so I made this in response out of pure boredom.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## bloc




----------



## chassless

Nubian prince with great fashion sense


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

BlackMastodon said:


>


^ Been there. Done that.    Except it was like 30-40-something. 



Guamskyy said:


> Don't get your feathers ruffled, it was just something no one was expecting:


   That PRS 8 thread got hilarious real quick.


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Sumsar




----------



## chassless

Trump says China:

https://www.facebook.com/HuffingtonPost/videos/10153727605606130/


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

chassless said:


> Trump says China:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HuffingtonPost/videos/10153727605606130/





> can I get the bass w/out the Trump?


----------



## chassless

^ let's just ask in the comments


----------



## Hachetjoel

Apparently hallowway was in the Bible.


----------



## Sumsar

^ I am more interested in the next line, basicly it says:

"Thy vibrato shall not suck" and "PLAY LOUD!"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> "A rare photo of the drummer from Nirvana with the singer from the Foo Fighters."


----------



## tacotiklah

Definitely not shopped. Credible in every sense of the word.


----------



## Hollowway

Music, but not guitar - had me cracking up!


----------



## Sumsar

When was the last time anyone on here got paid for making music?

Anyway, one of my favorite comis by the Oatmeal:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

at my house between the pets and people going in and out....hella sweeps!


----------



## asher

Hollowway said:


> Music, but not guitar - had me cracking up!



You could go all the way and call the band "Sculder and Mully"


----------



## 27duuude

Quick one I made for my bands FB page.
https://www.facebook.com/decayingcontinuum/


----------



## Sumsar

Hey why did this thread stop? Keep em coming!

Anyway, Keith Merrow just posted this with the text: "Sending your wife to pickup a guitar for you is a dangerous game!".


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Alberto7

^ That picture is damn perfect


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## vilk

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Misfits is one of the only punk bands I listen to, and only the old Danzig stuff at that. Does it mean I shouldn't wear a misfits shirt? Ballpark figure for number of punk bands I have to like before my shirt can be legitimate? 15? 30?


----------



## flexkill




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vilk said:


> Misfits is one of the only punk bands I listen to, and only the old Danzig stuff at that. Does it mean I shouldn't wear a misfits shirt? Ballpark figure for number of punk bands I have to like before my shirt can be legitimate? 15? 30?



i think it was meant more for the hipsters who wear misfits or ramones shirts as a fashion statement, but dont even own an album or really know anything about the bands or punk in general.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i find myself laughing harder and harder each time i see this pic...it one of the best ones ive seen in a while.

looks like even the drummer has stopped to listen cause he doesnt know what to play 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## chassless

^ wasn't the drummer matt garstka ? as in AAL's very own drummer? 

also, hell yeah! let's protest capitalism like it's 2016 because it's *cool*.


----------



## vilk

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i think it was meant more for the hipsters who wear misfits or ramones shirts as a fashion statement, but dont even own an album or really know anything about the bands or punk in general.



"hipsters"? So you mean young, fashionable people, or...? 
It's not hard to like either band. It's all like 2 minute sing along songs. 
For the record, I'm a young adult ('90) I wear plastic frame glasses, skinny jeans, and when it's chilly I even have the dreaded "droopy beanie" (they don't make your glasses dig into your head!). My favorite bands range from extreme metal to drone to new wave. Right now I've even got a mustache.
I listen to the Misfits almost never. But I like them.
I know the words to several of their songs. Everyone loves drunken Misfits singalongs at a party.
And the lyrics are entirely goofy, it's almost like the band is intended to be liked only superficially. 
I don't own a Misfits shirt
But I used to. And I'd wear one again.


Srsly, I haven't met people who are concerned with t shirts since I was 17. You're talking about people who wear a shirt as a _fashion_ statement--let me remind you that shirts are _clothes_.


----------



## MFB

> Everyone loves drunken Misfits singalongs at a party.



Hah, nope.


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> "hipsters"? So you mean young, fashionable people, or...?
> It's not hard to like either band. It's all like 2 minute sing along songs.
> For the record, I'm a young adult ('90) I wear plastic frame glasses, skinny jeans, and when it's chilly I even have the dreaded "droopy beanie" (they don't make your glasses dig into your head!). My favorite bands range from extreme metal to drone to new wave. Right now I've even got a mustache.
> I listen to the Misfits almost never. But I like them.
> I know the words to several of their songs. Everyone loves drunken Misfits singalongs at a party.
> And the lyrics are entirely goofy, it's almost like the band is intended to be liked only superficially.
> I don't own a Misfits shirt
> But I used to. And I'd wear one again.
> 
> 
> Srsly, I haven't met people who are concerned with t shirts since I was 17. You're talking about people who wear a shirt as a _fashion_ statement--let me remind you that shirts are _clothes_.



Yeah, I guess it sounds like you fit into the definition (https://www.google.com/search?q=hip...i57j69i60l5.1175j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 Urban Dictionary: hipster) of "hipster."

Does not self-identify as "hipster" - check
Progressive politics - Dunno
Pretentious attitude - maybe slightly, based upon my interaction with you here, but not a lot
Age: late 20's-early 30's - check
From greater NYC, Chicagoland, or San Fransisco - check
Thick rimmed glasses - check
Skinny jeans - check
Shaggy hair - dunno

As far as what that means about you as a person, in a deeper sense, I don't think it means much of anything.

In order for "hipster" to have become a thing, it means that a bunch of people started wearing similar clothes and otherwise taking on similar behaviours. The glasses, skinny jeans, facial hair, etc., have become associated as an aesthetic grouping under that moniker. The fact that the term has taken derogatory meaning, alludes to an association between that set of aesthetics and a set of behaviours that are not altogether flattering with which to be grouped.

Coming back to this topic, though, I think a lot of us have heard anecdotes, if not personally been involved with the experience, of approaching a stranger to comment on a tee shirt of a band, merely to find out that the person wearing the band's tee shirt knows nothing about the band.

To that point, I wish to purchase and wear a shirt such as this:




and see if any Celine Dion fans approach me...probably not


----------



## vilk

Honestly, in Chicago it's come full circle, because people who are extra hip in Logan Square wear relax fit jeans and wire-frame glasses. Not even joking. The popular image of "hipster" is at this point just the new normal, and the hipsters are moving on to newer and greater things like dad-bods beards and wearing dress shoes without socks.

You know what "preps"/popular kids wear in high school these days? Skinny jeans and plastic frame glasses.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111




----------



## dr_game0ver




----------



## Hbett

^I think it says something about me when my first thought upon looking at the above pic was "what an odd shape for a pedalboard. Why would you prop it up like that?"


----------



## Sumsar

jacksonguitar1111 said:


>



I like it, but that is a repost from like 20 pages back  (or atleast I remember that there where one much like it).


----------



## tacotiklah

^Yeah I posted it a while back, but in fairness this page is so massive that reposts are basically guaranteed to happen.

But allow me to be the first to share this glorious Angel Vivaldi meme...


----------



## Sumsar

... is "shred and chill" still a eufemism for sex?


----------



## asher




----------



## Hollowway

jacksonguitar1111 said:


>





dr_game0ver said:


>



These two just made my week. I've been spending too much time with the Best of Tumbler in the FB feed or something, but I have a profound appreciation for stupid puns.


----------



## Sumsar

Anyway, to continue in the same fashion:


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Game of Thrones? Spoiler? I think there's a joke flying above my head somewhere


----------



## ThePIGI King

Alex Kenivel said:


> Game of Thrones? Spoiler? I think there's a joke flying above my head somewhere



Agreed; I believe I'm overthinking it though, especially because I'm trying to find a musical relation between the two at the same time...and I can only think of a drum throne?


----------



## Fiction

Probably because there's lots of Game of Thrones "spoilers" going around, as in, people discussing the new episode and ruining it for people who haven't seen it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## A-Branger




----------



## Nour Ayasso

Paused frame aaaaand now it's a meme.


----------



## vilk

EDIT: WRONG THREAD!


----------



## Fraz666




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Sumsar

Most painfull video to watch on the entire interwebz?


----------



## piggins411

I don't know. The one with the guy "cleaning" the guitar is pretty rough


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Agreed, the "cleaning" one looks legit and is so much more painful to watch. This is obviously a joke but is painful to watch because of other reasons.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

M3CHK1LLA said:


>








Too bad us hippies can't afford them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ lol...








i posted a similar one months back that just said "fail". just ran across this...







edit:


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Still don't how to upload full size or make memes for that matter. Blurred text and broken english for authenticity. Also had to scroll through a bunch of racist memes for that vegan kid pic. Thanks google. I mean Obama. (back to studying yo)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ here ya go bro...


----------



## myrtorp

I found this a while back:


----------



## chassless

^ he should've been working on Martin guitars then  or maybe kerry king doing it while we're at it


----------



## Nour Ayasso

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ here ya go bro...


thanks man! here's one on the house. really surprised to ads like these on SSO


----------



## Hachetjoel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Too bad us hippies can't afford them.



looks like my favorite tree hugger got one


----------



## Alberto7

^ Now I'm curious; who's the 'treehugger'?


----------



## Hachetjoel

Joe duplantier, he's the singer /one of the guitar players of gojira. Their albums are incredibly pro environmentalism especially from Mars to Sirius


----------



## vilk

It's funny though because I thought Gojira played 6 strings with single pups. So a 7 string with buckers is surprising. Well, I mean though, it's not like people don't probably play other guitars when they aren't playing with their band.


----------



## Hachetjoel

They use mostly humbucker equipped guitars but will sometimes also use a Tele for tapping parts or as an additional layer. and they use sixes, tuned to either D standard or drop C depending on the song.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

picking one of these up soon...







so dumb its funny...


----------



## Kidneythief

^ I have a shirt like that, only in white


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Alberto7

Jesucristo


----------



## Hachetjoel

whenever an esp ngd is posted.


----------



## asher




----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## Hachetjoel

.....


----------



## dr_game0ver

Kiesel banned?? What?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## Nour Ayasso

Basically.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## bostjan

Lately


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

BrailleDecibel said:


>



well I mean you can always just find yourself a sub and respect the safe word


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## QuantumCybin

I laughed WAY harder at the Nicholas Cage one than I should have; I just love all those photoshops. Google "Nicholas cage as everyone". It's glorious.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

QuantumCybin said:


> I laughed WAY harder at the Nicholas Cage one than I should have; I just love all those photoshops. Google "Nicholas cage as everyone". It's glorious.



haha...i had no idea, this has been going on for some time 

here is the link ---> https://www.google.com/search?q=Nic...DNAhUWIFIKHVoODK4QsAQIKg#search_plus_one=form


a few good ones


----------



## QuantumCybin

I'll put three of my favorites here and then stop; this could easily be its own thread entirely


----------



## sniperfreak223

https://youtu.be/YTkuJ4vRQZM

This video is totally SSO in a nutshell


----------



## Edika

^Even though I find some of Stevie T's delivery a bit annoying I've laughed a lot with some of his clips and this was one of them!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I-pick-up-a-pancake

Totally putting that in a song. XD


----------



## mcsalty




----------



## Alex Kenivel

That was the best Stevie T video I've ever seen. I'm actually quite surprised.


----------



## BlackMastodon

sniperfreak223 said:


> https://youtu.be/YTkuJ4vRQZM
> 
> This video is totally SSO in a nutshell


Embedding this for ya because I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## spudmunkey

Alex Kenivel said:


> That was the best Stevie T video I've ever seen. I'm actually quite surprised.



Likewise. For me, it's all about the pacing/editing. It's fine to use a stupid voice or expression, but whenever he edits his videos, he holds that face for, like, a half-a second too long to the point where it's awkward and the "joke" falls flat. You don't need to stare smiling into the camera, wide-eyed and nodding, to sell the punchline.

This and his "Djent Zepplin" videos are both really really enjoyable because they are departures.


----------



## Edika

I also learned a new word, djellaba, so it was funny and educational lol!


----------



## bloc

spudmunkey said:


> It's fine to use a stupid voice or expression, but whenever he edits his videos, he holds that face for, like, a half-a second too long to the point where it's awkward and the "joke" falls flat. You don't need to stare smiling into the camera, wide-eyed and nodding, to sell the punchline.



I always thought he did that on purpose, like that's part of his gimmick.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

spudmunkey said:


> ...You don't need to stare smiling into the camera, wide-eyed and nodding, to sell the punchline.





bloc said:


> I always thought he did that on purpose, like that's part of his gimmick.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Sumsar

Old but gold. This one is actually of Danish origin


----------



## asher

High Plains Drifter said:


>


----------



## axiomIII

You know, do you even shred?- 
Ted Nudjent.


----------



## asher

That's badass.


----------



## Xaios

asher said:


> That's badass.



Very much so.


----------



## asher

Xaios said:


> Very much so.





What would Dylan do with that theme on the body? Honestly I think that's a fantastic way to do the inlays, so I wouldn't change that...


----------



## Xaios

asher said:


> What would Dylan do with that theme on the body? Honestly I think that's a fantastic way to do the inlays, so I wouldn't change that...



I also thought of that, given that Dylan has a neck profile he calls "Shredator."


----------



## Sumsar

Good junk from facebook:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## chassless

^ i'm not sure i get this one.


----------



## Sumsar

On FB:


----------



## chassless

^ not enough consonants  but good try.


----------



## asher

Sumsar said:


> On FB:



3edgy5me


----------



## cip 123

Sumsar said:


> On FB:



The comments on that post were just ....Ugh...


----------



## MFB

Sumsar said:


> On FB:



Has he tried the new RGIDGAF7, I've heard it's pretty legit.


----------



## bostjan

I wish they made an RGDIF7720XLXXZ in Vampire Magenta Kiss Metalflake Sparkle.  What's funny is that I can pretty much picture that guitar.

Sure beats Samick: in the 90's they didn't even .... around with model numbers or serial numbers, for the most part. My boss would say "make a price tag up for that brown Samick," and I would take a blank tag and write "Brown Samick: $199" on it.


----------



## Genome

Is it bad that I'm so familiar with Ibanez that I actually understand the model names and can read them like English?


----------



## chassless

bostjan said:


> Sure beats Samick: in the 90's they didn't even .... around with model numbers or serial numbers, for the most part. My boss would say "make a price tag up for that brown Samick," and I would take a blank tag and write "Brown Samick: $199" on it.



my first guitar is a Samick i've had for around 10 years now and i still can't name it or date it. never even got close to it.


----------



## A-Branger

chassless said:


> ^ i'm not sure i get this one.



I think it was the irony of an iconic/classic and rare? amp sitting there on the floor like if it were garbage 



not really a meme tho


----------



## bostjan

chassless said:


> my first guitar is a Samick i've had for around 10 years now and i still can't name it or date it. never even got close to it.



Is it a Blue Samick? If so, I have one of those, too. 

I do believe that the Blues Saraceno guitars may have been a notable exception to this, but a lot of Samick guitars were made to be rebranded, and what we got imported here were overstock, b-stock, and manufacturing mistakes.


----------



## bloc

chassless said:


> ^ i'm not sure i get this one.



I think it's pointing out how a very sought after/rare amp is just sitting on the floor. But as an Axe-Fx user, I could not give a damn...


----------



## chassless

bostjan said:


> Is it a Blue Samick? If so, I have one of those, too.
> 
> I do believe that the Blues Saraceno guitars may have been a notable exception to this, but a lot of Samick guitars were made to be rebranded, and what we got imported here were overstock, b-stock, and manufacturing mistakes.



no, mine is a HSS strat with a dark greenish crackled marble finish.


----------



## bostjan

chassless said:


> no, mine is a HSS strat with a dark greenish crackled marble finish.





That's nicer than mine. Mine is a seven string. The bridge was routed in the wrong place on it, so a) it doesn't quite intonate and b) the low b string (it's a seven) on the upper frets doesn't stay on the fretboard.


----------



## chassless

wew! mine's a pretty solid guitar for a first one. it still sounds like tinny plastic with the wrong strings though.


----------



## Xaios

I maintain that I still want an RG1337OMGWTFBBQ.

RG1337 Oiled Mahogany Galaxy White Trans Fade Black Burst Quilt.


----------



## AxeHappy

Needs to be a neck through, arch top, reverse headstock too.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## broj15

found these on memebook the other day:






this ones less of a meme and more words to live by imo:


----------



## Ebony

[/url]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]


----------



## Xaios

Ebony said:


> [/url]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]



"Gaahl? Who's Gaahl? His puny little taster glass ain't got nothin on THIS."


----------



## TheKindred




----------



## Sumsar

More junk from FB:


----------



## Alberto7

I think Fender and Gibson are two of the very few businesses that can afford not to invest in design development. Particularly Fender. In fact, they'd very likely hurt their business and lose money if they spent money to make money. What?


----------



## bhakan

broj15 said:


>


I laugh way too hard at this every time I come into this thread.


----------



## Necris

FILTHnFEAR said:


>




Fisher price keyboards!? What is this over produced Dimmu Borgir bull.... you're peddling to me as "Black Metal"?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## Alberto7

^ Aaahh the dream...


----------



## Great Satan

Xaios said:


> "Gaahl? Who's Gaahl? His puny little taster glass ain't got nothin on THIS."



*Hoest


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Sumsar

In the same theme:






Never tried to order such a guitar, but damn there is many stories of shïtty experiences on this site, so very much a sso-meme.


----------



## Alberto7

^ That last one is much more literal than one might first realize... :/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## Hollowway

That is beautiful!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Alberto7

FILTHnFEAR said:


>



It actually took me a minute to realize that it is NOT actually black metal related.


----------



## Edika

^Me too, I was thinking that it's not supposed to be black metal so what is it? Finally saw the chairs and Hetfield.


----------



## Alberto7

Edika said:


> ^Me too, I was thinking that it's not supposed to be black metal so what is it? Finally saw the chairs *and Hetfield.*


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## Genome

That reminds me of


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Genome

Ladies and gentleman, you never have to write a dj0nt riff again.

I give you the Djenerator

Djenerator


----------



## Alberto7

^ Omfg I can't. The internet can be closed now and djent as a djenre can finally die. I don't think anything will ever top that.


----------



## bostjan

Genome said:


> Ladies and gentleman, you never have to write a dj0nt riff again.
> 
> I give you the Djenerator
> 
> Djenerator



That deserves its own thread.


----------



## axiomIII

My dad looks like tony iommi.


----------



## axiomIII

Megadeth and chill? or should that be MegaDjeth?


----------



## axiomIII

Ok this one is worse but still funny if you like old marvel and whitesnake.


----------



## Mattykoda




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Stealth7

FILTHnFEAR said:


>


----------



## A-Branger

Ebony said:


>



I dont get it?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^Long scale strings.


----------



## A-Branger

mmm I see, I though it was something to do with the clothes or the pegs lol


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Ebony




----------



## bostjan

I finally found a bass for djent!


----------



## bloc

bostjan said:


> I finally found a bass for djent!



"We found that using a rubber neck and fretboard really make the bass resonate!"


----------



## MoonJelly

A friend of mine sent this to my email today.


----------



## Hollowway

MoonJelly said:


> A friend of mine sent this to my email today.



He got you a small empty box? Or your image is hosted on the jealous girlfriend known as imgur?


----------



## chassless

open the image link in a new tab and refresh it, it should work.


----------



## vansinn

Man, imgur is getting juicier by the day; I don't even get a link..

Great thread, you gotta love it 

I do wonder what a thread on which djent for sex would evolve into..


----------



## MoonJelly

lol. broken link boxes _are_ a meme for sso...


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How rich people treat their custom guitars.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a bottle opener attached to driftwood. Duh.



Maybe some day I'll own a custom driftwood bottle opener...


----------



## Stealth7

MoonJelly said:


> lol. broken link boxes _are_ a meme for sso...


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Hey guys, is this how you meme?


----------



## chassless

Yes.


----------



## AxeHappy

But not in this thread I think?


----------



## chassless

true


----------



## OmegaSlayer

You have to purchase a new fx pedal.
It costs $ 97.00
You pick $ 50.00 from your mother and $ 50.00 from your father.
You pay the fx pedal, and you have $ 3.00 back.
You give $ 1.00 to your mom, $ 1.00 to your dad and you keep $ 1.00 for you.
So your mom paid $ 49.00 for your fx pedal and your father paid $ 49.00
49+49+1=99...where the F' did a dollar end up?
Guitarists don't do math.


----------



## Asrial

OmegaSlayer said:


> You have to purchase a new fx pedal.
> It costs $ 97.00
> You pick $ 50.00 from your mother and $ 50.00 from your father.
> You pay the fx pedal, and you have $ 3.00 back.
> You give $ 1.00 to your mom, $ 1.00 to your dad and you keep $ 1.00 for you.
> So your mom paid $ 49.00 for your fx pedal and your father paid $ 49.00
> 49+49+1=99...where the F' did a dollar end up?
> Guitarists don't do math.



Borking the math up, aren't we?
(parentarent:you:shop)
Each parent paid 50$. 100$ total, or 50:50:0:0.
Now balance is -50:-50:100:0.
Pedal goes in; -50:-50:3:97
Ofc, you return some funds. -49:-49:1:97
There we go; parents are down 98$, recipients are up 98$.


----------



## bostjan

You didn't pay a dollar, you took it, so it doesn't belong on that side of the equation.

Your parents each paid $49, the pedal cost $97 and you took a dollar

49 + 49 = 97 + 1


----------



## chassless

Nerds.


----------



## Asrial

bostjan said:


> You didn't pay a dollar, you took it, so it doesn't belong on that side of the equation.
> 
> Your parents each paid $49, the pedal cost $97 and you took a dollar
> 
> 49 + 49 = 97 + 1



It's just dividing parts into positive and negative sums on the balance sheet. It gets really weird when you say 97=99, which doesn't make sense. Money doesn't just disappear. Creative bookkeeping makes money disappear.

I had to deal with stuff like this for way too long.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

bostjan said:


> You didn't pay a dollar, you took it, so it doesn't belong on that side of the equation.
> 
> Your parents each paid $49, the pedal cost $97 and you took a dollar
> 
> 49 + 49 = 97 + 1



49 + 49 = 97 + 1 =/= 100
Congrats bostjan you made disappear 2 more dollars


----------



## dr_game0ver

Is this what you americans are calling mathcore?


----------



## Vinchester

OmegaSlayer said:


> You have to purchase a new fx pedal.
> It costs $ 97.00
> You pick $ 50.00 from your mother and $ 50.00 from your father.
> You pay the fx pedal, and you have $ 3.00 back.
> You give $ 1.00 to your mom, $ 1.00 to your dad and you keep $ 1.00 for you.
> So your mom paid $ 49.00 for your fx pedal and your father paid $ 49.00
> 49+49+1=99...where the F' did a dollar end up?
> Guitarists don't do math.



It will never add up because the case tricks you by confusing cost with asset. 
49(Mom's expense)+49(dad's expense)+1(asset) = wtf

In terms of cost (who paid money) ; Mom 50 + Dad 50 + You 0 = 100$
In terms of asset (value) ; Pedal 97 + Mom change 1 + Dad change 1 + Your change 1 = 100$


----------



## OmegaSlayer

dr_game0ver said:


> Is this what you americans are calling mathcore?



I'm Italian though...and that's why money disappeared


----------



## Xaios

OmegaSlayer said:


> I'm Italian though...and that's why money disappeared



I went to like this post, but then I couldn't. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Fraz666

OmegaSlayer said:


> Guitarists don't do math.


...unless you are Adam Jones


----------



## bostjan

Asrial said:


> It's just dividing parts into positive and negative sums on the balance sheet. It gets really weird when you say 97=99, which doesn't make sense. Money doesn't just disappear. Creative bookkeeping makes money disappear.
> 
> I had to deal with stuff like this for way too long.



Are you addressing me or the other guy?  I never said 97 = 99.



OmegaSlayer said:


> 49 + 49 = 97 + 1 =/= 100
> Congrats bostjan you made disappear 2 more dollars



Shh, that's how I skim off the top. That's how I make my living, outside of making paid advertisements.

Brought to you by Marvin's Marvelous Miracle Oil! Want to look ten years younger?! Try Marvin's Marvelous Miracle Oil today for the amazing price of $2.00*!

* Plus $98 shipping and handling.


----------



## BlackMastodon

OmegaSlayer said:


> I'm Italian though...and that's why money disappeared





Xaios said:


> I went to like this post, but then I couldn't. Just thought you should know.



Same.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Music snob time:


----------



## QuantumCybin

^


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Xaios said:


> I went to like this post, but then I couldn't. Just thought you should know.



i was gonna rep him...


----------



## Xaios

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i was gonna rep him...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Xaios said:


>



haha...right?!


i hope you guys come back and "like" this one later


----------



## chassless

it's funny how much our beloved SSO can be a facebook-type likes-and-attention pit in disguise.


----------



## Blytheryn

Live for the likes man...


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## OmegaSlayer

Guys, so much thanks for the love 
Sometimes it doesn't seems so, but I love you all


----------



## Alberto7

OmegaSlayer said:


> Guys, so much thanks for the love
> Sometimes it doesn't seems so, but I love you all



Ain't no meme. GTFO.





... jk


----------



## BlackMastodon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Music snob time:



I WANT TO LIKE/REP THIS SO BAD.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Yeah, this thread is worthless without likes. I don't want to actually talk to you people, gross!


----------



## bostjan

QuantumCybin said:


> Yeah, this thread is worthless without likes. I don't want to actually talk to you people, gross!





Code:


[b]Bostjan[/b] likes this post                                                             [i]Unlike[/i]


Have a "poor man's like."


----------



## QuantumCybin

I don't know if anyone has seen this but it made me crack up, especially near the end when the girls "sing"


----------



## Sumsar

I don't even know why I post this.. I mean without likes on SSO, life is somewhat pointless right?





From FB with the text:


> What the Engineer is doing when you're not recording vocals!


----------



## You

I created this meem.




Gotta go fast.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I don't even


----------



## TheKindred

You said:


> I created this meem.
> Gotta go fast.



are you new shono?


----------



## Alberto7

^ idk, but I do really like his username.


----------



## dr_game0ver

at least it's not sonichu...


----------



## TheHandOfStone

dr_game0ver said:


> at least it's not sonichu...


Oh man, this takes me back.


----------



## bostjan

Where's my like button?



Code:


bostjan likes this post

 unlike


----------



## vilk

is making fun of a cult following among r/tarded people the same thing as making fun of r/tarded people?


----------



## chassless

^ i don't get it


----------



## vilk

chassless said:


> ^ i don't get it



The Sonic the Hedgehog thing. Go google "[your first name] the hedgehog"
For some reason, Sonic the Hedgehog has a huge cult following with people on the autism spectrum. And maybe other kinds of mentally disabled people. I honestly cannot explain how or why, but it's reality.


----------



## bhakan

vilk said:


> The Sonic the Hedgehog thing. Go google "[your first name] the hedgehog"
> For some reason, Sonic the Hedgehog has a huge cult following with people on the autism spectrum. And maybe other kinds of mentally disabled people. I honestly cannot explain how or why, but it's reality.


It's really weird but I've definitely noticed this. I just kind of assumed it was an internet running joke, but I have started noticing the trend in real life as well. It's baffling how strong the correlation is.


----------



## bostjan

Bostjan the Hedgehog doesn't come up with anything too weird.


----------



## chassless

Could it be, the fantasty world of Sonic resonates very strong with their escapist tendencies? Or am i talking out of my ass?


----------



## You

Just to clarify, I created the meme above because I wanted to make a reference to the sanic meme and montage parodies to the recently announced ESP Sonic the Hedgehog guitars. I was actually never into sonic to begin with, I was just wanting to be ironic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

these crack me up


----------



## dr_game0ver

she wants le ré?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dr_game0ver said:


> she wants le ré?


yup. she wants the d.


----------



## vilk

You said:


> Just to clarify, I created the meme above because I wanted to make a reference to the sanic meme and montage parodies to the recently announced ESP Sonic the Hedgehog guitars. I was actually never into sonic to begin with, I was just wanting to be ironic.



Yeah, I get it. And I think the Sanic meme is funny, too. But at some point we have to question whether or not we're just making fun of mentally disabled people, because that is the meme's origin. If you don't care whether or not your funny jokes are making fun of r/tarded people, then it's a non-issue. But for some reason I feel weird about joking about disabled people.


----------



## MoonJelly

You said:


> Just to clarify, I created the meme above because I wanted to make a reference to the sanic meme and montage parodies to the recently announced ESP Sonic the Hedgehog guitars. I was actually never into sonic to begin with, I was just wanting to be ironic.








....couldn't resist.


----------



## Alberto7

dr_game0ver said:


> she wants le ré?


----------



## abeigor

MoonJelly said:


> ....couldn't resist.



Ironic the Hedgehog?


----------



## You

vilk said:


> Yeah, I get it. And I think the Sanic meme is funny, too. But at some point we have to question whether or not we're just making fun of mentally disabled people, because that is the meme's origin. If you don't care whether or not your funny jokes are making fun of r/tarded people, then it's a non-issue. But for some reason I feel weird about joking about disabled people.



I was merely making fun of the ESP Sonic the Hedgehog guitars. I bear no disliking or hate towards the mentally ill, because they are just as human as I am.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111

lol that sonic post


----------



## 27duuude

Was slow during band rehearsal;
conductor called me retarded.
Need sonic speed to catch up.

In outdated news, djent is still a meme:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZDkkWvys8
Not sure if its a repost but this satire deserves to be shared.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92




----------



## BlackMastodon

The potato quality one made me furiously mash at where the Like button was.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Alberto7

^


----------



## Hollowway

Hahaha, the MTV one is awesome!

The School of Rock one was cool, too. Someone put the time in that!


----------



## Hollowway

I never thought taking away reps and like would make me feel like flailing around on a BBS in pre-internet days, but... it does. Bring it back, Alex! Port this SOB over already!!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I know rep was taken away because, strangely, people were bitching about it. But were likes taken away for the same reason? I don't get why that was removed, I really don't.

Then again, if there was drama about it, I didn't see that, either.


----------



## Hollowway

Slunk Dragon said:


> I know rep was taken away because, strangely, people were bitching about it. But were likes taken away for the same reason? I don't get why that was removed, I really don't.
> 
> Then again, if there was drama about it, I didn't see that, either.



It's cuz Alex is moving the whole site to a new server, or off of vbulletin and on to something else, or something like that. But likes will be back.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## MoonJelly

He was just listening to some 'Shuggah to get pumped up for the race!


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Alberto7

^ Omg


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Browsing knowyourmeme and found this


----------



## chassless

xD


----------



## bostjan

Not exactly a meme, but meme-ish, and applicable to many people's plights here on this forum:

Man Checks to Make Sure No One Is Home Before Recording a Song


----------



## vilk

This isn't exactly a meme, but only because I didn't screencap the youtube page a long time ago when I saw this:





YoutuberA said:


> Does anyone know what language the singing is?





YoutuberB said:


> It's English. "Donkey, Hawaii"


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## chassless

vilk said:


> This isn't exactly a meme, but only because I didn't screencap the youtube page a long time ago when I saw this:




... is that Cryptopsy ?


----------



## vilk

No. What? I don't get it.


----------



## MoonJelly

Yes. You accidentally linked A Cynic album art with Cryptopsy audio dubbed over it. I thought that was the joke but I didn't really get it


----------



## chassless

Wasn't that the joke? Also, Hardcore Arthur was hilarious


----------



## vilk

MoonJelly said:


> Yes. You accidentally linked A Cynic album art with Cryptopsy audio dubbed over it. I thought that was the joke but I didn't really get it



Oh, no, that's an accident. I don't have speakers on my work computer 

I'm gonna try to fix it.

Edit: It wont let me back in to edit. Since when does that happen?

Anyhow, here's what I was trying to post. I hope. 




YOUTUBER A said:


> What language is that they're singing?





YOUTUBER B said:


> It's English. "Donkey, Hawaii"


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I got a kick out of this.


----------



## Guamskyy

KnightBrolaire said:


> I got a kick out of this.



Would you say it... cracked you up?


----------



## ThePIGI King

Guamskyy said:


> Would you say it... cracked you up?



Ba dum, tss

You made me laugh just a tiny bit harder than the actual picture did


----------



## Sumsar

^ The one with the two generation chicken meal is pretty old 

Anyway, Orange apparently did a series called 'How to void your warrenty', where they plug amps into other amps and try and blow stuff up, pretty good stuff I must say, here is the first with pluging the speaker out into an interface:


----------



## chassless

^ that would be a little funnier if their products were just a little less damn expensive


----------



## Sumsar

I also really liked this one: Amp output into amp into speaker


----------



## FILTHnFEAR




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## tacotiklah

I've been away for a while, but I figure that people that order gear online could relate to this.


----------



## You

"When the Amp Settings Are Just Right."


----------



## Edika

FILTHnFEAR said:


>




 (I miss likes!)


----------



## dr_game0ver

since they both have signature guitar and PU, it works both ways.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## bpprox22




----------



## Xaios

bpprox22 said:


>



I want to punch everything there.























































+Liked post.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## tacotiklah

Not gonna lie, this is me every time I hear someone blasting metal and I'm trying to figure out what song it is...


----------



## chassless

^ i once heard a guy listening to Mesguggah's Bleed at a red light, i yelled "BLAST IT!!" and so he did


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it is a pretty uncanny resemblance...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Poking around on reddit and stumbled upon this gem:


----------



## chassless

^ how does something like that happen anyways


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hey guys I found a rig rundown of Kirk Hammett's pedalboard



Alternate caption:

When guitar forums discuss Kirk Hammett.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Aside from the timbral issues created by flimsy string tension, you'd have to have terrible relative pitch in order to not perceive an octave difference.


----------



## BlackMastodon

chassless said:


> ^ how does something like that happen anyways


I admit that I did that the first time I restrung a guitar because I was afraid of tightening the strings too much and snapping them.  I realized it half way through tuning them up and then was terrified that I'd break them when bringing them to proper pitch.


----------



## chassless

^ yes but you knew what you were doing


----------



## A-Branger

I bet he was playing a bass and also wondering "why this only have 4 strings? "


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## chassless

^ top lels to be had


----------



## Sumsar

Saw this comment on youtube


----------



## Ebony




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## chassless

so Key and Peele have a power ballad.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MoonJelly




----------



## chassless

LEL


----------



## bloc

That Yngwie one never gets old lol


----------



## tacotiklah

EVERY. FRIGGIN. TIME.


----------



## vilk

but shouldn't the troll face be on the B string?

edit: I just now realize it only depends on whether you're starting on the high string or the low string lol


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

Haha!

I seriously saw an ad for Vodka the other day that said that it was special vodka that was gluten-free.

As if the umpteenth distillation of ethanol out of a material would have any proteins at all in it.


----------



## Asrial

^Actually, that is a controversial topic. Obviously non-grain vodka (potato or grape-based) is totally gluten free, but if you don't distill your mash well enough, trace amounts can still be present to the point that certain individuals will have a reaction.

Also, most vodkas are only distilled 3 times, tops.


----------



## vilk

I recently read that you could buy plastic jug vodka like Kamchatka and put it through your brita filter pitcher 3 times, even martini enthusiasts can't tell the difference between grey goose.

I use my brita pitcher for water, but I'm considering investing in a dedicated small size brita pitcher and buying a gallon of "grey goose" for 10 dollars.


----------



## bostjan

Asrial said:


> ^Actually, that is a controversial topic. Obviously non-grain vodka (potato or grape-based) is totally gluten free, but if you don't distill your mash well enough, trace amounts can still be present to the point that certain individuals will have a reaction.
> 
> Also, most vodkas are only distilled 3 times, tops.



Distillation one time removes the gluten, though. Gluten is a protein, which is non-volatile, so it cannot come through the distillation process, unless you are also failing to remove all of the toxins from fermentation, like ketones and aldehydes, which are hundreds of thousandsd of times more volatile than the gluten. You'd be more likely to find gluten in your distilled water, which is distilled once, and because water has a higher vapour pressure than ethanol.

But okay.


----------



## Asrial

I googled it to be extra sure. Yes, gluten is non-volatile, but a distillation isn't perfect liquid-liquid extraction; you are bound to get some water along into your distillate. Gliadin, one half of the gluten structure, is also ethanol soluble, and the main cause of response in individuals with Celiacs.

These levels of potential gliadin is essentially enough to not warrant labelling it as an allergene, but not enough to haphazardly slap "gluten free" on the bottles without proper inspection of the production.

And as you point out, there is a likelihood of gluten entering through an unregulated water stream, since it wouldn't be unthinkable that wheat particulates are present in a wheat vodka brewery/distillery.


----------



## AxeHappy

vilk said:


> I recently read that you could buy plastic jug vodka like Kamchatka and put it through your brita filter pitcher 3 times, even martini enthusiasts can't tell the difference between grey goose.
> 
> I use my brita pitcher for water, but I'm considering investing in a dedicated small size brita pitcher and buying a gallon of "grey goose" for 10 dollars.



Just wanted to point out that among "real" Vodka snobs Grey Goose is considered peasant .... for plebs.


----------



## vilk

In America it's generally the most expensive vodka available at a given bar. Or maybe Ketel One.

I don't really think I've attained _snob_ level just yet, but I'm pretty enthusiastic about tequilas. And even though I've had far more expensive, rare, and interesting tequilas, certainly Patron isn't bad at all. In fact, it's very good. Man, now I wanna buy some Patron.

I wonder if real vodka snobs consider it pleb only because it's common, or if it actually has to do with taste. Because as I mentioned that I read, past a certain filtration point basically any vodka should taste the same... maybe.


----------



## Fat-Elf

....ing snobs. Just give me a bottle of Stolichnaya and I'll down it happily. Which is funny since I find Russian Standard (Platinum) more disgusting.


----------



## vilk

I actually really like stoli. I'll take it over absolut or smirnoff

I also really like zubrowka when I can find it. It has a "zest". My polish friend told me that it's cow urine. Also that in Poland it's bottom shelf and only teens drink it. Whatever!


----------



## tacotiklah

All that booze discussion and no memes... 








All better now!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## bostjan

Sorry, I am going to have to pick what you said apart.



Asrial said:


> I googled it to be extra sure.



Ok....so you googled and very heavily paraphrased what you found, adding your own conclusions. I'm not sure what that's worth, but let's continue.



Asrial said:


> Yes, gluten is non-volatile, but a distillation isn't perfect liquid-liquid extraction; you are bound to get some water along into your distillate.



We are distilling for ethanol, not water. Distillation extracts one substance by turning it into a vapour and physically transporting the vapours from the rest of the distilland. Maybe read up about the distillation process to get a better understanding of how it works, but non-volatile substances don't become vapours, and therefore, remain in the distilland.



Asrial said:


> Gliadin, one half of the gluten structure, is also ethanol soluble, and the main cause of response in individuals with Celiacs.



Yes, it is. Very good.



Asrial said:


> These levels of potential gliadin is essentially enough to not warrant labelling it as an allergene, but not enough to haphazardly slap "gluten free" on the bottles without proper inspection of the production.



What levels? Zero? Because there will be zero remaining after distillation, as we established. Zero gluten should be equivalent to "gluten free." If not, then there is a problem.



Asrial said:


> And as you point out, there is a likelihood of gluten entering through an unregulated water stream, since it wouldn't be unthinkable that wheat particulates are present in a wheat vodka brewery/distillery.



I wasn't pointing it out, I was using it as a logical argument. If I say you'd be more likely to find gluten in distilled water than in distilled vodka, that is not saying there is notable likelihood of finding gluten in distilled water. It's a figure of speech.

For example, if I say "My buddy Joe wants to go out with Stephanie, but he'd be more likely to win a million dollars from a scratch ticket than to get her to agree," it doesn't mean that I am endorsing the idea that he has a high likelihood of winning the lotto.

You know that table salt (Sodium Chloride) is highly soluble in water. Try, as an experiment, to mix up salt water, and then distill it. Take the distillate and discard the leftover distilland. Taste the water to see if it's still salty.

If you want to get technical, weigh the salt you added before hand, and use only pure water as the solvent. Then weigh the leftover distilland to see if there was any measurable change in weight.

Or, if you want to get crazy scientific:

1. Measure a sample of dry wheat flour.
2. Dissolve the flour in a bottle of vodka.
3. Distill the vodka.
4. Weigh the remaining distilland.
5. Test the distillate with a chromatograph for protein compounds.

I have not done the above experiment myself, but others have tested vodka made from gluten-containing grains.

The fact is, that no product can be called "gluten-free" if any of the ingredients used in the process of making it ever contained any gluten. ( so says the FDA ), so it's a matter of a clash between legal definitions and actual practical definitions.

So, all of this may be rather dry for a guitar forum, but I don't believe for a second that any drinkable vodka contains gluten. And if anything called vodka contains any gluten in it, the distillation went so wrong that I would insist that there would be some toxins present from bad distillation that would be more of a health concern, even to someone with the worst case of CD recorded, than whatever gluten was carried over.


----------



## AxeHappy

vilk said:


> I wonder if real vodka snobs consider it pleb *only because it's common*, or if it actually has to do with taste. Because as I mentioned that I read, past a certain filtration point basically any vodka should taste the same... maybe.



Almost certainly. That being said, I don't think Grey Goose tastes particularly good and you can find plenty of Vodka for half the price that is as good or better. *shrugs*


----------



## Asrial

bostjan said:


> Way too long paragraph for me to conciously quote in one swoop.



God, having a bad day?
I admit, my "googling" was mostly for clarifying for myself what celiacs reacts upon, and some properties of the molecule. I'm not an expert on proteins, so I'll admit to some spots being flawed in my previous assessment.
I agree that gliadin is a non-volatile (agreeing to a fact, yes), and that it is not common for it to exist in the final product. I know what a distillation is, and I sincerely take my hat off for you if you can get 100% pure ethanol from distillation. Gliadin FROM the distillation proces is super unlikely, since it is non-volatile and thus not easily travels with the vapor stream up through the still. It is a non-zero chance, though, but even then, the amount transferred by a perfect distillation is going to be well below the FDA 20 ppm. And even in that case; what are the odds of a perfect distillation? QA aside, variation is bound to occur, and so does ....ups. Gluten-free wheat vodka falls under slot 3 of their rules on gluten free products, due to distillations being regarded as an eliminating procedure, and performed a multiple of times. First distillation is slot 2 though.

Gliadin from contaminations is another thing though, which you need to combine with the fact that certain celiacs are incredibly sensitive. If you say your product is gluten free, you better have that lab report stating so right above your workspace in a glass frame. And working with a raw material, whose main component is a major allergene, you need a fair amount of documentation and procedure control. And even then, if someone claims allergic reaction from your product, you need a workspace sweep to ensure nothing possibly could enter.

Gluten free products is not explicitly about having a production process which theoretically renders out a specific molecule; it's about both having proven your product is completely gluten free, and being able to prove it every single time. Because it doesn't take a lot of lawsuits before those lab reports are paid back.

Now back to funny pictures;


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

Who cares? On with the memes!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## QuantumCybin

See what happens when likes aren't around? We start bringing discussions of gluten and sh!t to the meme thread


----------



## Sumsar

Here is a great one from the police in Oslo, Norway:






A rough translation (I am danish not norwegian):
The police received a report about terrible screams and shouts in an apartment. Police in contact with person who had sung black metal at the place.
(Update): The person was told to be quiet until 0800 tomorrow morning

Best part is that if you go to twitter and check it is a real tweet


----------



## chassless

^ they were pretty nice to him. he would've been arrested over "satan worshipping" charges over here.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

vilk said:


> I recently read that you could buy plastic jug vodka like Kamchatka and put it through your brita filter pitcher 3 times, even martini enthusiasts can't tell the difference between grey goose.
> 
> I use my brita pitcher for water, but I'm considering investing in a dedicated small size brita pitcher and buying a gallon of "grey goose" for 10 dollars.



Mythbusters actually tested that, and an expert could absolutely tell the difference. They filtered some generic jug vodka ten times, setting some aside each time, and the expert was able to put them in the correct order of filtration by taste alone, including a shot of the good stuff that went in the "best" slot. So filtering _does_ apparently improve the taste, but it _won't_ make it as good as the "good stuff." Whether it's still worth the effort is all you.


----------



## vilk

Aw man... I heard that it was proven on mythbusters and automatically assumed that meant the experts couldn't tell.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I just noticed the tags for this thread  wtf


----------



## BornToLooze

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Mythbusters actually tested that, and an expert could absolutely tell the difference. They filtered some generic jug vodka ten times, setting some aside each time, and the expert was able to put them in the correct order of filtration by taste alone, including a shot of the good stuff that went in the "best" slot. So filtering _does_ apparently improve the taste, but it _won't_ make it as good as the "good stuff." Whether it's still worth the effort is all you.



And it really depends on who's drinking it. I've tried a couple different kinds of vodka, and they all tasted the same to me.

Also, since when is being an alcohol expert a job, and where can I sign up to be a whiskey expert?


----------



## gfactor

Not having likes on this thread is physically painful


----------



## bostjan

What I wish I could do:






What I actually do:


----------



## Fraz666

bostjan said:


> What I actually do:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

for a while this thread was like this...







now its back to this...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

anyone who's into black metal will get a kick out of this: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjLVfhWuWfU


----------



## chassless

^ i chuckled at the title of the video before it started playing.


----------



## MoonJelly

image hosting more than 5mb


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Such toxicity, much self righteous suicide, wow.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus

Lol @ MoonJelly's. The Meshuggah and Vai's place meme's are great.


----------



## gfactor

via Imgflip Meme Generator

Anybody else?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## bostjan

I posted something about 56K = Dead Milkmen, and it confused the hell out of everyone.


----------



## Xaios

gfactor said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> Anybody else?


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## DarkSparky123

First post here, OC


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

BrailleDecibel said:


>



(Likes)


----------



## Sumsar

Revisiting a meme I posted on here like 50 or 100 pages back 



https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Ebony




----------



## You

Ebony said:


>



Damn Straight.


----------



## Ebony

You said:


>


----------



## DarkSparky123




----------



## Alberto7

BrailleDecibel said:


>



I'd rep this 10 times over.


----------



## tacotiklah

Teaching your pokemon thrash be like...


----------



## zeropoint




----------



## MoonJelly

I suppose this makes Gary Johnson and Jill Stein like the Hatsune Miku pedal, unique but useless.

http://youtu.be/aveUEZkcQno


----------



## bhakan

^ If we're comparing Boss metal pedals, somebody's gotta be the HM-2. Bernie maybe? Discontinued but the best of the bunch?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ahh the ubiquitous boss metal distortion pedals. just like the candidates--they're all poor choices lol


----------



## You

Ebony said:


>



[Ejaculation Intensifies]


----------



## Science_Penguin

KnightBrolaire said:


> ahh the ubiquitous boss metal distortion pedals. just like the candidates--they're all poor choices lol



You know, I'd have made this comparison last election maybe. This presidential race, to me, is more like choosing between DigiTech's Death Metal and Grunge pedals.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Uncle Ben knows what's up.




It's true, the ES335 wasn't made til 1958.


----------



## zeropoint

KnightBrolaire said:


> Polyphia costumes



lololol shots fired


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## tacotiklah

tacotiklah said:


> Teaching your pokemon thrash be like...










Fixed it. Photobucket was down and I was sad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tacotiklah said:


> Fixed it. Photobucket was down and I was sad.




 LIKE


----------



## Alberto7

tacotiklah said:


>



feckin' lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

oldie, but a goodie...


----------



## Sumsar

You said:


> Damn Straight.




 When the cowbell and the snare sounds similar and he blast


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's true, the ES335 wasn't made til 1958.



That's an ES-345.


----------



## MetalGravy

So, 4 years then

http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Archtop/ES-345.aspx


----------



## tacotiklah

Still not as turbulent and mind-numbingly impossible as 20/16 seems to have been...


----------



## Xaios




----------



## chassless

BAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tacotiklah

Btw, the answer is yes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## blacai




----------



## tacotiklah

^I literally came in here just to post that. Beat me to it.


----------



## bostjan

Probably a repost:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blacai said:


>


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Taylor

tacotiklah said:


>



"What organs do humans not need"


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Sumsar

Good junk from the fecesbook:






This also reminds me of what Nightwish looked like just when they started:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Ebony said:


>


----------



## Gravy Train

All_¥our_Bass;4669683 said:


>




I literally just peed in my pants, that was amazing


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

The synced fills are the best part.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I can't believe I sat through the full 2 and a half minutes of it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That video is a f*cking classic.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## tacotiklah

The only kind of wall good Americans should be concerned with building right now...


----------



## A-Branger

tacotiklah said:


> The only kind of wall good Americans should be concerned with building right now...



This wall you mean?


----------



## TheKindred

^
That's just a well engineered 2 brick German wall propping up an overlarge facade of US power. Nothing new there &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## dr_game0ver

.........isn't Marshall British?


----------



## vilk

yes


----------



## Necris

Pretend it's a pile of Splawns.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## chassless

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Spot on


----------



## Rachmaninoff

I bet no one is brave enough to post this on Big Poppa's forum.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^


----------



## A-Branger

remove the shovel and you got the bongo bass lol


----------



## Rachmaninoff

A-Branger said:


> remove the shovel and you got the bongo bass lol



Oh boy it is


----------



## You

A-Branger said:


> remove the shovel and you got the bongo bass lol



I would not agree, I believe it appears similar to a bongo bass WITH the shovel. 

EBMM 6 String Bongo Bass:






The meme posted above:


----------



## sniperfreak223




----------



## A-Branger

You said:


> I would not agree, I believe it appears similar to a bongo bass WITH the shovel.
> 
> EBMM 6 String Bongo Bass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meme posted above:



naaah remove the shovel and you have a more rounded shape of the seat similar to the pickguard


----------



## bostjan

The Bongo Bass is more like an old-fashioned flyswatter on a toilet seat.






Also, isn't this the third time a toilet seat came up in this thread? I believe each time, the Bongo bass was posted in response, too.


----------



## Alberto7

bostjan said:


> Also, isn't this the third time a toilet seat came up in this thread? I believe each time, the Bongo bass was posted in response, too.



That would be correct.


----------



## coffeeflush

Xaios said:


>


Meme of the month sir.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## QuantumCybin

^


----------



## Ebony




----------



## vilk

To those of you who don't "get it"... there's nothing to get lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MoonJelly




----------



## MetalGravy

Okay, that made me lol.


----------



## bloc

Lol those last 2 are gold


----------



## BlackMastodon

Emmure piano is gold.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## chassless

ha! nice one.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Edika

^    

Some really good ones. I didn't get the Strat one with Chappers and the Captain though.


----------



## chassless

^ supposed to be a play on word on Gender/Fender, although there's maybe something i missed.


----------



## bostjan

Edika said:


> ^
> 
> Some really good ones. I didn't get the Strat one with Chappers and the Captain though.



"Did you just assume my gender?" is something people say when they are offended, usually after someone says "Excuse me ma'am..." or the like.



tacotiklah said:


>



That is pure gold! Did you find that somewhere or make that up?


----------



## BlackMastodon

That f*cking cat one.  These last few pages have been gold.


----------



## bostjan

Another candidate for "Will it Djent?"

98" scale length BTW (Ralph Novak - Novax Guitars)


----------



## Kaura

bostjan said:


> Another candidate for "Will it Djent?"
> 
> 98" scale length BTW (Ralph Novak - Novax Guitars)



I don't get it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## bostjan

Kaura said:


> I don't get it.



It's a 98 inch scale guitar.

Djent stereotype is long scale guitars.


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^^


----------



## tacotiklah

bostjan said:


> "Did you just assume my gender?" is something people say when they are offended, usually after someone says "Excuse me ma'am..." or the like.
> 
> 
> 
> That is pure gold! Did you find that somewhere or make that up?



Oh no, that one came up in my facebook newsfeed, so I just had to share it here. I liked a fair bit of metal/guitar meme pages so I'd have stuff to repost here.


----------



## Alberto7

A-Branger said:


>





I'm kinda happy this came up. While I don't find that particular color scheme offensive, this new trend of blending absolutely random color fades on guitars is tacky as f*ck, especially when done on tops that would otherwise be beautiful.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus

lol @ the maury one


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## QuantumCybin

I think Mark shared that on Instagram and called it "brisket burst" 


EDIT: Didn't notice there was another page before I replied haha, I'm referring to the last page.


----------



## A-Branger

QuantumCybin said:


> I think Mark shared that on Instagram and called it "brisket burst"
> 
> 
> EDIT: Didn't notice there was another page before I replied haha, I'm referring to the last page.



yeah, thats from where I got the link from his facebook page


----------



## dr_game0ver




----------



## bloc

At least it has free shipping?


----------



## bpprox22

Belated:




RIP Carrie Fisher:




Kitty:


----------



## MetalGravy

For the CryBaby one, shouldn't that be Kirk Hammett?


----------



## Sumsar

From fb with the title:

"What I see when I go hiking in the mountains."


----------



## Sumsar




----------



## dr_game0ver

" insert generic joke about black metal"


----------



## Sumsar

^ Sorry I saw your post a bit late, I was taking Abbath.


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## sniperfreak223




----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Edika

sniperfreak223 said:


>



I actually have that t-shirt


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


>


----------



## bostjan

Edika said:


> I actually have that t-shirt



Cool idea, but why is Hg a solid block? Is it cold where the characters are located? Maybe Scandinavia? But, they don't look to be dressed as a Scandinavian heavy metal band; does that mean that I'm stereotyping the cartoon characters, or Scandinavia, in general, since, I assumed it was Scandinavia, in the first place, since it was cold enough to freeze mercury?

Also, I would have chosen a different element from Molybdenum. I mean, it's kind of a heavy metal, but bismuth would have been a clearer choice, as well as verbosium or nitpickium.


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> Cool idea, but why is Hg a solid block? Is it cold where the characters are located? Maybe Scandinavia? But, they don't look to be dressed as a Scandinavian heavy metal band; does that mean that I'm stereotyping the cartoon characters, or Scandinavia, in general, since, I assumed it was Scandinavia, in the first place, since it was cold enough to freeze mercury?
> 
> Also, I would have chosen a different element from Molybdenum. I mean, it's kind of a heavy metal, but bismuth would have been a clearer choice, as well as verbosium or nitpickium.


Nitpickium is right .


----------



## VigilSerus

I made this garbage, please forgive me.


----------



## vilk

Hg stands for 'Hermetic goo'


----------



## You

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I made this garbage, please forgive me.




Dank


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I made this garbage, please forgive me.




I hate you. This is going to be stuck in my head all day now


----------



## Alberto7

ShadowsfeaR said:


> I made this garbage, please forgive me.




Didn't even know this was a thing. Yours is the first one I see. I love it.


----------



## Sumsar

So this one has been circling on fb for a few days, and I love it


----------



## Alberto7

^ omg that was hilarious


----------



## tacotiklah

The only thing that would make that more accurate is if everyone else was trying to show off their bass chops while someone is trying to speak.


----------



## chassless

fvcking genius.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Less obvious version:


----------



## A-Branger

still dont get it?? new internet meme/viral thing that I havent encounter on my FB yet??


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> still dont get it?? new internet meme/viral thing that I havent encounter on my FB yet??



I'm just gonna wait until someone gets it.


----------



## Demiurge

[Joseph Gordon-]Levitt on a Snare. It was harder to find lyrics that rhymed with "that pitcher-kid from Dazed & Confused" for the pun.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my favorite ^


----------



## Xaios

^ All the likes.


----------



## Ebony

The finnish one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## MoonJelly




----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> my favorite ^



I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Some solid gold this last page.


----------



## MFB




----------



## Nlelith

From Born Of Osiris Facebook:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Nlelith said:


> From Born Of Osiris Facebook:



lmao


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bpprox22




----------



## Sumsar

Dunno if you guys are aware of this youtube channel, but the epicness is quite real:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Sumsar said:


> Dunno if you guys are aware of this youtube channel, but the epicness is quite real:


----------



## Leviathus

lmfao^


----------



## You

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>


 

Salamander Man


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Sumsar

Since this thread turned into a 'post on-purpose-bad covers' here is one from before the internet, or at least from it's early days:

 

Followed by some oldschool thrash


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This is amazing.

xSPONGEXCOREx


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I posted this in the recent Nickelback thread, but...


----------



## chassless

... when _did_ nickelback become heavier than suicide silence?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

chassless said:


> ... when _did_ nickelback become heavier than suicide silence?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=319092

compared to

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=318604


----------



## chassless

i'm surprised, to say the least! though i haven't followed what nickelback's been doing in 10 years or so.


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


>


[internetopinion]I gotta agree with the doge. Though the song Earthborn Evolution is mind-bendingly amazing.[/internetopinion]


----------



## MetalGravy

The Spanish Inquisition said:


>





That's the wrong singer


----------



## Mike

Soon...


----------



## Mike




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this popped into my head while changing strings


----------



## DredFul

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVv8EYlMuyE&


----------



## chassless

^ heh you can hear the whole thing clip


----------



## BlackMastodon

That made me want to play CS:GO again.


----------



## Sumsar




----------



## SD83

If that was actually the music they were dancing to, it would explain why everyone else looks like they're just taking a nap standing.


----------



## Nlelith

Not quite music-related or meme, but good enough to revive this thread:


----------



## Sumsar

The answer is djent!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stealing from MetalSucks


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Sumsar

This could probably happen at a Rammstein concert


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## High Plains Drifter

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



I just showed this to my fiance who for some reason finds it hilarious. Now we're having an amusing discussion about the difference between "That's only happened maybe once or twice" vs "That has happened multiple times". Probably not hard to guess which one of those statements came from her and which came from me lol.


----------



## MoonJelly

I've had that conversation with my wife too. It usually ends with me pointing at her huge pile of shoes.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

lol ^^^. Maybe my girl needs to get on-board with something like that since I seem to have GAS more frequently than not.


----------



## bpprox22




----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ I nearly coughed up my food lol


----------



## MoonJelly

I would love to see a full shot of that guitar. I imagine it having a '59 body in iced tea burst


----------



## chassless

^ or the pic is just shopped


----------



## A-Branger

MoonJelly said:


> I would love to see a full shot of that guitar. I imagine it having a '59 body in iced tea burst



strat body with the pickguard with a TOM bridge and 4 knobs


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

A-Branger said:


> strat body with the pickguard with a TOM bridge and 4 knobs



a tele with that setup would be awesome


----------



## dr_game0ver

https://www.thomann.de/gb/fano_carved_top_tc6_tobaccoburst_md.htm
?


----------



## A-Branger

MoonJelly said:


> I would love to see a full shot of that guitar. I imagine it having a '59 body in iced tea burst





A-Branger said:


> strat body with the pickguard with a TOM bridge and 4 knobs





M3CHK1LLA said:


> a tele with that setup would be awesome




and then.....



dr_game0ver said:


> https://www.thomann.de/gb/fano_carved_top_tc6_tobaccoburst_md.htm
> ?



ROFL  no fricking way!!!! 


... pic for reference for those too lazy to click


----------



## chassless




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## bpprox22

I love Comeback Kid and just realized I forgot all about this video after listening to this song this morning.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## coffeeflush

All_¥our_Bass;4720017 said:


>



I lol'd literally upon hearing this
The white russian I was drinking burst through my nose


----------



## SwingMachine

KnightBrolaire said:


>



This is gold


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SwingMachine said:


> This is gold



i know, I was cracking up when I saw it. I remember when toone actually built that on the headstock of the guitar and tried to act like it was a big deal.


----------



## Electric Wizard

All those sharp metal things on a Suhr tho...


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> i know, I was cracking up when I saw it. I remember when toone actually built that on the headstock of the guitar and tried to act like it was a big deal.



Wait was it actually a functioning bottle opener? I thought it was just a hole that looked like on for stylistic reasons.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Wait was it actually a functioning bottle opener? I thought it was just a hole that looked like on for stylistic reasons.



yup actually functional bottle opener/guitar hanger.
http://www.ricktoone.com/2012/03/guitar-headstock-bottle-opener.html


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> yup actually functional bottle opener/guitar hanger.
> http://www.ricktoone.com/2012/03/guitar-headstock-bottle-opener.html



Good lord...


----------



## bostjan

Well, it got everyone's attention, at least.  I really don't mind Rick Toone's aesthetic, although I sure as hell am not going to trust using my neck as a bottle opener.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

All_¥our_Bass;4720017 said:


>



EVH's first Frankenstein neck had a Strat headstock with a Gibson logo on it, IIRC.

But I would love a neck like this for playing out. Just to see if anyone notices. Or a Strandberg with a Gretsch logo.


----------



## Roon4me




----------



## KnightBrolaire

^this one is my favorite


----------



## bpprox22

Not really a meme but I thought this would be a nice home for it


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## 27duuude

This guy not knowing any theory and having a massive sub count.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHaF-0_HBjg


----------



## Kaura

27duuude said:


> This guy not knowing any theory and having a massive sub count.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHaF-0_HBjg



>11k 
>massive

I wouldn't call that massive.


----------



## TheKindred

i wouldn't call it a meme either....


----------



## TedEH

TheKindred said:


> i wouldn't call it a meme either....



To be fair, isn't the word "meme" sort of misused all the time anyway? Calling something a meme is supposed to imply that there's been some kind of propagation of the idea or joke behind it, but we've stretched the definition in colloquial use to just mean any image with a joke in it.

Much like calling something "viral" before anyone has seen it yet.

The internet is weird.


----------



## CapnForsaggio

TedEH said:


> To be fair, isn't the word "meme" sort of misused all the time anyway? Calling something a meme is supposed to imply that there's been some kind of propagation of the idea or joke behind it, but we've stretched the definition in colloquial use to just mean any image with a joke in it.
> 
> Much like calling something "viral" before anyone has seen it yet.
> 
> The internet is weird.



Ironically, yes. 

Richard Dawkins could write an updated book on the actual meme: 

'Misuse of the word meme'


----------



## chassless

no, a meme isn't an image or a joke that necessarily went viral. it's an image/joke based on a template, with a slight variation in context from the original. hence the mimetic aspect of 'memes'.

... but who gives a carp, or a ship, because just post funny stuff.


----------



## Fraz666

not a meme but...


----------



## chassless

^ my picking hand being so undisciplined and clumsy is why my friend suggests i try going lefty. thinking out of the box might be a good thing but i'm not sure i'd like to start everything again from scratch ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## A-Branger




----------



## MoonJelly

That's pretty much me in a week, when i get my rg8


----------



## Nlelith

It's fake, but headline is actually funny.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


>



More like


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## KnightBrolaire

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



lmao yup


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My girlfriend made this one... lmfao!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## bpprox22




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

When you encounter a video or any social media post with Jeff Kiesel.....



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> When you encounter a video or any social media post with Jeff Kiesel.....
> 
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Spot on haha!!! I can't even listen to my music around most people I know... I really don't get it either, heavier music is soothing to me if just listening in the car or kicking back at the desk. Double bass pedals and heavy riffs just make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Spot on haha!!! I can't even listen to my music around most people I know... I really don't get it either, heavier music is soothing to me if just listening in the car or kicking back at the desk. Double bass pedals and heavy riffs just make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


yup, none of my friends/relatives are really into metal anymore except my cousin and he doesn't like death metal, he likes crap like the new Volumes album ;_;


----------



## p0ke

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Spot on haha!!! I can't even listen to my music around most people I know... I really don't get it either, heavier music is soothing to me if just listening in the car or kicking back at the desk. Double bass pedals and heavy riffs just make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.



Haha, same here. Also songs that play on the radio don't generally get stuck in my head, I get some blast beat stuff stuck in there instead  My wife even gets annoyed sometimes when I'm driving because I tend to finger drum on the steering wheel when stopping at red lights etc. and because I have that stuff spinning in my head, I'll play some blast beats


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Screenshot_20170726-004643 by al b, on Flickr


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## will_shred

Black metal memes <3


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

When a snare hits you like this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://thehardtimes.net/music/amps-left-accidentally-record-new-sunn-o-album/


----------



## vilk

fwiw when I saw Sunn O))) last year they did put their guitars up on top of the amps and walk offstage for probably like 5 minutes and it was fucking dope. I seriously can't wait to see that band again. If you ever get the opportunity you shouldn't pass it up.


----------



## TedEH

^ Not gonna lie, I don't see the appeal of that. I could do that at home for a lot cheaper.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

while were on the subject...


----------



## MFB

M3CHK1LLA said:


> while were on the subject...



I'm kind of disappointed they didn't write it as "SLO)))W"


----------



## chassless

Wish i could take a picture and make a quirky meme out of it, but yesterday i saw the lebanese equivalent of an upper middle class soccer mom, compete with the tacky makeup and the straightened hair and plastic surgeries, wearing a slightly fancy white top, that says, black on white, Napal Death.


----------



## chassless

Woops, double post.


----------



## bostjan

chassless said:


> Napal Death.



Your typo or the shirt's?


----------



## vilk

TedEH said:


> ^ Not gonna lie, I don't see the appeal of that. I could do that at home for a lot cheaper.



Then you must have a lot of amps dude


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> Then you must have a lot of amps dude


o_o wow and I thought necrophagist was crazy for playing with 4 4x12 with his engl


----------



## bostjan

Meh, I could do my own rendition of Sunn O))) with just one really loud amp. I can even wrap myself in a bedsheet and fire up the old fog machine. If you want the ultra-budget version of one of their concerts, just plug in a practice amp and set the gain to one billion, plug a cable into the amp and leave the other end of the cable sitting on the floor for fifteen minutes.

I really don't see the appeal of going to a concert and listening to feedback for hours on end. I have a suspicion that drugs need to be involved somehow in order to make the experience enjoyable. I'll pass.

You don't see most bands really using a lot of stage volume anymore. I think that it used to kind of be the appeal of rock shows in the 70's, but then everybody was losing their hearing, so stage volume went back to sub-ear-bleed levels in the 80's and 90's. Now (well, more like 15 years ago), it's made an underground comeback. I've been to a couple of metal shows locally where there was one guitarist running multiple high gain amps into huge speaker cabinets, and, even with decent ear plugs, I still had ringing in my ears afterward. In one case, my skin actually hurt afterward, from being literally pushed back by the sound pressure.


----------



## vilk

Hey man, you cannot play a Sunn O))) tune by leaving a cable unplugged lying on the ground, the songs aren't only just feedback, and I wasn't on drugs (unless you count beer) when I thoroughly enjoyed their performance.

It's my understanding that they actually have to practice a lot to get everything to sound just right live. And it did sound extra good live--way better than listening to a CD in my car.

That feeling of being pushed by sound pressure is sorta what their gigs are all about. The ceiling at Thalia Hall started crumbling. I bet the owner was freaking the fuck out.

I totally understand if that doesn't sound appealing to you though. My wife didn't like it either


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> Hey man, you cannot play a Sunn O))) tune by leaving a cable unplugged lying on the ground, the songs aren't only just feedback, and I wasn't on drugs (unless you count beer) when I thoroughly enjoyed their performance.
> 
> It's my understanding that they actually have to practice a lot to get everything to sound just right live. And it did sound extra good live--way better than listening to a CD in my car.
> 
> That feeling of being pushed by sound pressure is sorta what their gigs are all about. The ceiling at Thalia Hall started crumbling. I bet the owner was freaking the fuck out.
> 
> I totally understand if that doesn't sound appealing to you though. My wife didn't like it either



Everybody has his or her own bag, of course.

I do have to call you out on your comments, though. I mean, how on earth is it necessary to practice a lot in order to leave your guitars on top of your amps and walk off stage?

I mean, I don't really want to knock anyone's artistry, since, well, whatever Sunn O))) does is certainly cool enough for them to have gobs of fans, and they do certainly push some limits, but you can't get me to believe that they are doing anything that requires anywhere near the level of technical skill to pull off as what the average metal band does.

Skill =/= goodness, of course....however, leaving your amps on EXTRA LOUD and walking off stage to let your excessive stage volume overwhelm the audience (and the structural integrity of the venue) with feedback =/= anything that requires a lot of practice.


----------



## vilk

idk man it was I myself who made a joke about Sunn O))) practice when I was told by another user on SSO that they practice a lot

and as I wrote before, they only did the walk off stage thing for 5 minutes, and it was after they had gotten everything just right for them to do that. 5 minutes of show that was at least 2 hours

I can't comment on how difficult or easy it is to get that many amps to sound just right, as I've never even owned a tube amplifier or 4x12 cab. I know that I personally don't have an easy time replicating feedback on demand, so to me it seems like something you might need to practice. But there's more to it than that. There's some sounds that the band makes that I don't understand exactly what it is. There's this part in Cry For the Weeper that sounds like air molecules getting ripped into atoms, and they pulled it off live and it sounded so gnarly that I started yelling. Not that I could even hear myself.

If it weren't for that you seem very opposed to the band I'd tell you to go to one of their shows and see for yourself!


----------



## chassless

bostjan said:


> Your typo or the shirt's?



mine, woopsies! i hate typing on tablets


----------



## Fraz666

bostjan said:


> I mean, how on earth is it necessary to practice a lot in order to leave your guitars on top of your amps and walk off stage?


I think the practice isn't for the technique, it is for playing together: not so easy without drums and with a note every 30 seconds

I saw them once and they were insanely precise and heavy


----------



## TedEH

Hurts my brain a little bit to read their AUDIO PHILOSOPHY. Sounds like something a high school kid would dream up. I mean, I get it.... but I don't get it. As in, I understand what they're going for, but it doesn't appeal to me. And I don't need my tinnitus getting any worse. I've been in a room with a single triple recto cranked and it's horribly unpleasant. Basically all you hear is white noise at that point. There's not much musicality to it anymore. Sure, it's "cool", and at that scale I'm sure it sounds unique- if you can even hear it at all.



vilk said:


> I've never even owned a tube amplifier or 4x12 cab. I know that I personally don't have an easy time replicating feedback on demand, so to me it seems like something you might need to practice


Honestly, it's not hard at all with some amps. Any 100w tube amp I've ever tried cranked way up is basically deafening and will feedback if you so much as look at it funny. Some amps are harder NOT to feedback.


----------



## bostjan

bostjan said:


> I do have to call you out on your comments, though. I mean, how on earth is it necessary to practice a lot in order to leave your guitars on top of your amps and walk off stage?





Fraz666 said:


> I think the practice isn't for the technique, it is for playing together: not so easy without drums and with a note every 30 seconds
> 
> I saw them once and they were insanely precise and heavy


Easy. When I put my guitar on top of my amp, you do the same. When I walk back out on stage, you do the same. How much practice does that require? None.


----------



## vilk

yeah well all the shit you like is even dumber and easier so there I win


----------



## bostjan

vilk said:


> yeah well all the shit you like is even dumber and easier so there I win



What a silly comment in response to me pointing out another silly comment in defense of someone else who pointed out another silly comment. Silliness level 5000 reached. Troll mode unlocked. Congrats.


----------



## vilk

I used to mock the band hard for years before drone music clicked for me. My high school side project grindcore band even had a song called _O))) God I Hate You._ It was Boris' album Feedbacker that finally made it all make sense. You should give it a spin!


----------



## bostjan

I'll check it out this afternoon. Thanks.

For the record, I really do not dislike Sunn O))), I just take them at face value.


----------



## vilk

bostjan said:


> I'll check it out this afternoon. Thanks.
> 
> For the record, I really do not dislike Sunn O))), I just take them at face value.



The trick to enjoying music so slow is to not be _waiting for the next part_. Also no skipping ahead!


----------



## oracles

You either "get" Sunn, or you don't, but you're objectively oversimplifying what they do. If it doesn't appeal to you, cool, that's fine, but to call what they do easy is far from the truth. It's a lot more difficult than you think.


----------



## bostjan

oracles said:


> You either "get" Sunn, or you don't, but you're objectively oversimplifying what they do. If it doesn't appeal to you, cool, that's fine, but to call what they do easy is far from the truth. It's a lot more difficult than you think.


Me?
How? I was taking a quote right from someone who was relating his concert experience in the thread (vilk).


----------



## vilk

^he's talking about you saying that Sunn is musically the same as listening to an unplugged practice amp or that there's no practice necessary for their live performance


----------



## bostjan

I thought "ultra-low budget" qualifiers made clear the tongue-in-cheek nature of my joke. I also thought it was clear that my "no practice" comment was directed at the act of leaving guitars on top of amplifiers. 

I apologize if anyone was offended by that. Sometimes ideas sound crystal clear when I read them back after I type them out, but nothing can be typed out with accurate vocal inflection.


----------



## coffeeflush

Make memes not war


----------



## Lindmann




----------



## MoonJelly

Whew. dog tax


----------



## Lindmann




----------



## coffeeflush

Don't they require a bit of wood routing?


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shamelessly stolen from the Fortin FB page


----------



## chassless

^ i've been out of the fx loop, what's that new 33 pedal supposed to be ?

edit: oh right i see 'shuggah sig wow ok.


----------



## MoonJelly

Aaaand this is the reason I can't watch Crossroads.


----------



## boozeislove

Or when the guitar isnt even plugged in


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shamelessly stolen from the Fortin FB page


Needs reversed.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I literally laughed out loud at this! good one...

I gotta wonder what was this dude actually doing in the pic though? Maybe a density test


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Almost positive it's Paul Reed Smith himself just being goofy. Dudes got a pretty decent sense of humor


----------



## Petar Bogdanov




----------



## dr_game0ver

Yep, that's our Glenn!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

BrailleDecibel said:


>



Gibsons? what's the matter? I just read somewhere today that Gibsons really start to loosen up and get that classy tone after their 2nd or 3rd broken headstock repair...


----------



## NotDonVito

Original


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## MoonJelly

All About That Bass was the best


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

this is too real man^


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## dr_game0ver

A 3mn black metal song is called the intro.


----------



## Lindmann

....and why is grindcore missing??


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bpprox22




----------



## BlackMastodon

This last page is fucking killing it.


----------



## MoonJelly




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Djents not hot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shamelessly reposting my own picture given recent announcements.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

shit I'd listen to korn covering some of these songs, the hanson one is actually really good


----------



## MoonJelly




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MoonJelly said:


>




This one is great, and for the most part, I agree with the wrestlers used. I think Lesnar should've been used for Deathcore, though. 

But Warrior is perfect for glam metal; he looks like he should've been in a metal band as the lead guitarist. He would've given Lynch a run for his money.

Stone Cold Steve Austin is perfect as hard rock in attitude, though he could use a lot more hair. Mick Foley is hilariously fitting as stoner metal, and HHH definitely looks like he could've been in an 80s thrash metal band. And the fact that the Brothers of Destruction are black metal and death metal is hysterical.

A+ meme.


----------



## MoonJelly

Thank you, can't take credit, it's a mini dump from the facespace. I picked a few to save while I was looking for one of John Mayer holding a Metal Zone like he was promoting it


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

MoonJelly said:


>



That’s hilarious


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

MoonJelly said:


>



That’s hilarious


----------



## QuantumCybin

Let it be known page 324 of this thread delivered consistently hilarious results; fucking amazing


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Furtive Glance

Been failing so hard at posting images lately. Hopefully my latest creation somehow makes it through the internet tubes!


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Everything about that meme is awful.


----------



## Metropolis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Everything about that meme is awful.



So awful that it's good?


----------



## bpprox22

A-Branger said:


>



That's a textbook use of a meme if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## A-Branger

bpprox22 said:


> That's a textbook use of a meme if I've ever seen one.


yeh I just saw it on his profile pic replies. But although you right, thats kinda the point of a "meme", a repetition of the same joke format with different context. Or at least thats what used to be


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


lmao


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Haha, that was excellent!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## QuantumCybin




----------



## TedEH

I keep seeing jokes come up about guitar-guys at parties. Do people hate party guitar guys that much?


----------



## bpprox22

TedEH said:


> I keep seeing jokes come up about guitar-guys at parties. Do people hate party guitar guys that much?



Only if they play chords and sing/rap over them.


----------



## vilk

TedEH said:


> I keep seeing jokes come up about guitar-guys at parties. Do people hate party guitar guys that much?



If it's early stages of the party and he's putting on a show, then yeah most people hate that. 

If it's after midnight and everyone is really wasted and you got 10 people singing along together, then it can be a good party activity.


----------



## TheKindred

bpprox22 said:


> Only if they play chords and sing/rap over them.



don't forget wonderwall...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheKindred said:


> don't forget wonderwall...


Oasis isn't bad, but people busting that song out certainly are.


----------



## A-Branger

vilk said:


> If it's early stages of the party and he's putting on a show, then yeah most people hate that.
> 
> If it's after midnight and everyone is really wasted and you got 10 people singing along together, then it can be a good party activity.


until they start to sing every stupid sad/pop/singuersongwriter/knife into heart crying sad pop song and everyone sings along. Whihc eventually brings the whole mood of the party into a depressive calm wind down "meh" state athat theres no recover from because its too late.

like I got an amazing idea!, lets grab this awesome party and lets all sit down to listent to one guy/girl try to get overly vibrato singing over the most pop overly played song you have heard and probably tired of it, but on an acoustic format.


----------



## blacai

I saw this today, quite funny ...For those who cannot Spanish: "They shut him up. Javier Reyes, singer, known as 'El príncipe del Corrido' who composed pieces for 'El Ojos' was shot to death"
Obviously they didn't check who this Javier Reyes really was


----------



## QuantumCybin

Another one lol


----------



## dr_game0ver

When i go to parties and a pick the guitar, peoples expect me to play wonderwall... So i play The Bard Song just to f*cked with them!


----------



## odibrom

Probably old news for many, but funny anyway..


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## QuantumCybin

North Korean kids playing Meshuggah.

Top comment, you might be wondering? “I bet they’re signed to Nuclear Blast Records”


----------



## MoonJelly

Sushi on Petrucci


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

Stoner rock, specifically.


----------



## QuantumCybin

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I’m dying lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè

Don't know if it has been posted but i find it hilarious


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Winspear

Dead


----------



## MoonJelly

Self-Savage af.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè

I love Prog Snob


----------



## Xaios

This comic, especially the second frame, is an extremely on-point metaphor for GAS:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Xaios said:


> This comic, especially the second frame, is an extremely on-point metaphor for GAS:


#tooaccurate


----------



## BlackMastodon

The Gojira whale noises one slayed me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the only guitar with a floyd that I can tolerate is the george lynch sig


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sum 41 died after the chuck album as far as i'm concerned


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Is that Fat Mike in the center?



KnightBrolaire said:


>


Just have fun with it!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is that Fat Mike in the center?
> 
> 
> Just have fun with it!


it's deryck whibley, lead singer of sum 41.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Sumsar

Was randomly looking for a cycling thread that I seemed to remember that we had on this site since I had just been out riding, anyway the google result is pretty weird but maybe an idea for a thread on this site?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

God, this site *IS *a complete fucking joke! Ples raspec him famali.


----------



## lurè




----------



## QuantumCybin

Someone has been secretly recording my practice sessions....


----------



## odibrom

wow... words escape me to comment that video...


----------



## Tortellini

Sumsar said:


> Was randomly looking for a cycling thread that I seemed to remember that we had on this site since I had just been out riding, anyway the google result is pretty weird but maybe an idea for a thread on this site?
> 
> View attachment 60612


A lot of people get banned from sevenstring lol 
I know this personally.


----------



## TedEH

Tortellini said:


> A lot of people get banned from sevenstring lol


I know people say that kind of thing all the time.... but I've said some stupid things on this website and so far no bans.


----------



## dr_game0ver

yeah but they are not Jeff Kiesel stupid.


----------



## Necris

When a Black Metal musician has a moment of realization.


----------



## lurè




----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> View attachment 61041


!
Looks like that almost worked.


----------



## spudmunkey

Wait, THAT'S how that failed? Damn...color me impressed.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> !
> Looks like that almost worked.


Needs torx screws.


----------



## odibrom

That pic has been riding the Facebook today...


----------



## A-Branger

The906 said:


> Needs torx screws.


----------



## lurè

Next step is trying to solder the strings on the bridge


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

wow....and those saddes are flipped upside down to boot


----------



## A-Branger

hey at least the system work. the b string broke and the ball end is still there lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

would hate use the whammy and lose an eye when the ball end comes loose


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

M3CHK1LLA said:


> would hate use the whammy and lose an eye when the ball end comes loose


----------



## A-Branger

M3CHK1LLA said:


> would hate use the whammy and lose an eye when the ball end comes loose


do people still use the whammy bar on Strats?


----------



## BlackMastodon

First time trying to post from an album on the site so let's see how this goes...













A45DF4C9-582C-4A7D-91C2-A88200EAB458



__ BlackMastodon
__ May 20, 2018


----------



## odibrom

M3CHK1LLA said:


> would hate use the whammy and lose an eye when the ball end comes loose



Now that you mention it, I wonder how are the strings at the other end...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

A-Branger said:


> do people still use the whammy bar on Strats?


Strats don't have whammy bars. Just Reverb tanks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MFB

Between that comment and his video for "New Light", that man is even more of a treasure than I have given him credit for


----------



## MoonJelly

customer for that guitar was probably just like, "Yeah, I really wish the headstock wouldn't immediately snap off when I gently bump into something. Got anything for that?" And this was their best solution.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

me af


----------



## MoonJelly

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Damn right, it's all right there!


----------



## QuantumCybin

Haven’t posted in a couple weeks, was struck with memespiration (that’s inspiration, not perspiration, sweaty) and made this


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## Lindmann

This actually happened just a moment ago

...when a convertible with the music kranked approaches pretty fast...


----------



## Lindmann

hmm...the link has gone. Gonna try a different hoster

...when a convertible with the music kranked approaches pretty fast...


----------



## Nlelith

Mick Gordon edit of the new Doom Eternal trailer is pretty good.


----------



## gienek

Nlelith said:


> Mick Gordon edit of the new Doom Eternal trailer is pretty good.



Dont get it


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


>




 so much yes!


----------



## Edika

Even though I've liked I heard from Ghost that was damn funny


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A-Branger said:


>


The joys of using graphite or other options on the nut.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The joys of using graphite or other options on the nut.



The joys of floyd rose...


----------



## Lindmann

Kaura said:


> The joys of floyd rose...


The joys of evertune...


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> The joys of floyd rose...


No such thing.


----------



## lurè




----------



## spudmunkey

Holy shit...so good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NotDonVito

I know alot of people here are probably subbed, but I had to post lol.


----------



## dr_game0ver

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Ugrutrur is my next black metal band! I also agree we do need a new More album.


----------



## ThePIGI King

dr_game0ver said:


> Ugrutrur is my next black metal band! I also agree we do need a new More album.



 the only thing that caught me off gaurd enough to actually break down laughing. Thank you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

You forgot one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fresh relevant OC


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Replace "8-strings" with "7-strings" and you have me the passed year.  I've been through a couple of 7s and had to sell them because I keep going back to baritone 6-strings.

Also


----------



## KnightBrolaire

20368807_672365906298543_5216782191011775822_o by al b, on Flickr


19780650_664643250404142_2367275719821677090_o by al b, on Flickr


21014173_684214721780328_4925311871926159429_o by al b, on Flickr


20819661_683302141871586_1389809202663234412_o by al b, on Flickr


20746206_681458028722664_5064532010117952764_o by al b, on Flickr


20622315_679214778946989_5234431355043396127_n by al b, on Flickr


36516792_839415906260208_5600907614801100800_o by al b, on Flickr


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Is this a comic book representation of the porn parody "How I got Pegged By Your Mother"?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is this a comic book representation of the porn parody "How I got Pegged By Your Mother"?


yes


----------



## KnightBrolaire

36454287_262566741158332_7276399843306635264_n by al b, on Flickr


36228108_833508710184261_6699805032189001728_n by al b, on Flickr


35790487_829558187245980_1517705742914682880_o by al b, on Flickr


21731646_694858244049309_708938268906815610_o by al b, on Flickr


21462906_691819731019827_5191650952588142544_n by al b, on Flickr


21248493_688978154637318_8917996881359357000_o by al b, on Flickr


21106445_686531821548618_7692937372105030287_n by al b, on Flickr


----------



## Necris

KnightBrolaire said:


> 20368807_672365906298543_5216782191011775822_o by al b, on Flickr


I don't know, man, I have a hard time believing admitting to even liking Attila would lead to any sort of sexual activity.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bart wore it better.


----------



## A-Branger

lurè said:


> View attachment 62418


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## vilk

KnightBrolaire said:


>



OK I definitely had the exact shirt, bracelets, nails, Korn wallet, and Iowa when I was in 8th grade in 2003    

I had some goth pants too but not the same ones pictured, and my boots were just black leather standard issue from the army navy surplus and my hair was just long, but damn whoever made that meme totally fucking nailed it so good


----------



## BlackMastodon

That fucking 5 Finger Death Punch one, Jesus.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao




This actually makes me want and go watch Infowars. It seems like a hilarious show. But I don't want to add to his views in youtube and make him think his insane ramblings have an impact.


----------



## lurè




----------



## MoonJelly

lurè said:


> View attachment 62461
> 
> 
> View attachment 62462



Accurate, but I'd prefer Oliver Platt as Portnoy.


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè

View attachment 62571


----------



## KnightBrolaire

who needs theory when i can just use delays and phasersssssss


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Phasers are fun.


----------



## blacai




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

Customer: Oh Lord!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> Customer: Oh Lord!


Said totally like Bernie Mac.


----------



## Drache713

Kind of off topic, but I figured I'd ask here...I saw a meme a couple of weeks ago that was hysterical because of it being so true - on one site it had "2000's Metal" and below it pictures of a Peavey 5150, Mesa Cab, Ibanez TS9, and ESP Eclipse, and on the other side was "Modern Metal" and below it pictures of an Axe-Fx, Orange Cab, Ibanez RGD and Horizon Precision Drive.

The problem is I can't find the meme anywhere now and I forgot to save it! Anyone here know what I'm talking about or by chance seen it?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I'm so guilty of this. I haven't had a tone knob stay on a guitar for 10 years now xD


----------



## Hollowway

I’m surprised no one’s put this one in here. It’s my favorite iteration!


----------



## lurè




----------



## blacai




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## squids

relatable


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Vyn

squids said:


> relatable



So much this. I remember hearing people rave about them, seeing the aesthetic and going "These dudes must be some amazing black metal act." I have never been more disappointed by my expectations.


----------



## possumkiller

Vyn said:


> So much this. I remember hearing people rave about them, seeing the aesthetic and going "These dudes must be some amazing black metal act." I have never been more disappointed by my expectations.


Idk. I was in Iraq in 2003 and reading magazines raving about St. Anger being so awesome with Metallica going back to their roots and shit so I had my (ex)wife buy the CD and ship it to me...


----------



## Exchanger




----------



## blacai

^^


----------



## spudmunkey

Shawn White and Eddie Vedder?


----------



## Xaios

Vyn said:


> So much this. I remember hearing people rave about them, seeing the aesthetic and going "These dudes must be some amazing black metal act." I have never been more disappointed by my expectations.


Same here. Talk about a shock to the system.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Vyn said:


> So much this. I remember hearing people rave about them, seeing the aesthetic and going "These dudes must be some amazing black metal act." I have never been more disappointed by my expectations.


I also thought this and couldn't get into them at first but then I heard Square Hammer and that song kicks all kinds of ass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ghost is like muse at their worst, just with a costume gimmick.


----------



## squids

BlackMastodon said:


> I also thought this and couldn't get into them at first but then I heard Square Hammer and that song kicks all kinds of ass.



for me it was "check this out, really doom metal-y"
Listens to Absolution, ok i'm digging this i guess
Guy starts singing. big ol NOPE.


----------



## Randy

Very versatile band with fairly good musicians and serious songwriting chops. There are definitely songs I like, songs I don't from a musical position but that happens when band is pretty diverse. But the guy's 'pinched nose' voice is grating in a way that I'd say turns MOST people off when they hear it the first time, just some people get past it and some don't but I don't think much of anybody 'likes' it.


----------



## TedEH

^ I can think of a handful of bands that fit that description really well. Megadeth, as an obvious example.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Can confirm. Can't take Dave's voice seriously. 

"Hey me, it's me again"


----------



## TedEH

Coheed and Cambria was another one for me where I had to get over the vocals before I could really enjoy it.


----------



## possumkiller

Everything with distortion vocals I had to acquire a taste for.


----------



## Vyn

I don't have an image for this, but "Will you make lefties" is now officially the "Will you come to Brazil" of luthiers.


----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire

meme jazz is the future


----------



## auxioluck

That is fucking fantastic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just replace motorcycles with knives for me.


----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


> meme jazz is the future


----------



## TheKindred

SSO doesn't have enough "like" buttons for meme jazz


----------



## KnightBrolaire

_s h o t s f i r e d_






26686040_881801068655156_3818534471382042571_o by al b, on Flickr


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


>


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Satchel's new overdrive


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hurr durr if i buy t000sin's pickups I'll sound just like him








bc rich is trash, except for the eagle or maybe the ironbird


----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire

nope I didn't spend 800$ on a new pistol or another guitar, must be a fraudulent charge


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i swear to god if I see people wearing digi camo shorts...


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> i swear to god if I see people wearing digi camo shorts...



ha! I have like 16 trousers that need to be converted, half of them digital flavors. Don't hate!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> ha! I have like 16 trousers that need to be converted, half of them digital flavors. Don't hate!


dude just sell all your old uniforms to american apparel 
the old grey pt jackets and acu fleeces are worth 60$ apparently


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


>



This. Sometimes I wonder how my non-musical friends put up with me xD


----------



## Ebony




----------



## TedEH

Vyn said:


> Sometimes I wonder how my non-musical friends put up with me xD


That picture sometimes feels like my life in a nutshell, when 90% of what I do is guitars and programming.


----------



## odibrom

Ebony said:


>



Nice meme... me likes it a lot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


>



lol I posted that in the what are you listening thread a few months ago.
it's killer


----------



## QuantumCybin

Only question left is what instrument would each of them play??


----------



## possumkiller

I think that guy on the right may be onto something big. Long bangs in front. Long hair in back. Really short on top. This is like the mullet of the future.


----------



## Xaios

possumkiller said:


> I think that guy on the right may be onto something big. Long bangs in front. Long hair in back. Really short on top. This is like the mullet of the future.


His mullet has a mullet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Xaios said:


> His mullet has a mullet.


_mulletception
_


----------



## QuantumCybin

lol, living here in the mountains of TN, I see a handful of mullets a month, unfortunately...


----------



## Xaios

KnightBrolaire said:


> _mulletception
> _


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

This has likely been posted already but it gets me every time.


----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## possumkiller

QuantumCybin said:


> Only question left is what instrument would each of them play??


----------



## lurè

Best song is "Creeping Meth"


----------



## possumkiller

lurè said:


> Best song is "Creeping Meth"


In Kurt's case I think maybe Shortest Jaw.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Methtallica: Putting the "Het" in "Methamphetamine" since 1981.


----------



## bostjan

"Can somebody come down here to the city jail? Put $5 on my books and brang me some smokes" - John "Barry Larry Terry" Hatfield, after being arrested for unlawful possession of a wild animal and riding a bicycle after dark without a headlight.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> "Can somebody come down here to the city jail? Put $5 on my books and brang me some smokes" - John "Barry Larry Terry" Hatfield, after being arrested for unlawful possession of a wild animal and riding a bicycle after dark without a headlight.


"They stoled my fanny pack."


----------



## possumkiller

Unfortunately, Clive Barton was killed in a meth lab explosion in the back of the tour bus. His replacement was Jasper Newstein.


----------



## lurè

He did a good job on "The Meth Album", classics as Wherever I May Roll, Nothing Else Meth, Of Wolf and Meth and My Friend Of Misheroin.


----------



## bostjan

You forgot "Higher Than Thou," "Don't Tread on Meth," and "The God That Freebased."


----------



## possumkiller

bostjan said:


> You forgot "The God That Freebased."


I think you mean "The Lab That Failed".


----------



## Seabeast2000

"Harvester of Pseudofed-AH!"
"Leper Methiah"
"The Four Methmen"
"Disposable Needles"


----------



## Seabeast2000

doubloon posto


----------



## spudmunkey

"(Anesthesia) Pulling out my own Teeth"
"Leper Methssaiah"
"For Meth the Meth Meths"
"4 Non-Blondes"


----------



## QuantumCybin

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 63297
> View attachment 63298




Dude this is the best post of 2018


----------



## Kaura

This thread now reminds me of another music related forum which I believe banned Metallica-threads for some time because it got filled with one-liners like in this thread at the moment.


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> This thread now reminds me of another music related forum which I believe banned Metallica-threads for some time because it got filled with one-liners like in this thread at the moment.


"Tweak and Destroy"


----------



## lurè

I guess it's time for a separate thread filled with band one-liners.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

What would an ss.org poster, lab-grown from our combined DNA, look like? 

I’ll start with this:





Tell me this guy doesn’t djent with all the latest gear.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> What would an ss.org poster, lab-grown from our combined DNA, look like?
> 
> I’ll start with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me this guy doesn’t djent with all the latest gear.


While also talking about how underrated Static-X is.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> While also talking about how underrated Static-X is.


First 3 albums were killer and I'll leave it at that. 




... Hey where'd you get a picture of me?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

LiveOVErdrive said:


> This has likely been posted already but it gets me every time.


----------



## bostjan

Who is that in the background of the Owen Wilson picture?!

Also, that should be a youtube vid.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Who is that in the background of the Owen Wilson picture?!
> 
> Also, that should be a youtube vid.


Terry Bradshaw?


----------



## bostjan

The906 said:


> Terry Bradshaw?


A ha!




Spoiler


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmaoo


----------



## lurè




----------



## lurè

and the best imho:


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I thought BB’s tribute to Yngwie was dying in the 80s.


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


>




Oomph, that's like the perfect negative caricature of Yngwie right there. His technique is so perfect, but I still hate that so much for almost every other reason.


----------



## lurè

bostjan said:


> Oomph, that's like the perfect negative caricature of Yngwie right there. His technique is so perfect, but I still hate that so much for almost every other reason.


He's a monster but everytime is the same choreography and these moves were probably cool 30 years ago.

Yngwie doesn't care and just keeps wearing his leather pants.


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> Yngwie doesn't care and just keeps wearing his leather pants.


Perfectly concise summary of all you need to know about Yngwie post-1989. 

It's like he sold his soul to the devil, and in return, he got uncanny guitar-playing ability, but had to wear the same pair of leather pants no matter how his body image changed, and also, he'd only be able to say new things for five years into the deal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

seeing people play with their thumb hooked over the neck triggers me so hard


----------



## BlackMastodon

Every got-dang time I see someone with their thumb on their fretboard I hear my old teacher saying "you should have enough space between your palm and your neck that a Mac truck can drive through there."

He was also my teacher in 8th grade.


----------



## bostjan

When I taught middle school band, I would encourage the kids to use traditional posture, but I never enforced that beyond giving a reminder whenever someone with poor posture was struggling.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Every got-dang time I see someone with their thumb on their fretboard I hear my old teacher saying "you should have enough space between your palm and your neck that a Mac truck can drive through there."


I hate seeing people with poor form. you're just asking for an injury playing that way. It just keeps tension on the wrist when there's no need to have tension there, plus it makes chording more difficult.


----------



## odibrom

For those with small hands specially, but then we look at Paul Gilbert's long hands and fingers and...


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hate seeing people with poor form. you're just asking for an injury playing that way. It just keeps tension on the wrist when there's no need to have tension there, plus it makes chording more difficult.



It makes some stuff easier. Like if it goes from a bar chord into some other stuff, it's always been easier for me to play the E string with my thumb so my fingers don't have to move as far.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> It makes some stuff easier. Like if it goes from a bar chord into some other stuff, it's always been easier for me to play the E string with my thumb so my fingers don't have to move as far.


there's some stuff like john mayer songs like neon where you absolutely have to use the thumb to help chord, but it's not really a thing to do continuously imo.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's some stuff like john mayer songs like neon where you absolutely have to use the thumb to help chord, but it's not really a thing to do continuously imo.



I didn't realize y'all meant keep it up there. Fuck that, my thumb usually ends up somewhere on the back of the neck.

I'm one of those guys that 90% of what I do I"m not sure what I'm doing, but it sounds good.


----------



## Vyn

BlackMastodon said:


> Every got-dang time I see someone with their thumb on their fretboard I hear my old teacher saying "you should have enough space between your palm and your neck that a Mac truck can drive through there."
> 
> He was also my teacher in 8th grade.



I learnt Classical formally for 6 years and putting the thumb over the fretboard was the biggest sin you could commit apart from playing in anything else other than classical position. Had to keep it about the middle of the neck, move it up towards the bass strings slightly when playing down there but that was it. Fuck, even got marked on thumb positioning. A little bit of the classical elitism has stayed unfortunately - I can't watch most blues/country dudes play a D chord without wanting to gouge my eyes out.


----------



## lurè




----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> View attachment 63634


I don't get it. Why does he sing "the lick?"


----------



## lurè

bostjan said:


> I don't get it. Why does he sing "the lick?"



I guess is the first and most famous thing related to music theory/jazz harmony.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love tesseract and karnivool, but karnivool is def better


----------



## lurè

Savage lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

NickLAudio said:


>


----------



## vilk

Does SRV even have any songs or is he just famous for using a tubescreamer? The only SRV song that I know is Little Wing by Jimi Hendrix. And the only reason I know about the TS is because of that hitler video


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> Does SRV even have any songs or is he just famous for using a tubescreamer? The only SRV song that I know is Little Wing by Jimi Hendrix. And the only reason I know about the TS is because of that hitler video


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> Does SRV even have any songs or is he just famous for using a tubescreamer? The only SRV song that I know is Little Wing by Jimi Hendrix. And the only reason I know about the TS is because of that hitler video


it would take like 2 secs to see a list of some of his more famous songs. he worked with bowie, dick dale and had a successful solo career. hell i'm not even a fan of srv and i knew that stuff


----------



## Seabeast2000

I sense the screams of millions of dad rockers crying out at once.


----------



## odibrom




----------



## KnightBrolaire

OC plz do not steal


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all of these work way bettter than they should


----------



## KnightBrolaire

seriously these are great


----------



## odibrom




----------



## MoonJelly

^the microwave is a nice touch.


----------



## odibrom

it's for instant popcorn...


----------



## Kaura

odibrom said:


> it's for instant popcorn...



I'd say it's for hot pockets because that's all you could afford to eat after such a rig.


----------



## lurè




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## neotronic

lurè said:


> View attachment 63087



Makes me think of Dying Fetus.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## spudmunkey

BrailleDecibel said:


>


 
The joke is funny enough on its own that it's not just a straight line/easy path even without looking at it too closely... However, it is actually amusing that there is no path that leads Maynard to Tool. [/thats'sthejoke,probably]


----------



## odibrom

You got the joke! Don't feel bad, I needed an explanation for the one with Bethoven, Van Gogh, Stevie Wonder and the RCA cable terminals...


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## spudmunkey

BrailleDecibel said:


>




How amusing...I haven't thought about this song for months, and just this morning I came upon this:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BrailleDecibel

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Eddie has his own line of chicken, yet it's Michael Anthony and Sammy Hagar who wind up in Chickenfoot...how does that work?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Please tell me the guy saving his guitars on the flood is not shooped.


----------



## Xaios

BlackMastodon said:


> Please tell me the guy saving his guitars on the flood is not shooped.


Sadly, it most definitely is.


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> Please tell me the guy saving his guitars on the flood is not shooped.





Xaios said:


> Sadly, it most definitely is.



The woman in the window is, but the guitars aren't.

"Lars [...] carries his friend's guitars as he walks through the floodwaters..."

Not all heroes wear capes.

https://www.timescolonist.com/news/b-c/photo-gallery-flooding-around-b-c-1.23305158

Here's another view on this page, just past half-way down:
https://vancouversun.com/news/local...-sending-military-to-help-flooded-communities

And another:
https://www.thespec.com/news-story/...ederal-assistance-approved-for-flooded-areas/


----------



## QuantumCybin




----------



## spudmunkey

QuantumCybin said:


>



Sometimes, you'd swear the the inside of the guitar looks like this...


----------



## Xaios

spudmunkey said:


> The woman in the window is, but the guitars aren't.
> 
> "Lars [...] carries his friend's guitars as he walks through the floodwaters..."
> 
> Not all heroes wear capes.
> 
> https://www.timescolonist.com/news/b-c/photo-gallery-flooding-around-b-c-1.23305158



It's weird, because if you look at the photo from that page...






...and compare it to the meme...


KnightBrolaire said:


>



It's clearly the same photo (cropping aside), but if you look at the case in the meme photo, someone overlayed a black blob onto the guitar case he's holding. Didn't notice at first, but the trim just kinda vanishes, whereas it's right there in the original. Because whoever did that did such a bad job, that's why I thought it was shopped. Plus, the potatocam level compression makes it look weird all by itself.

EDIT: Actually, looking at the rippling in the water, they're not the same photo. If I had to guess, the meme one was taken a split second earlier.


----------



## Randy

The girlfriend looks like a sprite from Lethal Enforcers.


----------



## A-Branger

still a hero regardless


----------



## odibrom

I don't know the story behind these photos, but there is no info on that house belonging to the man. Also, there is no prof that the "girl at the windows" is another shot, my guess is that the girl was pasted at that window and never even appeared there, she might even be from another part of the globe...


----------



## Kaura

Call me an asshole but this is very relatable...


----------



## lurè




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Original content:


----------



## odibrom




----------



## MoonJelly

Apparently I've got a lot of disorders. Or am I just colorblind?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> Apparently I've got a lot of disorders. Or am I just colorblind?


probably colorblind. be sure to thank your mom, since it's passed on the maternal side.


----------



## MoonJelly

/s


----------



## BrailleDecibel

More original content:


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BrailleDecibel said:


> More original content:



I should have absolutely not enjoyed that as much as I did


----------



## Vyn

BrailleDecibel said:


> More original content:
> View attachment 64217



That took me far longer to get than I admit. Fuck. So good xD


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i made a thing:


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I laughed more when I saw my friend (who is a death metal drummer) post this like:
Why is my sister's name Rose?
Because your mom likes roses.
Thanks dad!
No problem Blastbeat!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Edika

BrailleDecibel said:


> More original content:
> View attachment 64217



I need a bit of help with this as I'm not getting it. I'm going with tube on a cathod ray tube but I'm sure I'm overthinking it.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Edika said:


> I need a bit of help with this as I'm not getting it. I'm going with tube on a cathod ray tube but I'm sure I'm overthinking it.


Peavey on a TV. Yours is almost funny too!


----------



## Edika

ThePIGI King said:


> Peavey on a TV. Yours is almost funny too!



I can't believe I missed that lol! Thanks man!


----------



## lurè




----------



## BlackMastodon

Brutal own, also thank you for the Peavey on the TV explanation, I was in the same boat thinking it was a tube on a tube.


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> Brutal own, also thank you for the Peavey on the TV explanation, I was in the same boat thinking it was a tube on a tube.



My first thought was the Peavey, but the tube one also works pretty well...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lurè said:


> View attachment 64333


Is that Alex Jones?


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

KnightBrolaire said:


>




^ I think about this pretty often, the mid 2000's were a good time for metal.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


>


the accuracy


----------



## BrailleDecibel

BlackMastodon said:


> Brutal own, also thank you for the Peavey on the TV explanation, I was in the same boat thinking it was a tube on a tube.


I didn't even think of that when I made the meme, guess this means it is a tougher one to crack than I thought.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MoonJelly

I saw this on r/interdimensionalcable the other day!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus




----------



## MoonJelly

Don't forget pirate/shanty metal


----------



## Sumsar

KnightBrolaire said:


>




The fack did I just watch 5 times?


----------



## lurè

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> View attachment 64387



Djent


----------



## Kaura

^A pink dildo was literally the first thing to come to my mind when thinking of djent so this is correct.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lurè said:


> Djent
> View attachment 64391


Just have fun with it!


----------



## MFB

Doom metal I assume is a sword shaped bong


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Doom metal I assume is a sword shaped bong


It's Eebee from Evil Bong.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> ^A pink dildo was literally the first thing to come to my mind when thinking of djent so this is correct.


Djildjo


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> Doom metal I assume is a sword shaped bong


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

^The "what I really do" was close, but would have been more fitting without the guitar...

and the pants.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LMAOOOO




for real though, dying fetus kicks major ass and has been steadily putting out awesome metal. Prob my favorite band i've ever seen live besides necrophagist or gojira. 








roots is still better tho








corpse paint is fuckin lame


----------



## odibrom




----------



## odibrom




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

odibrom said:


>


This is the most supremely perfect variation of the celebrity name meme I have ever seen.


----------



## odibrom

@LiveOVErdrive The previous Les Paul meme was also pretty damn good...


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> LMAOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for real though, dying fetus kicks major ass and has been steadily putting out awesome metal. Prob my favorite band i've ever seen live besides necrophagist or gojira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roots is still better tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corpse paint is fuckin lame




The Nile one got me. Fuck xD


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## odibrom




----------



## Lindmann

Whenever I hear someone talking about his Japanese ESP custom shop guitar....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Lindmann said:


> Whenever I hear someone talking about his Japanese ESP custom shop guitar....





one day you can has a big boy geetars


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I feel like Bare Knuckles would have almost been more appropriate


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

The906 said:


> View attachment 65067


Yikes. That looks so fake, I feel sorry for anyone that's willing to do that to themselves. Does he think that looks good? Real muscle doesn't look like over inflated balloons.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Yikes. That looks so fake, I feel sorry for anyone that's willing to do that to themselves. Does he think that looks good? Real muscle doesn't look like over inflated balloons.



For some reason I was in a internet/WIkipedia rabbit hole and Synthol came up somewhere. Came across that and decided it needed a lame meme. Its insane, search for pics and bask in the ridiculousness.

BTW, its real, just not real muscle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

synthol is so fucking dumb, people die from injecting too much of that shit into their muscles. gainz are supposed to be earned, not faked.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

The906 said:


> For some reason I was in a internet/WIkipedia rabbit hole and Synthol came up somewhere. Came across that and decided it needed a lame meme. Its insane, search for pics and bask in the ridiculousness.
> 
> BTW, its real, just not real muscle.


----------



## odibrom

Not really a meme, this one should probably be better at the funny guitars thread, but I posted it here first so, here goes...


----------



## ThePIGI King

Tons of beginners use the stickers. I never did, but I know people that have. Whys it funny?


----------



## Seabeast2000

ThePIGI King said:


> Tons of beginners use the stickers. I never did, but I know people that have. Whys it funny?


I'm trying Guess that Model. Floyd arm it looks like, but I don't know enough...maybe a Schecter with those offset dots?


----------



## odibrom

ThePIGI King said:


> Tons of beginners use the stickers. I never did, but I know people that have. Whys it funny?



Well, because of side dots and because the surface dots are offset, so side by side to the stickers... might as well do the Jason Becker number inlays with stickers... and does one REALLY need a sticker numbering the 1st fret?, I mean isn't it where one always start counting?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nvm wrong thread


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> I'm trying Guess that Model. Floyd arm it looks like, but I don't know enough...maybe a Schecter with those offset dots?



RG950QMZ


----------



## BlackMastodon

Damnit I was gonna say Ibanez too


----------



## Kaura

Who ever didn't recognize that as Ibanez right away; lurk moar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Who ever didn't recognize that as Ibanez right away; lurk moar.


I was thrown off by the arm collar. I am unworthy.


----------



## A-Branger

odibrom said:


> Not really a meme, this one should probably be better at the funny guitars thread, but I posted it here first so, here goes...



so once you finish learning to count 4 blocks, can someone please teach him how to NOT pack a cable


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Original content...steal if ya like.


----------



## Kaura

BrailleDecibel said:


> Original content...steal if ya like.
> 
> View attachment 65346



Honestly, I prefer newer Papa Roach. Blood Brothers will always have a spot in my heart but their new stuff isn't as bad as everyone makes it sound like.


----------



## Xaios

If I were to remake that image, the left side of the sign would say "Papa Roach," while the right would say "Having a xenomorph stick its inner mouth up my urethra and pull out my bladder through my penis."


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Xaios said:


> If I were to remake that image, the left side of the sign would say "Papa Roach," while the right would say "Having a xenomorph stick its inner mouth up my urethra and pull out my bladder through my penis."



That's pretty metal.


----------



## TheKindred

that would only be a last resort though


----------



## Xaios

TheKindred said:


> that would only be a last resort though


BLADDER OUT THROUGH MY PENIS, THIS IS MY XENOMORPH.


----------



## lurè

https://www.musicradar.com/news/billy-corgan-paint-colour-actually-changes-the-sound-of-a-guitar


----------



## BlackMastodon

I wrote up a post yesterday about how Papa Roach just changes every album to ride whatever wave that's popular and that new Papa Roach sucks, decided that I didn't feel like posting it, then later in the day I heard what I can only assume is their new song on the radio, and now I can say without a doubt, that they do suck shit.


----------



## odibrom

lurè said:


> https://www.musicradar.com/news/billy-corgan-paint-colour-actually-changes-the-sound-of-a-guitar



I read something about that a few days ago... that's what happen when one doesn't know a thing about guitar build or setup, Kids, don't drop off school!... whatever school may it be...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

odibrom said:


> I read something about that a few days ago... that's what happen when one doesn't know a thing about guitar build or setup, Kids, don't drop off school!... whatever school may it be...



so...your telling me, black geetars don't sounds more br00taz metalz?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> I wrote up a post yesterday about how Papa Roach just changes every album to ride whatever wave that's popular and that new Papa Roach sucks, decided that I didn't feel like posting it, then later in the day I heard what I can only assume is their new song on the radio, and now I can say without a doubt, that they do suck shit.


papa roach hasn't been listenable since getting away with murder came out


----------



## BornToLooze

I've heard 3 Papa Roach songs, and I liked all of them.

So I guess I'm glad I didn't do like with Bon Jovi. Wanted Dead or Alive is kickass, everything else not so much. Especially fucking Living on a Prayer. I think Rockband gave me PTSD with that one.


----------



## odibrom




----------



## MoonJelly

odibrom said:


>


I love this but I hate that it's so accurate.


----------



## odibrom




----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't have a problem, you have a problem


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## A-Branger




----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


>



But you know what, the bass strings will last longer than the time period between a new Bare Knuckle signature set that invalidates the set you bought hehehehe


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> But you know what, the bass strings will last longer than the time period between a new Bare Knuckle signature set that invalidates the set you bought hehehehe


I've only actually bought like 2 sets new from bkp. the rest I get used, which makes it way less painful on my wallet. Plus I sold my bass and bass vi so fuck bass


----------



## dr_game0ver

BKP bass pickups don't cost 400$...?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've only actually bought like 2 sets new from bkp. the rest I get used, which makes it way less painful on my wallet. Plus I sold my bass and bass vi so fuck bass


"so fuck bass"


----------



## Seabeast2000

But it's all about that bass


----------



## lurè

The906 said:


> But it's all about that bass


----------



## Exchanger

Any Deathbulge readers, out there ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dr_game0ver said:


> BKP bass pickups don't cost 400$...?


----------



## dr_game0ver

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Congratulation on getting the joke of me not getting the joke


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Nevermore's cover>>>>>>>>>disturbed's cover


----------



## vilk

the garbage bag could just say "Disturbed"


----------



## MFB

Shit man, I still spin "Believe" to this day, its a great hard rock album.


----------



## MikeNeal

MFB said:


> Shit man, I still spin "Believe" to this day, its a great hard rock album.



believe is a fantastic cd.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## NotDonVito

Disturbed ruined that song for me. It's not even a bad cover, I just think David is a cheese lord. There's this interview with Ben Weinman about DEP playing with Disturbed at a festival and him practicing his stage moves during soundcheck or some shit lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## Xaios

KnightBrolaire said:


> Nevermore's cover>>>>>>>>>disturbed's cover


I raise you Limp Bizkit's cover of "Behind Blue Eyes."


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

A-Branger said:


> AnimalsAsCurrency.png



This is literally my favorite post on this forum.


----------



## spudmunkey

NotDonVito said:


> Disturbed ruined that song for me. It's not even a bad cover, I just think David is a cheese lord. There's this interview with Ben Weinman about DEP playing with Disturbed at a festival and him practicing his stage moves during soundcheck or some shit lol.



I can see that, but I've seen them twice. Granted, it was years ago...but he put a lot of thought, effort and production into their (headlining) stage shows. Very theatrical, and "produced", and I could see why some choreography would need to be practiced.


----------



## A-Branger

NotDonVito said:


> Disturbed ruined that song for me


for me it was my catholic school. They have bunch of old songs from that era covered into Jesus or Maria (or both) lyrics. And for a long time I though some of them were original. Hey it was the first time I ever hear those songs. And by the time I got to listen to the original, I already have the stupid church song inmy head after hearing it, singing, playing it 500 times

plus it might have been a good "move" on Disturbed to cover that song, but I think its too far away from the band and doesnt make them justice on their style. It doesnt fit them at all


----------



## vilk

A-Branger said:


> for me it was my catholic school. They have bunch of old songs from that era covered into Jesus or Maria (or both) lyrics. And for a long time I though some of them were original. Hey it was the first time I ever hear those songs. And by the time I got to listen to the original, I already have the stupid church song inmy head after hearing it, singing, playing it 500 times
> 
> plus it might have been a good "move" on Disturbed to cover that song, but I think its too far away from the band and doesnt make them justice on their style. It doesnt fit them at all


Hello Joseph, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because an angle softly creeping
Left its seed while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my womb
Still remains
Within the sound of Jesus


----------



## A-Branger

vilk said:


> Hello Joseph, my old friend
> I've come to talk with you again
> Because an angle softly creeping
> Left its seed while I was sleeping
> And the vision that was planted in my womb
> Still remains
> Within the sound of Jesus




something like that but in spanish


----------



## NotDonVito

A-Branger said:


> for me it was my catholic school. They have bunch of old songs from that era covered into Jesus or Maria (or both) lyrics. And for a long time I though some of them were original. Hey it was the first time I ever hear those songs. And by the time I got to listen to the original, I already have the stupid church song inmy head after hearing it, singing, playing it 500 times
> 
> plus it might have been a good "move" on Disturbed to cover that song, but I think its too far away from the band and doesnt make them justice on their style. It doesnt fit them at all


That's funny, I went to catholic school as well, and while I don't remember any Simon & Garfunkel remixes, I remember one of our Christmas songs was the Soviet Anthem with english lyrics about Jesus or something.


Oddly enough, I can't find any info about why there is a catholic version. I think those publishing companies that make the hymn books were just out of ideas.


----------



## A-Branger

in my case I would say its eassier for them to grab some popular songs and jsut change the lyrics of it rather than trying to write a catchy song. Just get the chord charts and sing away on the very establish/popular melody

but the Soviet Anthem???


----------



## Xaios

A-Branger said:


> in my case I would say its eassier for them to grab some popular songs and jsut change the lyrics of it rather than trying to write a catchy song.


----------



## spudmunkey

This one always makes me giggle, no matter which interpretation of the lyrics you subscribe to...


----------



## MickD7

KnightBrolaire said:


> I love tesseract and karnivool, but karnivool is def better




That is so incredibly funny. I dig Tesseract but man I got about half way into their show and was kind of over the over top choreographed thing and some of the songs started to blend together a fair bit. 

That meme can be applied to Dead Letter Circus being the outline as well, but much worse live and their albums being the same one written over and over again.

Maybe I’m biased because Karnivool are from my home town, I dig all of their albums and I’ve seen them play at least 30-40 times and I’ve not caught a bad show from them at all that’s made me walk away going why the hell did I pay for that or what the hell was that all about. 

Tesseract still played far better then Polyphia who toured a week later with Intervals. 

Top quality meme, I can’t back up the NEO one though. I’ve heard one song and the controversy that came along with somethings that’s I’m not stirring up and that’s it.

TLDR;
Tesseract call was perfect
Polyphia are average at best


----------



## odibrom

The only Christmas tree acceptable by me... unfortunately this isn't my home...








... and another one I found brilliant...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

For those with _bees _in the ears... missing the obvious _Bees Gees_...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

merry xmas, happy holidays, whatever, ghost sucks


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Better hide that post from PunkBillCarson


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Better hide that post from PunkBillCarson


made some OC to trigger him


----------



## ilmari




----------



## Xaios

Does 29 + 1000i guitars still count?


----------



## odibrom

So, let's all chill a little from that Tosin Abasi / Frank Falbo thread, let's all record some tunes, shall we?






... I'm sure that if I tweak the mic position a bit I'll get closer to the tone in my head... maybe I should do an IR from this cab/amp... or a Kemper profile?


----------



## Seabeast2000

You could probably use a Depthfinder in the loop to get there.


----------



## spudmunkey

For a recording years ago I used the similar full-stack one for a very specific tone for an intro to a song. It was the perfect thing for a very lo-fi, sort of AM radio sound. It worked really really well. The microphone we used was thrice the cost of the "amp". I don't have that recording anymore, but it reminded me a lot of sound of the intro to Second Coming's _Vintage Eyes_.


----------



## spudmunkey

ilmari said:


>



Whoa...when did this show start? I've never heard of it before until this morning, and now just saw this meme.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

^Jesus Christ, dude. Almost choked on my vape on that Freddie Mercury one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The pantera one made me lol


----------



## A-Branger

"we're gonna make Line6 to pay for it"


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## vilk

So when I was a teenager I was crazy about Mayhem and the 90s Scandinavian black metal scene, I have no idea how I never heard this story until now but it's so fuckin funny


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## KnightBrolaire

the accuracy ;_;


----------



## NotDonVito

KnightBrolaire said:


>



(@ 0:26 idk why sso won't let me link a video at a time mark)


----------



## lurè




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## spudmunkey

The perfect nail polish for stroking someone else's guitar's headstock volute.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mrs. Batio?


----------



## odibrom

Nlelith said:


>



... and that's a portuguese add...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Assistant: "We only have a left handed guitar, but we painted the nails on the models left hand."
Phitoshoot director: "Fuck it, flip it around and we'll crop the headstock out, no one will be able to tell."
Guitar nerds: "..."


----------



## Xaios

BlackMastodon said:


> Assistant: "We only have a left handed guitar, but we painted the nails on the models left hand."
> Phitoshoot director: "Fuck it, flip it around and we'll crop the headstock out, no one will be able to tell."
> Guitar nerds: "..."


Heh, definitely seen that a couple times.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SHOTS FIRED


----------



## A-Branger

BlackMastodon said:


> Assistant: "We only have a left handed guitar, but we painted the nails on the models left hand."
> Phitoshoot director: "Fuck it, flip it around and we'll crop the headstock out, no one will be able to tell."
> Guitar nerds: "..."



who says it was a left handed guitar?

chances are they just flip the whole image.

What it surprises me is not the fact that no-one was there to tell them wrong... I mean fair enough, someone borrow a guitar and the owner (or anyone who plays) was there at the shoot.... but still, even if you dnt play how can you fuck it up sooooo hard, everyone knows how to handle a guitar!.... even if not, you can still tell that something is wrong with that... well at least the strings arent upside down tho lol


----------



## Nlelith

A-Branger said:


> chances are they just flip the whole image.


I think you're right. It's just flipped horizontally. The fact that thumb is not visible makes it look like it's a pinky in the front, but actually it's an index finger.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Guitar nerds checking the pixels on the shoop, getting down to the bottom of it.  I can definitely see what you're saying though about the flipped/mirrored image.


----------



## A-Branger

naaaah Im not analizing the pixels and hat not.... Im just saying its flipped because it makes more sense for the guitar to be a right handed one.... what are the odds that they actually used a lefty guitar?.... exaclty.... after the pic was taken the graphic designer didtn gave two shits about what a guitar is, hes just flipping/rotating the image to fit the advertisement

and yeah it meeses with my head the lack of thumb, I also though it was a pinky at the front.... I think its because (appart from the lack of thumb) you cant see much of the palm either, so it looks like if the hand is coming from the headstock end rather than from the guitar body of it.... thats what it looks weird to me.... like shes grabing someone else guitar


----------



## ChugThisBoy




----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Seabeast2000

Holy shit is that Linda Carter?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

It is! Multiple reasons I was captivated by this one lol


----------



## lurè

Bleeeeed


----------



## A-Branger

lurè said:


> Bleeeeed



pleaaaase someone make a cover using that audio pleaaaaase


----------



## Seabeast2000

The washer and bike should do clinics.


----------



## dr_game0ver

A-Branger said:


> pleaaaase someone make a cover using that audio pleaaaaase


Never heard of Traktor jazz? 

Bonus point:


----------



## A-Branger

yeh Ive seen like washing machines covers to, but I want a meshugah bleed cover with that bike  

also wTF!?!?!?!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Mama, just killed a mouse.





*Bohemian Catsody*


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Bearitone

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


 Joker to Catwoman?

I’m lost on this one


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> Joker to Catwoman?
> 
> I’m lost on this one


joker to the thief...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bearitone said:


> Joker to Catwoman?
> 
> I’m lost on this one



Said the Joker to the Pfief[fer]?


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Must be breeding time at the ole quarterhorse barn.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MoonJelly




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I like this new format


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Sumsar

Right, let us get this thread back on track instead of the weird almost funny spam post above:



Found on FB

Also just discovered this gem:


----------



## Kaura

Never before have I related so much to a meme on a personal level, lol.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## r33per

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


I do love me a bit of The Far Side...


----------



## BlackMastodon

A) Black Metal Barbie is amazing
B) For the love of shit can we have multiple images just jammed into one post? And keep said images music related/OT? And more importantly make said images dank?


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## MikeNeal

BlackMastodon said:


> A) Black Metal Barbie is amazing
> B) For the love of shit can we have multiple images just jammed into one post? And keep said images music related/OT? And more importantly make said images dank?



i say we ban said user for these infractions. especially the lack of dankness


----------



## BlackSG91

MikeNeal said:


> i say we ban said user for these infractions. especially the lack of dankness



Lighten up Skippy.







;>)/


----------



## Xaios

;>)/ is the new (´･ω･`)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

there's an easy solution here, just ignore the shit tier memes.


----------



## p0ke

MikeNeal said:


> especially the lack of dankness








?


----------



## Kaura

I hope his wasn't already posted to that thread about modern commercial music.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Weaponized ukuleles


----------



## StevenC

It's Arrested Development


----------



## MFB

StevenC said:


> It's Arrested Development



Narrator: it was not, _Arrested Development._


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## lurè




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

He needs a amplifier for his...double cut acoustic...umm... judging by the...what looks like a chin rest, maybe, viola?


----------



## vilk

spudmunkey said:


> He needs a amplifier for his...double cut acoustic...umm... judging by the...what looks like a chin rest, maybe, viola?



I too love tearing apart cartoon guitars that were clearly drawn by people who don't know guitars. I saw this great one the other day where they did pretty good... until... the telecaster had a 3x3 headstock


----------



## BlackMastodon

vilk said:


> I too love tearing apart cartoon guitars that were clearly drawn by people who don't know guitars. I saw this great one the other day where they did pretty good... until... the telecaster had a 3x3 headstock









Also been meaning to make this one for a little while now. Bringing back a classic meme for maximum dank.













Memes



__ BlackMastodon
__ May 7, 2019


----------



## BlackSG91

^
Now that is dank as dank can bee.


;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> I too love tearing apart cartoon guitars that were clearly drawn by people who don't know guitars. I saw this great one the other day where they did pretty good... until... the telecaster had a 3x3 headstock


----------



## vilk

spudmunkey said:


>



I'm actually pretty OK with that. But that's not the one from the cartoon lol


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm surprised you're OK with that. It's borderline James Tyler ugly (even though the JT is inline).


----------



## BlackSG91

vilk said:


> I'm actually pretty OK with that. But that's not the one from the cartoon lol









;>)/


----------



## vilk

^that's fuckin hot. I don't even like acoustic guitars and I want that one.


----------



## BlackSG91

vilk said:


> ^that's fuckin hot. I don't even like acoustic guitars and I want that one.



It's the new Fender Acoustasonic Telecater which I really dig. It even has an ebony fretboard.




;>)/


----------



## Kaura

spudmunkey said:


>



This thing is the worst abomination ever. Iirc, the headstock is like that because it's easier to do the behind-the-nut bending shit but man that looks ugly. With the traditional tele headstock that would be my favorite Telecaster ever. (still kinda is...)


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> This thing is the *worst abomination ever*. Iirc, the headstock is like that because it's easier to do the behind-the-nut bending shit but man that looks ugly. With the traditional tele headstock that would be my favorite Telecaster ever. (still kinda is...)


Gibson would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dank has changed definition over time apparently. Used to be moist, pungent weed. But I guess that's all weed these days when you can smell it on the freeway at 80 mph.



BlackMastodon said:


> Gibson would like to have a word with you.



In Soviet Russia, kitchen utensil plays you....ugggghhh... forget it I have nothing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Gibson would like to have a word with you.


If they'd just put a decent headstock on the reverse explorer I would totally buy one.


----------



## Xaios

Gibson Explorer Gumby Edition.


----------



## Kaura

BlackMastodon said:


> Gibson would like to have a word with you.



I'm not trying to be controversial but I kinda like that in some weird, perverted way. I have never been a huge fan of the traditional Explorer headstock.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

_;>)/_


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Kaura said:


> I hope his wasn't already posted to that thread about modern commercial music.
> View attachment 68930


 Glad somebody finally said it. It's also the music for every 60 second avocado based recipe plug on your facebook feed. (for the record, I love avocado and eat vegan dishes fairly often, but seriously it gets old watching those things.)


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

vilk said:


> I too love tearing apart cartoon guitars that were clearly drawn by people who don't know guitars. I saw this great one the other day where they did pretty good... until... the telecaster had a 3x3 headstock


https://reverb.com/uk/item/13169529...rsary-series-snake-head-telecaster-2012-white
The 1949 Telecaster prototype actually had a 3x3 headstock and looked like a cartoon guitar.


----------



## BlackMastodon

possumkiller said:


> https://reverb.com/uk/item/13169529...rsary-series-snake-head-telecaster-2012-white
> The 1949 Telecaster prototype actually had a 3x3 headstock and looked like a cartoon guitar.


So it in in mint condition and is just reliced to look like shit or is this another case of Reverb sellers listing everything as mint?


----------



## possumkiller

BlackMastodon said:


> So it in in mint condition and is just reliced to look like shit or is this another case of Reverb sellers listing everything as mint?


It's made to look like the prototype that is apparently not in mint condition.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Bearitone said:


> Joker to Catwoman?
> 
> I’m lost on this one



Said the Joker to the thief. Put it all together it makes a song lyric from Jimi Hendrix's song All Along the Watchtower. "There must be some kind of way out of here, said the joker to the thief"


----------



## r33per

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Ironically, it's Luke's theme that is the Hn. Solo...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Said the Joker to the thief. Put it all together it makes a song lyric from Jimi Hendrix's song All Along the Watchtower. "There must be some kind of way out of here, said the joker to the thief"


Hendrix didn't write All along the watchtower, Bob Dylan did fyi.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Make this meme thread great again























[


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

"Why would you need 4oz of marijuana for a phone?" is what I'm sure some would be confused by.


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> "Why would you need 4oz of marijuana for a phone?" is what I'm sure some would be confused by.



"I need a quarter for the phone."


;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

Right...a quarter of a pound. Isn't that what kids these days refer to when they say 'quarter'?


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## odibrom

Scale modes...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



PASTOR!............PASTOR!


----------



## Xaios

Promised only wives.


----------



## possumkiller

I'm just wondering why they had to use a picture of him looking like a Fred Durst wannabe instead of an 80s MoP-era pic.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

That was way too corny of a pun to laugh at and yet here I am


----------



## Kaura

Once again, brought to you by the Joey Sturgis forums on Facebook.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Definitely hotter than Mona Lisa


----------



## SD83

We all know that feeling, and so do Rivers of Nihil


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Xaios

I have created art.


----------



## r33per

Xaios said:


> I have created art.
> 
> View attachment 70006


This. So true.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## lurè

from Ola Englund's FB group


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

This was funny even without the song but still.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> This was funny even without the song but still.




local news no less. Was the person in the litter? I don't know but I hope not.


----------



## MFB

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



If this is legit, I'll totally buy one


----------



## Kaura

The906 said:


> local news no less. Was the person in the litter? I don't know but I hope not.



If you mean the coffin looking thing then yes but apparently she was fine so it's okay.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## A-Branger

I never feel sad. I went there because Iw as sad and I needed to see/touch pretty things  ..........................that I cant afford


----------



## lurè

Also trying an amp for 1h and forgetting if you liked it or not as soon as you go out from the store.


----------



## lurè




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Bearitone

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 70073



And being disappointed because every 7 and 8 string is out of tune and set up like garbage.


----------



## BlackSG91

*ALL WE HEAR IS...














*
;>)/


----------



## odibrom

lol...


----------



## BlackSG91

*REBEL BASS:*






;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> *ALL WE HEAR IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ;>)/




That took waaay too long for me to get.


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> That took waaay too long for me to get.



Did you get it?


;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

I did, once I figured out what the first one was supposed to represent. I was all, "Ramano Rodney Lady? No..."


----------



## vilk

BlackSG91 said:


> /



Interesting factoid: This is an example of the Mandela Effect. Darth Vader doesn't say "Luke, I am your father". They're having a conversation and Luke is like "[Obi wan] told me you killed him!" and then Vader says "No! I am your father."


----------



## BlackMastodon

vilk said:


> Interesting factoid: This is an example of the Mandela Effect. Darth Vader doesn't say "Luke, I am your father". They're having a conversation and Luke is like "[Obi wan] told me you killed him!" and then Vader says "No! I am your father."


Pedantics aside, this always gets me. People who want to spoof the line always just run with the incorrect version and slap it on a t shirt or something.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## r33per

vilk said:


> Interesting factoid: This is an example of the Mandela Effect. Darth Vader doesn't say "Luke, I am your father". They're having a conversation and Luke is like "[Obi wan] told me you killed him!" and then Vader says "No! I am your father."


Play it again, Sam.


----------



## BlackSG91

*THE DIABEATLES*







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Sumsar

The canadian mostpit is a repost from like 50 or 100 pages back dude - haven't you read the whole thread?

Also stolen from a guitar fb group:


----------



## Sumsar

Sorry for double posting but one more:




Not actually a meme, but someone clearly didn't understand which had finger picks goes on


----------



## odibrom

Nor how they are suposed to work...


----------



## Seabeast2000

That might be the most difficult way to fret a guitar.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Sumsar said:


> Sorry for double posting but one more:
> 
> View attachment 70190
> 
> 
> Not actually a meme, but someone clearly didn't understand which had finger picks goes on


Samurai guitarist actually had these on one of his videos! They are marketed as finger protectors for the un-calloused. But they're definitely just finger picks.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MFB

Lily Ford on the top one, BTW


----------



## Joan Maal

The chuggah bike :


----------



## Seabeast2000

Joan Maal said:


> The chuggah bike :




That is the intro for Hot for Teacher.


----------



## dr_game0ver

MFB said:


> Lily Ford on the top one, BTW


I was about to ask. For a friend.


----------



## spudmunkey

dr_game0ver said:


> I was about to ask. For a friend.



Hey. It's me, ur friend. Thanks!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Hollowway

MFB said:


> Lily Ford on the top one, BTW



I'm clearly the biggest nerd in the room, because I just spent a bunch of time going through the last couple of pages looking for a Lita Ford meme.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## odibrom

^^ 3rd row from top, 1st from left...


----------



## BlackSG91

odibrom said:


> ^^ 3rd row from top, 1st from left...



You have a good eye! I couldn't even find the panda myself.


;>)/


----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> You have a good eye! I couldn't even find the panda myself.
> ;>)/



Lol, thanks... I guess I should have to since I work in computer drawing and visual arts.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackSG91 said:


> You have a good eye! I couldn't even find the panda myself.
> 
> 
> ;>)/



All I did was look for the ears.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pure gold


----------



## Exchanger

Haken > all. That's an objective fact, not my mere personal preference


----------



## BlackMastodon

Completely forgot that the music video for that song was made for Mystery Men.


----------



## lurè

I dont know what is wrong with that song but it just fits so well with everything, couldn't Imagine even Haken.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I feel personally attacked


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## lurè




----------



## BlackSG91

^
Stewart Fripp?


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MetalHex




----------



## KnightBrolaire

time for some actually decent memes


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MetalHex




----------



## SD83

All of this:


----------



## lurè

^Nanowar fucking rules


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## MetalHex




----------



## MFB

You clearly haven't read any of this thread or you would realize that's not what this is for


----------



## possumkiller

Lol classic MetalHex...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Keep em music related, even if they are really really subpar funny-papers comics.


----------



## MetalHex

MFB said:


> You clearly haven't read any of this thread or you would realize that's not what this is for


My bad i didnt realize it


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## MetalHex




----------



## spudmunkey

A semi-related, "oldie but a goodie":


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> A semi-related, "oldie but a goodie":


I think this would be the lyrics to a "One, but in Major" style video.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

time for decent memes


----------



## BlackSG91

^
Time for descent memes? I don't find those funny at all. Maybe I'm not up to snuff on Millennial humor.


;>)/


----------



## dr_game0ver

comming from you that's rich...


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


>


What is going on with the F-16 nose?


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire vs BlackSG91

Meme wars!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> KnightBrolaire vs BlackSG91
> 
> Meme wars!


lmao she'd have to actually post good memes to put up a fight


----------



## Seabeast2000

That's like $1200 at the Flavortown gift shop man. HNGFSD!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

I don't get the Slipknot one 

Also Satanist Curious George got a laugh out of me.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao she'd have to actually post good memes to put up a fight



ooh boi thems fightin words


----------



## Seabeast2000

That was weird. Reply went in another thread @vilk


----------



## Kaura

To be fair, both KnightBrolaire's and the Black SG dude's memes made me laugh my sleep deprived ass off at work today.


----------



## possumkiller

Kaura said:


> To be fair, both KnightBrolaire's and the Black SG dude's memes made me laugh my sleep deprived ass off at work today.


I think the "Black SG dude" might identify as a lady.


----------



## Kaura

possumkiller said:


> I think the "Black SG dude" might identify as a lady.



Okay, Kenny.

Regards, blue Squier headstock.

Get my point?


----------



## possumkiller

Kaura said:


> Get my point?


Honestly I don't know. I'm not great with picking up on subtlety.


----------



## Kaura

possumkiller said:


> Honestly I don't know. I'm not great with picking up on subtlety.



Well, that at least makes you a man.


----------



## spudmunkey

In other news...


----------



## Kaura

spudmunkey said:


> In other news...



This happened to me today:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> I don't get the Slipknot one
> 
> Also Satanist Curious George got a laugh out of me.


it's making fun of corey's new mask. It looks like he's wearing a milk carton over his face.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's making fun of corey's new mask. It looks like he's wearing a milk carton over his face.


Looked it up and new mask does indeed suck.


----------



## Kaura

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Where the fuck do you get these? I really wonder. I mean, at first I wasn't laughing but you keep coming with this shit so much that the irony itself is making me laugh. 

Edit:

>:":#:#:#¤!#¤#"¤))))))))))))


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> This happened to me today:
> 
> View attachment 71021




haha, "vittu" was the forbidden word as a kid.


----------



## Kaura

The906 said:


> haha, "vittu" was the forbidden word as a kid.



Are you Finnish? :O

In reality, I was just lazy and didn't want to find a pic without those original captions. And I thought it was kinda funny to just add new captions on top of the older ones.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

If you have normal vision you will see Albert Einstein. If you are near-sighted then you will see Marylin Monroe.





;>)/


----------



## Kaura

I'm drunk as a fucking skunk and ain't see shit.


----------



## BlackSG91

Kaura said:


> I'm drunk as a fucking skunk and ain't see shit.



Then it looks like you need a pair of glasses.







;>)/


----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> If you have normal vision you will see Albert Einstein. If you are near-sighted then you will see Marylin Monroe.
> 
> View attachment 71025
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


It doesn't need to step back, only to focus one's eyes somewhere else between the screen and one's nose...

It's actually a quite simple image with 2 layers: Marlin out of focus in the background over-layed with a line drawing of Einstein, mixed in a way that they matched their sizes... then low contrast treatment if necessary and it's done. One could do the opposite with swapped roles or with any one else for that matter...


----------



## BlackSG91

odibrom said:


> It doesn't need to step back, only to focus one's eyes somewhere else between the screen and one's nose...
> 
> It's actually a quite simple image with 2 layers: Marlin out of focus in the background over-layed with a line drawing of Einstein, mixed in a way that they matched their sizes... then low contrast treatment if necessary and it's done. One could do the opposite with swapped roles or with any one else for that matter...



I wear glasses and when I have them on I see Albert Einstein. When I took off my glasses I instantly saw Marylin.








;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Are you Finnish? :O
> 
> In reality, I was just lazy and didn't want to find a pic without those original captions. And I thought it was kinda funny to just add new captions on top of the older ones.



Some Finn. Some paskahousu.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wow, Corey Taylor's new mask looks like shit. Screaming Mad George >>>> Tom Savini.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Edika

BlackSG91 said:


> If you have normal vision you will see Albert Einstein. If you are near-sighted then you will see Marylin Monroe.
> 
> View attachment 71025
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



With glasses on it's Albert, with no glasses on it's a smudge !


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Joan Maal

A little NSFW...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


I lol'd at that one


----------



## spudmunkey

Joan Maal said:


> A little NSFW...



This one was posted 1 year and 19 days ago. And just like then, I'll respond the same. 

"You forgot one"


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

For where art thou @KnightBrolaire and his descent memes?


;>)/


----------



## Sumsar

BlackSG91 said:


> ^
> Time for descent memes? I don't find those funny at all. Maybe I'm not up to snuff on Millennial humor.



Are 40+ ?


----------



## BlackSG91

Sumsar said:


> Are 40+ ?



I was begat less than 8 months after the passing of Jimi Hendrix.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackSG91 said:


>


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

4 Non Blondes.


----------



## dr_game0ver

I know that band, "Moon Module".


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's a hint...







;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

3 Dog Night?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dead ......milkmen right?


----------



## BlackSG91

Three Dog Night a punk band? I thought you Millennials knew your muzac?!




;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

3 dog night was a joke. I thought you Gen Xers were supposed to have a sense of humor.  3 white people (and as we all know, white people smell like wet dogs), and black = night.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## bostjan

Wait, so which punk band is the dead Kennedys?


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Wait, so which punk band is the dead Kennedys?



Nirvana.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Where the fook is @KnightBrolaire? Come on and post some of your Millennial humour...AND it better be funny this time or I will make Cannibal Corey your understudy.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## odibrom

^^ that's a funny one, thanks...


----------



## BlackMastodon

The bad puns are getting better. She grows in power! 

/popcorn


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

I always assumed Pete Best was white, but not *that* white.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## spudmunkey

Thankfully they didn't use the alternate album cover photo.


----------



## odibrom

Trumputin...


----------



## BlackSG91

odibrom said:


> Trumputin...



And a Trumpkin.







;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71334
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


LOL freakin millenials man...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## odibrom

Not the most correct order, but we'll let it pass


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

For a juicy & meaty tone...







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71524
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Nah, that's totally has a use. It helps calm down your tone if you have too many buffered pedals by adding cable length to your signal chain.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71524
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I am wondering what NO-1 and NO-2 did not as well.


----------



## spudmunkey

The first one didnt have the words "germanium caps" anywhere in the instruction manual, and the 2nd one was true bypass. Or buffered. Whichever one was worse than what one would want now.


----------



## p0ke

I guess the NO-4 removes the cable between in and out  That would be true nothingness.


----------



## possumkiller

Just some inspiration for those that need it.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71555
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Everyday I walk by a bin at work that's labeled "basic metal" and call it a poser.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> Everyday I walk by a bin at work that's labeled "basic metal" and call it a poser.



Should print out a copy of the cover of some really entry level metalcore album and tape it on there one day.
Then hang out around the bin and see who chuckles. Easy test to see who's cool.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm back to salvage this thread from shitty boomer memes.


----------



## Sumsar

^ thank you! First time enjoying stuff in this thread for a while!


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm back to salvage this thread from shitty boomer memes.



Welcome back me sexy guitar playing friend. First of all your memes are somewhat cute but not incredibly funny. I gave you a like...for "effort" you fine, young Millennial. But keep it up and you will soon reach my level of most EXCELLENT humour...Alex.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Sumsar said:


> ^ thank you! First time enjoying stuff in this thread for a while!



You're such a tease!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm back to salvage this thread from shitty boomer memes.



That SOP cover shoop 
I've actually listened to that slam album, too. Actually wasn't bad.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm back to salvage this thread from shitty boomer memes.



The first meme explains why i listen to Knocked loose


----------



## Luafcm

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71524
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Devi Ever makes one of these haha


----------



## Seabeast2000

Luafcm said:


> Devi Ever makes one of these haha



Tuned Capacitance Pedal, $400 from Fortin.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm back to salvage this thread from shitty boomer memes.


You shoud've posted each meme separately so I could've liked each one individually in thanks for making me laugh.

KnightBrolaire for Meme-dent - Make Meme Thread Dank Again


----------



## BlackSG91

ThePIGI King said:


> You shoud've posted each meme separately so I could've liked each one individually in thanks for making me laugh.
> 
> KnightBrolaire for Meme-dent - Make Meme Thread Dank Again



Exactly...he should post each meme separately because some memes may be dank and some are not. If you mix them all together into one post then you have lukewarm porridge.


;>)/


----------



## A-Branger

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


needs more Wah!


----------



## narad

Not a meme per se, but a random thing I saw on Reverb. The guy makes picks out of coins, but this particular one seemed a poor choice...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Not a meme per se, but a random thing I saw on Reverb. The guy makes picks out of coins, but this particular one seemed a poor choice...



The Jazz III size is a penny isn't it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

And here I thought it was a poor choice because the shaping of the dime turned him into a Conehead...


----------



## narad

I actually meant that because of how the shaping removed the embossing, JFK is missing the top of his head.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> I actually meant that because of how the shaping removed the embossing, JFK is missing the top of his head.


at least now the coin is historically accurate


----------



## BlackSG91

^

I'm still not amused at your Millennial humour...please entertain me!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

You Millennials sure stick together...like shit on a feather! @KnightBrolaire memes are super-undank...get my message!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

You Millennials bore me with your very dry humour...come on! Get a LIFE!!!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

I would love to play this one, but I have..."No Quarter".







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm back to salvage this thread from shitty boomer memes.



I can't believe how much "Likes" you got on this and I still don't find any of them funny!? I don't understand...I must be missing something!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Telecaster Tubbies!!!





;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## broj15

Sorry, not sorry


----------



## p0ke




----------



## Sumsar

^ No, he is just trying not to fall asleep


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71688
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/




Right, but America's got that horse. He's just never credited because...well...he's got no name.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Right, but America's got that horse. He's just never credited because...well...he's got no name.



and laaaa la lalalala.....


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

But fries are salty?


----------



## BlackSG91

possumkiller said:


> But fries are salty?


 
Are you're nutz sweet but salty?







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Exchanger

BlackSG91 said:


> Telecaster Tubbies!!!
> 
> View attachment 71656
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Less Tubbies ^^^


----------



## r33per

High Plains Drifter said:


> Less Tubbies ^^^


I think you mean it's the Les Poh...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

r33per said:


> I think you mean it's the Les Poh...



That too lol


----------



## BlackMastodon

*cracks knuckles* Alright everyone, stand back!












Probably been done to death but at this point anything is better:






Aaaaand let's throw some fuel on the fire for this new page.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> *cracks knuckles* Alright everyone, stand back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably been done to death but at this point anything is better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand let's throw some fuel on the fire for this new page.


ah nothing like topical sso memes


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm told they age like a fine wine.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> ah nothing like topical sso memes


What we need is some sort of edit to the first post in this thread so everyone knows the rules, and maybe edit the thread title to include that.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gienek




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Proof that cats are liquid.







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Makes the blackest of cheese.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

commence memery




























I still miss The Human Abstract. Aj Minette was a killer guitarist.


----------



## Bearitone

Lol at Hillswitch Engage


----------



## Walter W.

BlackMastodon said:


> *cracks knuckles* Alright everyone, stand back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably been done to death but at this point anything is better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand let's throw some fuel on the fire for this new page.



Lol at the Simpsons meme


----------



## Walter W.

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71259
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



They do!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



That is missing ninjas. Oh...but they are invisible, anyway. nevermind.


----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



I think I'm going to try this later...


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> That is missing ninjas. Oh...but they are invisible, anyway. nevermind.



But there's more.







;>)/


----------



## A-Branger

odibrom said:


> I think I'm going to try this later...


did it work?


----------



## odibrom

A-Branger said:


> did it work?





I shared this meme with my coworkers and one of them tried it . It didn't work with him ... I haven't tried it yet, but I will, for the sake of just doing something stupid  Maybe it was the music he was playing? ... this could eventually become a new therapy for those with obstructed nose... play some high speed tech death through your nose to unclog it... super scientific experiment!


----------



## BlackMastodon

If nothing else, I will always show up for the Alestorm Memes. Great memories of high school/early university drinking.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


I wonder if his wife and kids get fed up with the constant riffing and keep telling him to turn it down or give him busy bullshit to do so he can't play guitar like my family does to me?


----------



## Kaura

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



I only liked this because I have a weird fetish for lawn gnomes. Hopefully one day I can play my own show for an army of lawn gnomes.


----------



## BlackSG91

Kaura said:


> I only liked this because I have a weird fetish for lawn gnomes. Hopefully one day I can play my own show for an army of lawn gnomes.



Since you have a fetish for lawn gnomes then this song is for yoo.




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Sumsar

Came across this one and it is pretty true - atleast for metal guitarist 
I on purpose don't write that I play metal (or like metal even) on my tinder profile. I just state that I write music.
If they ask I say that it is mainly rock and metal stuff even tough it is mostly just aggressive blackened deathmetal


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## John

Hey everybody, Mark Agnesi here for Gibson guitars
Today I want to take a few minutes to talk to you about originality; what it means to "Play Authentic"
you know, for 125 years now, Gibson has been shaping sound across generations, genres of music and genders, all the way back to the turn of the turn of the century with Orville Gibson's innovations in mandolin building through the 1920s with Lloyd Loar's perfection of archtop instruments, to our fabulous flat top instruments of the 30s, 40s, 50s  and  60s, which  helped  shape  sound  across  all  genres, to our semi-hollowbody and  solid body  instruments  of the late 1950s and early 1960s  which helped define the sound of rock n roll. Gibson's been innovating the ️ whole️ time.
and we want to talk to you today about some of those innovations. First, the one I got in my hands, the big daddy of them all, the ‍‍Les‍‍ Paul. This single cutaway, carved maple top design originally came out in 1952 and is as iconic to rock n roll as the name it bearson the headstock. In 1960 the introduction of the Gibson SG, with its double-horned body. It's never been out of the production. The only Gibson solid body guitar to be in production since it's creation in 1960. We have the mouse-eared, F-holed, semi-hollow body design with the ES-335, 345 and 355 that graced so many albums of the 50s and 60s. All the way to Ted McCarty's most iconic designs in the futuristic series, like the Flying V and Explorers, some of the most copied and imitated guitars of all time.
And not just our body shape, but things like the shape of the headstock, that open book design or mustache kinda design. The split diamond inlay you'd find on the ‍‍Les‍‍ Paul Custom or ES-355, or that crown, or some people call it "pineapple" inlay that you'd find on the 335 or the Gibson SG. All of those innovations and design elements are trademarks of Gibson.
Why does this matter? Well for a few reasons. People ask us a lot about forgeries and counterfeit guitars. you know, often of lower craftsmanship, coming in from overseas, but there's some common misconceptions about what a forgery is and what trademark infringement is.
Any ️copy️ of anyone of those designs that we've named is in fact by definition a counterfeit Gibson guitar. What that means for a ‍‍couple‍‍ different ‍‍people‍‍, to the manufacturers out there, we want you to know that you've been warned. We're looking out and we're here to protect our iconic legacy and the️ designs️ that we've ️created️ over generations
To all the people in the ️film️ and television and commercial industry. Reach out to us. We want to work with you. stop taping over the logos on the headstocks. By the way, that's not enough to get out of a trademark infringement anyway. Contact us. We want to work with you. We want to be partners with you. We want to help bring authenticity to your projects.
And this isn't about us trying to be bullies or trying to stifle the boutique marketplace. This is about protecting our legacy. 125 years of ️innovation and relevance in music. It's worth protecting, and it's our job and we will continue to fight to protect our intellectual property.
And to all the players out there what does this mean? Well it goes back to what we started talking about. being original and playing authentic. Gibson's been investing money in our factories in our team of people working in the content we're creating to make theGibsonexperience the best and make the best guitars we've made in 125 years.
And it's our goal for the next 125 years that we will be the most relevant, the most loved and the most played guitar brand in the world.
be original. Play Authentic and remember only aGibsonis good enough.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


What does Epstein have to do with relativity?


----------



## A-Branger

johnucol said:


> Hey everybody, Mark Agnesi here for Gibson guitars
> Today I want to take a few minutes to talk to you about originality; what it means to "Play Authentic"
> you know, for 125 years now, Gibson has been shaping sound across generations, genres of music and genders, all the way back to the turn of the turn of the century with Orville Gibson's innovations in mandolin building through the 1920s with Lloyd Loar's perfection of archtop instruments, to our fabulous flat top instruments of the 30s, 40s, 50s  and  60s, which  helped  shape  sound  across  all  genres, to our semi-hollowbody and  solid body  instruments  of the late 1950s and early 1960s  which helped define the sound of rock n roll. Gibson's been innovating the ️ whole️ time.
> and we want to talk to you today about some of those innovations. First, the one I got in my hands, the big daddy of them all, the ‍‍Les‍‍ Paul. This single cutaway, carved maple top design originally came out in 1952 and is as iconic to rock n roll as the name it bearson the headstock. In 1960 the introduction of the Gibson SG, with its double-horned body. It's never been out of the production. The only Gibson solid body guitar to be in production since it's creation in 1960. We have the mouse-eared, F-holed, semi-hollow body design with the ES-335, 345 and 355 that graced so many albums of the 50s and 60s. All the way to Ted McCarty's most iconic designs in the futuristic series, like the Flying V and Explorers, some of the most copied and imitated guitars of all time.
> And not just our body shape, but things like the shape of the headstock, that open book design or mustache kinda design. The split diamond inlay you'd find on the ‍‍Les‍‍ Paul Custom or ES-355, or that crown, or some people call it "pineapple" inlay that you'd find on the 335 or the Gibson SG. All of those innovations and design elements are trademarks of Gibson.
> Why does this matter? Well for a few reasons. People ask us a lot about forgeries and counterfeit guitars. you know, often of lower craftsmanship, coming in from overseas, but there's some common misconceptions about what a forgery is and what trademark infringement is.
> Any ️copy️ of anyone of those designs that we've named is in fact by definition a counterfeit Gibson guitar. What that means for a ‍‍couple‍‍ different ‍‍people‍‍, to the manufacturers out there, we want you to know that you've been warned. We're looking out and we're here to protect our iconic legacy and the️ designs️ that we've ️created️ over generations
> To all the people in the ️film️ and television and commercial industry. Reach out to us. We want to work with you. stop taping over the logos on the headstocks. By the way, that's not enough to get out of a trademark infringement anyway. Contact us. We want to work with you. We want to be partners with you. We want to help bring authenticity to your projects.
> And this isn't about us trying to be bullies or trying to stifle the boutique marketplace. This is about protecting our legacy. 125 years of ️innovation and relevance in music. It's worth protecting, and it's our job and we will continue to fight to protect our intellectual property.
> And to all the players out there what does this mean? Well it goes back to what we started talking about. being original and playing authentic. Gibson's been investing money in our factories in our team of people working in the content we're creating to make theGibsonexperience the best and make the best guitars we've made in 125 years.
> And it's our goal for the next 125 years that we will be the most relevant, the most loved and the most played guitar brand in the world.
> be original. Play Authentic and remember only aGibsonis good enough.


my brain hurts


----------



## BlackMastodon

Yeah I read the first few lines and quit. That's a gotdamn eyesore.


----------



## odibrom

Yep, that was hard to read... and so were the following memes on that post...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

johnucol said:


> Hey everybody, Mark Agnesi here



I just want you to know I lost my shit at the random Legator logo.
No photoshop needed- they're a meme in and of themselves.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I hate what this thread has become.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

[/url]


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Severe Gunfight At The Hill OF Casualties In My Ass


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> Severe Gunfight At The Hill OF Casualties In My Ass


 One good lover IN MY ASS


----------



## spudmunkey

I was listening to a Morphine playlist on the way into work.

Let's take a trip together IN MY ASS

Miles Davis' Funeral IN MY ASS

Do not go quietly unto your grave IN MY ASS

French Fries w/Pepper IN MY ASS


----------



## possumkiller

Fight Fire With Fire In My Ass


----------



## possumkiller

Master Of Puppets In My Ass


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Some Pain Will Last IN MY ASS


----------



## possumkiller

Enter Sandman In My Ass

2x4 In My Ass

Ain't My Bitch In My Ass

The House That Jack Built In My Ass

The Thorn Within In My Ass

The Outlaw Torn In My Ass

Wasting My Hate In My Ass

Bleeding Me In My Ass

King Nothing In My Ass

Until It Sleeps In My Ass


----------



## possumkiller

Shine On You Crazy Diamond In My Ass
Welcome To The Machine In My Ass
Have A Cigar In My Ass
Wish You Were Here In My Ass


----------



## possumkiller

Folsom Prison Blues In My Ass
I Walk The Line In My Ass
Ring Of Fire In My Ass
One Piece At A Time In My Ass


----------



## r33per

Bismark in my ass


----------



## possumkiller

Baby Shark In My Ass


----------



## Seabeast2000

This is the stuff that makes your morning better.

Black Hole Sun IN My Ass

Never Gonna Give You Up In My Ass


----------



## Kaura

Exoplanet II: Void in my ass


----------



## possumkiller

Fly To The Rainbow In My Ass
Don't Fear The Reaper In My Ass
I'm Burning For You In My Ass
Daniel In My Ass
Rocket Man In My Ass
Crocodile Rock In My Ass
Killer Queen In My Ass
Fat Bottom Girls In My Ass


----------



## possumkiller

Back In Black In My Ass


----------



## possumkiller

Hell's Bells In My Ass


----------



## possumkiller

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap In My Ass


----------



## BlackMastodon

Picture Day in My Ass


----------



## spudmunkey

At work, listening to someone's Boston playlist. "More than a feeling in my ass".


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want a woman IN MY ASS


----------



## spudmunkey

Previous song: "You can call me Al IN MY ASS"
Currently: "Landslide IN MY ASS"


----------



## John

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I just want you to know I lost my shit at the random Legator logo.
> No photoshop needed- they're a meme in and of themselves.



I'm chuffed to hear you got a kick out of it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Previous song: "You can call me Al IN MY ASS"
> Currently: "Landslide IN MY ASS"



Sounds like a pleasant space.


----------



## spudmunkey

Previous track: Tom Petty's "You Don't Know How it Feels IN MY ASS"



The906 said:


> Sounds like a pleasant space.



Now Playing: The Eagles' "Peaceful Easy Feeling IN MY ASS"


----------



## spudmunkey

Someone switched to a 90s pop playlist.

Previous track: Spice Girls' "Wannabe IN MY ASS"

Now playing: *NSYNC's "It's Gonna Be Me IN MY ASS"

OK, now I'm done unless others continue this train.


----------



## BlackSG91

@KnightBrolaire Millennial memes are cute but not really funny. I'm not amused.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Meme Challenge (and I don't know how to do a meme with a gif): go!


----------



## Exchanger

KnightBrolaire said:


>


too close too home buddy, too close to home.


KnightBrolaire said:


>



I think VoT is with trumpets and not a sax.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Walter W.

possumkiller said:


> Fight Fire With Fire In My Ass


Lol!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

Gibsons... Just leave them.


----------



## r33per

Kaura said:


> Gibsons... Just leave them.


But they might be authentic!!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Looks like at least one Epi lol. As much as I love my SG, it likely wouldn't be in the first batch that I'd grab.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Welp, this thread has gone to absolute dogshit.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Welp, this thread has gone to absolute dogshit.


We are in Reader's Digest country these days.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The906 said:


> Meme Challenge (and I don't know how to do a meme with a gif): go!


Something something Bruce Dickinson


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Welp, this thread has gone to absolute dogshit.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 71930



Your memes are absolutely spicy, but I kinda miss the ss.org meta memes.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> Your memes are absolutely spicy, but I kinda miss the ss.org meta memes.



Indeed, times were simpler then.


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71924
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/





Kaura said:


> Gibsons... Just leave them.





High Plains Drifter said:


> Looks like at least one Epi lol. As much as I love my SG, it likely wouldn't be in the first batch that I'd grab.



The one in the front is a Hangstrom. You can tell that at least the one with the Bigsby is Gibson because there's 4 total guitars, but only 3 headstocks...so one's already broken off.


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> The one in the front is a Hangstrom. You can tell that at least the one with the Bigsby is Gibson because there's 4 total guitars, but only 3 headstocks...so one's already broken off.


The hollow one is a gretsch. It's just 2 LPs that are Gibsons.


----------



## spudmunkey

Oh, well then my joke about the broken headstock isn't as applicable.  Nevermind.


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> The one in the front is a *Hangstrom*. You can tell that at least the one with the Bigsby is Gibson because there's 4 total guitars, but only 3 headstocks...so one's already broken off.



A Hangstrom? You must mean a Hagstrom like what I have...in black of course.







;>)/


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 71930


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71958
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I really don't know who that is, so this may be a hip meme. Not sure.


----------



## BlackSG91

The906 said:


> I really don't know who that is, so this may be a hip meme. Not sure.



According to KnightBro it's a shitty boomer meme.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Millennial punk rock.





;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> According to KnightBro it's a shitty boomer meme.
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Boomer's would be lost completely on that one, Gen-X or newer should get it.


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> Millennial punk rock.
> 
> View attachment 71962
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



https://www.wired.com/story/gen-x-adhd-screen-addiction/


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> According to KnightBro it's a shitty boomer meme.
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Nah, a "shitty boomer meme" is one that would likely be found on https://www.reddit.com/r/forwardsfromgrandma/ or, as previously mentioned, Readers' Digest. Or Highlights. Or anything along the lines of a joke Jeff Dunham or Terry Fator would tell.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

The906 said:


> Boomer's would be lost completely on that one, Gen-X or newer should get it.



You're looking at it all wrong, dude. Boomer is a way of life, not an age bracket.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MFB

Did that get clipped? Surely it should have ended with this:


----------



## spacebard

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 71973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I thought the gay's pelvis would slightly be wider.


----------



## lurè




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## r33per

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Adorable.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I vote that we rename this thread to "BlackSG91's Boomer Humor Thread".


----------



## possumkiller

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I vote that we rename this thread to "BlackSG91's Boomer Humor Thread".


I thought she was Gen X?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I thought she was a he?


----------



## possumkiller

High Plains Drifter said:


> I thought she was a he?


Maybe both? Or neither? I was always assuming the avatar went with the username and she was some kind of shredder chick into black SGs.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I sorta thought BlackSG91 was a cat for the longest time.


----------



## BlackSG91

possumkiller said:


> I thought she was Gen X?



Born in '71...meow!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

An Irish watering hole.





;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 72049
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



This meme should be updated, 15 years ago it was almost like today, it should read 25 years ago, when VHS was still a thing...


----------



## Exchanger

Lame puns, not even guitar related, complaining about millenials... pls stahp !


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## odibrom

Metropolis said:


>




Very very nice...


----------



## John

Here's a sample from the new Periphery chvrch bvrner video:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 72164
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


That was some torturous shit.


----------



## BlackSG91

The906 said:


> That was some torturous shit.



Here's my old tape machine I had when I was a wee one...but no radio.





;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## p0ke

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 72164
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I didn't have to do that, but though I'm born in '89 I still had a cassette walkman and had to record from CD onto that to listen on the way to school etc  I think I got a portable CD player when I was 12 or something. And then I got a minidisc - back to recording again  But it was much more convenient otherwise.


----------



## odibrom

I also had a walkman and a Minidisk. Minidisks were cool. CD audio quality (more or less) at a fraction of the pocket volume it needed to be carried around... then iPods came into play...


----------



## spudmunkey

The Sony minidisc will always only make me think of one thing. The movie _Strange Days_.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## StevenC

Bring back neg rep!


----------



## Metropolis

Extreme metal memes are the best, stop that boomer crap


----------



## Sumsar

Behold , an actually funny and guitar related meme:


----------



## High Plains Drifter

That takes me back ^^^


----------



## Seabeast2000

High Plains Drifter said:


> That takes me back ^^^



What guitar was it?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

It was actually a bicycle lol! 

... and I couldn't oblige. There was just no way.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 72197
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


God I love me some freakin ding dongs and ho hos.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Walter W.

Sumsar said:


> Behold , an actually funny and guitar related meme:
> 
> 
> View attachment 72195



I'd probably hit it


----------



## Edika

Seems about right!


----------



## possumkiller

Edika said:


> Seems about right!
> 
> View attachment 72227


Can he not drive a stick or something?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY




----------



## Edika

possumkiller said:


> Can he not drive a stick or something?



How will then be able to engage his wah for maximum speed? Other common mortals have nitro, he has wah!!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

whaaaaaaaa, whaaaaaaaaaaaa, whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................

But this means that is a stick and the wha is the gas pedal somehow for that sound effect to work. All wrong, nvm.


----------



## BlackSG91

Edika said:


> Seems about right!
> 
> View attachment 72227



Kirk could also utilize an Overdrive pedal in his car...vroom, vroom!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 72251
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


I made a few Methallica album covers a few pages ago actually.


----------



## BlackSG91

I just bought a book from IKEA.







;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BornToLooze

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 72294


----------



## NotDonVito

Ok we have a million ifunny memes in here and now random stuff from instagram. God has left the server.


----------



## p0ke

By the way:


vampiregenocide said:


> *MOD EDIT (3/24/2011) -- Rules for this thread:*
> ...
> *3.) Avoid non-SS.org related pictures; this isn't Random Pictures and you're not circumventing that by putting that stuff in here.*
> ...



(I wonder where that broken image comes from...)


----------



## Demiurge

On that movie box, I first didn't see "in an" between "fuck" and "alley" and thought that FUCK ALLEY is a great name for a hair metal band.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if you ain't got music related memes gtfo


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Jari Mäenpää shared this one on Facebook a couple of hours ago:


----------



## Metropolis

Might be old as Evertune, but...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Good job boys.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Knightbro memes making me tear up at work trying to hide the laughs. Open seating is the devil sometimes.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Might be an oldie but a goody but here's It's Always Sunny to explain metal bands.


----------



## TheKindred

^
fucking finally. 

thanks for getting us back on track in here. Thread post of the month right there.


----------



## MoonJelly

Oh yeah that was glorious


----------



## Seabeast2000

The testament one kills.


----------



## odibrom

Ok, my occasional contribution...


----------



## odibrom

That Jazz joke about the wrong key solo is a common joke within my band, there are no wrong notes, if it sounds weird, it's jazz...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## p0ke




----------



## dr_game0ver

Some porn have guitars in them... As i've been told.


----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 72336
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



*Exodus* appears twice @ Ex (makes sense) and Ax (wtf?)

Then, there's the Ac element that comes @60's with *Accept* and @Noble Rock with *AC/DC* both legitime picks...


----------



## BlackSG91

odibrom said:


> *Exodus* appears twice @ Ex (makes sense) and Ax (wtf?)
> 
> Then, there's the Ac element that comes @60's with *Accept* and @Noble Rock with *AC/DC* both legitime picks...



You have good eyes because I can't see that good...blind as a bat.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## p0ke

BlackSG91 said:


> <unrelated content>



Did you not see the quote from the thread rules I posted a couple of pages ago? No offence, but I for one don't come here for random bad puns that have nothing to do with guitars or even music...


----------



## odibrom

2 post earlier she says she's blind as a bat, so the answer to uour question is... no.


----------



## Metropolis

odibrom said:


> 2 post earlier she says she's blind as a bat, so the answer to uour question is... no.



There might be things like glasses or surgery, and those humor pictures for middle age people really don't meet a standard of a meme.


----------



## odibrom

You know I was being ironic, right? And for what is worth, I king of am one of those middle aged people... or getting there really fast...

This to say that generation gap jokes are lame, coming from whomever... yeah, those pics may also be lame as are those extremely local with references outsidets won't ever get... but I'm ok with both. It's a laugh, so why bother?


----------



## BlackSG91

You guys are funny!


;>)/


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## KnightBrolaire

le weekend dump:





























































































Man why is Psyopus and Behold the Arcturus so angular


----------



## BlackSG91

Ok...it's time now for some serious humour!







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


This reminds me of one I saw. There's a chick in court for beating her husband to death with his guitar. The judge asks, "First offender?" And she says, "No. First a Gibson, then a Fender!" HAHAHA


----------



## BlackSG91

If you squint your eyes you'll see a legend.





;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> If you squint your eyes you'll see a legend.
> 
> View attachment 72395
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


I can't tell if that is Syd Barrett or Bob Dylan.


----------



## spudmunkey

Judging by the PC case fans, hard drive, and computer keyboard, it's clearly Steve Balmer.


----------



## BlackSG91

possumkiller said:


> I can't tell if that is Syd Barrett or Bob Dylan.



There's a Dylan influence all along the watchtower.




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> Judging by the PC case fans, hard drive, and computer keyboard, it's clearly Steve Balmer.



You're wrong again...too quick to reply...you need a little patience.




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Is the Drake meme format still hip with the kids or has it been moved to boomer status?


----------



## Seabeast2000

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Is the Drake meme format still hip with the kids or has it been moved to boomer status?


You're on the watchlist.


----------



## Hollowway

BlackSG91 said:


> If you squint your eyes you'll see a legend.
> 
> View attachment 72395
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


This is really cool. Not because it's a cool piece of artwork made with the media that the subject used, but because it's an excellent excuse for hoarding extra gear, for a different artistic expression. I'm gonna add it to the list of reasons I need more gear.


----------



## BlackSG91

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Is the Drake meme format still hip with the kids or has it been moved to boomer status?



I love you soooooo much me friend!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

I think all you guys are super cool!!!!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Djep




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 72537
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



This one was posted about the time Bowie died... sorry...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackMastodon

I actually got that death metal shirt as a hoodie a couple of years ago for a buddy as an Xmas gift.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## lurè




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## spudmunkey

Is it, though?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Was that the guitar he used for Summer Nights and the funky tuning changes? Maybe I'm mis-remembering the tab or story about that song.


----------



## NotDonVito

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 72551
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


I NEED this shirt *googles furiously*


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


>


Summer Nights is a great tune.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> Was that the guitar he used for Summer Nights and the funky tuning changes? Maybe I'm mis-remembering the tab or story about that song.


It is. It was the guitars sole purpose. That and selling them to guitar players in the crowd.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It is. It was the guitars sole purpose. That and selling them to guitar players in the crowd.



Good bit of history.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Who are they? They look so freaking badass I have to hear what they sound like.


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> Who are they? They look so freaking badass I have to hear what they sound like.



The band is Black Death.


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> The band is Black Death.


And they kick ass.


----------



## atracksler

There was a great punk band called death that was all black too. Finding a YouTube of them is challenging.


----------



## BlackSG91

atracksler said:


> There was a great punk band called death that was all black too. Finding a YouTube of them is challenging.



I have their LP.




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

Wait, are they using Anthony Kedis twice? At least use Will Ferrell.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

KISS is the WWE of music.


----------



## possumkiller

I thought KISS fans were mostly female?


----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dump 1


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dump 2


----------



## KnightBrolaire

and now dump 3


----------



## Leviathus

lmao @ the motley one


----------



## TedEH

Ok, I'll give you Gwarsh. That's a good one.


----------



## BlackSG91

I still don't find these bush league memes funny at all...they make me very sad.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## StevenC

I feel like one not funny post would be better for all of us than 15 achieving the same effect.


----------



## odibrom

I found those kind of funny. Just...


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> I feel like one not funny post would be better for all of us than 15 achieving the same effect.



Aunt and Uncle email content.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

What if I'm super into Australian metalcore?


----------



## Bearitone

BlackSG has to be trolling. These aren’t funny at all.


----------



## TedEH

We should just rename this to the "everyone thinks they're funnier than everyone else" thread.


----------



## spudmunkey

Bearitone said:


> BlackSG has to be trolling. These aren’t funny at all.



No, no...you're not getting it. It's "meow-talli-cat", and it's a picture of a cat. It's funny on several levels.
1) Cats
2) Metallica

You have to have a very high IQ, I think. Not something one would expect a millennial to grasp.

Some reading material for you:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_comedy


----------



## StevenC

Bearitone said:


> BlackSG has to be trolling. These aren’t funny at all.


I can't tell if BlackSG is just trying to bolster their post count to become a spam account or if it already is a spam account. 

Alternatively, this could be some incredibly meta activity where posting this stuff enough becomes on topic for SSO memes. 

I'm sure someone less lazy than me could format those into memes and post something actually on topic for a change.


----------



## coffeeflush




----------



## BlackSG91

I'm back!








;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## StevenC




----------



## Sumsar

you mean?


----------



## Kaura

StevenC said:


>



It's pretty amazing you managed to make me laugh more with nothing but a dancing lock than any of the boomer memes combined.


----------



## Djep

It was funny to watch all 7,577 messages memes in few days


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Metropolis

Sometimes I think that @BlackSG91 is just a sweet 40 something asian lady posting funny pictures who has no freakin' clue what a meme is. Or just trolling... who knows.


----------



## spudmunkey

Metropolis said:


> Sometimes I think that @BlackSG91 is just a sweet 40 something asian lady posting funny pictures who has no freakin' clue what a meme is. Or just trolling... who knows.


A little from column A, and little from column b...


----------



## odibrom

Generation gap "wars" are lame... very very lame... please stop that attitude.


----------



## TheKindred

these unspicy memes are lame. 

please save up all your facebook group memes over the week, then come to ss.org and open meme thread. Instead of posting 94 individual posts, just delete all those memes and enjoy the ones other people are posting. Profit.


----------



## odibrom

... Or just ignore them. Less worries. I don't realy care. If one in a bunch makes me laugh, cool, if not I'll just keep scroling. Why bother? Why should I waste my energy in something that has zero value?


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## possumkiller

odibrom said:


> ... Or just ignore them. Less worries. I don't realy care. If one in a bunch makes me laugh, cool, if not I'll just keep scroling. Why bother? Why should I waste my energy in something that has zero value?


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> A little from column A, and little from column b...



Or 3a & 3b.




;>)/


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> ... Or just ignore them. Less worries. I don't realy care. If one in a bunch makes me laugh, cool, if not I'll just keep scroling. Why bother? Why should I waste my energy in something that has zero value?


I disagree entirely. Some things on this site shouldn't be ignored. Like the first post of this thread.


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's a sweet wittle puddy tat as an octave pedal.





;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

And a fuzz pedal.





;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

A Leslie...





;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## dr_game0ver

So you're not even trying anymore...


----------



## Kaura

6:16 - 6:26 (since embedding fucks up the time stamps)

I've been wanting to post this for a few months now because it's so fitting. Now is finally the time.


----------



## p0ke

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 73019








Fixed. Sorry


----------



## StevenC

p0ke said:


> Fixed. Sorry


Bring back positive rep! This right here is what this thread is for!


----------



## MFB

Jesus Christ does this thread make me wish I wasn't a member here


----------



## possumkiller

MFB said:


> Jesus Christ does this thread make me wish I wasn't a member here


Tell me about it. The way people jump all over some poor Asian lady just because they don't share the same sense of humor seems pretty intolerant...


----------



## Exchanger

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Lol whoever made this never played the clarinet.


The issue is not so much that it's not funny (and it's not), it's just we've seen these on facebook for years already, and some of them have nothing to do with guitars. I don't come here to see copy pastes off bad puns, I can make my own bad puns all day long.


----------



## p0ke

Exchanger said:


> The issue is not so much that it's not funny (and it's not), it's just we've seen these on facebook for years already, and *some of them have nothing to do with guitars.* I don't come here to see copy pastes off bad puns, I can make my own bad puns all day long.



^ This, and my main problem is that they're clogging up the thread. I don't care if there's a few here and there, but there are literally entire pages in here with pictures that aren't even memes and/or don't have anything to do with guitars or other stuff that's being discussed on SSO. The fact that I (and a bunch of others) don't consider them funny is irrelevant, albeit true.


----------



## BlackMastodon

At first I thought it was spam to boost the post count to be able to use the marketplace. But then we dropped that requirement as a sit. And the posts never stopped. I'm still thinking she's a masterful troll and we're just waiting for the payoff.


----------



## MFB

p0ke said:


> ^ This, and my main problem is that they're clogging up the thread. I don't care if there's a few here and there, but there are literally entire pages in here with pictures that aren't even memes and/or don't have anything to do with guitars or other stuff that's being discussed on SSO. The fact that I (and a bunch of others) don't consider them funny is irrelevant, albeit true.



Then add the person to your ignore list and you'll never see them again, unless you go and click "show ignored content"


----------



## TedEH

Guys.... guys..... it's a meme thread. Who cares.


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> Then add the person to your ignore list and you'll never see them again, unless you go and click "show ignored content"



Hmm, thanks, I actually didn't know ignore worked that way! I thought it was more like a "don't show that threads have unread messages" kinda thing. Now I don't care anymore


----------



## Bearitone

I liked the cat ones


----------



## BlackMastodon

Cat pictures are always welcome. Just would've been better if they were all put together into one picture that had text labeling what kind of pedal they were. Like a meme.


----------



## TedEH

BlackMastodon said:


> Like a meme


Like an image macro. If we're gonna get this kind of picky, anything that's shared and repeated can arguably be called a meme. It's not the format of the joke that makes it a "meme".


----------



## BlackMastodon

This is serious business, Ted.


----------



## TedEH

Something something just have fun with it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

"Black Metal"










Some OC


----------



## MFB

TedEH said:


> Something something just have fun with it.



I'm sorry, I can't quite comprehend what you're saying, could you reformat it? Perhaps with some sort of image behind it and as two easily distinct text lines?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

*sobs uncontrollably* 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KnightBrolaire

and the last batch


























































It's funny because it's true (OC plz don't steal)


----------



## StevenC

For equality's sake most of those are still off topic. OC is very good though.


----------



## BlackSG91

TheKindred said:


> these unspicy memes are lame.
> 
> please save up all your facebook group memes over the week, then come to ss.org and open meme thread. Instead of posting 94 individual posts, just delete all those memes and enjoy the ones other people are posting. Profit.



That's kind of arrogant what you are saying. It's like my humour is not up to snuff like your ever-so-witty Millenial humour?! I shouldn't be posting anything and just enjoy all of your crappy humour? Sorry but if you don't like my posts then you can do what it says in this catchy tune.




;>)/


----------



## Walter W.

Or just use the ignore button and move along, what ruins this thread is the ones whining and complaining about BlackSG91's memes. Don't like her meme's? Just use the ignore button.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Exchanger

KnightBrolaire said:


>



That's totally a BlackSG91 meme, bro.

Did I do this right ?


----------



## StevenC

BlackSG91 said:


> That's kind of arrogant what you are saying. It's like my humour is not up to snuff like your ever-so-witty Millenial humour?! I shouldn't be posting anything and just enjoy all of your crappy humour? Sorry but if you don't like my posts then you can do what it says in this catchy tune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



There's no obligation to be funny in this thread, but there is an obligation to read and follow the rules in the first post about not posting random off topic puns.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Seabeast2000

I think Axl and Steve Stevens go yo sane gym.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I love this thread.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Exchanger said:


> That's totally a BlackSG91 meme, bro.
> 
> Did I do this right ?
> View attachment 73061


how dare you. Some millennial made that meme, not a boomer. It's pretty obvious from how they manage to make both a dick joke and pedophile joke in the same meme.


----------



## odibrom

This one is probably a repeat, but... err... and sexist... and... err... whatever...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some OC


----------



## Walter W.

odibrom said:


> This one is probably a repeat, but... err... and sexist... and... err... whatever...



Now thats a good one


----------



## odibrom

Walter W. said:


> Now thats a good one


You mean the tube amp...


----------



## BlackSG91

Kiss me hands.





;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Gun metal.





;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Looks like a Marlin 45-70


----------



## ThePIGI King

BlackSG91 said:


> Gun metal.
> 
> View attachment 73109
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Funny thing is that many people actually do this simply because the notion of owning and transporting firearms is unpopular depending on where you are/live. I've transported my rifles in a gigbag for years simply because rifle cases make some people nervous, and attracting attention with firearms isn't a good thing these days.


----------



## Walter W.

odibrom said:


> You mean the tube amp...



Well, yes, but the innuendo is what tickled me


----------



## Walter W.

ThePIGI King said:


> Funny thing is that many people actually do this simply because the notion of owning and transporting firearms is unpopular depending on where you are/live. I've transported my rifles in a gigbag for years simply because rifle cases make some people nervous, and attracting attention with firearms isn't a good thing these days.



Very true. Or like the guy that rides around with a big Glock sticker on his rear window, he's just looking to get broken into


----------



## Exchanger

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 73108
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Well, seeing how you guys turned out, I wouldn't be proud of that.


----------



## TheKindred

BlackSG91 said:


> That's kind of arrogant what you are saying. It's like my humour is not up to snuff like your ever-so-witty Millenial humour?! I shouldn't be posting anything and just enjoy all of your crappy humour? Sorry but if you don't like my posts then you can do what it says in this catchy tune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



so two things here .... 

1.> I never directed that at anyone in particular, but you responded. Well Played.

2.> it's shitty internet etiquette to post 100 times in one day, when you could just post those 100 images in a single post.

D.> I'm old and beyond millennial so I hate millenial _and_ boomer humour.

F.> The OP of this thread quite clearly points out that it is for guitar and SS.org related memes, not for random free for all meme sharing.


----------



## BlackSG91

Why do I have to fill one post with 100 images? That doesn't make any sense. What if some are crappy? What is the difference if I have one image per post compared to 100...I don't get it. And I don't post 100 images a day...I post 67 images per day.


;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> Why do I have to fill one post with 100 images? That doesn't make any sense. What if some are crappy? What is the difference if I have one image per post compared to 100...I don't get it. And I don't post 100 images a day...I post 67 images per day.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


It's just generally considered poor form on any forum I've spent time on. It's seen as post count bumping, and people who follow the thread get many many notifications of new posts. It also artificially adds extra pages to threads, which makes it more cumbersome to see the previous posts without missing anything, if your not here every day.


----------



## spudmunkey

[QUOTE="spudmunkey, post: 5051261, member: 23509", if your not here every day.[/QUOTE]

*you're


----------



## vilk

Forums are dying, internet-wide. This forum is considerably slower than it used to be. I wish more users would post as much as BlackSG


----------



## TedEH

If it helps...


----------



## TedEH

I can post....


----------



## TedEH

Like BlackSG does.


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> Forums are dying, internet-wide. This forum is considerably slower than it used to be. I wish more users would post as much as BlackSG



This. Things like Reddit and Facebook groups seem to be taking their places, even though they are TERRIBLE when it comes to years-long conversations, and archived information.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> I can post....



DEAD.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Lemonbaby

ThePIGI King said:


> Funny thing is that many people actually do this simply because the notion of owning and transporting firearms is unpopular depending on where you are/live. I've transported my rifles in a gigbag for years simply because rifle cases make some people nervous, and attracting attention with firearms isn't a good thing these days.


I transport my headless guitar in a rifle case. The guys at the Swiss border were getting a little nervous when I opened the trunk that one time...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Lemonbaby said:


> I transport my headless guitar in a rifle case. The guys at the Swiss border were getting a little nervous when I opened the trunk that one time...


I'm envisioning Day of the Jackal (1973) levels of sinister ....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lemonbaby said:


> I transport my headless guitar in a rifle case. The guys at the Swiss border were getting a little nervous when I opened the trunk that one time...



I scored a bunch of Pelican cases, many of them rifle sized, when my company was replacing them so I use them for everything. 

I certainly get some looks, especially with the scary death metal stickers all over them.


----------



## BornToLooze

ThePIGI King said:


> Funny thing is that many people actually do this simply because the notion of owning and transporting firearms is unpopular depending on where you are/live. I've transported my rifles in a gigbag for years simply because rifle cases make some people nervous, and attracting attention with firearms isn't a good thing these days.



Ya, it really depends on where you are. I met my best friend when I was putting my AR and an ammo can in my car for a range trip.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Better have an unmarked case than a Remignton or H&K labeled bag...


----------



## Leviathus

Having that Led Zeppelin DVD and Drake already agrees with it...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## dr_game0ver

See? This is funny! The first one in like... 20 pages.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## odibrom




----------



## dr_game0ver

1-The type of guy which every answer to criticism is "You just don't get it, MAN!"
2-The new Ed Sheeran looks promising.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

[/url]


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


>



Same thing I asked when I saw it on facebook: why can't both be a thing? Jimi Hendrix is dead, and Brian May has a PHD in Astrophysics.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> Same thing I asked when I saw it on facebook: why can't both be a thing? Jimi Hendrix is dead, and Brian May has a PHD in Astrophysics.



Both are a thing, it's just a comparison, time line in the rock world...


----------



## ThePIGI King

odibrom said:


> Both are a thing, it's just a comparison, time line in the rock world...


 I'd say there's probably more of the bottom pic in todays age than there are the top...


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> Both are a thing, it's just a comparison, time line in the rock world...



Perhaps, but the way that it's typically taken, judging by nearly 100% of the comments below that image where I saw it last, were about how there's no "real" rock music anymore. No "rock gods" anymore, etc. Like...it's a comparison, yes, but is taken (even if it wasn't originally meant as such) disparagingly.


----------



## MikeNeal

I think we should do SSO-Survivor

BlackSG91 and Knightbro each post their 3 spiciest memes, then we all vote. 

Loser gets permabanned.


----------



## Walter W.

MikeNeal said:


> I think we should do SSO-Survivor
> 
> BlackSG91 and Knightbro each post their 3 spiciest memes, then we all vote.
> 
> Loser gets permabanned.



So we're going to start this shit again? smh


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> Both are a thing, it's just a comparison, time line in the rock world...


Yeah back in 1987 when Brian May only had a Master's degree he was a really bum.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## vilk

I just wanted to point out that having an advanced education doesn't preclude you from being an substance abusing mess. Brian May isn't not the bottom picture _because_ he has an advanced education; he's not the bottom picture because of who he is as a person. Also, I'm sure that in the height of his rockstardome he probably did experience his fair share of the bottom picture.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

"Active Rock" is a thing. I think it means not Alt and not Classic and maybe shiity metal?


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## spudmunkey

Wh...

*sigh*

In other news...


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm lost.


----------



## odibrom

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 73375



The question is not where but when...


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## KnightBrolaire

everyone that posts non music/guitar related memes










































































[/url]


----------



## KnightBrolaire

OC


----------



## BlackMastodon

Knightbro Memes coming in hot. 

Dunno how many times we have to say to *read the very first post in this thread and stop posting off-topic, non-music/guitar related Memes *but here we are.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> Knightbro Memes coming in hot.
> 
> Dunno how many times we have to say to *read the very first post in this thread and stop posting off-topic, non-music/guitar related Memes *but here we are.



You mean the OP of a 300+ page thread, that's also years old with a very vague title that might just be construed as "this is the meme thread"

Here's my contribution:


----------



## TheKindred

the title of the thread literally includes the phrase "*RULES IN OP - PLEASE READ*" 

@KnightBrolaire is the messiah that will save us all


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## dr_game0ver

Not to be confused with the album "Vision Divine" by the band "Vision Divine" featuring the song "Vision Divine".

Also: "Black Sabbath" is the opening track from the 1969 album "Witchcraft Destroys Minds and Reaps Souls" from the band "Coven" featuring bass player "Oz Ozborne".


----------



## spudmunkey

dr_game0ver said:


> Also: "Black Sabbath" is the opening track from the 1969 album "Witchcraft Destroys Minds and Reaps Souls" from the band "Coven" featuring bass player "Oz Ozborne".



..based on the novel, _Push_, by Sapphire.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Bad Company did the same, I feel like it's not all that uncommon.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Iron Maiden too.....


----------



## Leviathus

Metal Church....


----------



## dr_game0ver

Living in a Box...


----------



## Seabeast2000

dr_game0ver said:


> Living in a Box...



Super Eponymous could be a band name.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## KnightBrolaire

actual footage of me keeping this thread alive with decent memes:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pt.2


----------



## Seabeast2000

Great memes as usual @KnightBrolaire . 

Please loosen your 1985 Casio, I don't want your fretting hand to have low blood flow.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Goddamn I wish we had rep still so I could throw them green bars at you, Knightro.


----------



## MFB

Is it just me, or does Kirk YeeHawmett look like a shitty knock off Terrance Howard?


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> everyone that posts non *METAL/guitar* related memes



fixed for ya


and also thanks for keeping the tread alive. I fully stop coming here for a while and I lost hopes on it, glad theres still good normal SSO content


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Seabeast2000

Huge risk of repeats here....but funny....


----------



## Kaura

^The Hetfield one was already posted by KnightBrolaire but I don't care. That one is one of the few if not the only one that has made me laugh out loud in this thread.


----------



## Exchanger

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Haha love that one.




KnightBrolaire said:


>



As much as I love odd-times, there's still a lot you can do within a 4/4 bar.


----------



## Sumsar

KnightBrolaire said:


> actual footage of me keeping this thread alive with decent memes:





I loled quite loud!

Also stolen from FB:



My father actually only showed me The Beatles which didn't quite cut it.
However when I was taking classical guitar lessons as a young teenager, one of the other students introduced me to Symphony X, Opeth, Emperor and a ton of great stuff in between, I totally owe it all to him.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey

Well...






Kiesel first started putting those rectangular carbon fiber rods in their necks in some models in early 2015, so...that should only have 4 rings then.

Meme is inaccurate.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiesel first started putting those rectangular carbon fiber rods in their necks in some models in early 2015, so...that should only have 4 rings then.
> 
> Meme is inaccurate.


It will eventually be accurate.


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> It will eventually be accurate.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Crosspost from the Solar thread, but totally works here too.


----------



## p0ke

Sumsar said:


> My father actually only showed me The Beatles which didn't quite cut it.
> However when I was taking classical guitar lessons as a young teenager, one of the other students introduced me to Symphony X, Opeth, Emperor and a ton of great stuff in between, I totally owe it all to him.



My dad got me into AC/DC and ZZTop  I think I got the Stiff Upper Lip album for my 11th birthday, and listened to it on repeat for a year or something  Then I was brainwashed into rap and shit by my friends, took a detour via nu-metal and then Metallica -> about half a year of discovering all kinds of things -> death/black/thrash/grind


----------



## lurè




----------



## BlackSG91

You guys are as lame as lame can be! Me no laugh!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Bearitone

Yo! 


BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


True


----------



## A-Branger

FFS *facepalm*

can we pleaaaaase get back to the metal/guitar memes?


----------



## BlackMastodon

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## StevenC

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 73615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Now you're getting it


----------



## TedEH

For the record..... I'm ok with all the memes from all the posters. You guys war all you want.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackMastodon

Need a third button for possumkiller's off topic memes now...


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> For the record..... I'm ok with all the memes from all the posters. You guys war all you want.


+1... if I laugh, good, if I don't, I keep scrolling..


----------



## Walter W.

TedEH said:


> For the record..... I'm ok with all the memes from all the posters. You guys war all you want.



I agree


----------



## A-Branger

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 73615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


if you pay attention to the thread you would see that no one is in such position


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Edika

Meme wars have only one consequence...and that's getting us more meme's!


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Walter W.

KnightBrolaire said:


>


that fuckin cat cracks me up


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## r33per

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 73802


Emoji was made for this thread:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Walter W.

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 73802



I felt that way everytime we did chem-warfare exercises, they sucked. When my 4 years was up, I couldn't get out fast enough. Now over 20 years later, wish I had stayed in, I would be retired by now drawing a nice check from the gov't every month, young and dumb I guess.


----------



## possumkiller

r33per said:


> Emoji was made for this thread:


Are we not in the off topic section of the forum?


----------



## BlackSG91

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 73809
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## ThePIGI King

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 73827
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


I do believe its the "d" thats supposed to be silent.

Like Djentleman instead of gentleman or djazz instead of jazz.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hey she's putting in an effort, I applaud that. Possum still only read the sub-forum title and nothing else about the thread.


----------



## spudmunkey

ThePIGI King said:


> I do believe its the "d" thats supposed to be silent.
> 
> Like Djentleman instead of gentleman or djazz instead of jazz.



Wait...don't you pronoince the "j" in "djent" like a "y"? Have I been incorrectly calling it "duh-YENT" all this time? [/jokey joke...yes, i've seen the Stevie T video...]


----------



## KnightBrolaire

OC




and some other memes to balance out all the garbage from the last few pages:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

part 2

















































This is literally me when I'm listening to KSE or Hatebreed.


----------



## A-Branger

we <3 you KnightBrolaire \m/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

More OC




A nice topical meme


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackMastodon

Whoa whoa whoa, half-assed Daemoness?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, half-assed Daemoness?


yep go look at the most recent daemoness ngd thread: 
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-daemoness-cimmerian.338710/page-4


----------



## BlackMastodon

This makes me sad.


----------



## possumkiller

BlackMastodon said:


> This makes me sad.


It's 2019 man.


----------



## BlackMastodon

possumkiller said:


> It's 2019 man.


You're right. Everything makes me sad.*


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Kaura

This shit is even more dank than KnightBrolaire's stuff if I shall say so myself.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so uhhh I may have been using an instrument cable instead of a speaker cable for like the last year.... and in honor of my own stupidity, here is a meme about it.





And some other memes I've been gathering:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PT. 2














































HAIR METAL PANTERA IS BEST PANTERA


----------



## Exchanger

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Why not both ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Exchanger said:


> Why not both ?


shhh don't overthink the meme


----------



## Furtive Glance

Those were great! *Invisible Rep


----------



## BlackSG91

I'm doomed to never get Millennial humour. I think I will just go &...







;>)/


----------



## A-Branger

BlackSG91 said:


> I'm doomed to never get Millennial humour. I think I will just go &...
> 
> /



can you please stop with the stupidity of the generations??, spot putting everything on a label and blame it on someone else just because they are "younger" than you


you wanna know how to "get" that humour from those last two post?

fucking simple!

1- like playing electric guitar, specially playing metal (since this is a forum for "7 string players"... in other words, "metal" players)
2- like metal music...... since again, this forum is dedicated to those who like to mainly play those genres

done


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sezna

I actually don’t understand these @BlackSG91 plz explain


----------



## StevenC

sezna said:


> I actually don’t understand these @BlackSG91 plz explain


I think the idea is non sequiturs over current-ish meme templates to mock A-Branger? Or else it's too high level for me to understand.


----------



## BlackSG91

sezna said:


> I actually don’t understand these @BlackSG91 plz explain



Can thou be thus more specific?


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

A-Branger said:


> can you please stop with the stupidity of the generations??, spot putting everything on a label and blame it on someone else just because they are "younger" than you
> 
> 
> you wanna know how to "get" that humour from those last two post?
> 
> fucking simple!
> 
> 1- like playing electric guitar, specially playing metal (since this is a forum for "7 string players"... in other words, "metal" players)
> 2- like metal music...... since again, this forum is dedicated to those who like to mainly play those genres
> 
> done



BTW...Can you please capitalize the first letter in all your sentences and end it with a period?! You are about as lazy as Kinghtbro when it comes to typing proper posts. And second of all 7-string guitars are not just limited to your Millennial metal music. There are other genres of music that 7-strings are well suited for like djazz, dpop, drock, dpunk, & don't forget dcountry and dwestern. So pray to the 7-string overlords for forgiveness of your committed sins so that you don't get sent to 9-string Hell or 6-string Purgatory.


;>)/


----------



## BlackMastodon

OC pls don't steal



via Imgflip Meme Generator



via Imgflip Meme Generator

Just SSO things


via Imgflip Meme Generator



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackSG91 said:


> BTW...Can you please capitalize the first letter in all your sentences and end it with a period?! You are about as lazy as Kinghtbro when it comes to typing proper posts. And second of all 7-string guitars are not just limited to your Millennial metal music. There are other genres of music that 7-strings are well suited for like djazz, dpop, drock, dpunk, & don't forget dcountry and dwestern. So pray to the 7-string overlords for forgiveness of your committed sins so that you don't get sent to 9-string Hell or 6-string Purgatory.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


ok boomer


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

topical


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> ok boomer



Oh don't forget good grammar or the Grammar Slammer Bammer will get you...& hammer in some good grammar.




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

Me in a nutshell:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is all I can think of when I hear the vocals in Cattle Decapitation


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is all I can think of when I hear the vocals in Cattle Decapitation



Who is Travis Ryan? Can you GoOgLe iT fOr Me HaNdSoMe AlEx?


;>)/


----------



## Metropolis

BlackSG91 said:


> Who is Travis Ryan? Can you GoOgLe iT fOr Me HaNdSoMe AlEx?
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Vocalist in a millenial grind death band with burping cricket sounding vocals.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackSG91

You Millennials need a dose of boomer humour from a little 'ol lady from Tirana!




;>)/


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## sleewell




----------



## BlackMastodon

Listening to new Cattle Decapitation got me like



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

Probably the best music-themed use of this meme that I've ever seen:


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackMastodon

I had one of those digitech effects pedals on high school. It was awful and I had the AC cube fall out on me mid-show before a quiet section that I was playing lead on. Fuck that pedal. 

Also don't understand the Kurt Cobain one, should it be backwards? I know he does that extremely obvious slide up to the right note in that solo.


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> Also don't understand the Kurt Cobain one, should it be backwards? I know he does that extremely obvious slide up to the right note in that solo.



Right...that's why the meme has him on the road of the wrong note, and then a last minute power slide to the right one.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ amazing memes....lol


----------



## BlackMastodon

So dank.


----------



## sleewell

i love this thread


----------



## spudmunkey

I found a couple good sources, and bled them dry of their content for this thread page.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Hollowway

@spudmunkey you win! Some really good ones there.


----------



## Hollowway

The Bahama Mama, the clean tone Shining, and the Savage symbol are going in the "things I think about when I need to smile in photographs" drawer in my brain. Esp the Bahama Mama one.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I always just called it "The S," didn't know it had a name.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## ThePIGI King

The woman in the PornHub pic has the worlds longest index finger and im scared


----------



## BlackMastodon

ThePIGI King said:


> The woman in the PornHub pic has the worlds longest index finger and im scared


She can probably play some sick 1-7 stretched riffs though.


----------



## spudmunkey

ThePIGI King said:


> The woman in the PornHub pic has the worlds longest index finger and im scared



Don't be affraid. That sort of thing normally costs extra.


----------



## BlackSG91

Where's Knightbro? He's missing the action!








;>)/


----------



## Walter W.




----------



## Walter W.




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

ayyyy fuck you I gotta put those years of TKD and karate to use somehow


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Exchanger

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Nope it's all in the cab'   




KnightBrolaire said:


>



Nice one.


----------



## TedEH

If you ignore the arguing about whose memes are better, this is basically just a thread about how many different ways can we say we spend too much money and don't practice enough.


----------



## possumkiller

TedEH said:


> If you ignore the arguing about whose memes are better, this is basically just a thread about how many different ways can we say we spend too much money and don't practice enough.


You have to choose a side, Ted.


----------



## Exchanger

TedEH said:


> If you ignore the arguing about whose memes are better, this is basically just a thread about how many different ways can we say we spend too much money and don't practice enough.


It's funny because it's true.


----------



## BlackMastodon

These hit home pretty hard.


----------



## StevenC

TedEH said:


> If you ignore the arguing about whose memes are better, this is basically just a thread about how many different ways can we say we spend too much money and don't practice enough.


That's literally what it says in the first post.


----------



## Walter W.

TedEH said:


> If you ignore the arguing about whose memes are better, this is basically just a thread about how many different ways can we say we spend too much money and don't practice enough.



I keep buying more gear thinking it will make practice more fun


----------



## BlackSG91

Walter W. said:


> View attachment 75592



I tawt I taw two but I tink I taw too many.




;>)/


----------



## ImNotAhab

BlackMastodon said:


> These hit home pretty hard.



I feel attacked.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## r33per

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 75673


Seven string acoustic: nice


----------



## Furtive Glance

The sticker one is truth.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Furtive Glance said:


> The sticker one is truth.


I do like the complementary sticker, I dont' have a good place to stick them though.


----------



## spudmunkey

One benefit of hard shell guitar cases. I put some of them on my tool chest in my garage.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Exchanger said:


> Nope it's all in the cab'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one.


Nah, the Antivax one should've been Spreading the Disease.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackSG91

Am I missing something here? I feel so alone!


;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

Are you talking about the last post? Have you never meant to hit one pedal, and either missed it, or hit the wrong one? That's happened to me, as long as I've been using pedals ( about 28-ish years).  I was playing in a talent show at school, and when I meant to hit my Ibanez SoundTank pedal (the Powerlead), my foot slipped off without engaging the pedal, so my power chords lacked...power.


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> Are you talking about the last post? Have you never meant to hit one pedal, and either missed it, or hit the wrong one? That's happened to me, as long as I've been using pedals ( about 28-ish years).  I was playing in a talent show at school, and when I meant to hit my Ibanez SoundTank pedal (the Powerlead), my foot slipped off without engaging the pedal, so my power chords lacked...power.



I thinks me understands more clearly now. I'm finally glad that you got around to getting an avatar me fine friend after being on here 9 years on this fine forum...it sure took you awhile, but now I have a smile. Since you are from San Fran can I call you the Frisco Kid...no?


;>)/


----------



## r33per

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 75734


Oh yeah. Did this the other day, in fact: meant to engage flanger during slightly quieter section; actually hit the Pitch Fork which was set to -2 octave 

Ach well: own it, I suppose...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## possumkiller

But stratocasters are from 1954. The telecaster is from 1952.


----------



## possumkiller

Also wtf is in that dude's ear? A banana chip? [email protected] chip (why is that a banned word???)? Hearing aid? Muscly arm from a He Man action figure?


----------



## spudmunkey

My guess...it's his ear that happens to have a deep conchal bowl.


----------



## XPT707FX

I realize that this isn't that funny, but I just couldn't resist


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> [email protected] chip (why is that a banned word???)?



Apparently there's so much gambling site spam, and that key word holds enough at bay. Kind if annoying when talking about Les Paul parts...


----------



## r33per

XPT707FX said:


> View attachment 75961
> 
> I realize that this isn't that funny, but I just couldn't resist


If only Dream Theater were a meme...


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Metropolis




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John

Animals as whatever.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 76168


Wow, man. Why you gotta diss Chris Holmes like that, dude? I think he's actually sober now and trying to move on with his life. So rude!


----------



## spudmunkey

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wow, man. Why you gotta diss Chris Holmes like that, dude?



He knows what he did.


----------



## spudmunkey

View attachment 76201






View attachment 76201


----------



## Lemonbaby

Haha... props for the Yoda/Gremlin thing!


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Exchanger

KnightBrolaire said:


>



99% of my concert experiences :'(


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## r33per

What a legend.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

johnucol said:


>



Mine is "wombats poop cubes".


----------



## John

spudmunkey said:


> Mine is "wombats poop cubes".



I remember hanging with some friends awhile back, one of them offered me a seat in the living room. She groaned when I blurted out how I just can't stand sitting.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackMastodon

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 76433


Is that Steve Vai recording Tender Surrender?


----------



## spudmunkey

No, it's something something g string something something yer mom. I bet there's a joke there, I'm just too lazy to write it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

WomanTone


----------



## lurè




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

Anyone have a problem with considering a mash-up a meme?

The only down side to this one is that there's zero Dimebag, but holy hell this is catchy.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Don't mess with Phil...
Are you talking to me?


----------



## Xaios

My once-upon-a-time guitar teacher is at NAMM. Sufficed to say, to each their own.




(The comment isn't me, for the record. It's also worth mentioning that we're both from the same city as Sarah McLachlan, so it might be as much pulling for the hometown hero. Heck, they probably actually know each other. He's part owner of the biggest music store in town, and runs a musical education sister-company that has something like 1300 students, not bad for a city of ~100k. I think he's even spoken at NAMM the past couple years, and might be speaking again this year.)


----------



## sleewell




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## lurè




----------



## Seabeast2000

Is that also Goth Pants JP or different era?


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Metropolis

The906 said:


> Is that also Goth Pants JP or different era?



Maybe the goth pants & flaming New Rock boots JP, should be same because that EBMM JP looks like it's from 2003'ish to mid '00. Probably from the same place, behold all the JP's! Though 90's JP is missing, or even late 80's.


----------



## lurè

Metropolis said:


> Maybe the goth pants & flaming New Rock boots JP, should be same because that EBMM JP looks like it's from 2003'ish to mid '00. Probably from the same place, behold all the JP's! Though 90's JP is missing, or even late 80's.
> 
> View attachment 76928



He's slowly turning into a Skyrim npc. Hope he'll have a part in TES6.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Those sideburns on nu-metal/alt rock JP. So sharp, so edgy.


----------



## Furtive Glance

That DiMarzio photoshoot is a meme in itself.


----------



## lurè

"Stage is small, just bring the essential"

Drummer:


----------



## TheKindred

Furtive Glance said:


> That DiMarzio photoshoot is a meme in itself.
> View attachment 76936


channeling his inner Reznor there


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Some OC
url=https://postimages.org/]




[/url]


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Furtive Glance

I'm scarred for life by the Iggy Pop Tarts :s

Here's some garbage OC:


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## MFB

What is that, a meme for ants?


----------



## possumkiller

MFB said:


> What is that, a meme for ants?


Just have fun with it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I can't even zoom in to read it.


----------



## possumkiller

BlackMastodon said:


> I can't even zoom in to read it.


You aren't supposed to zoom in to read it. You're supposed to Just have fun with it™


----------



## ThePIGI King

Its Bulbs profile pic. Hes a meme now since his latest threads.


----------



## Metropolis

Something something.... djent like no other? That's not "just have fun with it"


----------



## Bearitone

I thought rule #1 of this thread was no personal attacks?


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> Some OC
> url=https://postimages.org/]
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]




These are all fucking fire


----------



## Kaura

Good for bulb for finally merging his two catch phrases;

Have fun with SS.org


----------



## odibrom

Bearitone said:


> I thought rule #1 of this thread was no personal attacks?


There have been a few personal attacks before over questionable memes. I say "Let it go, let it go", with Disney's Frozen style...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Hey now, let's not confuse an attack with a roast.


----------



## odibrom

... Let's make a toast then... cheers everyone.

... more memes please... music related ones...


----------



## spudmunkey

https://local.theonion.com/black-metal-fan-conflicted-about-supporting-artist-who-1841280341


----------



## sleewell




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Metropolis

Dear BlackSG91, please learn to include multiple pictures in one single post, thank you.

Then there is this guy... not really memes, but meme worthy/related or something. At least I find these videos funny.


----------



## TedEH

I feel like I shouldn't have laughed at those, just because of how dumb they are. But funny is funny I guess.


----------



## BlackMastodon

These aren't memes, they're fucking art.


----------



## odibrom

The "Sweeping child of mine" is awesome, ugly and boring as fuck, but also awesome just because of that.


----------



## Randy

Metropolis said:


> Dear BlackSG91, please learn to include multiple pictures in one single post, thank you.
> 
> Then there is this guy... not really memes, but meme worthy/related or something. At least I find these videos funny.




Dude looks SUPER familiar. Did he used to post on her and/or have a different YouTube channel? Either that or a guy that looked exactly like him.


----------



## Metropolis

Randy said:


> Dude looks SUPER familiar. Did he used to post on her and/or have a different YouTube channel? Either that or a guy that looked exactly like him.



Bradley's channel is pretty new, but his looks remind me of Sam Bell. They're kind of british doppelgangers. I haven't seen Bradley in any other channel before.
https://www.youtube.com/user/SamBellGuitar/videos


----------



## Randy

Yeah that's the dude.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Xaios

Brad's entire channel can basically be summed up as "shouldn't be funny at all, but totally is."

I subbed when this came out:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For forums in general, but...

Powerful Necromancer Revives Long-Dead Forum Thread


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Hard Times never disappoints


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## possumkiller

There are a lot more Riley Reid pics in here than I was expecting...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> There are a lot more Riley Reid pics in here than I was expecting...



To be clear, is your post a complaint, or merely an observation?


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> To be clear, is your post a complaint, or merely an observation?


Just an observation. I never really expected to encounter her images outside of pornhub and xvideos and xhamster and redtube and all that stuff. I like her because she is always smiling and seems like a genuinely happy bubbly personality. I like when she hangs out with Lana Rhoades.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

RIP The Human Abstract. Gone too soon.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

^I don't really get the joke here, but anime tiddies is a insta-like.


----------



## spudmunkey

Kaura said:


> ^I don't really get the joke here, but anime tiddies is a insta-like.



"I shot the sheriff but I did not shoot the deputy".
*judge & jury only hears "I shot the sheriff"*


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackMastodon

The dank has been brought.



spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 77222


I've seen a 2 phone variant of this format that I think would've worked better, one phone looking at "black metal" and the other at "Satanist"

Solid effort, I'll get back to my armchair now.


----------



## BlackSG91

Metropolis said:


> Dear BlackSG91, please learn to include multiple pictures in one single post, thank you.
> 
> Then there is this guy... not really memes, but meme worthy/related or something. At least I find these videos funny.




Hello...I don't mean to be picky but why should I post multiple memes in one post? What if half of them are shitty and the other half good? I don't understand the cramming of these memes into one mindless post.


;>)/


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackSG91 said:


> Hello...I don't mean to be picky but why should I post multiple memes in one post? What if half of them are shitty and the other half good? I don't understand the cramming of these memes into one mindless post.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Keeps the thread neater as a whole. Every 20 posts is a new page so if you post 40 memes then that's 2 new pages to sift through. Quality of the Memes aside, it would be like posting a new reply for every sentence.


----------



## spudmunkey

Every image has a post header and signature. It means having to needlessly scroll more to get to the next content, and most forums consider it post count/like/point farming.


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> Every image has a post header and signature. It means having to needlessly scroll more to get to the next content, and most forums consider it post count/like/point farming.
> View attachment 77232



Hey....you supposed to post multiple memes in one post! What gives???


;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

Ok.


----------



## Metropolis

BlackSG91 said:


> Hello...I don't mean to be picky but why should I post multiple memes in one post? What if half of them are shitty and the other half good? I don't understand the cramming of these memes into one mindless post.
> 
> 
> ;>)/



It's way less distracting to read//watch them in one row. Doesn't matter if they are shitty or not. And it's less work for you also


----------



## BlackMastodon

Knightro did you make the Karen Zombie Dragula sign in the workbench thread?


----------



## spudmunkey

*ugh* annoying hashtags.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Chronic GAS is a serious condition. Also OC plz don't steal uWu


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Knightro did you make the Karen Zombie Dragula sign in the workbench thread?


Nah but now I kind of want to make something like that.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## KnightBrolaire

dumb shit I made in honor of people complaining about not being to use ThUmB OvEr GrIP wHiLe PlAyInG aN AbAsI


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## BlackSG91

^
StOp CaPiTaLzInG EvErY GoD dAmN lEtTeR...dRiViNg Me NuTzZzZzZ!!!!!


;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Willyjacksonjs22-7

I own a helix XD


----------



## Willyjacksonjs22-7




----------



## KnightBrolaire

You have no idea how fucking salty I am that Gorod isn't coming to MN, same with Archspire.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Willyjacksonjs22-7 said:


> View attachment 77373


I use a Tech 21 British and a power amp to cab or powered cab, but I'd prefer the tube amp in this scenario.


----------



## BenjaminW

Cracking the Code has given me some wonderful ideas for crappy memes.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## spudmunkey

Here's the rest of the pixels.


----------



## p0ke

*oops, accidentally clicked send *


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Whoever made this pic, I'm glad they left Slipknot in because I have no fucking clue what or who Cytotoxin is and this made me laugh hard.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Kaura said:


> Whoever made this pic, I'm glad they left Slipknot in because I have no fucking clue what or who Cytotoxin is and this made me laugh hard.



Awesome Tech band from Germany. Only write about Chernobyl, hence gas masks and such.


----------



## lurè




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## pastanator




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## lurè




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Seabeast2000

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 77919



Fuckin Kiesel.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## sleewell

bwahahahahahahahah!!!!! love those!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some fresh oc because people are fucking heathens


----------



## Lemonbaby

Muaha - I remember that thread...


----------



## ImNotAhab




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

No, bruh. Gonna be free now. No one has to sell anything because you don't gotta pay.


----------



## BlackMastodon

via Imgflip Meme Generator

"Do you want to get the thread locked? Because this is how we get the thread locked!"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> "Do you want to get the thread locked? Because this is how we get the thread locked!"


this is what happens when we can't shitpost in an unpopular opinions thread. At least then dissenting opinions were relatively contained.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## StevenC

Bring back neg rep


----------



## MaxOfMetal

johnucol said:


>



This is like the 5th or 6th time this had been posted here and I'm still too old to figure out what any of it means. 

If someone had a gun to my wife's head and demanded I explain it...well...I'd have a bunch of new guitars tomorrow.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is what happens when we can't shitpost in an unpopular opinions thread. At least then dissenting opinions were relatively contained.



If I learned anything from watching "The Purge", it's that there should be just one thread whose sole purpose is to be un-lockable. An unadulterated shitshow, isolated to a single thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> If I learned anything from watching "The Purge", it's that there should be just one thread whose sole purpose is to be un-lockable. An unadulterated shitshow, isolated to a single thread.



When the "unpopular opinion" goes from pizza toppings to the inferiority of certain races things need to get shut down. 

MetalHex sort of ruined that thread concept for everyone.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> When the "unpopular opinion" goes from pizza toppings to the inferiority of certain races things need to get shut down.
> 
> MetalHex sort of ruined that thread concept for everyone.



If there's a second thing I learned from watching "The Purge", it's that sometimes you just gotta kill people.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> When the "unpopular opinion" goes from pizza toppings to the inferiority of certain races things need to get shut down.
> 
> MetalHex sort of ruined that thread concept for everyone.


I'd rather have someone's opinion out in the open and know where they stand than to not know.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That's fair but I absolutely get why the mods locked the thread after that type of a shit show, especially when they're trying to keep the forum as a whole stick to some kind of civil discourse. Also that way we don't keep posts that spout off that bullshit, have the forum show up in Google searches, and then get more people who believe said bullshit coming in and spouting off more of it.


----------



## BlackSG91

Speaking of Les Paul guitars I don't mind if they're black or white.













;>)/


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MaxOfMetal said:


> When the "unpopular opinion" goes from pizza toppings to the inferiority of certain races things need to get shut down.



Pizza did come up a _*lot*_, didn't it?


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

I suck at memes.


----------



## John

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is the _second_ time this had been posted here and I'm still too old to figure out what any of it means.
> 
> If someone had a gun to my wife's head and demanded I explain it...well...I'd have a bunch of new guitars tomorrow.




I've unabashedly poked fun at Agnesi on several occasions and rightfully so, but to be fair not quite to that much of an extent with that particular dumpster fire of an IG post here. All it means is pLaY aUthEnTic, hope that helps.


----------



## John

But enough about that, back on topic:


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

nvm


----------



## John




----------



## BlackMastodon

What is that, hieroglyphics? Where are the numbers to tell me which fret to press?


----------



## StevenC

Someone needs to tell BlackSG91 that they aren't allowed multiple accounts.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> View attachment 78482


Dude, that walrus gave me nightmares as a kid and now it's all coming back to me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 78530



Meanwhile, some dude on another forum told that he loses 5k in a month having to cancel orchestra gigs. Wish I would've picked up a violin or something instead of guitar.


----------



## Walter W.

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 78288



Kind of like the ones they use on Chaturbate


----------



## John




----------



## Walter W.

I'm going to the liquor store tomorrow to get some Everclear to make hand sanitizer with


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Walter W. said:


> I'm going to the liquor store tomorrow to get some Everclear to make hand sanitizer with


that's a waste of everclear. Just go buy isopropyl alcohol or rubbing alcohol and dilute it with some water.


----------



## spudmunkey

You people are animals. You mix it with aloe. BTW, you need to end up with about 70% alchohol however you dillute it for it to be properly effective.


----------



## Walter W.

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's a waste of everclear. Just go buy isopropyl alcohol or rubbing alcohol and dilute it with some water.



Can't find it, they are buying it all up around here.

BTW, meant to post in the COVID 19 thread, not here, sorry


----------



## Walter W.

spudmunkey said:


> You people are animals. You mix it with aloe. BTW, you need to end up with about 70% alchohol however you dillute it for it to be properly effective.



correct


----------



## Demiurge

The nearby liquor store had a display of Everclear near the registers with a sign reading, "use it to make hand-sanitizer". Nope- making limoncello.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Seabeast2000

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 78633



This is what put Radio Shack out of business.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also see: Tubescreamer or Boss HM2


----------



## BlackSG91

May dforce be with you.







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thanks china 


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I feel personally attacked


----------



## KnightBrolaire

old but gold


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Sorry but you're not getting a like this time. >:3


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Sorry but you're not getting a like this time. >:3


burzum is garbage, I regret nothing


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> burzum is garbage, I regret nothing



>:333333333333

There's no way that anyone on this forum can say that Jesus Todd is a bad song.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## KnightBrolaire

people seriously need to learn how to do basic shit to their guitars lol


----------



## spudmunkey

The text got cut off...this one said:
Day 14 of quarantine.
Havent changed bass string for 8 years


----------



## sleewell




----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire

OC


via Imgflip Meme Generator

url=https://postimages.org/]



[/url]


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

Oh man, we need these spicy memes now more than ever.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackMastodon

Shamelessly plumbing reddit, trying to find the dank, this one slayed me:





























































This takes me back to when I was learning Rammstein songs in high school:


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## Kaura

Lorcan Ward said:


>



Omg, so true. I've had a pack of strings lying on my desk for exactly two weeks now.


----------



## vilk

Lorcan Ward said:


>



This is so funny. But I did restring two guitars last week and even gorgomyted one. But I bet that guitar string sales are comparatively through the roof right now lol


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> Shamelessly plumbing reddit, trying to find the dank, this one slayed me:



Haha oh man, you brought the heat with this one


----------



## BlackMastodon

vilk said:


> This is so funny. But I did restring two guitars last week and even gorgomyted one. But I bet that guitar string sales are comparatively through the roof right now lol


This made me look up what Gorgomyte is and the website should be some kind of meme /time capsule. Holy HTML, Batman! 
http://gorgomyte.com/


----------



## vilk

BlackMastodon said:


> This made me look up what Gorgomyte is and the website should be some kind of meme /time capsule. Holy HTML, Batman!
> http://gorgomyte.com/


It's not the same as an actual steel wool fret shining... but it's pretty fuckin close and like a 10-thousandth of the effort, plus it cleans your fingerboard!


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire

oc because the truth hurts. Better off learning some john mayer covers and country songs.


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> oc because the truth hurts. Better off learning some john mayer covers and country songs.
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator


Unless you are in a band rocking out a venue and under a spotlight with amazing chops, shredding is actually girl repellent. Just sitting in your bedroom making a bunch of whiny tappy noises annoys the fuck out of them.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

Who's the hater crafting the Chibson memes ?


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> Who's the hater crafting the Chibson memes ?



https://www.instagram.com/chibson_usa/


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/chibson_usa/


Damn quality content.


----------



## spudmunkey

The906 said:


> Damn quality content.



yeah, there's a lot of "ehhh...that's a stretch", but then there's a lot of gold to be found.


----------



## Seabeast2000

this one made me lOL


----------



## Walter W.

View attachment 79308


----------



## Walter W.




----------



## Walter W.

spudmunkey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/chibson_usa/



Thanks for the link, I needed a good laugh


----------



## Demiurge

The906 said:


> View attachment 79306
> 
> 
> this one made me lOL



This one is the funniest because it seems like one of those "guitar of the month" releases Gibson used to do. If an alien landed today and you put this and the reverse V in front of them and asked them which was really made, they'd probably pick this.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Walter W.




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some fresh oc





99% of pickup manufacturers be like:


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 79311
> View attachment 79312


The thing is those don't look like Chibson. They look like some stupid bullshit Gibson would legit try to pass off as some kind of ultra-modern game-changing revolutionary designs.


----------



## BlackSG91

God bless Keith.







;>)/


----------



## Kaura




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## SD83

I'm too lazy right now to make a meme of this and I might forget it tomorrow, but Ray Luzier of Korn right now, visually, is basically the older version of emo hitler. He probably should not call his autobiography "Mein Korn".


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

Not really a "meme", but... ever since Community originally came out, whenever I read the name, "Jim Root", I cant help but picture Jim Rash.


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 79680


I think he was just trying to show off the pretty side of his guitar. For some reason acoustic guitar builders put all the fancy wood on the back where nobody ever sees it.


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> I think he was just trying to show off the pretty side of his guitar. For some reason acoustic guitar builders put all the fancy wood on the back where nobody ever sees it.



To many, the top HAS to be a solid engleman spruce top, or something specific, no matter what the rest is (to an extent)....but still want ornate/rare/beautiful woods.

it's entirely possible he was just showin it off, and as a sort of "goof" pretended to play it...doesn't make it any less funny in the context of the meme/joke.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some OC


----------



## odibrom

this last one is SOOOOOOOOOOOO true... lol...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackMastodon

Context? Who is this guy and what did he do?


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> Context? Who is this guy and what did he do?



Puddle of Mudd performing a cover of Nirvana's _About a Girl.
_


----------



## TedEH

^ Sounds about accurate to me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Damn, I had no idea he was still around!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

That AAL/Periphery one...I went to high school with a band that had two bass players, so that makes up for at least one of those two bands. They were called "Why (the Fuck) Not?". They would take out the "the fuck" when playing gigs like a community sponsored battle of the bands.  I thought that aspect of the band was pretty clever. Not the 2 bassists part, or the "white supremecist" lifestyles of one or more of the members...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## sleewell




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## sleewell

hahahahhahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## odibrom

..... soooooooooooo true...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## gunch

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 79297


Prostate massager


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

I'm impressed they included the ground wire, but perplexed they didnt attach the bar.


----------



## ImNotAhab

spudmunkey said:


> I'm impressed they included the ground wire, but perplexed they didnt attach the bar.



Some people just prefer hardtail I guess


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> I'm impressed they included the ground wire, but perplexed they didnt attach the bar.



lost it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

OC because I'm salty that people can learn a song in a few days, while I can barely focus long enough to learn a couple bars.


via Imgflip Meme Generator
more OC, see kiesel thread for context


----------



## KnightBrolaire

a whole bunch of OC since I'm too lazy to go dig around for memes


via Imgflip Meme Generator


via Imgflip Meme Generator


via Imgflip Meme Generator


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> OC because I'm salty that people can learn a song in a few days, while I can barely focus long enough to learn a couple bars.



Great memes but these three hit a bit too close to home


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> Great memes but these three hit a bit too close to home


I've forgotten so many good riffs over the years, which is part of why I try to record them as soon as I think of them.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've forgotten so many good riffs over the years, which is part of why I try to record them as soon as I think of them.



Man I've tried to learning a few Revocation songs and I get to a decent level with the rhythm parts, try to tackle the solo, then just give up lol! The same with some Black Dahlia tunes.

The riffs, I try to record them at least on my phone but after a few days I feel everything sounds like ass! 

And the solos, oh the solos. Sometimes I think about some tunes I can try over rhythm parts and when I try to play them end up just going around the same old same old shapes...not anywhere near I was thinking in my mind! 

Probably I need to focus more lol!


----------



## odibrom

@KnightBrolaire That should have already made you realize that you can came up with new ideas all the time, so no need to record...


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> @KnightBrolaire That should have already made you realize that you can came up with new ideas all the time, so no need to record...


 Nah I definitely need to record them as soon as I come up with them. For one thing it makes it easy to sift through riffs and cherrypick what works and what doesn't at a later time, plus it lets me revisit ideas when I have writer's block. 


Edika said:


> Man I've tried to learning a few Revocation songs and I get to a decent level with the rhythm parts, try to tackle the solo, then just give up lol! The same with some Black Dahlia tunes.
> 
> The riffs, I try to record them at least on my phone but after a few days I feel everything sounds like ass!
> 
> And the solos, oh the solos. Sometimes I think about some tunes I can try over rhythm parts and when I try to play them end up just going around the same old same old shapes...not anywhere near I was thinking in my mind!
> 
> Probably I need to focus more lol!


Yeah I've been working on Outer Ones for ages. I can play the majority of it up to speed, but there's some really tricky parts that I have to keep working on. I keep telling myself I'll learn some early TBDM riffs but I never seem to get around to it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

ImNotAhab said:


> Some people just prefer hardtail I guess


Probably shoulda just blocked the trem tbh.

Also the number of riff ideas I've had in the twilight state just before sleep is probably enough to write an album. I think I've successfully jumped out of bed, played, and wrote down 2 of them over the past decade.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## sleewell




----------



## BlackMastodon

sleewell said:


>


This looks shockingly close to the stage and local venue I saw Protest the Hero at in like 2014 after Volition.


----------



## sleewell

BlackMastodon said:


> This looks shockingly close to the stage and local venue I saw Protest the Hero at in like 2014 after Volition.




hahaha for sure. if this one doesn't hit home you aren't playing and/or going to enough local shows.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> This looks shockingly close to the stage and local venue I saw Protest the Hero at in like 2014 after Volition.



This wouldnt happen to be the Newfoundland show that inspired "Mist" would it?

Edit: oh, AFTER Volition


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> This wouldnt happen to be the Newfoundland show that inspired "Mist" would it?
> 
> Edit: oh, AFTER Volition


I wish. I'm in Windsor, Ontario. We don't get cool songs written about it. Except for Journey's Don't Stop Believeing I guess, since we're South Detroit technically...


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Happy 87th Birthday Willie!







;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## DredFul

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 80149


911? I just witnessed a straight up murder.


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 80148


Fuggin'. So true. I remember being a few years in and getting a new, much better guitar teacher, that taught me chords and this one blew my fucking mind, even though I knew what power chords were.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

can someone craft a Kiesel brand hotsauce meme? Also date stamp it, its got to be next.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## DiezelMonster

fucked this up big time LOL


----------



## DiezelMonster

double post


----------



## DiezelMonster

KnightBrolaire said:


> a whole bunch of OC since I'm too lazy to go dig around for memes
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator





That last one hits me where I live!


----------



## Edika




----------



## KnightBrolaire

OC


via Imgflip Meme Generator


via Imgflip Meme Generator


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## r33per

Seabeast2000 said:


>


This looks like something BabylonBee would post


----------



## Seabeast2000

r33per said:


> This looks like something BabylonBee would post



I think that's where it came from.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


>



Make it 43.3" scale length and replace the cross with couple random geometric shapes inside of a circle, and it'd be the perfect djent guitar.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 80375


Liking this post mainly because I just noticed the Bob Newhart quote in your sig.


----------



## Edika

Not sure if posted yet


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 80579



... soooooooo true...


----------



## spudmunkey

Nvrmnd


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 80681


Is that Pallbearer?


----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## dr_game0ver

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Is that Pallbearer?


their first album "This is my last offer" is an all time classic.


----------



## odibrom

hehehe...


----------



## spudmunkey

dr_game0ver said:


> their first album "This is my last offer" is an all time classic.



It is, but "Best I can do" was a very dissapointing opening track.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> It is, but "Best I can do" was a very dissapointing opening track.


"LET ME CALL A FRIEND" ....epic


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

some OC


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

hot fresh oc


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Haha goddamn dude what a callout.


----------



## StevenC

Shamelessly stolen from reddit


----------



## spudmunkey

Ha! Clever. I mean...I'm sure it costs less than a "real" one...

$966: https://www.grainger.com/product/BEST-SANITIZERS-EZ-Step-Hygiene-Series-36P167


----------



## KnightBrolaire

he keeps digging a bigger and bigger hole lmao


----------



## odibrom

Although it might be true, I believe it's enough for now, let it go, focus on something else, please...?


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> he keeps digging a bigger and bigger hole lmao


Soldering isn't hard it just sucks


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Soldering isn't hard it just sucks


It does suck if you're unprepared but it's literally the easiest thing to do in guitar repair ime besides say action/intonation adjustments . It just requires a tiny bit of prep work and having the bare minimum of tools (a temp controllable soldering iron and a wiring octopus or hemostats). I find that there are little tricks that really help like having one solid core wire tinned to the pots as ground, and then connecting all the other grounds to that wire (prevents the mountain of solder on the back of the pot or burning out pots), or pre tinning all the wires and eyelets on pots/output jacks/switches.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> It does suck if you're unprepared but it's literally the easiest thing to do in guitar repair ime besides say action/intonation adjustments . It just requires a tiny bit of prep work and having the bare minimum of tools (a temp controllable soldering iron and a wiring octopus or hemostats). I find that there are little tricks that really help like having one solid core wire tinned to the pots as ground, and then connecting all the other grounds to that wire (prevents the mountain of solder on the back of the pot or burning out pots), or pre tinning all the wires and eyelets on pots/output jacks/switches.


I know how to solder. Doesn't make soldering any less of a slog worth improving.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> It does suck if you're unprepared but it's literally the easiest thing to do in guitar repair ime besides say action/intonation adjustments . It just requires a tiny bit of prep work and having the bare minimum of tools (a temp controllable soldering iron and a wiring octopus or hemostats). I find that there are little tricks that really help like having one solid core wire tinned to the pots as ground, and then connecting all the other grounds to that wire (prevents the mountain of solder on the back of the pot or burning out pots), or pre tinning all the wires and eyelets on pots/output jacks/switches.



All true, but maybe let go of him...? I kind of think of him as a respected member here and we all have our _loop holes_ in our own personalities...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> All true, but maybe let go of him...? I kind of think of him as a respected member here and we all have our _loop holes_ in our own personalities...


I wasn't even talking about him. I was just mentioning some tips and tricks for soldering that I've figured out over the years. 
And don't tell me when it's done. I'll beat this dead horse til I'm damn good and ready to stop. This is the most fun I've had since reading metalhex's insane ramblings


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> I wasn't even talking about him. I was just mentioning some tips and tricks for soldering that I've figured out over the years.
> And don't tell me when it's done. I'll beat this dead horse til I'm damn good and ready to stop. This is the most fun I've had since reading metalhex's insane ramblings



Ok then, move along... move along...


----------



## spudmunkey

"100% GUARANTEED
DOES NOT DJENT"


----------



## MFB

If Gibson was smart enough to embrace the ridiculous nature of some products and market them like that, I'd be way more on board; instead, all my SGs are used Epiphones that are bang on for quality and not a lot of money


----------



## BornToLooze

StevenC said:


> I know how to solder. Doesn't make soldering any less of a slog worth improving.



Hell, I used to have a job that a main part of it consisted of soldering. I've rewired guitars drunk because...reasons (don't do this) that came out with a better soldering job than GC could do. I have an 80's Charvel that's been sitting in the case because it needs rewired. It takes so much longer to set up and clean up than to actually do it, I still haven't done it.

Fuck soldering.


----------



## TedEH

I actually think that soldering is the kind of skill that comes naturally to some and not to others. It's easy in theory, but I find it very easy to screw up in practice. Wrong kind of solder? Gonna have a bad time. Iron not hot enough? Gonna have a bad time. Parts are small and you don't have much manual dexterity? Gonna have a bad time. Don't have the time or desire to practice to get it right? Or don't have the parts to throw away on botched attempts until you get good at it? Bad time. You see the pattern here.

Yes, there's solutions to all of those thing - but you know what else exists? Alternatives to having to solder at all.


----------



## odibrom

I specially disl


TedEH said:


> I actually think that soldering is the kind of skill that comes naturally to some and not to others. It's easy in theory, but I find it very easy to screw up in practice. Wrong kind of solder? Gonna have a bad time. Iron not hot enough? Gonna have a bad time. Parts are small and you don't have much manual dexterity? Gonna have a bad time. Don't have the time or desire to practice to get it right? Or don't have the parts to throw away on botched attempts until you get good at it? Bad time. You see the pattern here.
> 
> Yes, there's solutions to all of those thing - but you know what else exists? Alternatives to having to solder at all.



Yep, all of that, but "Don't have much manual dexterity" is kind of incompatible with "playing the guitar"... 

Nevertheless, about 20+ years ago I built a 6 string fretless bass (it worked but had lots of problems and was not usable) and its wiring was made by a friend I had at the time. Later on (2003 I think), I had bough a new guitar the previous year and new pickups for it a few months later and had no contact with that friend so I had to figure it out by myself. Yeah, in my first attempt I almost busted completely a VXL91 switch. I opened it up to understand it and almost lost its sphere that locks the spring. I used a flat tip iron and the wrong type of solder for sure and did the soldering almost inside of the guitar and without "helping hands" or that sort of helpers, and I did manage to get the wiring I was aiming for. It has been a LONG road of trial and error, experiment success and failure at the same time, but kept myself focused. Then long periods without doing any soldering and when going back it was a pain to get it back to business, but I kept interested and investing in it, hardware included.

Do I like soldering jobs? yes and no, yes because I like the challenge and the accomplishment when things work considering I'm no engineer, no because the solder fumes bother me quite a bit.

The thing is, are you (anyone actually, not specifically you @TedEH) willing to learn with all that it implies (time, inv€$tment, success and failure/frustration)? YES, go for it, we (me and most of the folks here at SSO) are here to help and guide you out on your needs. NO, but want things done, go find a tech, pay the price and pray it ends as you desire.


----------



## TedEH

odibrom said:


> Yep, all of that, but "Don't have much manual dexterity" is kind of incompatible with "playing the guitar"...


IMO playing is more muscle memory than it is dexterity. But, I think it's fair to say that being any good at playing a guitar is certainly not a prerequisite to signing up for a guitar forum.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> I actually think that soldering is the kind of skill that comes naturally to some and not to others. It's easy in theory, but I find it very easy to screw up in practice. Wrong kind of solder? Gonna have a bad time. Iron not hot enough? Gonna have a bad time. Parts are small and you don't have much manual dexterity? Gonna have a bad time. Don't have the time or desire to practice to get it right? Or don't have the parts to throw away on botched attempts until you get good at it? Bad time. You see the pattern here.
> 
> Yes, there's solutions to all of those thing - but you know what else exists? Alternatives to having to solder at all.



Which is completely valid.

Some folks are just not meant to work on things, through no fault of their own. Not everyone has the discipline to go through the pre-planning and setup ritual. 

That said, it's not like this is a particularly hard skill to take a crack at. The risk vs. reward is heavily skewed towards the latter. The expense minimal.


----------



## diagrammatiks

BornToLooze said:


> Hell, I used to have a job that a main part of it consisted of soldering. I've rewired guitars drunk because...reasons (don't do this) that came out with a better soldering job than GC could do. I have an 80's Charvel that's been sitting in the case because it needs rewired. It takes so much longer to set up and clean up than to actually do it, I still haven't done it.
> 
> Fuck soldering.



I've done this. splattered solder on my nips. that was fun. 

I actually hate hate hate hate hate soldering guitars with a passion.

Tiny parts. tons of wire. so annoying. But if you have clips and clamps it's a breeze.

Give me an amp to work on anyway.


----------



## odibrom

diagrammatiks said:


> (...)
> Tiny parts. tons of wire. so annoying. But if you have clips and clamps it's a breeze.
> (...)



That's why I invested on finding a solution to do the soldering outside of the guitar by modulating its circuitry using connectors.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> I wasn't even talking about him. I was just mentioning some tips and tricks for soldering that I've figured out over the years.
> And don't tell me when it's done. I'll beat this dead horse til I'm damn good and ready to stop. This is the most fun I've had since reading metalhex's insane ramblings


----------



## sleewell

is this a meme thread?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sleewell said:


> is this a meme thread?


no this is patrick


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fine have some non soldering related memes


----------



## BlackMastodon

I want that Yugioh delist guitar.


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> I wasn't even talking about him. I was just mentioning some tips and tricks for soldering that I've figured out over the years.
> And don't tell me when it's done. I'll beat this dead horse til I'm damn good and ready to stop. This is the most fun I've had since reading metalhex's insane ramblings



I was soldering before you were ever born young Alex. I could show you some tips on soldering and show you how to melt that hot solder good...but watch out for them steamy resin splashes.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



I think this counts as legit high art.


----------



## Walter W.




----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## TedEH

^ imgur is still blocking embeds.


----------



## BornToLooze

Work now?


----------



## TedEH

Indeed it does!


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## Seabeast2000

Joan Maal said:


> View attachment 81269


"Dad has been hitting the benzos tonight tee hee."


----------



## ImNotAhab




----------



## Electric Wizard




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## StevenC

I can't tell if that guys is supposed to look like George Michael Bluth or just a happy accident.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Joan Maal

Still no Dogs Meme?...


----------



## TedEH

What....?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## vilk

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 81446


ff to 1 minute mark


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

3/4 people won't get the joke.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Guamskyy

KnightBrolaire said:


>



me af with my Kemper in Reaper


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Joan Maal

TedEH said:


> What....?


----------



## spudmunkey

Joan Maal said:


> View attachment 81901



Also 80s "I play because it is my passion":


----------



## Seabeast2000

That is so late 80's I completely cannot remember which hair band that is. There were so many. Nitro? Is that Michael Monroe or Lita Ford?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> That is so late 80's I completely cannot remember which hair band that is. There were so many. Nitro? Is that Michael Monroe or Lita Ford?


it's Nitro. You can tell from MAB 's quad guitar.


----------



## spudmunkey

You don't recognize these guys? (well...two of 'em anyway):


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> You don't recognize these guys? (well...two of 'em anyway):


----------



## Joan Maal

Seabeast2000 said:


>



I don't know if he is covering his mane or how bald he is....


----------



## spudmunkey

Joan Maal said:


> I don't know if he is covering his mane or how bald he is....



¿Por qué no los dos?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Joan Maal said:


> I don't know if he is covering his mane or how bald he is....


----------



## Seabeast2000

Now I need to rediscover some Nitro because....I don't remember anything they ever did.


----------



## lurè

Seabeast2000 said:


> Now I need to rediscover some Nitro because....I don't remember anything they ever did.



So does the rest of the world


----------



## odibrom




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

... there are no wrong notes, it's jazz...


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> ... there are no wrong notes, it's jazz...



When's the last time you heard delay used for Jazz?

(note: only saying it half as a joke...I couldn't think of any, but I also am not listening to it much, and would be curious to hear something).


----------



## StevenC

spudmunkey said:


> When's the last time you heard delay used for Jazz?
> 
> (note: only saying it half as a joke...I couldn't think of any, but I also am not listening to it much, and would be curious to hear something).


Probably the last time I listened to Allan Holdsworth


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell

those are great!


----------



## Bodes

Zits comic from today...


----------



## spacebard

Joan Maal said:


> View attachment 81901



Looks like Kane Roberts on the left.


----------



## TedEH

Today I learned they're still making Zits comics.


----------



## sleewell

but maybe they shouldn't be.


----------



## spudmunkey

One of my favorite instagram accounts is "baseballcardvandals", and sometimes they do trading cards outside of baseball or even outside sports.

Short summary, he/she/they draw/paint over trading carts to make new jokes, usually using at least some of the text from the original card.

Today's victim: a Soundgarden trading card:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

Maybe a rule violation, but i'm laughing too much...


----------



## spudmunkey

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BenjaminW

I have no sense of originality, so here's a meme I found on Reddit


----------



## TedEH

Not sure I get the Pantera one. I mean, it's kinda funny, but also... I thought Pantera was generally popular still? Is it uncool to enjoy Pantera now? Have they reached full Nickelback status where people have started to pretend to dislike them to maintain their own cool status or something?


----------



## spudmunkey

TedEH said:


> Not sure I get the Pantera one. I mean, it's kinda funny, but also... I thought Pantera was generally popular still? Is it uncool to enjoy Pantera now? Have they reached full Nickelback status where people have started to pretend to dislike them to maintain their own cool status or something?



Eh, I never liked them. This is the first hint of anything I've ever seen making them seem uncool, but it reminded me of so many scearios where people tried to talk me into liking them. It always came across the same way as someone begging someone else to date them. They took my dislike of Pantera very personally, when all i'd have said was, "Nah, not really my thing," or "Pantera never 'grabbed' me." Either of those would instantly trigger them into trying to put it on anyway.


----------



## TedEH

Don't get me wrong, I can think of reasons to dislike Pantera - but at least around here they still seem universally popular. The joke is still pretty funny


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> Don't get me wrong, I can think of reasons to dislike Pantera (...)



You mean Phill...?


----------



## TedEH

I meant any number of things. I could understand why some wouldn't like Phil. I could understand why some people wouldn't like their very bright/thin production quality. I could understand why some would dislike the solid state guitar tone. There's the very aggro / macho attitude. There's the inconsistency in quality of their songs. Pick one, or multiple, or something I didn't come up with.

I still like Pantera. But I can easily think of reasons why someone else wouldn't.


----------



## spudmunkey

I mean...who could say "no" to these guys?






Name a more iconic duo than walls and this poster:





 I kid, I kid...I know these were just their awkward early years.


----------



## TedEH

I am mildly uncomfortable with their lack of social distancing.


----------



## spudmunkey

TedEH said:


> I am mildly uncomfortable with their lack of social distancing.



There's at least one reason they can't keep 6ft apart...


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> I meant any number of things. I could understand why some wouldn't like Phil. I could understand why some people wouldn't like their very bright/thin production quality. I could understand why some would dislike the solid state guitar tone. There's the very aggro / macho attitude. There's the inconsistency in quality of their songs. Pick one, or multiple, or something I didn't come up with.
> 
> I still like Pantera. But I can easily think of reasons why someone else wouldn't.



I was just messing around. I think Pantera was an exceptional band for the time and opened lots of doors to what later became to be the NuMetal scene (in my opinion, obviously).


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

https://www.etsy.com/listing/349489...y=deer+hoof+gun+rack&ref=sr_gallery-1-2&frs=1


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

Joan Maal said:


> View attachment 82274



This one is so stupid that it becomes hilarious... nice, it made me laugh...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 82261


Anyone else read "Wthrad" from this? Now I wanna play Skyrim. And eat mustard. 

Also saw the Gojira/Mastodon birds the other day on reddit and fucking died. Easily the best one of that format that I've seen.


----------



## lurè

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 82286


Heavy relic


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

There are a lot of "meh" on this account, but every so often they hit one out of the park.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> There are a lot of "meh" on this account, but every so often they hit one out of the park.
> 
> View attachment 82376



The UPS delay could have been named the "OOOPS delay" with a broken package... maybe next time...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Joan Maal said:


> View attachment 81901


Dude those hello kitty squiers are collectable at this point. Can't find a real one for less than a brand new MIM strat on ebay. 

Would be such a great sleeper shredder.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Adieu

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 82246



They misspelled CHISEL


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 82505


----------



## Adieu

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 82498



I don't get it?

Trigger like the pull-tab-lever-thingie that shoots a firearm? Or triggered like beaucoup butthurt??

And wth is that in the picture supposed to be?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Adieu said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> Trigger like the pull-tab-lever-thingie that shoots a firearm? Or triggered like beaucoup butthurt??
> 
> And wth is that in the picture supposed to be?


trigger is the name of willie's super beat up guitar, hence the decals to make it look like that. trigger warning is a play off the guitar name and a synonym for people being butthurt.

jesus it hurts to have to explain a shitty dad joke/pun


----------



## odibrom

Thank you for clarifying that pun to all of us who aren't US natives nor residents and as so, ignorant of all those fine details of your supreme and magnificent culture of

...

On a side note, if it hurts, don't do it... or do it often... until it stops hurting... until it just bleeds...


----------



## Adieu

I'm not even entirely sure WHO willie nelson is... other than the whole famous for smoking bushels of weed and dressing like a caricature of a native american woman thing....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Adieu said:


> I'm not even entirely sure WHO willie nelson is... other than the whole famous for smoking bushels of weed and dressing like a caricature of a native american woman thing....


that explains a lot lmao


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 82499
> View attachment 82500
> View attachment 82501
> View attachment 82502
> View attachment 82503
> View attachment 82504
> View attachment 82505
> View attachment 82506


Who the hell gets a migraine in the abdomen?


----------



## Adieu

possumkiller said:


> Who the hell gets a migraine in the abdomen?



Pregnant women who annoy their future kids???


----------



## Demiurge

Krang, of course.


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> Who the hell gets a migraine in the abdomen?



Kuato?


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## dr_game0ver

Well, we still have 5 mounts left. And knowing how things can get messy in just 2 mounts...

Also, these Chibson memes are literally the unfunniest thing in the world. Please stop.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It is a great album tbh.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The Chibson stuff is better than the bad puns from news paper funny pages and stuff that's off topic.


----------



## Walter W.

dr_game0ver said:


> Also, these Chibson memes are literally the unfunniest thing in the world. Please stop.



Do you own a Chibson?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## dr_game0ver

Walter W. said:


> Do you own a Chibson?


I play trumpet.


----------



## Seabeast2000

dr_game0ver said:


> I play trumpet.



0-1-3-2-1-3-2-0-0-0-0-0


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Have some spicy OC


Also reposting this one since I still see people that refuse to give their stock pickups a chance:


----------



## possumkiller

I admit I'm not 100% hip to the latest slang the kids are using but I was under the impression that OC was an acronym for Original Content which means it is something that the person claiming the content's originalness actually created themselves and did not just repost from a different location?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> I admit I'm not 100% hip to the latest slang the kids are using but I was under the impression that OC was an acronym for Original Content which means it is something that the person claiming the content's originalness actually created themselves and did not just repost from a different location?


I mean the content is original, but not the pic template I used. That's typical with 99.9% of memes tbh. 
What I meant about reposting was that I was reposting a meme I'd made/posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## vilk

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Is that Burns Harbor, IN? I'm like 90% sure I've been to that place. In the 2000s sometimes bands hitting Chicago would play with the NWI locals, I remember Evergreen Terrace played there... Blonde Redhead, too. Flag next to the door next to the """"stage"""" and everything... but then again, there are probably a lot of "lodges" that have that kind of setup...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HOT FRESH OC, GET YOUR OC HERE


what I think everytime I see that cimmerian ngd thread get bumped


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Congrats on the super cool page number, my dude(tte)s.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Congrats on the super cool page number, my dude(tte)s.


>looking at the time you posted this
>4:19AM


----------



## odibrom




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> >looking at the time you posted this
> >4:19AM


Ah damn. So close. 
It was 9:19pm in my time zone.


----------



## possumkiller

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Ah damn. So close.
> It was 9:19pm in my time zone.


Always wait for the 20. It will be 4 somewhere in the world.


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> Always wait for the 20. It will be 4 somewhere in the world.


But then, still wait to post until 2069, though.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

spudmunkey said:


> But then, still wait to post until 2069, though.


Okay nobody post in this thread again until April in 49 years.


----------



## Seabeast2000

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Okay nobody post in this thread again until April in 49 years.



That's when the 2018 Daemoness batch will ship I have heard.


----------



## spudmunkey

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Okay nobody post in this thread again until April in 49 years.



Worth it.


----------



## odibrom

I think this one has already been published here, but... funny nevertheless... It reads "Find the PANDA"...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackMastodon

This is what I look like when I drive:















Cigaro Cigaro cigar-















Hope this one is big enough to read, would also replace death ore drummer with death metal but that's me being pedantic:


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Man why are the Spongebob memes always the best? Straight heat.


----------



## spudmunkey

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Man why are the Spongebob memes always the best? Straight heat.



I feel like if Ren and Stimpy were broadcast more recently, they'd be the meme template kings.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> I feel like if Ren and Stimpy were broadcast more recently, they'd be the meme template kings.



You're just a few clicks away to start a new trend... "Dexter's Lab" would also be interesting...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Dexter's Lab has produced some dank memes. It was my favourite show as a kid and glad it's coming up on peoples' nostalgia radar. Also wish it was on Canadian streaming services but alas, I think HBO Max gets it.


----------



## Sumsar

Not a mene but funny AF. Actually Teloch’s YT channel is quite good, recommended.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 83220
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/





BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/





BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/





BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/





BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/





BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/





BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/





BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/





BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## TedEH

I can't be the only one who is driven a bit nuts by reposts of poorly cropped screenshots of what's probably reposts of poorly cropped screenshots etc. Saving an image off the internet isn't hard. Cropping an image if you "had to" take a screenshot isn't hard. If this is just "part of the joke", it's not a very good joke.


----------



## possumkiller

TedEH said:


> I can't be the only one who is driven a bit nuts by reposts of poorly cropped screenshots of what's probably reposts of poorly cropped screenshots etc. Saving an image off the internet isn't hard. Cropping an image if you "had to" take a screenshot isn't hard. If this is just "part of the joke", it's not a very good joke.


----------



## TedEH

Yeh, I was arguably asking for that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SEVENTH SON OF A SEVENTH SON SEVENTH SON OF A SEVENTH SONSEVENTH SON OF A SEVENTH SONSEVENTH SON OF A SEVENTH SON


----------



## sleewell

this one is hilarious


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## possumkiller

Joan Maal said:


> View attachment 83314


Someone has obviously never heard of the scorpions...


----------



## spudmunkey

TedEH said:


> I can't be the only one who is driven a bit nuts by reposts of poorly cropped screenshots of what's probably reposts of poorly cropped screenshots etc. Saving an image off the internet isn't hard. Cropping an image if you "had to" take a screenshot isn't hard. If this is just "part of the joke", it's not a very good joke.


 Especially when it shows that they have like 237 unread notifications and 7% battery life.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> I can't be the only one who is driven a bit nuts by reposts of poorly cropped screenshots of what's probably reposts of poorly cropped screenshots etc. Saving an image off the internet isn't hard. Cropping an image if you "had to" take a screenshot isn't hard. If this is just "part of the joke", it's not a very good joke.


*cough* just put them on ignore instead of posting about it *cough


----------



## TedEH

KnightBrolaire said:


> *cough* just put them on ignore instead of posting about it *cough


I meant more in general, rather than a criticism of the particular poster. It's waaaaaaay more common than it should be that people share screenshots of things instead of saving the images and it reads to me the same way as when you see someone type by poking at a keyboard with one finger at a rate of about 1 key every 2-3 seconds as if they've never seen a computer before. Just pretend I posted it as a generalization in the first world problems thread instead.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


As a clarinetist I approve.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> *cough* just put them on ignore instead of posting about it *cough



*cough* Does this mean we are through my very own Alex? You know I'm a jealous God and I want everything and I love you...with a KNOIFE!








;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

TedEH said:


> I meant more in general, rather than a criticism of the particular poster. It's waaaaaaay more common than it should be that people share screenshots of things instead of saving the images and it reads to me the same way as when you see someone type by poking at a keyboard with one finger at a rate of about 1 key every 2-3 seconds as if they've never seen a computer before. Just pretend I posted it as a generalization in the first world problems thread instead.


Sometimes when I have a slow connection and I don't feel like waiting a thousand years for all the ads to load so that the page will be responsive, I'll just snap a screenshot. 

Some of you don't have to deal with slow ass loading times on imgur and it shows.


----------



## TedEH

inb4 "just use ad blockers, duh."
I'd be willing to accept that as a good explanation if I didn't see people do this all the time from areas where even mobile data is fast enough to watch 4k video and junk. Maybe sometimes it's a slow connection thing, sure.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> people do this all the time from areas where even mobile data is fast enough to watch 4k video and junk.



Sounds like a description of my wife. I keep telling her to copy-paste all the text and download pictures and share as they are, but nope. Instead of directly clicking phone numbers or emails or bank account numbers etc. I have to jump between two apps to see the stuff in one and write into another  

What's even more annoying to me, is when people send everything as voice messages. Seriously, if you're too lazy to type "where are you" etc, you might as well not ask at all


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I feel personally attacked


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 83535



Didn't know Miley Cyrus was Metallica drummer


----------



## MFB

lurè said:


> Didn't know Miley Cyrus was Metallica drummer



Her and Jane Hetfield really know how to tear it up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## MFB




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;.)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

Is this an oxymoron?


----------



## odibrom

... fretless precision...


----------



## Leviathus

I guess you could argue fretless is more precise, though more difficult to achieve that precision.


----------



## Wuuthrad

spudmunkey said:


> Is this an oxymoron?


Well actually not at all- since fretted instruments are never precisely in tune, a fretless bass is more properly in tune, if you can play it precisely that is!


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Also acceptable: 'you vs. the guy she told you not to worry about'


----------



## Sumsar

It is in danish, but it says: "I have heard that you should do CPR to the rhythm of a song you know, and I only listen to SLAYER". And yes CPR is hjertemassage in danish which translate to heartmassage


----------



## dr_game0ver

It has to be done to the rhythm of, of all thing, "Staying alive" by the Bee Gees.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dr_game0ver said:


> It has to be done to the rhythm of, of all thing, "Staying alive" by the Bee Gees.


Any song with 100-120bpm works.
Sweet Home Alabama and Rumour Has It are good examples.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

A personal favourite.







;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## r33per

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 83892


Did it - actually laughed out loud.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 83893



... are those baritone guitars???...


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> ... are those baritone guitars???...



Nah, they are Dug Pinnick's guitars.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John

My heavy metal friends won't visit me as the atmosphere in this area has too much oxygen, and they're worried they will rust.


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Glam Pantera>>>>>>> Groove Pantera


----------



## Wuuthrad

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 84262
> View attachment 84263
> View attachment 84264



Really brings new meaning to peeing in the shower...


----------



## LordCashew

Wuuthrad said:


> Really brings new meaning to peeing in the shower...


And waffle stomping, for that matter. Maybe he’s not really a fan...


----------



## Leviathus

Lol @ the dawn of the black hearts alternate cover


----------



## spudmunkey

"I want a safe shower. Not a slippery shower. A "slip-not" shower. Is there such a thing?"


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


>



You know, I get the comparison, but I find it in very poor taste to take someone down for their looks. 

Eddie has been hitting it hard for over 40 years now and looks great considering.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Aw man, I remember going on the hum quest one time, finding out that it was _my computer's power supply_.


----------



## spudmunkey

For me, it was when I realized my lamp did it when the dimmer wasn't aaaall the way to 100%. If you stopped at 99.5%, where the knob even felt like it had sort of stopped, it would hum. You'd have to force it just a little more against some resistance to get to 100%, and then the hum would stop.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Shrooming one night in my teens. Had a complete meltdown hearing voices.. full on paranoid panic. Finally discovered that the turntable needle was contacting the spinning vinyl although the stereo was off. Careful With That Axe, Eugene btw. Will never forget that night.


----------



## Kaura




----------



## Demiurge

^It's probably fit for a topic of its own, but waking up find that the past 20 years never happened- good or bad?


----------



## Adieu

Demiurge said:


> ^It's probably fit for a topic of its own, but waking up find that the past 20 years never happened- good or bad?



20 years back? Let's see, I'd probably be in the fat kid with an attitude problem and getting my ass kicked for it regularly phase.... but yeah, I'd take that bargain.


Buy some bitcoin and some amazon and some netflix and enjoy life


----------



## Demiurge

^Ah, but what if the 2000-2020 we know part of the dream and it was essentially starting all over? What if you find that Amazon didn't rise to the top of online retailers or that Blockbuster wasn't stupid and bought Netflix when they had to chance?


----------



## MFB

Demiurge said:


> ^Ah, but what if the 2000-2020 we know part of the dream and it was essentially starting all over? What if you find that Amazon didn't rise to the top of online retailers or that Blockbuster wasn't stupid and bought Netflix when they had to chance?



Buy _just enough_ to look smart when the payout comes/lose just enough to look a little dumber than others when it doesn't take off?

If I were able to remember what happened in that "dream" so as to not have the same 15-year pitfall, then I would absolutely butterfly effect this bitch and who knows where I'd be right now.


----------



## Demiurge

At the very least, being able to remember all the bitchin' riffs your wrote or all the cool old albums you discovered to send you on your way would be cool.


----------



## Nlelith

If past 20 years didn't happen, that means all your favorite songs from this period exist only in your head, and you can 'write' them.


----------



## BornToLooze

Demiurge said:


> ^It's probably fit for a topic of its own, but waking up find that the past 20 years never happened- good or bad?



I don't know about 20 years, but 15 years ago I was still in high school geeked out on Ritalin. I was learning a guitar solo an hour back then. Nowadays I'm working on winging anything resembling a solo because life gets in the way.


----------



## Daemoniac

20 years back I was busy being abused by my father, but I was about to move to the Gold Coast (end of '01) which - while I _hated_ it there - my school life at Benowa High was, and remains, one of my best memories. I'd take it to relive that alone, even with all the awful shit going on after school hours. It also means I'd only be five years off meeting my partner.


----------



## Adieu

Nlelith said:


> If past 20 years didn't happen, that means all your favorite songs from this period exist only in your head, and you can 'write' them.



That ain't saying much


----------



## Daemoniac

... not to put a damper on this concept or anything


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Seabeast2000

That needs to be a T shirt that is worn to metal concerts. ^^


----------



## BornToLooze

Seabeast2000 said:


> That needs to be a T shirt that is worn to metal concerts. ^^



The same people that make this one should make it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 84465
> View attachment 84466



There was a company on eBay some years back that sold an "Epi to Gibby" conversion kit that had a block like that attached to an overlay that you'd install on the face under the tuners.


----------



## possumkiller

BornToLooze said:


> The same people that make this one should make it.


Now do one with an emperor logo and a picture of 1963 Dick Dale and the Deltones.


----------



## possumkiller

Or that one close-up of Jim Morrison but instead of the Doors logo put the tool logo


----------



## possumkiller

And Tim Curry from RHPS in drag with a lady gaga logo


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell

those are great!!!


----------



## Merrekof

Kaura said:


> View attachment 84368


Oh man, I used to be one of "those guys". Had a COF shirt as well


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## spudmunkey

The company (in its many forms) doesn't seem to know their ass from a hole in the ground, but damn...Fisker hit a home run with that car's design.

[/backtotheregularlyscheduledprogramming]


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## odibrom

... we're such liars... err, I mean Pinochios...


----------



## Daemoniac

Ok so this is long, crass, and mildly political. Don't say I didn't warn you. 

Pics are in order.

MOD EDIT: Link Removed


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Daemoniac said:


> Ok so this is long, crass, and mildly political. Don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> Pics are in order.



I nuked the link. Let's try to keep it about guitars, but more importantly, not politics.


----------



## Daemoniac

That's fair.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Kaura




----------



## XPT707FX

Wow Kaura I love and hate it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


>


lmao



Remember when Leprous used to be heavy af? pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## MFB

99.99% sure that the doom album is Sleep's _Dopesmoker _in 2003, versus the initial release as _Jerusalem; _which makes me feel old as fuck knowing I've been spinning it for about 2/3rds of that time since it's release.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> 99.99% sure that the doom album is Sleep's _Dopesmoker _in 2003, versus the initial release as _Jerusalem; _which makes me feel old as fuck knowing I've been spinning it for about 2/3rds of that time since it's release.


it is dopesmoker.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Spent way too long making this in MS Paint. I have no excuses and really should learn PhotoShop... BUT NOPE.


----------



## MFB




----------



## KnightBrolaire

i made this while listening to slam lol








dead


----------



## XPT707FX

Please tell me that tweet is real


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

https://twitter.com/sebastianbach/status/928819253515603972?s=21


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Sebastian Bach is the best.


----------



## odibrom

who ever did this managed to slip in "Ipanema girl" in the middle of the song...


----------



## odibrom

Ok, this looks like a normal pedal, right? Except that in Portuguese it reads *fuc*... yeah, I'm miss spelling "fuck" on purpose so you understand what that I laugh about way loud...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 85692
> 
> View attachment 85693
> 
> View attachment 85694
> 
> View attachment 85695
> 
> View attachment 85696
> 
> View attachment 85697
> 
> View attachment 85698
> 
> View attachment 85699
> 
> View attachment 85700
> 
> View attachment 85701


Almost died to the Klon one


----------



## lurè




----------



## dr_game0ver

Ha i get it. They are dressed as ghost because it is halloween soon.


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 85692
> 
> View attachment 85693
> 
> View attachment 85694
> 
> View attachment 85695
> 
> View attachment 85696
> 
> View attachment 85697
> 
> View attachment 85698
> 
> View attachment 85699
> 
> View attachment 85700
> 
> View attachment 85701


I said it last time this meme was posted but about amps...I'm sacred that I want her dad most 

This is becoming a theme with that meme.

Also, I assume everyone wants the Jem 555.


----------



## BigViolin

When her dad says "cuz I'm the DAD".

We listen.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

here, have a double dose of memes


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> here, have a double dose of memes
> 
> View attachment 85990
> 
> 
> Two of them are known for their "cooking"...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

I really don't get the Dragonforce/Carbomb comparison. Is it because of all the whammy usage?


----------



## Merrekof

Don't forget about this guy



Bald, bearded and bad vision is all the hype these days, appareantly.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Who is this so I can ask her some tone tips?


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 86010


He turned himself into a pickup. Funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## sleewell




----------



## possumkiller

Wondering how is it the year two thousand and twenty, yet there is still no metallica metal up your ass anal plug.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally some good black metal


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

It's funny because it's sadly true... so we must laugh in order not to cry... and as so has the world has been traveling around the Sun...


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> finally some good black metal



Wonder if that dog would be willing to do a collab!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

sleewell said:


>


"death" or "Death"?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

@possumkiller


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> @possumkiller
> View attachment 86366



Can we get some battery leads for Ride The Lightning?


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## sleewell




----------



## spudmunkey

It...it's labeled as a Metal Zone, but it's clearly a Cry Baby.


----------



## spudmunkey

How to sweep with a tele:


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John

G r e e t i n g s .


----------



## John

Cool hugs, brother. Together as one.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## sleewell




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Furtive Glance

I'm not apologizing for this world class photoshop.


----------



## MFB

Is this some sort of djent joke that I'm too tech death to understand?


----------



## gunch

MFB said:


> Is this some sort of djent joke that I'm too tech death to understand?


Similar hair styles to the main character I’m guessing


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 87001



This reminds me...what happened to BlackSG91?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Furtive Glance

gunch said:


> Similar hair styles to the main character I’m guessing



Yeah, that's really all it is.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

Not a meme, but I saw this ad for Megadeth shirts on a page tallying an actual "megadeath" (one million deaths).


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Wrecklyss

Who said it better?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anything new from chibson?


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> Anything new from chibson?



My favorite recent ones:


----------



## dr_game0ver

Seabeast2000 said:


> Anything new from chibson?


What have you done?


WHAT HAVE YOU DONE???


----------



## spudmunkey

The Chevy pickups have already been done IRL, though, too

https://wallacedetroitguitars.com/product/313-chevy-001/


----------



## BornToLooze

spudmunkey said:


> The Chevy pickups have already been done IRL, though, too
> 
> https://wallacedetroitguitars.com/product/313-chevy-001/
> 
> View attachment 87396



I'm more of a Mopar or no car guy, but I kinda want a bowtie pickup.


----------



## p0ke

spudmunkey said:


> The Chevy pickups have already been done IRL, though, too
> 
> https://wallacedetroitguitars.com/product/313-chevy-001/
> 
> View attachment 87396



I actually thought those looked pretty nice.


----------



## Wrecklyss

BornToLooze said:


> I'm more of a Mopar or no car guy, but I kinda want a bowtie pickup.



I don't know, a Pinta-Star pickup would probably give a Bow-Tie a run for it's money!

6-pack under glass pickups, anyone? 

Ashtray style bridge cover in the style of a SuperBird wing? 

A Demon themed guitar with a Gear-Shift pickup switch would be quite the concept build.

Fanned fret Viper ACR guitar, because finally an American hot rod can do more than straight lines!


----------



## dr_game0ver

No stupider than the Gibson Flying V2 PUs.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## MFB

I'm in that picture and I've never felt more attacked


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> I'm in that picture and I've never felt more attacked



That's you in the bag?


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## odibrom

^^ I bet it's a vegan pie...


----------



## spudmunkey

Layer cake? No. Slayer pie.


----------



## Kaura

One of my favorite Key & Peele skits made even better.


----------



## dr_game0ver

It's like it was designed do be memed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stolen from the Boss HM2W Facebook group.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Stolen from the Boss HM2W Facebook group.


lmao that's perfect. Lone Wolf can get fucked


----------



## p0ke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Stolen from the Boss HM2W Facebook group.



That should end with *pre-orders waza hm2*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Do I need one ? no. Do I want it? yes.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## StevenC

Nlelith said:


>


TWENTY FIRST CENTURY SCHIZOID MAN


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

have a double dose


----------



## sleewell

^ straight fire


----------



## odibrom

The Magadesk one is hilarious...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hot fresh OC


----------



## sleewell

^ so true!! hilarious.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Edika

Haven't checked this thread in a while and as always it delivers!


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Shoeless_jose

Man how did I just find this thread lmao??? Image hosting suggestions??? I usually just post to IG


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dineley said:


> Man how did I just find this thread lmao??? Image hosting suggestions??? I usually just post to IG


postimages.org is good, or uploading direct to here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell

bwahahahaha @KnightBrolaire this is over the waza hm2 right??


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sleewell said:


> bwahahahaha @KnightBrolaire this is over the waza hm2 right??


no, that was lone wolf. Abominable is using his page as a soapbox about the woes of a successful business *wah I got taxed 40k last year* , depression, social justice, complaining about brexit, compaining about fat shaming and shit that generally doesn't belong on a business page.
Dude is totally losing it as of late.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, that was lone wolf. Abominable is using his page as a soapbox about the woes of a successful business *wah I got taxed 40k last year* , depression, social justice, complaining about brexit, compaining about fat shaming and shit that generally doesn't belong on a business page.
> Dude is totally losing it as of late.








This is where my brain went as soon as I saw "40k."



I need to go outside.


----------



## Millul

Some (j)ems in here...!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I need to get my mind in the right frame of mind to make OC on here but will share this I saw today


----------



## odibrom

It's almost like... a Kiesel... lol...


----------



## bostjan

"Permanently on preorder"


----------



## sleewell

permanently on pre order lolololololololol. gold!!!!!!!!

damn... beat me to it haha


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell

Savage


----------



## r33per

Harsh, dude. I'll get to the truss rod one day...


----------



## Kaura

r33per said:


> Harsh, dude. I'll get to the truss rod one day...



You'll get there! It only took 13 years for me.


----------



## possumkiller

Like the second thing I did to my first guitar was to unscrew the bullet off the truss rod and lost it. Nothing bad happened. Never needed it. Truss rods are fake news, man.


----------



## LordCashew

possumkiller said:


> Like the second thing I did to my first guitar was to unscrew the bullet off the truss rod and lost it. Nothing bad happened. Never needed it. Truss rods are fake news, man.


You should post this in a conspiracy group somewhere. The least we can do is mess up their guitars...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LordIronSpatula said:


> You should post this in a conspiracy group somewhere. The least we can do is mess up their guitars...



Follow the money.

Big Allen Wrench has some explaining to do.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Edit: Nvm


----------



## KnightBrolaire

place your bets on what budda will recommend in every gear thread for 2021





Arrow+RR+Alexi>>>>>>>>>>any other V shapes


----------



## lurè




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey

Aaaaand the other way:


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Thanks I hate it


----------



## XPT707FX

Thanks I love it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## XPT707FX

Ah good old Steiner Math, also I’m sure that the “Senor” should be “see there”


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

XPT707FX said:


> Ah good old Steiner Math, also I’m sure that the “Senor” should be “see there”



It's Scott Steiner. It can be whatever you want it to be. 

Just don't let it be fat.


----------



## XPT707FX

True, Big Poppa Pump is crazy


----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 88178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand the other way:




Follow up:


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## lurè

Wtf is that ad on the left


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 88257


Does it have a hole on both sides?


----------



## r33per

possumkiller said:


> Does it have a hole on both sides?


What - the ad on the left?


----------



## Edika

lurè said:


> Wtf is that ad on the left



Excersice equipment...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dineley said:


> View attachment 88409


such a topical template lol


----------



## spudmunkey

Twisted Tea and Ocean Spray are 2020's Yin and Yang.


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 88352


 This one is disturbingly accurate.


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## BlackMastodon

"WITH AHMS WAD OH PUN!"


----------



## spacebard

Dineley said:


> View attachment 88514



You in 2021


----------



## lurè




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

^Damn, dude. These hit too close to home. I literally didn't write let alone record a single song last year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

have some oc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://twitter.com/mariofusco/status/1343547724013187072


----------



## lurè

Can confirm, it's a new Fortin pedal.


----------



## Bearitone

lurè said:


> Can confirm, it's a new Fortin pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Shoeless_jose

that bandmeme account is such gold lol


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 88570


My favourite real-life scenario I witnessed was when the opening band had agreed to share their backline with the other two bands at a show, and then packed up and took off after their set, leaving the other two bands with only guitars and cymbals.


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dineley said:


> View attachment 88590


ooooof


----------



## odibrom

Well, not directly related with music, but somehow actual with the grief around Alexi Laiho...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura




----------



## KnightBrolaire

selling my pre gibson mk3 and f30


----------



## John




----------



## possumkiller

John said:


>


I wonder when we will see brj, vik, and decibel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## ImNotAhab

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## John




----------



## lurè

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Textured, flat-earthy tone


----------



## possumkiller

lurè said:


> Textured, flat-earthy tone


----------



## BenjaminW

From r/guitarcirclejerk


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Edika

John said:


>



I clearly don't as I'm not getting this one. What is it referring to?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John

Edika said:


> I clearly don't as I'm not getting this one. What is it referring to?



Then you don't under_*stand*_.


----------



## odibrom

John said:


> Then you don't under_*stand*_ the out*stand*ing pun.



There... now it's fine... the pun itself not so much...


----------



## Edika

Hahaha I didn't make the connection at all. But now, I do understand.

I do


----------



## spudmunkey

Edika said:


> Hahaha I didn't make the connection at all. But now, I do understand.
> 
> I do



I think you mean:

stand
I do


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

spudmunkey said:


> I think you mean:
> 
> stand
> I do



I'm so mad that I chuckled at this


----------



## LordCashew

Dammit I thought it was some kind of joke about guitarists not using stands because they can’t read.


----------



## John

odibrom said:


> There, now it's fine. The pun itself deserves a *stand*ing ovation.



I fixed it for you, free of charge. You're welcome.


----------



## Edika

spudmunkey said:


> I think you mean:
> 
> stand
> I do



That is correct, I was just lazy getting a photo of a stand. But just saying that I don't have a leg to stand on. Or under...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I hate "pickup comparisons" like this with every fiber of my being.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I don't get it but:


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't get it but:


I don't know if it's related, but... Orange had a retro game "arcade" cabinet at their NAMM 2020 booth. (Seen here at 0:19  )


----------



## Bearitone

Maybe they’re calling oranges overpriced? Not sure i understand the humor either. Maybe a Brexit joke?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bearitone said:


> Maybe they’re calling oranges overpriced? Not sure i understand the humor either. Maybe a Brexit joke?



Chibson is boomer humor for ironically sarcastic millennials and gen-Z'ers who think they know about guitars because thier favorite YouTube ad personality screams loudest.

This is lowest common denominator stuff.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Chibson is boomer humor for ironically sarcastic millennials and gen-Z'ers who think they know about guitars because thier favorite YouTube and personality screams loudest.
> 
> This is lowest common denominator stuff.



Makes sense, some of their stuff seems super insider-topical like I missed the meeting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Makes sense, some of their stuff seems super insider-topical like I missed the meeting.



It's the Family Guy to The Hard Times' South Park. 

It's just random bullshit that folks laugh at only because they're told it's funny.


----------



## spudmunkey

They seem to have 4 types of humor
- boomer puns, like "Metro-gnome" and "Boba Fret"
- "OMG, it's funny -cuz it's so random", like the Russian headstock back scratcher ad, or "what if ________, but huge!" (Insert noun like pick, toggle switch, bridge, pickups, frets, etc)
- internet guitar community "in" jokes, like the Marty Schwartz OnlyFans ad
- relevant satire that still has mass-audience appeal. I might include the A/CDC post, although that is borderline a "boomer pun". Or maaaybe their "Oops! All Killswitches!"...but that's probably a combination of the first two...

But really...is it really different than much of a Mad Magazine? Take off the rose-colored nostalgia glasses, and there was so much un-funny garbage between the gems there, too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> They seem to have 4 types of humor
> - boomer puns, like "Metro-gnome" and "Boba Fret"
> - "OMG, it's funny -cuz it's so random", like the Russian headstock back scratcher ad, or "what if ________, but huge!" (Insert noun like pick, toggle switch, bridge, pickups, frets, etc)
> - internet guitar community "in" jokes, like the Marty Schwartz OnlyFans ad
> - relevant satire that still has mass-audience appeal. I might include the A/CDC post, although that is borderline a "boomer pun". Or maaaybe their "Oops! All Killswitches!"
> 
> But really...is it really different than much of a Mad Magazine? Take off the rose-colored nostalgia glasses, and there was so much un-funny garbage between the gems there, too.



Mad Magazine reads like a physics textbook compared to Chibson.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

MaxOfMetal said:


> Mad Magazine reads like a physics textbook compared to Chibson.



Yeah most Chibson posts are junk. The Abasi on permanent preorder made me giggle though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dineley said:


> Yeah most Chibson posts are junk. The Abasi on permanent preorder made me giggle though.
> View attachment 89060



Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

niiiice.






have some OC

















@USMarine75 this seems perfect for you


----------



## Seabeast2000

An Elvis tribute album but all HM2.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> An Elvis tribute album but all HM2.


dibs on Hound dog and Can't Help Falling in Love.


----------



## Wuuthrad

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't get it but:



Shoot pay to play was the only way to get a gig way back in the day, lol... I’m old what can I say?

The whole Gibson mystique was partly due to their unavailability in UK due to trade barriers after WWII- once that was lifted they gained popularity- they weren’t even making Les Pauls for a few years!

And Orange Amps were the thing driving 70s Stadium rock in the UK- Jimmy Page helped make their name, and Orange Lorries followed acts around because they were the only one providing proper big PA sound, at a big price too!


----------



## Wuuthrad

KnightBrolaire said:


> dibs on Hound dog and Can't Help Falling in Love.



I got “baby what you want me to do” in E harmonic minor at double speed...lol


----------



## BlackMastodon

Can't think of a good way to make this a meme but I'm reading up on Gorguts and every time I see Luc Lemay I can't help but think he looks like Jack Black's surly, death metal professor, older brother.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Isn't that basically just Trevor Strnad? Who also totally looks like that


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Have some OC.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Isn't that basically just Trevor Strnad? Who also totally looks like that


Touché. Trevor is the youngest of who never bothered to learn theory and just drank and partied too much


----------



## lurè




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## LordCashew

Dineley said:


> View attachment 89266


Damn look at Bernie making that kid play with a capo to simulate the tuning of the lutes Greensleeves was originally performed on. Guy must be a stickler for historical accuracy. I respect it.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Okay, one more...


----------



## possumkiller

Googled custom grill cloth...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Have some more OC


----------



## KnightBrolaire

and a more topical bit of OC


----------



## sleewell

hahahahhahahahahah!!!!!!!


----------



## Xaios

KnightBrolaire said:


>


What does Elvis need a Covid tracking chip for?


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Xaios

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


This definitely gives me a distinct "I used to be a youth pastor" vibe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## BenjaminW

Guitar heroes be like


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## r33per

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 89408
> 
> Guitar heroes be like


No lefty guitar heroes in the 2020s


----------



## LordCashew

Xaios said:


> This definitely gives me a distinct "I used to be a youth pastor" vibe.


Just needs "questionable remarks about 'smokin hot' wife"


----------



## BlackMastodon

r33per said:


> No lefty guitar heroes in the 2020s


I didn't recognize any of the 2020 ones :\


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> I didn't recognize any of the 2020 ones :\



the first is from Polyphia (?) and the other 2 are youtubers...


----------



## Bearitone

Tim Henson can stay but, better guitar players could have been chosen over the youtubers


----------



## Xaios

BlackMastodon said:


> I didn't recognize any of the 2020 ones :\


Tim Henson, Jared Dines, Steve Terreberry. Steve T was at one point invited to be DragonForce's touring bassist.


----------



## TedEH

Xaios said:


> Steve T was at one point invited to be DragonForce's touring bassist


I don't doubt he could play the part, but I don't think I'd want to tour with someone so obnoxious.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i mean jared dines has a music man sig and he's been collabing with matt heafy lately. Not bad for a dude who mostly makes meme music and joke shit.




.


----------



## Xaios

TedEH said:


> I don't doubt he could play the part, but I don't think I'd want to tour with someone so obnoxious.


I sincerely doubt that his real personality is anywhere near as over the top as his absolutely relentless goofball Youtube persona. Besides, that same Youtube persona would be _perfect_ for DragonForce's larger-than-life stage presence.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Kaura

@lurè I don't get it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Someone die from a shellfish allergy?


----------



## lurè

Kaura said:


> @lurè I don't get it.


----------



## bostjan

Kaura said:


> @lurè I don't get it.


James LaBrie was basically the male version of Mariah Carey on _Images and Words _and_ Awake_, hitting notes sometimes only dogs could enjoy (LOL). On tour for _Awake_, he ate some bad shrimp, got food poisoning, and vomited so forcefully that he permanently damaged his voice. Between that and Kevin Moore leaving, the band took a drastic change in direction, musically, with their next full length studio album, _Falling Into Infinity_, getting razzed pretty hard (even though I thought it had some pretty great moments musically, I agree that vocally, the album was much tamer). A lot of people have since noted that LaBrie's live performances have progressively gotten worse since the incident.


----------



## Kaura

bostjan said:


> James LaBrie was basically the male version of Mariah Carey on _Images and Words _and_ Awake_, hitting notes sometimes only dogs could enjoy (LOL). On tour for _Awake_, he ate some bad shrimp, got food poisoning, and vomited so forcefully that he permanently damaged his voice. Between that and Kevin Moore leaving, the band took a drastic change in direction, musically, with their next full length studio album, _Falling Into Infinity_, getting razzed pretty hard (even though I thought it had some pretty great moments musically, I agree that vocally, the album was much tamer). A lot of people have since noted that LaBrie's live performances have progressively gotten worse since the incident.



Ninja'd by luré but okay. I knew his voice has went to shit over the years but I didn't know about the shrimp incident.


----------



## Xaios

bostjan said:


> Between that and Kevin Moore leaving, the band took a drastic change in direction, musically, with their next full length studio album, _Falling Into Infinity_, getting razzed pretty hard (even though I thought it had some pretty great moments musically, I agree that vocally, the album was much tamer).


Honestly, aside from "You Not Me" and "Burning My Soul", I freaking love Falling Into Infinity. It's still an album that gets a lot of derision, most of which is honestly pretty unwarranted.


----------



## r33per

Xaios said:


> Honestly, aside from "You Not Me" and "Burning My Soul", I freaking love Falling Into Infinity. It's still an album that gets a lot of derision, most of which is honestly pretty unwarranted.


And Anna Lee.

Hell's Kitchen and Lines in the Sand still do it for me.

Anyways, wrong thread...


----------



## bostjan

Xaios said:


> Honestly, aside from "You Not Me" and "Burning My Soul", I freaking love Falling Into Infinity. It's still an album that gets a lot of derision, most of which is honestly pretty unwarranted.



Hiring the guy who wrote the lyrics to "Dude Looks Like a Lady" for Aerosmith to write a Dream Theater song was just bonkers.
Hell's Kitchen is a great song, but honestly, one of DT's weakest instrumentals. Hollow Years is one of my favourite songs, but it sounds nothing like DT anyway...

On topic (not mine):


----------



## dr_game0ver

Falling into infinity is the only DT album i have. And... Yeah, it is not very good. Doesn't help that too many songs are ballads...


----------



## Demiurge

FII was the first Dream Theater album I got... as part of the 10 "free" CDs deal with Columbia House. I'd like to think I started making better choices in general after that.


----------



## spudmunkey

Fuck, man...I've always loved Burning my "Soul.". My first Dream Theater album, and then bought tickets to see them live on the Metropolis tour a week or two later, if i remember right.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## StevenC

Xaios said:


> Honestly, aside from "You Not Me" and "Burning My Soul", I freaking love Falling Into Infinity. It's still an album that gets a lot of derision, most of which is honestly pretty unwarranted.


I don't even dislike You Not Me anymore, it's really only Anna Lee that I skip these days. 4th best Dream Theater album, easily.


----------



## Lax

bostjan said:


> Hell's Kitchen is a great song, but honestly, one of DT's weakest instrumentals. Hollow Years is one of my favourite songs, but it sounds nothing like DT anyway...


If I'm correct, it was a solo section in another song on the demo tape that became FII, and maybe that's a bad decision.


----------



## Soya

StevenC said:


> I don't even dislike You Not Me anymore, it's really only Anna Lee that I skip these days. 4th best Dream Theater album, easily.


I concur. I think it's scenes from a memory, change of seasons, then falling into infinity for me. Maybe tied with train of thought.


----------



## gunch

BKPs

Bare Knuckle *PICKLES*


----------



## BenjaminW

gunch said:


> View attachment 89518
> 
> 
> BKPs
> 
> Bare Knuckle *PICKLES*


Chibson boutta come out with this in one second...


----------



## possumkiller

gunch said:


> View attachment 89518
> 
> 
> BKPs
> 
> Bare Knuckle *PICKLES*


But do they cost twice as much as the exact same thing in a Seymour Dill labeled jar?


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## John




----------



## Kaura




----------



## KnightBrolaire

have some OC


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

John said:


>


Looks like that says "Manure." Odd.


----------



## John

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Ah yes, that one album where Dave Gilmour peaked, even though it was not by much. He was thankfully never the same again after being replaced with Fred Durst from Creed feat. a thousand yasseahs with their follow up mixtape fam: "Obzen."


----------



## John




----------



## Kaura

John said:


>



This pic gives me déjà-vu.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 89655


Actually, the chorus goes in 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8 (and maybe 13 iirc) which is the beginning of the Fibonacci sequence. 

Also how'd you get a picture of how I met my gf?


----------



## Wuuthrad

LordIronSpatula said:


> Damn look at Bernie making that kid play with a capo to simulate the tuning of the lutes Greensleeves was originally performed on. Guy must be a stickler for historical accuracy. I respect it.



Bernie fronting though, apparently he’s not legit! 

Capo goes at the 3rd fret, duh, and there’s no way he down-tuned the 3rd string to F#!


----------



## LordCashew

Wuuthrad said:


> Bernie fronting though, apparently he’s not legit!
> 
> Capo goes at the 3rd fret, duh, and there’s no way he down-tuned the 3rd string to F#!


Or maybe Bernie’s a Baroque Boi and keeps his lutes in A=415.

For real, though, my guitar professor is an accomplished lutenist and he told me he likes to put the capo on the guitar’s second fret partly because the side dots make more sense that way.


----------



## Wuuthrad

LordIronSpatula said:


> Or maybe Bernie’s a Baroque Boi and keeps his lutes in A=415.
> 
> For real, though, my guitar professor is an accomplished lutenist and he told me he likes to put the capo on the second fret partly because the side dots make more sense that way.



Side dots on a guitar? What? Abomination! 

Seriously though I can’t stand dots on a classical guitar, or any guitar really, including inlays. 

Although have you seen Segovia in his 70s? He did have dots all the way up- every other fret!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Xaios

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Tool is the Rick & Morty of metal bands.


----------



## ImNotAhab




----------



## dr_game0ver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Suzuki is your man.


----------



## Wuuthrad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Mo troof! Interwebs fo reals yo (when FB was “hot or not” and we still had free minds, (somewhat) clear of psyops and corpo sheeit!

RECLAIM THE BEEPS!

From the worlds best Classical Guitarras to this digitosis mind melt delerium tremors: 



http://syntezatory.net.pl/gearlist.htm

Not really sure where Yamaha missed the electric guitar boat...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

No, that was just back when you had the ILLUSION of a mind free of psyops and corporate trash.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

@spudmunkey I'm sorry but I had to. I'm just tired of the blind hate towards St. Anger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## bostjan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


So, if someone wants to kill you, they have to turn you into a floating trem?!


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Wuuthrad

Kaura said:


> @spudmunkey I'm sorry but I had to. I'm just tired of the blind hate towards St. Anger.
> 
> View attachment 89750




Not really blind hate, but rather pretty focused disinterest over here for everything after Justice, and not nostalgia either!


----------



## Wuuthrad

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No, that was just back when you had the ILLUSION of a mind free of psyops and corporate trash.





-not-

(“_Choose Your Illusions”_!)


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## sleewell

^ that's funny!!!!!!


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## possumkiller

I don't have access to paint right now so you're going to have to use your imagination. 

The scene:
Tremors. Val and Earl are driving away from their first meeting with Rhonda. Earl wants to get to know her. Val doesn't want to. Earl is pissed off and yelling at Val that he doesn't go after any girl unless she fits his list of features from top to bottom. 

Now just change it to regular people being Earl and SSO being Val and literally any guitar on the planet being Rhonda.


----------



## BenjaminW

sleewell said:


> ^ that's funny!!!!!!


You can thank r/guitarcirclejerk for that!


----------



## BlackMastodon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Modern problems require modern solutions. I applaud their ingenuity.


----------



## BlackMastodon

It's beautiful.


----------



## BenjaminW

Especially when around girls and your music taste is wayyyyy too different than theirs.


----------



## possumkiller

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 89965
> 
> Especially when around girls and your music taste is wayyyyy too different than theirs.


Come on man. It is way too easy to learn shitty popular songs. Girls at school wet their pants when I would shittily bang out Smells Like Teen Spirit, Come As You Are, Got You Where I Want You, Pretty Fly For A White Guy, The Kids Aren't Alright, and Fly Away. And those are all easy as shit beginner crap that takes three minutes to master and memorize. 
You'll have to be trying to impress some 90s girls though. But all that 90s bullshit is coming back now that people are sick of retro 80s shit so it might work.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BenjaminW

possumkiller said:


> Come on man. It is way too easy to learn shitty popular songs. Girls at school wet their pants when I would shittily bang out Smells Like Teen Spirit, Come As You Are, Got You Where I Want You, Pretty Fly For A White Guy, The Kids Aren't Alright, and Fly Away. And those are all easy as shit beginner crap that takes three minutes to master and memorize.
> You'll have to be trying to impress some 90s girls though. But all that 90s bullshit is coming back now that people are sick of retro 80s shit so it might work.


I mean I was kidding when I said it.

But if stuff from the 90s is coming back, it's never too late to be that guy with a guitar at a party who can only play Wonderwall!


----------



## p0ke

possumkiller said:


> Come on man. It is way too easy to learn shitty popular songs. Girls at school wet their pants when I would shittily bang out Smells Like Teen Spirit, Come As You Are, Got You Where I Want You, Pretty Fly For A White Guy, The Kids Aren't Alright, and Fly Away. And those are all easy as shit beginner crap that takes three minutes to master and memorize.
> You'll have to be trying to impress some 90s girls though. But all that 90s bullshit is coming back now that people are sick of retro 80s shit so it might work.



The problem with that is that I never remember stuff that simple/easy to play. When I gotta practice something for days, I'm much more likely to remember how to play it basically forever.
People generally get impressed when I figure out how to play something on the spot though...


----------



## LordCashew

p0ke said:


> The problem with that is that I never remember stuff that simple/easy to play. When I gotta practice something for days, I'm much more likely to remember how to play it basically forever.
> People generally get impressed when I figure out how to play something on the spot though...


I was watching Game of Thrones the other day. Solfeged the theme song in my head, picked up the guitar and played it perfectly on my first try.

My wife was not at all impressed.  I don't know if the bar is too high or she just doesn't understand.


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> The problem with that is that I never remember stuff that simple/easy to play. When I gotta practice something for days, I'm much more likely to remember how to play it basically forever.
> People generally get impressed when I learn to play something on the spot though...



Dude, I haven't played Teen Spirit in probably 10-15 years, tried it just for the hell of it, still know it somehow. Also....tapping part from Eruption. My nephew saw my guitar out when he came over, wanted me to play something, tapped a little, and I'm a guitar god.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> Dude, I haven't played Teen Spirit in probably 10-15 years, tried it just for the hell of it, still know it somehow. Also....tapping part from Eruption. My nephew saw my guitar out when he came over, wanted me to play something, tapped a little, and I'm a guitar god.



Yeah, but I mean, my wife has asked me to learn some simple songs here and there over the year, even performed one at our wedding with her best friend singing, and then she keeps asking me to play said songs sometimes... Total blank


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> Yeah, but I mean, my wife has asked me to learn some simple songs here and there over the year, even performed one at our wedding with her best friend singing, and then she keeps asking me to play said songs sometimes... Total blank



You're in Finland, so it might be a little different there, but Cocaine Blues by Johnny Cash, C and G with a kinda gallop rhythm, adjust lyrics as needed and you have a country version of damn near every song. Most people that aren't into guitar just know the words to the songs, so just match the words up with some random rhythm, and your totes awesome at guitar.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> You're in Finland, so it might be a little different there, but Cocaine Blues by Johnny Cash, C and G with a kinda gallop rhythm, adjust lyrics as needed and you have a country version of damn near every song. Most people that aren't into guitar just know the words to the songs, so just match the words up with some random rhythm, and your totes awesome at guitar.



Doesn't really work for those songs. But whatever, I just google the chords and then I've got it 

The annoying this is that people never seem to get that I usually play electric guitar and the style is just completely different, so it will always take a while to adjust to playing chords on an acoustic guitar...


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> Doesn't really work for those songs. But whatever, I just google the chords and then I've got it
> 
> The annoying this is that people never seem to get that I usually play electric guitar and the style is just completely different, so it will always take a while to adjust to playing chords on an acoustic guitar...



I get that, but like I said, most people just know the words. We're guitar players, so we're going to over think it, but for real, learn a chord progression somewhere in the neighborhood of where you can sing, and a couple strumming patterns so you can swap it up between the verses and the chorus, and you may as well be John Mayer.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> I get that, but like I said, most people just know the words. We're guitar players, so we're going to over think it, but for real, learn a chord progression somewhere in the neighborhood of where you can sing, and a couple strumming patterns so you can swap it up between the verses and the chorus, and you may as well be John Mayer.



That's true. I guess I'm trying to enjoy myself too at the same time though, and that usually involves playing right  But sure, improvising something in the ballpark isn't that tricky. 
Anyway, enough of this and let's get back to dem meemz, eh?


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> That's true. I guess I'm trying to enjoy myself too at the same time though, and that usually involves playing right  But sure, improvising something in the ballpark isn't that tricky.
> Anyway, enough of this and let's get back to dem meemz, eh?



I mean, your playing guitar, how are you not enjoying yourself???


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> I mean, your playing guitar, how are you not enjoying yourself???



Depends a lot. If I get thrown a shitty acoustic and get asked to play some song I've never even heard, nah, most likely not enjoying it


----------



## Kaura




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## lurè




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Soya

John said:


>


On a tasty Skervesen no less, sigh.


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


As played out as this meme is, this iteration is pretty genius.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

have some OC


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

BornToLooze said:


> I get that, but like I said, most people just know the words. We're guitar players, so we're going to over think it, but for real, learn a chord progression somewhere in the neighborhood of where you can sing, and a couple strumming patterns so you can swap it up between the verses and the chorus, and you may as well be John Mayer.


Actually, that's a good idea. We all should just learn the I V vi IV progression in a key we can sing (but I first I need to learn how to sing, lol) and then bust out just about any pop tune that would impress a girl. That's all most people are really looking for when they say "play something."


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> have some OC
> View attachment 90168
> View attachment 90169


Pink or purple 7 string Xiphos with a trem please. Don't make me go to Balauger, I've been faithful to you o' great Ibanez.

And maybe an FR8. Or you know, anything remotely Ibanez again...I'm tired of them doing the boring stuff like the AZ crap. We need more pointy stuff, 7s, 8s, and trem guitars. Same meme applies if you make the skeleton the Edge and Lo Pro...


----------



## p0ke

ThePIGI King said:


> Pink or purple 7 string Xiphos with a trem please. Don't make me go to Balauger, I've been faithful to you o' great Ibanez.
> 
> And maybe an FR8. Or you know, anything remotely Ibanez again...I'm tired of them doing the boring stuff like the AZ crap. We need more pointy stuff, 7s, 8s, and trem guitars. Same meme applies if you make the skeleton the Edge and Lo Pro...



Yeah, really sucks that they've dropped the Xiphos shape, it's possibly my favorite Ibanez model ever (which is why I have one, the 27 fret model). Destroyer is pretty cool too, even though it's just another Explorer. And the Edge Pro is like the best floating tremolo system ever, though TBH my next guitar will most likely have an Evertune. 

But anyway, bring back the Xiphos!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

^Are those Amazon pedals real? :O


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> ^Are those Amazon pedals real? :O


yes


----------



## thebeesknees22

so when's the amazon basics tube screamer gonna come out? lol I need something super cheap for my living room amp lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> so when's the amazon basics tube screamer gonna come out? lol I need something super cheap for my living room amp lol


they're basically rebranded joyo/chinese crap, so just grab one of those. The mosky demon is a very good cheap ts.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Waiting on the JeffLord sig versions that come with 90 days of HGH.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 90205



More like "Where the f do these Nerf darts keep popping up from" 
The kids always ask me "can we do Nerf war upstairs?", and if I say no (which I always do these days) they try to do it in secret. What gives it away is that the whole second floor looks like a nuclear explosion hit it (sometimes they even rip the bedsheets out of the beds to use as cover...) and said darts can be found literally everywhere. The line "I woke up with a Power Ranger up my ass" from one of the Bad Boys movies comes to mind...


----------



## sleewell

i love party cannon


----------



## John

At any moment, the urge to sing "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" is just a whim away... A whim away, a whim away, a whim away.


----------



## John

Greta Van Yeetn't


----------



## John

Animals as Whatever


----------



## Furtive Glance

Also this one for which I didn't know what to write:


----------



## sleewell




----------



## John

An old me-me from awhile back, but it still check out:


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Wc707




----------



## BenjaminW

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 90314


WTB used brass Prestige with EMG 81, 85, 60, and 89 valves.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## r33per

BenjaminW said:


> WTB used brass Prestige with EMG 81, 85, 60, and 89 valves.


What? Are you mental? Have you no taste?

Clearly it ought to be a triple valve (Fishman Fluence, voice 2 engaged using the ring in a push-pull setup) with the silver-brass water key and mother of pearl finger button tops.


----------



## lurè

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 90314



Pls bring back the xiphos trombone


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Wc707

BenjaminW said:


> WTB used brass Prestige with EMG 81, 85, 60, and 89 valves.


Can they finally release a fixed reed model in something other than black?


----------



## Wc707

r33per said:


> What? Are you mental? Have you no taste?
> 
> Clearly it ought to be a triple valve (Fishman Fluence, voice 2 engaged using the ring in a push-pull setup) with the silver-brass water key and mother of pearl finger button tops.


Does the horn have Tree of Life engraving if i go J. custom? Asking for a friend


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Musiscience

John said:


>


Where's the Monster energy drinks and motocross themed clothing?!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Welcome back, but...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

spudmunkey said:


> Welcome back, but...
> 
> View attachment 90356



Thanks...can you see the images now? I copied from the wrong links earlier.


;>)/


----------



## Hollowway

Welcome back, @BlackSG91 !


----------



## BlackSG91

Wc707 said:


> Can they finally release a fixed reed model in something *other than black?*











;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus

The spider one made me lol.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## NotDonVito

Metallica's Blizzcon performance got DMCA'd


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## Soya

I mean it's literally 4 posts above yours, put a little effort in man.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Have some OC

Chase the ToAn DrAgOn


----------



## bostjan

OC:


----------



## Kaura

John said:


>



*FTFY




Also, I want to believe that the singer of Nickelback jamming to some AAL is real...


----------



## John

Soya said:


> I mean it's literally 4 posts above yours, put a little effort in man.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

John said:


>


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

Sorry if repost...


----------



## bostjan

Kaura said:


> Sorry if repost...


Young Gandalf and Gimli twenty years before LotR?


----------



## binz

bostjan said:


> OC:




The idea is good but the whole clip could have been compressed into 15 seconds (mainly by editing). 
That is also the maximum attention span you can expect from anyone on the internet (that is not a boomer, who you are apparently not targetting).


----------



## LordCashew




----------



## BenjaminW

Robert Djentson


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BenjaminW said:


> Robert Djentson
> View attachment 90508


Not going to make a joke that he's more metal than his great great grandson.


----------



## bostjan

binz said:


> The idea is good but the whole clip could have been compressed into 15 seconds (mainly by editing).
> That is also the maximum attention span you can expect from anyone on the internet (that is not a boomer, who you are apparently not targetting).


Good point:


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sleewell

Shouldn't that one say randall stack lol


----------



## Xaios

BornToLooze said:


> I mean, your playing guitar, how are you not enjoying yourself???
> 
> View attachment 90020


Not even kidding. Me and a bunch of friends were having a campfire after a day of merriment for one of their birthday. I bring along the acoustic guitar because that's just what you do when you're a guitarist and there's a perfectly good campfire. I bring the guitar in-case to the bench, and, upon being pressed with the general guitar-related questions that people always ask upon seeing someone with a guitar, immediately proclaim that the one song that I absolutely _refuse_ to play is Wonderwall.

Now, not everyone showed up at the same time, a friend's girlfriend arrived shortly after all this. I hadn't pulled the guitar out of its case at that point, but I did a few minutes later.

"Oh my God, can you play Wonderwall?!"


----------



## BenjaminW

Xaios said:


> Not even kidding. Me and a bunch of friends were having a campfire after a day of merriment for one of their birthday. I bring along the acoustic guitar because that's just what you do when you're a guitarist and there's a perfectly good campfire. I bring the guitar in-case to the bench, and, upon being pressed with the general guitar-related questions that people always ask upon seeing someone with a guitar, immediately proclaim that the one song that I absolutely _refuse_ to play is Wonderwall.
> 
> Now, not everyone showed up at the same time, a friend's girlfriend arrived shortly after all this. I hadn't pulled the guitar out of its case at that point, but I did a few minutes later.
> 
> "Oh my God, can you play Wonderwall?!"


To be fair, being asked to play Wonderwall is probably a hell of a lot better than being asked to play something and you genuinely can't think of something to play.


----------



## spudmunkey

"Wonderwall" is the solo acoustic version of a wedding/bar cover band's "Proud Mary", or a piano player's "Piano Man".


----------



## Demiurge

I've heard more solo acoustic players at bars play "Piano Man" than "Wonderwall". 

I don't 100% miss going out.


----------



## John

I keep hearing about lawyers working pro-bono.
Are there any lawyers currently out there that work anti-Bono I can use to sue the band U2?


----------



## John

Are national anthems considered country music?


----------



## John

Do people who write experimental music also have to write lab reports on the outcomes? What scientific journals do they get published to?


----------



## Nlelith

After seeing 'Wonderwall' mentioned a hundredth time on this forum I finally decided to look up that song. I mean, if it's that popular, I must have heard it, right? Oh, it's from 1995? Probably heard it on the radio when I was a kid... Nope. I legit just listened to it for the first time. Alright, back to living under the rock.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

"get a used Ibanez prestige"


----------



## John

LiveOVErdrive said:


>



That's rough, buddy/that's ruff, buddy.


----------



## BornToLooze

Nlelith said:


> After seeing 'Wonderwall' mentioned a hundredth time on this forum I finally decided to look up that song. I mean, if it's that popular, I must have heard it, right? Oh, it's from 1995? Probably heard it on the radio when I was a kid... Nope. I legit just listened to it for the first time. Alright, back to living under the rock.



I mean it's one of those songs. I've never "listened" to Wonderwall until just now, but I've heard that song so many times it's not even funny. And it's the same song as Boulevard of Broken Dreams by Green Day.


----------



## Wuuthrad

John said:


> I keep hearing about lawyers working pro-bono.
> Are there any lawyers currently out there that work anti-Bono I can use to sue the band U2?



U2 huh? I was thinking the same thing...lol

Fancy a trip to Negativeland? I’m sure they would like to know as well, considering...

https://archive.org/details/dom-25571-sonicoutlaws


----------



## Wuuthrad

John said:


> Do people who write experimental music also have to write lab reports on the outcomes? What scientific journals do they get published to?



I reckon it might be same ones that authorize Ketamine as an Anti-Depressant: the FDA?


----------



## nightlight

Yes, "true" heavy metal, ringing like a funeral bell in a dark forest while you're hiding from a werewolf in a pitch black cave at the witching hour


----------



## nightlight




----------



## bostjan

Dineley said:


> View attachment 90664


Anyone ever seen the Robben Ford REH instructional video? It was the first REH video I saw. I had been playing 5ish years, so everything he was going over was review for me... how to keep time, what a note was, how to hold a pick, tonic chord, I-IV-V, 12 bar blues structure, how to play a shuffle pattern, the pentatonic scale... all in excruciating detail, and then one sentenece- "Oh, and, by the way, if you want to spice things up, just play the diminished scale over the V chord, like this-" [plays awesome diminished lick] "-Moving on... alternate picking is when you move the pick down and then up..."

I rewound that part maybe 20 times before just writing down "Diminished scale over V chord" on a piece of paper to ask someone about later.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## John

thall


----------



## John

If Beyonce was cloned, will she become Beytwice?


----------



## Kaura

I just don't get them...


----------



## spudmunkey

Kaura said:


> I just don't get them...


When you play guitar, your palm and fingers are on the under-side of the neck. On a 'reverse" headstock, the tuners are also on the same side as your palm and fingers when playing/holding the guitar. It's efficient and logical.

"People who need tuners on the "top" edge of a headstock to tune are probably the same as those who need to look at the fretboard to play. Change my mind." [stirs the pot emoji]


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> I just don't get them...


----------



## Kaura

spudmunkey said:


> When you play guitar, your palm and fingers are on the under-side of the neck. On a 'reverse" headstock, the tuners are also on the same side as your palm and fingers when playing/holding the guitar. It's efficient and logical.
> 
> "People who need tuners on the "top" edge of a headstock to tune are probably the same as those who need to look at the fretboard to play. Change my mind." [stirs the pot emoji]





KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 90792



I get all the other points but in the end...

IT SIMPLY LOOKS FOOOCKING RETARDED!


----------



## odibrom

All my guitars (except for the 8 stringer and the acoustic) have regular inline headstocks. I find them easier to reach. 2 of those have the Hipshot X-tender tuners at the 7th string, which are way easier to get to with the thumb to change the lever when the tuner is closer to the nut (tuner in line, not reversed). All other guitars have locking nuts, so reverse head stock is merely an aesthetic thing. As for easier to get for tuning, I tighten the tuners' buttons really strong to the point that it is a bit hard to turn the button. I feel that the tuners are less prone to detune this way. Just check the tuning before play and I'm ready to go. At the end, the guitar is still in tune. I also find it easier to wind the string when changing strings, specially on the tuners without locking due to the locking nut. This to say that, to me, straight 6 in the classic way is my way... maybe I'm just used to it but I dislike changing strings on the acoustic and on the 8 stringer on those treble side ones... it obviously has to do with how I place the guitars in front of me, but it has been many years this way so I won't change it. Regular headstocks for me please.


----------



## John

odibroom said:


> All my guitars (except for the 8 stringer and the acoustic) have regular inline headstocks. I find them easier to reach. 2 of those have the Hipshot X-tender tuners at the 7th string, which are way easier to get to with the thumb to change the lever when the tuner is closer to the nut (tuner in line, not reversed). All other guitars have locking nuts, so reverse head stock is merely an aesthetic thing. As for easier to get for tuning, I tighten the tuners' buttons really strong to the point that it is a bit hard to turn the button. I feel that the tuners are less prone to detune this way. Just check the tuning before play and I'm ready to go. At the end, the guitar is still in tune. I also find it easier to wind the string when changing strings, specially on the tuners without locking due to the locking nut. This to say that, to me, straight 6 in the classic way is my way... maybe I'm just used to it but I dislike changing strings on the acoustic and on the 8 stringer on those treble side ones... it obviously has to do with how I place the guitars in front of me, but it has been many years this way so I won't change it. Regular headstocks for me please.





That's a riveting story and all. But the dearth of spicy dank me-me content is concerning to say the least.

That has now been fixed for you, free of charge. You're welcome:


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW

John said:


>


Featuring such classics as Fight Tires with Tires, Ride the Lightning (Bolt), For Whom the Bolt Tolls, Escape (from Radiator Springs), and The Call of Ka-chow.


----------



## John

It's just one of those days.


----------



## John

But Dave's buying.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## dr_game0ver

Just what we needed, a spiritual successor to BlackSG.


----------



## Nlelith

John said:


>


At first I thought it's about how all these are recommending to listen Tame Impala, but Doomers don't fit. It would actually make more sense and be kinda wholesome.


----------



## BlackSG91

dr_game0ver said:


> Just what we needed, a spiritual successor to BlackSG.



Oui monsieur docteur game0ver. Monsieur John est mon successeur spiriteul et plus encore.



Les François sont-ils tres bien membres? Oui?












;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## dr_game0ver




----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 90833
> 
> 
> ;>)/





BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 90834
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Please keep memes music related...


----------



## Nlelith

At this rate, we can rename the thread to "Boulevard of Boomer Memes".


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John

odibrom said:


> Please keep memes music related...



For once, I agree.

Anyway:


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 90845
> 
> View attachment 90849
> 
> View attachment 90850
> 
> View attachment 90851


pt. 2


----------



## John

How did the Goths sack Rome if all they did is loiter in my old high school's cafeteria and play really moody, droning music?


----------



## John

Tired of Country fried steak?
Try:

-Djent fried steak
-K-pop fried steak
-Death metal fried steak
-12 tone serialism fried steak
-Fusion jazz fried steak


----------



## odibrom

Nlelith said:


> At this rate, we can rename the thread to "Boulevard of Boomer Memes".



Please keep those thoughts to yourself.


----------



## John

Are people who play the organ called organizers?


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## dr_game0ver

Any news from Chibson?


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



This meme could be posted on every single page in here, and I would still laugh every single time. I have no idea why, but I heart it greatly.


----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> This meme could be posted on every single page in here, and I would still laugh every single time. I have no idea why, but I heart it greatly.



Good for you, I have now idea what it means...


----------



## Kaura

odibrom said:


> Good for you, I have now idea what it means...



You're trying to say you've never heard one of the greatest rock songs of all-time?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> You're trying to say you've never heard one of the greatest rock songs of all-time?




*compulsively opens can of Schlitz


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> You're trying to say you've never heard one of the greatest rock songs of all-time?




This is the original before it got edited for Ram Jam.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## odibrom

Kaura said:


> You're trying to say you've never heard one of the greatest rock songs of all-time?




Nope, I'm not _trying_ to say that, I'm saying I didn't even know it was a music... Hey, different cultures at different sides of the world...




BornToLooze said:


> This is the original before it got edited for Ram Jam.




Much better, thank you...


----------



## BenjaminW

Floods and this gave me inspiration for this.


----------



## BornToLooze

odibrom said:


> Nope, I'm not _trying_ to say that, I'm saying I didn't even know it was a music... Hey, different cultures at different sides of the world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better, thank you...



But even the album edit of the Ram Jam version is better than the video cut.


----------



## BlackMastodon

John said:


>


I feel attacked.


----------



## John

Give a man some jam and he can enjoy a nice piece of toast. Teach a man to jam and his crappy Phish cover band will ruin your wedding.


----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

Greta van Fleet took from Zeppelin what Zeppelin took mostly from Howlin Wolf and Muddy Waters, who, to be honest, took from Huddie Ledbetter and Robert Johnson, who, to be realistic, probably took it from artists who existed before recording was possible. So, when you listen to Greta van Fleet, you are listening to the kidsbop version of the louder version of the electric version of the recorded version of some old 19th century sharecropper's songs.


----------



## mmr007

BlackSG91 said:


> View attachment 90818
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


----------



## BornToLooze

bostjan said:


> Greta van Fleet took from Zeppelin what Zeppelin took mostly from Howlin Wolf and Muddy Waters, who, to be honest, took from Huddie Ledbetter and Robert Johnson, who, to be realistic, probably took it from artists who existed before recording was possible. So, when you listen to Greta van Fleet, you are listening to the kidsbop version of the louder version of the electric version of the recorded version of some old 19th century sharecropper's songs.



I watched a GVF rig rundown, and the dude on guitar is running a 63 Junior pretty much straight into a cranked Marshall.

But as far as new music, especially popular music, they're one of the better ones.


----------



## BlackSG91

BornToLooze said:


> I watched a GVF rig rundown, and the dude on guitar is running a 63 Junior pretty much straight into a cranked Marshall.
> 
> But as far as new music, especially popular music, they're one of the better ones.



And don't forget the newest addition...Crown Lands who are from Oshawa!






;>)/


----------



## Wuuthrad

bostjan said:


> Greta van Fleet took from Zeppelin what Zeppelin took mostly from Howlin Wolf and Muddy Waters, who, to be honest, took from Huddie Ledbetter and Robert Johnson, who, to be realistic, probably took it from artists who existed before recording was possible. So, when you listen to Greta van Fleet, you are listening to the kidsbop version of the louder version of the electric version of the recorded version of some old 19th century sharecropper's songs.



Really only about 1/3 of Zeppelins catalog though... there’s Rock-n-Roll, Skiffle, Country, Country-Blues, Folk, Celtic, Madrigal, Middle Eastern, Asian, Classical, and Psychedelic to name a few, as well as practically inventing “jam bands,” never mind the studio and recording wizardry...

Anyway what’s up with the Boomer meme nonsense? A joke should have some accuracy or relevance to be funny... 

I mean really- Get with it Gen X!


----------



## BlackSG91

Wuuthrad said:


> Really only about 1/3 of Zeppelins catalog though... there’s Rock-n-Roll, Skiffle, Country, Country-Blues, Folk, Celtic, Madrigal, Middle Eastern, Asian, Classical, and Psychedelic to name a few, as well as practically inventing “jam bands,” never mind the studio and recording wizardry...
> 
> Anyway what’s up with the Boomer meme nonsense? A joke should have some accuracy or relevance to be funny...
> 
> I mean really- Get with it Gen X!







;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Kaura

John said:


>



This is so accurate it hurts. Even if you get the process down, the end result is still shit.


----------



## bostjan

Wuuthrad said:


> Really only about 1/3 of Zeppelins catalog though... there’s Rock-n-Roll, Skiffle, Country, Country-Blues, Folk, Celtic, Madrigal, Middle Eastern, Asian, Classical, and Psychedelic to name a few, as well as practically inventing “jam bands,” never mind the studio and recording wizardry...
> 
> Anyway what’s up with the Boomer meme nonsense? A joke should have some accuracy or relevance to be funny...
> 
> I mean really- Get with it Gen X!


I agree about Led Zeppelin, but those Eastern-influenced songs are not where Greta van Fleet is taking their inspiration, y'know?


----------



## Wuuthrad

bostjan said:


> I agree about Led Zeppelin, but those Eastern-influenced songs are not where Greta van Fleet is taking their inspiration, y'know?



You got me there, but then again I have no idea what GvF is. On name only, I thought it was an underwear or feminine hygiene product, maybe cheap deodorant...?


----------



## bostjan

Wuuthrad said:


> You got me there, but then again I have no idea what GvF is. On name only, I thought it was an underwear or feminine hygiene product, maybe cheap deodorant...?





It does sound like some kind of cologne teenagers wear too much of.

I think those kids (they're probably too old to call kids now) got way more hate than they deserved. I heard their 2-3 big songs and decided to check out a couple others, and, probably just my tastes in music or whatever, but I heard a lot of the same basic musical flavour, and it was very unmistakably Led Zeppelin I. Not just Led Zeppelin in general, but that one particular album. I don't hate it, but it makes them the easiest page of the newspaper for the internet to shit on.


----------



## Demiurge

Creating something truly unique can be anywhere from challenging to impossible. It's kind of silly to slag on a group of kids for trying to sound like their favorite band in one instance where that's virtually every band's story. Obviously, Zeppelin themselves were not particularly shy about "wearing" their influences, no?


----------



## bostjan

Demiurge said:


> Creating something truly unique can be anywhere from challenging to impossible. It's kind of silly to slag on a group of kids for trying to sound like their favorite band in one instance where that's virtually every band's story. Obviously, Zeppelin themselves were not particularly shy about "wearing" their influences, no?


It's the internet. Before something even exists, there is a crowd of edgelords who can't wait to shit all over it.

If Nickelback decided to work really hard and then they released an album that was the next Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, people would still make fun of it.

Then again, it's music. It's made to be enjoyed. If you enjoy it because it's vapid commercial tripe, you do you. If you enjoy it because you can make fun of it for being vapid commercial tripe, you do you. If you only listen to bands that have zero Spotify plays, you do you.

I mean, this is a thread of music memes. Something like roughly 100% of them are making fun of someone or something. It's fun. You should hate Greta van Fleet, because it's fun. Give it a try. Everybody's doing it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> Creating something truly unique can be anywhere from challenging to impossible. It's kind of silly to slag on a group of kids for trying to sound like their favorite band in one instance where that's virtually every band's story. Obviously, Zeppelin themselves were not particularly shy about "wearing" their influences, no?


There's a difference between wearing your influences on your sleeve and still writing interesting music eg Zeppelin, and being a glorified cover band eg GVF. 
Yeah ok fine they expanded their sound sliiiightly on their later records, but overall GvF is easy to hate on because what they do feels exceptionally lazy imo. It's the same reason most trv kvlt douches or entombedcore/ODSM nerds get shit on, they're just aping stuff to the nth level with nothing particularly interesting going on musically.


----------



## TedEH

At the same time, that's kind of most metal genres at this point, isn't it?


----------



## Wuuthrad

Demiurge said:


> Creating something truly unique can be anywhere from challenging to impossible. It's kind of silly to slag on a group of kids for trying to sound like their favorite band in one instance where that's virtually every band's story. Obviously, Zeppelin themselves were not particularly shy about "wearing" their influences, no?



I looked them up, and found an interview with Plant himself who says, to paraphrase, that he absolutely cannot stand them!

One of the reasons being they claimed to have never heard Zeppelin, let alone being influenced by them!


----------



## StevenC




----------



## BlackSG91

^

YAZ!!!



;>)/


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BlackSG91

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 90983



I wanna BEE somebody...BEE somebody soon!







;>)/


----------



## binz

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 90985


I don't get it, what am I missing? Is one of the photos exchanged?


----------



## Seabeast2000

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 90983



You've earned your SG91 certificate.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Me recording anything





















Have some OC


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Edika

I foresee another wave of 401 errors in SSO's future!

Is it possible to make @KnightBrolaire a moderator of just this thread?


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Edika said:


> I foresee another wave of 401 errors in SSO's future!
> 
> Is it possible to make @KnightBrolaire a moderator of just this thread?



How about a 404 so that we can replace Jimmy with lovely AlexBrolaire.







;>)/


----------



## r33per

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


You spelt Sabaton incorrectly...


----------



## sleewell

there is no planet where thrash would still be the best type of metal but that meme is pretty funny.


----------



## Kaura

sleewell said:


> there is no planet where thrash would still be the best type of metal but that meme is pretty funny.



I was sure someone was gonna complain about metalcore being the 2nd...

Because it should be ON THE TOP. 

Also that "Corn" meme got me thinking. Has anyone made a "non-cut" electric guitar? You know, with no horns like traditional guitars usually are.


----------



## BlackSG91

r33per said:


> You spelt Sabaton incorrectly...



You mean socks?







;>)/


----------



## Demiurge

Kaura said:


> Also that "Corn" meme got me thinking. Has anyone made a "non-cut" electric guitar? You know, with no horns like traditional guitars usually are.



Like this one? https://reverb.com/item/31350458-grote-jazz-guitar-p90-2019-sunburst-violin

These had made the cheap gear Youtube circuit for a while. I guess it's a copy of an old Epiphone from the bygone era where they just attached pickups to contemporary hollowbody guitars- some that gave not a single fuck about upper fret access.


----------



## Kaura

Demiurge said:


> Like this one? https://reverb.com/item/31350458-grote-jazz-guitar-p90-2019-sunburst-violin
> 
> These had made the cheap gear Youtube circuit for a while. I guess it's a copy of an old Epiphone from the bygone era where they just attached pickups to contemporary hollowbody guitars- some that gave not a single fuck about upper fret access.



Yeah, but it's a hollowbody. I wonder if someone made one of those but as solidbody.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Yeah, but it's a hollowbody. I wonder if someone made one of those but as solidbody.



Look up a defunct brand called Canvas Guitars.

EDIT:


----------



## odibrom

There are the "Single Cut", the "Double Cuts" and also the "Un-cut" guitars


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> I was sure someone was gonna complain about metalcore being the 2nd...
> 
> Because it should be ON THE TOP.
> 
> Also that "Corn" meme got me thinking. Has anyone made a "non-cut" electric guitar? You know, with no horns like traditional guitars usually are.



Vox made one back in the day.


----------



## LordCashew

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look up a defunct brand called Canvas Guitars.
> 
> EDIT:
> View attachment 91046


I saw an ad for Canvas guitars in a magazine long ago. They were calling them "The Electric Guitar for Acoustic Players." One of the purported benefits of the design was a slightly shorter (probably Gibson) scale length, which somehow made them a better fit for people coming from acoustic.  Maybe the terrible upper-fret access was another point of familiarity.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LordIronSpatula said:


> I saw an ad for Canvas guitars in a magazine long ago. They were calling them "The Electric Guitar for Acoustic Players." One of the purported benefits of the design was a slightly shorter (probably Gibson) scale length, which somehow made them a better fit for people coming from acoustic.  Maybe the terrible upper-fret access was another point of familiarity.



Yeah, thier gimmick was construction supposedly more similar to acoustics, like spruce tops.


----------



## LordCashew

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, thier gimmick was construction supposedly more similar to acoustics, like spruce tops.



Ha, that's even better than a the scale length claim! "I can barely even tell the difference between this solid body electric and my acoustic, thanks to the veneer of spruce on top of the slab body!"


----------



## bostjan

I mean, Flying V is a popular shape with no cutaways.

But I'm not sure why no-cutaway guitar-shaped guitars bother with having 20-something frets. It's okay to stop at 15 if no one ever cares to reach their elbow around the other side of the guitar to reach them.

Also, those names on the posters behind the corn band got me.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## dr_game0ver

Pornogrind?


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> I mean, Flying V is a popular shape with no cutaways.
> 
> But I'm not sure why no-cutaway guitar-shaped guitars bother with having 20-something frets. It's okay to stop at 15 if no one ever cares to reach their elbow around the other side of the guitar to reach them.
> 
> Also, those names on the posters behind the corn band got me.


This is SSO, we're all about the 8 finger tapping.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Wc707

Stolen from a FB "musical instruments racked with dread".


----------



## possumkiller

Wc707 said:


> Stolen from a FB "musical instruments racked with dread".
> View attachment 91117


Is that a double cutaway flying v?


----------



## odibrom




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Hollowway

bostjan said:


> Also, those names on the posters behind the corn band got me.



I had to go back and look, but those were better than the actual cartoon. Someone really put the time in on those!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Wc707




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91190


it's perfect.


----------



## BenjaminW

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91190


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Seabeast2000

The rare RG2221FXEMT2


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Wc707




----------



## Wc707

From Kanye Metal Quotes on FB


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Wc707




----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## StevenC

Oh god, they're multiplying! Run for your lives!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Have some OC


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Wc707




----------



## Wc707




----------



## Seabeast2000

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91270


Fishman joke?


----------



## Wc707

Seabeast2000 said:


> Fishman joke?


Maybe just an active joke?


----------



## BlackSG91

StevenC said:


> Oh god, they're multiplying! Run for your lives!










;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91270



Is that plug-n-play or musical outlets?







;>)/


----------



## Wc707

BlackSG91 said:


> Is that plug-n-play or musical outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Definitely my musical outlet


----------



## BlackSG91

Wc707 said:


> Definitely my musical outlet









;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackMastodon

My kingdom for y'all to post multiple pics in a single post.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## BenjaminW

StevenC said:


> View attachment 91282


inb4 someone makes a meme thread there


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I swear to god if I was a mod I would ban anyone that can't consolidate multiple memes into one post. 
Also have some very topical OC.


----------



## John

Sounds like a very menial thing to take issue with in a thread that's meant to be in good fun, but ok.

Anyway:


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> I swear to god if I was a mod I would ban anyone that can't consolidate multiple memes into one post.
> Also have some very topical OC.
> View attachment 91293



Jeez...you are an angry person that is angry as angry can be. What's wrong Alex? Maybe you need a woman in your life...maybe just a little pussy. BTW...what does OC mean? Obsessively Cute?







;>)/


----------



## StevenC




----------



## John

Even though Digital Veil was released 10 years ago, this never gets old:


----------



## BlackMastodon

I forgot about The Human Abstract. They made a good album.


----------



## Wuuthrad

KnightBrolaire said:


> I swear to god if I was a mod I would ban anyone that can't consolidate multiple memes into one post.
> Also have some very topical OC.
> View attachment 91293


----------



## BlackSG91

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 91306



Clouds in my caldron...clouds in my caldron.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> I swear to god if I was a mod I would ban anyone that can't consolidate multiple memes into one post.
> Also have some very topical OC.
> View attachment 91293



Toulouse wants you to cuddle with him in bed. Maybe he's wearing that pink hat that says 'NAUGHTY' on it.













;>)/


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John

Did Michael Jackson pronounce pronouns as he/him or he/hee?


----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Furtive Glance

Hey, he's got signature beard oil so I don't think that is out of the realm of possibility at this point.


----------



## p0ke

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 91332



I'd buy 'em


----------



## r33per

p0ke said:


> I'd buy 'em


Maybe turning the dial on the roaster really will control the heat of the sun...


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Demiurge

$49.99/call to talk shit on poseurs? Gotta be a fuck of both the sick AND rich variety.


----------



## BenjaminW

*evil laughter*


----------



## possumkiller

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 91389
> 
> *evil laughter*


I always thought it would be awesome to put up a big stack of whatever boutique cork sniffing flavor of the month amp everyone raves about and have the actual sound coming from a POD or a Digitech Genesis 1 or a Zoom and listen to people rave about the amazing tone.


----------



## Kaura

BenjaminW said:


> *evil laughter*



The kid with a sassy voice: "Thats how the pros do it! "


----------



## StevenC




----------



## Wc707




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Have some OC.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Is chinbanging the thing where you kinda bob your head back and forth while looking like Jens Kidman doing a rooster impression?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Is chinbanging the thing where you kinda bob your head back and forth while looking like Jens Kidman doing a rooster impression?


I desperately want it to be a variant of the chicken dances from arrested development now.

but I think nightlight was just poorly describing headbobbing like Andrew Kim from Inferi does:


----------



## BlackMastodon

Gotcha. Yeah, fuck headbanging if you're older than 25. I don't need another reason to go to the chiropractor. I support our new chinbanging overlords.


----------



## ThePIGI King

I refuse to judge Andrew Kim simply because he's awesome as a player, and a person. Also, bobbing your head is much easier to accomplish when playing ridiculous music like theirs. Also, judging head bobs but spelling it "Headingbanging" makes you and your hate irrelevant


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> I refuse to judge Andrew Kim simply because he's awesome as a player, and a person. Also, bobbing your head is much easier to accomplish when playing ridiculous music like theirs. Also, judging head bobs but spelling it "Headingbanging" makes you and your hate irrelevant


gatekeeping head movements while listening/playing metal is the most absurd shit I've seen on here since that kid claimed he was getting a 10k usd lefty juggernaut.


----------



## TedEH

Now that it's been pointed out - it that head-bob thing really common for bassists or something? I find myself doing that when I pick up a bass. I dunno why. Just seems natural when doing something cool on a bass.


----------



## BenjaminW

TedEH said:


> Now that it's been pointed out - it that head-bob thing really common for bassists or something? I find myself doing that when I pick up a bass. I dunno why. Just seems natural when doing something cool on a bass.


I've never done it myself or seen other people do it. 

I'm too focused on what I'm playing to keep time with my head.


----------



## Bearitone

Oh god, guys don’t start feeling self conscious about how you head bang. We’re all just throwing our fucking heads around


----------



## Wc707




----------



## BenjaminW

Not a meme but some shits and giggles


----------



## r33per

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 91422
> 
> Not a meme but some shits and giggles


No way! That's where my baby stays!


----------



## John

Not sure if this counts here, but I made a symphonic metal Zelda cover recording (14 minutes) and included it in this thread due to the vintage can't Triforce me-me as the artwork:


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## spudmunkey

https://www.instagram.com/p/CMXN4HWgf9m/?igshid=11fbvilk3awsk


----------



## John




----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Bearitone

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 91511


Omfg it’s been like 20 to 30 pages of this thread since I laughed this hard  A+++


----------



## possumkiller

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 91511


Dude I moved to a different continent three years ago and my sweetwater dude still stalks me.


----------



## spudmunkey

Tin foil hat theory: Sweetwater guys sell car extended warranties in their down time.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## sleewell




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## r33per

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 91516


"Tone arm"

Must make a point of applying that moniker to my whammy bar...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 91518


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 91518


Hey now!


----------



## BenjaminW

John said:


>


Does this tool only work if the amount of times you use it correlates to the Fibonacci sequence? Or is it only used once every 10,000 Days?


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## odibrom

This "Karen" thing, where did it start? Was it because of a woman named Karen? Who was she? Who was the first one?


----------



## John

odibrom said:


> This "Karen" thing, where did it start? Was it because of a woman named Karen? Who was she? Who was the first one?



These will help answer your questions. You're welcome:

1) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karen_(pejorative)
2) https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/karen


----------



## possumkiller

odibrom said:


> This "Karen" thing, where did it start? Was it because of a woman named Karen? Who was she? Who was the first one?


I'm pretty sure people were using a figurative Karen. Just saying Karen like Plankton would complain about Karen.


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Shoeless_jose

Since some Tool memes are popping off


----------



## slan




----------



## Wuuthrad

SHIT IS OUT OF CONTROL MAN! 
(Guitar “Reviews?” My Arse! Lol)


----------



## Demiurge

^There was a thread about COVID & NAMM a while back and I remarked that companies should just parlay their NAMM budgets into sending shit to as many Youtubers as they can. So, since Fender is clearly listening: MAKE A BARITONE CABRONITA IN FIESTA RED NEXT, PLEASE.


----------



## BenjaminW

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 91585
> 
> 
> SHIT IS OUT OF CONTROL MAN!
> (Guitar “Reviews?” My Arse! Lol)
> 
> View attachment 91586
> View attachment 91590
> View attachment 91587
> View attachment 91588
> View attachment 91589


We all knew that the Will it Chug? video was coming, and you damn well I'm gonna watch it.


----------



## Wuuthrad

Demiurge said:


> ^There was a thread about COVID & NAMM a while back and I remarked that companies should just parlay their NAMM budgets into sending shit to as many Youtubers as they can. So, since Fender is clearly listening: MAKE A BARITONE CABRONITA IN FIESTA RED NEXT, PLEASE.



From what I’ve heard (due to YouTube spam) these things sound like garbage- no sustain, and crap digital modeling. And for 2 grand? 

I could see a budget model being useful for certain singer songwriter performers maybe...


----------



## Wuuthrad

BenjaminW said:


> We all knew that the Will it Chug? video was coming, and you damn well I'm gonna watch it.



Defo the only one worth watching imo!


----------



## slan




----------



## John




----------



## StevenC

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 91585
> 
> 
> SHIT IS OUT OF CONTROL MAN!
> (Guitar “Reviews?” My Arse! Lol)
> 
> View attachment 91586
> View attachment 91590
> View attachment 91587
> View attachment 91588
> View attachment 91589


Literally none of those use the word "review".


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

They sent one to Ola? Might as well send one to AvE.


----------



## Wuuthrad

StevenC said:


> Literally none of those use the word "review".



Neither did they use the word Advertisement or Shill. What is your point? Arguing with a meme?


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Demiurge

Wuuthrad said:


> From what I’ve heard (due to YouTube spam) these things sound like garbage- no sustain, and crap digital modeling. And for 2 grand?



Yeah, I heard the same, too... probably from when Fender sent every channel the last version (was it a strat?) and everyone hated it then.

I guess everybody's channel needs their clicks.


----------



## John

Wuuthrad said:


> Neither did they use the word Advertisement or Shill. What is your point? Arguing with a meme?



Some people just like him will literally try starting a petty argument over an innocuous thread meant to be in good fun, here. And it's certainly not the first/last time this would've occurred.
If it's of any silver lining, at least it can be a source of humor at times (albeit not an intentionally funny one). Regardless of how long they've been around.


----------



## John




----------



## BlackSG91

slan said:


> View attachment 91579





https://www.strat-talk.com/threads/show-off-those-green-guitars.562473/#post-4263659


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## kmal94




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gabito

KnightBrolaire said:


>



God, I can't stop laughing and I'm going to hell.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gabito said:


> God, I can't stop laughing and I'm going to hell.


i damn near spit out my coffee when I saw it earlier. it is a muy muy picante meme


----------



## BlackSG91

^
That's humorous? I don't get it!?


;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> ^
> That's humorous? I don't get it!?
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Laughing at a kid falling out of a hotel window and dying is edgy I guess?


----------



## BlackSG91

I don't think I would spit out my coffee laughing on this...sick is SICK! Maybe Alexandre The Mediocre needs a perma-BAN from this forum!




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Demiurge

It is kind of tasteless to highlight an event that made Clapton a sympathetic figure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell




----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 has unleashed vengeance memes.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


>



This fucking picture wins the thread for me. I was looking at it during my lunch break at work and slowly started laughing more and more. Even when I went to the bathroom and just thought about that pic it made laugh so hard I was in tears.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

An oldy but a goody.





;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

have some more OC to offset the shitty boomer memes.











I still have no fucking clue how to reamp tho


----------



## BenjaminW

I guess I'll have a go at the BlackSG91 memes.

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## kmal94




----------



## MFB

An heir to the throne has shown himself


----------



## Wuuthrad

Dang shit gettin spoicy in here!


----------



## BlackSG91

MFB said:


> An heir to the throne has shown himself



He's gonna raise some Kane.







;>)/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

Hey, fellows, how about leaving the generation gap aggressiveness out of the board?


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> Hey, fellows, how about leaving the generation gap aggressiveness out of the board?



Sounds like something a (B/Z)oomer would say.


----------



## Hollowway

I genuinely don’t get the Evanescence one. Can someone expand my tiny brain?


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> Sounds like something a (B/Z)oomer would say.



I probably am a boomer or whatever name is given for those born in the 70s. Personally, I don't care. I care about aggressiveness.

It ain't much different to gender aggressiveness, skin color aggressiveness, cultural aggressiveness or religion aggressiveness. Aggressiveness is meant to hurt someone. If one uses it, one is out of his/hers own balance, which is a pity for sure, but others are not to blame nor to be the beating bag where one deploys his frustrations in order to feel better, it simply never ever works. Aggression is never the solution. Generalization is a weak way to box someone into a label so that he/she can be managed because those who use this can't handle them. It's just plain bullying.

... and I care about aggressiveness because I don't like people getting hurt, now it's them, tomorrow might be my neighbor, the day after will be me. Please cut that chain, keep aggressiveness out of the board. It's always up to the individual to make the right choices, not the mob's.


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> I probably am a boomer or whatever name is given for those born in the 70s. Personally, I don't care. I care about aggressiveness.
> 
> It ain't much different to gender aggressiveness, skin color aggressiveness, cultural aggressiveness or religion aggressiveness. Aggressiveness is meant to hurt someone. If one uses it, one is out of his/hers own balance, which is a pity for sure, but others are not to blame nor to be the beating bag where one deploys his frustrations in order to feel better, it simply never ever works. Aggression is never the solution. Generalization is a weak way to box someone into a label so that he/she can be managed because those who use this can't handle them. It's just plain bullying.
> 
> ... and I care about aggressiveness because I don't like people getting hurt, now it's them, tomorrow might be my neighbor, the day after will be me. Please cut that chain, keep aggressiveness out of the board. It's always up to the individual to make the right choices, not the mob's.


No one is angry because some posters are old or anything like that. People are annoyed that posters aren't reading the first post in this thread (or the second half of the title, for that matter) and then making a dozen posts in a row of inappropriate content.

Per the first post of this thread, memes targeting activity on SSO are on topic. Spamming the same cartoons every few weeks is explicitly not. This is a misunderstanding of rules and etiquette, nothing to do with generational differences.


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> No one is angry because some posters are old or anything like that. People are annoyed that posters aren't reading the first post in this thread (or the second half of the title, for that matter) and then making a dozen posts in a row of inappropriate content.
> 
> Per the first post of this thread, memes targeting activity on SSO are on topic. Spamming the same cartoons every few weeks is explicitly not. This is a misunderstanding of rules and etiquette, nothing to do with generational differences.



Unquestionably. I understand that obviously. What I don't understand is the need for the "generation gap" argument, why is it brought up to the table? Why is there a need to label someone one can't quite understand with whatever label there is available and one may think it fits the character? That's a stretchy generalization that doesn't bring anything positive.

The thing is we can't force ourselves over others, we can't force others to think/act likewise, it is just not possible. So what do we do to those who aren't on our wave length? We IGNORE THEM. There's no need to start a war here (or anywhere else). Respect is earn both ways and we, common SSO users are not to impose our thoughts on the thread rules. REPORT to those in power and complain about what feels wrong, then IGNORE said user. Done. The tools are at everyone's disposal, please use them wisely.

If the user X doesn't like what user Y is posting, just move along, ignore or send a private message explaining whatever personal perspective. Pointing fingers is as bad as burning witches, specially in a GLOBAL PUBLIC space. It's just ugly and bad manners.


----------



## Wuuthrad

odibrom said:


> I probably am a boomer or whatever name is given for those born in the 70s.



Funny thing is Baby Boomers are people born after WWII!

Gen X can’t Meme. lol 

(I agree with you)


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> Unquestionably. I understand that obviously. What I don't understand is the need for the "generation gap" argument, why is it brought up to the table? Why is there a need to label someone one can't quite understand with whatever label there is available and one may think it fits the character? That's a stretchy generalization that doesn't bring anything positive.
> 
> The thing is we can't force ourselves over others, we can't force others to think/act likewise, it is just not possible. So what do we do to those who aren't on our wave length? We IGNORE THEM. There's no need to start a war here (or anywhere else). Respect is earn both ways and we, common SSO users are not to impose our thoughts on the thread rules. REPORT to those in power and complain about what feels wrong, then IGNORE said user. Done. The tools are at everyone's disposal, please use them wisely.
> 
> If the user X doesn't like what user Y is posting, just move along, ignore or send a private message explaining whatever personal perspective. Pointing fingers is as bad as burning witches, specially in a GLOBAL PUBLIC space. It's just ugly and bad manners.


Because generation memes are a thing right now.

I have people on ignore. The problem comes when I see that this thread has been bumped and have to go through whole pages with only hidden posts that were made consecutively.

I don't think asking users to read and follow the rules in the first post is anything like a witch hunt. Witch hunts weren't based on anything bordering with reality.


----------



## Wuuthrad

StevenC said:


> Because generation memes are a thing right now.


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> Because generation memes are a thing right now.
> 
> I have people on ignore. The problem comes when I see that this thread has been bumped and have to go through whole pages with only hidden posts that were made consecutively.
> 
> I don't think asking users to read and follow the rules in the first post is anything like a witch hunt. Witch hunts weren't based on anything bordering with reality.



True... but what if someone has some limitations that just can't process those initial rules? I also have limitations (language, since English is not my mother language) and some people on ignore, and I had more in the past... then I though, "damn, I might be missing something", so it's temporary and I often click on the "Show Ignored Content" button... then I just move along the posts I don't really care about, or I'll hit the report button and write a sentence or two about that particular post for those who read the reports to take action on whatever there is to take action...

@Wuuthrad is there a generation road map I could head to understand what is this all about?


----------



## Wuuthrad

If you have someone on ignore and you’re still yammering on and on about them, there’s either something wrong with your ignore button... or...


----------



## Wuuthrad

odibrom said:


> @Wuuthrad is there a generation road map I could head to understand what is this all about?



I wish I could help, but these generational nicknames and the divide they seem to create are really nothing more than a media fabrication.

At their worse, they keep people arguing amongst each other, and at their best are like a musical genre, similar to Djent (or is it Swedish DuhYant) which was a drunken joke taken way to seriously!

But don’t take my word for it! 

Baby Boomers: (born from 1946-1964)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_boomers


----------



## Wuuthrad

@odibrom-

Memes not withstanding, this is one reason for generational discourse, as filtered through media fabrications and online arguments.


----------



## Wuuthrad

Anywho, how many whippersnappers can wrap their immense noggins ‘round this one?


----------



## Hollowway

Somebody explain the evanescence meme or I’m going to think none of you get it, and the emperor doesn’t have new clothes. Talk to me, Goose!


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Somebody explain the evanescence meme or I’m going to think none of you get it, and the emperor doesn’t have new clothes. Talk to me, Goose!



I think it's similar to, say, a poorly/incorrectly drawn Slayer logo carved into a forearm.


----------



## possumkiller

Hollowway said:


> Somebody explain the evanescence meme or I’m going to think none of you get it, and the emperor doesn’t have new clothes. Talk to me, Goose!


Idk I think it's some kind of zoomer reference I'm too boomer to understand or something. I was born in 1983, I just don't fucking know anymore. 

Btw, @KnightBrolaire , Robert Plant wrote a song for his dead kid as well if you wanna take a stab at that one too.


----------



## Merrekof

possumkiller said:


> Idk I think it's some kind of zoomer reference I'm too boomer to understand or something. I was born in 1983, I just don't fucking know anymore.
> 
> Btw, @KnightBrolaire , Robert Plant wrote a song for his dead kid as well if you wanna take a stab at that one too.


Don't forget Nick Cave while you are at it.

Truth be told, I have a morbid sense of humour sometimes. I've learned to laugh at certain stuff on my own because too many people might be offended. Actually, this is one of the reasons why I ditch social media except for SSO.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> Somebody explain the evanescence meme or I’m going to think none of you get it, and the emperor doesn’t have new clothes. Talk to me, Goose!



I don't think there's any more meaning than someone put a band name across the side of their car. And THAT car at that. Why can't I find it in this thread now?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Somebody explain the evanescence meme or I’m going to think none of you get it, and the emperor doesn’t have new clothes. Talk to me, Goose!


It's just funny because it's a shitbox car with evanescence on the side, and they haven't been close to relevant for like 15 years. quit trying to infer greater meaning from stuff lol


----------



## StevenC

possumkiller said:


> Idk I think it's some kind of zoomer reference I'm too boomer to understand or something. I was born in 1983, I just don't fucking know anymore.
> 
> Btw, @KnightBrolaire , Robert Plant wrote a song for his dead kid as well if you wanna take a stab at that one too.


You have to remember that Eric Clapton is a racist asshole who has always been a racist asshole, while becoming famous appropriating other cultures and contributing nothing to music himself.

As far as I'm concerned, all bets are off with regards to Clapton.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Another meme for the slow people who somehow feel that dead celebrity kids are a line you can't cross. Keep clutching your pearls 











Also have this gif I made:


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> You have to remember that Eric Clapton is a racist asshole who has always been a racist asshole, while becoming famous appropriating other cultures and contributing nothing to music himself.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, all bets are off with regards to Clapton.



Wasn't he diagnosed with a degenerative disease recently, something like peripheral neuropathy? If so, there's his karma, who are we to judge?...


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> Another meme for the slow people who somehow feel that dead celebrity kids are a line you can't cross. Keep clutching your pearls boomers
> View attachment 91690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have this gif I made:



I just feel like if you're going to cross the line of making fun of celebrities' dead kids, there's a proportionally higher bar to at least be funny when doing it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> I just feel like if you're going to cross the line of making fun of celebrities' dead kids, there's a proportionally higher bar to at least be funny when doing it.


Have at it then


----------



## possumkiller

It's not about celebrities. I could give two fucks about Clapton, Plant, Cave, or any other celebrity really. Making fun of black metal idiots killing each other is fine. They were adults and stupid. Making fun of a toddler falling to his death from a building is just a douchebag move. One of my army buddies got a message that his four year old son choked to death on a bite from a hot dog while we were at NTC pulling guard duty. My cousin collapsed and died of heart failure while he was playing football at home when he was 14. Losing a kid isn't something I would wish on anybody.

And don't get me wrong. I did it as well when I was a young douchebag. I just grew up. Not all of us are at the same stage in life.


----------



## possumkiller

StevenC said:


> You have to remember that Eric Clapton is a racist asshole who has always been a racist asshole, while becoming famous appropriating other cultures and contributing nothing to music himself.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, all bets are off with regards to Clapton.


Oh well that makes it fine to crack jokes about his kid's death then I guess...


----------



## StevenC

possumkiller said:


> Oh well that makes it fine to crack jokes about his kid's death then I guess...


The joke isn't about his kid's death, it's about where he gets his song ideas.


----------



## Kaura

Hollowway said:


> Somebody explain the evanescence meme or I’m going to think none of you get it, and the emperor doesn’t have new clothes. Talk to me, Goose!



Chill, dude. I was going to reply to you earlier on my lunch break today but your post got me thinking about the pic again and I started making inhuman voices trying to contain my laughter in front of my co-worker and had to leave the room. 

Nvm, I think the pic is funny because it works on two levels. Someone probably thought they were hot shit by painting their favorite band's logo on their grandma's car. Or the car works as a metaphor for Evanescence as a band.


----------



## BlackSG91

StevenC said:


> You have to remember that Eric Clapton is a racist asshole who has always been a racist asshole, while becoming famous appropriating other cultures and contributing nothing to music himself.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, all bets are off with regards to Clapton.



And all bets are off with regards to Clapton's dead son? Are you for fucking real???







;>)/


----------



## Demiurge

I think we're nearing that uncomfortable point where humor's flirtation with taboo gets a bit too real.

By that, I mean the Evanescence logo being on a sedan and not an actual van.


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> Another meme for the slow people who somehow feel that dead celebrity kids are a line you can't cross. Keep clutching your pearls
> View attachment 91690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have this gif I made:



You are officially the *GATEKEEPER* of tasteless memes! I must say there little Alex that Miss Yung Lee has raised such a fine young...




;>)/


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't think there's any more meaning than someone put a band name across the side of their car. And THAT car at that. Why can't I find it in this thread now?





KnightBrolaire said:


> It's just funny because it's a shitbox car with evanescence on the side, and they haven't been close to relevant for like 15 years. quit trying to infer greater meaning from stuff lol





Kaura said:


> Chill, dude. I was going to reply to you earlier on my lunch break today but your post got me thinking about the pic again and I started making inhuman voices trying to contain my laughter in front of my co-worker and had to leave the room.
> 
> Nvm, I think the pic is funny because it works on two levels. Someone probably thought they were hot shit by painting their favorite band's logo on their grandma's car. Or the car works as a metaphor for Evanescence as a band.


Y'all can make fun of Evanescence but I'll be damned if I sit by while you take shots at a Mk 4 Golf!


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> Y'all can make fun of Evanescence but I'll be damned if I sit by while you take shots at a Mk 4 Golf!



But didn't the owner take the biggest of shots at the Mk4 Golf? Classic misdirected rage.


----------



## BenjaminW

Doesn't hurt to put just a little bit more gasoline on the fire amirite?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 91708
> 
> Doesn't hurt to put just a little bit more gasoline on the fire amirite?


Boomer is a state of mind
.


----------



## BenjaminW

KnightBrolaire said:


> Boomer is a state of mind
> .
> View attachment 91713
> 
> View attachment 91714


Dafuq happened with people shoving eyeballs up their asses?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BenjaminW said:


> Dafuq happened with people shoving eyeballs up their asses?


go to p. 461


----------



## StevenC




----------



## Wuuthrad

TFW you wanna laugh at memes but instead have to scroll past pages of @KnightBrolaire idiocy:


----------



## lurè

BenjaminW said:


> Dafuq happened with people shoving eyeballs up their asses?



It happens when you listen too much Tool.

Lateranus


----------



## ThePIGI King

Adults arguing as to whether or not other people's senses of humor is offensive.

Who the hell cares if you or me or the parent of the dead kid are offended? Don't like something? Sucks to suck. Find it funny? Cool dude. It's the meme thread. Save arguing for P&CE and tonewood debates. If you wanna fight, fight the right way. Meme-wars. Back to back memewar champ, KnightBrolaire.

Less arguing more memes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Have some more OC.


----------



## Kaura

OC


----------



## lurè

Kaura said:


> OC
> 
> View attachment 91722



Sober titles like "OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS SOUND SO GOOD" / "IS THIS THE END OF TUBE AMPS?"


----------



## BenjaminW

lurè said:


> It happens when you listen too much Tool.
> 
> Lateranus


Just wait till your anus has a schism from too many eyeballs in there.


----------



## BlackSG91

ThePIGI King said:


> Adults arguing as to whether or not other people's senses of humor is offensive.
> 
> Who the hell cares if you or me or the parent of the dead kid are offended? Don't like something? Sucks to suck. Find it funny? Cool dude. It's the meme thread. Save arguing for P&CE and tonewood debates. If you wanna fight, fight the right way. Meme-wars. Back to back memewar champ, KnightBrolaire.
> 
> Less arguing more memes.



Memewar champ? I suggest you lay off the smack that's making you a sick fcuk like Alex boy me friend. There are two kinds of people in this world and I'm wearing steel-toed Docs! Sucks to be you!







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Wuuthrad said:


> Anywho, how many whippersnappers can wrap their immense noggins ‘round this one?
> 
> View attachment 91689











;>)/


----------



## Kaura




----------



## BenjaminW

Kaura said:


> View attachment 91723


Holy shit I forgot about those books.


----------



## Hollowway

Damn, and I was getting all worked up to be let in on some in-crowd joke about evanescence. There's no "Is this loss" or 69 Nice type back story here? You’d think in a fancy thread like this, you could keep the snails off the plate. Now bring me that grilled cheese sandwich you talked me out of earlier!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> Damn, and I was getting all worked up to be let in on some in-crowd joke about evanescence. There's no "Is this loss" or 69 Nice type back story here? You’d think in a fancy thread like this, you could keep the snails off the plate. Now bring me that grilled cheese sandwich you talked me out of earlier!



Fake Chow.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Y'all want a memewar, a meme war we shall have.


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Wuuthrad

@KnightBrolaire


When other ppl call out @KnightBrolaire for his lol @ other people’s dead children! AMIR?


----------



## Leviathus

If i was good at making memes i'd make one about Max having his finger on the button for this thread today lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Knight has a Minority Report Meme rig.


----------



## Wuuthrad

Why Dream Theater, Periphery, Animals as Leaders and other so-called “Metal” bands actually SUCK!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BenjaminW

low effort


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Next post referencing a user closes the thread for good. Go!


----------



## MFB

Good call @MaxOfMetal


----------



## BlackMastodon

Welp 467 pages was a good run, folks.


----------



## BenjaminW

Inb4 meme thread damage control


----------



## BlackSG91

Don't you bring my mother into this!




;>)/


----------



## Wuuthrad

So this “meme war” ( lol ) got me wondering....




What exactly is a “Boomer?”

Surely this guy meets the criteria, born in 1955-



^ALLSTAR BOOMER EXTRAORDINAIRE!!!

If you’re gonna label me as “Boomer” you’ll have to label this guy as “Boomer” as well (we’re the same Generation!)




DEFO ALLSTAR! boomer tho? Nah...

btw I finished NG+1 about 10 years ago lol


----------



## possumkiller

Wuuthrad said:


> So this “meme war” ( lol ) got me wondering....
> 
> View attachment 91761
> 
> 
> What exactly is a “Boomer?”
> 
> Surely this guy meets the criteria, born in 1955-
> 
> View attachment 91762
> 
> ^ALLSTAR BOOMER EXTRAORDINAIRE!!!
> 
> If you’re gonna label me as “Boomer” you’ll have to label this guy as “Boomer” as well (we’re the same Generation!)
> 
> View attachment 91763
> 
> 
> DEFO ALLSTAR! boomer tho? Nah...
> 
> btw I finished NG+1 about 10 years ago lol


Boomers are like people in their 40s and millennials are teenagers or something.


----------



## BornToLooze

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 91752






Not gonna lie, his Clapton looks a lot like Dime.


----------



## Wuuthrad

possumkiller said:


> Boomers are like people in their 40s and millennials are teenagers or something.



So Zoomers been calling GenX Boomers, while Millenials are like what about me, I need to be noticed imma diss older people too?! lol

Funny how GenX is lumped into this, pretty much having invented the best forms of Metal, whereas Millenials are writing Experimental Jazz Fusion and calling it “Metal” lmao 

whatevs Imma need to get my depends while the world goes to hell, or better yet:


----------



## BlackSG91

Wuuthrad said:


> So this “meme war” ( lol ) got me wondering....
> 
> View attachment 91761
> 
> 
> What exactly is a “Boomer?”
> 
> Surely this guy meets the criteria, born in 1955-
> 
> View attachment 91762
> 
> ^ALLSTAR BOOMER EXTRAORDINAIRE!!!
> 
> If you’re gonna label me as “Boomer” you’ll have to label this guy as “Boomer” as well (we’re the same Generation!)
> 
> View attachment 91763
> 
> 
> DEFO ALLSTAR! boomer tho? Nah...
> 
> btw I finished NG+1 about 10 years ago lol



Here is one strong woman that was born in the same year I was.











;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

BlackSG91 said:


> Here is one strong woman that was born in the same year I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Jesus you're as old as Avril Lavigne??


----------



## possumkiller

Wuuthrad said:


> So Zoomers been calling GenX Boomers, while Millenials are like what about me, I need to be noticed imma diss older people too?! lol
> 
> Funny how GenX is lumped into this, pretty much having invented the best forms of Metal, whereas Millenials are writing Experimental Jazz Fusion and calling it “Metal” lmao
> 
> whatevs Imma need to get my depends while the world goes to hell, or better yet:
> 
> View attachment 91765


I have no idea. I just know that boomers are what they call people in their 40s and millennials is what they call teenagers. Been that way since I was a teenager like 20 years ago.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> View attachment 91716


----------



## BenjaminW

Check out my new pedal guys. Now girls will finally be interested in my gear for once.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 91774
> 
> Check out my new pedal guys. Now girls will finally be interested in my gear for once.



Does it come with an oversharing and banal Facebook account?


----------



## BenjaminW

Seabeast2000 said:


> Does it come with an oversharing and banal Facebook account?


Yea, for some reason whenever I hit the pedal button, all that comes out of it is how little Timmy and Emma got into a food fight at The French Laundry, and got chardonnay and pinot noir all over mommy's beautiful white dress. Mommy had to profusely apologize to the waiters, the other guests, and even Thomas Keller himself! The guy who runs the place! No more iPads on the drive home, and it's straight to bed when we get home. And once they're sound asleep, it's back to my Starbucks mocha lattes and finding what else I can overshare about our family life on Facebook! #parentingsucks #terribletwos #otherhashtagsthatprobablygowithbadparentingandpsychotickids


----------



## Seabeast2000

BenjaminW said:


> Yea, for some reason whenever I hit the pedal button, all that comes out of it is how little Timmy and Emma got into a food fight at The French Laundry, and got chardonnay and pinot noir all over mommy's beautiful white dress. Mommy had to profusely apologize to the waiters, the other guests, and even Thomas Keller himself! The guy who runs the place! No more iPads on the drive home, and it's straight to bed when we get home. And once they're sound asleep, it's back to my Starbucks mocha lattes and finding what else I can overshare about our family life on Facebook! #parentingsucks #terribletwos #otherhashtagsthatprobablygowithbadparentingandpsychotickids


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Hollowway

BenjaminW said:


> Yea, for some reason whenever I hit the pedal button, all that comes out of it is how little Timmy and Emma got into a food fight at The French Laundry, and got chardonnay and pinot noir all over mommy's beautiful white dress. Mommy had to profusely apologize to the waiters, the other guests, and even Thomas Keller himself! The guy who runs the place! No more iPads on the drive home, and it's straight to bed when we get home. And once they're sound asleep, it's back to my Starbucks mocha lattes and finding what else I can overshare about our family life on Facebook! #parentingsucks #terribletwos #otherhashtagsthatprobablygowithbadparentingandpsychotickids


I cannot like this enough. This was cathartic for me, and I didn't even write it.


----------



## BenjaminW

Hollowway said:


> I cannot like this enough. This was cathartic for me, and I didn't even write it.


I was gonna post some Facebook post about either a mom's kid vomiting up Fruit Loops all over the front of her dress, and/or another mom's daughter shitting in the bathtub and her having to pick it up with her bare hands. 

Figured I'd use the classic shithead kids at a restaurant post but put my own twist on it.


----------



## Bearitone

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 91597


That little pink shit box is one of my favorite pedals ever.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Wuuthrad

Actual boomer memes, and a gentle reminder:


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## SCJR

The first page of this thread made me realize how far meme culture has gone since then...ugh.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## possumkiller

SCJR said:


> The first page of this thread made me realize how far meme culture has gone since then...ugh.


Yeah. There was so much epic win back then.


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> Yeah. There was so much epic win back then.



We did it boys, we've come full circle. We can shut 'er down, and be home by supper.


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> We did it boys, we've come full circle. We can shut 'er down, and be home by supper.
> 
> View attachment 91893


Idk man. There isn't any epic win in this thread anymore. I haven't seen or heard anything about epic wins for a few years now. It's like all of a sudden it's 1991 and no longer groovy to say groovy. Maybe epic and win will come back in another ten years.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## John




----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## Muzz

sleewell said:


>


This one hurts way too much


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

No rock music for me. Listen to some real music, like Jazz. Put on some Kilometers Davis.

Ugh... sorry about that...I feel gross.


----------



## Edika

John said:


>



And that is the right way to do so!


----------



## r33per

John said:


>


Finally, someone understands!
I'll stick this on after I finish listening to some Dream Theatre.


----------



## Bodes

r33per said:


> Finally, someone understands!
> I'll stick this on after I finish listening to some Dream Theatre.



Nice return. Re: your "re".
Americans: can't use metric, can't spell.

(Jokes)


----------



## dr_game0ver

John said:


>



Bri'ish uses the imperial system. Also, centimeterS.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Centimet*re*s*

Did any of you even do the assigned reading? 5/10 see me after class.


----------



## John

dr_game0ver said:


> Bri'ish uses the both the metric and imperial system. Also, centimeter/centimetre because it's not Nine Inches Nails.



I've taken the liberty of fixing those gaffes for you, on your part. You're welcome.


----------



## Hollowway

I don't think he was trying to start a fight. And they're serving decaf, if you're interested.


----------



## John




----------



## John

> Ousicianyay
> 
> 
> 
> isyay ethay estbay
> 
> 
> 
> ayway otay earnlay
> 
> 
> 
> , acticepray andyay astermay ethay uitargay
> 
> 
> 
> . Ustjay abgray ouryay acousticyay oryay electricyay
> 
> 
> 
> andyay ayplay alongyay. Ousicianyay istenslay
> 
> 
> 
> otay ouyay ayplay andyay ivesgay instantyay eedbackfay
> 
> 
> 
> onyay accuracyyay
> 
> 
> 
> andyay imingtay
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfay andyay addictiveyay
> 
> 
> 
> ameplaygay ackstray ouryay ogresspray andyay eepskay ouyay otivatedmay
> 
> 
> 
> . Etherwhay ou'reyay ayay ompletecay eginnerbay oryay anyay advancedyay ofessionalpray, ouyay ancay ollowfay amazingyay expertyay esignedday oursescay atthay uidegay ouyay ithway utorialstay, ongssay
> 
> 
> 
> andyay exercisesyay
> 
> 
> 
> . Andyay ouyay ancay uploadyay ouryay ownyay ongssay, osay ouyay ancay ayplay ethay usicmay
> 
> 
> 
> ouyay
> 
> 
> 
> ovelay , andyay eacherstay ancay ivegay eirthay udentsstay
> 
> 
> 
> exactlyyay atwhay eythay eednay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Osay ownloadday ethay eefray appyay, andyay etgay ammingjay
> 
> 
> 
> ithway Ousicianyay!


----------



## Wuuthrad

John said:


>



WRONG! It’s 12’ , or twelvish foot! (Plus or minus a few centimeter...)


----------



## sleewell




----------



## dr_game0ver

John said:


> I've taken the liberty of fixing those gaffes for you, on your part. You're welcome.


Thanks mom.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John

dr_game0ver said:


> Thanks.



You're not welcome.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Always Sunny memes for the win! The Blink 182 one is gold.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

RIP


----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW

KnightBrolaire said:


> RIP
> View attachment 91986


What happened?

Edit: Nevermind actually


----------



## John




----------



## John

Is the auto-zucc a meme? Because if so, this counts:


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 91988



Man it's a hot one. Like seven inches from the midday sun:


----------



## John




----------



## sleewell




----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## Demiurge

^I can't help but picture somebody wearing JNCOs playing that for some reason.


----------



## John

Live long and prosper, to infinity and beyond.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Demiurge said:


> ^I can't help but picture somebody wearing JNCOs playing that for some reason.


The JNCOs are a prerequisite before purchasing.


----------



## Kaura

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 92042



Looks like something Paul McCartney would play.


----------



## Wc707




----------



## BenjaminW

Kaura said:


> Looks like something Paul McCartney would play.


I guess Paul secretly likes JNCO jeans.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## BlackMastodon

10 year old memes specific to 1 section of the forum are the best kind:


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I dunno... there has to be a meme in here somewhere. I mean, pre fine tuners Floyd, duct tape in place of an MIA pickguard, one single coil (appears to be a rail, so... Bill Lawrence, maybe?), red, rosewood fingerboard that doesn't appear to be scalloped... what the fuck is this thing?


----------



## Wuuthrad

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I dunno... there has to be a meme in here somewhere. I mean, pre fine tuners Floyd, duct tape in place of an MIA pickguard, one single coil (appears to be a rail, so... Bill Lawrence, maybe?), red, rosewood fingerboard that doesn't appear to be scalloped... what the fuck is this thing?



Im guessing probably Aria Pro II? I’ve got one, it’s a really nice underrated axe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

have some OC


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## odibrom




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

... the mids aren't scooped at all in that EQ setting...


----------



## BenjaminW

odibrom said:


> ... the mids aren't scooped at all in that EQ setting...


Not my OC unfortunately. But let’s just pretend they are.


----------



## MFB

odibrom said:


> ... the mids aren't scooped at all in that EQ setting...



Maybe they meant scooped in relation to the high and low which are "boosted"


----------



## TedEH

Isn't EQ relative anyway? (Generally speaking?)


----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


K, I’m going to need you to stop personally attacking me, hahaha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

have some fresh memes


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## BenjaminW

Furtive Glance said:


> View attachment 92335


I used to sleep with Lars' grandmother, but I also used to sleep with Chris' grandmother!

Idk I haven't seen enough Simpsons to know how Moleman talks.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## LordCashew

John said:


>


There’s a lot going on with that violinist’s “technique.” Could be a meme in and of itself.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## John

The Devil and God are 1v1 in the Wildy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

It's Always Sunny Memes get me every time.


----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW

John said:


>


Pretty sure all of us have gone through this phase at one point or another.


----------



## John

BenjaminW said:


> Pretty sure all of us have gone through this phase at one point or another.



If so, I'm in the minority (pun intended).
Meme content aside, it was never really a thing in my formative years especially getting into rock, metal, etc. at least in my locality, with the other musicians, and others I've spent time with in general. I for one never really saw it on a more noticeable extent until a few years ago/poking fun at it either upon finding it's a thing, mainly with social media stuff like FB groups and whatnot to stave from a tl;dr list covering that.


----------



## John




----------



## lurè

BenjaminW said:


> Pretty sure all of us have gone through this phase at one point or another.



Can't wait to get into this phase


----------



## gunshow86de

I also look forward to the phase where I speak to actual human women in person.


----------



## BenjaminW

gunshow86de said:


> I also look forward to the phase where I speak to actual human women in person.


right in the feels.


----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


>


"Is this REALLY Burzum? ...Let's find out!"


----------



## sleewell

has anyone seen the hockey vid to the infant annihilator song? dude is kicking this ball at kids on the ice. i cant figure out how to post it here but it has me cracking the fuck up.


----------



## Wc707




----------



## TedEH

Am I just too old to understand why memes need to be "deep fried"? Does the joke not stand on its own without the ugly image distortions? I'm probably just too old to get it.


----------



## Kaura

TedEH said:


> Am I just too old to understand why memes need to be "deep fried"? Does the joke not stand on its own without the ugly image distortions? I'm probably just too old to get it.



Now that you mention it, it doesn't really make any sense. Especially in this context.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


dammit I was just about to post that


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Rectifiers, lol.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## lurè

Glue obtained from boiling the bones of grass-fed cows; must have been raised listening to "the lick" 24/7 for their entire life.


----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>



Whole swaths of history are attributable to this reason.


----------



## BenjaminW

John said:


>


2018 called, it wants its memes back. 

but yes show me da wae peetah frampton


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW

John said:


>


Hey, no cover channel slander!


----------



## Wucan

John said:


>



Unless you're Pilky27!


----------



## John

BenjaminW said:


> Yes to cover channel slander, because nothing is sacred.



I fixed that for you, free of charge. You're welcome.


----------



## John




----------



## Sumsar

Stolen from some fb group.
If it where OG I would be like 'why?' 'why should I use other tunings than standard 7 string', since I usually just put a capo on a sevenstring to play songs that are tuned down to D, C etc.


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

This shark one could work for Mono versus Stereo...


----------



## John




----------



## LiveOVErdrive




----------



## odibrom

LiveOVErdrive said:


>




Haha, that was funny. As a side note, all those Yoga poses are fairly easy to perform, given the correct orientation/guidance. Some of those performed by the artist needed a bit of correction...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Pretty sure if I tried The Plow I wouldn't be getting up again.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BlackMastodon said:


> Pretty sure if I tried The Plow I wouldn't be getting up again.


Srsly. 

I audibly laughed at "corpse"


----------



## BlackMastodon

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Srsly.
> 
> I audibly laughed at "corpse"


That's my kind of exercise!


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> Pretty sure if I tried The Plow I wouldn't be getting up again.


I used to bring the knees to my ears and embrace my legs with my arms... from that position...


----------



## Edika

While some of them look difficult The Scale looks impossible for me.

And I agree The Plow looks quite difficult unless I'm the one doing The Plowing


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I could never do scale in a million years.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

Edika said:


> While some of them look difficult The Scale looks impossible for me.
> And I agree The Plow looks quite difficult unless I'm the one doing The Plowing





LiveOVErdrive said:


> I could never do scale in a million years.



I used to be a pretty flexible guy when I was more active. Lost a bit of it in the last few years...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I could never do scale in a million years.


scale is hard, even if you're decently flexible (like me). I can do all the others without any real issue. The headstand and upward bow are really hard to maintain though.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> scale is hard, even if you're decently flexible (like me). I can do all the others without any real issue. The headstand and upward bow are really hard to maintain though.



Passing the 10 minutes mark on a headstand is kind of hard, it requires a bit of strength and resistance on the shoulders, arms and hands, where it's supposed to be, not the head nor the neck, as well as a good control of one's waist (belly and lower back). One should be able to move a sheet of paper between the head and the floor surface... The upward bow (which I thought could be called "bridge") is hard for many, specially due to lack of flexibility at the shoulders. I could get there from the standing up position (and getting back up) with precision and control (meaning slowly and without falling into it)... I miss those good times. I think that with a bit of training I can get there again, just not immediately at this moment.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

John said:


>


Replace myung with rudess and portnoy and label it "when you release an LTE album after two decades"


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Wc707




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>



I want to laugh at this, but it hits waaaay to close to home. But at least I know I’m not the only one. Is there a support group?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Wc707




----------



## spudmunkey

1/23 is going to be an interesting time signature.


----------



## Kaura

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 93053



Kinda off-topic but I used to always keep forgetting my internet bank account number so I wrote the numbers down in GuitarPro and turned it into a melody. Believe me or not but it actually helped me memorize it.


----------



## odibrom

Stolen from another web forum...


----------



## vilk

Wait, is a decrescendo different than a diminuendo?


----------



## Wc707

vilk said:


> Wait, is a decrescendo different than a diminuendo?


Where do the chugs come in?


----------



## TedEH

vilk said:


> Wait, is a decrescendo different than a diminuendo?


I know some people read everything as a dim innuendo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> 1/23 is going to be an interesting time signature.


What did you say your mother's maiden name was and the street you grew up on?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Hollowway said:


> I want to laugh at this, but it hits waaaay to close to home. But at least I know I’m not the only one. Is there a support group?


I was thinking about this as I saved the 9th version of my current mix. I really want some form of version control for my mixes. I wonder if ableton project files are well suited to git.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

vilk said:


> Wait, is a decrescendo different than a diminuendo?


Same thing. I think decrescendo is more of a modern "slang" term but yeah.


----------



## odibrom

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I was thinking about this as I saved the 9th version of my current mix. I really want some form of version control for my mixes. I wonder if ableton project files are well suited to git.



I'm naming my mixes as *_V01, *_V02, *_V03... "V" for version, that is...


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> What did you say your mother's maiden name was and the street you grew up on?



Nunyo and Bidnit Avenue.


----------



## odibrom

Another shameless steal...


----------



## John

Not another shameless steal.


----------



## odibrom

Meh...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 93110




a u t h e n t i c .


----------



## TedEH

Not gonna lie, Stupid Sexy Flanger is one of the best things I've read all day.


----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 93107


Damn no wonder people call Tube Screamer the GOAT. Does this mean that my ballsy tone gets deflated, and it has a super hot wife?

inb4 triggered patriots fans come flocking towards me


----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 93113


nah the furthest right needs to be all strandberg/kiesels/legator


----------



## Wuuthrad




----------



## John




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

John said:


>



Edit: here i thought I was taking a joke about how the companies' businesses are doing and making it into a joke about headstocks and now as soon as I post it I realize that it always has been about headstocks. 

Oh well. Enjoy my joke: your joke but worse.


----------



## John

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Edit: here i thought I was taking a joke about how the companies' businesses are doing and making it into a joke about headstocks and now as soon as I post it I realize that it always has been about headstocks.
> 
> Oh well. Enjoy my joke: your joke but worse.
> 
> View attachment 93183




At least Strandberg does it on purpose. Gibson is the authentic OG, albeit unintentionally, when it comes to making headless guitars.


----------



## John




----------



## Edika

I think the example they used for a Black Metal studio is too well equipped to convey the glory of the genre!


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## dr_game0ver

That Ikea one is plastic. That would be an improvement.


----------



## BenjaminW

John said:


>


The Eric Clapton’s son meme saga has returned.


----------



## dr_game0ver

If we act now and together, we can provide it.


----------



## John

I feel sorry for Isis, as in the band from California, for being dragged through the mud unnecessarily because of their name. 

_P.S.- if you are considering forming an extremist cell, please name it Coldplay._


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


> I feel sorry for Isis, as in the band from California, for being dragged through the mud unnecessarily because of their name.



There was an office furniture company called Eisys pronounced like the Islamic State's acronym. They changed their name in 2018.

Hilariously, they changed it to "Corona Group".


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> There was an office furniture company called Eisys pronounced like the Islamic State's acronym. They changed their name in 2018.
> 
> Hilariously, they changed it to "Corona Group".



Is that true or is it a joke? Can't quite tell...


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> There was an office furniture company called Eisys pronounced like the Islamic State's acronym. They changed their name in 2018.
> 
> Hilariously, they changed it to "Corona Group".



 I feel bad for them, but this is easily the most enjoyable thing I've heard this year. What terrible luck! You just KNOW the dude in charge of the names was like "JFC, not again!" when covid came out.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> Is that true or is it a joke? Can't quite tell...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hot fresh, handmade memes


----------



## sleewell

^ those were all freaking great!!!!!


----------



## John




----------



## TedEH

I had the dumb thought this morning that this is one of the few sites on the internet where I regularly get excited about strangers NADs.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## Wc707




----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW

This week on SevenString: Are capos really worth it?


----------



## Sumsar

I posted that back on page 474


----------



## BlackMastodon

Sumsar said:


> I posted that back on page 474


Especially perfect because of the other Bilbo and Gandalf meme on that page.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

John said:


>



I came here to post a meme, but then I saw this and now my coworkers think I'm an insane hyena from how much I'm laughing


----------



## sleewell




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

https://www.instagram.com/reel/COtd3mEgo0y/?igshid=1dqwnz7rdw4gp


----------



## Hollowway

@John ive never seen the frusciante one.


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> @John ive never seen the frusciante one.



Great, then I have continued to successfully spread the word, the good news (or not so good news, but I digress), etc. unto others of the fresh me-me content and the supreme dank me-me content.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Edika

spudmunkey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/reel/COtd3mEgo0y/?igshid=1dqwnz7rdw4gp


----------



## John




----------



## Wc707




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## sleewell

BROJOB is transitioning towards a strictly nude-only direction which will open up many new doors in terms of musical creativity for the bands future. We are looking forward to exploring new territories of our bodies and expanding on the band's overall look in this way. We would love to have our fans on any tours we currently have booked also be butt naked, but that decision remains ultimately up to you






, and moving forward this also means that live shows will be done with our asses completely spread. We would like to thank our parents for their good genes and our dads for packing the smallest dicks ever. Buy our new album and we’ll give all of you a hickey with our buttholes.




- Andrew, Jacob, Connor, Josh, & Trevor


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## BenjaminW

jaxadam said:


>


I can't remember the thread name, but it was a recent one that was talking about theory being limiting and that when it comes to music and music theory, there are no rules and if it sounds good, it is good.

FWIW though, music theory has helped me with reading charts/band music, but when it comes to my own compositions, it is a fucking bitch sometimes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## odibrom

Wtf???


----------



## Hollowway

MAN, I want some of whatever those Fortin fans are smoking.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Well if it's hand signed then of course, here have a kidney.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BlackMastodon said:


> Well if it's hand signed then of course, here have a kidney.



I never wanna hear metalheads complain about celebrities like the Kardashians again when they're doing stuff like this.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## Bearitone

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 93370
> View attachment 93371
> View attachment 93372
> View attachment 93373


The Kermit one x100000


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## KnightBrolaire

imagine shooting a wife beater 
it's easy if you try


----------



## Wuuthrad

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 93370
> View attachment 93371
> View attachment 93372
> View attachment 93373



And It HAS to be a TUBE AmP right? Don’t matter how much transistor in front, old skool light bulbs are THE BEST ToNe!


----------



## John

Chungus has no beginning. Chungus has no end. Chungus is infinite. Millions of years after our civilization has been eradicated and forgotten, Chungus will endure.
Chungus is eternal. The pinnacle of evolution and existence.
We are but rudimentary creatures of blood and flesh. We touch Chungus' mind, fumbling in ignorance, incapable of understanding.
Organic life is nothing but a genetic mutation, an accident. Our lives are measured in years and decades. We wither and die. Chungus is eternal. Before it, we are nothing.
Chungus imposes order on the chaos of organic life. We exist because Chungus allows it, and we will end because Chungus demands it.
Chungus transcends our very understanding. We cannot grasp the nature of Chungus' existence.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Slipknot is Flavortown approved
https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMeGcsSnf/


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW

John said:


>


Stop exposing me from when I was a pre-teen. Not cool!


----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John

Infinite djent. You sit at your DAW to play some zeros, but you begin to djent uncontrollably. After 10/8 you start to worry. One hand is picking and the other is doing nothing. You desperately try to tighten your fret wrap, but that only makes the djent heavier. The dj0nt accelerates. It’s been seventeen minutes. It sounds like Mark's (hahaha, what a story Mark) about to start playing a solo. You try to djent into the shower but it makes the snare sound shitty. You try the toilet. The djun djun is too thicc to be flushed. You lock the bathroom door to prevent the thall from escaping. The air grows hot and humid from the downpicking. The ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) accelerates. You slip and fall on your patch cord. The djent is tuning lower still, almost as low as your shitty vocalist's lowest low. Sprawled on your back, you begin to djent all over the ceiling. Accusations of sped up solos on internet forums fall like raindrops, giving you a facial with your own hubris. The 000000 accelerates. You struggle to stand as the force of the djent begins to propel you backwards as if you were on a space themed slip-and-slide. Still on your knees, the 000 0 is now at chin height. To avoid the trve thvll you open the bathroom door. The deluge of Scarlett 2i2 owners reminds you of the Great Molasses Flood of 1919, only with idiots instead of molasses. The prog motol accelerates. It’s been two hours. Your children and wife scream in terror as their bodies are engulfed by the downtuned sludge. Your youngest child goes under, with vicious riffs and cupped guttural rising from the goop. You plead to God to end your suffering. The. You squeeze your neck to stop the djent, but it begins to leak out of your asshole instead. You let go. The force of the .108 guitar string tears your fingers open, leaving multiple gaping holes in your hand that spews thall. Your body picks up speed as it grooves backwards against the beat. You smash through the wall, hurtling into the sky at thirty miles an hour. From a bird’s eye view you see your parent's house is completely engulfed. Your neighbor calls the cops. The djent accelerates. As you continue to ascend, you spot police cars racing towards your house. The cops pull out their guns and take aim, but stray polyrhythms hit them in the eyes, blinding them. The djent accelerates. You are now at an altitude of 1000 feet. The SWAT team arrives. Military helicopters circle you. Hundreds of bullets pierce your body at once, yet you stay conscious. Your pickups have now grown into a substitute brain. The djent accelerates. It has been two days. With your body now destroyed, the 0's begin to spray in all directions. You break the sound barrier. The government deploys fighter jets to chase you down, but the impact of Bleed by Meshuggah sends one plane crashing to the ground. The government decides to let you leave the earth. You feel your picking hand start to burn up as you reach the edges of the atmosphere. You narrowly miss the ISS, giving it a new Dingwall paint job as you fly past. Physicists struggle to calculate your erratic trajectory. The djent accelerates. The F# begins to gravitate towards itself, forming a comet trail of reverb. Astronomers begin calling you the "Thall Fireball.” You are stuck in space forever, stripped of your body and senses, forced to endure an eternity of pretending modern djent bands aren't bad.
Eventually, you stop thinking.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## John

Read the rules, they're not that hard to follow.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

Er mah Gerd! It's Kristin Durst!


----------



## John

spudmunkey said:


> Er mah Gerd! It's Kristin Durst!
> 
> View attachment 93880



It's good to see more vintage me-me's to put things back on track, yes.


----------



## John

Cool hugs, brothers. Together as one.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## volatile123

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 93871



lmfao


----------



## BlackMastodon

John said:


>


Joke's on you, I can't read sheet music!


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## narad




----------



## Edika

Nlelith said:


>



For non Greek people the text on the left says "Centre of Podiatry & extremity (finger/toes) aesthetics"!


----------



## MFB

I'm more annoyed that it reads as "Nine Inch NailsAILS" when I see that; it's like if someone says "ATM Machine" not knowing what the M in ATM stands for (depending on how you use that acronym at least)


----------



## Edika

MFB said:


> I'm more annoyed that it reads as "Nine Inch NailsAILS" when I see that; it's like if someone says "ATM Machine" not knowing what the M in ATM stands for (depending on how you use that acronym at least)



Well truth be told most people don't know NIN in Greece so it is a strange logo about nails for most but a nod to people that know the band.


----------



## odibrom

narad said:


>



Spot on.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hmmm perhaps instead of whining about the lack of good memes, make some.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 93909



Fight me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Fight me.
> 
> View attachment 93913


Themz be fightin words boi. ASM and Harpoon headstocks>>>> all


----------



## BenjaminW

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 93905


I was waiting for someone to bring this up.

I feel like by having one you're just asking for an easy way to either start beef with other users because you don't agree on things, or for an easy way to either get banned/ban people depending on who you are.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BenjaminW said:


> I was waiting for someone to bring this up.
> 
> I feel like by having one you're just asking for an easy way to either start beef with other users because you don't agree on things, or for an easy way to either get banned/ban people depending on who you are.


Yeah it's not exactly a good place to voice dissenting opinions. Personally I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 93909


----------



## BenjaminW

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah it's not exactly a good place to voice dissenting opinions. Personally I avoid it like the plague.


I can speak from experience, but I mean I expect it considering that it all leans one way.

inb4 the meme thread gets derailed again


----------



## John

BenjaminW said:


> I was waiting for someone to bring this up.
> 
> I feel like by having one you're just asking for an easy way to either start beef with other users because you don't agree on things, or for an easy way to either get banned/ban people depending on who you are.




Yeah, it's lame and really cringe to see some folks whining and/or trying to pick a fight in relatively innocuous and humorous threads like this one for memes. In an attempt to divert the rEpOsT spam into something more wholesome and less toxic, sharing is caring- the more the merrier for others seeing that type of material. After all, no single person or entity would have a monopoly on the supreme dank me-me's.

And now back to the topic at hand


----------



## BenjaminW

y’all rockin with Facebook memes again?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> View attachment 93916


as much as I like Chuck and Death, the Stealth is like some amoeba ate a charvel star. Hard nope for me.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> as much as I like Chuck and Death, the Stealth is like some amoeba ate a charvel star. Hard nope for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


>


eww the ignitor is worse. asm headstock is sick tho


----------



## John




----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmmm perhaps instead of whining about the lack of good memes, make some.



Eh, Steven's got that covered, even if they are largely at my expense.


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


----------



## Merrekof

I don't have facebook anymore so please, keep 'm coming.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## BlackMastodon

BenjaminW said:


> I was waiting for someone to bring this up.
> 
> I feel like by having one you're just asking for an easy way to either start beef with other users because you don't agree on things, or for an easy way to either get banned/ban people depending on who you are.


I'm gonna say it's also a good way to help other threads not get derailed. As soon as someone mentions any president's name you can just say "keep it in the politics/current events section" before it devolves into the inevitable shit flinging.


----------



## John




----------



## Randy

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 93651



Same applies to Kemper and installed profiles IMO


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

The one on Kerry King is top... really top... so f* good...

Here's one original content...


----------



## ImNotAhab

John said:


>



Oh my God... This absolutely killed me. I spent 3 minutes laugh-splaining to my wife why this is funny.


----------



## Xaios

John said:


>


I've just gotta say, this song right here. Yeah, it's a total weedly-fest, but I'm into that, and it's also Charlie Griffiths (one of the guitarists from Haken), so it's a generally quality, high caliber weedly. But then... 4:53 hits and the singer _actually and honestly_ sounds like he's trying to take a shit. It doesn't get any better from there either.


----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## TedEH

It it much different than thinking bolt ons are snappier and brighter somehow?


----------



## StevenC

TedEH said:


> It it much different than thinking bolt ons are snappier and brighter somehow?


To be fair those are words with meanings in the context. The hell does "more musical" mean when half of all great guitar music was made on bolt ons?


----------



## spudmunkey

My favorite is when "tone" is given a descriptor like "more".


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>



This one's totally fake. It doesn't tell us what month they were born.


----------



## John




----------



## StevenC




----------



## MaxOfMetal

*waits for John to report unironically*


----------



## BenjaminW

StevenC said:


>


Man I thought that was actually gonna be an interesting thread, and then it just a right turn off a cliff. But hey at least it’s a top tier shitposting thread IMO.


----------



## binz

I don't get it, can someone explain?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

TedEH said:


> It it much different than thinking bolt ons are snappier and brighter somehow?


This makes so little sense I can't even stand it.

It's got to just stem from the fact that Fenders have set necks and Fenders use single coils.


----------



## StevenC

binz said:


> I don't get it, can someone explain?


There's a thread going on in General Music Discussion. You can't miss it.


----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

I love how this has turned into the “what’s going on in other subforums, all wrapped up in one tidy meme” thread. It’s the insidest of the inside jokes. I feel like I’m finally sitting at the cool kids’ table.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> I love how this has turned into the “what’s going on in other subforums, all wrapped up in one tidy meme” thread. It’s the insidest of the inside jokes. I feel like I’m finally sitting at the cool kids’ table.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## StevenC




----------



## Kaura

StevenC said:


> View attachment 94021



It's funny because afaik this thread was originally made for ss.org meta jokes instead of just vaguely music related memes.


----------



## John




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Kaura

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 94038



This is funny for me since just yesterday I asked my co-worker to lift me up with a forklift.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## MFB

You're telling me War Pigs DIDN'T accurately foretell the coming of Bebop?

Now I know y'all are trippin


----------



## John




----------



## Wc707




----------



## Leviathus

hmmm


----------



## Wc707

Leviathus said:


> hmmm


----------



## StevenC




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Demiurge

^WTF does that even _mean_? Is this the same old no-true-Forksman fallacy?


----------



## Kaura

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 94067



As a forklift operator I unironically enjoy these t-shirts. Gotta get one someday. 

Okay, not to make it off-topic once again I made this shitty meme to cover it up.


----------



## Leviathus

Normally i can keep up with whatever the joke is around here but what's with the forklift stuff?


----------



## Kaura

Leviathus said:


> Normally i can keep up with whatever the joke is around here but what's with the forklift stuff?








It's even funnier when you suffer from both workaholism and alcoholism. Today, I managed to destroy only one box of mayonaise.


----------



## spudmunkey

I dint know what the origin of it, but it's become a pretty frequently-referenced meme now.


----------



## odibrom

... meh...


----------



## StevenC




----------



## Leviathus

So i'm guessing the Keisel guy has killed and/or maimed someone with a forklift or Jari needs one for the Wintersun HQ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John

What do you get when you throw a piano down a mine shaft?

G sharp miner.


----------



## Merrekof

Leviathus said:


> So i'm guessing the Keisel guy has killed and/or maimed someone with a forklift or Jari needs one for the Wintersun HQ?


- Just get a used forklift.
- Megadeth is hiring a new forklift operator since the last one lifted his fork with the wrong girl.
- Post your FAS
- So, my singer hates forklifts and says they're lame and degrade the sound. Post your opinion! Lol


----------



## Merrekof

John said:


> What do you get when you throw a piano down a mine shaft?
> 
> G sharp miner.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

and some fresh stuff


HOW CAN YOU SELL AN AUDIO PRODUCT WITHOUT FUCKING CLIPS


----------



## possumkiller

Does anyone even rawr anymore??


----------



## spudmunkey

Is there actual abalone "binding", or is it always purfling?



John said:


> What do you get when you throw a piano down a mine shaft?
> 
> G sharp miner.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 94189





bostjan said:


> I did used to think that the keyboard player in TFF was Dave Coulier, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Stanley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Coulier


----------



## LordCashew

spudmunkey said:


> Is there actual abalone "binding", or is it always purfling?



I'm not sure I've ever seen actual binding made from real abalone, though I imagine someone's tried it. Plenty of MOP on necks though. I think you're right, most of the abalone we see on guitar bodies could be more accurately described as decorative purfling.

OG purfling was functional - it was just a pinstripe inlaid a fraction of an inch from the edge of a string instrument's solid top to prevent cracks that developed on the edge from spreading. It was also better looking IMHO...


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Every. damn. time.
"oh hey sso I want to know about this stuff"
"you should look into this completely unrelated stuff"


----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


>



Vegie burgers...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Not quite a meme, but this still feels like the best place to post this.
Stumbled across this guy playing the Fade to Black solo over Tornado of Souls the other day and it works sooooooo well:


----------



## vilk

I don't get why necro-bumping is such a sin. In these times when forums are all but dying, I'm happy to read any new post that might be interesting, and I literally couldn't care less how long it has been since the previous post in that thread.

And I also sympathize with people who want fresh answers. My Google-fu is OK at best, and can't always find what I want to know, and then when I do the post is from like 2013 (that's 8 years ago). Things change. Peoples' opinions change.


----------



## p0ke

vilk said:


> I don't get why necro-bumping is such a sin. In these times when forums are all but dying, I'm happy to read any new post that might be interesting, and I literally couldn't care less how long it has been since the previous post in that thread.



I think necrobumping is a good idea vs. creating a new thread when the topic is still somewhat relevant (it doesn't make sense to start a new thread for band x's new album when an old megathread exists), but if it's a question from 15 years back and the OP has already handled the situation according to answers back then...


----------



## odibrom

It's silly when the grave digger doesn't even addresses he's grave digging.


----------



## Demiurge

vilk said:


> I don't get why necro-bumping is such a sin. In these times when forums are all but dying, I'm happy to read any new post that might be interesting, and I literally couldn't care less how long it has been since the previous post in that thread.



Agreed, if the discussion is being continued fruitfully. I think what inspired that meme (and I shall await correction if wrong) was somebody creating an account seemingly just to pick a fight with every single person who spoke ill of a low-end Dean in a 10-year-old thread. But even then, it's kind of hilarious, and I think that the bumped thread should be kept open for 12hrs for teasing purposes before closure.


----------



## TedEH

Ordacleaphobia said:


> it works sooooooo well:


IMO it only really works in that Slayer-esque "it sounds like a lot of notes so who cares if it's in the wrong scale/mode/whatever" kind of way. Which, now that I think of it, that's kind of how a lot of Metallica leads work...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'd say about 99% of necro-bumps fall into the following categories:

- Asking if an item for sale from 12 years ago is still available 
- Offering to sell a similar item in a NGD that's at least five years old
- Wanting to pick a fight with a user who hasn't logged on in over a decade
- Recommending someone buy a piece of gear 10 years too late

Now, when a thread gets necro-bumped, especially if it's multiple pages, other users just assume it's a new thread and then compound the above. 

Then you have all the folks who can't wait to tell everyone they're posting in an old thread.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> (...)
> 
> Then you have all the folks who can't wait to tell everyone they're posting in an old thread.



ooops...

Guilty... hehehehe

In my defense, it's not about rushing to say the obvious, but some times it's just asking to:

the user first post ever on this forum is digging on a 10+ years old thread...
the user doesn't even addresses that is reviving an old thread
the thread's subject is solved without anything else to say and the user still manages to write something someone already said before in that thread.
It's like the recent revival and closing of the two _RG7621 vs RG7421_ threads. Same guy, same kind of post, one thread was from 2006 and the other from 2009... come on, some folks are just asking for the obvious statement of internet forum's archaeology prizes...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

vilk said:


> I don't get why necro-bumping is such a sin. In these times when forums are all but dying, I'm happy to read any new post that might be interesting, and I literally couldn't care less how long it has been since the previous post in that thread.
> 
> And I also sympathize with people who want fresh answers. My Google-fu is OK at best, and can't always find what I want to know, and then when I do the post is from like 2013 (that's 8 years ago). Things change. Peoples' opinions change.


There's also other stuff that's come out since then that is likely a similar product.


----------



## binz

Wait I lost track, do we hate people that use the search function (and potentially 'necro-bump', what a word) or people that don't use the search function (and open redundant new threads)??


----------



## spudmunkey

binz said:


> Wait I lost track, do we hate people that use the search function (and potentially 'necro-bump', what a word) or people that don't use the search function (and open redundant new threads)??



Yes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

binz said:


> Wait I lost track, do we hate people that use the search function (and potentially 'necro-bump', what a word) or people that don't use the search function (and open redundant new threads)??


both


----------



## MaxOfMetal

binz said:


> Wait I lost track, do we hate people that use the search function (and potentially 'necro-bump', what a word) or people that don't use the search function (and open redundant new threads)??



Trick question: the search function blows.


----------



## Bodes

MaxOfMetal said:


> Trick question: the search function blows.



Can I twice like this post?

In the words of the great Skeels: Bodes likes this.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Trick question: the search function blows.



... many come from google fu practices, sign in and post/reply on old threads...


----------



## Kaura

I don't even know if this is historically accurate but whatever.


----------



## John




----------



## Bodes

John said:


>



Idiot hasn't even panned a single track...


----------



## StevenC




----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Bodes said:


> Can I twice like this post?
> 
> In the words of the great Skeels: Bodes likes this.



Now that's a name I haven't seen for a while; good ol' Skeels to pay the beels.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## diagrammatiks

binz said:


> Wait I lost track, do we hate people that use the search function (and potentially 'necro-bump', what a word) or people that don't use the search function (and open redundant new threads)??



no questions. no answers. only pictures of guitars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

diagrammatiks said:


> no questions. no answers. only pictures of guitars.



Preferably without an easily identifiable brand so you have to ask what is that.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> Preferably without an easily identifiable brand so you have to ask what is that.



... but hose must be taken outside in a sunny day, or else...


----------



## BlackMastodon

odibrom said:


> ... but hose must be taken outside in a sunny day, or else...


Let me see that F L A M E


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## StevenC

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 94689


Wrong forum


----------



## spudmunkey

StevenC said:


> Wrong forum
> 
> View attachment 94690


----------



## odibrom

lovely...


----------



## John




----------



## narad

John said:


>



On SSO, used prestige is definitely center square.


----------



## lurè

I thought we would have a Quad cortex square in the 2021 version


----------



## sleewell

need a noise gate square too. seems like a new thread pops up when the last one fades to the 2nd page.


----------



## vilk

sleewell said:


> need a noise gate square too. seems like a new thread pops up when the last one fades to the 2nd page.


Nothing compared to the number of boost threads

Having said that, I love boost threads. Because I love boosts. Someone needs to make another soon because I don't think I've talked about my KHDK Ghoul Screamer in over 2 weeks.


----------



## narad

lurè said:


> I thought we would have a Quad cortex square in the 2021 version



If it were TheGearPage bingo, maybe


----------



## Kaura

i don't know if this even counts as a meme but I can't stop laughing since I just remembered I even made this thing.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Have a sip of OC:


----------



## StevenC

Why are there so many of these?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Why are there so many of these?



Because misery loves company and these terribly unhappy people just want everyone else to be as uncomfortable within their own skin as they are.


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> View attachment 94769
> 
> 
> Why are there so many of these?



Have I miss something?


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## jaxadam




----------



## StevenC




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackMastodon

Y'all are sleeping. Look at this fucking thing! 
https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/lb1_00_01.html


----------



## sleewell

the gold hardware is gross


----------



## r33per




----------



## Soya

sleewell said:


> the gold hardware is gross


Your hardware is gross


----------



## sleewell

Soya said:


> Your hardware is gross




my dad could beat up your dad


----------



## BenjaminW

sleewell said:


> my dad could beat up your dad


my dad is God, so checkmate buddy.


----------



## Seabeast2000

You're a towel


----------



## spudmunkey

Nope! Chuck Testa!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


>


Nice. I'd probably prefer more Strat esque single coils, and I don't care for Ibanez necks, but otherwise that looks awesome. Close to what I'd want in a Tele type guitar.


----------



## bostjan

Did Ibanez bring back the Xiphos?


spudmunkey said:


> Nope! Chuck Testa!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hot fresh memes


----------



## sleewell

fire!!!!!! bravo!!! a shovel guitar had me cracking up but all of those are hilarious.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BenjaminW said:


> my dad is God, so checkmate buddy.



Jesus is my Daddy.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

In honor of the perennial thread:


----------



## beerandbeards

KnightBrolaire said:


> hot fresh memes
> View attachment 94910



I’m triggered… I’ll use my shovel to bury this meme


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

beerandbeards said:


> I’m triggered… I’ll use my shovel to bury this meme


Might I suggest Triple H's golden shovel? It has a guarantee that anything you bury with it stays buried.


----------



## beerandbeards

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Might I suggest Triple H's golden shovel? It has a guarantee that anything you bury with it stays buried.



unless @KnightBrolaire is the Undertaker at Summerslam 1994


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

beerandbeards said:


> unless @KnightBrolaire is the Undertaker at Summerslam 1994


Which one? Lol

The Undertaker in general is a rather good, multi-layer joke about burying other wrestlers.


----------



## John




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## John




----------



## lurè

and they're all tubescreamers


----------



## John

lurè said:


> and they're all tubescreamers



In the case of many of my old classmates and/or peers, usually it's involved spamming the Strymon Big Sky. Especially the ones who dabble heavily in CCM and worship type material.


----------



## Bodes

John said:


>



Brilliant!
.. and it looks like none of them are tuners.


----------



## narad

Not a meme per se but I joined some Kramer FB groups looking for a nightswan, and I just noticed something (that I literally saw 3+ examples of in about a minute of scrolling just now). I don't want to be agist but what is it with older people and this sort of thing:

OP Post option 1:
"WTB Kramer Nightswan - cash in hand. Let me know if you have one for sale."

or OP Post option 2:
"I'm considering this Kramer Pro-axe but I've never seen this neck plate before -- is it a fake?"

Boomer reply post:
"These are my babies -- an 87, and 89, and a 91. Had the last one since 93, bought it from the original guitar player in Blah Riot, who were big in the LA scene in the 80s, and traded my original baretta for it. Wish I could have that back! The bass player was dating Liza Manelli for a spell and she would come to the gigs every thursday! Mine are keepers for life!"

Every fuckin' time...


----------



## John

narad said:


> Not a meme per se but I joined some Kramer FB groups looking for a nightswan, and I just noticed something (that I literally saw 3+ examples of in about a minute of scrolling just now). I don't want to be agist but what is it with older people and this sort of thing:
> 
> OP Post option 1:
> "WTB Kramer Nightswan - cash in hand. Let me know if you have one for sale."
> 
> or OP Post option 2:
> "I'm considering this Kramer Pro-axe but I've never seen this neck plate before -- is it a fake?"
> 
> Boomer reply post:
> "These are my babies -- an 87, and 89, and a 91. Had the last one since 93, bought it from the original guitar player in Blah Riot, who were big in the LA scene in the 80s, and traded my original baretta for it. Wish I could have that back! The bass player was dating Liza Manelli for a spell and she would come to the gigs every thursday! Mine are keepers for life!"
> 
> Every fuckin' time...




I've noticed trends not unlike this more often than not when it comes to buying and selling via FB, or through social media in general at this rate. It's annoying to have to sift through a variety of unrelated crap such as 

Whining about the price
Unsolicited opinions ranging from tl;dr testimonials when nobody asked nor cared, to spamming unrelated recommendations. ie- I was in the market for an Eclipse awhile back, and I actually had to deal with both ends of the spectrum ranging from, "_Just buy a Gibson"_ to _"Buy an Astra and you'll never want to get an ESP ever again."_
Even some persistent trade offers on a sales-only post. On that note, reading must be hard for some of them which makes it funnier if/when they have the gall to try clapping back.
Asinine lowball offers. ie- Before blocking was an option on platforms like Reverb, some brat kept sending me a $100 offer for one of my neck-through Jackson guitars. Needless to say, it got really old, really fast.


----------



## Hollowway

The irony is that people post questions on FB, which is on the internet, that can be found out EASILY by searching on…the internet.


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> The irony is that people post questions on FB, which is on the internet, that can be found out EASILY by searching on…the internet.



In such instances, I'll refer back to something I mentioned earlier- reading must be hard for some. A lot of content getting dunked on like that could've easily been averted with a quick search, too.


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

and some fresh stuff


-this post brought to you by leftys that play righty


----------



## bostjan

Hollowway said:


> The irony is that people post questions on FB, which is on the internet, that can be found out EASILY by searching on…the internet.



There's nothing more amusing to me than someone posting a status update they clearly intended to type into the search bar... Or the "order corn" man.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> The irony is that people post questions on FB, which is on the internet, that can be found out EASILY by searching on…the internet.


I dunno, have you seen some of the threads that get posted here? 


John said:


> reading must be hard for some


Like the thread title and rule 3?


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Hollowway

Let’s not get this thread shut down, fellas. Regardless of rules, the mods are going to shut this down if there’s public back and forth that should be in PMs. And I, for one, love me music memes.


----------



## possumkiller

Hollowway said:


> Let’s not get this thread shut down, fellas. Regardless of rules, the mods are going to shut this down if there’s public back and forth that should be in PMs. And I, for one, love me music memes.


Idk man. This thread just isn't the same since @BlackSG91 stopped posting.


----------



## Edika

possumkiller said:


> Idk man. This thread just isn't the same since @BlackSG91 stopped posting.


One





Meme




Per




Post




For




10





Memes


----------



## BlackSG91

narad said:


> Not a meme per se but I joined some Kramer FB groups looking for a nightswan, and I just noticed something (that I literally saw 3+ examples of in about a minute of scrolling just now). I don't want to be agist but what is it with older people and this sort of thing:
> 
> OP Post option 1:
> "WTB Kramer Nightswan - cash in hand. Let me know if you have one for sale."
> 
> or OP Post option 2:
> "I'm considering this Kramer Pro-axe but I've never seen this neck plate before -- is it a fake?"
> 
> Boomer reply post:
> "These are my babies -- an 87, and 89, and a 91. Had the last one since 93, bought it from the original guitar player in Blah Riot, who were big in the LA scene in the 80s, and traded my original baretta for it. Wish I could have that back! The bass player was dating Liza Manelli for a spell and she would come to the gigs every thursday! Mine are keepers for life!"
> 
> Every fuckin' time...



The Kramer Knight Swan Aztec is my favourite. I remember watching this live on TV...this guy is the SHAZ!




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

BTW I would like to say that most of the memes are lame as fuck...please shoot me!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Crungy

Was going to post the Dave Ellfeson playing the bass meme, decided not to lol


----------



## Crungy

Apologies if these are reposts, I didn't check the last 490 pages


----------



## John




----------



## Shoeless_jose

Guess it's back to back Kiesel content lol


----------



## BlackMastodon

Is that Christopher Meloni?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

BlackMastodon said:


> Is that Christopher Meloni?




Hell's yeah some guitars are especially heinous!


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> Is that Christopher Meloni?


Christopher Watermeloni.


----------



## Wc707




----------



## odibrom

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 95227



That meme was posted exactly 5 post before IN THIS PAGE... come one what's the need for it?


----------



## Nlelith

odibrom said:


> That meme was posted exactly 5 post before IN THIS PAGE... come one what's the need for it?


Ignore button is at fault, I guess.


----------



## Hollowway

At this point I’m just here for the Christopher Meloni/SVU riffing.


----------



## odibrom

Nlelith said:


> Ignore button is at fault, I guess.



I wouldn't go that far... yet...


----------



## BlackSG91

I LOVE how this geetar is so unique and has such a biting sound that it is one in a melon!









;>)/


----------



## Hollowway

I know we’re supposed to be moving on, but there’s no way that’s not Christopher Meloni. Can someone verify that? I can’t find it on the Google machine.

edit: I tineye’d it. It is, indeed, (water)Meloni.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Hollowway said:


> I know we’re supposed to be moving on, but there’s no way that’s not Christopher Meloni. Can someone verify that? I can’t find it on the Google machine.
> 
> edit: I tineye’d it. It is, indeed, (water)Meloni.



Lol I confirmed it was him right away. Meloni's Instagram is wild.


----------



## BlackSG91

Dineley said:


> Lol I confirmed it was him right away. Meloni's Instagram is wild.



Right on! I am crowning you with a new nickname...Walt Dineley.







;>)/


----------



## Hollowway

Dineley said:


> Lol I confirmed it was him right away. Meloni's Instagram is wild.


Hey Walt, what is his IG? There are so many profiles for “Chris Meloni” I can’t tell which are fan profiles and which is his.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Hey Walt, what is his IG? There are so many profiles for “Chris Meloni” I can’t tell which are fan profiles and which is his.



This one has a check mark, and has 800k+ followers:
https://instagram.com/chris_meloni?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## Shoeless_jose

Hollowway said:


> Hey Walt, what is his IG? There are so many profiles for “Chris Meloni” I can’t tell which are fan profiles and which is his.



We may just need a Meloni appreciation thread haha


----------



## BlackSG91

Where's da tweety boid? Da puddy tat is gonna scwatch!




;>)/


----------



## bostjan




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Puddy Tatz rulez!!!








;>)/


----------



## r33per

Today's real world experience


----------



## Randy

Thread is back for now. No more rehashing the old bullshit, no more infighting.


----------



## Randy

Forgot it had to be reopened. Okay NOW the thread is back. Let the shit posting commence.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BenjaminW

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 95959


Wanna have a 3 or 4 way that's safe? Well try these! Introducing the Slipknot sex pants!


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## spudmunkey

BenjaminW said:


> Wanna have a 3 or 4 way that's safe? Well try these! Introducing the Slipknot sex pants!



Denim makes the best dildos.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## wheresthefbomb

I made this for my semi-annual "guitarist seeks drummer" craigslist ad, this time I actually got a bite from someone who isn't a dad rocker (actually he's 18 and I'm 34 so I guess I'm the dad rocker)

anyway.........

GPOY


----------



## odibrom

wheresthefbomb said:


> I made this for my semi-annual "guitarist seeks drummer" craigslist ad, this time I actually got a bite from someone who isn't a dad rocker (actually he's 18 and I'm 34 so I guess I'm the dad rocker)
> 
> anyway.........
> 
> GPOY



not working dude... was that the pun?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

odibrom said:


> not working dude... was that the pun?



Weird, working for me. How about now?


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## possumkiller

Dineley said:


> View attachment 96072


Is he a boomer though? Shouldn't boomers be born before '65? He seems like he has too little gray hair.


----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> Is he a boomer though? Shouldn't boomers be born before '65? He seems like he has too little gray hair.



Boomer is both a descriptor of a specific generation, and also a state-of-mind or personality. One doesn't have to be boomer-aged to project boomer energy.


----------



## Randy

possumkiller said:


> Is he a boomer though? Shouldn't boomers be born before '65? He seems like he has too little gray hair.



My man in absolutely a boomer, that's an Orlando area dyed mullet if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

That shirt is like fake fan rock roll #1. It's wrong on many levels.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> That shirt is like fake fan rock roll #1. It's wrong on many levels.



This shirt is what an undercover cop would wear to Rocklahoma.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

possumkiller said:


> Is he a boomer though? Shouldn't boomers be born before '65? He seems like he has too little gray hair.



IF it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...




I thought Bon Jovi on there was Bon Iver at first. THAT would've been a good shirt.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## nightlight




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## KnightBrolaire

fresh off the press


----------



## odibrom

so, is someone asking 5.5k for that LTD?

... someone was exited with the "0" (zero) key on the keyboard...


----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> fresh off the press
> View attachment 96204


At this point this is the case with at least 50% of reverb listings. People are seriously delusional.


----------



## Merrekof

Hollowway said:


> At this point this is the case with at least 50% of reverb listings. People are seriously delusional.


As long as people are paying high prices, sellers will keep on asking high prices.


----------



## John




----------



## Shoeless_jose

John said:


>



Where is the meme lol?


----------



## John

Dineley said:


> Where is the meme lol?



The misquoted caption is a good starting point to find that.


----------



## Crungy

Boy I sure could go for 5321 pieces of garlic toast right about now


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Crungy




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Soya

Please, please no


----------



## BlackSG91

Soya said:


> Please, please no



Yabba...dabba...dooooooo!!!




;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackMastodon

Found this on Reddit a little while back and had to take a screenshot of the top comments.


----------



## StevenC

BlackMastodon said:


> Found this on Reddit a little while back and had to take a screenshot of the top comments.


Frankly I'm surprised he doesn't require proof of genetic purity.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> Found this on Reddit a little while back and had to take a screenshot of the top comments.



My exwife and I used to karaoke Cocaine, except we'd replace _every single word_ with "cocaine." It was always a hit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

Has anyone done a Phil Collins/Genesis and Pantera mashup? That's what we need!


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Crungy

Sorry if these were posted already


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## binz

I cant find it, what is the "ola 2x4 neck" stuff about?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Think it's just about the Strandberg patented ergo neck. Which is basically a smaller uncarved neck blank.


----------



## Xaios

I'm thinking a lot of people around here nowadays think of Ola Englund when they hear "Ola", not Ola Strandberg. Hence the confusion.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

binz said:


> I cant find it, what is the "ola 2x4 neck" stuff about?


try an endurneck sometime. It's one of the bulkiest necks around.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Im sure lots of you see this account on your own but this was too good not to share.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Wow fail


----------



## Crungy

We won't hold it against you


----------



## odibrom

@pondman is a legend here!...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Bearitone

Can someone please meme GlassCloud into “BrassCloud” and have a picture of Josh Travis shredding on a tuba or some shit?


----------



## spudmunkey

Bearitone said:


> Can someone please meme GlassCloud into “BrassCloud” and have a picture of Josh Travis shredding on a tuba or some shit?


A) I didn't care enough to do it well
B) I forgot a bassoon is woodwind, and not brass.

TL; DR You get what you pay for.


----------



## Bearitone

spudmunkey said:


> A) I didn't care enough to do it well
> B) I forgot a bassoon is woodwind, and not brass.
> 
> TL; DR You get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> View attachment 96992


LMAO!!! Dude you’re fucking awesome, thank you for this


----------



## odibrom

Bearitone said:


> LMAO!!! Dude you’re fucking awesome, thank you for this



please explain the joke...


----------



## Hollowway

odibrom said:


> please explain the joke...


Josh Travis is in Glass Cloud. If josh Travis played a Trombone, he’d be in Brass Cloud. If he were in Brass Cloud, he’d probably have a friend playing a bassoon, and would reform as Woodwind Cloud. Meanwhile, Brass Cloud would be out a guitarist, and would hire a lemur to fulfill that role, and change their name (naturally) to Brass Monkey. They’d be a Beastie Boys tribute band. Seriously, try to keep up.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Josh Travis is in Glass Cloud. If josh Travis played a Trombone, he’d be in Brass Cloud. If he were in Brass Cloud, he’d probably have a friend playing a bassoon, and would reform as Woodwind Cloud. Meanwhile, Brass Cloud would be out a guitarist, and would hire a lemur to fulfill that role, and change their name (naturally) to Brass Monkey. They’d be a Beastie Boys tribute band. Seriously, try to keep up.






Lemurs and monkeys are both primates, but separate branches of the evolutionary tree. AKA: lemurs aren't _really_ monkeys, but they have common ancestors. Otherwise you could have just used "monkey" in the band name with a band of all humans.

Exhibit A:


----------



## MFB

Man, now I want to do a tribute/cover band that does Beastie Boys songs in the style of The Monkees and we could call ourselves The Brass Monkees


----------



## Hollowway

MFB said:


> Man, now I want to do a tribute/cover band that does Beastie Boys songs in the style of The Monkees and we could call ourselves The Brass Monkees


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## Shoeless_jose

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 97126
> 
> View attachment 97127
> 
> View attachment 97128
> 
> View attachment 97129
> 
> View attachment 97130
> 
> View attachment 97131



Why you gotta go after @BadSeed in the first one!!! (I only kid just slight wojak resemblance) love all the rad amps he checks out too.

And one that made me chuckle


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dineley said:


> Why you gotta go after @BadSeed in the first one!!! (I only kid just slight wojak resemblance) love all the rad amps he checks out too.
> 
> And one that made me chuckle
> View attachment 97191


hahah the marshall one was more aimed at places like TGP/Rig talk where those guys jerk off to jose modded marshalls like no other.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

KnightBrolaire said:


> hahah the marshall one was more aimed at places like TGP/Rig talk where those guys jerk off to jose modded marshalls like no other.



Yeah I know the joke wasn't at him i just meant wojak slightly looks like him. Don't worry joke landed perfect on your end!!


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Kaura




----------



## narad

not a meme per se, but the big tech push on Rick Beato is reaching conspiracy levels:


----------



## BenjaminW

narad said:


> not a meme per se, but the big tech push on Rick Beato is reaching conspiracy levels:


Tonight on Rick Beato: Does my top 20 acoustic guitar intros video being featured on a Beatles search mean that rock music is coming back?


----------



## John




----------



## TedEH

Hey, I have fan!


Is it a meme? Not really. But it was funny, and I dunno where else to post it, so here is where it goes.


----------



## Bodes

TedEH said:


> Hey, I have fan!
> View attachment 97307
> 
> Is it a meme? Not really. But it was funny, and I dunno where else to post it, so here is where it goes.



*Goes to like all of TedEH's posts to make him feel even more special.*


----------



## possumkiller

Something about Ozzy at Downton Abbey singing Mr. Crawley.


----------



## StevenC

TedEH said:


> Hey, I have fan!
> View attachment 97307
> 
> Is it a meme? Not really. But it was funny, and I dunno where else to post it, so here is where it goes.


----------



## Kaura

What if StevenC is really Zebov?

AMOGUS SUS SUS or whatever the fuck the kids these days say...


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Stumbled upon this gold account on IG lol


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy




----------



## Crungy

Corny but it got me lol


----------



## Crungy

My brother sent this to me. Not sure if meme or real.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Randy




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## KnightBrolaire

View attachment 97409


----------



## Crungy




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

hot fresh memes


----------



## r33per

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 97559


Oh yes.

And, of course, which models have the GEQ pre- or post-loop...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

r33per said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> And, of course, which models have the GEQ pre- or post-loop...


wait, some have the GEQ pre loop? I thought all of them were post- loop.


----------



## r33per

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait, some have the GEQ pre loop? I thought all of them were post- loop.


http://forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?t=51978


----------



## bostjan




----------



## Crungy

Fuck that's good lmao


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## Kaura

bostjan said:


> View attachment 97564



Should've used the Simpsons version of Hetfield since he did a cameo on the show.


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

It looks pretty natural. I'm sure Randy is up for it!


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


>


At least Homer played the horn in the promo.


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## bostjan

Dineley said:


> View attachment 97731


----------



## spudmunkey

Mel Gibson (from AliExpress)



Mel Gibson (from Wish.com)


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

bostjan said:


> View attachment 97733


Is that Hrithik Roshan?


----------



## Seabeast2000

That bottom photo of Samurai Cop was when they had to come back 9 months later and shoot more scenes. He had since cut his hair and used a wig. It's a great movie.


----------



## spudmunkey

Tommy Wiseau is in the sequel. It's...a thing that exists.



The *only* way to watch Samauri Cop is with the RiffTrax (MST3K cast) commentary...the lone exception being the RiffTrax Live! version. Here's the non live one:
https://watch.amazon.com/detail?gti..._=atv_dp_share_mv&r=web&tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> Tommy Wiseau is in the sequel. It's...a thing that exists.
> 
> 
> 
> The *only* way to watch Samauri Cop is with the RiffTrax (MST3K cast) commentary...the lone exception being the RiffTrax Live! version. Here's the non live one:
> https://watch.amazon.com/detail?gti..._=atv_dp_share_mv&r=web&tag=sevenstringorg-20



Rifftrax of SC2 and Birdemic 2 when please?


----------



## Randy




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Randy said:


> View attachment 97775


See also: Sting


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Tree

bostjan said:


> At least Homer played the horn in the promo.



This made me laugh more than it should have, really. 

Dry, on the nose humor is best humor. *Fight me*


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> View attachment 98067


----------



## John




----------



## r33per

Yeah, so some variation on this will have been posted before but it happened this evening and I was tickled.


----------



## Hollowway

r33per said:


> View attachment 98151
> 
> Yeah, so some variation on this will have been posted before but it happened this evening and I was tickled.



Or, if you don't have your phone set to military time, and you're trying to explain to your wife why 9:12 pm is so cool:


----------



## MFB

Or if you're a Rush and Coheed fan, then you're a minute late for one band and right on time for the next!


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> Or if you're a Rush and Coheed fan, then you're a minute late for one band and right on time for the next!


This had me look up the album and realize I miss hidden tracks on albums.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 98205


Fuck, that's good. That was also my first guitar strap. I remember the sides being surprisingly sharp/rough and me and my band joking that if we ever tried to do the guitar flip around the back thing that it would probably cut my head off.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 98205



This is 100% me.

Also I came here to post this after my friend sent it to me, glad to see yall have it covered.


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## Shoeless_jose

Double:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Randy




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Crungy




----------



## John




----------



## Crungy




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


>




Not "doot" related, but I feel like amusing novelty cover songs are memes, right?


----------



## Crungy

Good old Dick Cheese! I love their version of Nookie too, good shit lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuck you bkp


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> bkp
> View attachment 98493



Dude, cuz MAGNETS

My late grandmother taught at university, had a PhD in chemistry, and wasn't anywhere near dementia, but even she managed to get conned into buying some mystic blood magnetizer gimmick bracelet that she wore for decades.

Same mystic crap here


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Good old Dick Cheese! I love their version of Nookie too, good shit lol


He has a ton of great material.

"You can dome in the morning, you can dome in the night, you can dome when you wanna dome..."

Or Richard cheerfully singing Slipknot's "People = S***" certianly livens up any party

And of course, the basanova Man in the Box cover- "ay iay iay ay iay iay yai yayai yayai..." complete with the rim click solo.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Saw him In a movie recently. Don't remember which one. They had him as a wedding singer or something.

Aha. It was "Star and Barb go to Vista Del Mar". A very fine and high quality film. Much like the band itself.


----------



## MFB

Barb and Star is such an odd movie, I remember watching it and feel like I accessed another level of consciousness in the universe


----------



## BlackMastodon

John said:


>



It's like I'm listening to Guitar Pro 5 midi tabs in high school all over again!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> Barb and Star is such an odd movie, I remember watching it and feel like I accessed another level of consciousness in the universe


It had the same feel as Austin Powers. Not the same depth, but the same feel.


----------



## Randy

Old but idgaf


----------



## Crungy

Goddamn how have I never seen that lol


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Whenever I need a good belly laugh...

Edit: the solo is especially good


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> Whenever I need a good belly laugh...
> 
> Edit: the solo is especially good



Omg I forgot about shittyflute


----------



## Seabeast2000

oh shit, i wasn't expecting the flute to cover the vox too.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

^^ LOLOL, I spent my time thinking "ok, it's a guitar sale add"... and then... reflected on the guitar... so, is it really a guitar sale add?


----------



## John

Yikes. Same vibes regarding these, on that note:


----------



## spudmunkey

Not guitar related, but this was one I stumbled across a couple of days ago.

Important, and only, info provided:
PUMPKIN
$0
MS PUMPKIN SHE READY!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some fresh memes


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

odibrom said:


> ^^ LOLOL, I spent my time thinking "ok, it's a guitar sale add"... and then... reflected on the guitar... so, is it really a guitar sale add?


The last sentence is "possible to try it at my place; my house" so.... Maybe?


----------



## odibrom

LiveOVErdrive said:


> The last sentence is "possible to try it at my place; my house" so.... Maybe?



... the real question is what is to be tried... the guitar or whom is reflected...?


----------



## John




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> Loudest noise meme


“Concert” speakers.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

As a Buckethead fan, I'm sad that no one knows that he played guitar on Wasserman's song.

Second meme needs another picture, subtitled "hard drive crash" with an ICBM launching toward the sniper.


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> As a Buckethead fan, I'm sad that no one knows that he played guitar on Wasserman's song.
> 
> Second meme needs another picture, subtitled "hard drive crash" with an ICBM launching toward the sniper.



Regarding the film version? That session group consisted of Tim Pierce on guitars along with Matt Sorum, Eric Martin (Mr. Big), John Pierce (Pablo Cruise), and Kim Bullard. Buckethead's relevant work was on this, however.


----------



## bostjan

There's a lot of controversey around it. Wasserman claims he did everything himself (it should be noted that Wasserman has never publicly played guitar), but the version with the tapping is credited to Tim Pierce, officially. Both Pierce and Buckethead have been pretty silent about it. Some guy claiming to be the apprentice studio engineer claimed it was bucket, and bucket has played the song live before, two decades ago. To add to the confusion, almost every midi file and mp3 from the late 90's credited it to someone different.


----------



## bostjan

Anyway, it's not at all a difficult lick, it's just fast. You could practice it for an hour and pull it off flawlessly no problem. It's for sure a cool lick, but def. easier than any EVH solo I can think of.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## John

bostjan said:


> To add to the confusion, almost every midi file and mp3 from the late 90's credited it to someone different.



Adding more to said confusion, so much crap has been mislabeled thanks to past torrent sites like Kazaa and Limewire. Those were hilariously off the mark quite often.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> Adding more to said confusion, so much crap has been mislabeled thanks to past torrent sites like Kazaa and Limewire. Those were hilariously off the mark quite often.


Evidently, Weird Al is the only artist who ever did a parody, right? 

Total side note: I used to watch Gundam Wing on CN. The closing theme has this kickass guitar solo. I learned it off of a cassette tape I recorded off of the television's headphone jack. I really wanted to know who played that blistering solo, so I ordered the OST CD from Harmony House (obligatory "none of you kids would know what CD's are"), and the damned thing had a totally different recording of the closing song. The version I knew was metal, the OST version was J Pop. I contacted CN, and no one ever responded, so I'll never know who it was.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Evidently, Weird Al is the only artist who ever did a parody, right?
> 
> Total side note: I used to watch Gundam Wing on CN. The closing theme has this kickass guitar solo. I learned it off of a cassette tape I recorded off of the television's headphone jack. I really wanted to know who played that blistering solo, so I ordered the OST CD from Harmony House (obligatory "none of you kids would know what CD's are"), and the damned thing had a totally different recording of the closing song. The version I knew was metal, the OST version was J Pop. I contacted CN, and no one ever responded, so I'll never know who it was.



Probably Jimmy Page.


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 99202



Fuuuuuuck


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> Fuuuuuuck



... you know, the meme doesn't say where were the cables hidden, that's part of the untold story. My interpretation is that the wife didn't appreciate the time he spent building up the pedal board or the money spent that she deliberately hide said cables... or removed the master one, since those were perfectly hidden, how could he tell there was one missing?


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Evidently, Weird Al is the only artist who ever did a parody, right?
> 
> Total side note: I used to watch Gundam Wing on CN. The closing theme has this kickass guitar solo. I learned it off of a cassette tape I recorded off of the television's headphone jack. I really wanted to know who played that blistering solo, so I ordered the OST CD from Harmony House (obligatory "none of you kids would know what CD's are"), and the damned thing had a totally different recording of the closing song. The version I knew was metal, the OST version was J Pop. I contacted CN, and no one ever responded, so I'll never know who it was.



Similar, there was a show on MTV back in the 90s....Dan Cortes maybe was the guy who hosted it, but it was about action sports. There were a few bars of soundtrack guitar riffs injected in one episode which I thought were just fun hookuy kind of Kickstart My Heart-esque jams but harder. Never could figure out how to locate them again and revisit.


----------



## Adieu

bostjan said:


> Evidently, Weird Al is the only artist who ever did a parody, right?
> 
> Total side note: I used to watch Gundam Wing on CN. The closing theme has this kickass guitar solo. I learned it off of a cassette tape I recorded off of the television's headphone jack. I really wanted to know who played that blistering solo, so I ordered the OST CD from Harmony House (obligatory "none of you kids would know what CD's are"), and the damned thing had a totally different recording of the closing song. The version I knew was metal, the OST version was J Pop. I contacted CN, and no one ever responded, so I'll never know who it was.



What's the song called? Or was it totally totally different as in a different song entirely, not a different mix?


----------



## bostjan

Adieu said:


> What's the song called? Or was it totally totally different as in a different song entirely, not a different mix?


The title of the song is "Just Communication." As far as I understand, the version that Cartoon Network used was unique to the version of the show that aired on Cartoon Network, possibly only in the USA.


----------



## spudmunkey

"First offender?"

"No, first a Gibson, then my stomach."

https://www.fox19.com/2021/10/25/da...se-he-wouldnt-stop-playing-guitar-court-docs/


----------



## odibrom

..... yeah... a gun is always the solution to one's problems...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> "First offender?"
> 
> "No, first a Gibson, then my stomach."
> 
> https://www.fox19.com/2021/10/25/da...se-he-wouldnt-stop-playing-guitar-court-docs/


"the son then assaulted his father" is a fucking weird way of saying "defending himself against his colossal cunt of a dad who just shot him."


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> "the son then assaulted his father" is a fucking weird way of saying "defending himself against his colossal cunt of a dad who just shot him."



It reminds me of an article caption that said a motorcyclist "became ejected" to describe what happened to him when he was hit by a police vehicle crossing into his lane (which then caused him to get run-over by a semi, and killed).


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> "First offender?"
> 
> "No, first a Gibson, then my stomach."
> 
> View attachment 99317


 I love how deep into music memes we have to be to make a joke about one meme at the expense of another. I can’t even begin to explain to my wife why I just spit my Doritos out.


----------



## bostjan

Note how the father's statement was that he was aiming to intimidate, not to make contact, yet the report also says there were multiple bullet holes in the guitar. In other words, the dad's story is rubbish.

Also:

"Let me add some heavy metal to this guitar's tone"
"That riff is smoking hot"
or
"Dad, can I have $10 for some new guitar strings, I think my old ones are _shot_"


----------



## spudmunkey

We also shouldn't ignore the son of the 78-year-old is likely almost 60 years old, but a musician possibly still living at home.


----------



## mastapimp

spudmunkey said:


> We also shouldn't ignore the son of the 78-year-old is likely almost 60 years old, but a musician possibly still living at home.


When you made the Gibson joke I thought you got very dark...I grew up playing Quake, BTW.


----------



## spudmunkey

mastapimp said:


> When you made the Gibson joke I thought you got very dark...I grew up playing Quake, BTW.



Help me out...I played maybe 3-4 minutes of Quake, so I'm sure I'm missing a reference. Would you mind dissecting the frog?


----------



## mastapimp

spudmunkey said:


> Help me out...I played maybe 3-4 minutes of Quake, so I'm sure I'm missing a reference. Would you mind dissecting the frog?


When you kill somebody with a direct hit from the grenade or rocket launcher, it's called a "gib" and there's chunks of their body laying around (also see the term "frag"). Thought you were implying the father "gibbed" his son with the Gibson reference.


----------



## bostjan

mastapimp said:


> When you kill somebody with a direct hit from the grenade or rocket launcher, it's called a "gib" and there's chunks of their body laying around (also see the term "frag"). Thought you were implying the father "gibbed" his son with the Gibson reference.


Oh, yeah, that term goes back to the original Doom (1993) days. That's what made the berserk powerup so much fun- turning demons into hamburger with your bare hands...

Anyway, thanks for explaining. I didn't get the joke either.


----------



## Crungy

That joke went over my head though I know the term. Whenever I hear gibs I think of Ludicrous Gibs. Anyone know what game that's from?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> That joke went over my head though I know the term. Whenever I hear gibs I think of Ludicrous Gibs. Anyone know what game that's from?



There was a game from the 90s called Triad or Rise of the Triad that might have had that term. It was big on "gibs".

Yes, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rise_of_the_Triad


----------



## BenjaminW

Crungy said:


> That joke went over my head though I know the term. Whenever I hear gibs I think of Ludicrous Gibs. Anyone know what game that's from?


Looks like it's from a game called Rise of the Triad: Dark War. If not that, it's from an early 90s FPS.

Edit: @Seabeast2000 beat me to it.


----------



## vilk

This isn't a meme but wasn't sure where else to post


----------



## Crungy

It's meme enough lol


----------



## odibrom

vilk said:


> This isn't a meme but wasn't sure where else to post




That reminds me of the youtube channel called "Black Metal Vegan Cheff"...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fresh memes



















stop doing this.





This one goes out to all the dipshits trying to sell a jp2c for 4000$ still


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 99421


 Best one of the thread.


----------



## spudmunkey

Found on my local Facebook marketplace


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


I don’t get this one.


----------



## mastapimp

Hollowway said:


> I don’t get this one.


Crazy Town - Butterfly


----------



## Hollowway

mastapimp said:


> Crazy Town - Butterfly


Ya I got the song. But I don’t recognize the image. What’s that from? Or, what is this a meme of?


----------



## possumkiller

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 99421


You win.


----------



## mastapimp

Hollowway said:


> Ya I got the song. But I don’t recognize the image. What’s that from? Or, what is this a meme of?


Don't know, but probably from the same guy that designed my rug in the music/game room.


----------



## Hollowway

mastapimp said:


> Don't know, but probably from the same guy that designed my rug in the music/game room.


 @John what is the Crazytown meme? I get that it’s referencing the song, but I don’t understand how the image is related, or why it’s a meme.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> @John what is the Crazytown meme? I get that it’s referencing the song, but I don’t understand how the image is related, or why it’s a meme.



I suspect the meme is more targeting MySpace-era graphic art than the song itself.


----------



## vilk

Can I please commission a meme of Fred Durst raking leaves or possibly holding a rake next to some bagged leaves and it says "Give me something to rake!"
@KnightBrolaire ? Anyone?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> Can I please commission a meme of Fred Durst raking leaves or possibly holding a rake next to some bagged leaves and it says "Give me something to rake!"
> @KnightBrolaire ? Anyone?


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> @Johnwhy it’s a meme.



Mainly halloween-related deep fried spooky meme content, relevant for the weekend at the time. Not unlike the "thank you Mr. Skeltal" stuff from awhile back.


----------



## vilk

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 99549


Perfect! It received very high marks in my group chat.


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Shoeless_jose

Nothing but love behind this one by the way @budda


----------



## budda




----------



## Hollowway

Though, I can’t tell who the joke’s on, here. I think I’d honestly rather have the Squier than a Fender Custom that looks the exact same, and keep the extra few thousand dollars.


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Crungy

mastapimp said:


> Don't know, but probably from the same guy that designed my rug in the music/game room.



Where did you get that?! Hilarious and awesome at the same time lol


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odibrom

... the last one is top!...


----------



## mastapimp

Crungy said:


> Where did you get that?! Hilarious and awesome at the same time lol


LOL. If you're talking about the rug, believe it or not, my wife picked it out. She found it somewhere online at a steep discount. As ridiculous as it is, it does tie the room together with the skeleton/guitar/amp theme and some of the other brown furniture not shown (chairs, papasan, bed set). If you're talking about the arcade machine, I've had it since about 1995. My dad won it in a nation-wide raffle from a retail store called Media Play.


----------



## John




----------



## Adieu

John said:


>



I'm confused, is this racial euphemisms or something bigger?


----------



## ChainsawBarbecue

Adieu said:


> I'm confused, is this racial euphemisms or something bigger?


LMAO DUDE IT'S HOW YOU COUNT OUT THE TIME SIGNATURES

wat-er-me-lon 4/4
straw-ber-ry 3/4
etc.

racial euphemisms lol


----------



## John

Adieu said:


> is this racial euphemisms



No.


----------



## Hollowway

ChainsawBarbecue said:


> LMAO DUDE IT'S HOW YOU COUNT OUT THE TIME SIGNATURES
> 
> wat-er-me-lon 4/4
> straw-ber-ry 3/4
> etc.



Ohhh, shoot, I didn't get it either.  Which is weird because there are a bunch of these, but this one threw me, for some reason.


----------



## LordCashew

Hollowway said:


> Ohhh, shoot, I didn't get it either.  Which is weird because there are a bunch of these, but this one threw me, for some reason.


I teach music to kids and use watermelon, pizza and strawberry to explain rhythms every week, so I got it right away.

I don't use "Epstein didn't kill himself." 

...yet.


----------



## LordCashew

I kept thinking about it, and the accents even fall on the right strong beats:

EPstein DIDn’t KILL himself

or 2+2+3, probably the most common rhythmic grouping for 7.


----------



## odibrom

LordIronSpatula said:


> I kept thinking about it, and the accents even fall on the right strong beats:
> 
> EPstein DIDn’t KILL himself
> 
> or 2+2+3, probably the most common rhythmic grouping for 7.



I actually use 3+4... but that's what suits better to each one I guess...


----------



## LordCashew

odibrom said:


> I actually use 3+4... but that's what suits better to each one I guess...


Equally valid, I just haven’t heard it nearly as often.

I guess to really split hairs, “Epstein didn’t kill himself” sounds more like 7/8.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Randy

The world needs more Ibanez 6 dix


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 99922



Hahaha I _just _finished watching this, holy shit this killed me. great work.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## vilk




----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



In their defense, Parachutes was a great album and mostly bangers. A Rush of Blood to the Head had some really solid tracks on it too, but they started sounding too much like U2 (who already sucked by this point in history) mixed with a more boring version of Radiohead. They've been consistent since then, I'll give them that.

When I woke up today, I didn't realize it was the day I was going to stand up for Coldplay on SS.org.


----------



## dr_game0ver

At least it is not Imagine Dragons...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> In their defense, Parachutes was a great album and mostly bangers. A Rush of Blood to the Head had some really solid tracks on it too, but they started sounding too much like U2 (who already sucked by this point in history) mixed with a more boring version of Radiohead. They've been consistent since then, I'll give them that.
> 
> When I woke up today, I didn't realize it was the day I was going to stand up for Coldplay on SS.org.


Everything up to Viva La Vida is fine imo. I just hate how they blatantly borrowed Kraftwerk's Computer Love for Talk's melody, and how they tried to rip off Satriani's Flying in a blue dream.


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## dr_game0ver

He'll be Dvorak.


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## odibrom

dr_game0ver said:


> He'll be Dvorak.


Grieg here...


----------



## Furtive Glance

Not mine but I think it belongs:


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Hollowway said:


> View attachment 100074



I wish this were a real movie.


----------



## spudmunkey

"Parsley, sage, rosemary and mother fuckin' thyme."


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Demiurge

^If I were in a singer/songwriter duo, I'd try to avoid using promotional photos that could later be characterized as "oddly prescient" if there were an eventual split.


----------



## mastapimp

KnightBrolaire said:


> Everything up to Viva La Vida is fine imo. I just hate how they blatantly borrowed Kraftwerk's Computer Love for Talk's melody, and how they tried to rip off Satriani's Flying in a blue dream.


"If I Could Fly" from "Is There Love In Space?" also see this post from 1 year ago haha https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/using-other-people’s-music-in-arrangements.344863/#post-5204234


----------



## spudmunkey

Not so much a meme per se, but Ace Frehley hopped on the conspiracy train that the people who died at the Travis Scott concert were a part of a satanic ritual/sacrifice.


----------



## BlackMastodon

*Sigh* Of course there's a conspiracy tied to it. I give it a week before it gets linked to QAnon.


----------



## Hollowway

BlackMastodon said:


> *Sigh* Of course there's a conspiracy tied to it.


The wind went out of me when I read that, too. I wish humans could just not be dumbasses for like 20 minutes here and there. JFC


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## bostjan

Now that's what I call, a _shitty deal!_

Was the ex wife Sophia Urinsta?


----------



## Seabeast2000

She should team up with Chick Urea.


----------



## spudmunkey

"This guitar is listed for $10,000 because it appears on Dookie".


----------



## Crungy

Holy fuck that's good shit pun possibly intended lmao


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100206
> View attachment 100207


----------



## Edika

The story that keeps on giving!

EDIT: What I don't understand is, is it really that difficult to clean the neck with mineral spirits and alcohol based products and then maybe put a bit of lemon oil for the smell? Disinfected and he got it at half price!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

r/thingsthathappened


----------



## wheresthefbomb




----------



## John




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## Crungy

Jesus that dog fucking UNLOADED


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Kaura

Dineley said:


> View attachment 100336



What an absolute dogshit of a pedalboard.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## BlackMastodon

I thought the short rest one was gonna end up in a D&D joke, so feel free to take my lunch money.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

BlackMastodon said:


> I thought the short rest one was gonna end up in a D&D joke, so feel free to take my lunch money.



Haha nah it's very in that alley. Figured it would play well here made my laugh. And although I never played D&D... I did spend a lot of time on Baldur's Gate 2. Mostly in character creation haha so I can't judge


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## vilk




----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

some memes I found






some memes I made


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Damn, did you hack my computer?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Damn, did you hack my computer?


 I was just staring at my "songs" folder and saw that it was like 200gb, so I made that


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was just staring at my "songs" folder and saw that it was like 200gb, so I made that


It took me ~3 years before I got to the point where there was any system in the names of unfinished songs, so I have tons of them that are just my username and the date and time, which makes it really fun trying to track down any idea that I recorded back in 2016. Even now, I'm still figuring it out. At least F#_Harm_Min_160bpm_Dec_2021 is more descriptive than "Untitled_Bostjan_16_Mar_2016_17:33:22"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> It took me ~3 years before I got to the point where there was any system in the names of unfinished songs, so I have tons of them that are just my username and the date and time, which makes it really fun trying to track down any idea that I recorded back in 2016. Even now, I'm still figuring it out. At least F#_Harm_Min_160bpm_Dec_2021 is more descriptive than "Untitled_Bostjan_16_Mar_2016_17:33:22"


lol most of mine are all labeled like so: 
guitar or pickup used_amp used_IR used_song title
My super old shit is just " insert song title", which was not helpful at all. I literally can't remember how I recorded some of my early stuff because of it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was just staring at my "songs" folder and saw that it was like 200gb, so I made that



Actual rendered songs or DAW projects?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Actual rendered songs or DAW projects?


mix of both, but mostly raw guitar tracks


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> mix of both, but mostly raw guitar tracks



That's sick. I thought I had large backlog, but my Cubase projects are only 50Gb and my rendered files are 28Gb.


----------



## Randy

I've got a few hundred riff or song ideas but the bulk of them are still 10 second phone jams, even if I'm infront of the computer when I come up with them. I hate having a full folder or folders for "projects" that are just a blip of an idea, and having them all in one folder together is confusing.

Most of mine are labeled what the vibe of the track is or maybe something about the key/tuning/technique so I can reverse engineer it if it ends up becoming an actual song years later.


----------



## CanserDYI

Oh man the feels here. I have hundreds and hundreds of clips, 30 second parts, little parts where I wrote drums and just whacked out a riff over top, maybe one full finished song out of hundreds of ideas. I'm very very indecisive when it comes to arranging my songs. Coincedentally, my only finished song is titled "Piece by Piece" and guess why it's named that lol.


----------



## John




----------



## Nlelith

Am I the only one here, who writes down good licks as sheet music/tabs, instead of audio files?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Nlelith said:


> Am I the only one here, who writes down good licks as sheet music/tabs, instead of audio files?


meh takes too long. I make videos of me playing so I can reference them for later.


----------



## John

Nlelith said:


> Am I the only one here, who writes down good licks as sheet music/tabs, instead of audio files?



I used to do this, but I find that recording my ideas as short audio (or video) files has been a lot more convenient.


----------



## Hollowway

Nlelith said:


> Am I the only one here, who writes down good licks as sheet music/tabs, instead of audio files?


I tried, but so much of it is lost in translation. I can never record the “feel” well enough in writing it down. When I come back later, and play what I wrote, it sounds totally lame and flat. It would be like writing out the chords to Smells like Teen Spirit only to come back later and lost that urgent energy the song has when played right, with the tone.


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>



SSO meme of the year, man...


----------



## Randy

Nlelith said:


> Am I the only one here, who writes down good licks as sheet music/tabs, instead of audio files?



Yes, you psychopath.


----------



## p0ke

bostjan said:


> It took me ~3 years before I got to the point where there was any system in the names of unfinished songs, so I have tons of them that are just my username and the date and time, which makes it really fun trying to track down any idea that I recorded back in 2016. Even now, I'm still figuring it out. At least F#_Harm_Min_160bpm_Dec_2021 is more descriptive than "Untitled_Bostjan_16_Mar_2016_17:33:22"



I just always used to name my songs by the date they were created... Then at some point they started mixing up because I didn't put the year in them at first  Luckily the files had metadata so I could rename them appropriately later.
Then I would share those with my band members and then at band practice the conversation between me, the other guitarist and bass player would be something like "16.9 is pretty cool, maybe we should try making a song out of that", "hmm, then we could use 28.8 as chorus riff", "yeah and 15.7 as intro" and then our drummer would just go "uhh, wtf are you guys talking about" because he never checked them out. 
I had that way of naming my ideas and then our other guitarist had filenames like "all gays should move to norway.gp4" 



Nlelith said:


> Am I the only one here, who writes down good licks as sheet music/tabs, instead of audio files?



I did up until 2014, I think. Saves a lot of space tbh, my almost 20 years worth of guitar pro tabs only takes like 50mb  But these days I just can't be bothered anymore. Back then it was also way more convenient to send tabs, since internet connections were slow af.


----------



## bostjan

p0ke said:


> then our drummer would just go "uhh, wtf are you guys talking about" because he never checked them out.


 this is just too accurate!


----------



## ixlramp

An edited image i created several years ago ('Circle K Strings' was the former name of 'Kalium Strings').


----------



## Kaura

Nlelith said:


> Am I the only one here, who writes down good licks as sheet music/tabs, instead of audio files?



I used TuxGuitar for a couple of years before I realised you could record music on your personal computer. Kinda wish I'd have kept the practice because there's nothing more embarrassing in life than trying to learn your own songs by ear.


----------



## CanserDYI

Kaura said:


> I used TuxGuitar for a couple of years before I realised you could record music on your personal computer. Kinda wish I'd have kept the practice because there's nothing more embarrassing in life than trying to learn your own songs by ear.


Fucking this dude. This. I'll smash out a nice lead or weird chord, and if its not something I've practiced a thousand times, its gone. Its lost forever lol.


----------



## Kaura

CanserDYI said:


> Fucking this dude. This. I'll smash out a nice lead or weird chord, and if its not something I've practiced a thousand times, its gone. Its lost forever lol.



I know right, good luck trying to learn that song that you decided to record one night drunk as a skunk in a tuning that's not known for mankind a lifetime ago.


----------



## bostjan

Can't you relearn them the same way you guys learn how to play other people's stuff?


----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Can't you relearn them the same way you guys learn how to play other people's stuff?


Well yes, but an extra step i dont want to take as I usually don't learn others music either


----------



## Crungy

I relearn from isolating tracks, and playing the same or changing it if I don't like lol

I had not thought of videos, that could be helpful.


----------



## bostjan

If I come up with something particularly intricate, I generally write it down in a notebook with an ink pen. If it's easy enough to figure out later, I don't bother. But then I do have a small pile of notebooks full of intricate riffs that I recorded and saved somewhere on my hard drive.



CanserDYI said:


> Well yes, but an extra step i dont want to take as I usually don't learn others music either



Fair enough.


----------



## Demiurge

BlackMastodon said:


>



I almost tripped in my office by catching my foot in the loop of a guitar strap- that's the most playing I've done all week.


----------



## Kaura

No.


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> Can't you relearn them the same way you guys learn how to play other people's stuff?


Ultimate guitar doesn't have tabs for music I've written


----------



## BenjaminW

Imagine writing your own music.

Definitely, absolutely, one hundred percent could not be me.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> View attachment 100754



Sou desu ne....


----------



## John




----------



## possumkiller

StevenC said:


> Ultimate guitar doesn't have tabs for music I've written


Yeah, if there isn't a powertab for it, I don't know how to play it.


----------



## bostjan

If you already play guitar, a month or less of daily eartraining could unlock this ability and save you guys a lot of frustration that clearly exists if these memes are a thing.

Furthermore those public tabs are about a coinflip's chance of being even close to the real song, which may be less noticeable without proper eartraining.


----------



## odibrom

Ear training for guitarists is like stairs for the Kung Fu Panda... the old enemy... now someone make a meme ou of this...


----------



## bostjan




----------



## wheresthefbomb

They make a lot of apps for ear training, but I always had the most luck doing it at a piano. Something about the physicality makes it "stick" more.

I did two semesters basic sight singing last winter for my music minor, _that_ was terrifying. I did fine, but I was literally shaking every single time no matter how much I'd prepared.


----------



## Randy




----------



## BornToLooze

bostjan said:


> If you already play guitar, a month or less of daily eartraining could unlock this ability and save you guys a lot of frustration that clearly exists if these memes are a thing.
> 
> Furthermore those public tabs are about a coinflip's chance of being even close to the real song, which may be less noticeable without proper eartraining.



I mean...


----------



## Hollowway

BornToLooze said:


> I mean...



You mean because that’s a super easy riff to figure out? Or am I missing the point?


----------



## possumkiller

bostjan said:


> If you already play guitar, a month or less of daily eartraining could unlock this ability and save you guys a lot of frustration that clearly exists if these memes are a thing.
> 
> Furthermore those public tabs are about a coinflip's chance of being even close to the real song, which may be less noticeable without proper eartraining.


Are you the guy from the perfect pitch ad in guitar magazine?


----------



## John




----------



## BornToLooze

Hollowway said:


> You mean because that’s a super easy riff to figure out? Or am I missing the point?



Other than pretty much everyone plays it wrong.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kind of like Free Falllin' IME, seems to be played wrong for 30 years. Myself included.


----------



## Crungy

From yours truly


----------



## Edika

Crungy said:


> From yours truly
> View attachment 100813



So true!
I always think of saving up for either a high end guitar or ordering a custom instrument but the price or commitment in terms of time and money for a custom really scares me. Plus I tend to find good deals on second hand average guitars as the meme suggests and go for those lol.


----------



## Crungy

I made that meme today because I'm doing that. I want a custom Dingwall bass but I keep acquiring old Ibanez basses I wanted as a teenager. I have two right now and saw another used one today lol


----------



## beerandbeards

Eat training? Who are you, Rick Beato?


----------



## beerandbeards

Ear* (why the fuck did my phone autocorrect that?)


----------



## Crungy

Either way, that's for the rich/Rick Beato types


----------



## Seabeast2000

beerandbeards said:


> Ear* (why the fuck did my phone autocorrect that?)


Rick Bearo does rate pretty high in eat training.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fresh memes


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> fresh memes
> View attachment 100830



The Punisher has really let himself go.


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 100832



GOLD!...


----------



## Crungy

John said:


>



Fuckin hell dude that's good lmao


----------



## Hollowway

Some really good new ones in here! You impress me, my brethren.


----------



## Crungy

Seabeast2000 said:


> Rick Bearo does rate pretty high in eat training.



Is Rick Bearo his non-union Mexican equivalent?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> Is Rick Bearo his non-union Mexican equivalent?
> View attachment 100868


I was hoping for a photoshopped bear face on Beato's head with "what makes this blueberry patch great" meme.


----------



## Crungy

I was going with what I know lol


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100869


damn Trey from Morbid Angel looks like a fucking nerd anymore


----------



## Crungy

I thought Lennon was more of a Jackson guy. Weird.


----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100869



How does the mic stand go behind the guitar, yet still be so far in front of his face? 

I'm not even sure why I find this one so amusing, but it's pretty amusing.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100869


Janzig should get Stevie T Lennon on a bulking program


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> How does the mic stand go behind the guitar, yet still be so far in front of his face?
> 
> I'm not even sure why I find this one so amusing, but it's pretty amusing.


Better?



(to be clear, I didn't make the first one, but did edit this one. )


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Better?
> View attachment 100871
> 
> 
> (to be clear, I didn't make the first one, but did edit this one. )



SO MUCH WORSE


----------



## BenjaminW

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100869


Let it B.C. Rich.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BenjaminW said:


> Let it B.C. Rich.


It's a wrong placed mike. And it's squealing like a hog.


----------



## Hollowway

BenjaminW said:


> Let it B.C. Rich.


This is premium level punmanship.


----------



## spudmunkey

"Black bat screeching in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to *die*
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise

Black bat screeching in the dead of night
Take these sunken eyes and learn to *bleed*
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to be free

Black bat fly, black Ironbird *die*
Into the light of a dark black night
Black bat fly, black Ironbird *die*
Into the light of a dark black night

Black bat screeching in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to *die*

All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
You were only waiting for this moment to arise"


----------



## BenjaminW

Hollowway said:


> This is premium level punmanship.


Some day my dream of getting one of my quotes in a signature will come true.


----------



## TedEH

BenjaminW said:


> Some day my dream of getting one of my quotes in a signature will come true.


All you had to do was ask.


----------



## CanserDYI

TedEH said:


> All you had to do was ask.


Fucking lol


----------



## bostjan

I am the plague man
They are the plague men
I am the virus
Goo goo g'joob


----------



## Xaios

bostjan said:


> I am the plague man
> They are the plague men
> I am the virus
> Goo goo g'joob


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

Chunkada chunkada chunka chunka x100000000


----------



## BenjaminW

Crungy said:


> Chunkada chunkada chunka chunka x100000000


And also goes on for 10,000 Days.


----------



## CanserDYI

John said:


>


Massive, just massive tool fan here, Can confirm.

I guess tool the band is pretty cool, too. I was talking about dicks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



the same riff from the previous three albums*


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## BenjaminW

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100951


For me it also doesn’t help that I’m a drummer as well so I automatically am used to staying in one place.


----------



## sleewell

@John your fucking memes are killing me bro, hilarious!!!!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Not really a meme as it's real but sometimes that's better.


----------



## odibrom

Dineley said:


> Not really a meme as it's real but sometimes that's better.
> 
> View attachment 101017



... Oh man, so much LOL on this one... thank you... sometimes, some things in life are memes on them selves...


----------



## Furtive Glance

When my sister went to see Dream Theater with me awhile back she was stoked because she didn't have to wait in line for the bathroom at intermission. I did. lmao.


----------



## Hollowway

Furtive Glance said:


> When my sister went to see Dream Theater with me awhile back she was stoked because she didn't have to wait in line for the bathroom at intermission. I did. lmao.


----------



## odibrom

Furtive Glance said:


> When my sister went to see Dream Theater with me awhile back she was stoked because she didn't have to wait in line for the bathroom at intermission. I did. lmao.



Now that's worth a meme...


----------



## fantom

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100337


I don't get it. Why does is there a tuner on the headstock? Shouldn't that have automatic machine heads and a bulldozer on the headstock?


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 100951


I like how the shoes are on backwards


----------



## odibrom




----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


>


Where would "because there's an empty spot on the multi-guitar stand/rack" fall?


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>



Context: While true, the actual law actually goes the other direction. It was already illegal for an adult to have sex with a minor, but unless there was proof there was coercion through violence, it used to be a lesser crime: "sexual act on a minor". By setting an "age of content", the law is now that someone under 15 couldn't consent, so it's a "rape" no matter what. (there is, though, a "Romeo and Juliette"-esque exception for two teenagers less than 5 years apart).

[edit: Oh...ok, I guess that still leaves space for 16 and 17 year olds. Ugh.]


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> Where would "because there's an empty spot on the multi-guitar stand/rack" fall?


On the project category? "To complete the rack"...?


----------



## Edika




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Edika

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101031
> View attachment 101032
> View attachment 101033
> View attachment 101034
> View attachment 101035
> View attachment 101036
> View attachment 101037



I think you have the wrong thread on this one


----------



## spudmunkey

Edika said:


> I think you have the wrong thread on this one



Yep, d'oh...I meant the "funny guitars" thread. *facepalm*


----------



## sleewell

Horror show lol yikes


----------



## Edika

A new one:


----------



## odibrom

Edika said:


> A new one:
> View attachment 101040



That's an easy choice...


----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

This is the REAL DEAL, the real question we all have a hard time to answer...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## beerandbeards

the Beatles
“Cause I’m the Vax Man
Yeah I’m the Vax Man
If 95% appears too small… Vax Man”


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Some dude installed RGB lights in his rhoads, so i made this:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Imagine paying 4kusd + for an Aristides and then getting some shit like this inlaid.


Illud isn't even that bad


----------



## John




----------



## Xaios

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101021
> View attachment 101022
> View attachment 101023
> View attachment 101024
> View attachment 101025
> View attachment 101026
> View attachment 101027
> View attachment 101028
> View attachment 101029
> View attachment 101030


These are some straight-up DeVries-ian monstrosities right here.


----------



## John

Xaios said:


> These are some straight-up DeVries-ian monstrosities right here.



Gone but not forgotten. Rhythm in jump, dancing close to forever remembering the work of Eric DeVries.


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

John said:


>


 warms my heart to see the dead kid memes come back


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I'm not good at photoshop but can someone please make John Petruccianti/Frusciucci (artist's choice)

thanks in advance


----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


This is gold!


----------



## spudmunkey

I feel like I'm likely missing an extra layer of the joke. I suspect the titles were changed, but the storyline was similar. Was he a flat-earther who's since come a-"round"?


----------



## John




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## spudmunkey

You've heard of Elf on the Shelf, but have you heard of...


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> You've heard of Elf on the Shelf, but have you heard of...
> 
> View attachment 101321


 best one yet! Look at my little man glad up there. And Victor is thrilled that he’s got him along for the ride, too!


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


>



That thing definitely hits the brown note. I can feel my guts rumbling from here.


----------



## Xaios

wheresthefbomb said:


> I'm not good at photoshop but can someone please make John Petruccianti/Frusciucci (artist's choice)
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Xaios said:


> View attachment 101354



This is beautiful, thank you.


----------



## r33per

Xaios said:


> View attachment 101354


It's like an alternate universe where if he'd play any guitar with 21 frets, have arms that skinny, and a regular 42in chest...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

r33per said:


> It's like an alternate universe where if he'd play any guitar with 21 frets, have arms that skinny, and a regular 42in chest...



Go figure...


----------



## r33per

MaxOfMetal said:


> Go figure...
> 
> View attachment 101368
> View attachment 101369


Brain *pop*


----------



## Xaios

Kinda funny how people forget that the Trooch didn't start beefing up until around the time SCORE came out. Up until then he was pretty lean.


----------



## StevenC

r33per said:


> Brain *pop*


Hard to believe John Petrucci used to be Daniel Ricciardo, eh?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Xaios said:


> Kinda funny how people forget that the Trooch didn't start beefing up until around the time SCORE came out. Up until then he was pretty lean.



In my head he's always been exactly the same skinny dork in that "this one controls the temperature of the sun" video, so seeing a more recent picture of him in this thread was both jarring and also gave me the idea for the beautiful image you crafted.


----------



## Xaios

wheresthefbomb said:


> In my head he's always been exactly the same skinny dork in that "this one controls the temperature of the sun" video, so seeing a more recent picture of him in this thread was both jarring and also gave me the idea for the beautiful image you crafted.


Ahhhh, Psycho Exercises. That brings back the memories.


----------



## Randy

"Teach you how to snap your arm in five places..."

I went to a guitar clinic he taught right around the time those videos came out and he was quoting them, which was amazing.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Randy

It's that BDE tho


----------



## BlackMastodon

B Diminished Energy?


----------



## Hollowway

BlackMastodon said:


> B Diminished Energy?


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> In my head he's always been exactly the same skinny dork in that "this one controls the temperature of the sun" video, so seeing a more recent picture of him in this thread was both jarring and also gave me the idea for the beautiful image you crafted.


Dude holy fuck. You just brought me back to 2008 playing those John Petrucci "well I'm playing at about ..4 billion notes per second, but I have to scale it back to about 2 billion nps or...or people die" 

Fuck those were funny.


----------



## beerandbeards




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trying to buy a used guitar the passed few years


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trying to buy a used guitar the passed few years
> View attachment 101445


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trying to buy a used guitar the passed few years
> View attachment 101445


Haven't laughed that hard in a minute


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

John said:


>


What’s this now? I’m out of the loop.


----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> What’s this now? I’m out of the loop.



Me also... my guess is some random dude on the net trying to get clicks by using the Rick Beato's name as a harsh tag...?


----------



## Crungy

It seems like some fan fiction to me


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> What’s this now? I’m out of the loop.



It stems from an old greentext that became a meme revolving around Shrek, which contributed to making both Shrek and Smashmouth's "All Star" memeable content over the last several years. Here's some source material to hopefully help clear things up.


----------



## bostjan

I wish I had not followed that link. WTAF is wrong with the internet?


----------



## Hollowway

John said:


> It stems from an old greentext that became a meme revolving around Shrek, which contributed to making both Shrek and Smashmouth's "All Star" memeable content over the last several years. Here's some source material to hopefully help clear things up.


That’s some deep cut nerdy ass meming right there. I wouldn’t have guess that in a million years.


----------



## Hollowway

bostjan said:


> I wish I had not followed that link. WTAF is wrong with the internet?


Internet nothing, man. Those are people typing on there, and those mofos are walking around interacting with us. It’s straight up scary.


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> WTAF is wrong with the internet?



A lot of things.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 101511



I used to have a really cool Deafheaven t-shirt. I loved telling people that I didn't know any of their songs and I just thought it was a cool shirt, which was 100% true. Gatekeep dez nutz.

My ex has it now, and she actually likes them, so I guess it all worked out.


----------



## Randy

wheresthefbomb said:


> I used to have a really cool Deafheaven t-shirt. I loved telling people that I didn't know any of their songs and I just thought it was a cool shirt, which was 100% true. Gatekeep dez nutz.
> 
> My ex has it now, and she actually likes them, so I guess it all worked out.



I was curious about the t-shirt design so I googled "Deafheaven shirt" but my Gboard suggested to autocomplete it "Deafheaven shitty"


----------



## r33per

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 101511


Read this ^^^ out to wife and sister-in-law, who then sent me this:


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

some stuff i found 




some stuff i made


----------



## John




----------



## Randy

Old but...


----------



## Alberto7

John said:


> It stems from an old greentext that became a meme revolving around Shrek, which contributed to making both Shrek and Smashmouth's "All Star" memeable content over the last several years. Here's some source material to hopefully help clear things up.



I had read the copypasta before, and thought it was fucked but still remained a little funny. That video was just plain disturbing though...



Randy said:


> Old but...
> View attachment 101820



I started out on a classical from the 70's/80's my mom had lying around. That thing must have had 15-20 mm action at the 12th fret, no joke. When I finally did get a normal guitar about 8 months after, I realized I was actually a lot better than I thought I was  just had a shitty as guitar. I still have that guitar at my parents house, and I still wonder how I haven't burned it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Randy said:


> Old but...
> View attachment 101820


lmao reminds me of my college roomate's first guitar. It was a piece of shit sears catalog guitar from the 30s that his grandpa bought.


----------



## MFB

How it feels most days, I think I know what I want and them BAM


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randy said:


> Old but...
> View attachment 101820



When I was selling an amp, someone brought their guitar and it looked like this. Neck looked like a bow & arrow and the bridge wasn't right. Claims he liked the action "kinda high."


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> View attachment 101895



lol, he literally never heard of the "Black Metal Vegan Chef" youtube channel...


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## bostjan

High Plains Drifter said:


>


We are accessible, so amuse us, Kurt.
An ethnically mixed person, a person lacking melanin pigment, a Zika virus vector, my urges... a disapproval, a rebuttal, a rejection, a retraction, a contradiction, a repudiation, a protestation, an adjuration, a renunciation...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Hollowway

I want that Ross Drive. 

someone needs to make a business where they only sell the shells of pedals, and there aren’t any electronics inside. I just want the outside of the cool looking ones. I like pretty things.


----------



## John




----------



## ArtDecade

^ TGP


----------



## possumkiller

John said:


>


I'm not sure but I think KISS are a bit older than 55.


----------



## Seabeast2000

possumkiller said:


> I'm not sure but I think KISS are a bit older than 55.


Their OG fans are 55 on the young side


----------



## ArtDecade

Kiss were at their peak in 1975 and their biggest appeal was to tweens. If you were 13 in 1975, you would be 60 today. So, 55 is only a little off. John 5 is a great example of a younger fan from that era.


----------



## bostjan

Which KISS members are these?


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> Which KISS members are these?



You're missing one: (Gwarsenio Hall)


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## ArtDecade

bostjan said:


> Which KISS members are these?



That's the Kiss when you order through Wish.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 101967


I wish we lived in a world where Bernie actually tweeted that.


----------



## Xaios

Hollowway said:


> View attachment 101895


Reminds me of this classic: https://thehardtimes.net/music/black-metal-vegan-burns-churchs-chicken/


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## ImNotAhab

This got me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Is that John Davis in the background?


----------



## Crungy

Him or Wes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Inspired by @op1e


----------



## John




----------



## Hollowway

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 101979


Best part of this is I can picture the guy dragging his girlfriend along while he puts those on, and her just barely tolerating it. I think it’s genius, but I am all too familiar with the look his S.O. is giving him.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Hollowway

I'm officially a fan of the Seinfeld memes. Keep 'em coming, guys!


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 102102



"When your salesperson at Foot Locker says he doesn't think they have any more of your size, but checks the back, and finds the last one." -from imgur, I think.


----------



## John




----------



## CanserDYI

John said:


>


I don't usually like asking to explain memes, but I don't know if I understand the second one lol is this in reference to something?


----------



## mastapimp

spudmunkey said:


> "When your salesperson at Foot Locker says he doesn't think they have any more of your size, but checks the back, and finds the last one." -from imgur, I think.


My favorite was "When you say Beetlejuice a fourth time."


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

John said:


>



Ewwww lmao


----------



## BenjaminW

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 102154


Did they really cost $400 back then?!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BenjaminW said:


> Did they really cost $400 back then?!


you could find them used for around that for ages.


----------



## bostjan

Gear is super weird like that. Right now you can get upright pianos literally for free. Maybe someday someone will get famous playing upright pianos and suddenly they'll be tens of thousands of dollars.

A weird one for me was the clavinet. When I worked at a pawn shop ages ago, we'd sometimes buy them off of people for $40-50, clean them up and then list them for $100, and they'd just sit there collecting dust; no one would even offer the $70 we would be happy to haggle down to. No one made these things any more famous now than they were then, yet - https://reverb.com/p/hohner-clavinet-d6 ... I guess the things suddenly became trendy or something. Who knows?

But yeah, the 5150's are actually pretty much everywhere out there. For a long time, it was the most affordable big amp head geared toward metal on the used market. EVH sadly died, and they started going up in price, but it seems like it's really only been the last few months that they really skyrocketed for whatever reason.

And just for meme's sake, I'll relate an unrelated story: The other day I went to go grab lunch from just up the street from work. Liquid Metal was doing a grindcore programme. Not even joking, in the 8 minute drive to the deli and back I heard at least 7 songs.


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> Right now you can get upright pianos literally for free.


I'm watching Lost at the moment and one plot point is selling an upright piano to fund plane tickets from England to Australia.

That's the second most annoying thing in the show, after the kid saying he needs new batteries for his Game Boy Advance SP.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Crungy

I can't unsee that


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> And just for meme's sake, I'll relate an unrelated story: The other day I went to go grab lunch from just up the street from work. Liquid Metal was doing a grindcore programme. Not even joking, in the 8 minute drive to the deli and back I heard at least 7 songs.



We had The HIRS Collective, a grindcore group, come up here a couple years back. I was organizing the lineup for one of their shows that my band at the time was opening. I sent a set list with set times to the bar's music promoter person, and she was like, "they're traveling 2000 miles to play 10 minutes?? That doesn't seem right." And I was just like, "You can ask them that. Also can I watch when you do?"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Actual picture of me, ~2014. Eating french fries at the bowling alley.


----------



## USMarine75

BenjaminW said:


> Did they really cost $400 back then?!





KnightBrolaire said:


> you could find them used for around that for ages.



And Wolfgangs were ~$600 for USA Special, $800-1000 for USA Standard, $400 for MIK Special EXP, and Custom Shops were $1-3k. USA HP Specials were also $800 and Custom Shops were $1-2k. (I paid $800 for a NOS Pearloid Blue top CS HP that was a NAMM piece.)

Those days are long gone.


----------



## John




----------



## CanserDYI

John said:


>


Okay this one, this is a good one lolol


----------



## Randy

High Plains Drifter said:


> Billie Buscemi



I don't see the difference.


----------



## Crungy




----------



## Furtive Glance

Inspired by the recent Guitar Center threads:


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Does anyone have the "can I 'yeah' with you guys" teamsters/simpsons/hetfield meme? I can't find it but I know it was posted here.


----------



## bostjan

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Does anyone have the "can I 'yeah' with you guys" teamsters/simpsons/hetfield meme? I can't find it but I know it was posted here.


This one?


bostjan said:


> View attachment 97564


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## Shoeless_jose

CanserDYI said:


> Okay this one, this is a good one lolol



Lmao that is mine from Instagram


----------



## Shoeless_jose

John said:


>


Awesome my meme got into the thread without me posting it lol


----------



## Bodes




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

bostjan said:


> This one?


Yes perfect.


----------



## spudmunkey

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Yes perfect.



I think you mean "yeah".


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

How is there not a Five Finger Fruit Punch flavour of Monster by now?!

Ope, waitaminut


----------



## Seabeast2000

Makes me remember how heavy Monster was a part of the zeitgeist back in the 00s.


----------



## Crungy

It hasn't left some pockets of the USA. Namely redneck towns that have fallen behind by about 5-10 years.


----------



## Crungy

I forget if it was posted but possibly the lore behind the poop guitar? (I haven't watched yet, it was recommended to me)



Unrelated but


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> It hasn't left some pockets of the USA. Namely redneck towns that have fallen behind by about 5-10 years.



Yeah, i just remember Monster-sponsored everything, promo cars, etc.


----------



## Crungy

I don't know if they actually sold it but Monster had Tour Water on Warped tour, maybe other events as well. 

A drummer from one of my old bands did sound for an artist on Warped around 2014 and when they stopped in MN I hung out with them after the set and tossed me one of the Tour Waters. Just a can o cold water. Kinda surprised they didn't sell them back then, especially at outdoor shows when it's hot as balls. It saved me that day, it was a super hot and humid day.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> I don't know if they actually sold it but Monster had Tour Water on Warped tour, maybe other events as well.
> 
> A drummer from one of my old bands did sound for an artist on Warped around 2014 and when they stopped in MN I hung out with them after the set and tossed me one of the Tour Waters. Just a can o cold water. Kinda surprised they didn't sell them back then, especially at outdoor shows when it's hot as balls. It saved me that day, it was a super hot and humid day.



Back in the Day, not sure if its still around, Monster made a "BFC" Big Fuckin Can of OG green. 32 Oz
Anyway, one day a buddy came over to help me swap out some shocks on my truck, hung over. He chugged one of those BFCs and was a wreck. Shakiest wrench in the West.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Crungy

Jesus christ lol


----------



## Crungy

Was there a warning label that stated after drinking a can you're going to have palpitations and side of diabetes?


----------



## bostjan

The caffeine of 2 cups of coffee, but the sugar content of three full sized candy bars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> The caffeine of 2 cups of coffee, but the sugar content of three full sized candy bars.



I'm thinking 8-10 cups of coffee but I could be wrong.


----------



## bostjan

I'll have to look it up. I measured the caffeine in a bunch of different drinks back in college chemistry lab, and none of them were as high as we anticipated them being. But that was in a simpler, more civilized time prior to 5 hour energy.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm thinking 8-10 cups of coffee but I could be wrong.





bostjan said:


> I'll have to look it up. I measured the caffeine in a bunch of different drinks back in college chemistry lab, and none of them were as high as we anticipated them being. But that was in a simpler, more civilized time prior to 5 hour energy.


https://cspinet.org/eating-healthy/ingredients-of-concern/caffeine-chart

According to that ^, 16 oz of Monster has 160 mg of caffeine. A medium Dunkin 14 oz coffee has 210 mg. Considering that can is way more than 16 oz, I'd say two cups of coffee is not too far off, but maybe a little overestimated.

https://beastlyenergy.com/monster-energy-drink-nutrition-facts/
According to this ^, a can of Monster has 54 g of sugar. A candy bar has 18-27 g of sugar. So, yeah, about two or three candy bars. 

As far as caffeine, where things get really dangerous is stuff like those 5 hour energy drinks, that have 200-300 mg in a shotglass worth of liquid. It goes into your system so much faster. It's almost like taking that cup of coffee and injecting it into your veins. What's worse is if someone is stupid enough to fill a glass with those and drink it all at once.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> I'll have to look it up. I measured the caffeine in a bunch of different drinks back in college chemistry lab, and none of them were as high as we anticipated them being. But that was in a simpler, more civilized time prior to 5 hour energy.



This also takes me back to the same era, remember energy booze? Everybody had caffeinated stuff beside 4 loko. Bud had something that made a saturday afternoon very productive.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> https://cspinet.org/eating-healthy/ingredients-of-concern/caffeine-chart
> 
> According to that ^, 16 oz of Monster has 160 mg of caffeine. A medium Dunkin 14 oz coffee has 210 mg. Considering that can is way more than 16 oz, I'd say two cups of coffee is not too far off, but maybe a little overestimated.
> 
> https://beastlyenergy.com/monster-energy-drink-nutrition-facts/
> According to this ^, a can of Monster has 54 g of sugar. A candy bar has 18-27 g of sugar. So, yeah, about two or three candy bars.
> 
> As far as caffeine, where things get really dangerous is stuff like those 5 hour energy drinks, that have 200-300 mg in a shotglass worth of liquid. It goes into your system so much faster. It's almost like taking that cup of coffee and injecting it into your veins. What's worse is if someone is stupid enough to fill a glass with those and drink it all at once.



Isn't the Taurine that jacks you up though?


----------



## bostjan

Yeah, when Red Bull started becoming available here in the USA, I only ever enjoyed it as an ingredient in mixed drinks. That was maybe a year or two before I started hearing news reports that it was killing people. I was an idiot back then, though (I say as if I stopped being an idiot, but I guess I was a different kind of idiot then mixing poprocks and grape soda just to prove to the schoolyard kids that I wouldn't explode).



Seabeast2000 said:


> Isn't the Taurine that jacks you up though?



Meh, I doubt it. Taurine is more like a nutrient than a drug. Obviously taking huge doses of it makes the effects on the body unpredictable, but I'd be more concerned about that amount of sugar.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Crungy said:


> tossed me one of the Tour Waters. Just a can o cold water..



LOL  That just blew my mind.







Heheh I love energy drinks, used to drink them a lot as a teenager but I rarely drink them now. The real legends accompanied these cans with a cigarette or two, that was the real healthy stuff


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Man I couldn't stand Monster's back in the day. They were way too sweet. I was a Red Bull addict all the way... def an acquired taste but I just loved the flavor... even after they no longer gave me a kick. Haven't had one in a few years but I used to slay three or four of the little 8 oz cans throughout an eight hr work day.


----------



## Adieu

Blue font Lo-carb Monster is the ultimate legal stimulant


----------



## CanserDYI

Adieu said:


> Blue font Lo-carb Monster is the ultimate legal stimulant


Strawberry Delish Kiss bangs, my dude. Strawberry Delish Kiss bangs.

I always hated Monster over redbull personally, I always made the comparison that (obviously it wouldnt actually work like this) but the consistency of them seemed as if you poured a red bull into a cup and a monster in a cup and let them sit, the monster would evaporate and leave a sludge of sugar and red bull would evaporate like lighter fluid. Thats just how it feels to me drinking them, monster is so much more thick and rich, red bull is crisp and thin.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Redbull tastes like piss, I'm a Monster devotee all the way and yes, the low carb light blue can is the best. That being said I fucking love the redneck, trucker hats, and drywall punching stereotypes that accompany Monster. The people that turn a drink into a lifestyle are a spectacle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The only good energy drink is Reign's Orange Dreamsicle. It actually tastes really good, super low cal, has electrolytes and 300mg of caffeine.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> The only good energy drink is Reign's Orange Dreamsicle. It actually tastes really good, super low cal, has electrolytes and 300mg of caffeine.


Will it chug?

I drink way too much Reign.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Will it chug?
> 
> I drink way too much Reign.


yes. 
it also enhances my trem picking because my hand shakes worse than Michael J Fox


----------



## Alberto7

High Plains Drifter said:


> Man I couldn't stand Monster's back in the day. They were way too sweet. I was a Red Bull addict all the way... *def an acquired taste* but I just loved the flavor... even after they no longer gave me a kick. Haven't had one in a few years but I used to slay three or four of the little 8 oz cans throughout an eight hr work day.



You see, that's where you are wrong. If it was up to me, I'd replace water with Redbull. That shit was love at first drink for me, when I was like 13. Then again, I cannot drink a can of Redbull without becoming a panicking, anxious, shaky mess, so these days I only drink tea for any kind of caffeine fix . I'm a total p*ussy when it comes to caffeine.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Alberto7 said:


> You see, that's where you are wrong. If it was up to me, I'd replace water with Redbull. That shit was love at first drink for me, when I was like 13.



Same


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Alberto7 said:


> You see, that's where you are wrong. If it was up to me, I'd replace water with Redbull. That shit was love at first drink for me, when I was like 13. Then again, I cannot drink a can of Redbull without becoming a panicking, anxious, shaky mess, so these days I only drink tea for any kind of caffeine fix . I'm a total p*ussy when it comes to caffeine.



lol I wasn't used to anything tasting even remotely like it when I first tried it... maybe tonic water with a twist of lemon and a shot of Fresca. But it's definitely... different. I very quickly developed a fondness for it because as previously mentioned, it was a lot lighter and crisper than other carbonated sodas and energy drinks... perfect breakfast when heading to work at 7am. I'd still be drinking it today if it wasn't for the cost... oh and I hear it's not the healthiest thing for ya


----------



## sleewell

No energy drinks for me. I take the occasional caffeine pill like the triple OG Jesse from saved by the bell lolololol


----------



## CanserDYI

AwakenTheSkies said:


> LOL  That just blew my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh I love energy drinks, used to drink them a lot as a teenager but I rarely drink them now. The real legends accompanied these cans with a cigarette or two, that was the real healthy stuff


Back when I used to smoke about 15 years ago I used to be able to buy a pack o' Cowboy killers and a monster with a 5 dollar bill. Now smokes are almost 8 bucks a pack here and monster cans are around 3. Aint inflation fun?

Don't smoke kids, it's pretty lame, ngl.


----------



## Seabeast2000

CanserDYI said:


> Back when I used to smoke about 15 years ago I used to be able to buy a pack o' Cowboy killers and a monster with a 5 dollar bill. Now smokes are almost 8 bucks a pack here and monster cans are around 3. Aint inflation fun?
> 
> Don't smoke kids, it's pretty lame, ngl.



Hah, that's what we called them decades ago. Regular pack, $1.05, 25 pack $1.30. 40 oz of Old Milwaukee, $1.05 including the 15 or 20 cent deposit.


----------



## Crungy

For any of the European folks here, do they still make or have you ever had Battery energy drink? I had that in Finland ages ago (1999 or 2000 I think) and it was like a sour and extra bitter Red Bull.


----------



## odibrom

I don't care on sugar industrial drinks, so I can't say. I have no idea what's out there, but am pretty sure it's a per country cultural thing...


----------



## spudmunkey

I have always drank/drunk/drinked/drunken too much soda. I've always seen "energy drinks" as a path I've never even wanted to go down. Never so much as tasted a RedBull/Monster/Rockstar/5HE, etc.


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## jaxadam

BlackMastodon said:


> Redbull tastes like piss, I'm a Monster devotee all the way and yes, the low carb light blue can is the best. That being said I fucking love the redneck, trucker hats, and drywall punching stereotypes that accompany Monster. The people that turn a drink into a lifestyle are a spectacle.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Good morning SSO, what are you having for breakfast today? 







#fitness #weightlossgoals #healthyheart #hooah


----------



## CanserDYI

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Good morning SSO, what are you having for breakfast today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #fitness #weightlossgoals #healthyheart #hooah


Oh man, like what you like, but I think drinking a monster, smoking a cig, and listening to five finger death punch at the same time? I'm pretty sure Id keel over and die.


----------



## Kaura

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Heheh I love energy drinks, used to drink them a lot as a teenager but I rarely drink them now. The real legends accompanied these cans with a cigarette or two, that was the real healthy stuff



That's still my everyday breakfast. Clock in at work, go outside, pop open a 16oz energy drink and smoke up. 

Also, the tour water thing is honestly some pretty fucking smart marketing. My stupid 13yo old ass honestly thought all those bands on Warped tour were chugging cans of Monster on stage and that's why I drank it fanatically for some time.


----------



## Bearitone

Yeah the tour water is smart but, mildly unethical marketing imo lol


----------



## Adieu

Lol that's hilarious

What's next, branded condoms with no condom inside the wrapper?


----------



## bostjan

Adieu said:


> Lol that's hilarious
> 
> What's next, branded condoms with no condom inside the wrapper?


Monster branded "parachutes" that are just backpacks.
Monster branded "defense spray" that is just saline.
Monster branded "mousetraps" that are just plastic containers full of unpoinoned bait.
Monster branded "guitar pedals" that are just junction boxes.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Monster of Products is pulling the strings.


----------



## CanserDYI

Adieu said:


> Lol that's hilarious
> 
> What's next, branded condoms with no condom inside the wrapper?


You open the condom and just water splashes out. "tour water" brought to you by Trojan


----------



## AwakenTheSkies




----------



## Adieu

AwakenTheSkies said:


>



So is this something you smoke, take, drink, or put on your dong?


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Adieu said:


> So is this something you smoke, take, drink, or put on your dong?


Yes


----------



## dr_game0ver

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Good morning SSO, what are you having for breakfast today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #fitness #weightlossgoals #healthyheart #hooah


Needs Kawasaki Motocross to be Trv Kyle.


----------



## Crungy

Good call. Maybe a can of Kodiak or Skoal to be safe.


----------



## Demiurge

AwakenTheSkies said:


>



No stronger contraceptive than letting a woman see that you're about to don an energy drink-branded rubber. She's gonna shut it down and join a convent.


----------



## lurè

Demiurge said:


> No stronger contraceptive than letting a woman see that you're about to don an energy drink-branded rubber. She's gonna shut it down and join a convent.


I thought the contraceptive was the FFDP song on youtube.


----------



## Edika

Seabeast2000 said:


> Monster of Products is pulling the strings.


----------



## odibrom

... because it's still music related and super actual and political... FREE TIBET, HONG KONG and HYUGHURS. Boycott Chinese brands and products as much as possible.


----------



## jaxadam

dr_game0ver said:


> Needs Kawasaki Motocross to be Trv Kyle.



Kawasaki sucks


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> Kawasaki sucks



Weeeeeeengg ding ding ding dadingdingadingding.


----------



## p0ke

Crungy said:


> For any of the European folks here, do they still make or have you ever had Battery energy drink? I had that in Finland ages ago (1999 or 2000 I think) and it was like a sour and extra bitter Red Bull.



Yup. There's a bunch of different variants of it too. I don't drink it because there are cheaper alternatives, but I like it more than Red Bull let alone Monster, which I'd rather pour down the drain (unless I desperately need the caffeine). 

Generally though, energy drinks go very well with vodka because they cover up the taste of alcohol... I used to make them 50:50 and drink it at the same rate I'd drink beer


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Weeeeeeengg ding ding ding dadingdingadingding.



That was Tomac’s bike but he’s smart so he switched to Yamaha this season, is the points leader, and will win another title.


----------



## lurè

p0ke said:


> Generally though, energy drinks go very well with vodka because they cover up the taste of alcohol... I used to make them 50:50 and drink it at the same rate I'd drink beer



I used to love Rockstar energy drink (the lemon one) and Jaegermeister in a 50:50; was my go to summer drink until one night I almost poked blood and woke up with a skin rush near the liver.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

lurè said:


> I used to love Rockstar energy drink (the lemon one) and Jaegermeister in a 50:50; was my go to summer drink until one night I almost poked blood and woke up with a skin rush near the liver.


What do you mean "almost" puked blood?


----------



## bostjan

The way I see it there are two possibilities:
A) It's when the blood comes up out of the stomach but is swallowed back down.
B) It's when a person pukes a fluid that is similar to blood, but not blood. Maybe he puked up something like embalming fluid or plasma.


----------



## Adieu

Demiurge said:


> No stronger contraceptive than letting a woman see that you're about to don an energy drink-branded rubber. She's gonna shut it down and join a convent.



Unless it's got that blueberry (?) Champagne (?) flavouring, in which case... depends on your target audience!


----------



## Adieu

odibrom said:


> ... because it's still music related and super actual and political... FREE TIBET, HONG KONG and HYUGHURS. Boycott Chinese brands and products as much as possible.



Strong disagree on Tibet, better authoritarian fake commie capitalists than medieval hardcore absolute theocracy

Btw Joe Rogan is a pre-cancerous condition. Let that metastasize for a while (used to be centuries, probably just a few years now in the digital age) and it'll turn into... yup, a religion.


----------



## Demiurge

Adieu said:


> Unless it's got that blueberry (?) Champagne (?) flavouring, in which case... depends on your target audience!



Either way, hope the damned thing works!


----------



## odibrom

Adieu said:


> Strong disagree on Tibet, better authoritarian fake commie capitalists than medieval hardcore absolute theocracy



... you're joking... right?


----------



## lurè

AwakenTheSkies said:


> What do you mean "almost" puked blood?



That mixture caused me some next level gastritis and probably some kind of ulceration of the stomach, I swear i saw blood traces during last puking.



....and that's my tribute to Cannibal Corpse


----------



## odibrom

lurè said:


> (...) I swear i saw blood traces during last puking.
> 
> 
> 
> ....and that's my tribute to Cannibal Corpse



Those blood traces could have come from the throat, from the violent act of puking, its inner walls can get scratched and blood shows up in the puke... one has to have a serious, really serious ulcera to puke blood. Before that, one get to experience lots of pain first, which I doubt was the case... but I'm no doctor, so, what do I know...?


----------



## Crungy

p0ke said:


> Yup. There's a bunch of different variants of it too. I don't drink it because there are cheaper alternatives, but I like it more than Red Bull let alone Monster, which I'd rather pour down the drain (unless I desperately need the caffeine).
> 
> Generally though, energy drinks go very well with vodka because they cover up the taste of alcohol... I used to make them 50:50 and drink it at the same rate I'd drink beer




When I had Battery I was 17 or 18 and never had heard of energy drinks in the US in 1999/2000. At the time I thought it was gross lol

Years later I definitely enjoyed Red Bull with and without alcohol. I had more Jag Bombs than vodka Red Bulls but I'd drink either back then. Now I don't drink any of it, though I miss the taste of red bull.


----------



## lurè

odibrom said:


> Those blood traces could have come from the throat, from the violent act of puking, its inner walls can get scratched and blood shows up in the puke... one has to have a serious, really serious ulcera to puke blood. Before that, one get to experience lots of pain first, which I doubt was the case... but I'm no doctor, so, what do I know...?



Me neither and you can be totally right, I just know I puked blood and had uber gastritis but it was years ago and now I'm clean and learned my lesson.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> That was Tomac’s bike but he’s smart so he switched to Yamaha this season, is the points leader, and will win another title.



I am not clued in. What's the issue with kawasaki?


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> I am not clued in. What's the issue with kawasaki?



Jason Anderson had a clutch problem at one of the earlier races, then his bike started smoking at the San Diego round causing him to drop back a lot of spots and lose valuable points.

https://www.thefocus.news/sports/jason-anderson-bike/


----------



## p0ke

lurè said:


> Me neither and you can be totally right, I just know I puked blood and had uber gastritis but it was years ago and now I'm clean and learned my lesson.



I'm also pretty careful with that stuff these days  
I never had any issues with it (beside getting so drunk, I'd stumble headfirst into a wall when taking my shoes off for example), but I guess the combination of alcohol and high amounts of caffeine isn't very good for your heart. 
And Jägermeister is like cough medicine, so it probably causes all kinds of funny stomach issues. It's not my favorite drink so I don't have much experience with it though, like I said before I always mix energy drinks with vodka.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Heheh, when I was a teenager I bought one of these 2 liter plastic wine jugs in a supermarket. It was really easy to drink, so I kept drinking..and drinking..and drinking. And before I knew it I was ultra fucked. Epic red puke all over my bedroom and I passed out. Woke up at 12 AM to meet with my friends again. Never bought one of these again


----------



## p0ke

AwakenTheSkies said:


> 2 liter plastic wine jugs in a supermarket



In a way I'm happy that supermarkets aren't allowed to sell wine here (everything over 5.5% is sold in separate alcohol shops) - I would've probably killed myself with that kind of stuff otherwise


----------



## lurè

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Heheh, when I was a teenager I bought one of these 2 liter plastic wine jugs in a supermarket. It was really easy to drink, so I kept drinking..and drinking..and drinking. And before I knew it I was ultra fucked. Epic red puke all over my bedroom and I passed out. Woke up at 12 AM to meet with my friends again. Never bought one of these again



Never seen wine on plastic jugs 

That's even worse that the 1€ per litre spanish sangria I once saw in Barcelona .


----------



## CanserDYI

As a die hard tool fan, this killed me.


----------



## ArtDecade

I don't think I could make it 15 minutes in...


----------



## CanserDYI

Trust me fellas, even as a super fan, even I can get why people don't like them lol.


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb




----------



## lurè

Isn't Tool just Pearl Jam but with odd time signatures?


----------



## CanserDYI

lurè said:


> Isn't Tool just Pearl Jam but with odd time signatures?


I've never been so offended...


----------



## Bodes

lurè said:


> Isn't Tool just Pearl Jam but with odd time signatures?





CanserDYI said:


> I've never been so offended...



Yeah, Tool should never be compared to the greatness that is Pearl Jam!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

lurè said:


> Isn't Tool just Pearl Jam but with odd time signatures?



TOOL=Radiohead for juggalos


----------



## ArtDecade

CanserDYI said:


> I've never been so offended...



Oh wait. My turn: Isn't Pearl Jam just Tool with a better singer?


----------



## CanserDYI

Woosah, woosah.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

lurè said:


> Isn't Tool just Pearl Jam but with odd time signatures?


lol all the tool burns.


----------



## Edika

lurè said:


> Isn't Tool just Pearl Jam but with odd time signatures?



And a whinier singer!


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

A Perfect Circle >>> Tool


----------



## ArtDecade

AwakenTheSkies said:


> A Perfect Circle >>> Tool



Peal Jam > A Perfect Circle, Puscifer, and Tool


----------



## Bearitone

I’m not really a fan of any of Maynard’s bands but, I like his voice and style of melodies. Would be cool to here him do some original acoustic songs. Unplugged type of stuff.


----------



## bostjan

lurè said:


> Isn't Tool just Pearl Jam but with odd time signatures?


I thought that was Soundgarden.

Tool is kind of its own thing. I think that's why it's so polarizing.

They were big with the kids that went to school with me in the mid 90's - the ultra-conservative Christian school where listening to The Beatles was just as bad as murder. I think kids liked that the album artwork was simple and geometric on the outside, but super disgusting and edgelordy on the inside and that the songs' lyrics were equally edgelordy.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> I thought that was Soundgarden.
> 
> Tool is kind of its own thing. I think that's why it's so polarizing.
> 
> They were big with the kids that went to school with me in the mid 90's - the ultra-conservative Christian school where listening to The Beatles was just as bad as murder. I think kids liked that the album artwork was simple and geometric on the outside, but super disgusting and edgelordy on the inside and that the songs' lyrics were equally edgelordy.



TOOL is responsible for a lot of the direction of my life as a teen, and the person I've become today. As ridiculous and stereotypical as it is, they got me into meditation and thinking about concepts like ego loss/suppression and the mutability of perception. My first tat at 20 was an eyeflame design on my forearm. I'm the fucking posterchild fanboi and I'm here to say the hate is fully justified.

I legitimately didn't understand a lot of the edgelordy lyrical content at that age, and/or wrote it off as metaphorical. Lateralus will always be special to me, I have it on vinyl and still listen a couple times a year. These days though, the mood is often "these are very beautiful thoughts for such an ugly human to be having."



Okay then, back to the memes. This is a classic throwback.


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> TOOL is responsible for a lot of the direction of my life as a teen, and the person I've become today.



My thoughts and prayers to your parents


----------



## BenjaminW

lurè said:


> Isn't Tool just Pearl Jam but with odd time signatures?


inb4 Tool releases a Yellow Ledbetter type song.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> TOOL=Radiohead for juggalos


Spot on. Perhaps more Pink Floyd for juggalos, but whatever.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> TOOL is responsible for a lot of the direction of my life as a teen, and the person I've become today. As ridiculous and stereotypical as it is, they got me into meditation and thinking about concepts like ego loss/suppression and the mutability of perception. My first tat at 20 was an eyeflame design on my forearm. I'm the fucking posterchild fanboi and I'm here to say the hate is fully justified.
> 
> I legitimately didn't understand a lot of the edgelordy lyrical content at that age, and/or wrote it off as metaphorical. Lateralus will always be special to me, I have it on vinyl and still listen a couple times a year. These days though, the mood is often "these are very beautiful thoughts for such an ugly human to be having."
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then, back to the memes. This is a classic throwback.


This is like a really troll Reddit post. Lol


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

What the hell happened to the mobile site?


----------



## Hollowway

LiveOVErdrive said:


> What the hell happened to the mobile site?


Haven't you heard? All the cool kids are moving back to desktops, so they did a software upgrade to break mobile.


----------



## CanserDYI

Wait yall didnt do desktop mode on your androids?


----------



## John




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

John said:


>


Spotifystrong, to take you all on!
Spotifystrong, to take on anyone!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Spaced Out Ace said:


> This is like a really troll Reddit post. Lol



My entire life reads like a really troll reddit post.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Crungy

What a mad bastard... I hope it was local pickup


----------



## wheresthefbomb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Only $5 shipping though???


----------



## spudmunkey

It must fit in a flat rate USPS box, or something. I ship concrete items nearly every day, and the cost adds up quick. Ha!


----------



## CanserDYI

This. This gets worse the more you look at it.


----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> This. This gets worse the more you look at it.
> View attachment 102922


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> This. This gets worse the more you look at it.
> View attachment 102922




I'm willing to bet you didn't see this segueing back into TOOL memes.....


----------



## Alberto7

CanserDYI said:


> This. This gets worse the more you look at it.
> View attachment 102922


As someone who tries his damn hardest to have nice cursive handwriting... this one hurts. And it does get worse the more you look at it. :/


----------



## odibrom

... and there's an "O" missing in "Forgtten"... precious...


----------



## bostjan

Eamily Forgtten sounds like the name of a Norwegian tennis player.

Anyway,


----------



## Alberto7

odibrom said:


> ... and there's an "O" missing in "Forgtten"... precious...


Fuck I hadn't even noticed that


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> My thoughts and prayers to your parents


To be fair, I feel sorry for all parents, regardless of what their teen kids listen to. Thrash metal? Great, your kid is obnoxious, stinks like onions, and has a lame denim vest. Hip-hop? Great, your kid spends entirely too much money on loose fitting clothes and gaudy fake jewelry. Goth? Great, your kid spends entirely too much money on loose fitting clothes and gaudy jewelry. Christian rock? Great, your kids gonna grow up to be a pastor and/or pedophile.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> Great, your kids gonna grow up to be a pastor and/or pedophile.



This one was a bit redundant but I get what you were going for


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> This one was a bit redundant but I get what you were going for


Gotta keep it edgy, ya know?


----------



## Adieu

CanserDYI said:


> This. This gets worse the more you look at it.
> View attachment 102922



Tattoo Parlors - the only places in the world an English major could've been useful


----------



## spudmunkey

Because when I think "GWAR", I think "extra-small-sized flannel".









GWAR Scumdogs Flannel


GWAR x Dixxon collaboration. Men's red, black, white, and gold plaid patterned flannel shirt. Full snap button closure. Button sleeve cuffs. Dual snap button flap chest pockets. Collar-stay buttons. Center box pleat. Machine washable. Durable, yet soft to the touch D-Tech™ polyester blend for...




dixxon.co.uk


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## BenjaminW

Dineley said:


> View attachment 103022


Louis Torres is a drummer? Does he say that certain brands of drums sound like practice kits, much like the 5150 Iconic?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

BenjaminW said:


> Louis Torres is a drummer? Does he say that certain brands of drums sound like practice kits, much like the 5150 Iconic?



Is that him in the pic? I don't recognize him haven't watched much of his stuff dont care for his vibe


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Dineley said:


> View attachment 103022


Then there's all us obnoxious guitarists:

Rest of the band : _sound checking every mic _
Guitarist : _pentatonic noodling_


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Then there's all us obnoxious guitarists:
> 
> Rest of the band : _sound checking every mic _
> Guitarist : _pentatonic noodling_



I went to Psycho CA a few years ago, Author & Punisher had a setup off to the side and he'd play every set change. Very cool. I was standing by his setup waiting to hear his set before Old Man Gloom went on, and Aaron Turner is up on stage droning away playing with knobs trying to get his Fryette t0an just so, and the A&P guy rolls his eyes and goes, "fucking guitar players."

I am also that guitar player. I try to get it set before the show even starts so I don't have to be _that_ guitar player.


----------



## BenjaminW

Dineley said:


> Is that him in the pic? I don't recognize him haven't watched much of his stuff dont care for his vibe


I have no clue who it actually is, but it looks just like him. Or could just be one of many clones of a douchebag.


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> Eamily Forgtten sounds like the name of a Norwegian tennis player.
> 
> Anyway,



Wow, that tattoo might not be quite as bad as Kerry King's guitar solos. But it's surely trying.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


> Wow, that tattoo might not be quite as bad as Kerry King's guitar solos. But it's surely trying.




Hard to tell from potato image, but that looks a lot like sharpie to me.

Perhaps we're all off-base and it's meant to indicate that he is "more sly."


----------



## Crungy

Maybe the tattoo artist misheard a heavy eastern European accent?


----------



## bostjan

What about this lazy do-it-yourself enthusiast?


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> What about this lazy do-it-yourself enthusiast?


Now if Jason were crocheting a sweater under that image cut off, that'd be an S tier tattoo.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> What about this lazy do-it-yourself enthusiast?


... awesome spelling...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why learn to pick when you can turn your guitar into a ghetto hurdygurdy?


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> why learn to pick when you can turn your guitar into a ghetto hurdygurdy?



Cool
Have you heard of Ocean Tardigrade? He's got all sorts of ghetto hurdygurdy things that he plays.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> What about this lazy do-it-yourself enthusiast?




AS I LAY DIYing could be a great unironic tattoo concept.


----------



## bostjan




----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> View attachment 103111



Wow, thank you for this gift.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> View attachment 103111


... so this reads "As I lay do it yourself... ing"?...


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> ... so this reads "As I lay do it yourself... ing"?...


Yes, if you read it out loud, it'd be "As I Lay D.I.Y.-ing" (like "dee-aye-why-ing"), but that's what that means. DIY has the connotation here in the states of casual arts and crafts, stuff like crochet, macrame, whittling, building a birdhouse out of white glue and toothpicks, etc.

I'm sure you all enjoy the joke so much more now that I've explained that.


----------



## Edika

bostjan said:


> Eamily Forgtten sounds like the name of a Norwegian tennis player.
> 
> Anyway,


But what if he's really slyer than Slayer?


----------



## bostjan

Edika said:


> But what if he's really slyer than Slayer?


Maybe he has written "SA Slyer" on the other arm. That would be a joke that probably only 0.1% of people would get.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Yes, if you read it out loud, it'd be "As I Lay D.I.Y.-ing" (like "dee-aye-why-ing"), but that's what that means. DIY has the connotation here in the states of casual arts and crafts, stuff like crochet, macrame, whittling, building a birdhouse out of white glue and toothpicks, etc.
> 
> I'm sure you all enjoy the joke so much more now that I've explained that.


... that crochet skull is awesome...


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## odibrom

Dineley said:


> View attachment 103126


... eeerrr... what's the point on this?


----------



## MFB

Uh, POD was a band that openly labeled themselves as Christian Rock, and the dudes name is Christian NUMEDALL (nu-metal)


----------



## odibrom

MFB said:


> Uh, POD was a band that openly labeled themselves as Christian Rock, and the dudes name is Christian NUMEDALL (nu-metal)


... eeerrr... huuummm... meh... but thanks for trying...


----------



## Shoeless_jose

odibrom said:


> ... eeerrr... what's the point on this?




It's just a dad joke not an opinion on name genre or band. Just a good groaner.


----------



## John




----------



## StevenC




----------



## BlackMastodon

Dineley said:


> It's just a dad joke not an opinion on name genre or band. Just a good groaner.


Nah it was a good joke, maybe lost in translation or something. Or these kids grew up without knowing about P.O.D.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dineley said:


> It's just a dad joke not an opinion on name genre or band. Just a good groaner.



Ignore him. He's been getting really crabby when he misses a joke due mostly to the language/culture barrier. 

Happens to the best of us.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ignore him. He's been getting really crabby when he misses a joke due mostly to the language/culture barrier.
> 
> Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Alberto7

You guys kill me


----------



## Shoeless_jose

BlackMastodon said:


> Nah it was a good joke, maybe lost in translation or something. Or these kids grew up without knowing about P.O.D.



The youth of the nation these days am I right?


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## ArtDecade

^ Look at his little hands.


----------



## Tree

Synthol or real body builder?


----------



## spudmunkey

Dineley said:


> View attachment 103190




"My band's gonna release our new EP as an NFT. I'm not exactly sure what that means, but you're gonna want to get in the ground floor. My buddy has a ape. The boring one. The yacht one, or whatever. I think he downloaded it with BitCoin? Or something? Anyway, so who do you main on Mortal Kombat*?"


*note his shirt: https://dayoftheshirt.com/shirts/11...-video-game-retro-essential-t-shirt-redbubble


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Tree said:


> Synthol or real body builder?


looks real. He actually has relatively proportionate forearms, unlike synthol dipshits


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> looks real. He actually has relatively proportionate forearms, unlike synthol dipshits
> View attachment 103197
> 
> View attachment 103199
> View attachment 103200
> View attachment 103201
> View attachment 103202




I listened to Polyphia once and it definitely didn't make me hawt.


----------



## BenjaminW

wheresthefbomb said:


> I listened to Polyphia once and it definitely didn't make me hawt.


Polyphia made me realize I suck.


----------



## CanserDYI

Not going to lie guys, my best friend of 20 years or so got super into polyphia last year. They're now a woman. Not even joking. Into sports and beer and "bro time" and all that jazz, now they wear spandex, make up, and a purse. That meme has been shared back and forth by them so many times its not even funny anymore lol 



before someone misconstrues what I'm saying, I love them either way, man or woman, but its just funny how accurate that meme was with our friend group.


----------



## Adieu

CanserDYI said:


> Not going to lie guys, my best friend of 20 years or so got super into polyphia last year. They're now a woman. Not even joking. Into sports and beer and "bro time" and all that jazz, now they wear spandex, make up, and a purse. That meme has been shared back and forth by them so many times its not even funny anymore lol
> 
> 
> 
> before someone misconstrues what I'm saying, I love them either way, man or woman, but its just funny how accurate that meme was with our friend group.



Question: "pretty much" a woman (per the usual signs and stereotypes, as in the meme), or like actually identifying as one?


----------



## CanserDYI

Adieu said:


> Question: "pretty much" a woman (per the usual signs and stereotypes, as in the meme), or like actually identifying as one?


Nope, full on estrogen, identifying as a woman, even changed their name.


----------



## Crungy




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Need a cry react. Sad doesn't quit encapsulate it.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 103371


I was going to have a peak in that thread but when I saw 12 pages I just moved along.

The obvious answers though for Black Limba would Black Winters or Black Heavens.


----------



## CanserDYI

Edika said:


> I was going to have a peak in that thread but when I saw 12 pages I just moved along.
> 
> The obvious answers though for Black Limba would Black Winters or Black Heavens.


....how have we all overlooked this fucking obviously correct answer here.


----------



## Edika

CanserDYI said:


> ....how have we all overlooked this fucking obviously correct answer here.


It's the color that colors the sound


----------



## CanserDYI

Edika said:


> It's the color that colors the sound


Knowing how that thread was going, this wouldnt suprise me if this is where his argument went.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> ....how have we all overlooked this fucking obviously correct answer here.


Hey! I said Black Heavens and I don't care if you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Edika

CanserDYI said:


> Knowing how that thread was going, this wouldnt suprise me if this is where his argument went.


I actually started reading the thread now and I'm having a blast! It's like an AI bot loose trying to train itself to seem more human! Still has a long way to go though!


----------



## CanserDYI

FILTHnFEAR said:


>


I still never got my fucking answer how this shit happened in 2015. @FILTHnFEAR answer me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

CanserDYI said:


> I still never got my fucking answer how this shit happened in 2015. @FILTHnFEAR answer me.


He's a time traveller who squandered it by posting a meme on a guitar forum and then going about his life exactly the way he already had.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 103381


Shouldn't this one be in the funny guitars thread? The confusion is understandable, these are my 2 favorite threads as well... and @pondman 's NGD ones also...


----------



## p0ke

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 103381



That reminds me of a guitar a friend of mine had a long time ago - he wanted a BC Rich Warlock but couldn't afford one, so he took his cheap no-brand strat to woodworking class and cut it into a similar shape  Needless to say, it was ugly af and was barely playable.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm glad he remained committed to the Strat controls layout.


----------



## Crungy

And took the scroll of the headstock clean off like that Squier to Ibanez gender reassignment we saw earlier.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 103381


----------



## Adieu

wheresthefbomb said:


>



?


----------



## bostjan

In the 1990's, a Strat got drunk and went to a Slayer show. That Strat got drunk, and doesn't remember much, but was last seen by it's friends disappearing into a backstage dressing room with a KKV. Nine months after that show, this guitar was born:



spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 103381


----------



## BlackMastodon

Adieu said:


> ?


It was a Power Rangers clone in the 90's complete with action figures. I don't remember much else about it but it's good to know it wasn't a fever dream. The guitar looks like a goofy beetle so it would fit right in with the show's aesthetics.


----------



## StevenC

BlackMastodon said:


> It was a Power Rangers clone in the 90's complete with action figures. I don't remember much else about it but it's good to know it wasn't a fever dream. The guitar looks like a goofy beetle so it would fit right in with the show's aesthetics.


Every few months I dig out the Beetle Borgs toys I have to make sure it was real.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Beetle Borgs was the shit. same with Mystic Knights of Tir Na Nog.
I've always had a huge soft spot for sentai shows like that


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> Beetle Borgs was the shit. same with Mystic Knights of Tir Na Nog.
> I've always had a huge soft spot for sentai shows like that


This is literally the first time I've heard Mystic Knights mentioned outside of my house. I had no idea that show ran in the rest of the world.


----------



## MFB

ARE WE HONESTLY TALKING ABOUT MYSTIC KNIGHTS OF TIR NA NOG?!

FUCKING YES!


----------



## Crungy

I remember the name and after googling it don't remember watching it. Interesting that it was Saban's first non Japanese special effects show, I figured by looking at it it was medieval power rangers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

VR Troopers > Beetle Borgs

There. I said it.


----------



## CanserDYI

I fuckin loved Beetle Borgs, 10 year old me wanted to be one so bad.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I am shocked by the love of Beetle Borgs because I remember next to nothing about it aside from the theme song that has lived in my brain for over 20 years rent-free, and also there was some Beetlejuice/Old Gregg looking mother fucker as their "Zordon."


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> I am shocked by the love of Beetle Borgs because I remember next to nothing about it aside from the theme song that has lived in my brain for over 20 years rent-free, and also there was some Beetlejuice/Old Gregg looking mother fucker as their "Zordon."



Ah yes, Old Gregglejuice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Beetleborgs was obviously a more campy ripoff of Power Rangers but i didnt give a fuck as a kid because if meant double the Power Rangers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Adieu

Actually, we just don't want football at all


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Furtive Glance

My weird sense of humour thought this was funny.


----------



## spudmunkey

I do believe this is the first time I've seen medical scrubs as "merch". May I present the Joe Bonamassa "Keeping the Blues Alive" scrubs:




Even caps:


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I do believe this is the first time I've seen medical scrubs as "merch". May I present the Joe Bonamassa "Keeping the Blues Alive" scrubs:
> View attachment 103503
> 
> 
> 
> Even caps:
> View attachment 103502


You just know a middle aged surgeon is going to walk into the OR next week thinking he’s the bees knees.


----------



## Adieu

Hollowway said:


> You just know a middle aged surgeon is going to walk into the OR next week thinking he’s the bees knees.



And this is why we urgently need healthcare reform

People that st00pid should never ever be able to afford nice things


----------



## CanserDYI

You guys don't want to go down the Bonamercha rabbit hole. The dude has 600 hats. 6. Hundred. Hats.


----------



## Seabeast2000

THOSE HAVE REAL BLUES SURGEON APPEAL


----------



## Crungy

Can you request your surgeon not listen to Joe Bonamassa while you're in the OR?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> Can you request your surgeon not listen to Joe Bonamassa while you're in the OR?



You might get some 4/4 scarring and stitching.


----------



## Adieu

Crungy said:


> Can you request your surgeon not listen to Joe Bonamassa while you're in the OR?



Wait, he actually plays music? I thought he just sold merch


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Wait, he actually plays music? I thought he just sold merch


There are 147 pages, or 2,924 clothing items on Joe's online store.


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


> There are 147 pages, or 2,924 clothing items on Joe's online store.



That is mildly impressive.

All of department store chain Macy's only has 11 496 articles of menswear. Total. I just checked.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> That is mildly impressive.
> 
> All of department store chain Macy's only has 11 496 articles of menswear. Total. I just checked.



Hmm, well if Joe starts a chain called For Joe By Joe mall anchor store format, he will have to up his game.


----------



## MFB

Hollowway said:


> You just know a middle aged surgeon is going to walk into the OR next week thinking he’s the bees knees.


Nah, he's said he works at a VFX studio, not as a surgeon


----------



## spudmunkey

I learned about the scrubs from an email (I signed up to enter a contest...just unsubscribed because I think the contest is over).

Guys...you have no idea. This is one email.

I shit you not. ONE email:

Link to screenshot of the ONE email


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> I learned about the scrubs from an email (I signed up to enter a contest...just unsubscribed because I think the contest is over).
> 
> Guys...you have no idea. This is one email.
> 
> I shit you not. ONE email:
> 
> Link to screenshot of the ONE email



Of all the promotions in a single email, I was NOT expecting "Be Joe's Little Spoon" Blues Nappy Time Session.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I learned about the scrubs from an email (I signed up to enter a contest...just unsubscribed because I think the contest is over).
> 
> Guys...you have no idea. This is one email.
> 
> I shit you not. ONE email:
> 
> Link to screenshot of the ONE email


 I know. I made the mistake of signing up in the past, and get a million of these now. Joe is an email marketer who happens to play the blues, rather than the other way around.


----------



## spudmunkey

Ahh, yes. The "smells of the blues".


----------



## Alberto7

Wtf is wrong with this guy, jeez, I wasn't even aware of this 



A friggin WATERING CAN


----------



## Furtive Glance

lol they spelled his name wrong for the gardening gnome. 

That being said, this guy single-handedly is going to be responsible for full landfills in my lifetime -_-. I hate that useless, plastic bullshit that fills up every store. I guess you gotta pay for the '59 LP collection somehow.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Ahh, yes. The "smells of the blues".
> View attachment 103537



why is the the incense the guitar's wiener


----------



## Hollowway

We should play a game of, “see if you can think of something joe bonamassa DOESN’T sell. I don’t think I could imagine anything that can’t be found on that page lol


----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> We should play a game of, “see if you can think of something joe bonamassa DOESN’T sell. I don’t think I could imagine anything that can’t be found on that page lol


Condoms...?


----------



## spudmunkey

Alberto7 said:


> A friggin WATERING CAN



Wood can't be TRUE tone wood unless the tree's been watered from a container in the shape of a guitar. Water has memory of its past containers. 



Furtive Glance said:


> lol they spelled his name wrong for the gardening gnome.


Oh, man...nice catch. That's hilarious.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Hollowway

odibrom said:


> Condoms...?


I think you might have a winner there. Maybe he’s catholic?


----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> I think you might have a winner there. Maybe he’s catholic?



I just took a wild guess, didn't manage to search for it at all...

I feel that he's target audience is "family friendly" for dads and Moms to take the kids to a music show that is granted not to have violence or explicit sexual references. That's what all his merch is about, "innocent bull shit" so I figured that it would be hard to find his name associated with an object that could be easily relate to "filth" as seen by the "family friendly" customers...


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> I think you might have a winner there. Maybe he’s catholic?



Well even if he's not, he's certainly learned from them how to milk his flock for everything he possibly can.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Fuck it.


----------



## CanserDYI

spudmunkey said:


> Well even if he's not, he's certainly learned from them how to milk his flock for everything he possibly can.


Now we just need to teach Jeff Kiesel how to milk HIS flock...


----------



## John

We're no strangers to love.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Fryette calling me out


----------



## Wc707




----------



## Mathemagician

Stolen from Instagram. This is so fucking funny to me right now.


----------



## bostjan

Damn, I need whatever amp that is; my tone needs to be scronglier!


----------



## John




----------



## Alberto7

John said:


>


I have been over half of these at some point or another.


----------



## MFB

Alberto7 said:


> I have been over half of these at some point or another.


I have been over half of those _today_


----------



## BlackMastodon

Not music/guitar related AND it's bad cononspiracy theory meme. That's a double whammy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BMFan30 said:


> View attachment 103829
> View attachment 103830


Lol


----------



## BMFan30

BlackMastodon said:


> Not music/guitar related AND it's bad cononspiracy theory meme. That's a double whammy.


I think it's good and it can be music and guitar related if play along on my guitar as I dobedobedo the contents of the meme in unison after I take a double vaccine then STILL be shit out of luck with my lousy Covid passport.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

dude what


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Edika

Hollowway said:


> I think you might have a winner there. Maybe he’s catholic?


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## John




----------



## Soya

Good job team


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

John said:


>



Oh hai John.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Seabeast2000 said:


> Oh hai John.


I heard this in Peter Steeles voice... Odd but satisfying.


----------



## spudmunkey

OK, so I'm pretty familiar with Type O, have seen The Room at least a dozen times...and I feel like I'm missing a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Randy

spudmunkey said:


> OK, so I'm pretty familiar with Type O, have seen The Room at least a dozen times...and I feel like I'm missing a piece of the puzzle.


Missing link is the "This Is" spotify part.

I've seen this meme templated before, it's kinda like the misquoted meme thing (like Morgan Freeman's pic "I'm tired of these motherfuckin snakes on this motherfuckin plane" - Denzel Washington).

I'm assuming the joke is Wisseu looking Peter Steele-ish with the long jet black hair, etc. But you know, clearly not being Peter Steele. That's how I digested it anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

Ewwwwwww lmao


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> OK, so I'm pretty familiar with Type O, have seen The Room at least a dozen times...and I feel like I'm missing a piece of the puzzle.


The point I'm missing is the "Oh hai John" part. Who the hell is John?


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> The point I'm missing is the "Oh hai John" part. Who the hell is John?


The guy who posted the meme?


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> The point I'm missing is the "Oh hai John" part. Who the hell is John?


Tommy says "oh hi Mark " famously in his movie The Room.


----------



## Crungy

I see Glenn when I see Tommy Wiseau, so it's Danzig time


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> The guy who posted the meme?








That's egg on my face.


----------



## spudmunkey

Ahh, OK. I haven't come across it before, and honestly have never used Spotify, so I was definitely out of loop there.


BlackMastodon said:


> That's egg on my face.


Yeah, I missed that, too. I never catch "username checks out" jokes on reddit or imgur, either.


----------



## John




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Randy

BlackMastodon said:


> The point I'm missing is the "Oh hai John" part. Who the hell is John?


You're John now


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Crungy

This will haunt me in my dreams... It looks like someone cut off Willem's face and stapled it to a someone else!


----------



## John

Randy said:


> You're John now



Identity theft is no laughing matter.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> Identity theft is no laughing matter.


Does that make @Randy identity Robin Hood?


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Does that make @Randy identity Robin Hood?



The real thief was Johnny/Tommy Wiseau, if he greets you by whatever name that is your name.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> This will haunt me in my dreams... It looks like someone cut off Willem's face and stapled it to a someone else!
> 
> View attachment 104108



needs more cry react


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

You know, I've kinda thought the same about Nile lol


----------



## John




----------



## Kaura

John said:


>



Thanks for bringing me back to 2011. God, I wish it was still 2011...


----------



## John

Kaura said:


> Thanks for bringing me back to 2011. God, I wish it was still 2011...



For a vintage deep cut me-me from way back, it still held up quite well. As for that latter point, I would not mind trading those years either.


----------



## John




----------



## Alberto7

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 104129



This one has me doubling over


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## mastapimp

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 104331
> View attachment 104332
> View attachment 104333
> View attachment 104334
> View attachment 104335
> View attachment 104336
> View attachment 104337



A couple years back MS posted some Simpsons album covers: https://www.metalsucks.net/2020/05/...um-covers-recreated-with-simpsons-characters/


----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 104331
> View attachment 104332
> View attachment 104333
> View attachment 104334
> View attachment 104335
> View attachment 104336
> View attachment 104337



What, no cover of _Symbolic_ with Rageahoics as the title?


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## spudmunkey

That sound always makes me think of the end of "There Goes the Fear" from The Doves from _Last Broadcast_.

Skip to about 4:30 (warning: there's a bit of butt jiggle dance right at that point...not technically NSFW, but just thought I'd give you a heads up in case...)


----------



## John




----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> That sound always makes me think of the end of "There Goes the Fear" from The Doves from _Last Broadcast_.
> 
> Skip to about 4:30 (warning: there's a bit of butt jiggle dance right at that point...not technically NSFW, but just thought I'd give you a heads up in case...)




I was thinking 'straw in drink cup" for some reason.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

Also wtf is up with MJ's giant hand


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


>


I feel like I've seen that picture go around the internet a dozen times and never got any context for it other than "Stevie was joking around."

But yes, I agree - that photo is less puzzling than anything I've seen in the headlines since, IDK, 2013 or so.



Crungy said:


> Also wtf is up with MJ's giant hand


He's always had giant hands:


----------



## Crungy

Useless fact: acquired!


----------



## John




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 104808



okay but what about the death grip(s) tho


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>


"Smells like Mom's Spaghetti" was my favorite Pearl Jam song. R.I.P, Kurt "Billy Ray Cyrus" Corgan...


----------



## John




----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 105176


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'll decide if my chairs are satanic or not, thank you.


----------



## John

And if my day keeps going this way, I just might scream, "you lose, good day sir" tonight.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 105176


$2200 for an exotic chair, okay, but only if it is Satanic. If it's not Satanic, it's only worth maybe $600.



spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 105177
> 
> View attachment 105178


 Darn, if it was haunted, it might pair well with a Satanic chair. But who wants a definitely not haunted piano or a not Satanic chair?!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

uguu


----------



## Crungy

Ewwww!


----------



## Tree

^Relevant thread:





getting a custom shop guitar...(Legator Group Buy)


Hi guys! I know this is Legator we're talking about, and yes, I do know that they've been getting a lot of hate from the guitars from the 2015-2018 days but since then they've been under new management and new builders and they seem to have turned their public image around since so hear me out...




sevenstring.org





I wish this guy posted on here more


----------



## LordCashew

Tree said:


> ^Relevant thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting a custom shop guitar...(Legator Group Buy)
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I know this is Legator we're talking about, and yes, I do know that they've been getting a lot of hate from the guitars from the 2015-2018 days but since then they've been under new management and new builders and they seem to have turned their public image around since so hear me out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevenstring.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this guy posted on here more


The combination of the topic and the dude's avatar legit made me think of that exact thread.

I really want to know what happened with that group buy. Did it become a total cluster with supply chain issues? Did it even get off the ground?

Did he get the other legator his evil sister was holding hostage?

I was SO tempted to necrobump on its one year anniversary, but I held strong.


----------



## bostjan

Yeah, there was a youtube video of that user playing a Lucas Man signature. I hope he figured out how not to get into a huge mess with a custom run that raised so many red flags, but I doubt we'll ever find out.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Kolaniak

Made this one just now.


Found this one on FB:


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## odibrom

Kolaniak said:


> View attachment 105583
> Made this one just now.
> 
> 
> Found this one on FB:
> View attachment 105584



These obviously had to show up... lol...


----------



## Kaura




----------



## bostjan

Kaura said:


> View attachment 105617




I don't think I've ever properly articulated this before, but I hate fade-outs. I know that's not how the song ends live, and I want to hear the way the song "really ends."


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> I don't think I've ever properly articulated this before, but I hate fade-outs. I know that's not how the song ends live, and I want to hear the way the song "really ends."


+1... specially since they aren't really played, they are recorded a bunch of times and the fade out is done at the mastering process... The fade outs should be executed by the musicians, not the producer...


----------



## Kaura

bostjan said:


> I don't think I've ever properly articulated this before, but I hate fade-outs. I know that's not how the song ends live, and I want to hear the way the song "really ends."



I think it's still better than what Dream Theater did with Pull Me Under.


----------



## bostjan

Kaura said:


> I think it's still better than what Dream Theater did with Pull Me Under.


No way, I love the ending of Pull Me U


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## odibrom

... that image is already viral...


----------



## BenjaminW

odibrom said:


> ... that image is already viral...


That's what happens when you

_slap_

those like/share buttons that make it viral.


----------



## TedEH

I was going to make a joke about it, but I was beat to the _punch_.


----------



## bostjan

I'm already seeing the meme on tee shirts in online ads.

Frankly, I now have a lot more respect for Chris Rock after the way he reacted to that. I can't imagine how awkward that must have been in front of so many people at such a "high class" affair.

Anyway. Meme. Discuss (or not):


----------



## John




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

bostjan said:


> I don't think I've ever properly articulated this before, but I hate fade-outs. I know that's not how the song ends live, and I want to hear the way the song "really ends."


I love them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## CanserDYI

Not music related, sue me.


----------



## Crungy

Not all musically related, put me in the lawsuit with @CanserDYI


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

Chris Rock has said that he won't press charges, but there are lawyers out there talking about how the prosecutor doesn't need the victim to press charges to pursue a battery case. And even if Smith tries the defence that the video of him doing it could have been faked, there are tons of witnesses. Plus, the prosecutor could simply point out the Fresh Prints all over Rock's face.

I guess Smith answered the age-old question: Will Smith? I guess he will.

I guess after filming Aladdin, Smith wanted to be not the only actor to be black and blue.

Rapper and entertainer Will Smith had just heard Smashmouth's lead singer had retired, and wanted to try out, since he always wanted to try Rock.

I guess Jada doesn't like jokes about baldness, oh Will, her loss.

I guess Smith was just jealous. He wanted to show that he could do a better job than Rock delivering the punchline.

Word is that Will was just giving Chris's face a high-five for knowing he was about to win the Oscar. If he had lost, he would have instead hit Rock bottom.


----------



## odibrom

There's a conspiracy theory running facebook that the slapping was fake/rehearsed... who knows, they're all actors...


----------



## spudmunkey

odibrom said:


> There's a conspiracy theory running facebook that the slapping was fake/rehearsed... who knows, they're all actors...


Eh, that's been a theory since the moment it happened. i think if it was faked, Chris would have had a better line, and he would have had material about it in his act last night.


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> Eh, that's been a theory since the moment it happened. i think if it was faked, Chris would have had a better line, and he would have had material about it in his act last night.



Yeah, Will looked pretty emotional with the thing, either when screaming at Chris Rock from his sit as when he went for the Oscar... That is hard to fake in real time... and his wife did make a "oh fuck, not again this shit" just after the joke and before the slapping... I think Will lost a good opportunity to just leave the show, that would be the greatest slap... but you know Americans, always hot headed...  .... wait, now don't you slap me please, Will you?... (pun intended)...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

chris rock has had that slap coming for a while tbh. didn't he make a whole movie about respecting black women's hair? and now he's clowning on a prominent black woman's hair. more like chris suck.


----------



## spudmunkey

wheresthefbomb said:


> chris rock has had that slap coming for a while tbh. didn't he make a whole movie about respecting black women's hair? and now he's clowning on a prominent black woman's hair. more like chris suck.


My own last post on the thread derail topic, but...why is the mere comparison of a woman to G.I. Jane supposed to be an insult?


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> My own last post on the thread derail topic, but...why is the mere comparison of a woman to G.I. Jane supposed to be an insult?


... probably because it was just one too many...?


----------



## Crungy

I can't imagine they'd fake that, it makes no sense to do that. Unless Will Smith wants to be hated, shunned and not work again. 

Not that Chris Rock is perfect, but I respect him for not going off on Will afterwards. He could have ANNIHILATED him after he sat down and was mouthing off.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> My own last post on the thread derail topic, but...why is the mere comparison of a woman to G.I. Jane supposed to be an insult?



I will do my best to address this without speaking for anyone. Black women often experience disproportionate disrespect in public spaces, even and sometimes especially from black men, and their hair specifically is a constant issue for them in public spaces in general with people feeling the need to comment/touch/etc. Not that it should even matter, because people should just mind their own MF business and not make punchlines out of other people's appearances, but she also has, and is outspoken about having, alopecia, a hair loss condition which also disproportionately affects black women.

So regardless of the intent of Chris' joke, it was tonedeaf at _very_ best, and this wasn't his first time targeting the Smith family or Jada. Hence the belated slap.

Chris Rock even made a documentary called "Good Hair" about black hair culture and the impact of the concept of "good hair" on women and young girls, he himself would be much more qualified to explain this than me which makes his joke all the more tonedeaf. He literally could've explained to himself why it was a bad idea. He just didn't.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Will also laughed at the joke, Chris leaned in for the slap with his hands behind his back, and the whole thing comes off as a complete work.


----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## John




----------



## vilk




----------



## Edika

John said:


>


I'm not getting this one. I understand it is a play on words on the guy's channel, but I'm not getting how the images tie with that.



Dineley said:


> View attachment 105928


Or this one as I don't follow this guy's channel. Does he only do clean tones?


----------



## spudmunkey

Edika said:


> Or this one as I don't follow this guy's channel. Does he only do clean tones?


He's got hundreds upon hundreds of pedal reviews on multiple channels, and for most of them, he includes, "But first, here's my clean tone" so you can tell what the effect is doing with that point of reference.


----------



## Kaura

John said:


>



Am I the only who got the reference? 



Edika said:


> I'm not getting this one. I understand it is a play on words on the guy's channel, but I'm not getting how the images tie with that.











Loss


Loss, also known as CADbortion, Loss.jpg and | || || |_, is a series of parodies based on a dramatic cartoon strip from the webcomic series Ctrl+Alt+Del in which the female lead suffers a miscarriage, which became a subject of widespread mockery among the readers.




knowyourmeme.com


----------



## Edika

Kaura said:


> Am I the only who got the reference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loss
> 
> 
> Loss, also known as CADbortion, Loss.jpg and | || || |_, is a series of parodies based on a dramatic cartoon strip from the webcomic series Ctrl+Alt+Del in which the female lead suffers a miscarriage, which became a subject of widespread mockery among the readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knowyourmeme.com


So this a type of meme that has it's origins in a webcomic? That is quite obscure lol! Plus I'm really having a hard time to understand how from the original webcomic, which I'm guessing is coming from the first image in the link, they ended up with the stick lines and then proceeded to make a meme out of it. I think I'm missing quite a bit of information to make it really click.

But in the context of the meme itself being about loss and using it with the Music is Win guy, that is quite good lol!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> So this a type of meme that has it's origins in a webcomic? That is quite obscure lol! Plus I'm really having a hard time to understand how from the original webcomic, which I'm guessing is coming from the first image in the link, they ended up with the stick lines and then proceeded to make a meme out of it. I think I'm missing quite a bit of information to make it really click.
> 
> But in the context of the meme itself being about loss and using it with the Music is Win guy, that is quite good lol!


it's literally about the positioning of the figures in the comic. That's what the lines are showing.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's literally about the positioning of the figures in the comic. That's what the lines are showing.


I saw that, I was just having a hard time believing that someone would consider this good meme material. I thought there was something more of a backstory to it, that had some kind of meaning in terms of the whole parody from the webcomic. As it is it's just seems like an extreeeeeeeeemely low brow effort.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Edika said:


> I saw that, I was just having a hard time believing that someone would consider this good meme material. I thought there was something more of a backstory to it, that had some kind of meaning in terms of the whole parody from the webcomic. As it is it's just seems like an extreeeeeeeeemely low brow effort.


It got picked up by 4chan and other internet trolls in the mid-to-late 2000's and they ran it into the ground and kept going like it was a Dragonball Z fight. Of course it's an extremely low brow effort.


----------



## BlackMastodon

For added effect, here's a visual of how the internet collectively takes even the slightest concept for a joke and rams it into the ground:


----------



## bostjan

Edika said:


> I saw that, I was just having a hard time believing that someone would consider this good meme material. I thought there was something more of a backstory to it, that had some kind of meaning in terms of the whole parody from the webcomic. As it is it's just seems like an extreeeeeeeeemely low brow effort.


That meme made its rounds in this thread at least once before. Numerous people were quite perplexed back then. Humour is completely subjective, I guess.


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> That meme made its rounds in this thread at least once before. Numerous people were quite perplexed back then. Humour is completely subjective, I guess.


Every time I see it I think I'm missing something because I don't get it, and then when I find out it's that I get mad.


----------



## John

bostjan said:


> That meme made its rounds in this thread at least once before. Numerous people were quite perplexed back then. Humour is completely subjective, I guess.



Yeah, there's some deep cuts every once in awhile as far as me-me related material has been concerned here. Some folks may not get them, others have opted to start an internet spat just for that. On the flipside at least others will understand, take it in stride and/or laugh along.

Humor is subjective for sure, but as a whole that's ok.


----------



## odibrom

If one doesn't like it, move on. If one wants to understand it, just ask. there is no need to dump the frustrations in fellow next door...

KEEP THE MEMES COMING, _tristezas não pagam dívidas_! (translate form Portuguese).


----------



## John




----------



## BlackMastodon

Penance for my sins in the meme thread:


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Edika said:


> I saw that, I was just having a hard time believing that someone would consider this good meme material. I thought there was something more of a backstory to it, that had some kind of meaning in terms of the whole parody from the webcomic. As it is it's just seems like an extreeeeeeeeemely low brow effort.





BlackMastodon said:


> Every time I see it I think I'm missing something because I don't get it, and then when I find out it's that I get mad.



In both of your defense, not only is the joke not good, but the original comic was not good. I think on some level there was at some point the intent of parodying the comic's awful attempt at dealing with grief, but that was lost in a blinding flash of whatever is happening to Cell a few posts back.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


>


 "Microtonal Death/Grind Parrotcore."


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè




----------



## John




----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


>


Chelsea went to the same church youth group as me in high school. I didn't know her very well but she was less snobbish and much friendlier to weirdos like me than most girls there. Weird to see that she's apparently now famous.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## wheresthefbomb

sleewell said:


>



This is so fucking relatable holy shit. Listening to ambient and drone music has ruined me. Now wherever I am I noticed the sounds of cooling fans, motors, etc, especially when there are multiples with overlapping patterns. Even the interplay of different turn signal blinker timing at a stoplight has become very interesting to me for similar reasons.

One time, my ex wife and I were both working on a burlesque show. The dancers were all on stage getting their wireless mics leveled, and when the sound guy first turned them on there was this many-layered feedback from all of them overlapping, like a patina of sound. It was awful and she and I were both like "this is beautiful" at the exact same time.


----------



## Demiurge

A few years ago after a snowstorm I was out shoveling and heard what sounded like someone blasting Meshuggah's New Millennium Cyanide Christ but no- it was a neighbor's dying snowblower. Still \m/ tho


----------



## bostjan

sleewell said:


>


I might have imagined it in my mind, but I'm pretty sure I had read a Tony Iommi interview years and years ago in a guitar magazine where he said that the industrial machines around Birmingham were the biggest inspiration for his guitar sound. One of the nifties tones I've ever managed to create myself was from a 14" concrete saw.


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> I'm pretty sure I had read a Tony Iommi interview years and years ago in a guitar magazine where he said that the industrial machines around Birmingham were the biggest inspiration for his guitar sound.



Well...i mean..."if tone is in the fingers", he was very right.


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> I might have imagined it in my mind, but I'm pretty sure I had read a Tony Iommi interview years and years ago in a guitar magazine where he said that the industrial machines around Birmingham were the biggest inspiration for his guitar sound. One of the nifties tones I've ever managed to create myself was from a 14" concrete saw.


Like one of these?


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Like one of these?
> View attachment 106090


YEEEEEEERRRRRight!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Late to the party but Loss is basically just a big in-joke and it can be very fun to find or hide more and more obscure references to it. I love it. It is a meme for memes sake.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

Random stranger: "Hi!"
Me: "Hi! You aren't going to try to sell me CBD gummies, are you?"
Random stranger: "Oh, heavens no! I would never do that. I'm just here to stab you and take your wallet."
Me: "Oh, thank goodness, carry on then"
Random stranger: "Actually, you know what is great at relieving stab wound pain, and isn't too hard on your wallet?"
Me: "Don't say it!"
Random stranger: "Introducing Vermont Honey Citrus Best CBD Gummy Product 2022 Miracle Cure Nonprescription Only $29.95 FREE SHIPPING Buy Now Act Fast!"
Me: "NOOOOOO!"


----------



## spudmunkey

"Ok, OK...I get it. You don't trust me. But what it I told you Blake Shelton was involved?"

"Well...why didn't you say so in the first place."


----------



## Alberto7

sleewell said:


>


I hear Meshuggah patterns everywhere. Especially when there's a Harley in traffic nearby. Brr br brr br brr br brr br brr


----------



## Seabeast2000

now I want to drone out to drone music but no gummies dammit!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> now I want to drone out to drone music but no gummies dammit!




Come to my house, I have amps and fuzz pedals and no neighbors and no CBD gummies.


----------



## spudmunkey

The real question is...are the CBD gummies keto-friendly?


----------



## Werecow

spudmunkey said:


> The real question is...are the CBD gummies keto-friendly?


Damn, that thread gave me a right chuckle for the 60 seconds i was on it.


----------



## John




----------



## Kaura

sleewell said:


>



Reminds me of this one time watching a video for Left 4 Dead on Youtube. I skipped the video and for a fracture of a second the noise of the zombie horde and gun blasts sounded like some sick death metal song. Also, I once almost busted a move when I was standing in my supervisor's office at work because he was printing a huge stack of some papers and the printer made a sick beat in an odd time signature.


----------



## gunshow86de

Syncing Meshuggah to dancing scenes/vids will never get old. And now there's a whole new album to pick from!


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## vilk

Can someone explain the Limp Bizkit Faith No More joke? I'm thinking it has to do with the tracks Break Stuff and Epic but I can't figure out what it means


----------



## spudmunkey

vilk said:


> Can someone explain the Limp Bizkit Faith No More joke? I'm thinking it has to do with the tracks Break Stuff and Epic but I can't figure out what it means.



I haven't seen the movie, so I'm not 100%, but I believe she is talking in all 3 panels (took me a few tries to come to that conclusion conclusion), and saying that FTM did rap/rock and are heros, but LB did it too, and they are hated. I think.


----------



## Kaura

I've had to walk past this red Jazz III at my work for a few days and it's bothering me to the point that I want to print a found-sign on our break room wall because I want to know who else plays guitar (and has excellent taste in picks).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> I haven't seen the movie, so I'm not 100%, but I believe she is talking in all 3 panels (took me a few tries to come to that conclusion conclusion), and saying that FTM did rap/rock and are heros, but LB did it too, and they are hated. I think.


ding ding


----------



## MFB

The difference is that one did it well, and the other is well, Faith No More; so take that for what you will.


----------



## Randy

_

_


----------



## spudmunkey

0


----------



## Manurack




----------



## sleewell




----------



## odibrom

@sleewell - I went to a concert last Friday to see a local thrash band. The sound was so loud and so uneven that everything was lost under the bass frequencies. The bass guitar's sound was like a solder blob, one couldn't even hear any perceivable note. Both guitars buried under that avalanche of bass frequencies. The vocalist scram with all he had in his lungs, but still, no word perceivable, not even between songs... sound tech you say?


----------



## Kolaniak




----------



## CanserDYI

Kolaniak said:


> View attachment 106542


Can you like, fucking not? Have you been watching me???


----------



## Randy

Kolaniak said:


> View attachment 106542


I skipped right to that last part.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

sleewell said:


> View attachment 106541



I remember playing a show at the local pub years ago. The sound guy asked me to turn down a couple times and then stopped, so I figured all was well. What I found out later was that the pub manager had asked him to turn me down so many times that he just turned my mic off and it was still too loud. Fortunately the sound guy was a buddy and we can all look back and laugh now. The bassist and I were also on the tail end of an acid trip that had started around 3am the night before, and _lot_ less sober than we thought we were by the time we got on stage. I'm still surprised we got through our set. Ah, youth.


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> I remember playing a show at the local pub years ago. The sound guy asked me to turn down a couple times and then stopped, so I figured all was well. What I found out later was that the pub manager had asked him to turn me down so many times that he just turned my mic off and it was still too loud. Fortunately the sound guy was a buddy and we can all look back and laugh now. The bassist and I were also on the tail end of an acid trip that had started around 3am the night before, and _lot_ less sober than we thought we were by the time we got on stage. I'm still surprised we got through our set. Ah, youth.


On the opposite end of the same spectrum, I played a gig at an American Legion hall once. One of the older patrons complained that we were too loud whilst we were still loading in. No one in the band really knew the manager there, but he was still quick to respond "They get even louder once the music kicks in!"


----------



## Crungy

That's fucking awesome lmao


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> On the opposite end of the same spectrum, I played a gig at an American Legion hall once. One of the older patrons complained that we were too loud whilst we were still loading in. No one in the band really knew the manager there, but he was still quick to respond "They get even louder once the music kicks in!"



Sometimes the audience is the show hahaha.

I was taken to a noise show in Sandusky, Ohio at a place called "Hot Dog Tony's." It was a full on classic Amerikan family restaurant, there were innocent people with their families, TVs playing infomercials in the background, and at one point there was even an old man who approached the stage to do an exaggerated pantomime of plugging his ears and making a stink face. It wasn't even that loud, but it was definitely _NOISE._

I can't imagine a better possible venue for a noise show.


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> I can't imagine a better possible venue for a noise show.



May I introduce you to a little venue called, Denny's?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> May I introduce you to a little venue called, Denny's?



You're not wrong. I need to book a set at the local Denny's. "Furthest North Drone Metal Family Dining Experience"


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> You're not wrong. I need to book a set at the local Denny's. "Furthest North Drone Metal Family Dining Experience"



That reminds me, this chick opened for GY!BE on Tuesday, might be up your alley since you like SWANS (her stuff is a bit bipolar in that it's either sad like this, or relatively light listening)


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> That reminds me, this chick opened for GY!BE on Tuesday, might be up your alley since you like SWANS (her stuff is a bit bipolar in that it's either sad like this, or relatively light listening)




Great recommendation, thanks! I like this a lot. Xylouris White opened for Godspeed when I saw them, also a really cool act. Would love to see Godspeed again, such a great show.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Kolaniak said:


> View attachment 106542


How dare you call me out like that. XD


----------



## LordCashew

Kolaniak said:


> View attachment 106542


If you could postpone the start of the "gifted kid" part to one year before the burnout, that would be entirely accurate for me. 

I've been burnt out for quite some time now, and just started looking at Focusrite interfaces a month or two ago. Planning to buy one soon. Like, for real.


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

John said:


>



I read that in this voice


----------



## LordCashew

John said:


>


Nothing about lyrical content/subject matter? This guy's a lightweight...


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## ImNotAhab

Oh my God, this is so accurate it actually gave me phantom eye pain.


----------



## Soya

Same here, I had one years ago and I remember it vividly.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive




----------



## bostjan

Bob Odenhammet is my one of my all time favourite comedians.


----------



## profwoot

odibrom said:


> @sleewell - I went to a concert last Friday to see a local thrash band. The sound was so loud and so uneven that everything was lost under the bass frequencies. The bass guitar's sound was like a solder blob, one couldn't even hear any perceivable note. Both guitars buried under that avalanche of bass frequencies. The vocalist scram with all he had in his lungs, but still, no word perceivable, not even between songs... sound tech you say?


This is pretty close to how I'd describe a recent John Mayer show I went to. Granted, we were in the balcony way over on one side (in a basketball arena) so it's probably a tough job, but Pino Palladino was lost to the kick drum sounding like a distant explosion. We got some good mids and highs; just the bass was washed out.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

bostjan said:


> Bob Odenhammet is my one of my all time favourite comedians.


Odenhammet sounds like it should be a NorseMetal band.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



The bassist in my old band had the MXR envelope filter with the same blue LED, he had a folded piece of toilet paper taped over the LED and it was still way too fucking bright. 

One cool thing you can do with super bright LEDs is blow smoke into them and be like "whoOoOaAoOah mAaAaaan"


----------



## Seabeast2000

EQD have FAA certified lights in a lot of their pedals.


----------



## odibrom

profwoot said:


> This is pretty close to how I'd describe a recent John Mayer show I went to. Granted, we were in the balcony way over on one side (in a basketball arena) so it's probably a tough job, but Pino Palladino was lost to the kick drum sounding like a distant explosion. We got some good mids and highs; just the bass was washed out.


well, probably my phrasing wasn't the best, I meant to say that the Bass was all over the place burying everything. The bass frequencies were so even balanced that the bass guitar itself was punch in the chest without any definition at all, and so was the kick... sound technician...? yeah, right...


----------



## CanserDYI

I can't breathe lolol


----------



## Soya

That's fantastic


----------



## High Plains Drifter

wheresthefbomb said:


> The bassist in my old band had the MXR envelope filter with the same blue LED, he had a folded piece of toilet paper taped over the LED and it was still way too fucking bright.
> 
> One cool thing you can do with super bright LEDs is blow smoke into them and be like "whoOoOaAoOah mAaAaaan"


I have that same pedal as well as a couple others with blinding signal lights. One of them I put several layers of blue painters tape over... Yeah one piece wasn't enough. And on the other two I used an automotive tint paint ( intended for smoking headlight lenses). Few layers of the tint-paint and the glow of the bubs are much more tolerable.


----------



## Crungy

Interesting with the tint! I have some Darkglass pedals that could use that. 

Another bass offender on blinding LEDS is Aguilar. Ive had a couple Tone Hammer 500's that had two of these death rays right next to each other.


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Interesting with the tint! I have some Darkglass pedals that could use that.


I only use dark glass on my darkglass pedals. 



It's amazing to me how high intensity LEDs have worked their way into ubiquity, yet diffusive lenses are becoming increasingly rare. I personally own dozens of devices that I've either attacked the lenses with acetone, packed tissue paper over the LED's, fashioned mostly-opaque white plastic covers, etc., all to either make the indicator lights less unidirectional or less intense. Anything I've built from a kit has had the LED tested, and, sometimes, the series resistor upped to bring down the intensity. Not every blinking light needs to be a burning laser. Sometimes just bright enough to tell its on is perfect.


----------



## Crungy




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> EQD have FAA certified lights in a lot of their pedals.
> 
> View attachment 106709



Yeah, I have the Arrows and Afterneath and had a Disaster Transport for a while, all with incredibly bright white LEDs. Pharaoh also has a very bright green LED. I like my board under-lighting everything and projecting colors onto the ceiling though, I just keep my eyeballs out of the danger zone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## John

LiveOVErdrive said:


> View attachment 106679



Diddley oblong headless instrument Wahmett is one of the better thespians of our time. It's a pity the Academy insists on snubbing him, however.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> EQD have FAA certified lights in a lot of their pedals.
> 
> View attachment 106709



I bought MXR's 10-band eq, the black one with red LEDs. Then I upgraded to the silver one with blue LED's. I never even used it enough to determine if it sounded any better or was quieter, I got rid of it and went back to the "old" one just because of the seating bright blue LEDs.


----------



## Wc707




----------



## spudmunkey

Interesting take, Mick...





Interesting...but stupid!


----------



## Demiurge

^Most of the music that I like could be classified under the very biggest big-tent classification of rock. That said, stuff like this with Jagger and whoeverthefuck, just shows how treating rock as some sort of torch that must be kept ablaze has run its course. Rock is neither alive nor dead. It's music and anyone can make it if they want regardless of its net popularity in mainstream culture. What else do people want?


----------



## Hollowway

Demiurge said:


> What else do people want?


To have something to write about.  Honestly, I feel like 99% of "News" isn't newsworthy. I think your take is spot on, but we'll see a bunch of articles about it, anyway.


----------



## CanserDYI

God I wish MGK's child diddlin' ass would just get kicked off the face of the planet. Literally the cringiest person in the celebrity crowd at the moment it feels like. Such a twat.


----------



## Crungy

My favorite offering of "rock is dead" was from Chris Martin. A very not rock band that was pretty much edm at the time (2015 or so). 

Now has songs that would definitely qualify as rock.


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> God I wish MGK's child diddlin' ass would just get kicked off the face of the planet. Literally the cringiest person in the celebrity crowd at the moment it feels like. Such a twat.


He's a diddler? I had not heard that!


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> He's a diddler? I had not heard that!


Might as well be, dude basically goes up to bat for pedo's every time he can, so might as well be a diddler.


----------



## Crungy

Oh gross, fuck that. I say fuck him regardless he just seems like a mega turd, but that's more fuel for the fire.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Might as well be, dude basically goes up to bat for pedo's every time he can, so might as well be a diddler.



LOL with no context I thought this was about a poster here.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive




----------



## Crungy

Man I'd be raging too


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> Man I'd be raging too


against the machines?


----------



## Crungy

ESPECIALLY the machines


----------



## Randy




----------



## John




----------



## Randy




----------



## Crungy

Randy said:


> View attachment 106950



I think Peter is looking down in approval on this one


----------



## John




----------



## beerandbeards

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Odenhammet sounds like it should be a NorseMetal band.


Oðinamloði


----------



## John




----------



## sleewell




----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

sleewell said:


> View attachment 107179


Whoever owns one of these, I hope you play a Kramer guitar with Cosmo Black hardware.

Also, incidentally, there was a furniture store chain in the Detroit area called "Art Van."


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell

bostjan said:


> Whoever owns one of these, I hope you play a Kramer guitar with Cosmo Black hardware.
> 
> Also, incidentally, there was a furniture store chain in the Detroit area called "Art Van."




yea art van was all over the state but i believe they went out of business a few years back.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Whoever owns one of these, I hope you play a Kramer guitar with Cosmo Black hardware.
> 
> Also, incidentally, there was a furniture store chain in the Detroit area called "Art Van."



Mel Farr Super Star for a Far Better Deal.


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Whoever owns one of these, I hope you play a Kramer guitar with Cosmo Black hardware.
> 
> Also, incidentally, there was a furniture store chain in the Detroit area called "Art Van."


Im from around the area and totally thought this was about the furniture store not going to lie hah.


----------



## bostjan

sleewell said:


> yea art van was all over the state but i believe they went out of business a few years back.


An old buddy of mine worked there. IIRC, they closed permanently in 2020.



Seabeast2000 said:


> Mel Farr Super Star for a Far Better Deal.


Ever seen the Comedy Central series "The Detroiters?" They spoofed a ton of Detroit area local commercials; you might get a kick out of the show. The scene where everyone does the hustle to Stevie Wonder really got me. True story, until I moved away, I had no idea that people ever did the hustle to any other song, so when I joined a dance band and someone requested the Hustle at a wedding, I made an ass of myself and started playing "My Eyes Don't Cry No More."

There were a ton of weird-ass Detroit local commercials - It's always savings time at Farmer Jack, it's just a matter of fact - 29 or twofa fifty! - No job's too big; no job's too small; we're father and son; we do it all! - Me and dog want you to go to Telegraph Road right now; get a good deal - Sexy Specs! Even 30+ years after some of these aired, the damned slogans are still burned into my brain. Even Mr. Belvediere's stupid phone number Tyler 8-7100 is still taking up real estate in my head. He's probably long retired or dead and phone numbers haven't had the names of the neighbourhoods in them since the 80's, but what can you do?


----------



## CanserDYI

Wait I didnt know it closed, we still have an open one here in Toledo. Weird.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackMastodon

Mr. Alan's and Sam Bernstein are legendary.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 107237



I feel like death metal bands got everybody on board with the whole "long sleeves with words on the sleeve" thing and now it's _everywhere_. Personally I'm not complaining, I think it's hilarious and absurd and completely befitting of our times.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> I feel like death metal bands got everybody on board with the whole "long sleeves with words on the sleeve" thing and now it's _everywhere_. Personally I'm not complaining, I think it's hilarious and absurd and completely befitting of our times.



Everyone wants to look metal until its time to do metal shit.


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> I feel like death metal bands got everybody on board with the whole "long sleeves with words on the sleeve" thing and now it's _everywhere_. Personally I'm not complaining, I think it's hilarious and absurd and completely befitting of our times.


Probably djent would have been way more popular if it had a unique look defining it other than hipster.

As much as I hate that, you've got to leave a memorable impression if you want to be memorable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## estin

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 104106


New Aphex Twin album cover has been leaked!


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 107451


Keep in mind that's just an _average. _ You don't need to stop at 7. You can eat as many as you want.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 107451


That's totally untrue!


....



It's actually way more than that!


----------



## Crungy

I'm trying to cut back


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I eat shitty little distortion pedals like you for breakfast!


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 107475



This one time, my friends grindcore band got booked to play at the local fair. I'm not sure if the organizer didn't listen to their music, or had never heard of grindcore, but shortly into their sets she started having a absolute shit fit. First, she had the sound guy turn everything down. When they weren't any quieter after that, she decided that they were done, and had the sound guy turn them all the way off. They still continued to play, absolutely melting faces, until she physically went up on stage and started unplugging their amps.

Now, I will be the first to admit that my friend's grindcore band named "Prolapse" was probably not the best choice for the local fair, but she created that entire situation through her negligence. That was her last year working there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb




----------



## Crungy

Ayyyyyyyy lol


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> View attachment 107604


*literally 100 times each.


Also... Here's a free drum tab for like 60 ACDC songs:

CC -x-------------------------------------
HH ---x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x
SD ------x---------x---------x---------x-
BD -x----------x---------x---------x----


----------



## Crungy

I thought that was Metallica?


----------



## TedEH

I thought it was gonna be Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> I thought that was Metallica?


You'd have to either a) insert a measure of 15/16 once every verse, if it was old Metallica or b) replace the snare drum with an empty cookie tin if it was new Metallica.



TedEH said:


> I thought it was gonna be Cannibal Corpse.


You'd have to alternate that drum tab with half time and a couple incoherent blasts


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> I thought it was gonna be Cannibal Corpse.



Savage burn.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 107613


This is actually genius. I can remember a ridiculous number of Ibby model names. Password problem solved!


----------



## John




----------



## Kaura




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Crungy

I'd write jizz on it, or better yet "jizz on it"


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Okay, this one made me audibly laugh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

i


Crungy said:


> I'd write jizz on it, or better yet "jizz on it"


Is that the "circuit board gooping" i've always heard about.


----------



## Crungy

Makes your leads super creamy


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## lurè

John said:


>


Man, I loved By the Way tbh


----------



## Shoeless_jose

So was reading article about tragic loss of Black Dahlia Murder singer. And at the end of the article.... This felt like a meme


----------



## Crungy

I would assume it was the fans and not the band that had that corrected?


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> I would assume it was the fans and not the band that had that corrected?


Probably most likely black metal fans who are NOT fans of the band.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

The production value on his death was too good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Idk if this deserves it's own thread or not, but I loved this.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



Fitting, since the answer is Blood, Sugar, Sex, Magik


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## mastapimp

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 107882


That Aerials performance was still orders of magnitude better than anything he's put out originally. The rest of the interview was such a struggle to listen to. The guy has a hard time conversing.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

mastapimp said:


> That Aerials performance was still orders of magnitude better than anything he's put out originally. The rest of the interview was such a struggle to listen to. The guy has a hard time conversing.


And I'm just sitting here going "but that's the chop suey music video!" 

Whos the other guy?


----------



## Crungy

TobleKornone... I don't see why it wasn't a massive hit with a name like that


----------



## mastapimp

LiveOVErdrive said:


> And I'm just sitting here going "but that's the chop suey music video!"
> 
> Whos the other guy?


Machine Gun Kelly did an interview on Howard Stern about a month or 2 back and performed a lackluster cover of Aerials.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 107882
> View attachment 107887


1. I also had to look that up. Pretty awful. I'm certain I've heard drunk and high karaoke singers do better.

2. Maybe it's part of the reason Korn has been so successful, but they just look like regular 90's Americans, at least in that photo. If you are saying that they are fatter than Nsynch, though, which one is the fatone?


----------



## John




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

John said:


>


I have never in my life wanted anything as much as I have nickelback to release a tech death album.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> 2. Maybe it's part of the reason Korn has been so successful, but they just look like regular 90's Americans, at least in that photo. If you are saying that they are fatter than Nsynch, though, which one is the fatone?





https://fatonesorlando.com/


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



if you consider the cost of one nickel back concert this is a real bargain


----------



## Kaura

John said:


>


----------



## John




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

John said:


>


Fun fact, the "algorithm" is just Mark Zuckerberg listening to your music and saying "nah that's shit". He has to listen to every song posted.


----------



## Crungy

He can do that because he is an android or some non-human life force


----------



## bostjan

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Fun fact, the "algorithm" is just Mark Zuckerberg listening to your music and saying "nah that's shit". He has to listen to every song posted.


Sounds like Luna and I need to release an experimental album called "Fuckerberg." 90+ minutes of a parrot squaking followed by 90 minutes of pointless guitar noodling and then 90 minutes of just whispering "Fuckerberg."


----------



## John




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idk if this deserves it's own thread or not, but I loved this.



Who the fuck are these two marks?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

John said:


>


KISS was apparently scary up to about Alive! Then they turned into a very Hollywood act (76-78). Following that, they turned into a Vegas sideshow (79-81). 

The singles tend to be pretty men, whereas their deeper cuts are much more entertaining.


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Who the fuck are these two marks?



I only recognize one of them (the one in the suit), because he hosts some shtick on YT, but truthfully you don't need to remember either of them.

Apparently his show has been a round for a couple of years and they've done one thing I've enjoyed (a cover of Oingo Boingo's "Dead Man's Party")


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> and then 90 minutes of just whispering "Fuckerberg."




But with lots of weird stereo panning and layering and looping ala Diamanda Galas


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## wheresthefbomb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



But every hardcore guitarist looks like this. Is that the joke?


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

John said:


>


Ouch


----------



## wheresthefbomb

also here is some word art OC for you, based on a true story


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 108197




https://thehardtimes.net/music/deafheaven-bassist-falls-asleep-onstage/


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> https://thehardtimes.net/music/deafheaven-bassist-falls-asleep-onstage/


Speaking of the Hard Times, this made me LOL:

Doom Metal Drummer


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## vilk

sleewell said:


> View attachment 107179


I hope they didn't miss the opportunity to label that toggle switch so that it flips between "import" and "export"


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuck it. I'm just going to build my own ironbird.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pedal makers are catching on.


----------



## John




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

John said:


>


I need to know what that turquoise Rd-looking thing is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't shit talk Mug



LiveOVErdrive said:


> I need to know what that turquoise Rd-looking thing is.



Balaguer hyperion


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is there an Axe guitar yet? There really should be.


----------



## CanserDYI

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is there an Axe guitar yet? There really should be.


Didn't Gene Simmons have one?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is there an Axe guitar yet? There really should be.



the next AxeFX unit will have digital male body spray modeling software


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


>


----------



## Seabeast2000

CanserDYI said:


> Didn't Gene Simmons have one?


He did but it smelt of sweaty Aquanet.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> the next AxeFX unit will have digital male body spray modeling software


Sandalwood preset my go to.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> Sandalwood preset my go to.




Sandalwood is nice but I prefer something a little more astringent to cover up my funky musk. Tea tree or die.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> Sandalwood is nice but I prefer something a little more astringent to cover up my funky musk. Tea tree or die.



Crayon FTW.


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Do you think they have candy?


----------



## LordCashew

LiveOVErdrive said:


> View attachment 108461
> 
> Do you think they have candy?


Sheesh the thumbnail is dark enough I thought it could be a recording studio. At first glance it kind of looked like the painting on the left was a window into the live room and there were recording consoles under it instead of tables. Was wondering if Google had mischaracterized a Sweetwater facility as a restaurant until I saw the table settings in the middle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 108591



I remember playing Stinkfist on my public radio show in my teens, I said the name on air too. I literally had no idea, I just thought it was a boppin' tune.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

And one does not simply walk 200 feet to the neighborhood garbage room to get rid off the said string clippings until they've sat on the bedside counter for 6 months.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Kaura said:


> View attachment 108716
> 
> 
> And one does not simply walk 200 feet to the neighborhood garbage room to get rid off the said string clippings until they've sat on the bedside counter for 6 months.



This sounds like a great way to end up with a needle in the bottom of your foot


----------



## spudmunkey

Shots fired, with that caption below...


----------



## spudmunkey

Dbl post


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## GTR0B




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 108818


I was wondering when this one would pop up here...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

shitty chinese clones= bad
shitty merican clones=gud


----------



## John




----------



## BlackMastodon

Are those the tabs for br br deng?


----------



## Soya

Yes


----------



## John

BlackMastodon said:


> Are those the tabs for br br deng?


Yes.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

John said:


> Yes.


I think you mean "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAdrg"


----------



## John

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Fixed:


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

John said:


> Fixed:



That is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## bostjan

John said:


> Fixed:




Something I made (well if mashing up two things is "made") ages ago.


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

Uncle Rick out there reppin Loverboy in 2022


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 109164


I would argue The Beatles invented it in 1968 with the release of Helter Skelter


----------



## vilk

Nvm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## bostjan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Because of the brand name or because wakkadka wakkadka bow chka wow-wow, if you know what I mean?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bostjan said:


> Because of the brand name or because wakkadka wakkadka bow chka wow-wow, if you know what I mean?


Pretty sure it's because people were bitching about the pride flag icon (because Facebook is a shithole), so they were calling them all Crybabies.


----------



## Crungy

People are such turds. Especially those that are extra vocal on Facebook with their shit opinions.


----------



## John




----------



## BlackMastodon

*O O **F*


----------



## Crungy

Big oof and eww


----------



## Tree

Crungy said:


> Big oof and eww


Big off and eww, *and *true


----------



## Crungy

Unfortunately yeah, creeps gonna creep.


----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

"We have to release another album, guys, I need to raise some money" never had a darker meaning...


----------



## MFB

AILD is supposedly touring this summer, then the drummer backed out due to "interpersonal differences" (read as: one member tried to have someone kill his own wife), and I think at this point the only one besides Tim who might still be in is the bassist.


----------



## John

MFB said:


> AILD is supposedly touring this summer, then the drummer backed out due to "interpersonal differences" (read as: one member tried to have someone kill his own wife), and I think at this point the only one besides Tim who might still be in is the bassist.


No, Josh left the band entirely (currently filling in for Spiritbox) not too long before the drummer backed away. The only one left from the band's own revolving door lineup is Phil the guitarist. Otherwise, it's mainly Unearth covering the rest of the vacant positions over the touring cycle.


----------



## MFB

John said:


> No, Josh left the band entirely (currently filling in for Spiritbox) not too long before the drummer backed away. The only one left from the band's own revolving door lineup is Phil the guitarist. Otherwise, it's just Unearth covering the rest of the vacant positions over the touring cycle.



Oh damn, I must have missed that then and mixed him up with Phil (every dude in metalcore bands look alike). Super bummed that Bill left Spiritbox, his tone from Mara Effect Pt. 1 is very high on my list of go-to's, but solid as hell gig for Josh to fill in on.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

They're never not As I Lay DIYing to me now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## spudmunkey

Jesus Playing Guitar Canvas Artwork by Bekir Ceylan | iCanvas


Shop "Jesus Playing Guitar" Canvas Wall Art by Bekir Ceylan in a variety of sizes, with framed options available. On Sale Today! Free Shipping & Returns.




www.icanvas.com













Not with that Tele, he aint...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The guitar in the first one is so trashy it comes full circle to being art again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 109327







Eating french fries at the bowling alley, ~2010ish


----------



## Hollowway

@KnightBrolaire that RHCP got an audible chuckle out of me.  The B-52s one is right up there, too!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Hollowway said:


> @KnightBrolaire that RHCP got an audible chuckle out of me.  The B-52s one is right up there, too!


Same. Those were instant reposts to my friends group chat.


----------



## John




----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## spudmunkey

Furtive Glance said:


> View attachment 109447


Saw a listing yesterday where he spent several sentence explaining why his unsigned guitar was more valuable than signed ones.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

spudmunkey said:


> Saw a listing yesterday where he spent several sentence explaining why his unsigned guitar was more valuable than signed ones.


I mean, I'd probably be willing to pay more for an unsigned one. Not a lot more, but some. I'd treat it more or less the same as if there was a bunch of stickers on the guitar.


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> Saw a listing yesterday where he spent several sentence explaining why his unsigned guitar was more valuable than signed ones.


With nothing to authenticate I suppose?


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> With nothing to authenticate I suppose?


Not even that, it was just about how many guitars Steve Vai signs, so it's more unusual to find a pristine one he didn't.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


>



NSFW, but their song "NSFW" is my second favourite after the one you posted.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


>




I love that the Count rose from a coffin guitar case, really nice touch. If it weren't for the joints and liquor I might've filed this one away for the kiddies.


----------



## TedEH

After the closure of the dump-spam thread (which, to be fair, I'm glad was closed quickly), I am left with some thoughts that aren't serious enough for any other thread than this one:

a) I'm noticing a lot of spam threads lately.

b) Haha. Dump.

c) I'm so desensitized from work - where it's very common to hear people say "oh no, my [application] crashed, _I'll take a dump and send it to you_". It warms my heart to see others enjoying the joke.

That's all. Carry on.


----------



## MFB

Is that the chocolate thunder one that was basically like some thinking that thread was his own god damn blogspot or what?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Is that the chocolate thunder one that was basically like some thinking that thread was his own god damn blogspot or what?



Can't be, that one is still here, also that thread is a treasure you shut your mouth.


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## Adieu

spudmunkey said:


> Jesus Playing Guitar Canvas Artwork by Bekir Ceylan | iCanvas
> 
> 
> Shop "Jesus Playing Guitar" Canvas Wall Art by Bekir Ceylan in a variety of sizes, with framed options available. On Sale Today! Free Shipping & Returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.icanvas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with that Tele, he aint...
> View attachment 109265



Why is Fat Gsus holding an ugly-azz Epiphone?


----------



## spudmunkey

TedEH said:


> a) I'm noticing a lot of spam threads lately.


Every night, there's multiple new spam threads for CBD gummies, weight lost gummies, leaky gut gummies, etc.


----------



## bostjan

spudmunkey said:


> Every night, there's multiple new spam threads for CBD gummies, weight lost gummies, leaky gut gummies, etc.


You're only seeing them, because you haven't tried NEW PRODUCT ANTI-SPAM SPAM-BLOCKING EXCELLENT QUALITY VALUE GUMMIES!


----------



## spudmunkey

bostjan said:


> You're only seeing them, because you haven't tried NEW PRODUCT ANTI-SPAM SPAM-BLOCKING EXCELLENT QUALITY VALUE GUMMIES!


My favorite is what the title of the "article" and the URL include something like, "Is DeToxIt legit or a scam?" and it's just an ad for DeToxIt or whatever bullshit so it's clearly a scam.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> You're only seeing them, because you haven't tried NEW PRODUCT ANTI-SPAM SPAM-BLOCKING EXCELLENT QUALITY VALUE GUMMIES!



I get my spam directly from a can like god intended.


----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Furtive Glance

That SOAD Borat one got me good.

Same template as before because I'm lazy and uncreative:


----------



## StevenC

lurè said:


> View attachment 109756


I feel like progressive metal would have worked better than tool in this circumstance.


----------



## CanserDYI

Also, isnt tool stoner rock? Im actually not sure there is a better genre for them...?


----------



## Crungy

Idk, that looks like a mega tool fan kind of joint to roll.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


>


That's great! Literally got me laughing out loud. Not sure how I didn't see that coming as soon as I read Anthony Kiedis.



CanserDYI said:


> Also, isnt tool stoner rock? Im actually not sure there is a better genre for them...?


When I was a teenager, I thought Tool was a great band. They were never like one of my top ten, but I respected that they had a unique style and sound. To this day, I have not heard any band that sounds just like them. There are maybe only a handful of popular bands that can have that honestly said about them.

That said, Tool fans used to be obnoxious. Kind of like all of the negative things about Rush fans and all of the negative things about Marilyn Manson fans blended together. I think, though, that at some point, the memes about Tool fans being obnoxious got more obnoxious than their subject material. I'm not saying that about the meme in this thread, because it's pretty funny how it resonates. But the music memes groups on facebook, circa 2016, were just absolutely dominated with unfunny Tool memes. It's sort of like how Nickleback was kind of a formulaic unoriginal band, and people absolutely shat all over them to the point where Nickleback was cringe, but hating on Nickleback was far more cringe. Like, I know it all started out with a good point, and then it was all just fun and memes, but then it just went too far because people in general don't know when it's time to move on to new material.

But yeah, Tool, to me, is one of those bands that rides the fence between rock and metal, and they seem to be strongly associated (at least in meme culture) with either stoners or pretentious douches.


----------



## lurè

yeah i feel the same, Tool fans ruined Tool for me. I'm not a huge fan myself (I only like Lateralus) but I can appreciate the unique sound and style which can be appealing. 
The only problem has been the amount of mental masturbation on how about they were some kind of geniuses and everyone were just plebs.


----------



## LordCashew

bostjan said:


> That said, Tool fans used to be obnoxious. Kind of like all of the negative things about Rush fans and all of the negative things about Marilyn Manson fans blended together. I think, though, that at some point, the memes about Tool fans being obnoxious got more obnoxious than their subject material. I'm not saying that about the meme in this thread, because it's pretty funny how it resonates. But the music memes groups on facebook, circa 2016, were just absolutely dominated with unfunny Tool memes. It's sort of like how Nickleback was kind of a formulaic unoriginal band, and people absolutely shat all over them to the point where Nickleback was cringe, but hating on Nickleback was far more cringe. Like, I know it all started out with a good point, and then it was all just fun and memes, but then it just went too far because people in general don't know when it's time to move on to new material.


I've enjoyed Tool's music for a long time. But seeing them in concert is always a little disillusioning because of well, their fans... I see a lot of things I'd rather not be associated with.  

But what about FFDP? Will hating on them ever be more cringe than they are themselves? Is it even possible?


----------



## StevenC

Look, it's 2022. Tesseract has been in popular vocabulary for a decade now. The meme could have given us that credit.


----------



## MFB

StevenC said:


> Look, it's 2022. Tesseract has been in popular vocabulary for a decade now. The meme could have given us that credit.



Thank you Marvel Cinematic Universe


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Thank you Marvel Cinematic Universe



Actually, I learned the word Tesseract from the movie Hypercube, which was not very good but was less bad than Cube Zero.


----------



## bostjan

I paid tens of thousands of dollars to go to a university to learn the word tesseract, only to have movies like hypercube and avengers normalize it.


----------



## MFB

bostjan said:


> I paid tens of thousands of dollars to go to a university to learn the word tesseract, only to have movies like hypercube and avengers normalize it.



Just think, if we had Adieu's way, kids would be shown those movies in school, so you wouldn't even be able to brag about learning it at university


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Just think, if we had Adieu's way, kids would be shown those movies in school, so you wouldn't even be able to brag about learning it at university



NGL That movie definitely sparked an interest in physics in me, and I wrote a pretty fucking solid paper in a Lit Crit class drawing comparisons between TS Eliot's Journey of the Magi and (my very pedestrian understanding of) multiverse theory. I've never been prouder of a B+ in my life, that class was hard as fuck and the teacher was a jerk. I still failed it but I'll never not be proud of that paper, I worked hard on it.


----------



## John

wheresthefbomb said:


> NGL That movie definitely sparked an interest in physics in me, and I wrote a pretty fucking solid paper in a Lit Crit class drawing comparisons between TS Eliot's Journey of the Magi and (my very pedestrian understanding of) multiverse theory. I've never been prouder of a B+ in my life, that class was hard as fuck and the teacher was a jerk. I still failed it but I'll never not be proud of that paper, I worked hard on it.



Deviating from meme territory for a moment- I'd be interested in reading it, if you are willing to share what you wrote.
Some of those lit related courses back in the day had some tripe here and there (standardized test materials have been especially notorious, in this regard). But on the bright side, there's a plethora of good and substantial material worth covering. And I'd like to think the latter outweighed the former, overall.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


> Deviating from meme territory for a moment- I'd be interested in reading it, if you are willing to share what you wrote.
> Some of those lit related courses back in the day had some tripe here and there (standardized test materials have been especially notorious, in this regard). But on the bright side, there's a plethora of good and substantial material worth covering. And I'd like to think the latter outweighed the former, overall.



I appreciate your interest but unfortunately, that's three or four dead MacBooks ago at this point. 

I agree, I really enjoyed aspects of that course and a lot of the readings, but the atmosphere between the teacher and other students was really pretentious in a way that made me feel stupid and very unwelcome in the classroom. I was also a lazy 19y.o shit but that was the only class I just stopped going to that semester, and I really liked it for the first couple weeks.


----------



## StevenC

MFB said:


> Just think, if we had Adieu's way, kids would be shown those movies in school, so you wouldn't even be able to brag about learning it at university


Now this is an SSO meme


----------



## youngthrasher9

I lol’d.


----------



## Bodes

youngthrasher9 said:


> I lol’d.
> View attachment 109909



Nah, we only call our mates that...


----------



## Crungy

What would the proper Australian thing to say be in that meme instead of cunt?


----------



## Edika

But I liked Hypercube . I never saw the original Cube as I'm not of a fan of escape trap horror type movies, and only was more interested in Hypercube due to the physic concepts of the rooms. I mean rooms where you rapidly age, due to time dilation, multiple versions of yourself and collapsing tesseracts is far more interesting to me than death by flamethrowers, spikes or moving walls because you chose the wrong room.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Adieu

bostjan said:


> I paid tens of thousands of dollars to go to a university to learn the word tesseract, only to have movies like hypercube and avengers normalize it.



You wasted your money.

Kevin Sorbo, who's about as dumb as a rock, was using that word on TV 20+ years ago.


----------



## Bodes

Crungy said:


> What would the proper Australian thing to say be in that meme instead of cunt?



"piss off, mate. I'm sinking beers. Go annoy the missus!"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Edika said:


> But I liked Hypercube . I never saw the original Cube as I'm not of a fan of escape trap horror type movies, and only was more interested in Hypercube due to the physic concepts of the rooms. I mean rooms where you rapidly age, due to time dilation, multiple versions of yourself and collapsing tesseracts is far more interesting to me than death by flamethrowers, spikes or moving walls because you chose the wrong room.



I liked it too, it had a ton of potential but I just felt like the overall result was a lot weaker than Cube. 

Cube is in a realm of its own as far as escape trap horror but that's in large part due to the expansions on the story the other movies brought. Even Cube Zero had some interesting contributions, despite being largely awful. Overall a cool/compelling setting that I wish had been developed with a little more care.


----------



## Crungy

Bodes said:


> "piss off, mate. I'm sinking beers. Go annoy the missus!"


Doing God's work, thank you!


----------



## spudmunkey

"Ugh, fuckin Biden-flation, amirite?"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Bodes

Crungy said:


> Doing God's work, thank you






They even had to ban our Federal politicians from calling a member from another party 'mate', as they all knew what they really meant. Politians can now only refer to other politicians by their official title when on Parliament floor. "I ask the member for Bruce to retract their last statement", etc.
Yes, there is a electorate called Bruce, I live in it. Insert a Monty Python meme.


----------



## StevenC

Bodes said:


> View attachment 109942
> 
> 
> They even had to ban our Federal politicians from calling a member from another party 'mate', as they all knew what they really meant. Politians can now only refer to other politicians by their official title when on Parliament floor. "I ask the member for Bruce to retract their last statement", etc.
> Yes, there is a electorate called Bruce, I live in it. Insert a Monty Python meme.


So no honourable and learned cunts in Parliament?


----------



## Bodes

StevenC said:


> So no honourable and learned cunts in Parliament?


I think they gave away with the honourable part, they don't want to be caught lying in Parliament... all our Pollies are corrupt....


----------



## CanserDYI

Its so funny because c**t is like a REAL swear word where i live. Kids and grannies to priests are dropping f and s bombs everywhere, but someone drop a C bomb and you might as well have stabbed them in the side.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> Its so funny because c**t is like a REAL swear word where i live. Kids and grannies to priests are dropping f and s bombs everywhere, but someone drop a C bomb and you might as well have stabbed them in the side.


Americans are just so bad at swearing.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> Americans are just so bad at swearing.


Yeah, literally 30 minutes north into Canada and its fuck this, cunt that. I wholeheartedly apologize to the rest of the world for my backwards ass country who act like absolute madmen animals at the exact same time as acting like pearl clutching bible humpers, its seriously fucking weird.


----------



## Seabeast2000

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah, literally 30 minutes north into Canada and its fuck this, cunt that. I wholeheartedly apologize to the rest of the world for my backwards ass country who act like absolute madmen animals at the exact same time as acting like pearl clutching bible humpers, its seriously fucking weird.


We get a new 10 commandments every few decades.


----------



## Randy




----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah, literally 30 minutes north into Canada and its fuck this, cunt that. I wholeheartedly apologize to the rest of the world for my backwards ass country who act like absolute madmen animals at the exact same time as acting like pearl clutching bible humpers, its seriously fucking weird.


On the other hand, it is kind of nice to have one word in your arsenal that universally indicates a top-tier level of frustration/anger. When all other "swears" are used merely as accents in casual conversation, it's helpful to have one that's got some bite to it, and isn't racist.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

spudmunkey said:


> On the other hand, it is kind of nice to have one word in your arsenal that universally indicates a top-tier level of frustration/anger. When all other "swears" are used merely as accents in casual conversation, it's helpful to have one that's got some bite to it, and isn't racist.


Not racist, no, but very sexist. Best avoided. 

If you want to go full nuclear, call them a "buttwipe" and revel in their confusion.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Man, I wish there weren't such sexist connotations behind the word, because phonetically it gets the point across so fucking well. Suppose it's a pretty privileged stance to take to try to say "I'm using this historically sexist word in a non-sexist way because I like how it fits into my vocabulary."


----------



## spudmunkey

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Not racist, no, but very sexist. Best avoided.
> 
> If you want to go full nuclear, call them a "buttwipe" and revel in their confusion.



Two of the three times I can think of when I've heard someone use it in anger, they were women, saying it to men. The third, was one man to another.

That said, I've seen it said to a women, by a man, many times in jest (often times, though, with ill intent).


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Seabeast2000

Someone hates metalheads.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> View attachment 110006
> 
> 
> View attachment 110007
> 
> 
> View attachment 110008
> 
> 
> View attachment 110009


does the cough syrup have to have codeine? lol


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> does the cough syrup have to have codeine? lol


Probably


----------



## John




----------



## BlackMastodon

I don't know why but the mental image of a bartender at a hotel bar, wearing a velvet smoking jacket, smiling and serving a cocktail to a customer, then snatching it away and stirring it vigorously makes me laugh. Pretty sure order of operations matters here, unless the stirring instruction is for the drinker?


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> I don't know why but the mental image of a bartender at a hotel bar, wearing a velvet smoking jacket, smiling and serving a cocktail to a customer, then snatching it away and stirring it vigorously makes me laugh. Pretty sure order of operations matters here, unless the stirring instruction is for the drinker?


Yeah, after you serve it, you have to give an emotionally-stirring speech to the drinker.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


LOL I was waiting for someone to make this joke. Fabulous.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Yeah, after you serve it, you have to give an emotionally-stirring speech to the drinker.



As someone who works in a fancy hotel bar (no velvet smoking jacket tho) I can confirm this is the correct procedure.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## wheresthefbomb

M3CHK1LLA said:


> View attachment 110024



hail satan and crank that peavey brother


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

M3CHK1LLA said:


> View attachment 110024


Is that a jcm800 on top of the Peaveys?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Not racist, no, but very sexist. Best avoided.


Lol.


----------



## TedEH

I actually really like the question mark block cab.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

TedEH said:


> I actually really like the question mark block cab.


mario and luigi do too...


----------



## spudmunkey

M3CHK1LLA said:


> mario and luigi do too...



If they love it so much, why do they keep breaking them?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

spudmunkey said:


> If they love it so much, why do they keep breaking them?


lol...to get that special prize inside


----------



## Adieu

BlackMastodon said:


> Man, I wish there weren't such sexist connotations behind the word, because phonetically it gets the point across so fucking well. Suppose it's a pretty privileged stance to take to try to say "I'm using this historically sexist word in a non-sexist way because I like how it fits into my vocabulary."



All y'all anglosaxons are so behind the times

Most Slavic languages use cock and cunt interchangeably or at least situationally but equally (think "cock up", but much much moreso, with verbs, nouns, adjectives...maybe even adverbs? Not sure cause this language professional knows it's a thing, but can't actually remember wtf an adverb is)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## MFB

.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## bostjan

Lobstercore Lobstah-coah


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kind of a reach posting this here but


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kind of a reach posting this here but


I don't get this one. Can some one splain it to me?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> I don't get this one. Can some one splain it to me?


Compact Disc


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hollowway said:


> I don't get this one. Can some one splain it to me?



ab...cd...efg

get it? a cd...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Compact Disc


Oh for Pete’s sake, I tried too hard. I got the CD, but I thought the laugh-cry emojis were more letters and couldn’t get it. I thought maybe HI like hello, then JK like just kidding, then LMO like laugh my (ass) off, then….


----------



## r33per

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 110160


And Esty bought Reverb in 2019, then Rob Chapman moved to Malta in 2020.

IT'S ALL STARTING THE MAKE SENSE.


----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> I don't get this one. Can some one splain it to me?



Can this be a MEME as well?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hollowway said:


> Oh for Pete’s sake, I tried too hard. I got the CD, but I thought the laugh-cry emojis were more letters and couldn’t get it. I thought maybe HI like hello, then JK like just kidding, then LMO like laugh my (ass) off, then….


hi...
jk...
lmo...

you sir are a man of deep thought


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> Can this be a MEME as well?


I don't get this one. Can some one splain it to me?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

WHAT DOES IT ALL MEME?!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 110179
> View attachment 110180
> View attachment 110184



This isn't a true DT fan because they're not shit-talking LaBrie.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This isn't a true DT fan because they're not shit-talking LaBrie.


He's also talking to a woman, so that's how you know he's not a real DT fan. I remember last time I saw DT (back in 09 I think?) it was nothing but fat sweaty 40 year old men solely there for DT, and 18-25 yr old nerds there for DT and Scale the Summit. There wasn't a single person with xx chromosomes in that entire theater


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> He's also talking to a woman, so that's how you know he's not a real DT fan. I remember last time I saw DT (back in 09 I think?) it was nothing but fat sweaty 40 year old men solely there for DT, and 18-25 yr old nerds there for DT and Scale the Summit. There wasn't a single person with xx chromosomes in that entire theater


When I saw DT on the Metropolis tour the venue actually covered up all of the "Women" bathroom signs with printed-up ones that said "MEN / Women's room located on main floor" signs, with just that one main floor restroom open to women. I'm sure that violated code, but I remember a Vai show where the men's room line was, like, 30 dudes deep, and not a creature was stirring in the women's rooms.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> He's also talking to a woman, so that's how you know he's not a real DT fan. I remember last time I saw DT (back in 09 I think?) it was nothing but fat sweaty 40 year old men solely there for DT, and 18-25 yr old nerds there for DT and Scale the Summit. There wasn't a single person with xx chromosomes in that entire theater


Saw them in 2010 with Iron Maiden and yeah, during DT's set I didn't notice any women in the entire stadium in Toronto, aside from a few who were being very polite supporting their boyfriends.

Maiden kicked ass at that show, though. Teared up at the tribute of Blood Brothers for Dio when he died earlier that summer.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> He's also talking to a woman, so that's how you know he's not a real DT fan. I remember last time I saw DT (back in 09 I think?) it was nothing but fat sweaty 40 year old men solely there for DT, and 18-25 yr old nerds there for DT and Scale the Summit. There wasn't a single person with xx chromosomes in that entire theater



I remember when I went to see DT live, I bought the ticket "used" from this 20yo or so chick who opened the door in her underwear when I went to get the ticket from her place.


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> I remember when I went to see DT live, I bought the ticket "used" from this 20yo or so chick who opened the door in her underwear when I went to get the ticket from her place.


*conveniently leaves out she was morbidly obese*


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 110259



need to make another but with 'Lulu'

or could do a twist and say 'killing is my business and business is good'


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 110259



True story: St Anger was the first and last Metallica album I ever bought.


----------



## Hollowway

wheresthefbomb said:


> True story: St Anger was the first and last Metallica album I ever bought.


I doubt there's ever been a situation in which it was someone's first Metallica album and NOT their last.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

cool idea...


----------



## Seabeast2000

M3CHK1LLA said:


> cool idea...
> 
> View attachment 110318


We have the Marshall version.


----------



## spudmunkey

They've been around for a few years and always liked the idea...I've just never kept keys anywhere but my pocket, so I don't accidentally lock myself out of the house.

I'm not sure of there's an original company that made them, but I've seen them in a lot of designs. Orange, Carvin V3, Vox, tweed, etc.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> They've been around for a few years and always liked the idea...I've just never kept keys anywhere but my pocket, so I don't accidentally lock myself out if the house


Yeah, I never put my car/daily keys on it. But other household keys are there.
Its a rare lifestyle swag item in my life that I got as a gift.


----------



## Kaura

LordIronSpatula said:


> *conveniently leaves out she was morbidly obese*



Actually she wasn't. Very slim and hot. But who knows. Maybe the ticket wasn't even hers or maybe she bought the ticket for Periphery since they were the opening act.


----------



## ShredmasterD

wheresthefbomb said:


> True story: St Anger was the first and last Metallica album I ever bought.


_some kind of monster _was when they jumped the shark for me.


----------



## Randy

Kaura said:


> Actually she wasn't. Very slim and hot. But who knows. Maybe the ticket wasn't even hers or maybe she bought the ticket for Periphery since they were the opening act.


Was there a laptop open with messages scrolling up the screen, facing the door when she opened it?


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> Actually she wasn't. Very slim and hot. But who knows. Maybe the ticket wasn't even hers or maybe she bought the ticket for Periphery since they were the opening act.


A female Periphery fan? Also sounds sus.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> A female Periphery fan? Also sounds sus.


women that like prog and djent are basically unicorns. I also don't believe it


----------



## ShredmasterD

KnightBrolaire said:


> women that like prog and djent are basically unicorns. I also don't believe it


i saw a girl at a rush show once. she was tall.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ShredmasterD said:


> i saw a girl at a rush show once. she was tall.


you sure that wasn't geddy lee from behind?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> you sure that wasn't geddy lee from behind?



I still get regularly mistaken for a woman with my hair down. I always say thank you. The most flattering recently was when my coworker called me from behind by the name of the very beautiful Russian lady we worked with. Genetics and years of BMXing did wonders for my glutes.


----------



## Kaura

Randy said:


> Was there a laptop open with messages scrolling up the screen, facing the door when she opened it?



I don't get it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Hollowway

M3CHK1LLA said:


> View attachment 110426


Well, he’s wrong on both counts. It’s a Bugera, so there’s a decent chance the same amount of sound ain’t coming out of either out of either.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## John




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

John said:


>


Everyone knows you're supposed to rhyme "fire" with "zabba dabba dahh"


----------



## Seabeast2000

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Everyone knows you're supposed to rhyme "fire" with "zabba dabba dahh"



as in "foo" , "fah", "zabba dabba dahh" ?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Seabeast2000 said:


> as in "foo" , "fah", "zabba dabba dahh" ?


Exactly!


----------



## vilk

LordIronSpatula said:


> *conveniently leaves out she was morbidly obese*


Dude's in Finland, so metal chicks who aren't obese might not be as uncommon as they are in the States. You seen the Prime Minister they got over there?


----------



## Giest

@vilk That's not genetics, it's socialism lol.


----------



## BlackMastodon

vilk said:


> Dude's in Finland, so metal chicks who aren't obese might not be as uncommon as they are in the States. You seen the Prime Minister they got over there?
> 
> View attachment 110674


That's shooped right? I'm showing my Canadian naivete here but does the prime minister actually wear Bathory shirts and bullet belts? I see her wear black in almost every photo but she's my fucking hero if she does, otherwise she's still pretty cool.


----------



## Kaura

BlackMastodon said:


> That's shooped right? I'm showing my Canadian naivete here but does the prime minister actually wear Bathory shirts and bullet belts? I see her wear black in almost every photo but she's my fucking hero if she does, otherwise she's still pretty cool.



Probably shopped. She has said she likes RATM which only makes her more disgusting that she already is in my book...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Im ready to cause a shit storm


----------



## John

If you're not redlining, you're not headlining.


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Im ready to cause a shit storm
> View attachment 110681


God damnit I had this meme loaded up and ready to fire off lol


----------



## vilk

Kaura said:


> Probably shopped. She has said she likes RATM which only makes her more disgusting that she already is in my book...


You don't like Rage Against the Machine? OK, how old were you when Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 came out?


----------



## CanserDYI

vilk said:


> You don't like Rage Against the Machine? OK, how old were you when Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 came out?


Legit the game that got me into them.


----------



## Kaura

vilk said:


> You don't like Rage Against the Machine? OK, how old were you when Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 came out?



Okay, I admit, I like their music. But if there ever was a band I hate to love, it's RATM. I don't know how old I was when that game came out but I can assure you it's probably my most played (single-player) game in my life. I actually just found TWO copies of it from our summer cottage that I had apparently left behind after I sold my PS2. That's how much that game means to me.


----------



## Randy

Alright, Alex has seen everyone's posts complaining about eachother and all the reports to go with it. He deleted the offending posts and (for now) left everybody non-banned, so there's your window into what he thinks about it.

That said, back to our regularly scheduled shitposting. Lets be nicer to eachother.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

I disagree!


----------



## John




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh cool I can post this here too


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

made this one for the 'hot metal take' thread, but it belongs here too...


----------



## John




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## John

Numbskullet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackMastodon

The fucking tag for that wikihow picture.


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm not sure why it includes "Dolly parton" in the product title, but it makes up for it with the grammar on the product itself:





Lemmy Kilmister-Dolly Parton Sun Shade – Storesp.com







storesp.com


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## John




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Randy

Best Kate Bush song was the one with Peter Gabriel, and she was the worst part of that song.


----------



## StevenC

Randy said:


> Best Kate Bush song was the one with Peter Gabriel, and she was the worst part of that song.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

Shots fired! Oh wait


----------



## sleewell

wouldnt it be more correct as courtney love tho?!?!


----------



## Crungy

Or El Duce?


----------



## John

Crungy said:


> Shots fired! Oh wait



At least he went out with a bang and not a whimper.


----------



## MFB

John said:


> At least he went out with a bang and not a whimper.



"If a man shoots himself and no ones around to hear, does the gun make a sound?"


----------



## Crungy




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## BlackMastodon

I feel seen.


----------



## John




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Ridin' the tiger is a hell of a drug...


----------



## Leviathus

gunshow86de said:


> Ridin' the tiger is a hell of a drug...



Not bad, tho this one is my fav of this particular genre...


----------



## spudmunkey

Any conversation of mash-ups simply *must* include DJ Cummerbund.






So. Many. Bangers.

But my favorite of them all:


----------



## Giest




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

My fave McClintock Mashup by far is this Slayer/Wham mashup:



But then there's this, which is just a friggin work of art:


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



my college choir teacher was brutal. she would stop us when someone was off key, coming in wrong, or otherwise not synced with each other. she'd make us each do the part, one by one, until she figured out who was off. 

I learned a lot from her though and never resented being called out, she always gave good corrections and wanted us to be our best. she didn't tolerate any slacker ass bullshit though.


----------



## CanserDYI

Oh man, I loved my high school Jazz band director, but he would make you feel like SHITTTTTT. Mostly because he'd know we could do better than we did. He was never an asshole about it, but used the words "disappointed" a lot and did some shit like "Fun conversation, have you studied for Jazzfest ? Don't answer that question." And walk away.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## ShredmasterD

CanserDYI said:


> Oh man, I loved my high school Jazz band director, but he would make you feel like SHITTTTTT. Mostly because he'd know we could do better than we did. He was never an asshole about it, but used the words "disappointed" a lot and did some shit like "Fun conversation, have you studied for Jazzfest ? Don't answer that question." And walk away.


did you see the movie "Whiplash" ? thats' a messed up jazz director


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> Oh man, I loved my high school Jazz band director, but he would make you feel like SHITTTTTT. Mostly because he'd know we could do better than we did. He was never an asshole about it, but used the words "disappointed" a lot and did some shit like "Fun conversation, have you studied for Jazzfest ? Don't answer that question." And walk away.


He wasn't mad, he was just disappointed. Ouch lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




who/what am I watching?

this reminds me of old Glenn Branca footage except it's unironically bad and not fun


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## spudmunkey

wheresthefbomb said:


> who/what am I watching?
> 
> this reminds me of old Glenn Branca footage except it's unironically bad and not fun



Looks like Johnny Depp, but whoever it us, I can't blame him if it doesn't sound good because based on the lighting, smoke and drums, it sounds like it's meant to be a "noisy" end to a song, maybe even the end of a show.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wheresthefbomb said:


> who/what am I watching?


Johnny Depp shredding


----------



## Kaura

M3CHK1LLA said:


> View attachment 111655



Not if you buy MIC Squiers.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> Looks like Johnny Depp, but whoever it us, I can't blame him if it doesn't sound good because based on the lighting, smoke and drums, it sounds like it's meant to be a "noisy" end to a song, maybe even the end of a show.



that makes a lot of sense 

it's still the goofiest thing I've seen all day


----------



## BlackMastodon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Johnny Depp shredding


----------



## Giest




----------



## Kaura




----------



## Crungy

Love me some symphonic post-apocalyptic reindeer grind!


----------



## John




----------



## bostjan

That's painfully accurate. Why the carabiner, though?


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> That's painfully accurate. Why the carabiner, though?


Every band dude has to have a carabiner for their plastic festival/tour passes they got that they still keep on their side for months after the festival.


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Tree

John said:


>


Dude with the Strandy seems to post in every ERG group on Facebook. I’ve seen him a bunch over the last few weeks for some reason


----------



## John

Tree said:


> Dude with the Strandy seems to post in every ERG group on Facebook. I’ve seen him a bunch over the last few weeks for some reason



That army guy spams everywhere, might as well be nothing more than a bot at this point. Content relevance doesn't seem to matter either: he does the same tripe on trolling and shitposting groups on such a regular basis, only to get torn apart for said spamming with nothing of substance to show for.
Even other folks who have served frown on that kind of showboating via FB as cringe, to say the least.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

John said:


> That army guy spams everywhere, might as well be nothing more than a bot at this point. Even on trolling and shitposting groups on that regular basis, only to get torn apart for said spamming with nothing of substance to show for.
> Even other folks who have served frown on that kind of showboating via FB as cringe, to say the least.


He literally gets paid to make covers in uniform and post them, it's his job.

I mean I was in the army but I don't have a problem with a dude who's actually making a living playing metal, I applaud him for getting paid to basically do what every other mook on youtube/fb does. The army/taxpayers are basically funding his GAS at this point 

I just ignore the youtubers and other people desperately trying to crosspost vids for more views


----------



## r33per

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 111920



Oocha! Well, that was a kick in the bagpipes.

True, though.


----------



## BenjaminW

My room and my shower are like Wembley Stadium.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 111921



A few years ago I was working with a couple high schoolers on the autism spectrum. We were in PE class and coach had RHCP on the stereo system. Kid turns to me and goes, "Mr Forrest, that's California band." I just said "Yes dude, yes it is." 

From the mouths of babes.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> A few years ago I was working with a couple high schoolers on the autism spectrum. We were in PE class and coach had RHCP on the stereo system. Kid turns to me and goes, "Mr Forrest, that's California band." I just said "Yes dude, yes it is."
> 
> From the mouths of babes.


Pretty sure I posted this just days ago but here we go again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 111919


A few weeks ago I was in an airport wearing my Haken shirt with a pentagram on it and a dude comes up and says cool shirt, and asks if I know what it means. I figure he's a fellow metalhead and either asking who the band is because of the black metal style logo, or being elitist and checking I'm not a poser. So I say "yeah, it's Haken" and he then he starts talking about occult stuff and as he's leaving tells me to "be careful".


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> A few weeks ago I was in an airport wearing my Haken shirt with a pentagram on it and a dude comes up and says cool shirt, and asks if I know what it means. I figure he's a fellow metalhead and either asking who the band is because of the black metal style logo, or being elitist and checking I'm not a poser. So I say "yeah, it's Haken" and he then he starts talking about occult stuff and as he's leaving tells me to "be careful".


lol out of all the bands with a pentagram shirt, Haken was the last I expected.


----------



## Soya

Yeah no kidding, like a Dream Theater shirt with a middle finger on it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 112313


Oh man the relatability here.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddammit I feel old now


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 112347



I dress like this most days and I have to say that 100% of the times sexy drunk ladies have made borderline inappropriate (touching w/o asking) advances have been when I had the patch jacket on. 

Something they put in the Tito's makes normie white ladies absolutey bonkers for alternative "metal" dudes, or at least this has been my observation as both a bartender and bystander.


----------



## spudmunkey

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 112347






I know paying for the licensing for the actual bands on the patches isn't worth it for a Halloween costume maker who likely only will get one year out of the design, but I have to laugh at some of the "free use" versions they used. My favorite is the "W.A.S.P." patch was replaced by a lookalike "WINGS" patch, because I just don't see Eddie being a huge fan of Paul McCartney's band, Wings, and this was before the NBC sitcom of the same name.


vs




For the Motorhead patch, their knock-off says "Dexterity", perplexingly

vs



"Eddie" Iron Maiden and Megadeth vs...cartoon lion and "MegametaL" is actually one I don't mind, and think it's pretty clever (for a kid's costume)...thought he lion could have used a bit more detail.

vs




But what does bother me, is how they completely gave up on the back, arguably the most important part of a "battle vest", and probably the first piece that'd get added to someone's in-progress vest.

vs


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 112407
> 
> 
> I know paying for the licensing for the actual bands on the patches isn't worth it for a Halloween costume maker who likely only will get one year out of the design, but I have to laugh at some of the "free use" versions they used. My favorite is the "W.A.S.P." patch was replaced by a lookalike "WINGS" patch, because I just don't see Eddie being a huge fan of Paul McCartney's band, Wings, and this was before the NBC sitcom of the same name.
> 
> View attachment 112409
> vs
> View attachment 112408
> 
> 
> 
> For the Motorhead patch, their knock-off says "Dexterity", perplexingly
> View attachment 112417
> vs
> View attachment 112412
> 
> 
> "Eddie" Iron Maiden and Megadeth vs...cartoon lion and "MegametaL" is actually one I don't mind, and think it's pretty clever (for a kid's costume)...thought he lion could have used a bit more detail.
> View attachment 112414
> vs
> View attachment 112415
> 
> 
> 
> But what does bother me, is how they completely gave up on the back, arguably the most important part of a "battle vest", and probably the first piece that'd get added to someone's in-progress vest.
> View attachment 112418
> vs
> View attachment 112416


I'm really bothered by the fact that the shirt underneath is stitched to the vest.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

battle vests are fucking lame anyways


----------



## wheresthefbomb




----------



## Edika




----------



## Kaura

Edika said:


> View attachment 112493



Reminded me of this classic.


----------



## Crungy

wheresthefbomb said:


> View attachment 112425


This straight up murdered me, holy fuck lmao


----------



## vilk

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 112407
> 
> 
> I know paying for the licensing for the actual bands on the patches isn't worth it for a Halloween costume maker who likely only will get one year out of the design, but I have to laugh at some of the "free use" versions they used. My favorite is the "W.A.S.P." patch was replaced by a lookalike "WINGS" patch, because I just don't see Eddie being a huge fan of Paul McCartney's band, Wings, and this was before the NBC sitcom of the same name.
> 
> View attachment 112409
> vs
> View attachment 112408
> 
> 
> 
> For the Motorhead patch, their knock-off says "Dexterity", perplexingly
> View attachment 112417
> vs
> View attachment 112412
> 
> 
> "Eddie" Iron Maiden and Megadeth vs...cartoon lion and "MegametaL" is actually one I don't mind, and think it's pretty clever (for a kid's costume)...thought he lion could have used a bit more detail.
> View attachment 112414
> vs
> View attachment 112415
> 
> 
> 
> But what does bother me, is how they completely gave up on the back, arguably the most important part of a "battle vest", and probably the first piece that'd get added to someone's in-progress vest.
> View attachment 112418
> vs
> View attachment 112416


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

6/9 on the virgin board, what are top and bottom middle?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Top middle was whaaat then I figured early Floyd. What is the top right?


----------



## Demiurge

Bottom middle is Bowie's Blackstar, 5/9


----------



## ixlramp

I made this after discovering that 'Kalium pills' actually exist.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Demiurge said:


> Bottom middle is Bowie's Blackstar, 5/9



Oh, Bowie and Pink Floyd. 8/9 confirmed VFL.


----------



## LordCashew

Seabeast2000 said:


> Top middle was whaaat then I figured early Floyd. What is the top right?


Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Hollowway

Ah, beat me to it


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordIronSpatula said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel





Hollowway said:


> Ah, beat me to it



My roommate of many years hence once inquired what I was listening to. I told him, "Neutral Milk Hotel." He told me, "This is the worst thing I have ever heard in my entire life."


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> My roommate of many years hence once inquired what I was listening to. I told him, "Neutral Milk Hotel." He told me, "This is the worst thing I have ever heard in my entire life."


A friend of mine used to play King of Carrot Flowers to annoy people. He'd die laughing at the "I love you Jesus Christ" part and ask everyone if it was a legit worship song.


----------



## spudmunkey

LordIronSpatula said:


> A friend of mine used to play King of Carrot Flowers to annoy people. He'd die laughing at the "I love you Jesus Christ" part and ask everyone if it was a legit worship song.


I listen to a lot of Nick Cave, and one of my old co-workers thought I was super religious because of some of the lyrics he could pick out when I was listening to something on speakers.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordIronSpatula said:


> A friend of mine used to play King of Carrot Flowers to annoy people. He'd die laughing at the "I love you Jesus Christ" part and ask everyone if it was a legit worship song.



I mean, I think NMH is brilliant, but I get why someone would think otherwise


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> I mean, I think NMH is brilliant, but I get why someone would think otherwise


I honestly only know it from Parks and Rec. April Ludgate's favorite band.

Also a great pun-episode-title from a D&D podcast I listen to: "Chaotic Neutral Milk Hotel"


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## CanserDYI

spudmunkey said:


>


This.

This is art.


----------



## ShredmasterD

that's one way of saying : "peace out, bitches."


----------



## spudmunkey

ShredmasterD said:


> that's one way of saying : "peace out, bitches."


It's a spoof on Fulltone's "peace out, bitches" post, which is only a 1/2 step behind the above post's cringe.


----------



## ShredmasterD

spudmunkey said:


> It's a spoof on Fulltone's "peace out, bitches" post, which is only a 1/2 step behind the above post's cringe.


ah, I see said the blind man...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

The fuck did I just read


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 113214
> View attachment 113215
> View attachment 113216
> View attachment 113217
> View attachment 113218
> View attachment 113219
> View attachment 113220


Shiiiiit, the last one is sooooooo true, lol... to our defense, guitars are a far better company than most people...


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> It's a spoof on Fulltone's "peace out, bitches" post, which is only a 1/2 step behind the above post's cringe.


I gotta see the real one now. I'm not plugged into what's going on with boutique pedal boards but I'll take some schadenfreude from grown adults throwing temper tantrums.


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> I gotta see the real one now. I'm not plugged into what's going on with boutique pedal boards but I'll take some schadenfreude from grown adults throwing temper tantrums.


**

Note that it's an image slideshow, not just the first image you see.


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> **
> 
> Note that it's an image slideshow, not just the first image you see.



Eh, not as bad as I imagined but still super lame and masturbatory. The "4 year climate" line was cute, too. Take that, libs.


----------



## Hollowway

BlackMastodon said:


> Eh, not as bad as I imagined but still super lame and masturbatory. The "4 year climate" line was cute, too. Take that, libs.


Worse than I imagined. He spent more time bragging about his money than his actual business. And he thinks that he can’t run a pedal business because Biden is president. Bragging to cover up insecurities AND projecting? What a winning combination.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

odibrom said:


> Shiiiiit, the last one is sooooooo true, lol... to our defense, guitars are a far better company than most people...


Ah yes that's a 2007 Ibanez rg-dx8675309-pb. You can tell because the set screws they used on the edge 48-b trem that year were knurled with a 1mm pitch instead of 0.6mm.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> Worse than I imagined. He spent more time bragging about his money than his actual business. And he thinks that he can’t run a pedal business because Biden is president. Bragging to cover up insecurities AND projecting? What a winning combination.


He can't run a pedal company because there was a load of backlash when he outed himself as a racist.


----------



## Hollowway

StevenC said:


> He can't run a pedal company because there was a load of backlash when he outed himself as a racist.


Well, that's only partly true. A racist AND and asshole.


----------



## StevenC

Very strange all around


----------



## narad

SSO has some NATO-grade troll defense system.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 113389


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 113389


And Guthrie went to Oxford.


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> And Guthrie went to Oxford.



What's the matter, couldn't get into Cambridge?


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> What's the matter, couldn't get into Cambridge?


Probably never paid his student loans either.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## spudmunkey

This made me giggle a bit...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> This made me giggle a bit...
> 
> View attachment 113467


reminds me of how everytime I look for fryette stuff on fb marketplace, most of the results are fryers.


----------



## Bodes

KnightBrolaire said:


> reminds me of how everytime I look for fryette stuff on fb marketplace, most of the results are fryers.



How dare they gender-assign cooking appliances to be female!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Vegetta




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## vilk




----------



## jaxadam




----------



## jaxadam




----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 113696



tbh I nail the finish on the downstroke too

for consistency


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## KentBrockman

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 114096


does using your hands to hand over a credit card to the GC salesman count?


----------



## r33per

KentBrockman said:


> does using your hands to hand over a credit card to the GC salesman count?


Yes, it does, Kent.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

"tone is in the hands" and "telecasters are the most versatile guitars" are two mantras I only ever hear from blues dads.


----------



## odibrom

LiveOVErdrive said:


> "tone is in the hands" and "telecasters are the most versatile guitars" are two mantras I only ever hear from blues dads.



... over here at SSO we say "tone is in the fingers"... BIG difference!...


----------



## Lemonbaby

LiveOVErdrive said:


> "tone is in the hands" and "telecasters are the most versatile guitars" are two mantras I only ever hear from blues dads.



Be different, give edgy advice like "get a used Prestige".


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Tone is in the butt.


----------



## Crungy

I always thought it was stored in the balls, next to the pee


----------



## Kaura

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 114096



I remember reading Guitar World as a kid and these pages were always my favorite. I was like "someday..."


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Kaura said:


> I remember reading Guitar World as a kid and these pages were always my favorite. I was like "someday..."


Same! And now I'm getting excited thinking about selling my mark v for a 30w slo mini lol.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> I always thought it was stored in the balls, next to the pee



and that's why your tone is weak and pissy

fat, meaty tone is stored in the butt, and to a lesser extent the thighs


----------



## Kaura

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Same! And now I'm getting excited thinking about selling my mark v for a 30w slo mini lol.



I'd be excited just to own a tube amp and a place to crank it up.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Crungy said:


> I always thought it was stored in the balls, next to the pee


This is the ultimate truth, and it will divide SSO like Djod did so many years ago.


----------



## John

Crungy said:


> I always thought it was stored in the balls, next to the pee


Given the actions of some people out there, it makes for a horrifying thought after all:


----------



## BenjaminW

Kaura said:


> I remember reading Guitar World as a kid and these pages were always my favorite. I was like "someday..."


Is that where those are from? I’ve always been wondering where to find them.


----------



## p0ke

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 114096


Well, the hands build the setup... Doesn't say who's hands the tone is in though


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

odibrom said:


> ... over here at SSO we say "tone is in the fingers"... BIG difference!...


"Tone is in the hm2 clone"


----------



## Kaura

BenjaminW said:


> Is that where those are from? I’ve always been wondering where to find them.



Apparently they're from Guitar.com but I think they publish a magazine or at least did back in the day because I'm sure I've seen some of these in a magazine.

Adam D was always my favorite. Just because of the way they pictured him.


----------



## CanserDYI

Kaura said:


> Apparently they're from Guitar.com but I think they publish a magazine or at least did back in the day because I'm sure I've seen some of these in a magazine.
> 
> Adam D was always my favorite. Just because of the way they pictured him.


Huh. Didn't know people actually used H&K amps live. 

Only slightly kidding, looking into their roster now.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Apparently they're from Guitar.com but I think they publish a magazine or at least did back in the day because I'm sure I've seen some of these in a magazine.



Similar drawings were either in Guitar World or Total Guitar, I don't remember which.


----------



## NickS

CanserDYI said:


> Huh. Didn't know people actually used H&K amps live.
> 
> Only slightly kidding, looking into their roster now.


Alex Lifeson used them live too.


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> Apparently they're from Guitar.com but I think they publish a magazine or at least did back in the day because I'm sure I've seen some of these in a magazine.
> 
> Adam D was always my favorite. Just because of the way they pictured him.


Not wearing daisy dukes?


----------



## John

LordCashew said:


> Not wearing daisy dukes?


They even forgot the blessed Viking helmet, and that's no good.


----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenjaminW said:


> Is that where those are from? I’ve always been wondering where to find them.





Kaura said:


> Apparently they're from Guitar.com but I think they publish a magazine or at least did back in the day because I'm sure I've seen some of these in a magazine.
> 
> Adam D was always my favorite. Just because of the way they pictured him.


They were done by some dude named Adam Cooper who ran the GuitarGeek website. He was commissioned a lot by Guitar World for their Vulgar DIsplay of Power section where they did rig rundowns and whatnot. Guitar.com bought the Guitargeek domain which is why they list the diagrams now


----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Hollowway

My epitaph is going to read: “Here lies Hollowway. He never got tired of Starter Pack memes.”


----------



## LordCashew

Hollowway said:


> My epitaph is going to read: “Here lies Hollowway. He never got tired of Starter Pack memes.”


There's an "afterlife starter pack" joke in there but I'm to lazy to make a meme...


----------



## spudmunkey

LordCashew said:


> There's an "afterlife starter pack" joke in there but I'm to lazy to make a meme...


Step 1:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Given the recent R* news


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fuck, I remember being a kid and seeing that video all the time and being blown away.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## jaxadam

The perfect doormat doesn't exist...


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## Furtive Glance

Found some classics on an old hard drive I was sorting.


----------



## Kaura

Furtive Glance said:


> Found some classics on an old hard drive I was sorting.
> View attachment 114894
> 
> View attachment 114895
> 
> View attachment 114896
> 
> View attachment 114897
> 
> View attachment 114898



I miss old internet. <3


----------



## Soya

I had that hammerzeit one in my internet pic collection, love it.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Serj Tankian AND the "Okay" meme guy IRL?! Gotta be some kind of meme combo multiplier for this one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

Do unmute:


----------



## Crungy

Someone has to water those invisible ninjas


----------



## John




----------



## jaxadam




----------



## LordCashew

jaxadam said:


>


This ageist meme is offensive because it marginalizes young tweakers who prefer 5FDP.


----------



## Isaiah04




----------



## John




----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## spudmunkey

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 115333


Source: the lines for the men's restroom vs the ladies restroom at venues for metal shows. 

I was actually at one show, though I can't remember which one off the top of my head, where they actually put up hand-written "MEN" signs over the "women" placards on the bathroom doors on the upper floor, so if there were any women there, they'd have to go downstairs to use a women's room...but I'm not even sure that was an issue for a single person there. Ha!


----------



## spudmunkey

A head-scratcher ad I've stumbled across:




It's a very helpful, and informative ad, though /s :


----------



## John




----------



## p0ke

John said:


>


Not that it's ever happened to me, but I can relate anyway  TBH though the algorithm has been pretty good at suggesting similar stuff most of the time.


----------



## spudmunkey

I put on Skinny Puppy yesterday, and it played Bush. BUSH!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> I put on Skinny Puppy yesterday, and it played Bush. BUSH!



Okay but Sixteen Stone and Razorblade Suitcase are wall-to-wall bangers.


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## Crungy

wheresthefbomb said:


> Okay but Sixteen Stone and Razorblade Suitcase are wall-to-wall bangers.


This is true. Side note, I had gone years without discovering Institute, no clue how I missed that band.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My only complaint about the Spotify algorithm is that as soon as I add 1 stoner metal/rock song to a playlist, that becomes 80% of my recommendations in the Discover Weekly list for months after.

Stop trying to make King Gizard and the Lizard Wizard happen; it's not going to happen!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> My only complaint about the Spotify algorithm is that as soon as I add 1 stoner metal/rock song to a playlist, that becomes 80% of my recommendations in the Discover Weekly list for months after.
> 
> Stop trying to make King Gizard and the Lizard Wizard happen; it's not going to happen!


Joke is on you, King Gizzard is sick


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## odibrom

... Let's poll it... shall we?


----------



## CanserDYI

Gibson no, Les Paul Customs yes.


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

That's barely getting started. I have a whole hour-long stretching, pilates, and PT routine I do every morning, and I'll do even more on non-work days. Also if I don't get a good walk in every day, my neck and shoulders start to get all tight and fucked up.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> That's barely getting started. I have a whole hour-long stretching, pilates, and PT routine I do every morning, and I'll do even more on non-work days. Also if I don't get a good walk in every day, my neck and shoulders start to get all tight and fucked up.


Damn that's an impressive routine.


----------



## CanserDYI

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Damn that's an impressive routine.


He lives in Alaska, if he doesn't do this he gets eaten by bears or mauled by a Moose.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> He lives in Alaska, if he doesn't do this he gets eaten by bears or mauled by a Moose.



Yeah, up in AK, there are weasels that can take down prey 20x their size. Imagine that being in your obituary - "eaten by an 8 pound weasel whilst jogging in Alaska."

Blink 182 getting older, they are more like Squint 24-7. When DeLonge was out of the band, they seemed like they were missing half of their "magic," so they were more like Wink 91. Ok, I'll see myself out now...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

...and get me started on the squirrels. They're small but they are fast and deadly.


----------



## odibrom

wheresthefbomb said:


> That's barely getting started. I have a whole hour-long stretching, pilates, and PT routine I do every morning, and I'll do even more on non-work days. Also if I don't get a good walk in every day, my neck and shoulders start to get all tight and fucked up.


You're missing some yoga stretching... add that to the list...


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 115509


Anything is possible when your man sounds like a U87


----------



## wheresthefbomb

odibrom said:


> You're missing some yoga stretching... add that to the list...



Some of my stretches are yoga poses, but that's something I would like to make more time for in the day. 

20s: "I'm the boss of this meat robot"

30s: "Dear body, please don't fail me I promise I'll be nice to you"


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## LordCashew

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 115909


$30 T shirt at a show?! I've seen $80 LOL.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordCashew said:


> $30 T shirt at a show?! I've seen $80 LOL.



That's insane. When I saw Cult of Luna I got a t-shirt at the merch table and since I was the first one there they couldn't break my $100 bill, so I got "change" in merch and took home a big pile of patches and stuff.

I guess those big festivals can charge whatever they want because people will pay it. Not me though.


----------



## bostjan

Big shows like that are really widely varied and always have been with ticket prices and also food and drink prices. Lollapalooza was maybe the worst. $5 for nonalcoholic drinks and $12-15 for alcoholic drinks, and then $15 for a slice of pizza, when no outside food or beverage is allowed, and the show goes on all day in the middle of summer... and I remember seeing shirts for as much as $85. When you've already paid over a hundred dollars for a ticket, plus nearly another hundred in fees and parking, to have to shell out $35 for two slices of stale pizza and a cup of watered-down gatorade, it's mildly infuriating. Of course, now that it's 2022, those prices sound like a normal day, and that was back in the early 2000's. I think if you adjust that for inflation, it'd be more like $15 for a drink and $45 for a slice of pizza.   ... ...


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> Big shows like that are really widely varied and always have been with ticket prices and also food and drink prices. Lollapalooza was maybe the worst. $5 for nonalcoholic drinks and $12-15 for alcoholic drinks, and then $15 for a slice of pizza, when no outside food or beverage is allowed, and the show goes on all day in the middle of summer... and I remember seeing shirts for as much as $85. When you've already paid over a hundred dollars for a ticket, plus nearly another hundred in fees and parking, to have to shell out $35 for two slices of stale pizza and a cup of watered-down gatorade, it's mildly infuriating. Of course, now that it's 2022, those prices sound like a normal day, and that was back in the early 2000's. I think if you adjust that for inflation, it'd be more like $15 for a drink and $45 for a slice of pizza.   ... ...


That's how you start a riot. Those prices are pretty nuts for today but in the early 2000's?!


----------



## spudmunkey

...or before the first track. Anyone remember the negative tracks on Sister Machine Gun's _Burn_ or the _X-Files: Songs in the Key of X _tv show soundtrack CDs?


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

^only missing "song lyrics about how they're too cool for this town"


----------



## John

wheresthefbomb said:


> "song lyrics about how they're too cool for this town"



inb4 A Day To Remember rips and reuses that for the next album or stuff they'll chuck out there.


----------



## Tree

John said:


>


The drums on Riot! do sound stellar, though. Thanks Mr. Bendeth.


----------



## Kaura

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 115966
> 
> 
> ...or before the first track. Anyone remember the negative tracks on Sister Machine Gun's _Burn_ or the _X-Files: Songs in the Key of X _tv show soundtrack CDs?



I don't remember those but man I loved the secret songs in general. And interludes that were just put at the end of the track instead of being their own 10-20 second track. These days some stupid ass millenial would probably sue a band for putting a secret song on their record.


----------



## bostjan

Some of the 1990's CD's secret tracks were songs I liked better than the rest of the album 

I really miss secret tracks, also album artwork, and also liner notes and even disgusting photos that Tool would hide under the CD itself. With music being ~100% digital these days, we're missing out on all the messing around that bands used to do.

But then, when I was younger, I remember the older folks complaining about how vinyls were so much cooler than CD's, because you had more interactive packaging, like how every Synchronicity (Police) album was slightly different on the cover, or how Led Zeppelin had a wheel you could turn to make the artwork change or how you could open the windows on the photo of the building and see stuff inside, or how the Rolling Stones made their album sleeve out of denim, but on the CD, the packaging was too small to include that stuff.

Probably my grandparents thought the packaging on their old 78 RPM records was better, and their parents probably thought wax cylinders were better, and probably their parents thought it was dumb to simply not sit at the living room piano and play your damn self...


----------



## CanserDYI

Not to gatekeep pop punk, but that's like later 2000/2010's POST pop punk (I'm half joking here), that is more commonly referred to as punk pop/mall punk.

In MY opinion, "pop punk" makes my ear sing along the lines of NoFX, Propaghandi, Lagwagon, Millencolin, Bouncing Souls, Early AFI, The Queers, Rancid, etc. which I suppose I would eventually overall include the big 3 bands Blink 182, Sum 41, and Green Day.

It feels...wrong to lump in "A Day to Remember", "Boys Like Girls" and "5 Seconds of Summer" in with those bands above, as I feel they aren't really touching the same crowd/sound.

And that was my segment on "Opinions No one Asked for", back to you, Carl.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Not to gatekeep pop punk, but that's like later 2000/2010's POST pop punk (I'm half joking here), that is more commonly referred to as punk pop/mall punk.
> 
> In MY opinion, "pop punk" makes my ear sing along the lines of NoFX, Propaghandi, Lagwagon, Millencolin, Bouncing Souls, Early AFI, The Queers, Rancid, etc. which I suppose I would eventually overall include the big 3 bands Blink 182, Sum 41, and Green Day.
> 
> It feels...wrong to lump in "A Day to Remember", "Boys Like Girls" and "5 Seconds of Summer" in with those bands above, as I feel they aren't really touching the same crowd/sound.
> 
> And that was my segment on "Opinions No one Asked for", back to you, Carl.


I would never lump Propagandhi into pop punk. They lean way more metal and hardcore than they ever have pop.

Rancid is more ska tinged, AFI was more straight up punk early on imo.

Sum 41 also really doesn't deserve the pop punk designation imo, as they wear their metal influence on their sleeves. Sure they have poppy catchy songs but they have a ton of surprisingly heavy shit on Chuck and earlier albums. Their latest album also had some pretty heavy parts.


ADTR is definitely on the edge of pop punk at least anymore. Back when they still had a decent amount of hardcore elements I'd have argued they weren't pop punk, but now they're straight up pop punk. Their last album was some of the most toothless shit I've heard since BMTH's pop album.


----------



## John

Tree said:


> The drums on Riot! do sound stellar, though. Thanks Mr. Bendeth.


Doubtful that anyone's going to disagree with that take on the drum tones, but for quite some time they were _the_ sound that many folks were tryhard pursuing and wanting to copy (be it on their own or with the help of SSD expansion packs).
Not unlike the rampant use of GGD's Modern & Massive on multiple demos and mixes in more recent times.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> I would never lump Propagandhi into pop punk. They lean way more metal and hardcore than they ever have pop.
> 
> Rancid is more ska tinged, AFI was more straight up punk early on imo.
> 
> ADTR is definitely on the edge of pop punk at least anymore. Back when they still had a decent amount of hardcore elements I'd have argued they weren't pop punk, but now they're straight up pop punk. Their last album was some of the most toothless shit I've heard since BMTH's pop album.


Yeah I'll agree that Propaghandi might not have been pop punk per se, but I definitely feel they were part of that scene. The skate punk/melodic hardcore stuff that was a bit more musical than the hardline and D beat punk of the late 80's, that seemed to be the definition of pop punk when I was growing up in the scene. 

I haven't listened to ADTR since the "duh duh duh duh duh duh lets go" song from high school, so I have no idea about them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah I'll agree that Propaghandi might not have been pop punk per se, but I definitely feel they were part of that scene. The skate punk/melodic hardcore stuff that was a bit more musical than the hardline and D beat punk of the late 80's.
> 
> I haven't listened to ADTR since the "duh duh duh duh duh duh lets go" song from high school, so I have no idea about them.


Homesick was a great album, I remember spinning that shit all the time back in the day. 

you're not missing out with ADTR's latest. It's bad. 
Bad Vibrations was their last decent album


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> Sum 41 also really doesn't deserve the pop punk designation imo, as they wear their metal influence on their sleeves. Sure they have poppy catchy songs but they have a ton of surprisingly heavy shit on Chuck and earlier albums. Their latest album also had some pretty heavy parts.
> 
> 
> ADTR is definitely on the edge of pop punk at least anymore. Back when they still had a decent amount of hardcore elements I'd have argued they weren't pop punk, but now they're straight up pop punk. Their last album was some of the most toothless shit I've heard since BMTH's pop album.



The fuck? You call Sum-41 metal but ADTR not? Sum-41 is as pop punk as it gets wheras ADTR has always had more of a hardcore/metalcore feel to them.  

Cherry picking or not but just compare these two songs and tell me which one is more metal:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> The fuck? You call Sum-41 metal but ADTR not? Sum-41 is as pop punk as it gets wheras ADTR has always had more of a hardcore/metalcore feel to them.
> 
> Cherry picking or not but just compare these two songs and tell me which one is more metal:



ADTR has always had super poppy vocals. If they didn't have breakdowns they'd be just another mid 2000s hot topic punk band.

Sum 41 just has way more metal cred in my book.
They did a full live cover of MoP ffs:

sum 41's most recent shit:


ADTR's last album had zero breakdowns and lots of this shit:


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> ADTR was always just mediocre hardcore with super poppy vocals.



I kinda get your point and I know that Sum-41 was always just a bunch of metalheads who somehow ended up playing pop-punk but to me ADTR has always had a heavier sound. I guess my point is that they're more of a pop-METAL group instead of pop-punk despite the punk influence they had in their early stuff.


----------



## Crungy

I used to love ADTR but they've definitely gone way more pop, which good for them making money and such. For Those Who Have Heart through Common Courtesy is their golden era to me. The last song they did that I liked was Resentment though their other offerings didn't do anything for me. 

I never got into Sum41. Anyone I knew that listened to them back in the day was way too edge lordy so that's what I associate Sum41 with lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> I kinda get your point and I know that Sum-41 was always just a bunch of metalheads who somehow ended up playing pop-punk but to me ADTR has always had a heavier sound. I guess my point is that they're more of a pop-METAL group instead of pop-punk despite the punk influence they had in their early stuff.


It's apples and oranges. They're doing very different things within the guise of punk. Sum 41 at least has been relatively consistent with their love of older metal. ADTR is insanely inconsistent with the brootz on the last two albums.. If we were making this argument like 6+ years ago, I'd say ADTR was definitely heavier but they've been continually shaving off the heavy shit for getting poppier while Sum 41 did in fact get heavier.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'll actually agree with @KnightBrolaire on Sum 41 being way more metal than ADTR, most their riffs are just thrash riffs reimagined. Where as ADTR is just pop music with some breakdowns.

In my original post, I even said "I suppose" I'd consider Sum 41 pop punk just because like it or not, they will get lumped into the same category as Blink 182 AND Green Day, which are indeed, pop punk, albeit the forefathers of Mall Punk.

Green Day has some serious Gilman street cred, which I find funny watching Billy Joe now.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Kaura said:


> I don't remember those but man I loved the secret songs in general. And interludes that were just put at the end of the track instead of being their own 10-20 second track. These days some stupid ass millenial would probably sue a band for putting a secret song on their record.


We millennials are in our 30s now. We grew up on CDs. And Discmans that didn't fit in our pants pockets.


----------



## MFB

Even older millennials like myself will have grown up with Walkmen, the classic yellow brick. I think the first piece of music on my own I can remember owning was Alanis Morisette's "Jagged Little Pill" which I DEFINITELY shouldn't have had


----------



## TedEH

I had one of those yellow bricks. Then moved onto a "CD walkman" that would skip if you looked at it sideways. Then a CD player that could play MP3s burned to a disc. Then little standalone mp3/video players. Then got an iPhone before everyone had smartphones.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Millennial checking in, '87 here. I used to BMX with a CD walkman in my pants pocket. The Sonys were the ones with consistently good skip protection.

I never had a yellow brick but my first stereo was a tape player/radio receiver and I taped a lot of stuff off the local stations.


----------



## Crungy

Oh man I remember always being on the lookout for cd players that had like 10 second anti skip or higher.... I'm glad those days are over lol


----------



## LordCashew

Crungy said:


> Oh man I remember always being on the lookout for cd players that had like 10 second anti skip or higher.... I'm glad those days are over lol


Yeah I don't miss the weight of one of those in my hand and the headphone cord flapping around on a five mile run. 

On the other hand, the sound quality of Spotify over Bluetooth is objectively worse.


----------



## dr_game0ver

When i was young, i had a sagem phone that i had to pay 70$ to get a 256mb mem card to stock a hole 2 albums of my fav tunes.


----------



## p0ke

I had a black walkman as a kid, then I got this cheap blue transparent CD player, but I think it had 60 seconds anti-skip. I made a hole in my jacket pocket so I could hide the headphone cable inside the jacket  Then I got a minidisc player around 1999, back when there was a sort of format war between that and mp3 players. I still have it somewhere. Then my sister got an mp3 player and I immediately realised it's much better simply because you don't have to record the music onto it.
At some point my mom bought me some hifi system that came with a 256mb player that you plugged in on top of it. I used that player until 2008 I think, when I got a phone that could handle it. Back then I would always re-encode all the music to AAC with 128kbps bitrate just to fit more stuff onto it  Found some of those files recently and goddamn, it sounds terrible. Also the minidiscs in LP4 mode sound super muffled too.

Anyone else run into the issue back in the day when you had to choose just a few albums to carry around, that you'd always feel like listening to something you didn't have with you? Happened to me every goddamned time  On the minidisc it wasn't an issue since it had the LP4 recording mode, which made a disc fit 4x80 min and the discs are pretty small, so just carrying 2-3 discs I basically had everything I'd ever wanna listen to with me, but with a 256mb mp3 player you really had to pick what to bring.

Oh and there was an upside with the whole recording thing with the minidisc - I'd always carry an AUX cable with me, so if I heard some cool song from a friend, I could just record it directly from their player onto my minidisc


----------



## BlackMastodon

I inherited the yellow brick Sony Walkman from my dad when I was in grade school and used it to listen to the local rock radio station. That eventually led to me inheriting the black Panasonic CD player and me starting my CD collection at 11 or 12 years old, which I'm still keeping up if I can buy any album on CD. That CD player crapped out on me when I was 13 and then I went on to the red, edgy vortex looking Panasonic Shockwave with the whacky twisty clasps. 

This one, but in red:






I'm still a sucker for physical media when it comes to paying for music but the quality of CD packaging is nowhere near what it used to be before digital media took off in the mid- to late-2000's. I'm too young to know about vinyls in their hayday. 



Kaura said:


> I don't remember those but man I loved the secret songs in general. And interludes that were just put at the end of the track instead of being their own 10-20 second track. These days some stupid ass millenial would probably sue a band for putting a secret song on their record.



Millenials grew up with CD players and would probably lose their shit (in a good way) over the nostalgia of hidden tracks. This sounds more like a Zoomer thing. And accusing Zoomers of petty bullshit sounds like a Boomer thing.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Tapes only slurred on occasion of heavy impact. Retvrn.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm still a sucker for physical media when it comes to paying for music but the quality of CD packaging is nowhere near what it used to be before digital media took off in the mid- to late-2000's. I'm too young to know about vinyls in their hayday.



I still collect CD's even though I basically never take them out of their cases these days. I've been considering changing to vinyl because that showcases the artwork much better, but because I already have about 200CD's it'd seem stupid to have just a few on vinyl all of a sudden... And it'd just be completely ridiculous to re-buy all of it on vinyl. Maybe some day, if I win the lottery or something 

I do prefer to buy digipak versions of CD's though, because though it's easy to think that cardboard would break easier than the jewelcase plastic, that's absolutely not the case. My kids basically break jewelcases by just looking at them  whereas digipaks just kinda wear like books.



BlackMastodon said:


> Millenials grew up with CD players and would probably lose their shit (in a good way) over the nostalgia of hidden tracks. This sounds more like a Zoomer thing. And accusing Zoomers of petty bullshit sounds like a Boomer thing.



Yeah, I consider myself a millenial and definitely grew up with a CD player like I said before. Hidden tracks were awesome, but the thing I used to hate (especially when recording from CD to minidisc) were the little intro things that'd be on the minus side of a track. For example the album Significant Other by Limp Bizkit had those, and they only come up if you listen to the tracks one after the other... If you skip directly to a song it starts from zero and you don't get the intro.
Then there's the kind where the intro is "physically" at the end of another track (like the drum solo thing that kicks of Blood Red Riding Hood on HCDR by Children of Bodom), that's completely fine IMO.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I wish I'd kept my CD collection. I had some real bangers, including second and third copies of Bleed American and Fush Yu Mang that I had replaced from playing them so much they stopped working. Third Eye Blind's S/T was another I destroyed this way, the version on my itunes library was ripped from that disc and it still skips in the same spots. Honestly doesn't sound right to me without those skips.

Lateralus was another one I replaced a couple times due to wear and abuse.

I have a small tape collection now because my buddy keeps sending me dorky-ass dungeon synth tapes hahaha, I had to buy three different tape decks before I found one that actually worked.


----------



## bostjan

p0ke said:


> I had a black walkman as a kid, then I got this cheap blue transparent CD player, but I think it had 60 seconds anti-skip. I made a hole in my jacket pocket so I could hide the headphone cable inside the jacket  Then I got a minidisc player around 1999, back when there was a sort of format war between that and mp3 players. I still have it somewhere. Then my sister got an mp3 player and I immediately realised it's much better simply because you don't have to record the music onto it.
> At some point my mom bought me some hifi system that came with a 256mb player that you plugged in on top of it. I used that player until 2008 I think, when I got a phone that could handle it. Back then I would always re-encode all the music to AAC with 128kbps bitrate just to fit more stuff onto it  Found some of those files recently and goddamn, it sounds terrible. Also the minidiscs in LP4 mode sound super muffled too.
> 
> Anyone else run into the issue back in the day when you had to choose just a few albums to carry around, that you'd always feel like listening to something you didn't have with you? Happened to me every goddamned time  On the minidisc it wasn't an issue since it had the LP4 recording mode, which made a disc fit 4x80 min and the discs are pretty small, so just carrying 2-3 discs I basically had everything I'd ever wanna listen to with me, but with a 256mb mp3 player you really had to pick what to bring.
> 
> Oh and there was an upside with the whole recording thing with the minidisc - I'd always carry an AUX cable with me, so if I heard some cool song from a friend, I could just record it directly from their player onto my minidisc


I remember when they even had albums released on minidisc. It seemed like that format only lasted maybe a year where I lived, though. I never had a minidisc player. I had a really nice Sony portable CD player that I bought from a friend, who I later found out had stolen at least a majority of the stuff he sold me, but I guess maybe not the CD player, since I never had to give that back. I believe I cannibalized it for the optics and the laser once there was quite clearly no practical use for a portable CD player anymore. I got many years of enjoyment from that device, though.

My first MP3 player was one of those really cheap ones that they sold at the pharmacy (I realize that probably sounds very odd to anyone outside of the US/Canada, but pharmacies here sell all sorts of cheap electronics, junk food, and sometimes souvenirs, as well as medicine and medicine periphery). I still have it somewhere. It had a multicolour LCD screen (multicolour, because the backlight for different areas of the screen were different, not that the different colours ever blended), wouldn't play about 20% of the mp3's I had (  ), and it sounded a little bad, even with good headphones. I later got Quigly's old iPod, which was night and day better, and then other cheap knockoffs that were progressively better. Just this year, I finally got a smartphone, so now my phone is also a music player, video player, fish descaler, and mobile forensic science lab...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My friend who sends me the dungeon synth tapes also sent me a mini disc from some anime soundtrack music label in canada, I have no idea how TF to play it lmao.

Old Man Gloom also released some b-sides for Christmas on a mini disc.


----------



## Kaura

Sounds like I don't know what a millenial is. I thought it was a nicer way to call zoomers. 

Edit: Oh, god. I'm a millenial.


----------



## spudmunkey

The best thing about MiniDisk was its appearance in the 1996 movie, _Strange Days_.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Sounds like I don't know what a millenial is. I thought it was a nicer way to call zoomers.
> 
> Edit: Oh, god. I'm a millenial.



Yeah, took me a while to realize as well. I identify more with the previous generation, really.



wheresthefbomb said:


> My friend who sends me the dungeon synth tapes also sent me a mini disc from some anime soundtrack music label in canada, I have no idea how TF to play it lmao.
> 
> Old Man Gloom also released some b-sides for Christmas on a mini disc.



Well, either you buy a minidisc player or I believe there are minidisc drives for PC. Never seen one live though, and they're probably super rare these days.

Either way you're probably just better of finding said soundtrack online instead 

Oh and today's FWP: me and my wife will be attending a halloween party where we need to dress up as something starting with each other's initial letter. So I gotta dress up as something starting with M and I don't have any idea. 
My wife suggested I dress up as a dick (mulkku in Finnish) but it's not a very halloween'y thing and not very suitable since there will also be kids around.
Any suggestions?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

@p0ke yeah I just went and searched up their bandcamp haha, I'll probably pass the disc on to someone else. I've got a network of friends where we all send each other "care" packages that often contain a healthy portion of random crap like mini discs from tiny canadian anime soundtrack labels.


----------



## TedEH

Kaura said:


> millenial is


For a long while, it seemed like "millennial" was just short form for "whatever generation I'm _totally not in_ that I want to criticize right now" even though everyone who used it that way fell squarely into millennial.


----------



## beerandbeards

How are generations determined?


----------



## SCJR

KnightBrolaire said:


> ADTR's last album had zero breakdowns and lots of this shit:



Homesick was a hallmark album when I was in high school, the only time I can remember that EVERYONE was highly anticipating an album of any band, across all social circles. 

However, the writing was on the wall with the last song on that album (If It Means A Lot to You) and that's ultimately the direction it went. Great memories, though.


----------



## SCJR

TedEH said:


> For a long while, it seemed like "millennial" was just short form for "whatever generation I'm _totally not in_ that I want to criticize right now" even though everyone who used it that way fell squarely into millennial.


Gen Z took the criticism of millennials and made one hell of a "hold my beer" moment out of it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SCJR said:


> Homesick was a hallmark album when I was in high school, the only time I can remember that EVERYONE was highly anticipating an album of any band, across all social circles.
> 
> However, the writing was on the wall with the last song on that album (If It Means A Lot to You) and that's ultimately the direction it went. Great memories, though.


Yeah I used to spin that album all the time back in HS. My friend group was heavily into stuff like early Emmure, ADTR, Acacia Strain back then. I liked ADTR but thought the others were boring af back then (they still are lol).


----------



## BlackMastodon

beerandbeards said:


> How are generations determined?


I always considered the cut off for Millenials to be remembering having to use VCRs/tapes and knowing that the save icon is a 3.5" floppy disc (and also remembering using those in school).


----------



## SCJR

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah I used to spin that album all the time back in HS. My friend group was heavily into stuff like early Emmure, ADTR, Acacia Strain back then. I liked ADTR but thought the others were boring af back then (they still are lol).


The Acacia Strain was a really fun show but yeah them and their offshoots like Emmure didn't do it much for me outside of a couple of songs here and there. One band my whole group of friends put on constantly that I could not stand was My Children My Bride - I just do not get that band at all.


----------



## beerandbeards

I always considered the cut off for Millenials to be remembering having to use VCRs/tapes and knowing that the save icon is a 3.5" floppy disc (and also remembering using those in school).


I guess I am a millenial. I remember having a computer when I was a toddler and learning DOS to run those giant 5” floppy disks to play games! So those who remember life before internet access was readily available (aol disks in my house!)


----------



## bostjan

beerandbeards said:


> How are generations determined?


When I was a kid, everything seemed to pivot around Baby Boomers. That's a distinct generation, because they are the people who were conceived when dad came home to mom after the end of WWII. Evidently the Nazis and Japanese were spraying the allied soldiers with aphrodisiacs, because there were a lot of kids born in a short amount of time. From that anchor point, you had the generation before, or the parents of the Baby Boomers, who were called "The Greatest Generation" seeing as how they were the ones who saved the world from the axis of evil, and then, I don't think it was until later that they wanted to define the people who were too young to fight in WWII, as "The Silent Generation," since there were so few of them and you never really heard much about them. Then what about the next generation - the kids whose grandparents fought in WWII - GenX... and so on and so forth, and then retcon the older generations as the people who were too old to fight in WWII, and then parents and parents of parents, etc.

Honestly, the whole idea is sort of dumb. I guess it made some sort of sense with the whole baby boom where suddenly there were tons of kids, and those kids were all fed a steady diet of mass media growing up. But generations who came of age prior to the invention of the television aren't really as connected, and now that media has diversified so much, I think it's less and less the case where current generations share much of a common experience growing up.


----------



## Kaura

beerandbeards said:


> I always considered the cut off for Millenials to be remembering having to use VCRs/tapes and knowing that the save icon is a 3.5" floppy disc (and also remembering using those in school).
> 
> 
> I guess I am a millenial. I remember having a computer when I was a toddler and learning DOS to run those giant 5” floppy disks to play games! So those who remember life before internet access was readily available (aol disks in my house!)



First computer my family got had Windows 95 but I've never seen a floppy disc in person. VHS on the other hand, was the shit. I used to always ask my mom to let me pick a James Bond movie on VHS everytime we went to a department store. And this was like in early 2002-2003.


----------



## BlackMastodon

PSA from Wikipedia: If you were born between 1981 and 1996, you're a millennial.
You can pick up your participation trophy at the door.


----------



## spudmunkey

Generation labels are like gender, sexuality, autism, etc. While people want to create binaries, everyone's on a spectrum.

Born as a final year GenX, but have young, hip parents always in to the newest things? You may be more "millenial" than someone born in the actual millennial window, but had older parents where everything they grew up with were hand me downs.


----------



## Crungy

It's all dumb. Every current generation thinks the previous is outdated/ignorant/old news and the next generation is spoiled/weak/etc. It's how it was, is and likely always will be. 

There is also gray area when it comes to defining Gen x, Gen y/millennial, Gen alpha... There's no hard line on what generation is what because no one agrees enough to set it in stone.


----------



## Seabeast2000

..


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> It's all dumb. Every current generation thinks the previous is outdated/ignorant/old news and the next generation is spoiled/weak/etc. It's how it was, is and likely always will be.(...)


This as true as cursing any government for incompetence. It runs in our blood since ancient ages... we can't avoid it unless we change our way and conscientiously not repeating our ancestors mistakes...


----------



## r33per




----------



## Seabeast2000

There's theories about generations? All I can say is this, the more fragile and pampered the men become, the more batshit the society becomes, that's the science. change my mind.jpg.


----------



## odibrom

one has to embrace his/her own fragility in order to evolve. It's not covering it a veil that will solve the problem, it's facing the fragility and realizing it's a mind made up thing. Unfortunately, society favors the veils... let's all hide ourselves inside a shell and say we're the strongest around as loud as possible so none will question it...


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## spudmunkey

nvrmnd


----------



## odibrom

spudmunkey said:


> nvrmnd


I do mind, I do... really, I do...


----------



## possumkiller

r33per said:


> View attachment 116122


Jesus pages and pages of millennial bullshit someone just post a fucking meme already...

Damn millennials can't even stay on topic! Back in my day, you'd get your ass banned for derailing topics!


----------



## Lemonbaby




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 116313



Not exhaustive, but:



https://rateyourmusic.com/list/HelloInquisitor/black-metal-bands-and-their-politics/


----------



## John




----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## MFB

I want to fight it, but Obituary fans comes in two sizes, XL or XXXL from what I've seen


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

Goddamn that's good lmao I'm offended you're pissing on Kahler, but I'll let it slide


----------



## John

Crungy said:


> I'll let it slide


Thanks for being a good sport about it.


----------



## Crungy




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 116406


----------



## John




----------



## Kaura

John said:


>



I feel dumb for asking but are these real?


----------



## odibrom

Kaura said:


> I feel dumb for asking but are these real?


No, it's just a template people are using and edit with whatever text and image they feel fit for the joke they want to make. Steve Vai even shared one of his character Jack Butler (?) in the Crossroads filme way back in mid/late 80s...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John

Kaura said:


> I feel dumb for asking but are these real?


They're not. 
Unless you were asking about Trapt, that's a different story. The full litany of reasons why they're chuds is real and accurate.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Chibson ant starter pack combine into one? The one thing you didn't know you didn't needed.


----------



## BlackMastodon

SSO throwback meme since I haven't seen his name in a long time until today in an off topic post - thank you, @MFB.


----------



## gunshow86de

Solid dub, better than even Bozo could do.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

gunshow86de said:


> Solid dub, better than even Bozo could do.




reminds me of (fair warning, maybe turn your volume down a tad )


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> SSO throwback meme since I haven't seen his name in a long time until today in an off topic post - thank you, @MFB.



WHATS IN THE URL?!


----------



## Hollowway

BlackMastodon said:


> SSO throwback meme since I haven't seen his name in a long time until today in an off topic post - thank you, @MFB.





MFB said:


> WHATS IN THE URL?!




I believe you mean:


----------



## BlackMastodon

Show me potato salad!


----------



## odibrom

BlackMastodon said:


> Show me potato salad!


Pic ain't working... again...


----------



## MFB

Hollowway said:


> I believe you mean:



I just literally want to know what the meme was since the link was broken and I was specifically mentioned


----------



## BlackMastodon

odibrom said:


> Pic ain't working... again...


Weird, I can see it. Imgflip is really fucking me here...

Once more unto the breach:


----------



## odibrom

... wasn't he guy who...


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## CanserDYI

My wife made that meme and sent it to me, by the way. Should have mentioned that.


----------



## Lemonbaby




----------



## Kaura

Lemonbaby said:


>



Seriously, though. Who the fuck listens to pocasts? I wouldn't have time nor interest even if Jesus F Christ himself came back and started podcasting.


----------



## odibrom

Kaura said:


> Seriously, though. Who the fuck listens to pocasts? I wouldn't have time nor interest even if Jesus F Christ himself came back and started podcasting.


+1 here...

... but I'll entertain myself answering that for you: those who listen to podcaster are those who have nothing to say or think about. It's like the soap operas or the morning/evening TV shows. It's plastic entertainment, fresh out of the shelf, a shitty fastfood burger with soda... like that Milka chocolate with air bubbles, one is literally buying air instead of chocolate. Stupid people buy that shit.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The first and definitely last time I listened to a podcast recommended by spotify it was about nazi occultism (not bad, algorithm, not bad) and I ended up getting annoyed that they didn't go nearly as deep as I was hoping for. the entire thing was just an exercise in bias confirmation for Thoraboos who wanted an easy way to think themselves out of feeling conflicted over nazis appropriating their shit (it's actually the other way 'round it turns out, but I digress). 

I listened to the whole stupid thing and got to the end like, "where's the beef?" never again.


----------



## MFB

Y'all gotta find better podcasts.

Conan O'Brien Needs a Friend, The Boogie Monster, Chubby Behemoth, No Accounting for Taste, all solid gold and y'all are SLEEPING on em! 

Go past page one of the suggestions like anything worth finding and that's where you get past the pleb shit.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> Y'all gotta find better podcasts.
> 
> Conan O'Brien Needs a Friend, The Boogie Monster, Chubby Behemoth, No Accounting for Taste, all solid gold and y'all are SLEEPING on em!
> 
> Go past page one of the suggestions like anything worth finding and that's where you get past the pleb shit.


Seriously. I mostly listen to podcasts of people playing D&D. They're great.


----------



## John

Kaura said:


> Seriously, though. Who the fuck listens to pocasts?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> Seriously, though. Who the fuck listens to pocasts? I wouldn't have time nor interest even if Jesus F Christ himself came back and started podcasting.





odibrom said:


> +1 here...
> 
> ... but I'll entertain myself answering that for you: those who listen to podcaster are those who have nothing to say or think about. It's like the soap operas or the morning/evening TV shows. It's plastic entertainment, fresh out of the shelf, a shitty fastfood burger with soda... like that Milka chocolate with air bubbles, one is literally buying air instead of chocolate. Stupid people buy that shit.


Lolwut? Podcasts are just another form of audio entertainment, like, oh I dunno, music? Y'all have such riveting thoughts and conversations during your commute or while doing yard work or working on home projects that you can't possibly listen to other people talking? 

Like yeah, it's funny that any group of 3 or 4 straight white men is collectively kk own as a podcast, but like MFB said, you can find some good ones (JRE being bottom tier for the like like 5 years, but unfortunately he kinda is the poster child of podcasts).

Dare to dream, boys, you can find something that pertains to your interests and doesn't suck without sniffing corks.


----------



## odibrom

MFB said:


> Y'all gotta find better podcasts.
> 
> Conan O'Brien Needs a Friend, The Boogie Monster, Chubby Behemoth, No Accounting for Taste, all solid gold and y'all are SLEEPING on em!
> 
> Go past page one of the suggestions like anything worth finding and that's where you get past the pleb shit.



... have better things to do...

@BlackMastodon ... like listening to GOOD music...  and there's not enough time to do so.


----------



## bostjan

Young people are listening to way more podcasts and way less music, it seems. Back in my day, we listened to the radio, which was all bullshit talk in the morning, so basically a podcast, but we had no choice in the matter, unless we were lucky enough to have a tape in the car in the morning or something.

But if you have interest in a podcast, listen to a podcast. There are podcasts about anything and everything now. I typically prefer music to podcasts, but there's nothing wrong with listening to whatever entertainment you like. I'm sure there's someone out there somewhere listening to ASMR of dog farts. Who cares?

And if you think it's so easy to get a huge listenership making a podcast, why not make a podcast. Maybe you can make an ironic one about how much you hate podcasts. If it's a hit, maybe you can entice your listeners to listen to music and make a couple of bucks in the process.


----------



## Crungy

I like podcasts but rarely find ones that I always want to listen to. I tend to listen to "best of" clips of comedy oriented podcasts so it's more concentrated on getting me to laugh my ass off.


----------



## BlackMastodon

odibrom said:


> ... have better things to do...
> 
> @BlackMastodon ... like listening to GOOD music...  and there's not enough time to do so.


----------



## odibrom

... (instrumental) music is better than human voices...


----------



## CanserDYI

Relevant to the above topic...


----------



## StevenC

If you can always find good music to listen to, then you have bad taste.


----------



## Hollowway

I hate those unscripted podcasts. But I love the scripted ones that are basically like a Wired article or a documentary. Revisionist history is one I’m listening to now. IMO it’s the math metal of podcasting. Planned, composed, recorded.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> I hate those unscripted podcasts. But I love the scripted ones that are basically like a Wired article or a documentary. Revisionist history is one I’m listening to now. IMO it’s the math metal of podcasting. Planned, composed, recorded.


_This American Life _is usually at least interesting, if not entertaining. _99% Invisible_ is also usually fantastic.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> _This American Life _is usually at least interesting, if not entertaining. _99% Invisible_ is also usually fantastic.


Yep, I love those too. I’m into Darknet Diaries, as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

John said:


>


Zebrano with black diamond inlays? You come in here to make that joke, and _that's_ the one you pick?


----------



## Crungy

This shit is the worst


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> This shit is the worst
> View attachment 116812


I actually love the top, but the neck can go somewhere and forget about itself in some hole.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The forearm contour is a crime against that top.


----------



## CanserDYI

BlackMastodon said:


> The forearm contour is a crime against that top.


This was before Jeff was bending them over the top, in this instance I hate it, but for some god awful reason, I've seen some with a painted top and a nat back/cutaway with that cut and I like it...not sure why. 

Man, a few years ago I was all about figured woods and all sorts of weird patterns, but now its just too much. I want like a nice figured top, fucking plain everything else. Or a nice figured crazy neck, painted body and painted headstock. Or hell, a solid painted body neck and everything with a only a wild fingerboard. Just pick one please. Not all of the pieces need to be crazy, or it makes each piece less special as a consequence in my opinion.


----------



## Crungy

I hear ya. The body on the one posted is fine but not with that fretboard. It's so fucking tacky, really any colored fretboard imo. 

@BlackMastodon i didn't even see that, that's awful. I was too disgusted and distracted by the fretboard lol


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> The forearm contour is a crime against that top.





CanserDYI said:


> This was before Jeff was bending them over the top, in this instance I hate it, but for some god awful reason, I've seen some with a painted top and a nat back/cutaway with that cut and I like it...not sure why.
> 
> Man, a few years ago I was all about figured woods and all sorts of weird patterns, but now its just too much. I want like a nice figured top, fucking plain everything else. Or a nice figured crazy neck, painted body and painted headstock. Or hell, a solid painted body neck and everything with a only a wild fingerboard. Just pick one please. Not all of the pieces need to be crazy, or it makes each piece less special as a consequence in my opinion.


Yeah, I love figured wood. But I think it's more of a "use what you've got to the best of your ability." I'd be happy with a plain piece of wood and either a solid or even a transparent finish over it. But when you have a 7A± top like that, I just think it's a waste to chop the corner of it off like that. IDK, like there is something tacky about spending the extra money on such a beautiful top but then not being willing to spend a tiny bit extra on the labour to form it properly tot he body. Oh well, I think that fad is wrapping itself up. Seemed to be such a big thing in the late 20-teens, though.

Maybe it's a good thing Warmoth doesn't offer any of the GITD or gaudy shaped inlays on their 7 string necks, because I was really tempted when I ordered mine to get some giant luminlay lightning bolts or something. I think a lot of us have our own secret tacky tastes. I'm just often spared by the fact that most builders also have some sensibility over aesthetics.


----------



## Crungy

Some other people's guilty pleasures and bad decisions. The last one may be a repost, it looked familiar to me. Maybe I posted it before lol


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


>




NGL, though, I sort of love the rubber chicken uke and the 36 fret synth tele monstrosity thing.


----------



## Crungy

The chicken Uke (chickulele?) is pretty good, especially the "cluck" and "squawk" controls.

The Tele body is a good example of just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> Some other people's guilty pleasures and bad decisions. The last one may be a repost, it looked familiar to me. Maybe I posted it before lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 116819
> View attachment 116820
> View attachment 116821
> 
> 
> View attachment 116822
> View attachment 116823


Bro, wrong thread, this one is the _MEME_'s one, not the _Funny Guitars_'...

Do I sense an attempt to make the yellow strat headless?


----------



## Crungy

Oh shit I legitimately thought it was the funny guitar thread lmao


----------



## John

Crungy said:


> This shit is the worst


Additional yikes. It reeks of some "I have achieved aesthetic" energy while everything clashes in the most tacky ways, out there.








spudmunkey said:


> and _that's_ the one


And yet it still warrants getting roasted just the same, as in that thing Jeff failed with flying colors to pull off in the build process.


----------



## John

BlackMastodon said:


> The forearm contour is a crime against that top.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

John said:


>



Carvin' Guitars


----------



## Crungy




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> Carvin' Guitars


There it is. The perfect SSO in-joke. Not even a used Ibanez prestige can top that joke.


----------



## John




----------



## LordCashew

John said:


>


"It actually makes the headstock stronger."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ah yes, neck plate TOAN


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> ah yes, neck plate TOAN
> View attachment 116917



The truss rod cover/uncovered (I prefer uncovered) has a bigger effect than the neck plate on bolt on guitars... just saying...


----------



## Edika

odibrom said:


> The truss rod cover/uncovered (I prefer uncovered) has a bigger effect than the neck plate on bolt on guitars... just saying...


Of course, without the trussrod cover the sound is more open and airy as the vibrations escape but with the trussrod on the bass is tighter but might sound a bit boxy!


----------



## TedEH

This is why it's important to get your setup done by a pro. They know how to loosen a truss rod without letting all the tone out.


----------



## spudmunkey

TedEH said:


> This is why it's important to get your setup done by a pro. They know how to loosen a truss rod without letting all the tone out.


Indeed. You never want to have a guitar with less tone. I hate playing a guitar, and all I can think is, "Man...I wish this thing had more tone"...but then I look down, and notice that the tone knob is only turned up to 7. Like...why would you play a guitar with 3 fewer tone when you can have 10 tone?


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## John




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crungy

The ACTUAL lyrics to that song


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Croc Martens


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## wheresthefbomb

man clickhole is so fucking brilliant


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


>



What I love most about stuff like this is not the final product (though, it's objectively brilliant) but that I LOVE how someone dedicated the time to actually do this, and (having don't worthless stuff just for the fun of it before) I remember that exact feeling that you get while working on it. And it's GLORIOUS.


----------



## John




----------



## p0ke

spudmunkey said:


>




Oh man, I almost fell off my chair when the Painkiller solo came on  Brilliant stuff!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

Always appropriate, always good lmao


----------



## John

AwakenTheSkies said:


>



inb4 some Sister Mary Karen-posting about "reading the rules"

Back to the topic at hand, Evidently other folks thought such a thing would be a good idea (and it wasn't):


----------



## odibrom

John said:


> inb4 some Sister Mary Karen-posting about "reading the rules"
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, Evidently other folks thought such a thing would be a good idea (and it wasn't):




That video, right there is the reason why there should be a way tighter gun control for civilians... people are generically too stupid to bear the responsibility of holding such powerful object in their hands. Patch that video to the "gun control" thread... s.... cracks/drugs/alcohol + guns is never a good mix...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## vilk

This isn't actually funny but it is... Uhh....


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## CanserDYI

Uh....anyone else actually think they'd buy one of these?!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Uh....anyone else actually think they'd buy one of these?!


I'll buy one of those damn marshall key holders before I buy that


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> Uh....anyone else actually think they'd buy one of these?!


Does the belt have two coils?
If not, the I guess it's not a real humbuckle!
If yes, is there an option to have the different coils in series or parallel with each other?
If yes, then maybe I'd be interested.


----------



## Lemonbaby

bostjan said:


> Does the belt have two coils?


Of course, bro. Single coil buckles are so damn noisy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

CanserDYI said:


> Uh....anyone else actually think they'd buy one of these?!


Pickup rings? Ugh, no thanks.


----------



## John




----------



## Crungy

Heyo!


----------



## sleewell

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 117564




this one right here is getting sent to my sw rep in reply to his inquiry if I needed help with my $5 midi to 1/8th dongle lololololololololol


----------



## Crungy

Will they call about anything you order, like picks, strings or guitar straps?


----------



## sleewell

Crungy said:


> Will they call about anything you order, like picks, strings or guitar straps?




yes. i never answer so now he texts me lol.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> Will they call about anything you order, like picks, strings or guitar straps?



I don't even remember what I ordered. It's been years. Dude texts me a couple times a year to ask if I'm still playing guitar


----------



## Crungy

Tell him you took up the zither


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> Tell him you took up the zither



Sounds like someone who needs mics, recording gear, fingerpicks, LOTS of strings...


----------



## Crungy

Tons of strings! But do they stock them normally? Seems like there'd be some legwork involved. Or not lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> Tons of strings! But do they stock them normally? Seems like there'd be some legwork involved. Or not lol



I helped my partner re-string a harp a couple months ago, I think it was a 36-string one. Fucking $60 a pack lmao and we complain about $20 nanowebs. Of course, a harp only needs re-strung every couple years. 

She didn't order them from sweetwater.


----------



## bostjan

$60 isn't that bad. Or, at least, I thought it would be more than that. Heck, a pack of Kalium bass strings can run more than that.

With a zither, I think it's fairly common to restring only the fretted part and punt the replacement of the drone strings for another day. Or maybe I just think that because I'm lazy. I have owned the same sitar for more than 20 years and I'm rocking the same sympathetic strings that whole time. I've probably replaced the baj string maybe 50 times, and the jod string maybe 20. The drone strings maybe 3-4 times.


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> $60 isn't that bad. Or, at least, I thought it would be more than that. Heck, a pack of Kalium bass strings can run more than that.
> 
> With a zither, I think it's fairly common to restring only the fretted part and punt the replacement of the drone strings for another day. Or maybe I just think that because I'm lazy. I have owned the same sitar for more than 20 years and I'm rocking the same sympathetic strings that whole time. I've probably replaced the baj string maybe 50 times, and the *djod* string maybe 20. The drone strings maybe 3-4 times.


FTFY, now it's SSO Approved™!


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


>



amon amarth fans have been doing this at every show since the latest album dropped


also the latest album is dogshit


----------



## Crungy

Absolutely not what I was expecting lmao


----------



## spudmunkey

dblpost


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm just thinking about how gross the floor is at every metal show I've ever been to...


----------



## Crungy

spudmunkey said:


> I'm just thinking about how gross the floor is at every metal show I've ever been to...


I was at a non metal show the other night (Rainbow Kitten Surprise) and the floor afterwards was disgusting. Sticky as fuck.... You could hear it on your shoes.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Years ago I had a dream that I was at an Amon Amarth show headbanging and they were so impressed with my beautiful tresses and my headbanging skills that they hired me to tour with them and headbang on stage during their performances.


----------



## spudmunkey

wheresthefbomb said:


> Years ago I had a dream that I was at an Amon Amarth show headbanging and they were so impressed with my beautiful tresses and my headbanging skills that they hired me to tour with them and headbang on stage during their performances.



Like a metal "Bosstone", the guy (Ban Carr) who just tours with them and dances on stage and is one of the longest-running members of the band?


----------



## John




----------



## spudmunkey

In their defense, it's been 2 1/2 years since that episode. Not defending the episode, to be clear...


----------



## Edika

I'd put sludge and whatever SunOOOO is, but...


----------



## John

Edika said:


> I'd put sludge and whatever SunOOOO is, but...
> View attachment 118077


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Edika said:


> I'd put sludge and whatever SunOOOO is, but...
> View attachment 118077



Funny how times change. I still love Electric Wizard, but these days when I listen to them I often think how pissed I would be if my guitar sounded that bad.


----------



## John




----------



## Samark

Probably shared already but a mate just sent me this


----------



## Randy

Samark said:


> Probably shared already but a mate just sent me this
> 
> View attachment 118235


This is relevant to my current pursuits...


----------



## Mastercook006

Samark said:


> Probably shared already but a mate just sent me this
> 
> View attachment 118235


Man, I did not know Erik Rutan did a side gig as an actor


----------



## John




----------



## Furtive Glance

I fucked up when asking a supplier for some parts today and you guys get the shitty result as the worst music-adjacent meme you'll see this week!


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## possumkiller

Crungy said:


> Will they call about anything you order, like picks, strings or guitar straps?


I left the country and got a European phone but my guy still emails me.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## vilk




----------



## BMFan30

vilk said:


> View attachment 118525



He probably makes those bells stand in the back too, those fucking bellends.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## Shoeless_jose




----------



## spudmunkey

"This guy is cryin'..."


----------



## bostjan

If SRV used 13's to tune to Eb, what gauge would he use for his low F?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> If SRV used 13's to tune to Eb, what gauge would he use for his low F?


definitely over 100 , prob 120 lol


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## bostjan

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 118855


My sick twisted mind saw this and my first thought was: "I wonder if Paul has collected the heads of John and George and keeps them on his shelf."


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy




----------



## Crungy

Holy fuck lmao


----------



## John




----------



## odibrom

John said:


>


... who's that fellow? Heard he got arrested for human trafficking...?


----------



## profwoot

I first heard the name "Andrew Tate" after the initial exchange with Greta a couple days ago. First time I've seen someone get owned so hard he got thrown in prison.

Between this guy bragging about his cars and the schmuck with (Alpha Male) after his name constantly tweeting about how alpha he is to his millions of followers, it seems that some people are immune to humiliation.


----------



## Crungy

Now that's he's been arrested will youtube FINALLY scrub him from existence? I've never searched his videos yet they would consistently pop up from different channels no matter how many times I gave it a thumbs down and do not recommend channel lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

profwoot said:


> I first heard the name "Andrew Tate" after the initial exchange with Greta a couple days ago. First time I've seen someone get owned so hard he got thrown in prison.
> 
> Between this guy bragging about his cars and the schmuck with (Alpha Male) after his name constantly tweeting about how alpha he is to his millions of followers, it seems that some people are immune to humiliation.


Narcissists are immune to humiliation and are also super schizo about it. You can see this pretty much anywhere these days.


----------



## sleewell

can you imagine sitting in jail being like man if I wouldn't have sent that tweet bragging about my cars to some random girl on the internet i never met i wouldn't be in here. hahaha thats gotta sting. 


i hope they throw the book at him if he is guilty, human trafficking is such a disgusting crime.


----------



## BlackMastodon

It would be poetic justice if/when he becomes someone's property in prison since, ya know, he's asking for it by looking like that.


----------



## bostjan

profwoot said:


> I first heard the name "Andrew Tate" after the initial exchange with Greta a couple days ago. First time I've seen someone get owned so hard he got thrown in prison.
> 
> Between this guy bragging about his cars and the schmuck with (Alpha Male) after his name constantly tweeting about how alpha he is to his millions of followers, it seems that some people are immune to humiliation.


He took too many Slovenian knees to the head during his fighting career and his brains are scrambled. Social media idiots enabled him. The world is doomed to repeat past mistakes as long as stupid ideas like the one's spouted out of this shitbag get positive attention.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> (...) The world is doomed to repeat past mistakes as long as stupid ideas like the one's spouted out of this shitbag get positive attention.


Internet is going to be internet... let them come!...

... let the fools fool themselves, some will eventually awake while others (majority?) will sink in their own shit.


----------



## CanserDYI

The Andrew Tate/Greta Thornburg thing is the funniest gift of the end of 2022 for me. 

And the best part is that the international organization that caught him is named G.R.E.T.A. you fucking can't make this shit up.


----------



## John




----------



## BlackMastodon

Christ, I haven't even seen a crowd that small at local shows.


----------



## Crungy

You weren't at any of my old band's shows! 

Actually, no one was.


----------



## MFB

Crungy said:


> You weren't at any of my old band's shows!
> 
> Actually, no one was.



Well MAYBE if you played more Trapt covers, I would have gone!


----------



## RevDrucifer

I wonder if the other guys in Trapt were like, “Dude, you’re fucking destroying whatever chances we had at becoming one-hit-wonders that can ride that fucking song until we die, please stop.”


----------



## BlackMastodon

RevDrucifer said:


> I wonder if the other guys in Trapt were like, “Dude, you’re fucking destroying whatever chances we had at becoming one-hit-wonders that can ride that fucking song until we die, please stop.”


"Next, on VH1's Behind the Music..."


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> "Next, on VH1's Behind the Music..."



Not sure how to say this, but I don't think VH1 or their _Behind the Music_ series is still around; if the latter is, they definitely haven't made a new episode in a minute


----------



## bostjan

RevDrucifer said:


> I wonder if the other guys in Trapt were like, “Dude, you’re fucking destroying whatever chances we had at becoming one-hit-wonders that can ride that fucking song until we die, please stop.”


Well, I doubt they complained directly to Chris, because that guy will take on anyone; they know that they are wrong, and this is not where they belong. Then again, maybe he should just give everything away.


----------



## RevDrucifer

bostjan said:


> Well, I doubt they complained directly to Chris, because that guy will take on anyone; they know that they are wrong, and this is not where they belong. Then again, maybe he should just give everything away.



That legit got me laughing out loud.


----------



## CanserDYI

I love how Trapt became the new Nickelback. Its great.


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> I love how Trapt became the new Nickelback. Its great.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Not sure how to say this, but I don't think VH1 or their _Behind the Music_ series is still around; if the latter is, they definitely haven't made a new episode in a minute



"Next on TMZ's _Behind VH1's Behind the Music..."_


----------



## Furtive Glance

Big fan of how the Punk Rock MBA guy on YouTube calls the singer Mr. Trapt and now it’s the only way I can refer to him.


----------



## Edika




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BMFan30

odibrom said:


> ... who's that fellow? Heard he got arrested for human trafficking...?


What's happened? John's post came up broken, looking like a bunch of random letters and numbers so I wasn't even able to catch a glimpse of the content in his meme whatsoever. It's not about Ian Watkins of Lostprophets is it?


----------



## BMFan30

CanserDYI said:


> I love how Trapt became the new Nickelback. Its great.


Now they have to show us if they're headstrong enough to take they own advice as the mems come pouring down over the tops of they funny heads.

"They have to be head-dong they'll take you on, headbong they'll rip on anyone who responds to them in any threads. They'll flame the beds of lols then give us all more mems instead. Head-long, the lols will never end."


----------



## odibrom

BMFan30 said:


> What's happened? John's post came up broken, looking like a bunch of random letters and numbers so I wasn't even able to catch a glimpse of the content in his meme whatsoever. It's not about Ian Watkins of Lostprophets is it?


Nope, it's another guy...


----------



## BMFan30

odibrom said:


> Nope, it's another guy...


Goddamn, there should not even be another guy... 

Metal already catches enough flack for the aesthetic on their shirt and random meth binges. We don't need more actual problems on our hands.


----------



## BenjaminW

CanserDYI said:


> I love how Trapt became the new Nickelback. Its great.


Remind me again what happened? I recognize the name I just forgot what had happened with them.


----------



## John

BMFan30 said:


> What's happened? John's post came up broken, looking like a bunch of random letters and numbers so I wasn't even able to catch a glimpse of the content in his meme whatsoever. It's not about Ian Watkins of Lostprophets is it?


Not sure why the links break up like that, but here it is once more. It was a supreme dank me-me at Tate's expense, in light of recent events:








BenjaminW said:


> Remind me again what happened? I recognize the name I just forgot what had happened with them.


For years, Trapt (or at least their frontman Chris Taylor Brown, aka CTB, aka Cock and Tall Borture) has repeatedly been lousy people to deal with both in person and across social media. No matter which one, assuming they haven't been banned (or repeat banned) from it yet.


Spoiler



The straw that broke the camels' backs on the social media front, so to speak, involved material that championed the Proud Boys movement and statutory rape.


----------



## BMFan30

John said:


> Not sure why the links break up like that, but here it is once more. It was a supreme dank me-me at Tate's expense, in light of recent events:


Dunno who is Tate. I've never known why some links break up either, but it just happens to posts at random so I've never caught a correlation pattern and it's still doing that on my end. Just forget it man lol


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 119363



"When you spend all your money on a sick rack system but didn't have any money left for the actual case."


----------



## Kaura




----------



## BMFan30

Kaura said:


> View attachment 119376


At first glance I thought those was a set of sweet guitar center bongos. Then I wiped my blinkers, got reminded that "yeh, it's more Saturday than the Crank Yankers right now." Today is indeed beer day and I'm about to fall into a hole of liquid yeast and guitar infections my damn self. It gon itch and I'm gon scratch.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## beerandbeards

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 119442


Roots! Bloody Roots!


----------

